# Sr. Verde's: Concentrate Corner



## Sr. Verde (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. Welcome to the concentrate corner .







This is a focused thread for Cannabis Concentrations: BHO, ISO, Bubble Hash, keif and etc. All techniques are welcome.


Expect to find photos, techniques, information and general discussions regarding various cannabis concentrates.


Stay medicated, and stay safe.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 2, 2011)

I will start with some photos from the other day.









side view






warming up 









scraped, no purge






vacuum muffin









final


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 2, 2011)

i just hit 2 bowls of green and im just looking at this in amazement lol, i have yet to try any type of concentrate besides just dry trichs in a bowl. it kills me a little inside watching people get mean ass oil dabs lol


----------



## Logges (Oct 2, 2011)

man the cops here would never know what that is
what's the smell like?


----------



## Nusky (Oct 2, 2011)

you're making me want to buy amber oil from my mail order site. Its just so damn expensive I'd rather get pressed hash


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Guess who also just made oil....................  Got about 15-20g it look........................ And I took a lot of pics!!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

PS why's that shit so black? Mine always looks like light peanut butter..............


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 2, 2011)

Like this? lol


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome thread!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a few hours ago............. After the oil was really bubbly in the jar and scraped, it was instead of vac purged, placed in the plate warmer in the kitchen. It keeps it around 150 degrees or so. After an hour and no bubbles left, I get peanut butter.........


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Here's a few hours ago............. After the oil was really bubbly in the jar and scraped, it was instead of vac purged, placed in the plate warmer in the kitchen. It keeps it around 150 degrees or so. After an hour and no bubbles left, I get peanut butter.........


LOL That looks like some foul mustard. lol But the last pic seems a bit closer to peanut butter than the others.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Im sorry but these your guys oils are crappy. I wouldnt even claim that as mine...


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Im sorry but these your guys oils are crappy. I wouldnt even claim that as mine...


How can you call this crappy? Pffffffffffffft. It's MINE! =)


----------



## TigerClock (Oct 2, 2011)

Super yummy as always!


----------



## Nusky (Oct 2, 2011)

How long does oil last compared to pressed hash, in the consumption way.

I can get amber oil $65 a gram, but I bought this black oil in college for $20 a gram so I'm reluctant to try it

I can get pressed hash, 3 grams for $55


----------



## funkyskunky (Oct 2, 2011)

well ill be a tester of how good it is ha ha, lets see your oil time is money


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

Nusky said:


> How long does oil last compared to pressed hash, in the consumption way.
> 
> I can get amber oil $65 a gram, but I bought this black oil in college for $20 a gram so I'm reluctant to try it
> 
> I can get pressed hash, 3 grams for $55


$65 is a bit on the retail side. You can make your own from straight nugs that way and end up with more for the $$$..... (Assuming a $300/oz = 5g of oil = $60/g, adjust your math accordingly =))........ Consumption wise pressed hash is the winner for sure. Oil lasts much less in time than hash does. But, it's much more fun and way cooler


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> But, it's much more fun and way cooler


Ooooh! x) You're just super trendy.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to make some tincture...I have 151 rum, dark , will that work?
Not much to show for pics...lol...but I'll post some when I make it anyways.
This is how I plan to do it...1/2 oz headband and 1/2 oz blueberry in a large mason jar and pour the rum over it. Put it in a dark place for 2-3 months, shaking it 3-4 times a day....then strain it thru a cheese cloth and wah la...tincture.
i'll get it going soon.


----------



## Logges (Oct 2, 2011)

rowlman said:


> I want to make some tincture...I have 151 rum, dark , will that work?
> Not much to show for pics...lol...but I'll post some when I make it anyways.
> This is how I plan to do it...1/2 oz headband and 1/2 oz blueberry in a large mason jar and pour the rum over it. Put it in a dark place for 2-3 months, shaking it 3-4 times a day....then strain it thru a cheese cloth and wah la...tincture.
> i'll get it going soon.


no dude rum is nasty full of impurities go for either vodka or aguardiente


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> PS why's that shit so black? Mine always looks like light peanut butter..............



It depends on the strains a lot..... For those pictures, I had like an ounce of indica and the rest hybrids...... about 6-10 strains total... shake combined together..


The lighter sativas will come out more yellow, and golden..... The darker oil like above, when flattened out, looks like dark amber (think amber trichome color).....You also see the light color when the oil gets puffed out during vaccum (as cryptkeeper pointed out)....... but when you pile on a few grams of the amber oil in a small area, it just absorbs all the light and looks dark brown almost black.... it's a lot of the photo making it look darker too .... If I could shine light through the back, you would see the true color... But my dishes are not clear.

examples:

here is a side by side comparison.... 100% the same technique (vacuum purging).... left was made with 2 oz of various collected shake..... the right was made with 1oz home grown tangerine dream cola trim / cure jar shake...






tangerine dream


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

i LOVE the last pic


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Oct 2, 2011)

looks like candy


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 2, 2011)

This is a technique, posted by our very own Benassi.


For you folks that want a general idea on the process, this is a good video.
[youtube]za26ntAaeWc[/youtube]

He uses a hand powered vacuum pump to purge his oil.... Note that there are more ways to purify your oil.... Some people whip, or just let theirs dry.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 2, 2011)

I really liked letting it sit in the plate warmer drawer. Sat there and bubbled and bubbled till it didnt any more and it looked like silly putty with peanut butter =)


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

Logges said:


> no dude rum is nasty full of impurities go for either vodka or aguardiente


wow, thanks. I'm glad I waited.I almost got Vodka to...no prob, I'll just throw the rum in the ole' liquor cabnet and get me some V this weekend...thanks again


----------



## Jayy's (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Sr. Verde Cant wait to learn some more shits really cool!
Researchkitty You also got some fire!


----------



## jdro (Oct 2, 2011)

Im loving this, I got a ounce or two of trimmings around I want to try to make some. Where do you guys find those glass tubes for extracting? Do you find grinding up as fine as possible makes a difference?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

heres some i made tonight using alcohol extraction
happy to share my methods for those intrigued


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> heres some i made tonight using alcohol extraction
> happy to share my methods for those intrigued


Just starting to learn about concentrates, what are the pros and cons of alcohol vs butane?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

alcohol takes alot longer, and is much easier to mess up... its taken years of experimenting to be able to make isopropyl based oil that is transparent/smells like bud or the raw fuel like smell of thc, alcohol oil tends to be more oil like than bho, most bho is rather hard where alcohol based can give a result of a more gel like texture... or grease if its low quality haha
bho is much more user friendly for getting good results, but also is abit more dangerous to do, others would be better suited to tell you about bho as personally i dont use it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

jdro said:


> Im loving this, I got a ounce or two of trimmings around I want to try to make some. Where do you guys find those glass tubes for extracting? Do you find grinding up as fine as possible makes a difference?




consistentcy is key... you dont want it too fine, or you wont get a good flow of butane through your tube..

i leave my herb chunky... but break up nuggets... and pack moderately


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> consistentcy is key... you dont want it too fine, or you wont get a good flow of butane through your tube..
> 
> i leave my herb chunky... but break up nuggets... and pack moderately


Very interesting, im going to start getting all supplies to do this cant wait!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

jdro said:


> Very interesting, im going to start getting all supplies to do this cant wait!



Wohoo! Our first customer! 

Good luck! Post results!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool thread, thats some crazy shit you guys are doing....I love it! For now, I'm sticking with the bubble bags and icewater for fear that my dumbass will melt the house down...lol...but by this time next year I plan to be cooking. I'll be here reading and learning untill then.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

just for any who are wondering, my set of tools for making the oil that i do are as follows
4x 2L pop bottles
2x reusable coffee filters
a stack of disposable coffee filters, and some cotton balls


quality of material is EVERYTHING!
dont expect to make honey oil out of something that you wouldnt roll up and smoke happily
it can be done... but takes significant more experience!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

subbed for sure verde, just took down my crop this last week. gonna fire up the tube ASAP.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 3, 2011)

jdro said:


> Im loving this, I got a ounce or two of trimmings around I want to try to make some. Where do you guys find those glass tubes for extracting? Do you find grinding up as fine as possible makes a difference?


I make my own, for one that could hold an ounce, $25 delivered for you. 



oakley1984 said:


> just for any who are wondering, my set of tools for making the oil that i do are as follows
> 4x 2L pop bottles
> 2x reusable coffee filters
> a stack of disposable coffee filters, and some cotton balls
> ...



It doesnt take more experience, it takes more butane.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

And what sizes do the glass tubes come in.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

you all are doing it wrong, but whatever.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you all are doing it wrong, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817904View attachment 1817901View attachment 1817905View attachment 1817903View attachment 1817899View attachment 1817900View attachment 1817902View attachment 1817898


i think you need to refer to your own comment...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

That shit is burnt as fuck. x)


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 3, 2011)

So far mine looks the best!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

IDK... This looks the best to me. xD


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> So far mine looks the best!


you poured it out of the dish while it was still fluid with butane. and the color means it's full of butane bubbles. i wouldn't touch it.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> So far mine looks the best!


 lol no way!  

for oil i deff take top spot
for concentrate id give it to verde's tang-dream vaccum purged stuff


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> i think you need to refer to your own comment...


they are going waaaaay too fast. you should let your oil DRY out in the dish for a few days before scraping it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

none of you have ever even tried POWDERED honey oil.  

mine sucks, don't touch it.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> they are going waaaaay too fast. you should let your oil DRY out in the dish for a few days before scraping it.


 no way man, oil should be... fluidic... not crystalline because its so over cooked!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> no way man, oil should be... fluidic... not crystalline because its so over cooked!


i never even heat it, how can it be "over cooked"? 

it's been allowed to DRY OUT.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> none of you have ever even tried *POWDERED honey oil*.
> 
> mine sucks, don't touch it.


Oil that isn't oil? HOW?


"An oil is any substance that is liquid at ambient temperatures and does not mix with water but may mix with other oils "


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah pretty much, you enjoy your butane extracted fullmelt hash. me on the other hand, im gonna smoke some honey OIL!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

so how do you dab powdered oil onto the nail FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so how do you dab powdered oil onto the nail FDD?


dab a little onto your finger, roll it into a ball and stick it onto a dental pick. 




could give a shit what you call it. it's done properly, with PATIENCE.  keep boiling and whipping that stuff up with all that water and residue left in it. don't matter to me at all. 

have ANY of you ever even tried doing it this way? i didn't think so.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

ive smoked stuff like that, its not bad, its just not oil


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> ive smoked stuff like that, its not bad, its just not oil


does it matter what you call it? seriously? is this your battle for the day?  

i am doing it exactly like everyone else, only i let mine dry instead of whipping and boiling it. which allows the water to dry and all the butane to evaporate. it's easier to manage and it gives a cleaner product.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's a vid I made a while back on how to make budder. This is how my shit usually turns out. FF to the end if you just want to see the final product. I would just post some pics but I don't have any loaded atm.

[video=youtube;vdhKzQZBuUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdhKzQZBuUw[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

how does oil based paint ever dry?




i'm gonna start a "challenge thread" and i'm gonna give away FREE oil spoons to people willing to take the time to allow their oil to DRY. 

stay tuned.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

What are they going to use their oil spoons for when they get rid of their oil by drying it.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 3, 2011)

I did leave it full of butane and easy to scrape in the dish. This is why! The dish goes in the plate warmer and alllllllllll that butane boils out. After an hour theres no butane left and no bubbles, so I pull it out. When the dish pulls out the oil ball will fall out of it after its room temperature again. The water thats in the dish helps that happen. Water falls out, ball falls out, smoke away!

Next oil batch I make will be the "fdd method". I just wanted a lot of oil right now and had none (as usual, goes fassssttttt) )


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I did leave it full of butane and easy to scrape in the dish. This is why! The dish goes in the plate warmer and alllllllllll that butane boils out. After an hour theres no butane left and no bubbles, so I pull it out. When the dish pulls out the oil ball will fall out of it after its room temperature again. The water thats in the dish helps that happen. Water falls out, ball falls out, smoke away!
> 
> Next oil batch I make will be the "fdd method". I just wanted a lot of oil right now and had none (as usual, goes fassssttttt) )



your oil is FULL of tiny bubbles. that is why it is the color it is. look at it under a microscope. you do have a microscope don't you.  


gonna go dry some pot in the microwave now.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 3, 2011)

what's the difference between making oil and 'budder?'

i watched the youtube on making budder.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> what's the difference between making oil and 'budder?'
> 
> i watched the youtube on making budder.


Just consistency mainly, oil is very sticky, unstable and hard to work with. The budder is like candle wax, does not stick, very stable and easy to work with.


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

So, where do you guys get the good butane? I remember reading you cant use the cheap stuff right? Place around here has the big bottles for 1$, Im guessing I cant use that. Does Walmart have the butane I need? I was thinking of picking some up today as well as a steel turkey baster they use on youtube. RK, I would love to purchase a tube from you.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

get mine online but a cigar or cigarette shop should carry vector or some of the other better brands of butane. Anything 5x refined should do you.


----------



## Josh3235 (Oct 3, 2011)

The other day when me and my friend made oil. =)


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 3, 2011)

You see fdd has it down. These other oils are shit. You guys need to keep practicing


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> You see fdd has it down. These other oils are shit. You guys need to keep practicing


lol please the shit in my video looks 10x better than what was in his pic. Personal pref I guess. But I like my wax to be....well like wax.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Check it later. On my phone

Still ive seen some wanna be oils... paaa lease


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok guys I was only able to find 3x Refined Butane... is this ok?? Also, what do you think is better on the end of the extractor cheese cloth or coffee filters?? Gettin ready to make some tonight!!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 3, 2011)

3x is fine, usually most smoke shops sell the butane $5-$9 a can depending how much they want to rape you.......


----------



## Supgee3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's some I made awhile back... I have tons of new pictures on my phone, I'm just lazy.












heres all of it, 16 grams or so... 1 5 gram vial 2 2.5.s and 6 1 grams...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> lol please the shit in my video looks 10x better than what was in his pic. Personal pref I guess. But I like my wax to be....well like wax.


shall we just show pics of our dicks and get it over with. 


fucking site has turned into an ego ridden TROLL FEST. try to offer up some new ideas and all we here is "fuck you, i'm better".

be better dude, you need it. 



gonna smoke some shit now and play xBox. fuck all the haters that breed here. 


it's ALL just butane extracted THC. make it out to be whatever your ego needs it to be though. it's the latest craze.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> fucking site has turned into an ego ridden TROLL FEST.


OMFG the audacity is EPIC! x) DUDE... This is honestly the most epic thing I have EVER seen! xD


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> shall we just show pics of our dicks and get it over with.
> 
> 
> fucking site has turned into an ego ridden TROLL FEST. try to offer up some new ideas and all we here is "fuck you, i'm better".
> ...


It truely has become the IM BETTER THAN YOU TROLLFEST FORUM of the year.

im really starting to hate being a contributing member of this society.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> It truely has become the IM BETTER THAN YOU TROLLFEST FORUM of the year.
> 
> im really starting to hate being a contributing member of this society.


and they wonder why *I QUIT*. 


place used to be "cool". i'm started to find a lot better things to do lately. especially since my boat is fixed. it's raining today or i wouldn't be here.


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

So do you guys think I should use cheesecloth or coffee filter? I just went out and bought a Globe/nail for my bong, a dish, a dabber, and a sweeet butane torch. Also, they did have Vortex 5x at the head shop. So now im all set!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

Okaaayyy...

everyone needs to chilllll... take a dab.....

Lets not wreck this thread! Please remember that I want this to be a resource, for people to come and read for a few moments - to get better knowledge of how to make cannabis concentrates.


We need less hating, and more collaboration. So far I have seen vacuuming, whipping, drying, ISO, and tincture..... Which is *GREAT* but we need to *discuss the pros and cons of each method*, rather than try to assume who's oil is best.



And another thing:

*For everyone making bomb oil, and posting it (you know who you are  thanks. )- please take the negative comments lightly, when the people who make such comments, has not even posted any photos themselves.* 



Above all,
Keep it friendly folks! 



Can I see some milk shots with some oil dabs?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

It took you that long to get around to your thread bro? lol I figured you'd pull some diplomatic shit like that when you came around to it.  +rep on another great thread bro.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

nicely said wiggling otter man, stay cool.


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

So while everyone was arguing over who has the bigger dick, no one anwsered my cheesecloth coffee filter question so I used coffee filter. Seems like I ended up with very small amount compared to you guys. Hmmm


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

idk brother man. ive never done it but theres tons of vid and reads out there. and youll never learn until you try.

plus, any is better than nothing, im sure youll get more next time.


----------



## Logges (Oct 3, 2011)

Well congrats to all the people who got their bho
they all look awesome
if you really really want to see which one is best send it down here ill give it a test xD

little bit of good vibes to you all


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

jdro said:


> So while everyone was arguing over who has the bigger dick, no one anwsered my cheesecloth coffee filter question so I used coffee filter. Seems like I ended up with very small amount compared to you guys. Hmmm


Sorry 


Yes, I hear cheesecloth, and coffee filter works well....I've used it a few times. But now I use a metal screen because I'm running like ounces through a stainless tube...

Once I used coffee filter (double layer) in a 1oz stainless tube, the pressure built up, and it basically blew the weed and butane, ALL over my collection plate... and the wall.. and the ground... and me.....

Now I use the stainless steel 120 micron screens this company sells for $1.99 a piece... and replace it after about 6 runs..
http://okief.com/bho1.html
http://okief.com/bhoscreen.jpg

on a side note, for anyone looking for metal tubes (as opposed to glass).... I use okief... I've done like 25+ runs through my single okief tube and it worked great..

a few weeks ago I bought the extractor II... so now I have 3.. I take them off the stands and load them separately 





*Lots of people use coffee filter, and glass tubes... and have no issues*, but i'm personally afraid of the pressure, and cold around glass, and thin layers of paper... id rather contain that pressure in a clean stainless steel tube with a stainless screen..


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> shall we just show pics of our dicks and get it over with.
> 
> 
> fucking site has turned into an ego ridden TROLL FEST. try to offer up some new ideas and all we here is "fuck you, i'm better".
> ...


lmao, you are a whiny little thing aren't ya? waaaah waaah, I was saying it was soooo much better to get a rise out of you. Figured you'd come back and say something funny. Didn't expect you to come back and pout and reminisce on how great the site used to be.... lol

what a joke....you're getting mad over me saying my BHO looks better...and I HAVE the EGO!!!

Everyone remember, be super nice to fdd and stroke his ego or else your a troll! lmao


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

What does the weed look like after you extract it all? It seems like the weed still is unaffected in a majority of the extractor. Im gonna try to run another bottle.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

don't worry. it's the good kind of fumigation.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> This is a technique, posted by our very own Benassi.
> 
> 
> For you folks that want a general idea on the process, this is a good video.
> ...


for anyone who DIDNT SEE THIS POST ON PAGE 3. ITS ON HOW IT WORKS/LOOKS.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

damn sr.verde you really splurged on that rig huh? Tis a nice bub. I been wanting a soveriegnty peyote pillar for a while now but they are hella expensive. Might hit the glass show in LV next year and see if I can scoop some deals. lol


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

that is a killer piece. Please someone school me on this glass? who made it, whats that cost? where to get moar!?


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone smoke their concentrate with a health stone glass piece? <3 mine....Hits like a goddamn freight train!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 3, 2011)

sovereignty is actually pretty reasonably priced..i dig them.. 

it was hard doing 2 takes


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

i agree with verde! we need to chill and all get high

since the process for making iso oil is abit more involved than butane im not just gonna offer it up in a post as it would be a Big post, whoever wants to learn my methods gimme a pm! this thread scrolls by fast!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 3, 2011)

With oil, mini rigs are all the rage. Sure, you can put a dome on a bong, but it's not as nice as a nice little dedicated oil rig............ Cleaner it is or more dedicated to oil it is, the better!


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

So I went shopping today  Made my first ever oil batch. While I am not 100% sure I am doing it correctly I ended up with a little really potent oil. Got to take my first dab!! =D So here a few pics I snapped, I used 7 grams of my Midnight Kush. I ground it up.. read later that was a mistake? Well, so far I like it, but I want to get something like you guys have.


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> With oil, mini rigs are all the rage. Sure, you can put a dome on a bong, but it's not as nice as a nice little dedicated oil rig............ Cleaner it is or more dedicated to oil it is, the better!


Well.... guess I gotta do more shopping tomorrow huh? =D


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> lmao, you are a whiny little thing aren't ya? waaaah waaah, I was saying it was soooo much better to get a rise out of you. Figured you'd come back and say something funny. Didn't expect you to come back and pout and reminisce on how great the site used to be.... lol
> 
> what a joke....you're getting mad over me saying my BHO looks better...and I HAVE the EGO!!!
> 
> Everyone remember, be super nice to fdd and stroke his ego or else your a troll! lmao


if you think i am pouting, you are highly mistaken. you claimed your shit to be 10x better. then you call out MY ego. 

oh, that's right, it was a joke. hahhaha

i think it's hilarious nobody has the patience to even try letting their shit dry out. they'd rather just hate instead. 

and yes, this site has gone downhill.








Banditt said:


> lmao, you are a whiny little thing aren't ya? waaaah waaah, I was saying it was soooo much better *to get a rise out of you*. Figured you'd come back and say something funny. Didn't expect you to come back and pout and reminisce on how great the site used to be.... lol
> 
> what a joke....you're getting mad over me saying my BHO looks better...and I HAVE the EGO!!!
> 
> Everyone remember, be super nice to fdd and stroke his ego or else *your a troll*! lmao



and it's YOU'RE. as in "yes, you're the troll". 

you goolged me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> damn sr.verde you really splurged on that rig huh? Tis a nice bub. I been wanting a soveriegnty peyote pillar for a while now but they are hella expensive. Might hit the glass show in LV next year and see if I can scoop some deals. lol


broke ass nigga.


hahahahhaa


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> broke ass nigga.
> 
> 
> hahahahhaa


would you like me to quote you coming into this thread with the first insult? because i can..


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you all are doing it wrong, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817904View attachment 1817901View attachment 1817905View attachment 1817903View attachment 1817899View attachment 1817900View attachment 1817902View attachment 1817898



you start by telling us were doing it wrong, then we in kind, tell you the same... and thats when the insults and defensiveness arose.. telling people how they should do things because its not to your liking? right man...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> would you like me to quote you coming into this thread with the first insult? because i can..


no need, i laughed and said "you all are doing it wrong".

and they are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> you start by telling us were doing it wrong, then we in kind, tell you the same... and thats when the insults and defensiveness arose.. telling people how they should do things because its not to your liking? right man...



you ever tried it? 


here to help. and you?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2011)

Girls ... you're all pretty. cn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> shall we just show pics of our dicks and get it over with.
> 
> 
> fucking site has turned into an ego ridden TROLL FEST. try to offer up some new ideas and all we here is "fuck you, i'm better".
> ...


Ya. First insults RIGHT here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

i am TAUNTING, TALKING SHIT, and CHALLENGING you all to put your verginers away and DRY some honey oil until it's flakey and crispy.

the rest is just DRAMA, DRAMA, DRAMA, ... my dish is full and my second pan is on the shelf drying. i'm solid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Girls ... you're all pretty. cn


'cept the fat and ugly ones.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 3, 2011)

sick thread dude, i'll post some pics soon!


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

fdd2blk, errybody on ya back, when you in the front......lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 3, 2011)

You should own one of these if u vape errls!











wachu know about that budder! 





.
..
.

OG SAP















.
..
.
MILK!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> fdd2blk, errybody on ya back, when you in the front......lol


i posted pics of my "flakey" whatever, and then showed it after purging when it was relaxed. it was pretty much oil. yet half these clowns said "that's not even oil". someone went so far as to even call it "crystallized". 

look again, ... 



on a warm day, it all melts back into a puddle of oil.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 3, 2011)

id dab that anyday! ^^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> id dab that anyday! ^^^^


like i did crypts mom.


lolol





sorry if i offended anyone in this thread. after showing this method for years and to still see nobody simply try it, it got to me. i went bricktop on you all. i truly am sorry for throwing sand. i'm a good enough person to admit my wrongs.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Oct 3, 2011)

OH shittt. thanks for the heads up verde. Checkin in now. First post will be some dabs with the light saberss!


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> fdd2blk, errybody on ya back, when you in the front......lol









Get a room you fuckin momos.



fdd2blk said:


> like i did crypts mom.
> 
> 
> lolol
> ...


ughhh, what the fuck ever...Not the first time you started shit in a thread then tried to turn it around on everyone else. I suppose it won't be the last. I won't even comment on your "broke ass nigga" joke or your lame ass grammar arguments. You did a good enough job painting yourself as the asshole you truly are in this thread. 

And yes, letting it dry out works too, if you would have taken time to look at the video I posted you'd see I also recommend trying that out in my comments section.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone got some links to the oil domes for bongs?


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

......im offended. deeply..........wait, wait. noo, no im not. nevermind. my bad. carry on.

i merely have attained a great respect for fdd2blk.

as for you, i dont know you, but i have nothing against you, dont change that.

and i do love bananas. great source of potassium. great in cereal or on waffles.


----------



## jdro (Oct 3, 2011)

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/concentrate-utensils/vapor-globes.html?SID=v0hln7islkfcnb4be9907ta4i6


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> anyone got some links to the oil domes for bongs?


http://aqualabtechnologies.com/concentrate-utensils/vapor-globes.html?SID=3gfo0ur6gfjiu0q743fdte9r75

It's a nice site, has lots of nice smoking accessories, especially for hash. Check out the health stone glass pieces too. I picked one up back when they first came out and haven't used a dome or ti-pad since.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> and i do love bananas. great source of potassium. great in cereal or on waffles.


heh, I guess i can't hate you for being an fdd nut hugger after a line like that.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> heh, I guess i can't hate you for being an fdd nut hugger after a line like that.


 i have nothing against the guy. how does that make me a nut hugger. i understand he has many nut huggers. but the dudes cooler than shit, people tend to hug the nuts of cool people.

fuck it. im a nut hugger. i hug nuts.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> It truely has become the IM BETTER THAN YOU TROLLFEST FORUM of the year.
> 
> im really starting to hate being a contributing member of this society.





gfreeman said:


>





gfreeman said:


> fdd2blk, errybody on ya back, when you in the front......lol





gfreeman said:


> i have nothing against the guy. how does that make me a nut hugger. i understand he has many nut huggers. but the dudes cooler than shit, people tend to hug the nuts of cool people.
> 
> fuck it. im a nut hugger. i hug nuts.


That is how you are a nut hugger. Fdd is a big boy, he can fight his own battles, he doesn't need you in his cheering squad shaking your pom poms. Especially when quite frankly, he is the one trolling. But whatever, I'm not mad at anyone. Just think its funny how things are seen in others eyes sometimes. You're backing him up for starting shit with me...ok


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, how about those concentrates?


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

now your calling me a pom pom shaking nut hugger.

your obviously offended i typed anything into this thread.

i think the whole trolling aspect came from the fact that the OP had started this thread to talk about concentrations. perhaps in a corner... idk. 

why are you so offended.

im not backing him up. i havent voiced an opinion on the anything. 

quit already damn im too high and too tired to be trying to justify myself to some random person online. especially one i havent seen any contributions from...not saying you havent made any but atleast some of the other people i nut hug on, have taught me a thing or two.

all your teaching me right now is how not to get on an online forum high an expect to stay that way for long. great thanx.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> now your calling me a pom pom shaking nut hugger.
> 
> your obviously offended i typed anything into this thread.
> 
> ...


if I got the wrong impression from your posts then I am sorry. I'll leave it at that. Now let's be respectful to the op and get off this subject and back onto topic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> Get a room you fuckin momos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just took the blame and apologized.


drama.

i have no time for your video. LOL


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Oct 3, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> You should own one of these if u vape errls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got higher with those beautiful shots. here they are again, last post looker


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> That is how you are a nut hugger. Fdd is a big boy, he can fight his own battles, he doesn't need you in his cheering squad shaking your pom poms. Especially when quite frankly, he is the one trolling. But whatever, I'm not mad at anyone. Just think its funny how things are seen in others eyes sometimes. You're backing him up for starting shit with me...ok


obviously your oil sucks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2011)

Banditt said:


> if I got the wrong impression from your posts then I am sorry. I'll leave it at that. Now let's be respectful to the op and get off this subject and back onto topic.


now who's the asshole?


bawhahhahahaha

why so serious, girl? 

it's "you're".


----------



## Banditt (Oct 3, 2011)

haha, stop trying to goad me into lashing out at you. you know damn well if you took my nice clean budder and that sticky bullshit oil you made, put em both up at a dispensary for sale, my shit would sell out before you even sold a gram. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Banditt said:


> haha, stop trying to goad me into lashing out at you. you know damn well if you took my nice clean budder and that sticky bullshit oil you made, put em both up at a dispensary for sale, my shit would sell out before you even sold a gram. lol


so what if it did?


----------



## Banditt (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so what if it did?





fdd2blk said:


> obviously your oil sucks.


10 characters


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Banditt said:


> 10 characters





fdd2blk said:


> obviously your oil sucks.


because nobody as angry as you could possibly be stoned.


----------



## ganjames (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Banditt (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> because nobody as angry as you could possibly be stoned.


What fantasy world do you live in? *YOU'RE* hurling insults at me, I'm making fun of you...and I am angry? *YOU'RE* shit must be better than it looks because *YOU'RE* stoned stupid.

/winks /giggles /9millionstupidsmileyfaceslolz


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Banditt said:


> What fantasy world do you live in? *YOU'RE* hurling insults at me, I'm making fun of you...and I am angry? *YOU'RE* shit must be better than it looks because *YOU'RE* stoned stupid.
> 
> /winks /giggles /9millionstupidsmileyfaceslolz



is that why you pm'ed me?


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

This looks amazing 







Can we get back on topic? This stuff is interesting, not you two bickering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> This looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like about 40% leaf matter. 

it's rollitup, i thought we were supposed to bicker.


----------



## Banditt (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> is that why you pm'ed me?


I pm'd you to try and keep this thread clean. So we could have our words without everyone else having to be involved. Honestly, I could give two shits about you, your oil, what you think, where you came from, or what you have. lol 

If you think you are getting to me in any way, you're severely misinterpreting everything in this thread. /winksypoosforyoutoo


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks like about 40% leaf matter.
> 
> it's rollitup, i thought we were supposed to bicker.


I don't care if it's 100% leaf matter, it's beautiful


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Banditt said:


> I pm'd you to try and keep this thread clean. So we could have our words without everyone else having to be involved. Honestly, I could give two shits about you, your oil, what you think, where you came from, or what you have. lol
> 
> If you think you are getting to me in any way, you're severely misinterpreting everything in this thread. /winksypoosforyoutoo


so "we" could have our words? lol you go boy!!!

you could give 2 shits, yet you pm'ed me.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 4 plants growing. What should I do with the trim? I'm thinking of making dry ice hash, with just a 220 micron bag. Any suggestions?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I have 4 plants growing. What should I do with the trim? I'm thinking of making dry ice hash, with just a 220 micron bag. Any suggestions?



gumby hash. LOL


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> gumby hash. LOL


Is it really that funny?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Is it really that funny?


yes, it is.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 4, 2011)

gnome grown... do you have a vapor discharge port on your electric pump? It looks like everythings closed up..


I was using mine the other day, again, and after about 5 minutes of running, when I tried to equalize the pressure ---- the oil from _inside the vacuum pump_ started to travel back out into my vacuum chamber...... though this time it didnt come out the lines more than a little mL... and my oil was unaffected



I'm wondering WHY the oil travels back up the line? I have it all hooked up correctly... Is my pump overheating, or is it faulty ...


I'm wondering if I should get what your using! Mine cost $150 though



Faded you can get in on this too, I've seen you with a pump hooked up....


My experience with electric pumps has been less than fun. I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong  Maybe I should have the chamber elevated a few feet above my vacuum pump, so the vacuum pump oil doesn't back up into the chamber when I equalize.... But I feel as though I shouldn't need to do that!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> like i did crypts mom.
> 
> 
> lolol
> ...


 LMFAO Did you really just apologize for all the sand you've thrown in this thread, IMMEDIATELY AFTER THROWING SAND, in this VERY post? That completely undermines that apology and makes you look like a complete asshole. x) Not that I expected anything else of course. lol But I truly enjoy your flaming.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

Banditt said:


> haha, stop trying to goad me into lashing out at you. you know damn well if you took my nice clean budder and that sticky bullshit oil you made, put em both up at a dispensary for sale, my shit would sell out before you even sold a gram. lol


It's the classic Fdd flame.  Flame him back with out any insults, and watch him crumble.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> gnome grown... do you have a vapor discharge port on your electric pump? It looks like everythings closed up..
> 
> 
> I was using mine the other day, again, and after about 5 minutes of running, when I tried to equalize the pressure ---- the oil from _inside the vacuum pump_ started to travel back out into my vacuum chamber...... though this time it didnt come out the lines more than a little mL... and my oil was unaffected
> ...


I wonder what kinda hash you experts could make with my mini lab.  It's completely set up for extractions, but not exactly hash extractions. LMAO


----------



## Jayy's (Oct 4, 2011)

OH boy there is some trolling going on...
& i think i enjoy it (kinda funny)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

Jayy's said:


> OH boy there is some trolling going on...
> & i think i enjoy it (kinda funny)


You too?? Trolling can be annoying, but flaming is always hilarious. lol


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 4, 2011)

i'm gonna make some ISO oil but i don't know if i want to post any pictures for fear of being ridiculed... ;(


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> i'm gonna make some ISO oil but i don't know if i want to post any pictures for fear of being ridiculed... ;(


 ignore the others arguing post that shit up! if you want tips for improving your quality just pm me!


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 4, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> ignore the others arguing post that shit up! if you want tips for improving your quality just pm me!


thanks man. yeah i get very insecure about things i made myself if people are saying it's shit. i just watched a youtube on this. alright so i just need to get some ISO from the store and then i'll give it a go.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> thanks man. yeah i get very insecure about things i made myself if people are saying it's shit. i just watched a youtube on this. alright so i just need to get some ISO from the store and then i'll give it a go.


 make sure its 99%!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> i'm gonna make some ISO oil but i don't know if i want to post any pictures for fear of being ridiculed... ;(


[video=youtube;e7z_ztMxBgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7z_ztMxBgk[/video]


----------



## jdro (Oct 4, 2011)

When you guys do BHO what kind of yield do you get per g of pot. Like for 7.0 gram of bud, how much oil would you get? Or for 28g of bud? Like how much would it take to get that 8g ResearchKitty has in the dish??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> gnome grown... do you have a vapor discharge port on your electric pump? It looks like everythings closed up..
> 
> 
> I was using mine the other day, again, and after about 5 minutes of running, when I tried to equalize the pressure ---- the oil from _inside the vacuum pump_ started to travel back out into my vacuum chamber...... though this time it didnt come out the lines more than a little mL... and my oil was unaffected
> ...


i've never had any issues with my pump.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2011)

jdro said:


> When you guys do BHO what kind of yield do you get per g of pot. Like for 7.0 gram of bud, how much oil would you get? Or for 28g of bud? Like how much would it take to get that 8g ResearchKitty has in the dish??


(I do this too, but post photos on the Show Your Injury to Sharks thread??) Good bud, good recovery ... figure on three grams, maybe a bit more, per ounce. cn


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> (I do this too, but post photos on the Show Your Injury to Sharks thread??) Good bud, good recovery ... figure on three grams, maybe a bit more, per ounce. cn


only 3 per oz? wow im dissapointed if i dont get at Least 5.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> only 3 per oz? wow im dissapointed if i dont get at Least 5.


Well ya do realize it's a rough extraction don't you. lol Not like you're going to get EVERY last cannabinoid in there, right?


----------



## jdro (Oct 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Well ya do realize it's a rough extraction don't you. lol Not like you're going to get EVERY last cannabinoid in there, right?


What do you do with the buds that come out of the extractor?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

lol when im done there are no buds left!
i used to chop it up before hand but learned after time thats just a waste of time, since i freeze my material i quick smash with the fist turns it to near powder, Just the right consistency haha


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2011)

jdro said:


> What do you do with the buds that come out of the extractor?


If your extraction went well, they're just odorless green stuff. Mine goes down the drain or into the lawn. cn


----------



## jdro (Oct 4, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> If your extraction went well, they're just odorless green stuff. Mine goes down the drain or into the lawn. cn


Thats what I thought, but I wasnt sure if making BHO extracted every last bit or I should throw it in the crock pot for some cannabutter or what? I mean it still looks like ground up bud, not as smelly or sticky obviously. Thanks for anwsering all my questions this is all new to me lol. Last week I had no clue what concentrates were.. now im about to take a dab =D


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

jdro said:


> What do you do with the buds that come out of the extractor?


i take my filter off the end of my tube, hold it from the opposite end and swing it downward. all the frozen trim flies out in a line down my driveway. then i light it on fire.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

jdro said:


> What do you do with the buds that come out of the extractor?


You toss them.


----------



## jdro (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i take my filter off the end of my tube, hold it from the opposite end and swing it downward. all the frozen trim flies out in a line down my driveway. then i light it on fire.



hahaha, I think this will be my method. Then I will stand it jumping up and down like doc brown in back to the future


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

i run WHOLE buds! dont break up shit! and i get EVERYTHING out the first run! pack tight and theres no need for second runs!..i used to saved all my first run stuff. i let a buddy spray 77 grams of it and he only got a .3 of some nasty dark errl back ahahahahahaha! 

usen top shelf buds,you should return 18-25% in my experience,most purple strains run low, even if its fucking dank. best i got from a purp strain was 18%

if u dont know how to do the math its really easy!.. u take ur yield weight (oil weight) divided by the amount of buds u ran (weight of buds going into extractor) times 100 for 100%

EXAMPLE:
if u ran 7 grams and return 1.5 grams.

1.5 divided by 7= 0.21428571 times 100= 21.4285714

so u got a 21.4% return from that 7 gram extraction! u can simply move the decimal point if u dont feel like timesing by 100. but some people just dont understand so i broke it down all of u  BTW sorry if this has been posted already,i just got in on the action!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> gnome grown... do you have a vapor discharge port on your electric pump? It looks like everythings closed up..
> 
> 
> I was using mine the other day, again, and after about 5 minutes of running, when I tried to equalize the pressure ---- the oil from _inside the vacuum pump_ started to travel back out into my vacuum chamber...... though this time it didnt come out the lines more than a little mL... and my oil was unaffected
> ...


comon now homie! every vac pump has one, u msut of been really stoned when u wrote this lolol! the big black knob on the top is the exhaust on my vac!

ur vac is still doing that bullshit huh? ive never heard of the oil coming back up the line happen to anyone! maybe u have too much oil in ur pump? or like u said,u could be over heating it..oil gets thin when its warmed up!..idk man either way i dont think that should happen! how long r u running ur vac for?..my erl goes in and out from the oven at 150 degrees to the vac for about 2 min. i do this multiple times,untill the errl stops reacting in the vac!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

ok so i came in this thread a little late so i just took a little time to go over it and a lot of what u all say made me lol! 

im not here to take any sides. i love my errls and if u dont its fine cause ur not dabbin it anyways.. 

with that said, u ALL need to stop haten on each other! this should be a thread for the errl movement! not where we come and bash on eachothers methods!..

im not pointing fingers at anyone so please dont take this the wrong way! but if ur not dabbin on someones errl dont sit there and bash it calling it flakey,or dusty, or it has too much butane and blah blah blah, why dont we all try to help instead! 

like "hey man did u pruge that run, looks like theres still tane in that errl" but no most cocky fucks are like "ewwww that errl is gross man how that tane" lolol. 

im kinda dabbed out rite now, so im ranting, deal with it or stop reading. lol 

Verde- i beat that cultivation charge today, im a free man!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ok so i came in this thread a little late so i just took a little time to go over it and a lot of what u all say made me lol!
> 
> im not here to take any sides. i love my errls and if u dont its fine cause ur not dabbin it anyways..
> 
> ...


LOL You're a funny man but absolutely right.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 4, 2011)

Man that was a lot of pages to read up on.............. Back to hittin some oil.....


----------



## jdro (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ok so i came in this thread a little late so i just took a little time to go over it and a lot of what u all say made me lol!
> 
> im not here to take any sides. i love my errls and if u dont its fine cause ur not dabbin it anyways..
> 
> ...



Hell yeah man!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> comon now homie! every vac pump has one, u msut of been really stoned when u wrote this lolol! the big black knob on the top is the exhaust on my vac!
> 
> ur vac is still doing that bullshit huh? ive never heard of the oil coming back up the line happen to anyone! maybe u have too much oil in ur pump? or like u said,u could be over heating it..oil gets thin when its warmed up!..idk man either way i dont think that should happen! how long r u running ur vac for?..my erl goes in and out from the oven at 150 degrees to the vac for about 2 min. i do this multiple times,untill the errl stops reacting in the vac!


I thought every vac had one which is why I was wondering why yours was capped 

My oil fill line is at low... I run it for 2 min.. turn it off, run it for 2 more min... off.. run it for a another go and hear BuBbling like boiling and see oil running into the resivor in my chamber...
Why's it doing that? Mines hooked up like yours.

Btw any idea if vacuum oil is corrosive to rubber? I'm wondering if I should replace my lines again


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 4, 2011)

kitchen plate warmer purge!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I thought every vac had one which is why I was wondering why yours was capped
> 
> My oil fill line is at low... I run it for 2 min.. turn it off, run it for 2 more min... off.. run it for a another go and hear BuBbling like boiling and see oil running into the resivor in my chamber...
> Why's it doing that? Mines hooked up like yours.
> ...


oil shouldnt do anything to rubber. jsut rinse ur lines out real good!..the over flow back into ur chamber is gnarly dude! i over filled my vac when i first bought it and all it did is blow more exhaust vapors out, never came up my line!...it doesnt even make sence to me dude! is it flowing up while ur vaccing? cause that line should ALWAYS be sucking air not pushing oil up it lol. r u leavein ur chamber under vac pressure after ur turn ur vac pump off?!? cause if u are it only makes sence that the chamber is pulling air back into it with oil straight out of ur vac!..once u turn off ur vac disconnect the lines and release the pressure rite away! i never let my chamber sit under pressure!..hope this helps dude cause thats some shitty shit! lol



researchkitty said:


> kitchen plate warmer purge!


 hot plate?..that doesnt get all the butane out imo. i used to purge the same way before i got a vac and theres a HUGE noticable difference in the errl!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 4, 2011)

We use a hot plate, mostly for lack of anything better! I personally am VERY sensitive to the taste of butane, and for the most part the hot plate gets it all out. We find that the smaller amounts purge better than the big amounts; if we have more than a couple of grams we separate it into different dishes to get it nice and purged. Haven't tried the vac purge but may someday....we tried being "patient" and letting the errl dry out and got a consistency close to fdd's, but with my sensitivity to butane just couldn't get over the flavor....is there a trick to get rid of that taste when air drying? Because I can't argue with the consistency (sort of crystally but melts really quick); reminds me of this stuff we used to get from a collective called pixie dust...YUMMY stuff!

Either way, though, I'd dab the hell out of ANY of the errl you guys are posting on here....love the stuff in ALL it's forms!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

yah dude i honestly dont think u get all the tane out unless u use a vac. but thats just imo. as far as taste. everytime u whip ur errl ur fucking with the terps and thats were most of the taste is!..try to introduce the heat a lil slower so it doesnt budder so fast and the less whipping the better!. the less u fuck with the terps the better it taste!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> yah dude i honestly dont think u get all the tane our unless u use a vac. but thats just imo. as far as taste. everytime u whip ur errl ur fucking with the terps and thats were most of the taste is!..try to introduce the heat a lil slower so it doesnt budder so fast and the less whipping the better!. the less u fuck with the terps the better it taste!


The less you whip the higher you get? Also? Taste is good too though.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> oil shouldnt do anything to rubber. jsut rinse ur lines out real good!..the over flow back into ur chamber is gnarly dude! i over filled my vac when i first bought it and all it did is blow more exhaust vapors out, never came up my line!...it doesnt even make sence to me dude! is it flowing up while ur vaccing? cause that line should ALWAYS be sucking air not pushing oil up it lol. r u leavein ur chamber under vac pressure after ur turn ur vac pump off?!? cause if u are it only makes sence that the chamber is pulling air back into it with oil straight out of ur vac!..once u turn off ur vac disconnect the lines and release the pressure rite away! i never let my chamber sit under pressure!..hope this helps dude cause thats some shitty shit! lol


Riiiighttt...... The oil travels back, as SOON as I turn the pump off.. and the faster I equalize the pressure, the more violent the flow is.....

I turn off the pump, and start turning the nozzle off to equalize the pressure and I hear the same boiling sound you hear in a tea kettle... then flows back into my chamber....... This last time, I managed to deal with it by raising the chamber higher than the pump I was able to have some flow back down, then I had to slowly equalize and watch the pump oil fizzle in the recessed part of my vacuum chamber.. This last time, I was ready for it to happen, so the only part of my clean chamber that was exposed was the little eraser sized area where the air gets sucked through.

the first time though it blew up back into the chamber and all over the ceiling of the chamber (missed the hash oil some how  went around it and didn't drip back).... I was not expecting that, but to be fair I think I had my hose hooked up to the wrong port (the side one)




I would give this up, and consider it a $300 loss..... if this oil wasn't SO DAMN GOOD!  


I feel like these electric pumps just dont mix well with food-safe hash oil.... when you consider all the PUMP oil back up im having.... it doesn't seem worth it, or safe in the long run...

For now I sit on these 8g I have and wait til i'm at like 3g to think critically about it 





Should I return this pump TOO?  I got a 2 year extended warranty on it! Guy said I can run it over with the car, bring it back, and get a new one 









Thanks for being in this discussion Gnome Grown!



I think I might whip my next batch to get away from this electric vacuum that backs up oil......I love vacuum purging, but this is some serious bullshit 


*OR if FDD2BLK makes a thread, giving away a free pipe to whoever lets their oil dry..... then thats what I will do ..... (get on it faded! I'll make a run on thursday / friday for an oil spoon! )*


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

gotta ask, why you buy these industrial/shop use vaccum pumps when you could use a food grade vaccum sealer with a canning attachment? they are also cheaper?... just curious!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 4, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> gotta ask, why you buy these industrial/shop use vaccum pumps when you could use a food grade vaccum sealer with a canning attachment? they are also cheaper?... just curious!


Good question.
Let me say, I have a food saver... with a vacuum attachment.. the white one.. 

Anyway, it only gets to about 17hg. You will see BHO _begin to_ *inflate* around 22hg... The vacuum pump I am using (similar to gnomes but larger) gets to about 28.5-29hg... as you may have assumed 0-30hg is a measure of vacuum pressure. With 30 being an absolute vacuum, no existence of air.



*General Information Regarding Vacuum Purging:*

The purpose of a vacuum, is to change the atmospheric pressure that surrounds your oil.... Basic chemistry tells us that by lowering atmospheric pressure, the elements contained within that atmosphere will have far lower boiling points.

*In laymen terms:* When you suck all the air out, the boiling point of the butane lowers to below room temperature. Now the butane will leave the oil, without being heated, by bubbling/boiling out of the oil. The advantage of this, hypothetically, *is to remove the butane from the hash oil, without heating it and potentially removing precious cannabis terpenes* (as gnome grown touched on a few posts earlier).


*Experiment *: If you take a cup of room temperature WATER, and put it inside a chamber connected to a vacuum pump, and remove the air, to a level past about 26hg.... the water will boil, quite a lot.. Once removed from the vacuum, back to sea level pressure... the water stops boiling, and remains at room temperature (never having been heated up, to boil).

This is why people who go up into high atmospheres (Air force pilots, astronauts) have to wear special PRESSURE suits... *if their body is exposed to the low pressure, their blood will boil* (not good).


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

nice info sr. verde! i know im huggin your nuts, but good info man! lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Riiiighttt...... The oil travels back, as SOON as I turn the pump off.. and the faster I equalize the pressure, the more violent the flow is.....
> 
> I turn off the pump, and start turning the nozzle off to equalize the pressure and I hear the same boiling sound you hear in a tea kettle... then flows back into my chamber....... This last time, I managed to deal with it by raising the chamber higher than the pump I was able to have some flow back down, then I had to slowly equalize and watch the pump oil fizzle in the recessed part of my vacuum chamber.. This last time, I was ready for it to happen, so the only part of my clean chamber that was exposed was the little eraser sized area where the air gets sucked through.
> 
> ...


maybe put some cotton in the end of your hose to act as a filter to prevent to oil from blowing back.

is your oil over filled? maybe? 

i'm doing dabs, right now. brought my comp out back so i could.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> gotta ask, why you buy these industrial/shop use vaccum pumps when you could use a food grade vaccum sealer with a canning attachment? they are also cheaper?... just curious!


i actually bought and use mine for glass blowing.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde, might I recommend ...
placing a bleed valve (needle style) in your vac line? When you're done pulling a vacuum, crack the needle valve while the pump is still running. Then, when you turn the pump off, you'll be relieving the vacuum on the intake side, removing the motive force for an oil backup. cn


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

genius! a bleedvalve.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe put some cotton in the end of your hose to act as a filter to prevent to oil from blowing back.
> 
> is your oil over filled? maybe?
> 
> i'm doing dabs, right now. brought my comp out back so i could.



Thats a good idea about the cotton.... But it can be quite a lot of oil that comes back out... multiple paper towel clean up style....

My oil level indicator has a max fill line, and a LOW fill line..... I'm at the low fill line when at room temp, then I run it for a little and its probably 1-2mm below the LOW fill line.. So no I don't think it's over filled.



I'm glad your in here! Doing dabs!

You should make that thread, for a free oil spoon or oil accessory... for that 2 weeks dried-only-BHO. 

I tried to _buy_ that last oil spoon. but someone got there about 15 hours before me and called dibs!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

just boiled water in my vac chamber. pretty cool.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 4, 2011)

Call me tinman cause i love oil


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

u need atleast 28-30hg to fully purge all the tane out of ur errl, this is why i use an electric vac pump.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

www.cannabischat.net come dab!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 4, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> www.cannabischat.net come dab!


 LOL! A chat site for potheads. A full scale version of Toke n Talk.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

i use a coffee grinder. i do NOT turn it to powder. just a few quick burst on the button to break it all up. you can sneak in keif and hash with the bud before grinding it. then grind it all together. it blends it so it all breaks up evenly and the butane gets a better chance to do it's thing on it. i found a jar of scissor hash one day and discovered this. my wife was standing next to me as it started oozing out the tubing. both our jaws hit the floor. 



 ....


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 4, 2011)

Good call dude, I've got this mason jar full of bubble hash I had no idea what the f to do with........ Next oil run, in a tube it goes!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> oth our jars hit the floor.


Oh no  I hope nothing was in your jars .


really though,
great photos.


Have you ever attempted to vac purge your dried out oil to see if anything expands? I'm curious to know if the oil still expands under vacuum even without butane..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 4, 2011)

<3 running kief and bubble! just ran a half of piff and got a 21% return


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 4, 2011)

I like this corner... seems to be filling up quickly..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Oh no  I hope nothing was in your jars .
> 
> 
> really though,
> ...


it moves a little, but doesn't really bubble.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 7, 2011)

just ran some sour d. 6 in 1.2 out, 20% god damn i need an okief extractor im sick of this tiny baster!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 7, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> just ran some sour d. 6 in 1.2 out, 20% god damn i need an okief extractor im sick of this tiny baster!



 i love my okief.... get one, the best part is how easy it is to pack, and seal up.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm almost out of oil again........ That 9g went quick.............. 1g left-ish.................


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 7, 2011)

You must be sharing a lot ! 


post some pics on next extraction, I want to see some bubbles in some pyrex


----------



## jdro (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok guys today I was on another mission. This morning I received my new glass extractor from RK(thank you) and I wanted to pick up a vac today to do this batch vac purge. After trying walmart, advance auto and pepboys I was unsuccesful in finding a mityvac so I guess I am just going to have to order one online. Oh well, back home to run a batch. 



So I stuffed it with a bunch of my dank ass trimmings I had in a box drying and mixed in some dank nugs of blackberry goo and started the run, I seemed to be losing alot around the whole at the top and i tried switching to different fitting while holding the hole on top.. was a bit tough and i was losing butane never quite was able to get a good seal on the top so I ran a can and a half to be sure. Maybe thinking I should of just went with an Okeif... actually think I am just going to order a okeif right now 



Since I was unable to get a vac, I whipped it like crazy with a nail, in and out of the over and with new hot water under neath as I would whip. I did it until I was so exhausted I could whip anymore. What you see on the parchment is what I ended up with. Its pretty taffy. I also picked up a new nice little titanium hood.. cheers


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 8, 2011)

Sears should have a mighty vac, and food saver jars..

That's where I found mine


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

wtf kinda hole is that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

should look like this, ....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 8, 2011)

I think Fdd could find fault with god.  Very nice tube Fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

dude said butane was shooting out the back end. sounds like a "reject" to me. i didn't find fault with anything, he did. how fucking dumb are you? 

i view one post because you keep replying to me, reminded me exactly why i have you on ignore. 

go ahead and reply, i'm not listening.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> go ahead and reply, i'm not listening.


That's why you're replying to me.  As you wish sir.




"We're not worthy!"


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

took ya 3 mins. LOL


*This message is hidden because The Cryptkeeper is on your ignore list. 

*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 8, 2011)

Anything good with hash?


----------



## jdro (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dude said butane was shooting out the back end. sounds like a "reject" to me. i didn't find fault with anything, he did. )


This is the first time I ever used glass.. something didnt seem right but I am totally new to BHO so could of been something I was doing, or the hole in the glass? I dont know?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

jdro said:


> This is the first time I ever used glass.. something didnt seem right but I am totally new to BHO so could of been something I was doing, or the hole in the glass? I dont know?


from the looks of the pic you posted it appears that there is not a tight seal between the butane can and the glass tube. you shouldn't get butane blowing out the back end. that hole has to pretty much be "perfect" for it to work properly. got a better pic of it?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> *This message is hidden because The Cryptkeeper is on your ignore list.
> 
> *



_*This message is not hidden because fdd2blk is a beautiful snowflake.*_


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 8, 2011)

jdro said:


> This is the first time I ever used glass.. something didnt seem right but I am totally new to BHO so could of been something I was doing, or the hole in the glass? I dont know?


Could be a few things.... highly probable with what fdd said...

but then again, when i was using my stainless steel turkey baster, and jamming the fitting in the back end.... even the perfectly round metal hole + the fittings provided with the vector gave me spray back.... Like a butane mist, with some occasionally running down the sides onto my glove (gave me frostbite in a small piece of my hand actually).


Dude I bought an okeif and holy shit... It was like going from a beater ass car to a Bentley....

I have no troubles with my okief just put the nozzle in and butane is soaring down the tube, hardly any noise. 0.00 % leakage... no chance of a blow out with the stainless steel screens.
The rubber stoppers are bad ass, they fit really snug but are super easy to apply/remove ..


When you buy your tube I'd pick up like a couple stainless steel screens.... after washing and using over and over the sides of the screen begin to fray... it's nice to have a bunch of NEW screens laying around when the current one gets warped (after like 10-15 runs)... I figure if im running ounces the screen is the most important part, and its worth it to change after 15 cleaning cycles... 

also:
You should pick up a couple amber glass jars too! They are a great deal... Awesome jars, could fit like 7g+ of kief, and the amber glass blocks out all the nasty degrading light.. also good for any _other_ small substances that don't do good in light/air. I picked up 2 amber jars and like 6 extra glass vials, and I honestly wish i got like 2-3 more amber jars. They come in handy!


note: Some people do great with glass tubes.... i'm sure fdd has no problems with his butane blasting technique on his glass tubes, with coffee filters... But I figured I'd provide you with the above info as you already said you were going to go O'Kief!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 8, 2011)

Grab one of the butane plastic adapter tips from the cap and put that on the tip, and then try it out, should seal like a champ.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 8, 2011)

HMK all day!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

jdro said:


> So I stuffed it with a bunch of my dank ass trimmings I had in a box drying and mixed in some dank nugs of blackberry goo and *started the run, I seemed to be losing alot around the whole at the top and i tried switching to different fitting while holding the hole on top*.. was a bit tough and i was losing butane never quite was able to get a good seal on the top so I ran a can and a half to be sure. Maybe thinking I should of just went with an Okeif... actually think I am just going to order a okeif right now


guess i'm the only one paying attention.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Grab one of the butane plastic adapter tips from the cap and put that on the tip, and then try it out, should seal like a champ.


or make a cleaner hole.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 8, 2011)

Try it without the plastic adapters then........ They are sized for vector butane cans. You shouldnt have any gas escape the tiny hole at all. It should take about a half can of butane before the oil/butane mixture comes out the bottom of it too at the size you have. Worse case if it sucks I can send you a new one, give a fiddle and let me know.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 8, 2011)

Ice water hash art aka Ice Wax by Trichome Artist Matt Rize 


























post edit: just read the thread. eff the haters and bullshit I'm better than you trolling. OBVIOUSLY I'm better than everyone  , I runs tings when it comes to hash  , and none can test me.  I am wearing the number one headband, taking dabs of ice water extract. But I'll be on the mountain top waiting for you... Haha!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

Art???


----------



## ganjames (Oct 9, 2011)

pft, that's not hash... that's fried chicken.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 9, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> HMK all day!


He is a jerk and swing pads are for girls! Oversized nails all day.
Ti, Quartz, and Glass








ganjames said:


> pft, that's not hash... that's fried chicken.


nom nom nom


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> He is a jerk and swing pads are for girls! Oversized nails all day.
> Ti, Quartz, and Glass
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the tan variety of MDMA <3 Fucking sick dude!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Looks like the tan variety of MDMA <3 Fucking sick dude!


Kinda makes you wonder about that quality molly.  That it looks like low-end extraction. While cocaine comes out pure white powder like 99% MDMA.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Kinda makes you wonder about that quality molly.  That it looks like low-end extraction. While cocaine comes out pure white powder like 99% MDMA.


I would love to try the White variety of mdma if i had the $ to buy a g. But i dont  however the tan stuff i had at 150mg my first time had me of into nerverland. Never felt anything better in my life. 

It was like blowing your load in a vag but 5 times as good


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 9, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> I would love to try the White variety of mdma if i had the $ to buy a g. But i dont  however the tan stuff i had at 150mg my first time had me of into nerverland. Never felt anything better in my life.
> 
> It was like blowing your load in a vag but 5 times as good


That would be worth all the monies...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

Lets not forget were talking about cannabis here folks 



Crypt, I haven't seen your hash in this thread yet?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Crypt, I haven't seen your hash in this thread yet?


 You wish.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 9, 2011)

My first harvest I plan on getting a 220 micron bubble bag and some dry ice. Sound like a good way to go?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually, I don't wish. I have two kinds of oil and 12 strains to choose from .



I know your afraid of posting pictures and everything, but come on just a little amber goo .


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Actually, I don't wish. I have two kinds of oil and 12 strains to choose from .
> 
> 
> 
> I know your afraid of posting pictures and everything, but come on just a little amber goo .


I am absolutely terrified.  And I think that makes me the smarter man. 

Here ya go.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> My first harvest I plan on getting a 220 micron bubble bag and some dry ice. Sound like a good way to go?


yes, I just tried this for the first time. I couldnt believe how much I got. Then I used the smaller bags to sort out the different grades. Using the work bag kif for cooking. not to mention, its dry and ready for pressing or iso bath, and tastes amazing...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Lets not forget were talking about cannabis here folks
> 
> 
> 
> Crypt, I haven't seen your hash in this thread yet?


do trolls even make hash? 

or is he just scared?


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey faded, Im interested in your method of oil making. Do you do everything the same as far as extracting/purging except you let it sit for a couple days before scraping it?? Id love to see a little write up on your method? Yours looks so different from what I get.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> Hey faded, Im interested in your method of oil making. Do you do everything the same as far as extracting/purging except you let it sit for a couple days before scraping it?? Id love to see a little write up on your method? Yours looks so different from what I get.


i use NO heat in making my oil. 

none of this "floating in hot water" nonsense. simply blast the butane into a large flat pan and leave it alone until it's dry. could be a few days or a week or more, depending on thickness and room temp. do NOT pop the bubbles. do NOT whip it. do NOT stir it. do NOT disturb it in any way until it is dry. the bubbles will crack and shatter at that point.


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok interesting... So just blast it in the pyrex and let it sit.... How do you determine its dry enough and ready to be scraped?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> Ok interesting... So just blast it in the pyrex and let it sit.... How do you determine its dry enough and ready to be scraped?


or blast onto a shower door, more surface area speeds up the evap.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> Ok interesting... So just blast it in the pyrex and let it sit.... How do you determine its dry enough and ready to be scraped?


when it's not gooey anymore, it's dry. 

when the bubbles shatter and it flakes when scraped.


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> when it's not gooey anymore, it's dry.
> 
> when the bubbles shatter and it flakes when scraped.


Ok cool, gonna give it a try with a batch. Since I will prob only run like a oz of trim, it wont be as thick as yours in the pics so i figure mine wont take as long to dry. Fun stuff.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> Ok cool, gonna give it a try with a batch. Since I will prob only run like a oz of trim, it wont be as thick as yours in the pics so i figure mine wont take as long to dry. Fun stuff.


as matt stated, the thinner you can spread it the better. only spread it while it's still in liquid form. once it turns "oily" and starts bubbling stop moving it. i rock my dish back and forth for a minute or two while the butane evaporates. once most of the liquid is gone i simply put it on a shelf.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> He is a jerk and swing pads are for girls! Oversized nails all day.
> Ti, Quartz, and Glass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> when it's not gooey anymore, it's dry.
> 
> when the bubbles shatter and it flakes when scraped.


ight now im confused!, i seen u have a vac, and i seen ur dish full of sappy errls before!...how the hell do u get flakey errls back into sap with no heat? and does ur errl even react in the vac?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> ight now im confused!, i seen u have a vac, and i seen ur dish full of sappy errls before!...how the hell do u get flakey errls back into sap with no heat? and does ur errl even react in the vac?


it's been in the 90's here lately. it relaxes at room temp in my playhouse.

i have used a small hot plate when vac'ing just to see if it would bubble. i typically don't even bother with either though. i bought the vac for glass blowing. it's more for shits and giggles then anything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Matt Rize said:
> 
> 
> > He is a jerk and swing pads are for girls! Oversized nails all day.
> ...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it's been in the 90's here lately. it relaxes at room temp in my playhouse.
> 
> i have used a small hot plate when vac'ing just to see if it would bubble. i typically don't even bother with either though. i bought the vac for glass blowing. it's more for shits and giggles then anything.


So ur doing a natural heat purge?.


fdd2blk said:


> GNOME GROWN said:
> 
> 
> > he's actually a jerk to a lot of people, and his sister blew his rigs for years. so they kinda are for girls.
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey can't believe I justg found this thread! Subd!

Hey does anyone know a good way to clean the oil inside my oil bubbler? I assume iso will eat rite thru it?

I vacuum purge my oil and it makes a big difference. If I take a hit unpurged, then after every purge it gets smoother and smoother. I always purge in a hot water bath too, I don't even think the vac purge works unless the oil is kept warm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 9, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> So ur doing a natural heat purge?.
> 
> 
> nah dude ur thinking of g girl rigs! theres g girls and theres hmk's lol..tell u the truth i rather have a g girl rig! u guys are on some sexist shit lolol! so ur saying only girls should buy glass from girl glass blowers?... that ridic cause sakibomb is a chick and shes an amzing artist! opinions are like ASSHOLES, everyones got one!


i DON'T purge. 

i did it once or twice for pics, and to simply try it. it is NOT my typical method.


i'm am saying "HMK is an asshole and his work is still janky". you DON'T have to agree with me, or even reply to my opinion. it's just an opinion.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2011)

lolol!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

I think hmk ti curves are sick. What do I know I'm just an oil head.

I use a green godess vapor bubbler. 

What's the deal with the quartz curves are they better than ti or glass? There more expensive.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 9, 2011)

Quartz is to glass as steel is to butter. Glass melts like butter, quartz melts like steel. In fact, it melts at 3000(f) versus borosilicates 1500(f). Because of this, quartz nails last a lot longer than borosilicate glass nails, and anyone with a glassblowing torch can work quartz. Most glassblowers dont have cnc and lathes for cutting titanium, and wouldnt want to either. Quartz is used over borosilicate because it wont break as often as borosilicate or stress as much. Titanium is used over quartz because it lasts forever -- it's the last nail you ever buy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Quartz is to glass as steel is to butter. Glass melts like butter, quartz melts like steel. In fact, it melts at 3000(f) versus borosilicates 1500(f). Because of this, quartz nails last a lot longer than borosilicate glass nails, and anyone with a glassblowing torch can work quartz. Most glassblowers dont have cnc and lathes for cutting titanium, and wouldnt want to either. Quartz is used over borosilicate because it wont break as often as borosilicate or stress as much. Titanium is used over quartz because it lasts forever -- it's the last nail you ever buy.


 Titanium huh. I've always wondered about Tungsten Carbide.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 9, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Titanium huh. I've always wondered about Tungsten Carbide.


Tungsten picks melt in about 10 seconds in the torches flame, and they also have a substantial amount of gasses that burn off of it which scars glass every time........ Given that, I'd never try tungsten and oil together............


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

So does it take a lot longer to heat it up?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Tungsten picks melt in about 10 seconds in the torches flame, and they also have a substantial amount of gasses that burn off of it which scars glass every time........ Given that, I'd never try tungsten and oil together............


Tungsten Carbide is dozens of times stronger than Titanium and will break far less than Titanium. I don't know the melting point of TC offhand, but that was my only point.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ti FTW! quartz makes my errl taste like poop. cleanest taste comes from glass nail imo.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 9, 2011)

where do u guys buy ur VECTOR?!?!?!? I just got 3 cases for 170 shipped..i used to be able to get it for 50 a case!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 9, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> where do u guys buy ur VECTOR?!?!?!? I just got 3 cases for 170 shipped..i used to be able to get it for 50 a case!


I can get 12 cans Fasfil quintuple refined butane for $40 free 2 day shipping. On Amazon. I'm a premium member tho.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

Read through half the pages. Now i want to show you my budder. I did whip it when all the bobling stopped. This end product by far is the best and most potent soft smoking budder i ever tried:



Here's a youtube video to show the texture more: http://youtu.be/Elft3PK_Vcg


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> where do u guys buy ur VECTOR?!?!?!? I just got 3 cases for 170 shipped..i used to be able to get it for 50 a case!



I get mine for like 54 a case with tax.... $50 before tax at a shop on the other side of town

I'm impressed you got it for 170 shipped :O





& thanks for everyone, for collaborating and answering peoples new questions! That's what I was hoping this thread would turn into  


Good job on restraining a little on the negative comments too  I know it's hard for you guys to brush off the shit talking and continue the collaboration, but you folks are doing a damn fine job of that. 


Everybody gets a star!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So does it take a lot longer to heat it up?


Lets assume we're talking about a normal butane torch to get the nail hot........ A dual jet Xicor or something....  The borosilicate nails take aroud 15-20 seconds to get hot. The quartz ones wouldnt get hot enough, you'd need one of those black n decker or vector butane torches. And then it'd take 30-60 seconds or so to get hot. The titanium nails get hot with a Xicor dual jet lighter in about 30 seconds, just enough for your thumb to start to get really hot and then you can pull it out... Soon as it starts to turn red its ready to go.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

What do you guys think are the best torches, for daily dabs?

As far as reliability, ease of use, and speed it can heat up some titanium?


I'm tempted to get a giant propane torch, tempted....but I'd rather get a small butane torch I can refill with all the vector laying around...


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn I just took a giant dab and I am sooooooooo fuckin happy you guys taught me about oil. wow. okeif ordered.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> What do you guys think are the best torches, for daily dabs?
> 
> As far as reliability, ease of use, and speed it can heat up some titanium?
> 
> ...


haha! i used to have a 20lb propane tank with a torch attachment in my room Just for hotknifing... ah the days of being young and Extremely stupid!


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> haha! i used to have a 20lb propane tank with a torch attachment in my room Just for hotknifing... ah the days of being young and Extremely stupid!


yo great idea!!!! cheers!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> yo great idea!!!! cheers!!


lol i find that the little 1lb propane tanks are ideal, i keep one beside my pc at all times! Butane torches are great for portability..... but when it comes time to gettting high at home, who wants to wait 30-60sec for a single toke?
propane ftw


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> Damn I just took a giant dab and I am sooooooooo fuckin happy you guys taught me about oil. wow. okeif ordered.


I hope you noticed my post, about the extra things you should get with your okief order 




jdro said:


> Ok interesting... So just blast it in the pyrex and let it sit.... How do you determine its dry enough and ready to be scraped?


You will know when it's dry, when there is no liquidity to it... and more of a RESIN ...


ALSO, you can greatly speed the evap process by doing this:

Find your pyrex tray you will spray into.....
Find another container (pyrex is easy) that you can fit your FIRST dish into...... comfortably... so a dish, sitting in a dish...


Then after you run your tane into your 1st pyrex dish, fill the second dish half way with HOT HOT tap water (turn it on hot, let it run for a minute til it doesn't get any hotter).... then float your 1st dish, in the second dish.....


The warmth from the water, will help take the COLD out of your butane that your oil is suspended in... it will make the butane in your dish boil/evap more rapidly...

Personally, I find, the FASTER I can get the butane OUT of my oil, the better consistensy I get.... If I have the oil suspended in the butane for like 20-30 minutes total (repacking tubes) I find my oil gets very runny, even after purging. If I hustle real quick, have 2 tubes already packed, and I spray and evaporate the majority of the butane within like 10 minutes .... I get super duper stable, SAP... like warm CANDY


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 9, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> he's actually a jerk to a lot of people, and his sister blew his rigs for years. so they kinda are for girls.


now thats not a surprise. but seriously, its well known that curves are for girls. Has nothing to do with lung power and everything to do with globbing. I didn't make that up, just passing it along. ask the guys at hitman, you only see them with nails.


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah verde I got extra screens, and yeah thats the method I used, then after it was solid I brought it inside and was working it back and forth with a nail in and out of the over at 150 and sitting on some boiling water as I worked it til i couldnt anymore. But this time I was to try Fdd's method of not doing that and just letting it sit for a week. As soon as I get the Okeif I am going to do 2 dishes, one for that day/weelk and one that will sit for a week.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

jdro said:


> Yeah verde I got extra screens, and yeah thats the method I used, then after it was solid I brought it inside and was working it back and forth with a nail in and out of the over at 150 and sitting on some boiling water as I worked it til i couldnt anymore. But this time I was to try Fdd's method of not doing that and just letting it sit for a week. As soon as I get the Okeif I am going to do 2 dishes, one for that day/weelk and one that will sit for a week.



Your a few steps ahead of my own plan then! 

I feel like I need to get this bleed valve for my vacuum pump though... I really want to make some budder, and some fadedtek dried BHO ..... Then compare those 2 pans to my own straight vacuumtek oil....



I've had my vac purged oil, sitting out at room temperature, in a place that it gets fresh air, but dust won't collect on the oil ! I'm going to let it dry for a week or two anyway, and see how it looks.  Just trying everything!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 9, 2011)

What I like about titanium nails vs curves is that a curve is expensive as a titanium nail is for the wrap. The wrap is pretty inconvenient to unwrap and put on another curve. The titanium nail, however, can be used in any oil dome I like and I can have some selection of design and color choices to change a lot less expensive than a new curve each time. The titanium nails have a large enough pad on it where you could do a 1g dab pretty easy, I dont know the capacity of a curves pad, but at that point, 1g is way more than I'd ever do myself I think mine are about 1/4g to 1/2g each.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 9, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> now thats not a surprise. but seriously, its well known that curves are for girls. Has nothing to do with lung power and everything to do with globbing. I didn't make that up, just passing it along. ask the guys at hitman, you only see them with nails.


That's because they make the titanium nails, so why wouldnt they use them.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd get a vapor curve, just because I think its cool that you vape the oil, and it falls upwards into a faucet...

Its like a reverse sink.... Pretty neat.... I think.... Even if you guys think 'it's for girls' I'd still get one  I don't understand why it'd be a girl thing though!


----------



## jdro (Oct 9, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'd get a vapor curve, just because I think its cool that you vape the oil, and it falls upwards into a faucet...
> 
> Its like a reverse sink.... Pretty neat.... I think.... Even if you guys think 'it's for girls' I'd still get one  I don't understand why it'd be a girl thing though!


Yeah you know.. this is the first im ever hearing its for girls.. i was at the head shop and saw one and was like woah thats cool ill take it, ive been enjoying it tho so even if it is for girls, im still gonna smoke mine


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 9, 2011)

rofl yeah I feel you man 100%


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 10, 2011)

not a good idea to heat ti with propane, makes it oxi. faster.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 10, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> now thats not a surprise. but seriously, its well known that curves are for girls. Has nothing to do with lung power and everything to do with globbing. I didn't make that up, just passing it along. ask the guys at hitman, you only see them with nails.


i was dabbin with the guys from hit man crew and steve bates at hemp fest this year!...guess what we were dabb off of? mmmmmhmmmm hitman turbine with a curve!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 11, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> You should own one of these if u vape errls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how do you make budder ?


----------



## jdro (Oct 11, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> how do you make budder ?


http://youtu.be/vdhKzQZBuUw


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 11, 2011)

jdro said:


> http://youtu.be/vdhKzQZBuUw


 thanks.......


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

this is after drying out some elec. vac purged oil out for like a week at room temp under a cover (to keep off dust). 

I filled up a dish, and this is what I had left on this parchment in the fridge \/..
I've since popped the bubbles.... 





Stuff is super duper stable.






















All for me.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> this is after drying out some elec. vac purged oil out for like a week at room temp under a cover (to keep off dust).
> 
> I filled up a dish, and this is what I had left on this parchment in the fridge \/..
> I've since popped the bubbles....
> ...


Can I pretty please have some?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 14, 2011)

Nom nom nom nom...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll give you all....the information required to make it 


Does that work?


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 14, 2011)

Hahahah... you so funnnnnny!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'll give you all....the information required to make it
> 
> 
> Does that work?


But you promised me.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> But you promised me.



I have to get this damn bleeder valve crap figured out before I can get excited to pack up the tubes again. 


I have some primo tangerine dream... 10+ weeks cured... just chillin.... waitin for my pump to work like everyone else's pumps so I can give it the purge it deserves


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1DXCR_enUS423&gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=bleed+valve+buy#rlz=1C1DXCR_enUS423&gcx=w&q=bleed+valve+buy&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbo=u&tbm=shop&source=og&sa=N&tab=wf&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=ad0874a2728f75&biw=1366&bih=707

How bout now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

I need one of these 


cannabineer said:


> Sr. Verde, might I recommend ...
> placing a* bleed valve (needle style)* in your vac line? When you're done pulling a vacuum, crack the needle valve while the pump is still running. Then, when you turn the pump off, you'll be relieving the vacuum on the intake side, removing the motive force for an oil backup. cn


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Jesus Christ you're picky. 

http://www.amazon.com/Vortech-7P625-080-NEEDLE-BLEED-VALVE/dp/B00585SUY0


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Jesus Christ you're picky.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vortech-7P625-080-NEEDLE-BLEED-VALVE/dp/B00585SUY0


I can't tell that it's 1/4" though 

Buy it for me?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I can't tell that it's 1/4" though
> 
> Buy it for me?


LOL You find the right one and supply me with a cut of the product, and I sure will. x)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

_cut of the product?_ _eh??_


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> _cut of the product?_ _eh??_


I'm a fiend for hash and I haven't had any in a while.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

Go blast some into a dish .


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 14, 2011)

COKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ca- Cola!


----------



## jdro (Oct 14, 2011)

nom nom nom


----------



## SocataSmoker (Oct 14, 2011)

Nom nom!!!!


----------



## jdro (Oct 14, 2011)

I harvested some ladies last night so I got a bunch of trim drying, as soon as my Okeif gets here its on!! Its funny, now that I know about oil my trim piles ends up being more than my nicely manicured bud pile haha whoops. More oil for me


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Guys

So i made my own extractor from a pvc tube (it's not PVC but PP). Put coffee filter on one end and a lid and hole in other end. Stuffed the tube with great trim and ran 3 bottles of gas through. After that i got only about 1/10 of a gram of budder. Looked at the trim after it dried and it is still pretty well covered in trichomes.
Any idea what i do wrong since i don't get the trichomes to dissolve and run through into my candy bowl?


----------



## jdro (Oct 14, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So i made my own extractor from a pvc tube (it's not PVC but PP). Put coffee filter on one end and a lid and hole in other end. Stuffed the tube with great trim and ran 3 bottles of gas through. After that i got only about 1/10 of a gram of budder. Looked at the trim after it dried and it is still pretty well covered in trichomes.
> Any idea what i do wrong since i don't get the trichomes to dissolve and run through into my candy bowl?


Were you losing any pressure out of the top of your extractor? Was there any butane escaping out of anywhere except what was going into your dish? How much trim actually went into the tube? You should only need 1 can of tane per OZ of plant material.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

jdro said:


> Were you losing any pressure out of the top of your extractor? Was there any butane escaping out of anywhere except what was going into your dish? How much trim actually went into the tube? You should only need 1 can of tane per OZ of plant material.


With only coffee filters in one end how can pressure build up? - but tane went all way through. About 15-20 gr. But no butane escaped anywhere else but through the bottom filter

And trim was only cut to get into the tube. Size of tube about 1.5-2 inch x 1 foot or so.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

Thinking about grinding up the bud a bit more next time? - just when i did this with my durban it became very colored oily instead of the white/yellow budder stuff i get from Jack Herer


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Look at the trim with a mic. The stalks are there but the trichome heads are empty. 

Your tube is the wrong size, once you go bigger than 1" diameter it becomes inefficient. Leaving dry spots inside.

You also may have packed it wrong. Don't pack it super hard. I would use a glass or steel tube only.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2011)

you have to have it packed just right.

too packed and the butane won't pass thru. not packed enough and it doesn't pass thru slow enough.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you have to have it packed just right.
> 
> too packed and the butane won't pass thru. not packed enough and it doesn't pass thru slow enough.


Packing is probably my worst sinner here. I will try to pack it more. These times i did not pack at all - just let it fell into the pipe and shake a little to make it fit.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Packing is probably my worst sinner here. I will try to pack it more. These times i did not pack at all - just let it fell into the pipe and shake a little to make it fit.



i crush my trim. then i dump it in the tube a little at a time while i gently tap the bottom of the tube on the floor. very gently though. it's easy to over pack it when your trim is crushed.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i crush my trim. then i dump it in the tube a little at a time while i gently tap the bottom of the tube on the floor. very gently though. it's easy to over pack it when your trim is crushed.


 Oh! - that fine? Is there any connection to how fine the trim is and how oily the BHO will be (i love to make it into that white yellow budder i know the "not crushed" jack herer gives.) Will that budder become just as nice if i crush the bud a lot?


----------



## jdro (Oct 14, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Oh! - that fine? Is there any connection to how fine the trim is and how oily the BHO will be (i love to make it into that white yellow budder i know the "not crushed" jack herer gives.) Will that budder become just as nice if i crush the bud a lot?


I think consistency/color comes from the strain. Some strains dont "budder up".


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

jdro said:


> I think consistency/color comes from the strain. Some strains dont "budder up".


Ah okay - thought grinding it up might expose more other stuff/oils to the butane or something.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

jdro said:


> I think consistency/color comes from the strain. Some strains dont "budder up".



I Also believe this to be true. Each strain, and grow conditions produce different trichomes. Some people can attest that there is a difference in trichome appearance/consistency from indoor & outdoor grown.

It's all about the trichs 



jdro said:


> I harvested some ladies last night so I got a bunch of trim drying, as soon as my Okeif gets here its on!! Its funny, now that I know about oil my trim piles ends up being more than my nicely manicured bud pile haha whoops. More oil for me


 I know what you mean...

"Eh this is kindy tiny.... It would make good oil though.... In the trim pile you go!! 

Then you have a plate of nice nuggets that made the cut, and 3 plates of trim / popcorn / decent tiny buds 



Brimi said:


> Ah okay - thought grinding it up might expose more other stuff/oils to the butane or something.


 It will expose more surface area, which is great. But be careful with your grinding..... Too much can be bad... If you pulverize your material into a powder, and then pack a tube with powder, and try to spray butane into it.... you will not get very far. Imagine dust getting wet, and turning into MUD. Same thing will happen with the herb.

You want it chunky, so that the butane can pass through/around the material and wipe up any trichomes that are exposed..

Think, the same size consistency you would have your herb for a blunt, or a joint. You want your nugget broken up, but you don't want it too fine - you want air to pass freely through your blunt/joint so you can get a good smoke. Just the same with BHO - you want the butane to pass freely so you can take all the essential oils from the cannabis


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 14, 2011)

Indoor vs Outdoor Jack Herer ice wax (73). The indoor is cleaner, the outdoor smells and tastes better.
Indoor:






Outdoor:


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant addition to the conversation. +rep (edit: gotta spread more around)
Very good contrast.


I never know 100% where my herb is coming from, most of the time.. So I cant say with 100% certainty, but I also find my 'outdoor' strains to produce a darker oil, than my 'indoor strains'.... Indica / Sativa also comes into play for the color, I find.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn i've been slackin hard. Spending time with the girl and working has me tapped for time haha. Gonna blaze thru the 20 pages ive missed here and ill throw up a video tonight or tomorrow.

Again, Great thread verde.


----------



## jdro (Oct 14, 2011)

PussymOneyWeed said:


> Damn i've been slackin hard. Spending time with the girl and working has me tapped for time haha. Gonna blaze thru the 20 pages ive missed here and ill throw up a video tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> Again, Great thread verde.


You gotta turn your posts per page up in your settings, makes going through alot easier. I only see 8 pages in this thread.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 14, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Brilliant addition to the conversation. +rep (edit: gotta spread more around)
> Very good contrast.
> 
> 
> I never know 100% where my herb is coming from, most of the time.. So I cant say with 100% certainty, but I also find my 'outdoor' strains to produce a darker oil, than my 'indoor strains'.... Indica / Sativa also comes into play for the color, I find.


Don't know, but my outdoor strain Durban grown indoor gives an amber colored oil that is very fat and oily in the smoke.

Jack Herer so far mostly white/yellow, but not untill buddering up which it does very fast.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2011)

I fucking HATE having 48 plants hanging in a closet drying, but no oil to smoke.  Quadruple reclaim drip hits anyone? *cough* *hack* *wheeeeeeeeeeeeze*


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 14, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I fucking HATE having 48 plants hanging in a closet drying, but no oil to smoke.  Quadruple reclaim drip hits anyone? *cough* *hack* *wheeeeeeeeeeeeze*


blast a plant! what are you waiting for? you can blast fresh frozen.

im thinking its time to get an extract subforum... then make this and my how-to H2O thread into stickies. just putting it out there. this thread rules. there's a lot of extract heads out there with no homebase.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 14, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> blast a plant! what are you waiting for? you can blast fresh frozen.
> 
> im thinking its time to get an extract subforum... then make this and my how-to H2O thread into stickies. just putting it out there. this thread rules. there's a lot of extract heads out there with no homebase.


I agree


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Oct 14, 2011)

Threw a quick video together so a friend could put it on his youtube channel. Had to go sparingly on the erll though, Was almost out at the time of the video and needed to make sure everybody got some. Gave an asian girls her first dab and almost killed her hahah. Put nonetheless, commence vid.

[video=youtube;1ME-T_uBQ_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ME-T_uBQ_Q[/video]


----------



## Josh3235 (Oct 15, 2011)

Triple X OG oxygen wax I got from the dispensary today.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

Josh3235 said:


> Triple X OG oxygen wax I got from the dispensary today.
> 
> View attachment 1837467


How you liking the oxygen extract?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 15, 2011)

theyre using oxygen to extract now?? :O


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

How does that work?

I've heard of supercritical co2 extractions. But not oxygen.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 15, 2011)

That's what I was saying


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> How does that work?
> 
> I've heard of supercritical co2 extractions. But not oxygen.


Similar method. With the right temps and pressure gases can be made into fogs or liquid, or even supercritical. No one is actually doing supercritical, they just call it that because they are uneducated. 

Check out this link and you will see why. To get CO2 supercritical requires extreme inputs. 73 atm and higher temps require serious gear. To get liquid CO2, lower temps and pressures are required, making it realistic. 73 atm is equal to 77 tons per square foot.http://www.appliedseparations.com/supercritical/Supercritical_CO2.asp






I've tried Nitrogen gas N2(g) extract as well. It almost made my lungs die.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 15, 2011)

several of my buddies have liquid oxygen tanks in their garages. glass blowers and all.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Similar method. With the right temps and pressure gases can be made into fogs or liquid, or even supercritical. No one is actually doing supercritical, they just call it that because they are uneducated.
> 
> Check out this link and you will see why. To get CO2 supercritical requires extreme inputs. 73 atm and higher temps require serious gear. To get liquid CO2, lower temps and pressures are required, making it realistic. http://www.appliedseparations.com/supercritical/Supercritical_CO2.asp


lol Ya. Nobody said they were doing supercritical. He just said he's heard of supercritical CO2. Which is what places like Coca-Cola do to remove certain alkaloid for proper material use. People do it to remove the Ricin in castor beans to make castor oil for sale.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 15, 2011)

Love this thread.....


@ FDD/anyone else.. have you tried CO2 oil?

I haven't had the opportunity. Hows the difference to BHO? (smell/taste/consistency)


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Love this thread.....
> 
> 
> @ FDD/anyone else.. have you tried CO2 oil?
> ...


The CO2 I've tried was potent and tasteless. The high was boring and shallow, but very strong. CO2 is not a good solvent for terpenes. The O2 and N2 I've tried were horrible, but I assume they were new to this method and need some time to perfect it. Now here is something interesting that we do. I dip CO2 extract in cannabis essential oil extract (made via fractionated distillation). The terps in the essential oil make the CO2 extract better, giving flavor to the smoke, and depth to the high. Smoking essential oil extracts is not suggested for health reasons, but hey... ya know...

Honestly, butane is the #1 solvent for both cannabinoids and terpenoids. Can't beat it with other solvents... unless you are worried about blowing up in which case other methods are preferred.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 15, 2011)

as somebody who just recently learned what fractionated distillation is, i'd really really like to hear more about this cannabis essential oil extract, please please please with a cherry. (^3^)


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> as somebody who just recently learned what fractionated distillation is, i'd really really like to hear more about this cannabis essential oil extract, please please please with a cherry. (^3^)


I have not made it. But I do have some "Three Kings" essential oil in the fridge right now. From what I can tell they are after the terpenes. I don't have any details on what they are doing, but all fractionated distillations are the same. I think they are getting this extract from the fan leaves and stems because you don't need buds to get the terps. Come on over and try a dab with me!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 15, 2011)

rize... can i drop some of your bubble on my titanium?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> rize... can i drop some of your bubble on my titanium?


yes, yes you can. dabs all around, except crypt lol


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I have not made it. But I do have some "Three Kings" essential oil in the fridge right now. From what I can tell they are after the terpenes. I don't have any details on what they are doing, but all fractionated distillations are the same. I think they are getting this extract from the fan leaves and stems because you don't need buds to get the terps. Come on over and try a dab with me!


that's very exciting! i'm very interested in terpene interactions.


----------



## jdro (Oct 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> blast a plant! what are you waiting for? you can blast fresh frozen.
> 
> im thinking its time to get an extract subforum... then make this and my how-to H2O thread into stickies. just putting it out there. this thread rules. there's a lot of extract heads out there with no homebase.


So you can take fresh picked buds and trim and use them right away for BHO??


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> that's very exciting! i'm very interested in terpene interactions.


Check out this paper by my good friend Jim on CBD/terpene interaction.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/48353224/CBD-or-&#946;-caryophylline-who-does-the-real-work


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

So you can extract just terpenes from leaves and stems? And they come out as an oil? 

if you could mix terpenes with different strains it would make the high different wouldn't it?


----------



## Josh3235 (Oct 15, 2011)

They have Co2 wax all the time too. But this oxygen wax I have right now gets me sooooooo high. This shit is crazy strong.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

What is oxygen wax? cn


----------



## Josh3235 (Oct 15, 2011)

They use oxygen to extract the THC.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Temperatures? Pressures?? I'm fascinated. Link? cn


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Check out this paper by my good friend Jim on CBD/terpene interaction.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/48353224/CBD-or-&#946;-caryophylline-who-does-the-real-work


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Matt Rize again.*


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So you can extract just terpenes from leaves and stems? And they come out as an oil?
> 
> if you could mix terpenes with different strains it would make the high different wouldn't it?


get out of my head again please kthanks.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So you can extract just terpenes from leaves and stems? And they come out as an oil?
> 
> if you could mix terpenes with different strains it would make the high different wouldn't it?


yup, its more like a liquid than an oil. its clear. ill take a pic and post up.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 15, 2011)

does it smell pretty?

omg. iwantiwantiwant.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> does it smell pretty?
> 
> omg. iwantiwantiwant.


its smells herbaceous, meaning green. not like hash smell. more like if you rub your plants' stalks, that smell.


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Oct 15, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Hash is a drug! Stick to herb...


Hey everybody me3 is back LOL... hash is a drug... haha no shit sherlock...why do you think I smoke it?!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys - anybody know the health risks of smoking BHO in a bong from a bed of pure ash. It's a very clean smoke i feel, but anybody know if it's as bad as for instance smoking bud joints?
This is by far the healthiest feeling smoke i've tried.. other than the vaporizer.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

combustion is combustion....


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> combustion is combustion....


Don't think so.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 15, 2011)

like this?-


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

Since you mention it i would like to take in the budder without combustion. I have a Volcano - anybody tried an effective delivery method there? - if the ash bed in the bong is not the best i was thinking about one of those light bulb vaporizers. Some Volcano trick would be cool. I will test some budder on top of some bud right now ;O)


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

That looks very dark. What did you make that from and how?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Don't think so.


 Really now?

Please explain to me how burning an oil is different than burning a plant, both will produce carbon monoxide and other such harmful carcinogens as a DIRECT result of having a flame applied to to produce COMBUSTION..... i await your brilliant reply to this, because science isnt on your side.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> Really now?
> 
> Please explain to me how burning an oil is different than burning a plant, both will produce carbon monoxide and other such harmful carcinogens as a DIRECT result of having a flame applied to to produce COMBUSTION..... i await your brilliant reply to this, because science isnt on your side.


The trick is to manage heat input so that the oil doesn't actually catch fire. Burning oil has a mothbally taste, and of course seeing that smoky flame in your bowl means low smoking efficiency. I use a double screen method with a torch-style lighter to keep the flame off my oil ... effectively pure sweet vape hits. cn


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The trick is to manage heat input so that the oil doesn't actually catch fire. Burning oil has a mothbally taste, and of course seeing that smoky flame in your bowl means low smoking efficiency. I use a double screen method to keep the flame off my oil ... effectively pure sweet vape hits. cn



placing oil on a bed of ash and then burning it with a lighter is not that method. it is very much combustion lol

oh and if your oil tastes like mothballs when it gets smoked... there's something wrong with the material your using... it should be delicious regardless of delivery method!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> placing oil on a bed of ash and then burning it with a lighter is not that method. it is very much combustion lol
> 
> oh and if your oil tastes like mothballs when it gets smoked... there's something wrong with the material your using... it should be delicious regardless of delivery method!


The only time I got the mothball taste is when I accidentally set fire to (combusted) some oil. I'd see the flame and think, oh crap! Lost some potency and added crap to my lungs. 
This doesn't happen often to me, thank goodness. Usually it's a quick flameless distillation from the double screen. 
Since Brimi is reporting clean vape-like flavor, he is doing something right imo. cn


----------



## Murfy (Oct 15, 2011)

iso-

and a shelf. 10 second wash.

did it work?


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

just ordered a 12 pack of vector butane


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 15, 2011)

Lots of good info in this thread......... 5 S*T*A*R*S rated......


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> Really now?
> 
> Please explain to me how burning an oil is different than burning a plant, both will produce carbon monoxide and other such harmful carcinogens as a DIRECT result of having a flame applied to to produce COMBUSTION..... i await your brilliant reply to this, because science isnt on your side.


Don't know - that's why i said "don't think so". I don't think it's as simple as you explain. When taking a bong head with bud you combust a lot more plant material that burns away.
But when i take my budder on a bed of ash in the bong the budder almost melts away first and then yes - combusts and surely produces some carbon monoxide along with a lot of other nasty stuff. But when smoking budder i don't have smoke sitting in my whole room. It is as if the budder gives a lighter more airy vapish smoke that dissolves into the air easier. I think that i actually vaporize a great deal of my budder when i smoke it like this and that my lungs receive a much less harsh treatment. After smoking budder like this for some days i actually breathe easier than when i smoke joints.. so combustion is not combustion if you mix in the fact that you vaporize a lot ? 
Sorry if i'm not brilliant enough to be able to understand the chemistry about this ;O)


----------



## jdro (Oct 15, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> just ordered a 12 pack of vector butane


where from? how much?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Brimi, try a (convex) top screen. I think you'll like the results ... cn


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Brimi, try a (convex) top screen. I think you'll like the results ... cn


Thanks - i'll try that. So that is a screen to put on top of the oil/budder to protect it from the flame?
Another question - yes i read your're right. I hold the flame as far away as i can. But when the budder is melted into the ashes i do use to have the edges slightly burning into the middle untill it's burned away. This is combustion i'm sure, but even so i get a much lighter bong head anyway because most of it vaporized away before melting. Do you guys not get fire at all?


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

jdro said:


> where from? how much?


 amazon 62 bucks shipping tax 74$.it was like 6 bucks and some change per can.Somebody told me they have vector at spots chalet for 3 to 4 bucks a can,but mine didnt have them.he also said they do not have them online at sports chalet.they have colibri butane for cheaper but the cans are smaller.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 15, 2011)

what-

my oils so bad i can't even get ragged on?


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

Murfy said:


> what-
> 
> my oils so bad i can't even get ragged on?


What material did you use?


----------



## Murfy (Oct 15, 2011)

marijuana-


----------



## Brimi (Oct 15, 2011)

Murfy said:


> marijuana-


 ok - then it wasn't good marijuana ;O)


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 15, 2011)

Didnt realize you didnt have to wait for them to dry. 

8g total yield, vac purged with my buddys pump and the gtt mirage. Pics of it in the mornin.  No bubbles, fdd! =P


----------



## Murfy (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah-

my shits not that good.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> Really now?
> 
> Please explain to me how burning an oil is different than burning a plant, both will produce carbon monoxide and other such harmful carcinogens as a DIRECT result of having a flame applied to to produce COMBUSTION..... i await your brilliant reply to this, because science isnt on your side.


Well you want to call the science card so here I am. For starts we can look at the burnt resin in extracts vs flowers. Good extracts leave gold resin in the bong water, flowers leave black and white ash. Lets think about what that difference is, from a scientific view. The hash is closer to vaporizing than combusting, there is no flame with my Ti nail or pad. When I smoke flowers there is ash, lots of it. Extracts leave very little ash. Do you see what I'm getting at? Removing the green from the equation changes how the matter burns, scientifically. Yes you are still consuming vaporized waxes and oils with extracts, but you are not consuming burnt green matter.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

Matt, in the example given I think Oakley was specifically referring to Brimi's bong/ash suituation ... cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 15, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Matt, in the example given I think Oakley was specifically referring to Brimi's bong/ash suituation ... cn


 doh! (8(l)k


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> doh! (8(l)k


 i wasnt here trying to rip on anyone or discuss the finer points of amounts/quantity of carcinogenic content within the smoke, was just merely stating that combustion is quite simply combustion, regardless of what may be burning, there are still byproducts of combustion produced, quantity of said byproducts.. i wasnt really going to try and debate as its well, kind of impossible with out laboratory tests... just trying to clarify for those who were curious! almost all delivery methods for oil/bho really do fall under the category of vaporization for the fact that we arent really burning our oils, but boiling them until vapors produced! so brimis bong & ash situation, would start out as a crude vaporization technique, followed by combustion of the remaining hardened resins.

ive been smoking and cooking concentrates for close to 15 yrs now so most of my knowledge is based on first hand experience... happy to debate whatever with whomever!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 15, 2011)

no worries here, Oakley. cn


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

hehe none here either man, i tend to not take things personally on the internet, but since theres so many that have taken to this thread and are even taking to making oil because of this thread, i think everyone deserves the best of information available!


----------



## Budstream (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool thread, I'm off for a bit of terpene research now!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Way to rip off the ccc420 with 'concentrate corner '


Buddy I don't even know what ccc420 is  
Welcome to rollitup though 



SweetIslandSkunk said:


> Hash is a drug! Stick to herb...


What do you think makes your plant matter sticky? 

I'm not even going to dignify such an uneducated post with further retort.




Brimi said:


> Since you mention it i would like to take in the budder without combustion. I have a Volcano - anybody tried an effective delivery method there? - if the ash bed in the bong is not the best i was thinking about one of those light bulb vaporizers. Some Volcano trick would be cool. I will test some budder on top of some bud right now ;O)



Vape your oil off a pad, or a nail... I find that's best..... It's like taking shots - quick, clean, straight to the head, and effective at getting you messed up quick .

You can get metal mesh screens for the volcano, and drip oil onto the screen, then run the air through the screen/mesh to vaporize the oil..... I find it's not nearly as effective, or as efficient as vaping off any type of nail (glass or titanium)



[youtube]Z7NhlOu-Wzo[/youtube]


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 16, 2011)

Stoners have the potential to be the most ignorant of man.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

this video deserves it's own post

[youtube]h8rYX1H4kIw[/youtube]


----------



## Brimi (Oct 16, 2011)

I will get a nail. I have one of those ROOR bongs with an extra steap downstem. Anybody can tell me where to get a nice nail and dome for one like that?

And - i tried a couple of daps on some ground up bud into the Volcano - definitely sends THC through to me. Takes some more hits to get it all. Taste is compromized - but cannabinoids get where i like to have them.


----------



## jdro (Oct 16, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I will get a nail. I have one of those ROOR bongs with an extra steap downstem. Anybody can tell me where to get a nice nail and dome for one like that?
> 
> And - i tried a couple of daps on some ground up bud into the Volcano - definitely sends THC through to me. Takes some more hits to get it all. Taste is compromized - but cannabinoids get where i like to have them.


Aqualab has it all.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 16, 2011)

jdro said:


> Aqualab has it all.


Thanks - yes they do have a lot. Nice webshop.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Aqua lab tech is the shit. I got the green godess mini vapor bubbler, its like 117$.

Just open the green godess tab on the store menu.

Or if u have a nice bong, fdd, or research kitty can hook you up with an adapter for a 14 or 18 mm nail depending on your stem.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2011)

dabbin on some banana kush.. normally i hate banana anything but this stuff is dank!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I will get a nail. I have one of those ROOR bongs with an extra steap downstem. Anybody can tell me where to get a nice nail and dome for one like that?
> 
> And - i tried a couple of daps on some ground up bud into the Volcano - definitely sends THC through to me. Takes some more hits to get it all. Taste is compromized - but cannabinoids get where i like to have them.


There are many artists here that will hook you up with a dome setup/nail for pretty cheap...

or if you want to go the easy/more expensive way order from www.aqualabtechnologies.com


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2011)

i had some banana kush a long while back

good stuff... skunky..

im lining up some k though right now 

dabs later... i need something stronger..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 16, 2011)

Banana Kush 7 in 1.4 out 20%


----------



## Joedank (Oct 16, 2011)

little bluberry qwiso
and sour d butane purged 4 times and left out till "crumbly"
oopps a pic of regular bubble hash too[video=youtube;c-rkRIvth_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-rkRIvth_A[/video]
this song is sooooo funny


----------



## husalife (Oct 17, 2011)

? for you concentrate people!!

How well does smoking hash on an Oil dome work out.

I make oil from time to time, but usually keep a bit of hash around all the time

and was just wondering how well it smokes off a nail???


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 17, 2011)

husalife said:


> ? for you concentrate people!!
> 
> How well does smoking hash on an Oil dome work out.
> 
> ...


itll produce some smoke... but in all its just a waste and is not going to work like you imagine


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 17, 2011)

husalife said:


> ? for you concentrate people!!
> 
> How well does smoking hash on an Oil dome work out.
> 
> ...



wayyyyyyyyyy wayyyyyyy wayyyy better than putting it on greens and smoking the flower 

Seriously.... Its like you can hike in flip flops..... but when you get the proper hiking SHOE the experience changes entirely. More comfortable, smoother, and more rewarding.


I'd say the vapor is a _lot_ thicker off a nail. Oil just turns into opaque white clouds when it touches that nail. Then you can suck it up in one bong rip 





cannabineer said:


> Matt, in the example given I think Oakley was specifically referring to Brimi's bong/ash suituation ... cn


Yes, but matts info is great regardless!

Everyone should be vaping their oils! It tastes better, it gets you higher, and it's cooler to watch


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 17, 2011)

When you say nail, does that man a glass wand as well?


----------



## husalife (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, Cool Im still in on the Dome for sure, guess ill look into a health stone slider or bowl.

Anybody on here happen to blow those? Would rather help out an artist on here than on some whole sale web site.

I know the bowl would have to be sized right and all but I'm sure that's cake for a few of you glass workers.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 17, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> There are many artists here that will hook you up with a dome setup/nail for pretty cheap...
> 
> or if you want to go the easy/more expensive way order from www.aqualabtechnologies.com


Yesss - i think i'll give aqualabs a try - i just like to buy it from a shop more. Thanks.

Soon i'm going to make budder from my outdoor bud. Trichomes are very tiny but milky but frost and moist is very near so down my 6 babies go.
Bud is so loose that i'm going to make it all into budder. You guys think it will still be great quality? - i'll give it a go anyway. Like it better than making edibles (even though edibles can be fun too - just have a hard time finding my best dosages ;O)


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2011)

i like to put a whole ,mess of oil on top half a bowl of dank and puff away on that bowl for what seems like forever


----------



## husalife (Oct 17, 2011)

HA HA HA HA 

*Seriously.... Its like you can hike in flip flops..... but when you get the proper hiking SHOE the experience changes entirely. More comfortable, smoother, and more rewarding.*


----------



## husalife (Oct 17, 2011)

I am tired of smoking my oil and hash off of flower or ash...

time for a better simpler way lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 17, 2011)

husalife said:


> I am tired of smoking my oil and hash off of flower or ash...
> 
> time for a better simpler way lol


lol, simplist way, get a kitchen knife, a pin and a propane torch =) 

mmm hotknifes


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 17, 2011)

husalife said:


> HA HA HA HA
> 
> *Seriously.... Its like you can hike in flip flops..... but when you get the proper hiking SHOE the experience changes entirely. More comfortable, smoother, and more rewarding.*



It's a good analogy if your into hiking!

get your dab on!







[youtube]7G4uobF_jlo[/youtube]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 17, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> When you say nail, does that man a glass wand as well?


When I say nail I mean in a dome for hash oil...

A glass wand heated with a torch will also help you get MORE out of your bubble hash..

I have one of these laying around somewhere
http://herbiron.com/AM.php?/users/awp.php?ln=110168&p=intro

They work great, just like hot wands... But probably a little safer, and doesn't require a torch... Heating element is ceramic so hash doesn't stick on there. Heats up in 7 seconds cool to the touch in like a minute and a half... wont burn you after like 15-20 seconds without touching the button


But obviously hot wants are really easy, and far cheaper. Just giving you options 

Fun fact Herb Iron was made by a guy on rollitup... 'hi-riu' without quotes for $5 off



husalife said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Cool Im still in on the Dome for sure, guess ill look into a health stone slider or bowl.
> 
> Anybody on here happen to blow those? Would rather help out an artist on here than on some whole sale web site.
> 
> I know the bowl would have to be sized right and all but I'm sure that's cake for a few of you glass workers.


I've never seen anyone here working glass for health stone glass... just fyi


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 17, 2011)

ISO after scrape:


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 17, 2011)

Where do i find the tube that i put the marijuana in? i have the coffee filters and the butane but cant find the tube.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 17, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Where do i find the tube that i put the marijuana in? i have the coffee filters and the butane but cant find the tube.


look up okeif butane extractor on google
or goto ebay and type in butane extractor/extraction.... theres Lots to be found!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 17, 2011)

Budologist420 said:


> Where do i find the tube that i put the marijuana in? i have the coffee filters and the butane but cant find the tube.


Use a coke bottle


----------



## jdro (Oct 17, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Use a coke bottle


no, dont use a coke bottle. Goto bed bath and beyond and get the stainless steel turkey baster. 7 bucks. Use large tip from butane good to go...


----------



## Brimi (Oct 17, 2011)

jdro said:


> no, dont use a coke bottle. Goto bed bath and beyond and get the stainless steel turkey baster. 7 bucks. Use large tip from butane good to go...


I know that a lot of people have paranoia about this but our coke bottles at least are made from PP which does not get dissolved by the gas.


----------



## jdro (Oct 17, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> look up okeif butane extractor on google
> or goto ebay and type in butane extractor/extraction.... theres Lots to be found!


Yes I agree you should just spend the extra money and get the okeif. I started with small turkey baster, went to glass, now to okeif. Just save the money I spent in the longrun and just get the okeif from the start. If you dont feel like waiting, or are even contemplating using a coke bottle just goto bed bath and beyond. The turkey baster works well but does not fit alot of material so you must re pack often in order to get alot of oil.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 17, 2011)

I did it with a coke bottle several times and it works like a charm. No w i have a "pvc"pipe (made from pp) for plumbing with an end cap - coffee filters in the other end.
But coke bottle is simple. You can even make a single hole in the cap - fill in the gas - release preasure and put on another cape to give it a good shake. Then release preassure - maybe top of with some more gass - release preassure - fit in a coffee filter in the cap - put on again and upside down it goes into a pyrex. Simple and sure to get it all out. I asure you the bud won't be sticky after this ;O) (sometimes it is from my big pp pipe - too wide i was told).


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 17, 2011)

Coke bottles are rather large, it'd be tough to get the right pressure in them. Maybe a 1 litre bottle?  I sell tubes too, $25 delivered. They each hold about an ounce of ground up herb, comes with filters and all that jazz too.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 17, 2011)

jdro how are you liking your okeifs? do any runs yet?


----------



## Brimi (Oct 17, 2011)

I nevet understood when people talk abolut the preassure in these tubes. In my experience preassure is not neccessary. If you let floating gas run over the bud trichomes will dissolve with no preassure.
The Coke bottle i use is .5 liter which is our standard size. And since i describe the bud being submerged in fluent gas i assure you preassure i just fine for extracting as many cannabinoids as any bought tube. This being said a nice glass tube doesn't sound bad. Just wanted to emphasis that the free method works just as well.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 17, 2011)

My principal complaint about the coke bottle method is that one can never get all the working fluid out. For a good recovery, you need to repeat the solvent addition/removal step 4x or more. With a tube, you have elution - a directional wash - working for you ... excellent recovery with a minimum of solvent used. Jmo on bho. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 17, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I nevet understood when people talk abolut the preassure in these tubes. In my experience preassure is not neccessary. If you let floating gas run over the bud trichomes will dissolve with no preassure.
> The Coke bottle i use is .5 liter which is our standard size. And since i describe the bud being submerged in fluent gas i assure you preassure i just fine for extracting as many cannabinoids as any bought tube. This being said a nice glass tube doesn't sound bad. Just wanted to emphasis that the free method works just as well.


the gas mixture is a much better solvent as a liquid, which requires pressure and is aided with cold. I suggest freezing the can of gases and the blasting tube. Also putting a small piece or two of dry ice in the tube to keep the gas mixture fluid while in the tube. A piece of dry ice in the catch tray also helps reduce the risk of pan fires. As the dry ice evaps it raises CO2 levels in the pan flash area.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 17, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I nevet understood when people talk abolut the preassure in these tubes. In my experience preassure is not neccessary. If you let floating gas run over the bud trichomes will dissolve with no preassure.
> The Coke bottle i use is .5 liter which is our standard size. And since i describe the bud being submerged in fluent gas i assure you preassure i just fine for extracting as many cannabinoids as any bought tube. This being said a nice glass tube doesn't sound bad. Just wanted to emphasis that the free method works just as well.


In North America we think of them as 2 Litre bottles...... Which would hold probably a pound of ground up herb. Way too big.  The ones your size, are perfect!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2011)

20 oz bottles.


----------



## jdro (Oct 17, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> jdro how are you liking your okeifs? do any runs yet?


Im still waiting man. Fedex says the 20th slow ass shit. Got 6 cans of tane and a box full of trimmings waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-NEW-60G-/320766866531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf31f463

anyone have any opinion on these?
ill take a BHO challenge if someone will take an ISO challenge!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2011)

i love coming in here dabbed out and reading this shit. makes me lol everytime!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 18, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-NEW-60G-/320766866531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf31f463
> 
> anyone have any opinion on these?
> ill take a BHO challenge if someone will take an ISO challenge!



$100 for one?

the tubes on the right of this pic are $90... and you can take them both off the stand (I don't use the stand)


----------



## Phaeton (Oct 18, 2011)

That scrape down the middle? is more than a weeks worth.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 18, 2011)

Phaeton said:


> That scrape down the middle?View attachment 1843418 is more than a weeks worth.


 what was your extraction method?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 18, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Essential-BHO-Butane-Honey-Oil-Extractor-GLASS-NEW-60G-/320766866531?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aaf31f463
> 
> anyone have any opinion on these?
> ill take a BHO challenge if someone will take an ISO challenge!


Its a cute idea, but I'd be afraid of the durability of it and all the little parts connected together................


----------



## Brimi (Oct 18, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> the gas mixture is a much better solvent as a liquid, which requires pressure and is aided with cold. I suggest freezing the can of gases and the blasting tube. Also putting a small piece or two of dry ice in the tube to keep the gas mixture fluid while in the tube. A piece of dry ice in the catch tray also helps reduce the risk of pan fires. As the dry ice evaps it raises CO2 levels in the pan flash area.


Good information. Just want to tell for the newbies that the gas CAN be hold fluently in a coke bottle without preassure. When i change my caps there is no preassure at all (but will be when new cap is on off course. This if off course also seen, when the gas comes out into the pyrex where preassure must be very close to 1 atmosphere ;O)


----------



## Brimi (Oct 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> 20 oz bottles.


Yes - that's what i use (as long as that is only .5 l.) Again - i would like a glass tube - just don't have one right now, but i DO have a coke bottle ;O)


----------



## Brimi (Oct 18, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> My principal complaint about the coke bottle method is that one can never get all the working fluid out. For a good recovery, you need to repeat the solvent addition/removal step 4x or more. With a tube, you have elution - a directional wash - working for you ... excellent recovery with a minimum of solvent used. Jmo on bho. cn


Don't quite agree. If you poke 1 hole in the bottom of the bottle for the gass - then poke 5-6 holes in the cap. Insert coffee filter into the cap and... voila you got a free honey bee extractor that does what you explain. Agree that the shape could have been more slim to make it more effective, but remember this is the free version for when you just don't have the expensive stuff. (i know it's not that expensive, but if you want BHO one evening and don't have the glass tube ... coke bottle is often available.
I just like the other method where the bud gets totally submerged. After gas has been poored out i have tried making second runs and all i got was a little black oily pea - nothing like the white/yellow budder i got first run.


----------



## jdro (Oct 18, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Don't quite agree. If you poke 1 hole in the bottom of the bottle for the gass - then poke 5-6 holes in the cap. Insert coffee filter into the cap and... voila you got a free honey bee extractor that does what you explain. Agree that the shape could have been more slim to make it more effective, but remember this is the free version for when you just don't have the expensive stuff. (i know it's not that expensive, but if you want BHO one evening and don't have the glass tube ... coke bottle is often available.
> I just like the other method where the bud gets totally submerged. After gas has been poored out i have tried making second runs and all i got was a little black oily pea - nothing like the white/yellow budder i got first run.


I understand you wanting to use free available products, but to go with stainless steel for 7$, over a coke bottle for 1$ does not seem too extreme. I would feel much more comfortable using a stainless steel tube.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 18, 2011)

jdro said:


> I understand you wanting to use free available products, but to go with stainless steel for 7$, over a coke bottle for 1$ does not seem too extreme. I would feel much more comfortable using a stainless steel tube.


Indeed - i totally agree - that's why i bought my pp plumbing tube that is very nice for this. But if you're stuck one evening and don't own a steel or glass tube yet .. this is a way to go without. This is what Bear Grylls would have done ;O)


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 18, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Indeed - i totally agree - that's why i bought my pp plumbing tube that is very nice for this. But if you're stuck one evening and don't own a steel or glass tube yet .. this is a way to go without. This is what Bear Grylls would have done ;O)


Tonight, on *Man Vs. Weed* ... lol cn


----------



## jdro (Oct 18, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Tonight, on *Man Vs. Weed* ... lol cn



You know im watching that! lol


----------



## jdro (Oct 18, 2011)

first time i seen this method

http://youtu.be/_04UTw_jAVM


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 18, 2011)

jdro said:


> first time i seen this method
> 
> http://youtu.be/_04UTw_jAVM


[youtube]_04UTw_jAVM[/youtube]

there ya go 


(just add [ youtube ]_04UTw_jAVM[ /youtube ])


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's my yum....... Personal best, I think.....







Reclaim! Hehehe


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 18, 2011)

ahhhh dude clean that thing now!!! lol  nice errl btw!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 18, 2011)

Its only half way full. Will clean it when its full, full.   Dont worry, wont take more than a few days.


----------



## Phaeton (Oct 18, 2011)

Oakley1984:
I use hexane on trimmed bud, very very dry, gotta be careful it falls apart into dust dry. 45 seconds to a minute mashing violently in a pouring cup, then pour through a coffee filter.
That was easy.

The cheapest vacuum pump that would pull enough vacuum fast enough cost $750 on sale over the internet. Cannot get the hexane out without the vacuum.

Heat to slow boil, 175 degrees. When the bubbles almost completely quit showing, 90 minutes with 35 watts for 10 oz in my setup, put the vacuum to the container, it should begin boiling quite rapidly, way faster than the simmering it did earlier. Five minutes vacuum, five minutes rest, five minutes vacuum, etc through four cycles and it does not bubble under vacuum anymore. Clean enough to smoke now.

I don't remember the original numbers, been years, but the vacuum is enough to make straight hexane boil at 120 degrees. Down from 170. The thicker the mix gets the higher the boil point goes, can't get hot enough without vacuum. Well you can, but the THC is smoking by then.


----------



## husalife (Oct 18, 2011)

Phaeton said:


> Oakley1984:
> I use hexane on trimmed bud, very very dry, gotta be careful it falls apart into dust dry. 45 seconds to a minute mashing violently in a pouring cup, then pour through a coffee filter.
> That was easy.
> 
> ...


Dayum seems like alotta shit to make oil or butter


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, there is a LOT of very sketchy ghetto tec bho on this thread. This is what happens when bho extractions explode... and it happens almost every week. A friend of mine was in the hospital for two weeks recently.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 18, 2011)

Matt that is a bueatiful picture of trichomes you have/are is that a cold water filter or somthing 

else



Matt Rize said:


> Wow, there is a LOT of very sketchy ghetto tec bho on this thread. This is what happens when bho extractions explode... and it happens almost every week. A friend of mine was in the hospital for two weeks recently.


happened 2 blocks from were i lived recently and should only be done by people who understand the techniques and the dangers 100% and no short cuts

I have made oil from butane but i do it very carefully and with the utmost respect for 6 yrs, do not mess around with butane

nice thread Verde


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Matt that is a bueatiful picture of trichomes you have/are is that a cold water filter or somthing
> else


Its ice water extract. I actually majored in CHEM and have lots of experience with solvents, but in Cali bho is very illegal to make so I stick to water.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

damn matt rize i have a friend that looks just like that at the moment*  i lent my butane tube to this kid. anyway he's decided he was going to have a go at an alcohol extraction. popped down to maplins and got 2 large bottles and set about making his mash. kid only went an put the trays of alcohol in the oven.






Then decided it wasn't evaporating fast enough so he cracked it on the stove. my pal had to literally drag the other lad out into the street and pull his clothes off co they couldn't pat him out.

The kitchens wrecked, my mate said it was 2 seconds away from him just getting out and ringing the fire brigade. the lads got burns all down his arms his fingers are individually bandaged.

i couldn't believe what i was hearing.
*


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 19, 2011)

oil making just isnt for everyone... patience and common sense aren't exactly exceeding qualities in today's society..
really if you think about it, you think butane extraction came around because it was a superior method, or a faster method haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2011)

NEVER use heat!!!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2011)

anyone try the dry ice extraction of kief/trikes? looks too damn easy! not to mention safe as hell. sorry if someone has talked about it, 45 pages is a lot. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

don't think he'll need telling twice man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don't think he'll need telling twice man.


i've been saying it since the beginning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

i did tell the guy about the joys of RIU but i guess he's more of an in with both feet kind of guy. paid for it big time


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 19, 2011)

i used to smoke cigarettes when i ran butane runs. i've quit smoking since though. 

i was live on stickam one night and had my torch on. i held up a fresh pan of BHO to the camera, it was still bubbling. when i lowered the pan i passed it across the flame of my torch and it flashed. it kinda just went "whoosh" and then went out. i think the part that gets people in trouble is them throwing it once it flashes. if you throw it, you get napalm.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

napalm-

that's funny. people are idiots.
i've really learned alot from you guys. thanks.

any opinions on the advantages of butane over iso? other than the obvious boiling points.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Murfy said:


> napalm-
> 
> that's funny. people are idiots.
> i've really learned alot from you guys. thanks.
> ...


 yeah, butane is a better solvent for cannabinoids and terpenoids. The iso (I assume you mean isopropyl alcohol) aka QWISO, picks up more of green, usually making a darker extract. The reality is, almost no one is using n-butane. They are using canned gases mixtures (n-butane, isobutane, and propane) like Vector and Colibri.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

yes-

the iso will extract alot of plant material. i do a ten second wash, for first run, uncooked oil.
it does seem to give it a red color.

propane? not the stuff out of the bottle, for my bbq?


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

i see-

mixed gases in a can of vector.

but it's cleaner? more filtered?

and why the mix?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 19, 2011)

air strike coming in!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Murfy said:


> i see-
> 
> mixed gases in a can of vector.
> 
> ...


the canned gas products, ie vector, are mixes of gases, not sure why, most likely because the gas is made for torch lighters and not solvent extraction. the canned gases mixtures also have added waxes, usually parrafin, to keep the torch from clogging. These added waxes are not reported and are also unpurge-able. 5x filtered means nothing at all. Without a ppm contamination report the product is completely a guess as to what is in it. But from what I've found Colibri>Vector>Power. Power is actually low grade Vector. Colibri has the highest % of n-butane. 
http://www.vectorkgm.com/catalog/butane/Vector_Gas_MSDS.pdf
TRADE NAME:
CHEMICAL FAMILY:
DOT HAZARD CLASS:
SYNONYMS:
FORMULA:
UN/NA ID#:
Vector®
Alkane Hydrocarbon Flammable Gas, 2.1 Butane gas
C4H10 & C3H8 UN 2037
________________________________________________________________________________________________________ SECTION II- Summary of Hazards & Composition
SUBSTANCE: CAS#:
SUBSTANCE: CAS#:
SUBSTANCE: CAS#:
Butane Percent: 60.00 106-87-8 Synonyms:	n-Butane, Tetrane
iso-Butane	Percent: 29.00 75-28-5	Synonyms:	2-Methylpropane, Trlmethylethane
Propane Percent: 11.00 75-98-6	Synonyms:	LPG, Dimethylmethane, Propylhydride
EXTREMELY FLAMMABLE! Keep away from heat, sparks and open flame.

http://www.gcelectronics.com/order/msds/224.pdf
Colibri MSDS.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks matt-

i knew the mix wasn't pertinent to extractions but was still curious as to the reason.
do some use propane right out of the can? how bout methane?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Murfy said:


> thanks matt-
> 
> i knew the mix wasn't pertinent to extractions but was still curious as to the reason.
> do some use propane right out of the can? how bout methane?


propane is a poor solvent for cannabis. and its hard to get it unscented. not sure about methane. I do know that hexane has some real health issues and should not be used for solvent extractions.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

sure-

the scent.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 19, 2011)

also-

matt i see you mainly focus on water extractions. is that due to your feeling that solvents leave trace precipitates.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Murfy said:


> also-
> 
> matt i see you mainly focus on water extractions. is that due to your feeling that solvents leave trace precipitates.


 some solvents are dirty. mostly its the danger of the actual extraction process that concerns me. folks are blowing up.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

There's two blows to extraction, lets not confuse the two:

Blowout: When your screens come off the tube or the tube goes boom
Blowup: Something sparked the butane and make a combustible explosion 

Mostly people see blowouts, not blowups. Blowups are extremely rare.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> There's two blows to extraction, lets not confuse the two:
> 
> Blowout: When your screens come off the tube or the tube goes boom
> Blowup: Something sparked the butane and make a combustible explosion
> ...


They happen big enough to make the news, almost every week. And the third blow up is just pan fires, which are also very common. Static electricity is usually the culprit of pan fires, ground EVERYTHING!

Some afternoon entertainment. 
[video=youtube;gzUd8KICcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzUd8KICcrk[/video]
[video=youtube;F1jYNQxDEq8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1jYNQxDEq8[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Matt, in the first video it looks like he pours ISO alcohol into a strainer over a burner.

Lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Hey Matt, in the first video it looks like he pours ISO alcohol into a strainer over a burner.
> 
> Lol.


"cronic kill cryptonic, you know what it be!" ... "MOM! the house is on fire the house is on fire!!!"
but seriously. why is this not on tosh.o?


----------



## Murder//Mitten (Oct 19, 2011)

God damn those kids are dumb a fuckin cig *facepalm*

Edit:thats what caused it right?


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 19, 2011)

who are you ? /\/\/\/\
810 local?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

I think those videos are a poor misrepresentation of what someone extracting oil does..... In the first video they are heating up a pyrex dish with no liquid in it over an open flame, while passing a cigarette multiple times over the alcohol. It didnt explode, though. The Pyrex dish on the stove had cold liquid poured into an incredibly hot empty glass dish. The glass was mistreated *and* the people are morons.

The second video more shows how *safe* it is, look how slow that pan takes to burn and how small the flame is. Easily controllable.

Cant blame stupid people, its only as safe as the people making it


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I think those videos are a poor misrepresentation of what someone extracting oil does..... In the first video they are heating up a pyrex dish with no liquid in it over an open flame, while passing a cigarette multiple times over the alcohol. It didnt explode, though. The Pyrex dish on the stove had cold liquid poured into an incredibly hot empty glass dish. The glass was mistreated *and* the people are morons.
> 
> The second video more shows how *safe* it is, look how slow that pan takes to burn and how small the flame is. Easily controllable.
> 
> Cant blame stupid people, its only as safe as the people making it


kitty, those videos were entirely for entertainment value. nobody's purrrrfect.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

oh entertainment they are, they are indeed   

Although, the avatar picture for you, is purrrrrrrrrrrfect.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the best/safest way to make hash oil with the honeybee?


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 19, 2011)

Just did my first wrap on a curve. Turned out good.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Is the best/safest way to make hash oil with the honeybee?



The safest way would be stainless steel tube, with stainless steel screen... with no flames around, in an open space with a little breeze.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Is the best/safest way to make hash oil with the honeybee?


No, it is with a closed recapture system like a Tamisium Extractor. Lots of really good info on their site. Phillips Rx wins all the cups with a tami. 
http://tamisiumextractors.com/



Sr. Verde said:


> The safest way would be stainless steel tube, with stainless steel screen... with no flames around, in an open space with a little breeze.


I think for quality you may be correct, but certainly not for safety. The quick wash of open systems is good for primo wax. The recapture of a closed system is far safer.

Grounding your blasting tube is also a must if we are talking safety. Its pretty much a no-brainer, but very few do it.


----------



## jdro (Oct 19, 2011)

http://youtu.be/M1DFyjuWfJk

this blew my mind. I think I just found my next investment.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

jdro said:


> http://youtu.be/M1DFyjuWfJk
> 
> this blew my mind. I think I just found my next investment.


Yeah man. I'm not joking about Tamisium being the "best" extractor. Its winning the cups and the chance of fires/explosions is much lower. The small one isn't even that expensive.


----------



## jdro (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yeah man. I'm not joking about Tamisium being the "best" extractor. Its winning the cups and the chance of fires/explosions is much lower. The small one isn't even that expensive.


I think I would go with the super deluxe package or whatever for the 2 oz, 1399$. I would feel alot better using this in the comfort of my private house as compared to doing it outback where interested onlookers may get a glimpse. Its added to my wishlist, maybe a Christmas present for myself. Not to metion you wont need to be endlessly buying cans of butane.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> No, it is with a closed recapture system like a Tamisium Extractor. Lots of really good info on their site. Phillips Rx wins all the cups with a tami.
> http://tamisiumextractors.com/
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you brought these up .

I wasn't even considering such an expensive system, when answering bwpz. *I was considering: as far as plastic, vs pvc, vs coke bottle, vs copper vs any other kind of *tube*..... Stainless Steel is the best option.* with a stainless steel screen would be the safest. As if you drop it, it wont break & if you fuck up the pack, stainless steel mesh screen won't blow out...

So with stainless steel we take shattering, and blowouts out of the equation.. We don't take solvents evaporating into an open atmosphere out of the equation though. I guess if you want to spend another $600 then you can definitly do that. Though I've never had butane explode on me, I've always been obsessive with precaution.


The tamisium is interesting though... I've already spent nearly $500-$600 on my basic materials for my purging.. (tubes, vac pumps, vac chambers, extra screens/corks/pyrex etc.) 
I've just never seen enough information anywhere on it... I've never seen any product made from a TE (Tamisium Extractor)... and I've never even spoken to anyone who has used a TE




So, with a TE we wouldn't have to purge, yet we could use it immediately after it comes out, as all butane has been reclaimed into a separate chamber?


Also, how do you get your oil out of that weird chamber it ends up in?


----------



## jdro (Oct 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Also, how do you get your oil out of that weird chamber it ends up in?


Thats what I was curious about also, he gets a liquid out of that lavender he runs and is able to pour it out.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 19, 2011)

You guys had me wanting concentrates so I got a little proactive and I:

Grinded up bud.

Shook it up like a mother fucker with a quarter in it to get kief in the bottom.

I wanna get high with my wife when she gets home later yeah!!!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> So, with a TA we wouldn't have to purge, yet we could use it immediately after it comes out, as all butane has been reclaimed into a separate chamber?
> 
> Also, how do you get your oil out of that weird chamber it ends up in?


Stil have to purge the bho after getting it out of the chamber. Folks get it out of the chamber with spatulas. Also, as said above, the extraction can come out as a liquid if there is still liquefied gases in the oil (accomplished by keeping the whole process cold). IDK really, but two of my friends are rocking twin tamis.


----------



## jdro (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Stil have to purge the bho after getting it out of the chamber. Folks get it out of the chamber with spatulas. Also, as said above, the extraction can come out as a liquid if there is still liquefied gases in the oil (accomplished by keeping the whole process cold). IDK really, but two of my friends are rocking twin tamis.


get over there with a cam for a few runs, i want to see video!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to see the product...... My main concern is always the end product, then the process is secondary


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

tamisium made bho by Phillips Rx. almost done, i think. I'm telling you, this guy is winning all the competitions with his tami.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

Try not to "grind" up the herb, just use your two hands to grind it that way. The goal is to knock off trichomes, not tear them apart


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

I couldnt find too much on YouTube about Tamisium other than their own videos which arent our honey oil...... Looks nifty!


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I couldnt find too much on YouTube about Tamisium other than their own videos which arent our honey oil...... Looks nifty!


yeah, the folks i know using tamis are not into giving up the tips. pretty lame but how this industry goes.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 19, 2011)

If I wanted to make oil with about a $100 investment what would my best bet be? Definitely not trying to blow anything up, especially my hands


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> If I wanted to make oil with about a $100 investment what would my best bet be? Definitely not trying to blow anything up, especially my hands


Some prefer the glass extraction tubes. Stainless steel is probably safer and just as good, the glass ones can stress fracture from rapid/extreme temperature changes. Just make sure to do it outdoors (not the garage, actually outdoors). You don't see outdoor explosions, just pan fires during purge, which are lower risk. You can easily ground your stainless tube and the pyrex dish with a piece of wire to keep static from sparking a pan fire. Static electricity is what causes most pan fires. Wear safety glasses and have a buddy watch you with fire suppression at hand. The gas vapors are heavier than air so there should be a slight breeze going when you blast to blow the ground cloud away. And use the best gas you can find. Colibri is the best I see in stores. Then purge purge purge, there are several ways to go about this posted here already.

ps. also do not use too small of a filter, especially the first time. thats how blow backs happen.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2011)

I run about 2 ounces of herb each tube pack and 2 tubes of butane. For my filter, I just use a coffee filter and a rubber band (a big and strong one ). Would putting on more filters help? A different filter? Cheese cloth? I've never heard much filter discussion on what works the best, and why, and what sucks, and why........ Thanks =)


----------



## jdro (Oct 19, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> If I wanted to make oil with about a $100 investment what would my best bet be? Definitely not trying to blow anything up, especially my hands


I would say bed bath and beyond turkey baster, coffee filter, hose clamp, vector oil, Pyrex, razor, parchment, and your good to go for less than 50 bucks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> tamisium made bho by Phillips Rx. almost done, i think. I'm telling you, this guy is winning all the competitions with his tami.



I need moreee info lol

thinking about putting it on my wish list now..


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I need moreee info lol
> thinking about putting it on my wish list now..


 for sure. he's a friend of mine, and pretty much the official king of extracts. I can grab a few more pics if you would like, maybe I should ask him lol. their tami website has lots of great info. its more realistic and you get a higher quality product, compared to making CO2 at home with eden lab's extractor. i'm not saying the quality is better than open system (ie the tube), its actually harder to get that quality, and takes some learning. but you can use n-butane instead of the gas mix in vector. n-butane is a better solvent then the vector 3 gas mix so the tami has that advantage.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> for sure. he's a friend of mine, and pretty much the official king of extracts. I can grab a few more pics if you would like, maybe I should ask him lol. their tami website has lots of great info. its more realistic and you get a higher quality product, compared to making CO2 at home with eden lab's extractor. i'm not saying the quality is better than open system (ie the tube), its actually harder to get that quality, and takes some learning. but you can use n-butane instead of the gas mix in vector. n-butane is a better solvent then the vector 3 gas mix so the tami has that advantage.


Yeah you can just get pure N-Butane correct?

And too bad the quality can suffer 

More pics would be cool, or maybe one explination on why the TE technique is more difficult to fully comprehend than an open tube/pan method


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah you can just get pure N-Butane correct?
> 
> And too bad the quality can suffer
> 
> More pics would be cool, or maybe one explination on why the TE technique is more difficult to fully comprehend than an open tube/pan method


quality suffers if you run it too slow at too high of temps. pretty straight forward. it takes less learning than making ice wax...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

So you just use an ice bath on the bottom and heating pads on the top? Speeds up the process.. yeah?

That's not tricky 

Vacuums are tricky..!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 19, 2011)

i found out about these a few months ago . then a local disp. bought one so i have smoked the tsunami extractor hash a few days ago purged in a teflon bag 10X....and it is great!! . i will be buying one next week . i am all about the no waste...
matt do you have any links to info on others using the T.e. thanks
i will have a thread up as soon as it arrives..


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 20, 2011)

jdro said:


> I would say bed bath and beyond turkey baster, coffee filter, hose clamp, vector oil, Pyrex, razor, parchment, and your good to go for less than 50 bucks


Is that method safe? And it will make decent oil?

And I would also like more information on the tami, good for a wish list


----------



## jdro (Oct 20, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Is that method safe? And it will make decent oil?
> 
> And I would also like more information on the tami, good for a wish list


http://youtu.be/za26ntAaeWc

Read the description on the video. The video shows the method with the parts i described.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 20, 2011)

jdro said:


> http://youtu.be/za26ntAaeWc
> 
> Read the description on the video. The video shows the method with the parts i described.


Appreciate that, looks easy enough


----------



## jdro (Oct 20, 2011)

Can someone please tell me how to post full size pictures here in the thread?


----------



## husalife (Oct 20, 2011)

---Go Advanced and manage attachments, then select file to upload

click insert in line to keep it short and simple. Maybe itll help


----------



## jdro (Oct 20, 2011)

received my okeif today yesss!! got right to work. stuffed it with some fire trim i had ran a can. whipped it up into some budder. took my first .1 dab and yeah... you know..  check out some pics 



lol i cant get it to work but you gotta click through and look at some of them full size pics!


----------



## jdro (Oct 20, 2011)

how bout this one


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 20, 2011)

jdro said:


> View attachment 1847500how bout this one


Gesundheit!  cn


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 20, 2011)

how much does a gram of honey oil and budder go for???


----------



## Murfy (Oct 20, 2011)

hover over the pic-

it will get all pencilly in the upper left.
click that.


----------



## husalife (Oct 20, 2011)

$30 plus a gram around here up too $45ish a gram


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 20, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> how much does a gram of honey oil and budder go for???


in san jose at the clubs they get you for like 50 to 60 a gram


on the street you can get it from 20 to 40 a gram. depends on how much you buying i was gettign a half ounce for 225


----------



## husalife (Oct 20, 2011)

Mmmmmm a half O of butter at once. Must be Nice to be able to get it like that. LUCKY !


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 20, 2011)

View attachment 1847625View attachment 1847626View attachment 1847628View attachment 1847630


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 20, 2011)

did you make that yourself nice..


----------



## jdro (Oct 20, 2011)

Verde the oKeif is smaller than I imagined do you run a full can through one fill? Is 1 gram off of 1 run pretty good?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 20, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> did you make that yourself nice..



I wish. I found a local glass shop, local blower makes them. It's super thick! with a stainless steel screen! The little dish is way to small to actually catch the butane, I use a leather glove and a pyrex dish still!
Once you start smoking oils you kind of give up on smoking the herb!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 20, 2011)

jdro said:


> Verde the oKeif is smaller than I imagined do you run a full can through one fill? Is 1 gram off of 1 run pretty good?


i got the 44gr tube which really fits about 29g... i get 3.0-3.5g on frosty trim, about 5.5g on nuggets, and about 4.5-5 average for shake.. all running about an oz of each


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 20, 2011)

oh man, this new dispensary right on the 101 in Hopland is opening a dabs bar called Kush Organics Vapor Lounge. I got the preview today. This is the future, or I hope it is. You can sample dabs of the extracts before buying the whole gram. So sick. They have at least 6 different Tamisium made bho from Phillips Rx. Also of note was some translucent amber oil, bho that is iso-washed to remove the waxes and smell. The amber oil, like all iso washed bho, has very little smell and the high is boring. But its really unique looking and not too expensive. 

I also heard there are a few of these extract bars opening in SF soon. Extract tourism ftw!


----------



## jdro (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> oh man, this new dispensary right on the 101 in Hopland is opening a dabs bar called Kush Organics Vapor Lounge. I got the preview today. This is the future, or I hope it is. You can sample dabs of the extracts before buying the whole gram. So sick. They have at least 6 different Tamisium made bho from Phillips Rx. Also of note was some translucent amber oil, bho that is iso-washed to remove the waxes and smell. The amber oil, like all iso washed bho, has very little smell and the high is boring. But its really unique looking and not too expensive.
> 
> I also heard there are a few of these extract bars opening in SF soon. Extract tourism ftw!


Matt I am looking to move to west coast california. Where exactly are you I want to move there.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

jdro said:


> Matt I am looking to move to west coast california. Where exactly are you I want to move there.


Sonoma County, thats about an hour north of San Fran. Its pretty expensive but the weather and weed are perfect.


----------



## jdro (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Sonoma County, thats about an hour north of San Fran. Its pretty expensive but the weather and weed are perfect.


i would like to have a somewhat rural maybe mountain type place. So I could have chickens.. maybe a cow. Grow pot outside, and get great bho at a local shop like u speak of. Any place you may be able to point me towards?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

jdro said:


> i would like to have a somewhat rural maybe mountain type place. So I could have chickens.. maybe a cow. Grow pot outside, and get great bho at a local shop like u speak of. Any place you may be able to point me towards?


sounds like mendocino county to me.


----------



## acid8urn (Oct 21, 2011)

ok i made some bho with a budget of 50$ lol and thats getting all the mats needed: drill-pyrex pan-tube and caps and the butane 3x cans, except the ganja witch i grow indoors
i use bud/ bud trim / stems what ever is at hand and esamate a 10$ expense for butane each go 3xcans and use about 10-20 grams of bud per tube and get 3-10 grams of the finest from each tube, heres some pics of a small go only had s mall amount of bud (due to mold it had to be cut off)


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 21, 2011)

I use trim mixed with small wispy nugs. Some stuff I could trim but not worth the time when I have the glass tube!


----------



## jdro (Oct 21, 2011)

Last night I got busy, I did 3 runs into one pyrex. I decided to do a nice mix. All together in the 3 runs there is a total of 28.4g Midnight Kush, 12g Mountain Berry, 7g AK47. 8.5g Blackberry Goo, 6g strawberry cough. Everything is outdoor except for the midnight kush. Total of about 63g into the 3 runs. Here is how it came out...



And here is this batch compared to my last run of just Midnight Kush that really buddered up.



Now, tonight I am going to do another run or two into the pyrex and will add no head to it at all, and just let it sit for about a week and then I will scrape it. Will be posting my results


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> the canned gas products, ie vector, are mixes of gases, not sure why, most likely because the gas is made for torch lighters and not solvent extraction. the canned gases mixtures also have added waxes, usually parrafin, to keep the torch from clogging. These added waxes are not reported and are also unpurge-able. 5x filtered means nothing at all. Without a ppm contamination report the product is completely a guess as to what is in it. But from what I've found Colibri>Vector>Power. Power is actually low grade Vector. Colibri has the highest % of n-butane.
> http://www.vectorkgm.com/catalog/butane/Vector_Gas_MSDS.pdf
> TRADE NAME:
> CHEMICAL FAMILY:
> ...


 what is the best butane to use?and where is the best place to get it for the best price??


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> what is the best butane to use?and where is the best place to get it for the best price??


the best would be n-butane from Airgas, but you need a pro system to use tanks of gas. The second best option in Colibri, you get what you pay for with canned gases. Colibri has the highest % of n-butane of all the canned gases. Vector is everyone's fave, but its inferior to Colibri. Power is the last option, its from the same folks as Vector, but its the gas that didn't make the quality cut off. Never use gases that smell like sulfur ie Rosin


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> the best would be n-butane from Airgas, but you need a pro system to use tanks of gas. The second best option in Colibri, you get what you pay for with canned gases. Colibri has the highest % of n-butane of all the canned gases. Vector is everyone's fave, but its inferior to Colibri. Power is the last option, its from the same folks as Vector, but its the gas that didn't make the quality cut off. Never use gases that smell like sulfur ie Rosin


 Thanks.I ordered a 12 pack of vector,but i think ima need more,so ima order some Colibri.I was gonna order Colibri instead of vector last time but the cans online looked a lil smaller.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 21, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> Thanks.I ordered a 12 pack of vector,but i think ima need more,so ima order some Colibri.I was gonna order Colibri instead of vector last time but the cans online looked a lil smaller.


 they are smaller, and more expensive. but its what the bho heads prefer for taste and purity reasons.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> they are smaller, and more expensive. but its what the bho heads prefer for taste and purity reasons.


So with the Colibri cans is it 1 ounce of fine trim per can?Also with the Vector is it 1 can per ounce of trim?This is my first time making bho i just wanna do it right thank for your help.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 21, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> So with the Colibri cans is it 1 ounce of fine trim per can?Also with the Vector is it 1 can per ounce of trim?This is my first time making bho i just wanna do it right thank for your help.


I'd like to know these questions as well, thanks for asking questions that I'd eventually have to find out


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm making glass honey oil extractors LIVE right now.

www.stickam.com/yourhighnessglass

Stop in and say hi


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I'm making glass honey oil extractors LIVE right now.
> 
> www.stickam.com/yourhighnessglass
> 
> Stop in and say hi


no you're not. you're wandering around pettin' the dogs and shit.


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 21, 2011)

How much do you charge for a glass extractor?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> no you're not. you're wandering around pettin' the dogs and shit.


That was ms kitty. The dogs were on the floor. 10 of the honey oil tubes made, in the kiln, and now @ bernings room (www.stickam.com/berningglass)



Bwpz said:


> How much do you charge for a glass extractor?


$25 delivered for RIU members, they are 12 inches long, 32mm wide, extra heavy wall glass and in stock.  I've delivered about a dozen to members on RIU so far and about 100 of them to shops and Internet sales....... The extractor will hold around 1-2oz of herb. If you want one larger, just let me know, they can be made in any size you like, this is just the most popular one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2011)

no, that was you.


----------



## acid8urn (Oct 21, 2011)

ok u can make ur own extractor. some use glass some use metal and some use plastic, iv even seen some one use a soda bottle. yu can get every thing u need for under 50$ and thats to get the drill tube caps filters pyrex pan and butane. as for the acual extractor iv tryed all 3 type and dont see the diffrents in taste and purity. i have used cheap and expensive butane and find the taste to vary but the end product is still as potent as the rest the only thing that makes or breaks the batch is the grade of cannabis is used. so if u used high grade bud u will get higher grade bho and get a higher yield then if u use stem or swag trash. i have a few plants in their final week so ill set up with all types of extractors-butanes and grades of weed to show yu dont need to buy fancy extractors and expensive butane....


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> no, that was you.


Ya, I was petting ms kitty.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Ya, I was petting ms kitty.


no, she was hammering keys. you were petting the dog.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 21, 2011)

i cant win haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> i cant win haha


the best way to win is to never play.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 21, 2011)

faded, do you have any experience with those Tamisium Extractors?

I figure with your experience, and extensive reach into certain communities you may have some thoughts on them...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> faded, do you have any experience with those Tamisium Extractors?
> 
> I figure with your experience, and extensive reach into certain communities you may have some thoughts on them...



it's all just honey oil. 

KISS


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 21, 2011)

The thing that intrigues me the most is the ability to use, and reuse pure N-Butane... rather than vector..

Not saying it's better or anything, just different


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> how does oil based paint ever dry?


Technically it doesn't. Your "dry oil" doesn't really either. It's VERY vicious  I make mine the same way btw. Love it. If you heat it up a bit it definitely reverts back to an oil form before going up in smoke


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2011)

jdro said:


> So while everyone was arguing over who has the bigger dick, no one anwsered my cheesecloth coffee filter question so I used coffee filter. Seems like I ended up with very small amount compared to you guys. Hmmm


Probably got answered, but - use the cheese cloth. If you accidentally let the pressure get too high (avoid doing this, extra in 20 second bursts giving a few seconds between to let pressure ease) you can blow a hole in a coffee filter a lot more easily than a cheesecloth. You can reuse a cloth as well. Don't over pressurize !!! Did this before and had little chunks of weed in my batch that I had to pick out


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have never had a blowout or any weed in my oil.

I use 2 brown coffee filters and 2 rubber bands


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 21, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I know that a lot of people have paranoia about this but our coke bottles at least are made from PP which does not get dissolved by the gas.


Holy sh!t you're talking about a plastic coke bottle? I was thinking glass might be okay..


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Holy sh!t you're talking about a plastic coke bottle? I was thinking glass might be okay..


The plastic (polycarbonate) ones are surprisingly solvent-resistant. I've used them to store methylene chloride and xylene without trouble. cn


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

I got these free today, but don't really know how the hell to use them.  Hints????


----------



## dam612 (Oct 22, 2011)

Heat the rod with a torch till its cherry red and then drop your oil on it or roll in your bowl head to burn the oils w/o a lighter


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

dam612 said:


> Heat the rod with a torch till its cherry red and then drop your oil on it or roll in your bowl head to burn the oils w/o a lighter


Thanks! That's what I tried, dropping a bit of oil in it and heating the rod but it's more trouble than anything! Wastes a lot of lighter fluid to heat the rod then wastes a lot of oil! I figured I was doing something wrong... I won't be using these again, just going to stick with my oil vape.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 22, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Thanks! That's what I tried, dropping a bit of oil in it and heating the rod but it's more trouble than anything! Wastes a lot of lighter fluid to heat the rod then wastes a lot of oil! I figured I was doing something wrong... I won't be using these again, just going to stick with my oil vape.
> 
> View attachment 1849677View attachment 1849678


 No. You switched order. Heat the rod first with butane lighter then dab some oil on it. Dont heat it up with oil on it..


----------



## jdro (Oct 22, 2011)

Man you guys have got me so hooked on dabbin. Am I even going to be able to get high off a j in a few weeks?? lmaoo


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> No. You switched order. Heat the rod first with butane lighter then dab some oil on it. Dont heat it up with oil on it..


I put a dab of oil on the little spoon part, heated the rod and stuck it on the oil, it worked but I was losing smoke everywhere when I stopped drawing through it. My oil vape is so easy to use and doesn't lose any smoke so I may be a bit bias.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 22, 2011)

NoGuts: Try this:

1.) Get a little oil on the solid dabber

2.) With a BUTANE TORCH (not a bic lighter, lol, the flame should be BLUE not orange, and your STOVE will work too!) heat up the bottom of the hollow tube where the cup is. Heat it till it just starts to change color.

3.) Drop the solid dabber into the hot part of the cup and inhale.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 22, 2011)

jdro said:


> Man you guys have got me so hooked on dabbin. Am I even going to be able to get high off a j in a few weeks?? lmaoo


I cant take 5 bong rips and be high now.  Oil dominates. It takes about a week to reset your tolerance back to "regular" herb levels after you've been on oil continuously for a week or so..............


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I cant take 5 bong rips and be high now. Oil dominates. It takes about a week to reset your tolerance back to "regular" herb levels after you've been on oil continuously for a week or so..............


i COMPLETELY disagree, if you switch to oil for a long term, eg 4-6wks of nothing but oil, smoking a joint will knock you on your ass.... its a COMPLETELY different high/effects. at first i would agree, pot stops working when smoking oil... after long term tho... pot gets a severe kick back to it lol


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe its because I smoke the same oil as the herb I grow, and the oil is just concentrated-same-strain-herb. When you roll a joint at a friends house its different weed, I'd think that you'd feel it........ Just personal experience, ymmv.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> NoGuts: Try this:
> 
> 1.) Get a little oil on the solid dabber
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!!! That worked Much, Much better! But now I have to change my post in the cali patients section, I've used it twice now! I have a pretty good torch, It's a BernzOmatic that has a little stand a button to keep the torch going so I don't have to hold it and a little switch on top that lets me switch the flame to a regular lighter flame. My Essential vaaapp is just soooo much easier, I won't be using this! I got it free, so if some that needs/wants one will actually use it that would make me happier than it tucked away in my closet!
Thanks for the help you guys, RKitty your way was the easiest! now I can tell who ever gets it how to use it!
I got mine at the High Times Med Cup in S.F. for $85. They are well worth it! Best way I've ever smoked oil! None escapes when you're heating it before you start sucking and none escapes when you're done sucking just settles in the glass jar to be smoked later!
http://www.essentialvape.com/


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Thanks! That's what I tried, dropping a bit of oil in it and heating the rod but it's more trouble than anything! Wastes a lot of lighter fluid to heat the rod then wastes a lot of oil! I figured I was doing something wrong... I won't be using these again, just going to stick with my oil vape.
> 
> View attachment 1849677View attachment 1849678



dude that things not a vape, but its one hell of a meth pipe lol


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad it worked better for ya! It's a little work, but those make GREAT traveling oil pieces. Fits in a purse!  And with oil, all the sticky stuff in there can be melted back into your oil dish, so you do get full use out of it too............ The Benzo is a nice torch for oil, should only take 20 seconds or so to get your piece hot


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> dude that things not a vape, but its one hell of a meth pipe lol


How it not a vape???


----------



## dam612 (Oct 22, 2011)

the best way to use the rod is to get a bowl head thats made for oil. they have tiny holes near the inner rim so you can put your dab at the bottom and just roll your rod in to it, inhale through your favorite piece


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> How it not a vape???


 technically it is vaporizing, in a very crude way...not my kinda thing personally... to each their own! 

lol try this see how you like it
take that bernzomatic torch of yours, take a knife from your kitchen drawer, heat it up red hot, take a pin with a lil dab of oil on it
touch it to the knife
and inhale 

takes a lil practice but hey, its WAY more effective than that "tool" your using man! give it a shot got nothign to lose


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Glad it worked better for ya! It's a little work, but those make GREAT traveling oil pieces. Fits in a purse!  And with oil, all the sticky stuff in there can be melted back into your oil dish, so you do get full use out of it too............ The Benzo is a nice torch for oil, should only take 20 seconds or so to get your piece hot


It only takes about 5 seconds to get my essential vape hot! I'm not trying to trash talk the new piece, My essential vape is just sooo much easier to use! It comes in a little carry case (two plastic tubes to carry some full melt and 3 extra glass jars and a spot for a pocket torch lighter). The glass rods worked much better after doing it your way but they just don't compare to the essential vape! It's not much larger than my Droid X!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> technically it is vaporizing, in a very crude way...not my kinda thing personally... to each their own!
> 
> lol try this see how you like it
> take that bernzomatic torch of yours, take a knife from your kitchen drawer, heat it up red hot, take a pin with a lil dab of oil on it
> ...


Crude??? I'm heating the glass tube and drawing through it. This thing is wayyyy more effective than a hot knife? Please explain how it's in a crude way... I'm not inhaling any butane the torch is no where near me when I'm drawing through it. How is it any more crude than heating a metal knife??? the metal on this barely even gets warm. It's no more crude than using a glass nail and globe, I'm just not wasting anything drawing it through water first!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

with more than a single tokes worth in the vial, by repetitive heating cycles you will have an inconsistent smoke throughout the session, hotknife is full vaporization on contact... tell me how thats not more effective?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> with more than a single tokes worth in the vial, by repetitive heating cycles you will have an inconsistent smoke throughout the session, hotknife is full vaporization on contact... tell me how thats not more effective?


Like you said to each his own... But I'm not worried about an inconsistent smoke, I'm trying to get High so I keep smoking until that is done! with the hot knife you waste some It escapes into the air before, during and after you are finished sucking in, with this it holds it in the glass jar on the chance you cant suck in everything you vaped. I still don't understand how you can call it crude!?!?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

It wouldn't have taken Second place (best glass) At the High Times Medical Cup in S.F. (2011) if it was crude in anyway!!!

http://hightimes.com/lounge/ht_admin/7167

It's really funny you tell me to use the most "crude" method I know of and call my 2nd place best glass "crude"... LOL!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

lol i dont care about high times, and i dont care about the cali scene... most of your guys's "great" stuff. comes from where i live anyway.
if hotknifing was so crude, why are vaporglobes/swings so effin popular and effective?
but hey, were all in it to get high right, my personal opinion stands at hotknifing will deffinatly get you higher than your device, but if your device makes yah happy/gets you stoned... who the hell am i to tell you otherwise  smile and get high dude, was just trying to get yah higher


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> lol i dont care about high times, and i dont care about the cali scene... most of your guys's "great" stuff. comes from where i live anyway.
> if hotknifing was so crude, why are vaporglobes/swings so effin popular and effective?
> but hey, were all in it to get high right, my personal opinion stands at hotknifing will deffinatly get you higher than your device, but if your device makes yah happy/gets you stoned... who the hell am i to tell you otherwise  smile and get high dude, was just trying to get yah higher


Thanks for trying! But I've tried knife hits, It's just not the same! I'm not into the cali scene either, I moved here from washington 2 years ago. Nothing I have comes from where you live, I grow all my own plus some  ! I'm assuming you live in canada, sure you export to the US, but not a lot hits Cali! You guys help supply the north, midwest and east coast, I saw plenty of Beaster when I was in washington. I use beaster in a good way, Meaning like a beast! I've seen some really good BC stuff buy you aren't supplying Cali!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2011)

i made oil. 4.5 grams. took pics. haven't loaded them yet.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i made oil. 4.5 grams. took pics. haven't loaded them yet.


Here is about 2 grams.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Hot knives dont give you the ability to suck in "nothing-but-smoke". Unless you use a straw. And then if you do, it's the same thing as a tube with a cup under it because that's just a straw over oil.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 22, 2011)

i'm sure it's been asked but what is the accepted ratio for bud to tane for maximum yield? Getting ready to run my 3rd batch but have done everything from 1 can (5.8 oz) per 1/4 to 1 can per 3/4oz.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Hot knives dont give you the ability to suck in "nothing-but-smoke". Unless you use a straw. And then if you do, it's the same thing as a tube with a cup under it because that's just a straw over oil.


It was just funny that he suggested table knives over heating my glass jar, and I still don't get how he thinks there would be inconsistent smoke... I heat until I see it start to vaporize then draw through it, adding heat as needed, Sure i might heat it different between hits but either way I only smoke until I'm high and it's never more than 3 or 4 tokes and Never see any vapor in the air, I don't have to worry about loading more than I can hit at once, Thanks again for your help Rkitty!


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 22, 2011)

My green crack-o-lantern.. hits like a champ.


----------



## husalife (Oct 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> My green crack-o-lantern.. hits like a champ.



NICE LMAO. Somebody is stoned ha ha ha


----------



## husalife (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I broke down and ordered me a Hot Hit slider and Hot Wand from Aqua Lab.

Almost went for the health stone but I figured this slider would be better for my Hash.

and Oil when I make it from time to time.

Anybody else got one of these? Will review it as soon as I get it!


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 22, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Here is about 2 grams.
> 
> View attachment 1850393View attachment 1850394


Looks good but I'd have to see that on a scale to believe it's 2 grams?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 22, 2011)

Those of us in the "industry" use the essential vape for special extracts. Its probably the best way to vape A-grade ice water wax because you can control the heat thru the whole process and you can use a clean glass vial. If you don't know, now you know...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 22, 2011)

husalife said:


> Well I broke down and ordered me a Hot Hit slider and Hot Wand from Aqua Lab.
> 
> Almost went for the health stone but I figured this slider would be better for my Hash.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I have all the dab gear. The nails: Ti, Quartz, Glass. A couple swing pads. A couple "three hole" extract bowls. The Herb Iron. The Essential Vape, probably some I forgot. What you posted in your pics is what I use the most. I don't have a heathstone because they are a beeyatch to clean.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> lol i dont care about high times, and i dont care about the cali scene... most of your guys's "great" stuff. comes from where i live anyway.
> if hotknifing was so crude, why are vaporglobes/swings so effin popular and effective?
> but hey, were all in it to get high right, my personal opinion stands at hotknifing will deffinatly get you higher than your device, but if your device makes yah happy/gets you stoned... who the hell am i to tell you otherwise  smile and get high dude, was just trying to get yah higher


Uh... the knives you use are not the same kind of metal as what people use now, ie Ti nails and pads. Hot knives are actually pretty toxic, the metals are not meant to be heated to that temp. Its an old school mistake because there was no other option. Give thanks for Ti.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> Thanks for trying! But I've tried knife hits, It's just not the same! I'm not into the cali scene either, I moved here from washington 2 years ago. Nothing I have comes from where you live, I grow all my own plus some  ! I'm assuming you live in canada, sure you export to the US, but not a lot hits Cali! You guys help supply the north, midwest and east coast, I saw plenty of Beaster when I was in washington. I use beaster in a good way, Meaning like a beast! I've seen some really good BC stuff buy you aren't supplying Cali!



no no im not under the impression BC supplies cali lol.... its more along the lines of strains i see here locally... show up as the next big thing in cali etc after they have been circulating here for awhile, eg, i was one of the Very first people to ever smoke god bud, (one of my dealers was "jordan of the islands" ) i find its always "the next great thing" comes out of bc, but its people out of province/country that make it known !


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Uh... the knives you use are not the same kind of metal as what people use now, ie Ti nails and pads. Hot knives are actually pretty toxic, the metals are not meant to be heated to that temp. Its an old school mistake because there was no other option. Give thanks for Ti.



provide me proof that surgical stainless has this problem and ill switch to a titanium knife tomorrow


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yeah man, I have all the dab gear. The nails: Ti, Quartz, Glass. A couple swing pads. A couple "three hole" extract bowls. The Herb Iron. The Essential Vape, probably some I forgot. What you posted in your pics is what I use the most. I don't have a heathstone because they are a beeyatch to clean.


i'm comin over.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 22, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i'm comin over.


I'm on vacation at my lake house. All I have here is one swing pad and one 3 hole bowl.  But I have this Hindu Kush outdoor ice wax to drop like its hot.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Oct 22, 2011)

What's up Matt.  Looks awesome.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 22, 2011)

i need help on cooking down your bho.When you cook it down over the stove do you keep doing it tell you dont see any bubbles?even the tiny tiny little ones??


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 22, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> i need help on cooking down your bho.When you cook it down over the stove do you keep doing it tell you dont see any bubbles?even the tiny tiny little ones??


yikes. dont do anything that involves flammable gases over the stove!!!! at the most use a hot water bath to increase the viscosity for stirring and whipping. just too double check: no actual cooking is involved. its an evaporation process not a cooking process.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> yikes. dont do anything that involves flammable gases over the stove!!!! at the most use a hot water bath to increase the viscosity for stirring and whipping. just too double check: no actual cooking is involved. its an evaporation process not a cooking process.


 i was doing a hot water bath for a long time and there was no more butane bubbles and there was only honey oil.So i should just leave it out for how long?


----------



## #?* (Oct 22, 2011)

im sorry could you repeat that I could not hear you.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 22, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> dab a little onto your finger, roll it into a ball and stick it onto a dental pick.
> 
> View attachment 1817934View attachment 1817931View attachment 1817932View attachment 1817928View attachment 1817929
> 
> ...


 ill try this out tomaro.So what i do is let it sit out tell its completely dry?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 22, 2011)

husalife said:


> Well I broke down and ordered me a Hot Hit slider and Hot Wand from Aqua Lab.
> 
> Almost went for the health stone but I figured this slider would be better for my Hash.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man nice buy...

I've had some pipes, with bowls like that.. and smoked bubble out of them with hot wands.... let me tell you its probably the best way to smoke/vape most bubble.... gets you medicated with lots of taste


----------



## husalife (Oct 23, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yeah man, I have all the dab gear. The nails: Ti, Quartz, Glass. A couple swing pads. A couple "three hole" extract bowls. The Herb Iron. The Essential Vape, probably some I forgot. What you posted in your pics is what I use the most. I don't have a heathstone because they are a beeyatch to clean.


I figured that about the Health stones thats why I stuck with the hot hit slide. Seemed simple and effective enough for me.

I have a vaporizer Bowl. Its wooden with a round ball on top that houses a small black rock that looks like the health stones.

You put your green in the bowl then screw the round piece on top and heat with a lighter while hitting.

Slow but effective enough for a portable, but I am now wanting to drop a lil concentrate on top of the rock deal

to see if it will work like the health stone.

heres the link to the pipe I am speaking of.

http://www.vaporshop.com/vapor-genie.html


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 23, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> ill try this out tomaro.So what i do is let it sit out tell its completely dry?


Yes. By stirring the oil you can help get the tane bubbles out. Depending on the variety (strain) the texture can vary significantly, from a fluid oil to a powdery dry wax and every stage between. If you blast onto a large surface ie a shower door, you can increase your surface area enough to not have to stir and still get complete evaporation.

@husalife: I never heard of that vape before. You got a pic of the actual stone?


----------



## husalife (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a few pics of the piece!! 

Its a nice on the go Vape, but will waste the shit out of a lighter. 

Your supposed to just let the tip of the flame barely go inside the tube but not touch

the heat stone. It vapes pretty good once up too temp but not worth the $60 paid.

I really havent used it 9 times. But will if its like a health stone lol oil dabs all day


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 23, 2011)

been dabbin on some sister m budder the last few days, treats me nice. fats dabs!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 23, 2011)

Joedank - 10-22-2011 07:32 AM - permalink Edit Report
Hey man I just found a used Tasmisium extractor with 6lbs of 99.99%n- butane! He listed it for 2200$ that is like full price... My question is do I have to have the nbutane? Is it really better? As I write this I want it so bad. Would you consider 1600$ a lowball ? For used products I usually consider 74% of purchased price fair.. 
What's your input should I just go for it? Is the extractor so nice that I will want the 8oz version? Thanks for any advice


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2011)

i took pics of my whole process. i may start a thread when i feel motivated, ....


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the tips and tricks, especially Oakley1984. Sampling my second batch of iso today ....... ah, soooo good! You friggin people have corrupted me, lol.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips and tricks, especially Oakley1984. Sampling my second batch of iso today ....... ah, soooo good! You friggin people have corrupted me, lol.


 hey glad to of helped out! how did it turn out!


----------



## Supgee3 (Oct 24, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i took pics of my whole process. i may start a thread when i feel motivated, .... View attachment 1852358View attachment 1852360


Shit looks amazing FDD, how do you break it up into such fine granules? I assume you froze it and shattered it somehow?
(sorry if you went over this somehow, I didn't read every single post)


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

why did my ISO oil that was golden turn into a black goo the next morning? 

lol i don't care cos it was potent as fuck but, why?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> why did my ISO oil that was golden turn into a black goo the next morning?
> 
> lol i don't care cos it was potent as fuck but, why?



first ive ever heard of something like that, Or.... you didnt finish cooking it down and were seeing an iso'd down version of what your oil actualy is, i bet if you take that "black goo" and spread it on a rollie, its Super dark golden colored.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> first ive ever heard of something like that, Or.... you didnt finish cooking it down and were seeing an iso'd down version of what your oil actualy is, i bet if you take that "black goo" and spread it on a rollie, its Super dark golden colored.


cooking it down? i let it air dry for 6 hours with a fan over it, then scraped it up and put it on parchment paper ( it was golden colored)

put it in the freezer for about a half hour, then left it on the counter to dry up for the night


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> cooking it down? i let it air dry for 6 hours with a fan over it, then scraped it up and put it on parchment paper ( it was golden colored)
> 
> put it in the freezer for about a half hour, then left it on the counter to dry up for the night



iso isnt like bho, YOU HAVE TO HEAT IT! you cannot lower the viscosity of the oil enough to finish evaporation of the isopropyl... putting it in the freezer significantly lowered the viscosity and in turn, Trapped the remaining solvent within your oil. leaving it out on counter as a final step is a good move, however i stand by my position that it Needs to be heated to remove the remaining solvent.


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Oakley, damn good!! Did a batch today - trying a little twist on your method - can't wait till it dries.

I've been smearing some on the paper when I roll a J. HOLY SMOKES!! GOOD SHIT!! 

If I knew it was this easy, I would have been doing it a long time ago!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Hey Oakley, damn good!! Did a batch today - trying a little twist on your method - can't wait till it dries.
> 
> I've been smearing some on the paper when I roll a J. HOLY SMOKES!! GOOD SHIT!!
> 
> If I knew it was this easy, I would have been doing it a long time ago!


whats your twist? i could prolly tell you weather its gonna benefit you or not, i tried near everything to get my method down

glad your liking the results! any pics?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> iso isnt like bho, YOU HAVE TO HEAT IT! you cannot lower the viscosity of the oil enough to finish evaporation of the isopropyl... putting it in the freezer significantly lowered the viscosity and in turn, Trapped the remaining solvent within your oil. leaving it out on counter as a final step is a good move, however i stand by my position that it Needs to be heated to remove the remaining solvent.


seriously? my product turned out pretty good, i'm very curious about this now though...

i don't want to heat anything flammable to be honest, there's no other way about it?


----------



## Bwpz (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> seriously? my product turned out pretty good, i'm very curious about this now though...
> 
> i don't want to heat anything flammable to be honest, there's no other way about it?


Put the container in warm water, don't heat it.

Right?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Put the container in warm water, don't heat it.
> 
> Right?


For ISO? Well, that's easy enough and sounds better to me than heating it, I'm weary of even putting the pyrex dish on top of a pot of boiling water TBH


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> seriously? my product turned out pretty good, i'm very curious about this now though...
> 
> i don't want to heat anything flammable to be honest, there's no other way about it?



dude i do it on the stove in my kitchen.... lots of ventilation, no open flame/spark.... its not like butane it wont "explode" it will flare up... hell i used to know guys that BURNED their oil down to cook it lol

open some doors/windows, get a fan no issues... or use a hot plate in a garage/shed... theres lots of methods if you would like some really detailed info on how to do it, what to look for when doing it etc... message me privately!


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> whats your twist? i could prolly tell you weather its gonna benefit you or not, i tried near everything to get my method down
> 
> glad your liking the results! any pics?


I'm gonna use a bigger container to hold the weed and filter, so it'll take a couple seconds longer for the alcohol to pass through and go through the filter.

Can I pm pics? I'm not yet comfortable putting much in the open forum.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> I'm gonna use a bigger container to hold the weed and filter, so it'll take a couple seconds longer for the alcohol to pass through and go through the filter.
> 
> Can I pm pics? I'm not yet comfortable putting much in the open forum.


by all means!  send away!


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> by all means!  send away!


OK, give me a few minutes.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

the next time i cook, im going to try to get someone here to film what i do so i can compile a video for those wanting to learn!


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just don't understand why I need to heat it instead of letting it air dry after I freeze it?

Just try a batch like that sometime?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I just don't understand why I need to heat it instead of letting it air dry after I freeze it?
> 
> Just try a batch like that sometime?


i have, air drying takes about a week to fully be effective with iso that ive found... just personal experience
not trying to knock what your doing or be a dick, im in here to help people.. leftover solvents = harmful !

easy way to try and tell... take your oil and move it around so the light reflects off it, if you see a rainbow like shimmer on the surface, youve still got solvents in it


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> i have, air drying takes about a week to fully be effective with iso that ive found... just personal experience
> not trying to knock what your doing or be a dick, im in here to help people.. leftover solvents = harmful !
> 
> easy way to try and tell... take your oil and move it around so the light reflects off it, if you see a rainbow like shimmer on the surface, youve got solvents still in it


hmm... don't remember seeing a rainbow reflection.

it dried into a wax like black goo substance, i rolled it into little balls and put it under weed, it got me fuuuuuucked up 

i can see you're only trying to be informative for that i appreciate!

maybe the parchment paper helps it dry right ?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> hmm... don't remember seeing a rainbow reflection.
> 
> it dried into a wax like black goo substance, i rolled it into little balls and put it under weed, it got me fuuuuuucked up
> 
> ...



to be honest i cant comment on the parchment paper, ive never tried it! maybe it helped leach some of the iso?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> to be honest i cant comment on the parchment paper, ive never tried it! maybe it helped leach some of the iso?


yeah i think it actually did man, maybe you could try an overnight dry on PP and see what happens.

i'll vouch for the effectiveness in my one time experience, i let the ISO air dry under a fan for about 6 hours (i fell asleep) then i scraped up the goo with a razor and put it on the PP and froze it for a half hour, then air dried it that night


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, I tried to pm these but it's asking for the pic url. Soooooo.......



Pic 1 - my newest batch using Oakleys method.
Pic 2 - The remnants of my 1st batch (2nd overall) with Oakleys method.
Pic *3* - my very 1st batch ever.*

I'd have to say, Oakleys method produced a cleaner better tasting product than the 1st method I tried. 


*edit - how do I delete the thumbnail image, it shouldn't be there?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj that looks like the black goo I got lol

wish i had that much of it...


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Ok, I tried to pm these but it's asking for the pic url. Soooooo.......
> 
> View attachment 1853263View attachment 1853267View attachment 1853269
> 
> ...


wait until you get the method down, youll start producing oil like this.. just for those who are wondering, the oil in those dishes, is approximately 1/2" deep in those pictures


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

The little ash tray fits the hot plate on my coffee maker perfectly.
The pics are somewhat deceiving.... using Oakleys method, the end product was MUCH lighter than the pics make it seem.
WAAAAAY better tasting too.


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> wait until you get the method down, youll start producing oil like this.. just for those who are wondering, the oil in those dishes, is approximately 1/2" deep in those pictures


 Hehe! I'm just getting started! 

YAY! I'm no longer an ISO virgin, lol!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Hehe! I'm just getting started!
> 
> YAY! I'm no longer an ISO virgin, lol!


haha i just thought about it now... ive been cooking iso oil for 13 years lol


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Rj that looks like the black goo I got lol
> 
> wish i had that much of it...


 I'm pretty sure I washed it for too long - like 2 minutes - the shit tastes HORRIBLE.
I haven't made up my mind what to do with it yet though. Trash it? Save it? Give it away to the less fortunate, lol?


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> haha i just thought about it now... ive been cooking iso oil for 13 years lol


 Hell, no wonder yours looks so good!

I figured you must have been doing it for a while.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> I'm pretty sure I washed it for too long - like 2 minutes - the shit tastes HORRIBLE.
> I haven't made up my mind what to do with it yet though. Trash it? Save it? Give it away to the less fortunate, lol?


wanna try an experiment ive been meaning to try?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

It tastes horrible? Mine didn't taste bad. 

By washing it you mean putting it in warm water?


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> It tastes horrible? Mine didn't taste bad.
> 
> By washing it you mean putting it in warm water?


No. The act of using the solvent on the product is referred to 'washing' it.

Only my first batch I made tasted bad. I'm guessing because I washed it so long, undesirable elements were also dissolved.
Using Oakleys method, it came out much lighter in color and much better in flavor.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> No. The act of using the solvent on the product is referred to 'washing' it.
> 
> Only my first batch I made tasted bad. I'm guessing because I washed it so long, undesirable elements were also dissolved.
> Using Oakleys method, it came out much lighter in color and much better in flavor.


Oh, ya, I didn't do it for that long.

Could that be why?


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Oh, ya, I didn't do it for that long.
> 
> Could that be why?


 I'm guessing ..... maybe? 
I've read where people leave it soaking overnight though, too.
Also, I used Isopropanol instead of Isopropol Alcohol. Maybe that was the difference?

Like you, I'm still new at this.

Hopefully one of the more experienced people will chime in.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Sr. Verde
I scrapped this off my box fan Grill. It's alittle hard on the lungs to smoke, any ideas of how to consume it?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> I'm guessing ..... maybe?
> I've read where people leave it soaking overnight though, too.
> Also, I used Isopropanol instead of Isopropol Alcohol. Maybe that was the difference?
> 
> ...


I thought Isopropanol was the same as Isopropylalcohol I guess not?

Wtf? lol that made me do some research and I'm still not sure...

Yeah I mean I'd document my procedure and show the final product of mine to see if more experienced people who know what they're doing with ISO hash could chime in if they're around...

I need to wait a couple months till next harvest though!  lol


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 24, 2011)

Isopropanol and isopropyl alcohol are synonyms. It's all 2-propanol.  cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2011)

............


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 24, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey Sr. Verde
> I scrapped this off my box fan Grill. It's alittle hard on the lungs to smoke, any ideas of how to consume it?
> View attachment 1853589
> View attachment 1853590


Fan grill hash? LOL I've never seen that! looks green though


I'd say gumby hash to try and sort the trichs from the nasty shit.... but I don't know never tried that, I just use a vacuum and wet wash cloth on my fan blades..

cool share  you might want move your fans back a little or something though


----------



## Joedank (Oct 24, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Hey Sr. Verde
> I scrapped this off my box fan Grill. It's alittle hard on the lungs to smoke, any ideas of how to consume it?
> View attachment 1853589
> View attachment 1853590


dissolve oils in alocohol and shake then let settle pour off top or filter... evape and enjoy


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 24, 2011)

what do you guys keep your honey oil in?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 25, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> what do you guys keep your honey oil in?


oil dishes... they are pretty, and fun to collect..


----------



## husalife (Oct 25, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> ............ View attachment 1853914View attachment 1853915



Is that Crack!???

LOL j/k j/k but seriously what are you gonna do with that COAL. ha ha j/k again


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 25, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> what do you guys keep your honey oil in?


technically what i use, is an incense dish used for burning incense cones. cheap, looks okay


----------



## husalife (Oct 25, 2011)

I 5 finger discounted a cool little dish from the Chinese restaurant.

-----I DO NOT SUPPORT 5 FINGER DISCOUNTS------


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> what do you guys keep your honey oil in?


My former sister-in-law had a French cosmetics fetish. The insanely expensive Parisian eye wrinkle cream came in these squat little jars with full-width closures. Each would hold maybe five grams. Simply ideal. I have one left ... the others were "gravity processed".  cn


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 25, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Isopropanol and isopropyl alcohol are synonyms. It's all 2-propanol.  cn


 I thought so, or same family at least. Searches kept coming back with isopropyl alcohol. 
It's not diluted like iso alcohol though. It didn't leave a puddle of h2o like iso alcohol does.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 25, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> My former sister-in-law had a French cosmetics fetish. The insanely expensive Parisian eye wrinkle cream came in these squat little jars with full-width closures. Each would hold maybe five grams. Simply ideal. I have one left ... the others were "gravity processed".  cn


Gravity processed? Is that like jumping on something glass with boots? Lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 25, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> I thought so, or same family at least. Searches kept coming back with isopropyl alcohol.
> It's not diluted like iso alcohol though. It didn't leave a puddle of h2o like iso alcohol does.



isopropyl comes in various strengths.
20% 50% 70% 91% 99% just to name a few
whatever the remaining % is, is water.
trying to make oil using iso with anything But 99% is pretty much a waste of time 
91% is acceptable... but thats more for ppl in the south where humidity prevents 99%


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 25, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> isopropyl comes in various strengths.
> 20% 50% 70% 91% 99% just to name a few
> whatever the remaining % is, is water.
> trying to make oil using iso with anything But 99% is pretty much a waste of time
> 91% is acceptable... but thats more for ppl in the south where humidity prevents 99%


They sell 99% isopropyl alcohol (aka iso alcohol aka rubbing alcohol) at grocery stores, and usually only stock a few bottles.

But fyi, most QWISO is nasty. You have to do a super fast wash at lower temps to get a decent quality extraction.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 25, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> They sell 99% isopropyl alcohol (aka iso alcohol aka rubbing alcohol) at grocery stores, and usually only stock a few bottles.
> 
> But fyi, most QWISO is nasty. You have to do a super fast wash at lower temps to get a decent quality extraction.



at the end of the day tho, 99% iso is Much cleaner than canned butane, not talking n-butane, but the shit that is used for refilling lighters that almost Everyone uses to make bho... propane? waxes? ill pass

as for the fast washing @ low temps, thats a big part of it for sure! iso is a strong solvent and likes to take ALOT of things with it...


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 25, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> They sell 99% isopropyl alcohol (aka iso alcohol aka rubbing alcohol) at grocery stores, and usually only stock a few bottles.
> 
> But fyi, most QWISO is nasty. You have to do a super fast wash at lower temps to get a decent quality extraction.


Hey Matt, Thanks for the tips. With the assistance of you and a couple others, every batch I make is getting better and better. My latest is drying a light greenish/tan now instead of that black goop from a few days ago!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

my wepon of choice... sum oil i left in the jar in the hot car and it melted but when i poke it it turns to gold dust again..... so i hear that butane takes waxy esters and other things thus making it a "concrete" in orgainc chem talk so the purest according to what i have just read( witch was an opinion not fact so i am not quoting) that washing you BHO with 99% iso can take only the oils making it purer,,,, is that why qwiso tastes worse but looks nearly the same? less waxy esters and flavor terpens??


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

Joedank said:


> my wepon of choice... sum oil i left in the jar in the hot car and it melted but when i poke it it turns to gold dust again.....View attachment 1855739View attachment 1855737View attachment 1855738View attachment 1855740View attachment 1855741View attachment 1855742 so i hear that butane takes waxy esters and other things thus making it a "concrete" in orgainc chem talk so the purest according to what i have just read( witch was an opinion not fact so i am not quoting) that washing you BHO with 99% iso can take only the oils making it purer,,,, is that why qwiso tastes worse but looks nearly the same? less waxy esters and flavor terpens??


most iso oil tastes worse, because 97% of people making it, dont have an effing clue what they are doing


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

I was mostly speaking of my personal experience the iso I make is never as LUSH as butane I just smoked my first batch with nbutane and i am not going back!!! I have also been making old bubble into iso and the oil is not as tasty as the old hash just straight thc to th dome peice


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> They sell 99% isopropyl alcohol (aka iso alcohol aka rubbing alcohol) at grocery stores, and usually only stock a few bottles.
> 
> But fyi, most QWISO is nasty. You have to do a super fast wash at lower temps to get a decent quality extraction.


Some asshole at CVS pharmacy told me I need a 'doctor's prescription' for it. What's that shit?

Was he just being a douche?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 26, 2011)

Joedank said:


> my wepon of choice... sum oil i left in the jar in the hot car and it melted but when i poke it it turns to gold dust again..... so i hear that butane takes waxy esters and other things thus making it a "concrete" in orgainc chem talk so the purest according to what i have just read( witch was an opinion not fact so i am not quoting) that washing you BHO with 99% iso can take only the oils making it purer,,,, is that why qwiso tastes worse but looks nearly the same? less waxy esters and flavor terpens??


that is pretty much spot on. The concrete plant waxes are polar like cannabinoids, and are why we call bho "budder" "wax" "comb". All these textures are from slightly different combinations of plant waxes, crystalline cannabinoids, and oily terpenoids. 

Iso washed BHO is the "purest" in terms of cannabinoids, BUT that is an oversimplified view of cannabis science. Pure, in the cannabis world, has to include the terpenoids, as they greatly affect the overall high. Some terpenoids acts just like THC, some act against THC. There is a lot more going on than just cannabinoids. This is why BHO is actually the #1 solvent for cannabis extracts. An isowashed BHO is wax free, but also terpenoid free. The best iso washed BHO has essential oil added to the extract right at the end, to replace the iso removed terpenoids. But I only know one guy doing that, and he is a crazy old chemist.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 26, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Some asshole at CVS pharmacy told me I need a 'doctor's prescription' for it. What's that shit?
> 
> Was he just being a douche?


 Yup, try the grocery store. I've seen it at the WaySafe.



oakley1984 said:


> most iso oil tastes worse, because 97% of people making it, dont have an effing clue what they are doing


Same with BHO, lets be honest... A bunch of high school drop out fiends are making BHO from youtube how-tos. But iso isn't killing people the way BHO explosions are. 

Like these isotards vvvvv if they were using 'tane that video would not be funny. They would be in the hospital or dead.
[video=youtube;gzUd8KICcrk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzUd8KICcrk[/video]


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yup, try the grocery store. I've seen it at the WaySafe.


At SafeWay? lol thanks man


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate to be a donny and thought i might say hi to everyone one and ask a question to the thread . . . . .. . ?

my friend has high % alcohol made from sugar, i think 95% 

question is can i make extract with that and how long do i want to wash with it? and can i do multiple washes


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I hate to be a donny and thought i might say hi to everyone one and ask a question to the thread . . . . .. . ?
> 
> my friend has high % alcohol made from sugar, i think 95%
> 
> question is can i make extract with that and how long do i want to wash with it? and can i do multiple washes


Ethanol has rather more solvent power than isopropanol. It is also more polar, making it easier for it to pick up sugars, chlorophyll and other undesirables. I imagine you could try a super quick wash, but you're caught on the horns of a dilemma: do you want quality (one very quick wash), or efficient recovery (multiple washes, with unavoidable impurities)? cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

i would like to find a comfortable medium, as im told their is a lot of this stuff if i want it, is it possible to do a mutliple washes and then filter with a syringe and a .02 micron screen?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 26, 2011)

I'n not aware of anyone who makes a .02 micron (20 nm!) screen. Filtration won't have any effect in terms of avoiding or remedying extraction of yuckies. I do recommend a different solvent. cn


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow Matt this is great info !! I feel like this thread is forming my opinions and methods for solvent based extracts for years to come!!! I have made them for quite a while but this is going to the next level! I am a fan of concretes! Dabs o Crete on my vaape


Matt Rize said:


> that is pretty much spot on. The concrete plant waxes are polar like cannabinoids, and are why we call bho "budder" "wax" "comb". All these textures are from slightly different combinations of plant waxes, crystalline cannabinoids, and oily terpenoids.
> 
> Iso washed BHO is the "purest" in terms of cannabinoids, BUT that is an oversimplified view of cannabis science. Pure, in the cannabis world, has to include the terpenoids, as they greatly affect the overall high. Some terpenoids acts just like THC, some act against THC. There is a lot more going on than just cannabinoids. This is why BHO is actually the #1 solvent for cannabis extracts. An isowashed BHO is wax free, but also terpenoid free. The best iso washed BHO has essential oil added to the extract right at the end, to replace the iso removed terpenoids. But I only know one guy doing that, and he is a crazy old chemist.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I'n not aware of anyone who makes a .02 micron (20 nm!) screen. Filtration won't have any effect in terms of avoiding or remedying extraction of yuckies. I do recommend a different solvent. cn


thanks i appreicieate it, i have found .02 micron screens 

i normally make BHO, nice lovely red glass, but i assume that a crack down on butane is on the way, and am looking for new ways to extract . .. . . i will most likely just use my bubble bags


----------



## Joedank (Oct 26, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i would like to find a comfortable medium, as im told their is a lot of this stuff if i want it, is it possible to do a mutliple washes and then filter with a syringe and a .02 micron screen?


I make iso hash from old bubble and use a large 200ml syringe to skim off the top of the extraction leaving the hash in solution for another wash with 10 min of settle time I uslly leave about 16/20% behind and it has no phycoactive powers just mostly cellulose.. I get clean washes with a steady hand and a syringe but at first I used a gold plated coffee filter


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 26, 2011)

Some of us are getting extracts comparable to bho from ice water, it just a lot harder and less yield. 
Ice water extracted wax.... aka Ice Wax


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2011)

you all make this way too hard.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

Joedank said:


> I make iso hash from old bubble and use a large 200ml syringe to skim off the top of the extraction leaving the hash in solution for another wash with 10 min of settle time I uslly leave about 16/20% behind and it has no phycoactive powers just mostly cellulose.. I get clean washes with a steady hand and a syringe but at first I used a gold plated coffee filter


gold plated, nice, but why, more chemistry i assume

why does 16/20% stay behind?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you all make this way too hard.


Hey, its art. Its supposed to be like that. If we all made the same extract with the same tech, that would be boring.


----------



## dam612 (Oct 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yup, try the grocery store. I've seen it at the WaySafe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that was amazing! i knew it was going to happen but still jumped


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2011)

art is what you create after you smoke the oil.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> art is what you create after you smoke the oil.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 26, 2011)

"MOM the house is on fire" .. lol why did they shut the camera off it was just getting good...


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 26, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> "MOM the house is on fire" .. lol why did they shut the camera off it was just getting good...


I accidentally did something like that once, well not that stupid but it sounded like it. Had a glass pot lid on a flame on the burner for a little while lol didn't see it, put it in the sink and put cold water on it (yeah great idea) BANG! glass alll down the garbage disposal.


----------



## BA142 (Oct 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yup, try the grocery store. I've seen it at the WaySafe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow those guys are idiots

"gimme a newport"

*EXPLOSION*

THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2011)

yup . . . . . .


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2011)

NEVER use heat during the extraction process.

i keep telling you all.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 26, 2011)

I use hot water no heat


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I use hot water no heat


HOT water_ is_ heat.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2011)

heat is used for nothing more but to SPEED up the process. slow down and do it right.


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 26, 2011)

So I gave away the black/green goop I made the other day.

My buddy that took it calls me up this morning saying he had to take the day off from work due to having a bright green stained tongue, lol. 
Is this common?
He blames it on the goop.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> So I gave away the black/green goop I made the other day.
> 
> My buddy that took it calls me up this morning saying he had to take the day off from work due to having a bright green stained tongue, lol.
> Is this common?
> He blames it on the goop.


 never heard of anything like that before, pics... PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 26, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> never heard of anything like that before, pics... PICS!!!!!!!


Been trying to get one all morning, lol!


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 26, 2011)

I do it outside and use hot water out of the tap. No boiling. Just a smaller pyrex pan inside a larger one. Then pour warm water inside the larger one.


----------



## burrr (Oct 26, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Some of us are getting extracts comparable to bho from ice water, it just a lot harder and less yield.
> Ice water extracted wax.... aka Ice Wax


Matt, is method the regular bubble bags? can you share some more info? Water is my preferred solvent to consume


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 26, 2011)

burrr said:


> Matt, is method the regular bubble bags? can you share some more info? Water is my preferred solvent to consume


Check my giant hash how-to in the organic forum. I call my hash "ice wax" because that is short for ice water extracted wax. The picture above was used to demonstrate two different finishing techniques. The technique on the left is my personal style. And the right is a combination of my style and Selecta Nikka T's "solventless wax" style. . 
https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 26, 2011)

Def gonna try it


----------



## acid8urn (Oct 27, 2011)

here is some of the best *BHO*, its as *pure* as it gets. ..as u can see from its color this is why its called butane honey oil-bho


----------



## bigwood111 (Oct 27, 2011)

This is how we make ear wax Nor Cal style
Blue Cheese x Super grape ape wax





Chem 4 ear wax


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 27, 2011)

bigwood111 said:


> This is how we make ear wax Nor Cal style
> Blue Cheese x Super grape ape wax
> Chem 4 ear wax


Hell yeah man. That is the bomb ear wax I'm used to seeing around; usually on shelves in dispensaries.

Any basic outlines on your tek? More specifically the whipping process... Such as heating methods/time applied? It would be a great contribution .

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner.html
Started 10-2-11
Currently:
693 Replies
486 Likes
wow  nice job everybody, _thanks for the contributions!_


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 27, 2011)

actually 492 Likes and 697 replies...


----------



## burrr (Oct 27, 2011)

BHO- what is left behind after making it? Does BHO made with a pvc tube contain traces of the pvc? what else remains behind? have labs been checking for leftover chemicals in the samples they test?


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

Nothing if you used good 'tane, no so long as you used threads and not glue, nothing except the goods, doubt it. cn


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Oct 27, 2011)

Just got a package of glass for my oil vape! They're great storage for your extra oil and now I'll always have clean glass!


----------



## bigwood111 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Hell yeah man. That is the bomb ear wax I'm used to seeing around; usually on shelves in dispensaries.
> 
> Any basic outlines on your tek? More specifically the whipping process... Such as heating methods/time applied? It would be a great contribution .
> 
> ...


I only use Vector Butane 5x refined. 
I run my butane through chopped flowers and give put in hot water bath. (as hot as sink will get water)
I change water about 3 times because I do 7oz of flower per run.
When most of the butane has evaporated I start whipping it while on the hot water bath. As soon as it gets a little thicker I pull it off the bath and continue to whip for 10-15 min.
Then I let it sit for 1 hr at room temperature. 
After the hr of sitting I give it another hot water bath and whip it for about 10 min while on the hot water.
Then I take it out in the sun and let the sun cook it for around an hour or so. It will turn golden amber at this point and you will see a little bit more butane bubbles.
After about an hr I whip it again and you'll notice now that is getting a lot thicker and hardly any bubbles. Whip it for 10 min or so and then spread it out a little in the pyrex and let it sit out in the sun for another 30 min. At this point you're almost done. You'll notice now that it is honey consistent like taffy. If you prefer it this way then you can vacuum purge it or put it in glass. I like it where it's easy to work with and a little drier and much more manageable. I let it sit out for a day or two at room temperature this way the small amount of butane that is left evaporates and your product becomes wax. You do not need to vacuum purge at this point. Now enjoy or donate!!!

Hope this helps some people!


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Oct 27, 2011)

I know everyone is bonkers for BHO but has anyone ever tried leaching the chlorophyl from the bud with water, completely drying, and then using a non-polar solvent to extract the terpenoids and cannabinoids? Like ether or acetone?


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lysemith said:


> I know everyone is bonkers for BHO but has anyone ever tried leaching the chlorophyl from the bud with water, completely drying, and then using a non-polar solvent to extract the terpenoids and cannabinoids? Like ether or acetone?


I was directed away from acetone. Not sure why though.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 27, 2011)

When you use saturated hydrocarbon as a solvent, you don't get chlorophyll in any significant quantity or other water-solubles. I took a hexanes extract of good trim and performed a water wash (using a sep. funnel) on half of it, back in the day. No difference except a wee bit of goods lost into the water. 
Ether and acetone are both more aggressive solvents than the alkane hydrocarbons. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

burrr said:


> BHO- what is left behind after making it? Does BHO made with a pvc tube contain traces of the pvc? what else remains behind? have labs been checking for leftover chemicals in the samples they test?


Using PVC is a very bad idea. Why? Because phalates can be picked up with the gases.

"What are phthalates? How are they used?
Phthalates are a class of widely used industrial compounds known technically as dialkyl or alkyl aryl esters of 1,2-benzenedicarboxylic acid. There are many phthalates with many uses, and just as many toxicological properties.

Phthalates crept into widespread use over the last several decades because of their many beneficial chemical properties. Now they are ubiquitous, not just in the products in which they are intentionally used, but also as contaminants in just about anything. About a billion pounds per year are produced worldwide.

Intentional uses of phthalates include softeners of plastics, oily substances in perfumes, additives to hairsprays, lubricants and wood finishers. That new car smell, which becomes especially pungent after the car has been sitting in the sun for a few hours, is partly the pungent odor of phthalates volatilizing from a hot plastic dashboard. In the evening's cool they then condense out of the inside air of the car to form an oily coating on the inside of the windshield.

What are the health concerns?
Much of the existing literature on phthalates' toxicological properties focuses on the old approach to toxicology: high level exposure for cancer endpoints, and occupational exposure leading to adult infertility. In the past several years, however, particularly led by Earl Gray's laboratory at the US Environmental Protection Agency, attention has turned to low-dose toxicity of phthalates during crucial windows of fetal development. As these studies have advanced, they have fundamentally changed our perception of potential health risks of phthalates.
http://www.ourstolenfuture.org/newscience/oncompounds/phthalates/phthalates.htm


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

Lysemith said:


> I know everyone is bonkers for BHO but has anyone ever tried leaching the chlorophyl from the bud with water, completely drying, and then using a non-polar solvent to extract the terpenoids and cannabinoids? Like ether or acetone?


water curing... I've heard it works, but with the other options, and the quality of those options, there is no reason to water cure. Ether and Acetone are both very dangerous to use. Acetone is not to be used because it won't evap easily. And ether affects people way too easily, it should not be used unless you have a real hood


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 28, 2011)

matt your excessive knowledge on some of this Continues to astound me.

while most of us here are complete backyard chemists, you seem to generally have chemistry knowledge.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> matt your excessive knowledge on some of this Continues to astound me.
> 
> while most of us here are complete backyard chemists, you seem to generally have chemistry knowledge.


I went to college and majored in CHEM. I have a good number of independent lab hours and training. I went to learn to make better solvent extracts, but now I'm in Cali and its felonious, so I've focused on ice water.

Stainless Steel if preferred over glass extraction tubes for many reasons, all safety related. PVC is garbage and toxic to use.

BHO is actually: butane/isobutane/propane honey oil.


----------



## dp sux (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude Im a full melt head(I hitt it all day long like a fiend) mostly smoke it like people smoke (ice) in a light bulb (works the best)

Anyway that looks like a nice batch I didnt read whole thread...

Im starten to run out of it now it gives me actual withdrawl (do you eva feel it)????????????????

Im gonna be smokin plant matter fer next few weeks Agghhhaaaaaaaaaa it sucks......

blow some smoke into sunny window and take a pick of it I love seeing the glands glisten in the smoke in the light take pic of it?????


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I went to college and majored in CHEM. I have a good number of independent lab hours and training. I went to learn to make better solvent extracts, but now I'm in Cali and its felonious, so I've focused on ice water.
> 
> Stainless Steel if preferred over glass extraction tubes for many reasons, all safety related. PVC is garbage and toxic to use.
> 
> BHO is actually: butane/isobutane/propane honey oil.


can you show me where extractions in cali are a felony? 

isn't growing pot a felony? 

thanks, i make a lot of honey oil and you are the only person who i've ever heard say this.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> can you show me where extractions in cali are a felony?
> isn't growing pot a felony?
> thanks, i make a lot of honey oil and you are the only person who i've ever heard say this.


In California, under 215, we can grow and make non-solvent extracts legally, this specifically includes edibles. Chris Conrad already took this to court and the proof is on record. Colorado is the place to be for making bho, its easy and cheap to get a permit. Try getting a permit in cali, good luck with that.

Chris Conrad tried several different angles and it did not work. The court ruled that making medical marijuana solvent extracts, without a permit, is still a felony: http://www.chrisconrad.com/expert.witness/Bergen08CalAppB203793hashOil.pdf

Here is the California solvent extract law:

Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000"

The key word is chemical extraction, which is used here synonymously with solvent extraction. This is different than a water extraction, as water is not considered a chemical in this legal sense. Making kif and ice water hash are both physical separations. Water is well known as the universal polar solvent, ie salt and sugar both dissolve easily in water. But whole trichome heads are coated in a nonpolar waxy cuticle (common in the plant world), and do not dissolve in water. No dissolution of trichome heads means no solvent extraction, so no felony. Three cheers for ice water hash and dry screen hash (kief) in CA! Hash hash hooray!

ASA also claims this to be true, bho=illegal and hash=legal.


> HASH (kief, water hash) IS LEGAL per AG's Report Oct 2003 = copy here
> Concentrated cannabis or hashish is included within the meaning of &#8220;marijuana&#8221; as that term is used in the Compassionate Use Act of 1996.~ PUBLISHED IN THE OFFICIAL REPORTS OFFICE OF THE ATTORNEY GENERALState of California BILL LOCKYER Attorney General October 21, 2003
> http://www.hmsllc.org/No.03_411.pdf
> BUT HASH OIL IS NOT LEGAL - as of Aug. 2008 =
> ...


http://safeaccessnow.org/punbb/viewtopic.php?id=2711

http://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=5174


> Hashing out medical pot law
> by Jason Cox, Keizer Times (OR)
> October 26th, 2007
> Keizer Police recently arrested a medical marijuana grower and patient for manufacturing a controlled substance &#8211; hashish oil.
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

so there is no law that specifically states making butane hash oil is a felony? 

your just taking what's out there and applying it to honey oil, right?

all the clubs here sell it, last time i walked in to any anyways. this is why i'm confused.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so there is no law that specifically states making butane hash oil is a felony?
> 
> your just taking what's out there and applying it to honey oil, right?
> 
> all the clubs here sell it, last time i walked in to any anyways. this is why i'm confused.


No, this CA law, also known as the meth lab law, is applied to bho extraction, successfully, in court. 

*Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000"*

The clubs sell bho because they want $ and 'tane is all the rage right now. Smart dispensaries, like PIM, do not sell butane extracts because that is technically illegal. 99% of dispensaries do not label their BHO as a butane extract for legal reasons.

My experiences with the two big dispensaries in the county involve being told specifically to never say the word butane, and to lie to the press about how BHO is made, calling it an ice water hash for the reporter.

The good people at Tamisium won't ship their extractors to CA because of this law. They also won't do public demos in the state because of this law.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> No, this CA law, also known as the meth lab law, is applied to bho extraction, successfully, in court.
> 
> *Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000"*
> 
> ...



so it's no more breaking the law then growing in the first place. 


thanks for the clarification. you had me worried for a minute.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so it's no more breaking the law then growing in the first place.
> thanks for the clarification. you had me worried for a minute.


Wait? What? If you have your 215 you can grow and make hash legally, and you won't end up with charges as long as the fed is not involved. But making solvent extracts, any of them (qwiso, bho, ect) is clearly a state level felony in Cali with or without a 215 rec.

If we are talking federales, then this whole forum is illegal and everything I post is really about tomatoes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> No, this CA law, also known as the meth lab law, is applied to bho extraction, successfully, in court.
> 
> *Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000"*
> 
> ...



it almost seems as if some people don't want it being made. as they promote their OWN products. 

almost. 

i hate what pot smoking has become.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> it almost seems as if some people don't want it being made. as they promote their OWN products.
> almost.
> i hate what pot smoking has become.


Not like I have not heard this before. TRUTH is no one even knows the legality of what they are doing. So here I am. If I wanted to make $ I'd be blasting 'tane fdd. Like everyone else.  

BHO is twice as profitable for a fraction of the time. But I am too skinny for prison, I'd never make it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Not like I have not heard this before. TRUTH is no one even knows the legality of what they are doing. So here I am. If I wanted to make $ I'd be blasting 'tane fdd. Like everyone else.  BHO is twice as profitable for a fraction of the time.



money is NEVER a factor in anything i do. never. i have plenty already. 



i was speaking of ASA pushing butane extractions as felony. i was speaking of "named" clubs either selling or not selling it based on "what it is". it's all just pot and once again lines are being drawn within the pot smokers. now we got ice water extractors hating on the butane guys. "you're gonna DIE!!!!" all we need now is for HMK to show up. 

it's STUPID what pot smoking has become.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> money is NEVER a factor in anything i do. never. i have plenty already.
> of course you took it personally.
> i was speaking of ASA pushing butane extractions as felony. i was speaking of "named" clubs either selling or not selling it based on "what it is". it's all just pot and once again lines are being drawn within the pot smokers. now we got ioce water extractors hating on the butane guys. "you're gonna DIE!!!!"
> 
> it's STUPID what pot smoking has become.


I wasn't saying anything about you. I was saying, if i had bigger balls I'd be blasting tane because I could be pulling in twice as much money, thats a fact. I make extracts for a living so I do the calculations. 

One of my friends blew up his bho extraction and spent two weeks in the hospital, this was 2 months ago. He still looks hella fucked up. It is personal.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I wasn't saying anything about you. I was saying, if i had bigger balls I'd be blasting tane because I could be pulling in twice as much money, thats a fact. I make extracts for a living so I do the calculations.
> 
> One of my friends blew up his bho extraction and spent two weeks in the hospital, this was 2 months ago. He still looks hella fucked up. It is personal.


you can blow yourself up putting gas in your lawn mower as well. 

not calling your friend stupid, but shit happens. hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> you can blow yourself up putting gas in your lawn mower as well.
> 
> not calling your friend stupid, but shit happens. hope he gets better soon.


True, static electricity is the cause of many gas explosions, commonly at gas stations. It applies to bho extractions as well, and is why I suggest grounding both the blasting vessel, the pyrex pan, and yourself. BHO explosion victims are "bhotards", its really not that hard to avoid an explosion if you blast outside. Many hide their extractions tho, because its illegal and sketch looking, this is what leads to the explosions.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> True, static electricity is the cause of many gas explosions, commonly at gas stations. It applies to bho extractions as well, and is why I suggest grounding both the blasting vessel, the pyrex pan, and yourself. BHO explosion victims are "bhotards", its really not that hard to avoid an explosion if you blast outside. Many hide their extractions tho, because its illegal and sketch looking, this is what leads to the explosions.



proper combustion is what leads to "explosions". such as a confined space that won't allow pressure to escape when the pan does "FLASH". butane vapor flashes and burns off almost immediately. except for the liquid left in the pan. you can walk away from a burning pan of butane in the middle of your kitchen and it will burn itself out. if you don't PANIC and throw napalm everywhere it should be relatively safe. about as safe as refueling your lawn mower. 

spreading the fear of felony prosecution could be one of the reasons people try to hide it. maybe ASA should work on making it safer. kinda like abortion. outlaw it and it will only be done in back allies. then people will DIE.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> water curing... I've heard it works, but with the other options, and the quality of those options, there is no reason to water cure. Ether and Acetone are both very dangerous to use. Acetone is not to be used because it won't evap easily. And ether affects people way too easily, it should not be used unless you have a real hood


*I was under the impression that acetone evaporates quite quickly and easily, and access* to a quality fume hood is not a problem. Acetone I know strips chlorphyl in prolonged exposure so thats why I might use a water wash. since you seem to have more experience with this alternative solvent thing: could you teach me a few things? Have you ever used a vacuum extraction through porous glass filter tubes? If so, with what solvents? Do you do any subsequent washes? Like an acid base wash almost.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

Lysemith said:


> *I was under the impression that acetone evaporates quite quickly and easily, and access* to a quality fume hood is not a problem. Acetone I know strips chlorphyl in prolonged exposure so thats why I might use a water wash. since you seem to have more experience with this alternative solvent thing: could you teach me a few things? Have you ever used a vacuum extraction through porous glass filter tubes? If so, with what solvents? Do you do any subsequent washes? Like an acid base wash almost.


Whoa, you are already over my head lol. The very best extracts I've seen are bho that is then iso washed. Filtering through activated carbon will clean up the extract. BUT as I've said already, butane is about the most perfect solvent for cannabis. There really is not need to use anything else, or to do a second wash. Any second washing is to remove the waxes, but the terpenoids go with the waxes so "dewaxing" is actually counter productive medically.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

could just roll a joint. lol

crazy how this has all evolved. 

i do still smoke joints.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

Here's one that is just too funny to not post... 

"Alberta: A 32-year-old man, dubbed &#8220;Wile E. Coyote&#8221; by a judge, admitted to negligent arson after causing $70,000 in damage in a home explosion. He was trying to make hash oil by dumping butane onto marijuana in a pipe; the highly flammable material exploded while he was nearby playing video games."

LOL @ wile e coyote and nearby playing video games.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Using PVC is a very bad idea. Why? Because phalates can be picked up with the gases.
> 
> "What are phthalates? How are they used?
> Phthalates are a class of widely used industrial compounds known technically as dialkyl or alkyl aryl esters of 1,2-benzenedicarboxylic acid. There are many phthalates with many uses, and just as many toxicological properties.
> ...


White pvc tubing has no plasticizers. That is why i specified threaded. I agree that I would not want to smoke phthalates, but these are really only an issue with plasticized, "soft" PVC. cn


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2011)

whats a joint, i forgot


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> could just roll a joint. lol
> 
> crazy how this has all evolved.
> 
> i do still smoke joints.


I have to say I don't really smoke flowers anymore, unless its some special haze or whatever. I smoke extracts, drop tinctures, and eat an occasional edible these days. Getting uber high on ganj no longer requires brutalizing your lungs with bong rips and joints of flowers. I think thats a good thing for humanity in general. Less time coughing and more time enjoying the way the high comes on. The "gotta cough to get off" ethos has been proven false, but we all knew that long time now. The changes, they are just starting with cannabis, because we are just figuring the science out. 

The whole of society changes, what and how we smoke is just a small part of our evolution. Geek is cool now, and medical marijuana is big $, so I expect our culture to get significantly more advanced in the next few years. You can go with the flow... or fight the current. I do a little of both I suppose.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 28, 2011)

I cough my ass off when I dab


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 28, 2011)

How do you get the butane out of the oil????


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 28, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I cough my ass off when I dab


Whats funny is that bho makes me cough like I'm dying and ice wax barely makes me cough at all. No explanation for that one.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like you are the *DUKE OF ERRRRRRL* matt rize


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

i reckon it's just conditioning. i smoke pure j's at the pub on Fridays which in england is rare. everyone mixes with baccy. i don't cough but everyone else is hacking up a lung. same hitting the bongo.

i'm set to hake a batch of honey but am waiting on getting the tube back from the lad that blew himself up.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 28, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Whats funny is that bho makes me cough like I'm dying and ice wax barely makes me cough at all. No explanation for that one.


Bho, the first 2 hits don't make me cough, 3 and I'm done, and then coughing and the only thing that can stop me from coughing after every throat tickling inhale is to smoke a whole cigarette. Idk if I would ever stop coughing without a cig. The wheezing never stops lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

my boss is the same hits it till he hocks up a lung then lights a cig. idk how he does it but i guess it's regulating your breathing maybe. after 2 weeks of smoking dope pure be it pipe or spliff you just don't cough.takes a while to learn how to baby toke a blunt though


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> my boss is the same hits it till he hocks up a lung then lights a cig. idk how he does it but i guess it's regulating your breathing maybe. after 2 weeks of smoking dope pure be it pipe or spliff you just don't cough.takes a while to learn how to baby toke a blunt though


I'm the same way.................... Cigs dont make me cough, any pot does. Pipe, joint, blunt, vaporizer, bong, oil rips, anything..........


----------



## Joedank (Oct 28, 2011)

Erll makes me cough like hell too...I drink a beer or kombuca depending on time of day  gotta love being self employed...bubble makes me smile not cough !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

think the piece you smoke from makes a big difference, like adding stuff like a diffuser & ice pinch to a bong improves the hit immensely.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

i made some hash today, ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

puts mine to shame





:roll


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

looks good to me.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 28, 2011)

Ill take both...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

did you use a washing machine fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> did you use a washing machine fdd?


yeah, and my new 20 gallon bag.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

haha 20 gal eh pretty big then. i used a 5 gal and got a little over a half ounce. i'm too wrecked to work out the ratio. but i'm pretty sure you win


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 28, 2011)

That's a nice gooey ball of chunky goodness... mmmm like a coco puff. Roll it in nuts and put it on a stick..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 28, 2011)

Did you buy that from aqua lab or is that just a sticker?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Did you buy that from aqua lab or is that just a sticker?


just a sticker. i got it at sears.


----------



## jdro (Oct 28, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Did you buy that from aqua lab or is that just a sticker?


lol does aqua lab really sell washers???


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 29, 2011)

jdro said:


> lol does aqua lab really sell washers???


lol no silly, sears sells the washing machine, the sticker on the washing machine is from aqualab.


----------



## husalife (Oct 29, 2011)

Aqua Lab does sale mini washers! Amazon has 'em cheaper though.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 29, 2011)

Right, just not the same size one as fdd uses   That's from Sears!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so it's no more breaking the law then growing in the first place.
> 
> 
> thanks for the clarification. you had me worried for a minute.


I'm surprised you were unaware!  It's one of those niche laws... That are really easy to work around, & it's so common to see people work around it, that most don't even notice the situation.

As I stated before, in a separate thread: it would be easy to put everything in the books as *'bubble hash'* when selling, or paying people for the supply. 

To me.. Hash is hash.... so far legislation is the only source to declare a *difference* between BHO and bubble.. Obviously BHOvs.Bubble bagged will look different. It will be more expensive, most likely denoted as some special kind of hash by your respective despensary, and then eventually put on the books as "Bubble hash"... when everyone knows it's made with a solvent!  
(well duh it's two to three times as much *$* as the other "bubble hash")


* are words I use loosely. 



@ Matt Rize

I DO have a question for you matt rize.... You said the natural lipids (oils, butters etc.) and h2o are not considered "chemical solvents"..... Well what about our natural gasses? Are O2 and Co2 extractions legal to do without permits in medical states? Are they considered chemical solvents, or are they natural like water? Obviously, it would take skilled technicians and expensive equipment, I don't suggest a work around... 

but strictly speaking of legality and not feasability, is it possible to do o2/co2 extractions without permits?



fdd2blk said:


> just a sticker. i got it at sears.



LOL. 

I was going to say.... If aqua lab is selling full sized washing machines I was going to have to fall out of my chair onto the floor laughing. I wouldn't be surprised though.

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/resinizer-bubblenow-bubbleator-bubble-master/resinizer-mini-washing-machine-14-gallons.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 30, 2011)

Must be a sativa there rite fdd? Smaall trichs. My jack herer was like that, only the small bag caught anything worthwhile.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

@ Sr Verde: The legality of CO2 and O2 extractions in CA is still undetermined. It will go to court eventually and then we will know. I agree that *we* should not give a damn about legality of the extraction process until this whole thing is legalized.

This is what ice water extract that costs 50/g looks like 
Chernobyl ice wax from my vegan organic garden:


----------



## burrr (Oct 30, 2011)

Watching Denver News this morning. Guy blows up his garage, with him in it. Cause unknown, but victim says he was storing some butane in there. 
I've got a feeling I know the cause. one more reason to go ice water over butane, or at least go outside with your butane.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 30, 2011)

That ice wax looks like mac n cheese spirals


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Must be a sativa there rite fdd? Smaall trichs. My jack herer was like that, only the small bag caught anything worthwhile.


i only pulled one bucket of slosh thru the smaller screens. 

i was waiting for someone to notice that. the two small piles are separated trichs from 1 five gallon buckets worth of "hash water".


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 30, 2011)

What's the difference between the methods of making ice wax ala Matt Rize and Bubble Hash from a washing machine a la Aqualab and fdd? 

Titration method? I'm sure it's on here but I'll be damned if I can find it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> What's the difference between the methods of making ice wax ala Matt Rize and Bubble Hash from a washing machine a la Aqualab and fdd?
> 
> Titration method? I'm sure it's on here but I'll be damned if I can find it.


Similar process, fdd just uses a larger washer.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answer. Then you just let it air dry to make it look like that?


----------



## ganjames (Oct 30, 2011)

could i do some damage with one of these?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. Then you just let it air dry to make it look like that?


Check my thread out. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html
Im hella OCD about making the extract so there is lots of little tips in that thread. Perfection of the ice water process is the only way to get ice water extract that is better than bho.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 30, 2011)

Just made this.





I did have to add heat but I did it outside. Turned out great. Really melty


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 30, 2011)

Found this recipe on your thread Matt that really interested me.

I'll share it here in case someone from Toke n talk needs quick tincture.

Is it as strong (as the dark method), have you tried it?

What's the reason that the freezer method is so much quicker do you know too? Sorry if this sounds like 20 questions but this could really help me.

 




> "Freezer Method:
> Put Cannabis & alcohol in a glass jar.
> 2 oz. shake & 1 pint alcohol
> Put the glass jar in a brown paper bag, then into the freezer. Shake it!
> ...


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Found this recipe on your thread Matt that really interested me.
> 
> I'll share it here in case someone from Toke n talk needs quick tincture.
> 
> ...


I've done both methods. I think the freezer methods makes a cleaner tincture and the dark method makes a more potent tincture.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

i wonder if it is similar to *BHO*/ *ISO*

We know:
when considering temperatures, *bho* runs through the tube *extremely cold*, as it's going through a high pressure to a low pressure.... and the *ice cold BHO* running through the tube simply strips the plant matter of the trichomes....... 


*However*, when making *QWISO*.. the alcohol is *room temp*, and it is known that if you expose the room temperature iso alcohol to the plant matter for too long chlorophyll can begin to be stripped from the plant matter... resulting in green, planty 'hash oil' (hence the quick wash)




So I wonder if the temperature of our solvents effects the chlorophyll in different ways


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

that is correct sir. solvent properties change considerably with temperature and pressure. dry ice everything


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i wonder if it is similar to *BHO*/ *ISO*
> 
> We know:
> when considering temperatures, *bho* runs through the tube *extremely cold*, as it's going through a high pressure to a low pressure.... and the *ice cold BHO* running through the tube simply strips the plant matter of the trichomes.......
> ...



speaking from an experience side of things, Definitely.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 30, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> that is correct sir. solvent properties change considerably with temperature and pressure. dry ice everything



haha yeah, thats my next step matt, im going to take my current iso method, extend my contact time with my material, but im going to make poor mans liquid nitrogen to do it with (99% iso + dry ice pellets)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

So it would be beneficial to work with supercooled solvents?

I wonder to what extent the cooling solvents is beneficial before it's detrimental..?
And if there are any exceptions.


Do people put their ISO ALC in the freezer for a day before they run their QWISO? :O


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> So it would be beneficial to work with supercooled solvents?
> 
> I wonder to what extent the cooling solvents is beneficial before it's detrimental..?
> And if there are any exceptions.
> ...


i put my iso AND my material in the Deep freezer for at least a WEEK before i make my stuff, at least -15c all the way though..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> haha yeah, thats my next step matt, im going to take my current iso method, extend my contact time with my material, but im going to make poor mans liquid nitrogen to do it with (99% iso + dry ice pellets)


Awesome idea for a tek dude. Just be careful with the dry ice. Dry ice can have serious, immediate/violent reactions..... !

Way to think outside the box.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2011)

Now should we keep our trichs on the plant matter warm or cold?



Would a temperature difference be key or no? If we can only cool ISO so much, what if we increase the difference by slightly warming the plant matter?


Like what if we warmed our material above some hot hot tap water (with a glass barrier like a pan of course )..... then we ran super cold butane over it? 

Messing with temperatures opens up totally new doors to isolating oil properties 






PS: Nobody do what I'm talking about, you may possibly blow yourself up, I don't know - I haven't tried any of this /\


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Now should we be keeping the the trichs warm or cold in BHO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one method i read about from an old hippies book was taking your material and putting it in the oven around 200F for about 5min on a cookie sheet before running it, supposedly brings out the resins within the leaves as well, meanwhile increasing the solubility of the resins

(eg ever tried to clean a pipe when its cold compared to hot)


----------



## Brimi (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Guys - i still get a very low output. From 20 gr. of Jack Herer i only get like 1-1.5 grams of budder. I use a 1inch tube - 1 foot long. Cap with 1 hole for gas in one end and just a coffee filter in the bottom. Ground up weed - not too fine. Made it pack pretty good in the bottom and used 2 bottles of gas. Anyone who can tell me if this can be tweaked to get most of my cannabinoids extracted?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

not trying to sound like a jerk, but use better material.. low input, low output...
people always get turned onto oil because they believe they can make gold out of garbage... doesnt really work that way
your just concentrating whats already there, so if your starting with what would be considered garbage, your just gonna get concentrated garbage


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hi Guys - i still get a very low output. From 20 gr. of Jack Herer i only get like 1-1.5 grams of budder. I use a 1inch tube - 1 foot long. Cap with 1 hole for gas in one end and just a coffee filter in the bottom. Ground up weed - not too fine. Made it pack pretty good in the bottom and used 2 bottles of gas. Anyone who can tell me if this can be tweaked to get most of my cannabinoids extracted?


2 bottles of 300ml gas should be enough.............. Thats the only suggestion I have really, other than the Jack probably just was real low in potency and that's just what you got............. Always try running another can of butane through!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> not trying to sound like a jerk, but use better material.. low input, low output...
> people always get turned onto oil because they believe they can make gold out of garbage... doesnt really work that way
> your just concentrating whats already there, so if your starting with what would be considered garbage, your just gonna get concentrated garbage


You can make oil out of trim or low quality weed (aka "garbage" to you)............ The problem with it isnt the quality of oil, its that stuffing it in a tube so many times takes so long it isnt cost nor time effective to do it versus making bubble hash out of instead as an example.......... For every ounce of good quality herb someone runs, they have to do 5x or 10x that many runs to get the same amount of oil............


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

i wasnt implying you couldnt, was trying state using a low quality product to begin with, will give you low yields, and an inferior product compared to using material of high quality eg, sugarleaf, popcorn buds, bottom of the bag stuff or full on bud for some of us...


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

For sure oakley! I've been using the popcorn buds for the most part, after about 6 or 7 ounces gave me 14.xx g of oil which sounds about right for the quality stuffed in there...........

I'd like to run ten pounds of nugs one day just to see if I could fill the entire pyrex dish with oil once purged and collected.................... I dont think ms kitty would allow that =)


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

haha as it is ive got 11 ounces of full on full sized trimmed buds sitting in the freezer, pretty sure its getting turned into honey oil......


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you freeze buds prior to their butane shower for making oil? I've always used it at room temperature, was told freezing buds was for ISO or bubble hash, but I dont really have a clue........... Should I freeze em for oil? If so, after ground up then frozen?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

i dont use butane, but i gauruntee it will help  it will pre weaken the trichs before extraction making it that much easier

another method id love to give a try, is making dry ice hash, then processing it further down with iso... seems like a natural course of what to do

when i get some iso to make this next batch of oil im going to try to get a buddy to come over and film the process as i do it so i can make a tutorial video for those interested in learning how to make top notch iso oil


----------



## Brimi (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys - i must have explained myself badly in the last post. The bud i used was top quality ripe fermented bud. All milky trichomes and harvested after 130 days.
This is the most potent bud in the whole area. So it's definitely not the quality of my bud that is to blame. So something is wrong with my technique or equipment.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Guys - i must have explained myself badly in the last post. The bud i used was top quality ripe fermented bud. All milky trichomes and harvested after 130 days.
> This is the most potent bud in the whole area. So it's definitely not the quality of my bud that is to blame. So something is wrong with my technique or equipment.



its a little on the lowside, but its not on the wow wtf side... like researchkitty suggested, try running 2 cans of butane through?


----------



## Brimi (Oct 31, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> its a little on the lowside, but its not on the wow wtf side... like researchkitty suggested, try running 2 cans of butane through?


Yes - ran two cans through. Might be a little left in dish but not enough. Thinking about trying to put it in the coke bottle again - then bud is submerged in butane - this must dissolve the trichomes and get most of it. The first times i did this was like that - it is a little more tricky, but does give a better output i think. (well - not a miracle or anything - guess this just always gives you a little less that you hoped for ;O)


----------



## Brimi (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't help wondering about people always talking about preassure inside the tube. I just don't see how the preassure would build up when one end is just shut by a coffee filter?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2011)

Pressure builds up inside the tube by way of idiots stuffing the tube really packed because they want to get it done faster.  As long as you change the coffee filter every time you change the herb in the tube, you shouldnt have any blowouts from pressure buildup.......... Use two coffee filters if it freaks ya out that much


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> i dont use butane, but i gauruntee it will help  it will pre weaken the trichs before extraction making it that much easier
> 
> another method id love to give a try, is making dry ice hash, then processing it further down with iso... seems like a natural course of what to do
> 
> when i get some iso to make this next batch of oil im going to try to get a buddy to come over and film the process as i do it so i can make a tutorial video for those interested in learning how to make top notch iso oil


i made dry ice hash. then i added it to some bud and put it in the coffee grinder. then i blasted it with butane.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 31, 2011)

Brimi said:


> I can't help wondering about people always talking about preassure inside the tube. I just don't see how the preassure would build up when one end is just shut by a coffee filter?


you need to stuff enough trim into the tube to cause pressure to build or the butane just blows by without extracting anything. if there is not enough back pressure for liquid to fill the tube then you aren't doing it right. there is a narrow line between not enough and too much though. too much and the butane won't be able to pass thru at all. you want it to pass thru, but with the MOST resistance you can create. i often shake and spin my tube while blasting it to get everything possible. 

if your butane is dripping out of your filter and it is clear you can stop. drip a drip or two off to the side and let it evaporate real quick to see how much you are actually extracting.

a good extraction will immediately ooze out of the filter as a rich honey color. once this color vanishes you can stop.


----------



## bigwood111 (Nov 1, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hi Guys - i still get a very low output. From 20 gr. of Jack Herer i only get like 1-1.5 grams of budder. I use a 1inch tube - 1 foot long. Cap with 1 hole for gas in one end and just a coffee filter in the bottom. Ground up weed - not too fine. Made it pack pretty good in the bottom and used 2 bottles of gas. Anyone who can tell me if this can be tweaked to get most of my cannabinoids extracted?


Best bet to use 1 can of butane per oz of product you pit into tube. Also after making bho for quite a while now I chop all my plant material in the Ninja chopper.( available at target,Walmart, etc). This will get your plant matter to a better form to fill your tube. Then just tap your tube on the ground lightly to pack plant matter. Lightly is key here, don't want it to tight.

I run 7 oz of matter at a time with 6 cans of butane and am always between 29 and 32 grams of finished wax after fully drying.


----------



## jyermum (Nov 1, 2011)

Hahaha.. I just searched colIbri 12 pack on amazon and in the frequently bought together it has the 12 pack + Norpro stainless baster and fiskars pruning snips


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 1, 2011)

ive got a lovely bunch of coconuts!


----------



## jyermum (Nov 1, 2011)

This is fucked! In the past I was pissed off because I had all the nug I needed and then some but I was spending way too much money on blunt skins and bags of ice. I think this butane habit is going to be way more expensive.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 1, 2011)

So I was pressing my ti dabber onto the pool of vac oil thats crazy stable... it shattered off and my dab ended up in my eyelash


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 1, 2011)

okay so, someone link me to a good bho extractor, think im going to buy one to do side by side testing of iso and butane and show the results


----------



## jdro (Nov 1, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> okay so, someone link me to a good bho extractor, think im going to buy one to do side by side testing of iso and butane and show the results


http://okief.com/


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 1866871View attachment 1866872View attachment 1866873View attachment 1866874View attachment 1866875View attachment 1866876View attachment 1866877View attachment 1866878View attachment 1866879View attachment 1866880

I put videos here:
https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/482723-hash.html

More Types/Qualities/Batch sizes/Methods of hash will be added to YouTube.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta check in with this update. Kush Organics Vapor Lounge on the 101 in Hopland officially opened the dabs bar. You can sit and watch the 101 traffic crawl thru Hopland as you dab out, so sick. They have all sort of erl gear, from extraction tubes to Hitman percolators and all sorts of accessories. The best part is they have 4 kinds of Phillips Rx bho, made with a Tami. And they have 4 kinds of my Ice Wax. I don't even remember driving home lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 2, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> okay so, someone link me to a good bho extractor, think im going to buy one to do side by side testing of iso and butane and show the results


I sell em for $25 delivered to RIU members, they are 25mm diameter and a foot long. They will run about a half ounce to an ounce ground up each time. OR, I have some oddball sized larger diameter ones for the same price but an extra $5 for shipping since they are around 3x the weight. Oddball sized means they are a little shorter, around 10-11", rather than a foot long. They will all do around 2oz to 8oz depending on the length/diameter. The oddball sizes are a few 50mm, 44mm and 32mm. So hit me up with what amount you'd be running each tube and I'll try to match the oddball sizes ones up. They all come with coffee filters and rubber bands so you can be gangster.

They are also on eBay for $50-$150, local head shops sometimes carry them just gotta get lucky with a store that knows enough to stock them..........


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Gotta check in with this update. Kush Organics Vapor Lounge on the 101 in Hopland officially opened the dabs bar. You can sit and watch the 101 traffic crawl thru Hopland as you dab out, so sick. They have all sort of erl gear, from extraction tubes to Hitman percolators and all sorts of accessories. The best part is they have 4 kinds of Phillips Rx bho, made with a Tami. And they have 4 kinds of my Ice Wax. I don't even remember driving home lol.


You lucky muh phucka...


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

New dabbers





the little one is a pendant dabber.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> New dabbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at these makes me feel like "Magic" is just, "Sneaky Drug use"


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Is a dabber something you blow torch to make hot then put on the oil? 

<----Learning


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Is a dabber something you blow torch to make hot then put on the oil?
> 
> <----Learning


Pick up the oil, to put on bowl.
Or dabber to coal with something catching smoke.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

To make this easier.
[video=youtube;KVURTBKDwcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVURTBKDwcY[/video]


----------



## jdro (Nov 2, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> New dabbers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these for sale? Ill take one... or two.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

So finshaggy instead of a dabber you use a knife and heat the oil off the knife on top of weed in a glass pipe?


----------



## jdro (Nov 2, 2011)

So I was in the shop and had to complete my collection with a ti nail. Now I am just working on picking out a perfect oil rig. For now im using to big of a piece but whatever


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Pick up the oil, to put on bowl.
> Or dabber to coal with something catching smoke.


Thanks man I appreciate your help.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> Are these for sale? Ill take one... or two.


 Yeah. Everything for sale. 20$ a piece. They are decent size


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> So finshaggy instead of a dabber you use a knife and heat the oil off the knife on top of weed in a glass pipe?


Yeah...

His dabber would be serving the same purpose as my knife, but glass is better most likely...
OR you put the dabber on a hot coal, and catch your smoke with a hose or something ,and smoke that way.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

The necklaces are for dabs on the go. Always ready to dab..
$25 for pendants


----------



## Josh3235 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, those are nice. I've never thought of using a dabber for oil. I always use paper clips.


----------



## jdro (Nov 2, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah...
> 
> His dabber would be serving the same purpose as my knife, but glass is better most likely...
> OR you put the dabber on a hot coal, and catch your smoke with a hose or something ,and smoke that way.


Were using the dabber to take oil from our dish or vial and dab it onto a heated up nail and globe or a curve. You heat it up with a torch.. Like these..


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

I love my dabber. We have a very close relationship.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> Were using the dabber to take oil from our dish or vial and dab it onto a heated up nail and globe or a curve. You heat it up with a torch.. Like these..
> 
> View attachment 1867612View attachment 1867613


Nice.

All I've got is a bowl for now. No hash gear.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

I can fix that...


----------



## burrr (Nov 2, 2011)

So what are choices available for BHO tubes? turkey basters and what else. can you post some links?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 2, 2011)

burrr said:


> So what are choices available for BHO tubes? turkey basters and what else. can you post some links?


Glass and Steel tubes are the two most often chosen choices......... Glass links a few posts back for mine, for steel tubes there's a WIDE variety of choices all over ebay/the-internet......... You can make your own steel one, or even go really ghetto and make it from pvc tube and caps with the holes drilled. Each system has its own pros and cons, teh pvc ones are mini pipe bombs if you stuff em too much and "rumors" say that pvc can get in your oil (not for what you buy at home depot). Steel tubes I have no experience with, but I really like how they have legs and can stand in your pyrex pan while working the material, although you *should* be shaking and spinning the tube while your dumping butane down it for the best results.

--> Glass Tubes
--> Steel Tubes
--> Turkey Baster (LOL, dont do this)
--> PVC tubes with drilled plastic caps (Works)

That's about it with respect to butane honey oil for the extraction device


----------



## jdro (Nov 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Glass and Steel tubes are the two most often chosen choices......... Glass links a few posts back for mine, for steel tubes there's a WIDE variety of choices all over ebay/the-internet......... You can make your own steel one, or even go really ghetto and make it from pvc tube and caps with the holes drilled. Each system has its own pros and cons, teh pvc ones are mini pipe bombs if you stuff em too much and "rumors" say that pvc can get in your oil (not for what you buy at home depot). Steel tubes I have no experience with, but I really like how they have legs and can stand in your pyrex pan while working the material, although you *should* be shaking and spinning the tube while your dumping butane down it for the best results.
> 
> --> Glass Tubes
> --> Steel Tubes
> ...


Not sure why you say LOL dont do this to using a turkey baster. The steel turkey basters from bed bath and beyond work perfectly and the hole fits the large fitting on a vector can perfectly. The only downfall is it does not hold a lot of material. But if you only want to be doing small processes, this could work well for you. It worked well for me until I quickly wanted to be able to run bigger batches.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nasty question for you all.

i know that running low-quality bud will yield low quality concentrates. What about *contaminated* bud, i.e. bud that has had worms on it. i have a shit-ton of bud and trim from 5 outdoor plants that got riddled with worms. While trimming, i have cut out as much nastiness as i could but i guarantee you there are worm turds in there on some of it. 

Any suggestions on how to process it in order to get the cleanest concentrate possible? Is it trash? Hash? Oil?

Just hate to waste that much bud when there are SOOoo many pretty trichs that are still very viable.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I can fix that...


I don't got money for it now.
Right now I'm just kinda rockin everything like in the boons, #FromTheSticksToTheBricks. Maybe later I'll need gear. But I'm going to be spending a lot of time in Mexico in a few months, and can probably just pick up stuff there for a couple pesos, or traded for some hash.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

burrr said:


> So what are choices available for BHO tubes? turkey basters and what else. can you post some links?


Steel. Stainless steel. I've heard copper.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Nasty question for you all.
> 
> i know that running low-quality bud will yield low quality concentrates. What about *contaminated* bud, i.e. bud that has had worms on it. i have a shit-ton of bud and trim from 5 outdoor plants that got riddled with worms. While trimming, i have cut out as much nastiness as i could but i guarantee you there are worm turds in there on some of it.
> 
> ...


I say blast it and smoke worm extract.
The butane should work as a cleaning agent of some sort since it's woking as a solvent.


And maybe 3 coffee filters?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd feel better after using some kind of high proof ISO if it has worm turds and god knows what else in it...


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Kinda frettin' it. i know that i won't be able to consume it all myself but don't want to do any damage to anyone else. i guess full-disclosure is in order and let them decide?


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

But i still want the cleanest extraction possible.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 2, 2011)

dank.... im still interested in the blue/white/black with gold accent oil bubbler....


I keep looking at brand name tubes and think "ooohh!" then i have to slap myself on the hand because I haven't bought your custom bubbler that you havent made yet


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> I'd feel better after using some kind of high proof ISO if it has worm turds and god knows what else in it...


Agreed. Alcohol should murder anything, and kill any germs, then once it's evaporated you'll still have work gunk.

But it'll be clean...


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Agreed. Alcohol should murder anything, and kill any germs, then once it's evaporated you'll still have work gunk.
> 
> But it'll be clean...


Wow that's gonna take a lot of iso.....


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> dank.... im still interested in the blue/white/black with gold accent oil bubbler....
> 
> 
> I keep looking at brand name tubes and think "ooohh!" then i have to slap myself on the hand because I haven't bought your custom bubbler that you havent made yet


 Been side tracked


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you use the same ISO and shake it up in different jars while straining the ISO into another jar of shake would that be a good way of using less ISO and getting a higher potency product?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> If you use the same ISO and shake it up in different jars while straining the ISO into another jar of shake would that be a good way of using less ISO and getting a higher potency product?


It can only get so full though. Like the ISO


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> If you use the same ISO and shake it up in different jars while straining the ISO into another jar of shake would that be a good way of using less ISO and getting a higher potency product?


So, say for example, 1 gallon of iso over trim/bud, filter, use the same iso to process the next batch of trim/bud and so on? Should be potent as hell i would think but would it not also concentrate any impurities left?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 2, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Been side tracked


No problem... Just letting you know


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> So, say for example, 1 gallon of iso over trim/bud, filter, use the same iso to process the next batch of trim/bud and so on? Should be potent as hell i would think but would it not also concentrate any impurities left?


If you filter it through a coffee filter at the end I don't think so? This might be a great way to use less ISO and have a higher potency goo.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> If you filter it through a coffee filter at the end I don't think so? This might be a great way to use less ISO and have a higher potency goo.


i just made my first iso using fdd's method of plenty of time. Ran the iso through two batches of trim (about 1 1/2 oz total, half each run) and it is wicked strong. Dark, but strong. Washed for about 1 minute per 3/4 oz.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> i just made my first iso using fdd's method of plenty of time. Ran the iso through two batches of trim (about 1 1/2 oz total, half each run) and it is wicked strong. Dark, but strong. Washed for about 1 minute per 3/4 oz.


Sounds good, got a picture?


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> Sounds good, got a picture?


No. i will take some when i process this bunch though. It was seriously dark. Like black dark. Wondered if the 1 minute was too long but ....?


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

What would happen if i were to bubble hash it and then make iso from the hash? Thinking extra filtration along with sterilization from the iso.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> What would happen if i were to bubble hash it and then make iso from the hash? Thinking extra filtration along with sterilization from the iso.


if you do it right you can get a very high quality extract with the two processes. two processes is common. or even just rescreening with the bags.


----------



## Brimi (Nov 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> Not sure why you say LOL dont do this to using a turkey baster. The steel turkey basters from bed bath and beyond work perfectly and the hole fits the large fitting on a vector can perfectly. The only downfall is it does not hold a lot of material. But if you only want to be doing small processes, this could work well for you. It worked well for me until I quickly wanted to be able to run bigger batches.


Most "PVC" plumbing pipes today are made of PP (polypopylene) This is also what coke bottles are made from (in my country anyways). As far as i could find out PP is safe with butane. I have stored fluent gas in a coke bottle for weeks without plastic getting unclear. I use a plumbing "PVC"-tube 1 inch with a cap in one end with 1 hole - and coffee filter in the other end.
I learned from this thread how important it is to grind the bud to get it packed right. I did a run earlier where i packed it too loose - couldn't understand why the yield was so low - did another run packing it better and this time i got the same amount as from first run. Now i pack it right in first run and gain a lot more. Now i guess i get about 10-12 % BHO.

Anyways - thanks for your tips to let me get this right. My christmas stash is no longer a big sealed jar with well cured Jack Herer - now it's a little tiny glass jar with yellow Jack budder - just smell so much like citrus - mmm


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 2, 2011)

this is NOT me.  




[video=youtube;qVAmqjPiamo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVAmqjPiamo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 2, 2011)

With that beard I'd hope it isnt you lol...........


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 2, 2011)

That's me!!


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> if you do it right you can get a very high quality extract with the two processes. two processes is common. or even just rescreening with the bags.


Any personal concern, on your part, with the worm feces? Would you smoke it?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Most "PVC" plumbing pipes today are made of PP (polypopylene) This is also what coke bottles are made from (in my country anyways). As far as i could find out PP is safe with butane. I have stored fluent gas in a coke bottle for weeks without plastic getting unclear. I use a plumbing "PVC"-tube 1 inch with a cap in one end with 1 hole - and coffee filter in the other end.
> I learned from this thread how important it is to grind the bud to get it packed right. I did a run earlier where i packed it too loose - couldn't understand why the yield was so low - did another run packing it better and this time i got the same amount as from first run. Now i pack it right in first run and gain a lot more. Now i guess i get about 10-12 % BHO.
> 
> Anyways - thanks for your tips to let me get this right. My christmas stash is no longer a big sealed jar with well cured Jack Herer - now it's a little tiny glass jar with yellow Jack budder - just smell so much like citrus - mmm


The ones I've seen are all polycarbonate. I have always been impressed by their solvent resistance. i have stored methylene chloride and xylenes - two rather aggressive solvents - in polycarbonate drink bottles. The solvents stayed clean, and the bottles didn't show any hazing or other signs of being affected.
In the USA the pipes in question are made of PVC, but it is not plasticized. PVC _will_ be dissolved by xylenes, methylene chloride, acetone etc. but not the alkane hydrocarbons. cn


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Any personal concern, on your part, with the worm feces? Would you smoke it?


 mmmmmm worm feces


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 2, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> The ones I've seen are all polycarbonate. I have always been impressed by their solvent resistance. i have stored methylene chloride and xylenes - two rather aggressive solvents - in polycarbonate drink bottles. The solvents stayed clean, and the bottles didn't show any hazing or other signs of being affected.
> In the USA the pipes in question are made of PVC, but it is not plasticized. PVC _will_ be dissolved by xylenes, methylene chloride, acetone etc. but not the alkane hydrocarbons. cn


So you're saying PVC in the US is safe to use for bho?


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 2, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> mmmmmm worm feces



Exactly. Which is why i was asking about filtration/concentration.


----------



## Josh3235 (Nov 2, 2011)

I would definitely feel safe smoking the ISO if you extracted it twice. My friend does that sometimes with some of his bubble hash, except he uses BHO. But if you do good, Like Matt said, It can be very good quality.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 2, 2011)

Do an ISO wash. Then Naptha, and throw away the dirty layer. You may have to get it into acetone before Naptha, but it will make an alkaloid extract.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> So you're saying PVC in the US is safe to use for bho?


I would like to see some facts as well. Some links, maybe some quotes from a professional. Seems like a crock of shit to me. Stainless or Glass ftw.


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I would like to see some facts as well. Some links, maybe some quotes from a professional. Seems like a crock of shit to me. Stainless or Glass ftw.


I wasn't doubting it, just wondering because I'm going to want to make some bho, and I need to know what to use 

I was thinking glass, but that seems like it'd hurt if it exploded.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I wasn't doubting it, just wondering because I'm going to want to make some bho, and I need to know what to use
> 
> I was thinking glass, but that seems like it'd hurt if it exploded.


stainless steel turkey baster is the obvious best choice, $12. it won't explode or leech phalates into your extract. you can clean it and reuse it with out compromising the integrity. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280741205575&hlp=false <<<< $12 no joke
















This is the way. Please don't use a fuggin coke bottle. Don't be a bhotard. Pics are not mine and are intended for educational purposes only.


----------



## jdro (Nov 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> stainless steel turkey baster is the obvious best choice, $12. it won't explode or leech phalates into your extract. you can clean it and reuse it with out compromising the integrity.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280741205575&hlp=false <<<< $12 no joke
> 
> 
> ...


that turkey baster at the bed bath and beyond here is 7$, and I dont use that long needle point to it. The vector tip fits perfectly into the hole at the top of the baster getting a good seal.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 2, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> So you're saying PVC in the US is safe to use for bho?


Unplasticized PVC, such as the white Schedule 40, should be entirely safe. My advice is to use only threaded fittings. The "blue glue" contains tetrahydrofuran among other things ... an aggressive and somewhat toxic solvent. 

From the K-Mac Plastics Compatibility Chart, "type 1" (unplasticized) PVC is "recommended" for butane and hexanes, whereas "type 2" (clear, plasticized) PVC is Not Recommended. I used a homemade PVC pressure rig myself once with liquid HFC-134a (1,1,1,2-tetrafluoroethane) at room temp and about 70 psi. Got nice "b"ho out of it!

Heh, whaddya know. I found my old rig in a "save from divorce" box. cn
Left branch with "big" ball valve: pressurized gas inlet.
Top branch with "small" ball valve: pressurized extract tap, connects to siphon tube which will have a bit of paper towel wired on as a filter for a run
Right branch: siphon tube extends into PVC pressure vessel.
Bottom branch: The Judge, with its own protective ball valve for pulling a vacuum prior to introducing the Working Fluid. c


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> that turkey baster at the bed bath and beyond here is 7$, and I dont use that long needle point to it. The vector tip fits perfectly into the hole at the top of the baster getting a good seal.


Thanks. $7 for a stainless tube FTW

Don't be a bhotard. There isn't a lab in the world that uses PVC and solvents. Glass or Stainless.


----------



## jdro (Nov 2, 2011)

[youtube]oZaJktZqmhg[/youtube]

sorry the camera man was all dabbed up and the video is all sidewards upsideway down. yeah, mad dabs. go in hd and really check this piece out tho.. sickkk..1:15 for the goods.


----------



## jdro (Nov 3, 2011)

oh damnit somehow managed to hold the camera the wrong way when meaning to do it right this time. Oh well, .08 dab this time.. oh yeah.. let me do a little dab maybe this time it will be filmed right 
[youtube]qp5gbe3IlCs[/youtube]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> this is NOT me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaat? Off a spoon... that was a huge dab, it just kept going 

nice share


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 3, 2011)

Fresh oil hanging in the air 

I thought it was a cool shot so 
From this series of photos > https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/403230-sr-verdes-rollitup-glass-index-45.html#post6564971


----------



## murr1057 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice pic but I have a question. How do you get the nail to stay in place ?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 4, 2011)

murr1057 said:


> Nice pic but I have a question. How do you get the nail to stay in place ?


The nail stays in place by way of either fins on the titanium nails or dots on the glass nails that makes it "rest" on top of the male joint that the dome slides over......


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 6, 2011)

My new travel dome I made so I don't have to take a bong to parties. Its the shizz




y


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn.. you guys quieted down this weekend..

How do you guys clean ur dome? I was thinking of making a drip pan so to say that I can put my dome on and heating in my toaster oven so I can reclaim the oil that stuck to the sides.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 6, 2011)

Made some Keif Cannady. I figure that fits here....Banana flavored.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 6, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Damn.. you guys quieted down this weekend..
> 
> How do you guys clean ur dome? I was thinking of making a drip pan so to say that I can put my dome on and heating in my toaster oven so I can reclaim the oil that stuck to the sides.


I turn my sink on to run hot hot water... then I let my water rinse all the excess oil away..


Then I clean with ISO and salt


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 6, 2011)

I was looking fir a way to keep the execs oil. Had a lot if newbs smearing it inside the dome.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 6, 2011)

Asked the same question once and someone recommended putting my pieces I want washed into a ziplock....adding a couple ounces of Iso. Alch. and swishing it around....then dumping the golden liquid onto a plate to let the Iso. evaporate.......never tried it.....but it sounds good!!!


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 6, 2011)

i always kinda wondered about reclaiming the oil. Never had any real success though.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Asked the same question once and someone recommended putting my pieces I want washed into a ziplock....adding a couple ounces of Iso. Alch. and swishing it around....then dumping the golden liquid onto a plate to let the Iso. evaporate.......never tried it.....but it sounds good!!!



Did a similar thing. Was fairly potent but harsh as hell.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

lol you want a way? ill tell you the most basic simple possible way, scrape it out!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/D00071-Clay-Ceramics-Clean-up-Sculpting-Tool-OOAK-/190442951476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5748d334

buy yourself one of these lil 5$ marvels


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 6, 2011)

The Iso part is what turned me off.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 6, 2011)

Seemed like heating it back into a small pyrex pan worked. I was just holding ut with long tweazers and torching it. Letting it drip then scraping again


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 6, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> i always kinda wondered about reclaiming the oil. Never had any real success though.









Get an oil adapter like the clear one you see right in the front..... see how it has a drip catch right there? Seems like about 15-20% of the oil I smoke ends up at the bottom and I just heat it a little and let it drip out into a dish.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 6, 2011)

i just always wondered what the makeup of that residual oil was. Would be kinda cool to run some samples through a lab.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 6, 2011)

i think it just goes solid > gas > solid (on the glass walls)


I don't know about it changing, maybe slightly with the short exposure to heat... but probably not a whole lot of change.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2011)

broke my lear skillet.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 6, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Asked the same question once and someone recommended putting my pieces I want washed into a ziplock....adding a couple ounces of Iso. Alch. and swishing it around....then dumping the golden liquid onto a plate to let the Iso. evaporate.......never tried it.....but it sounds good!!!





budlover13 said:


> Did a similar thing. Was fairly potent but harsh as hell.


Even when we have plenty of weed my friend and I LOVE getting all our pieces, grinders and even old baggies together soaking them in iso and you'd be surprised at the amount of hash one can get from 'nothing'. We always get_ ridiculously_ stoned after a day of kitchen fun.







Loved stalking this thread so far guys. Then again, all Sr Verde's threads are awesomeness.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> i think it just goes solid > gas > solid (on the glass walls)
> 
> 
> I don't know about it changing, maybe slightly with the short exposure to heat... but probably not a whole lot of change.


Lots of spatter too, that always drips down. I'd guess its half of it........


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL Wouldn't that be known as resin? I know you can make hash out of resin, but it's far from a concentrate in my opinion. Since it's less concentrated THC then the bud it came from. lol


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 6, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> LOL Wouldn't that be known as resin? I know you can make hash out of resin, but it's far from a concentrate in my opinion. Since it's less concentrated THC then the bud it came from. lol


Reclaim is different than resin. Reclaim is more oil that either stuck to the glass or spattered off of the nail. Resin is a byproduct of igniting herb, and is chemically much more different than reclaim. Resin is nowhere near the potency that the reclaim still is. Reclaim hits like its 90% fresh oil, 10% what the fuck.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

i used to do the reclaim thing.... then i just started making more oil


----------



## jdro (Nov 6, 2011)

When my buddies come over and are saying hey man let me get a dab i break out the reclaim parchment that I collect my reclaim and drips on .. here ya go dabs up!!  Ill keep that oil for myself thanks


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 7, 2011)

good reclaim (different than "resin'', which is from plant matter smoke not extract vapor) from waxes and oils are testing around 40% THC so nevermind the guy above, he is clearly not well informed. even regular resin test above 30% THC. 

But I do what Sr V does, down the drain with it. Just say no... to claim. Sloppy seconds


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

Our 'magical from nothing' hash is more fun, and something to put away for emergencies... Now, an oz of exodus cheese in my kitchen is another matter. Not quite the golden sparkly magic Matt produces though X3


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2011)

...


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 7, 2011)

im on my way over


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

So am I, and bringing cookies


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 7, 2011)

haha love the cookies!


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 7, 2011)

glass or okeif is the question of the day!

decided on the okeif, went to order and they were outta stock until next week... shame.

comparison will have to wait!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 7, 2011)

nice cookies... nice icing pattern


----------



## jdro (Nov 9, 2011)

just sprayed a tray and am using the NO heat method. I blasted it outside and let it side out there for about a hour, there was just a lil bit of liquid in the bottom and the pan was like frozen. I brought it in and have been letting it sit at room termp. I will leave it until monday when I get back from a trip, then I will scrape and share my results.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2011)

Made some BHO, and Keif mixed.
View attachment 1880501


----------



## jyermum (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok for you BHO gurus.. I just picked up a case of gas and a pair of the stainless turkey basters and this will be my first time making BHO. The basters are smaller than I thought they would be so how much oil would come out of a full tube? This seems like its going to be a labor intensive process for not much finished product. Should I hit up a tubeing supply place to get something working that will hold a couple ounces at a time?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 10, 2011)

jyermum said:


> Ok for you BHO gurus.. I just picked up a case of gas and a pair of the stainless turkey basters and this will be my first time making BHO. The basters are smaller than I thought they would be so how much oil would come out of a full tube? This seems like its going to be a labor intensive process for not much finished product. Should I hit up a tubeing supply place to get something working that will hold a couple ounces at a time?



Your tube holds like 7g... I get like 5g out of an oz.. so youd be looking at 1.25g oil per packed 7g tube......

You can repack your tube though.. Keep spraying as much as you want..

However:

http://okief.com/bho1.html
I use these... They hold an oz, come with everything you need on the tube side. 

I have three of the regular tubes .


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

well sr, i ordered my okief today (with extra screens)... so when it gets here in a week or so, gonna make oil from 2oz of bud, 1oz with butane, 1oz with iso.... shall see how the side by side comparison really turns out!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds good


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

they look constipated


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 10, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> they look constipated


Wouldn't you be?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

i look like this




who wants Buddha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 10, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Wouldn't you be?


I like your new avatar, and picture .


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2011)

Been working hard. Testing out flikr... lets see how it goes.

OG Kush












Vortex vegan organic by Matt Rize, on Flickr


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 10, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Niceeeeeeeee.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just waiting for the okief to arrive now


----------



## jyermum (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info Sr. Verde I made a little test batch this morning and dont think I got a gram and a half so maybe I should use more gas. I will give it a taste tonight and see how I did.

From the looks of Matts new pics I guess I need to read his tutorial again. I should have at least a half lb of popcorn left after Im done with the butaine I got and whats set aside for the dry ice. Seeing the pics of his bubble makes me want to break out the buckets!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2011)

MOVING TO THE NEW EXTRACTS FORUM. Thanks in advance mods!


----------



## april (Nov 10, 2011)

I put this lovely thread in a cyber box and moved it to it's new happy home


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

april said:


> I put this lovely thread in a cyber box and moved it to it's new happy home


 @April
So what does that mean???
@Whoever wants to see
Harvested today, and got a camera that can see the trichs better.https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476002-finshaggys-first-indoor-shiva-2.html
View attachment 1882100View attachment 1882101View attachment 1882102View attachment 1882103View attachment 1882104View attachment 1882105View attachment 1882106


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 10, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> @April
> So what does that mean???


It means we no longer have to hide out in the craziness of TnT. We have an extracts forum now, she moved the thread there: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/ 

Ahh... can you feel the serenity of leaving TnT already?  Dabs anyone?


----------



## april (Nov 10, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> @April
> So what does that mean???
> QUOTE]
> 
> What Matt said lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> It means we no longer have to hide out in the craziness of TnT. We have an extracts forum now, she moved the thread there: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/ Ahh... can you feel the serenity of leaving TnT already?


That's BAD ASS.

Hell Yeah.

Thanks April... 

P.S.
I keep wanting to say "Ape" for short, but that would be weird in writing.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 10, 2011)

april said:


> Finshaggy said:
> 
> 
> > @April
> ...


----------



## april (Nov 10, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> It means we no longer have to hide out in the craziness of TnT. We have an extracts forum now, she moved the thread there: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/
> 
> Ahh... can you feel the serenity of leaving TnT already?  Dabs anyone?


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!

Can i call this my happy place  When i'm real scared i lurk in kitties thread and play with myself ( the plant named after me u perves) lmfao


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 11, 2011)

Poor Verde's threads can't stay in one place for very long.


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 11, 2011)

More dabbers...


----------



## jdro (Nov 15, 2011)

here is some bho that i made using NO HEAT. i shot 17 grams into the tray, and never applied any warm water at all. and let it sit for 5 days. i then tried to scraped and it was crazy hard to scrape. i scraped a few big chunks and smoked them and it was amazing. i was having way to much of a problem scraping it off so i warmed it up just a little bit until i could scrape it all up onto my razor blade and transferred it to my dish. i forgot to take a pic of what i smoked that was dried up. overall i dont think there is a big difference between the usual warm water method other than the final products consistency and color. flavor and potency seem the same to me when using the same strains. it was fucking good either way.


----------



## jdro (Nov 15, 2011)

[youtube]qvLEt_ffuS8[/youtube]
dabbin some killer. for some reason after it zoomed in on the dab it didnt focus on the bong, ill keep tryin to make a good video lol. dankshizzle props for the dabber


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2011)

Niiiice......


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad to see its in good hands...


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Nov 19, 2011)

first shots is a nice lil dab so i though it would be here.
[video=youtube;ZdUw9M0XDCg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdUw9M0XDCg[/video]
made the tube and dome myself


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 19, 2011)

wooowwww

I just ran some tangerine dream oil and vacuum purged it with a 30micron electric pump... bam! 3 purges.. first two one and a half minutes, last one 2 and a half minutes...

Pics in a second.. but fucking peanut butter 

I will be running some random shake later on tonight, and not purging it... Going to let it dry for weeks, fddtek style...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 19, 2011)

tangerine dream oil

from trim

I used an electric vaccum on the purge for the tangerine... I pumped it out for like 1:30 for the first 2 purges then 2:30 for the last...

I also sprayed 22g of some other nugget into a 9x13 pan... (not pictured) I'm going to let that dry for a month, post pictures and thoughts... its sitting bubbling a little at room temp now...... fdd you should be proud!


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

okief should be here sometime early this week, iso is in the freezer... might make the iso batch a lil early!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 19, 2011)

Got a chance to purchase a hefty supply of trim........what would one say a fair price would be for a pound of trim????


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Got a chance to purchase a hefty supply of trim........what would one say a fair price would be for a pound of trim????


Free with your grow 

I can't wait to go to Mexico...

2.3lbs of BUD for $200 US


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 19, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Free with your grow
> 
> I can't wait to go to Mexico...
> 
> 2.3lbs of BUD for $200 US


Perhaps you can buy some science lessons with all the money you saved buying that brick weed?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Perhaps you can buy some science lessons with all the money you saved buying that brick weed?


Whatever, lol lol lol lol.

Maybe you live in Canada, LOL.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;rgZezt_ADEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgZezt_ADEY[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 19, 2011)

ahaha that did make me laugh


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know if you're into your namesake, but this is something I researched not too long ago. Gone now  Noticed a lot of things about it's structure under a microscope


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

Canada isn't ALL bad 

(Packaged in...)


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 19, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Got a chance to purchase a hefty supply of trim........what would one say a fair price would be for a pound of trim????


Been hearing around $3050/lb around central Cali.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 19, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Been hearing around $3050/lb around central Cali.


$3050 for 1# of trim? I'll ship you as much as you want!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> $3050 for 1# of trim? I'll ship you as much as you want!


Yeah, that's insane to pay for trim.


----------



## 808toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Free with your grow
> 
> I can't wait to go to Mexico...
> 
> 2.3lbs of BUD for $200 US


No wonder your hash looked like it fell outta my toliet lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 19, 2011)

808toker said:


> No wonder your hash looked like it fell outta my toliet lol


I want some of what your eating


----------



## 808toker (Nov 19, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I want some of what your eating
> View attachment 1896564View attachment 1896565View attachment 1896566View attachment 1896568View attachment 1896569


hahha im just fucking with you from that last thread


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2011)

so i sprayed like 24g into a big pyrex pan

going to let it sit at room temp til like december 20th... early christmas present... fddtek  


also just sprayed 3 zips of medium quality outdoor... got like 5.7g of super super concentrated 3 hour high oil... here is a preview


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> $3050 for 1# of trim? I'll ship you as much as you want!


LOL! That was supposed to be $30-50/lb.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 20, 2011)

And exactly what I was thinking....told the dude I wouldn't spend more than 40/lb


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 20, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> LOL! That was supposed to be $30-50/lb.


I was wondering about that. I was about to start fighting kitty to get in on that racket


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 20, 2011)

For $30-$50/# of trim, that's pretty economical for bubble hash aint it? I'd be tossin 20 gallon loads like a mofo if I could buy at that price. And then I'd make it into honey oil after.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> For $30-$50/# of trim, that's pretty economical for bubble hash aint it? I'd be tossin 20 gallon loads like a mofo if I could buy at that price. And then I'd make it into honey oil after.


Probably WITH fan leaves though, which is a lot, and next to worthless


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 20, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Probably WITH fan leaves though, which is a lot, and next to worthless


Yea, but............... run through a bubble machine, would you get more than $30 worth of product per # of trim?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Yea, but............... run through a bubble machine, would you get more than $30 worth of product per # of trim?


True. 

I hope I can find that deal 

On Craiglist in my area, it's listed around $200 for elbows of trim...


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 20, 2011)

If I type in "elbow of trim" on my craigslist, you used to just get hairy bushed girls. Now that they dont have the escort sections, no results found............. Aaah well.............


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> For $30-$50/# of trim, that's pretty economical for bubble hash aint it? I'd be tossin 20 gallon loads like a mofo if I could buy at that price. And then I'd make it into honey oil after.


Been considering doing the same thing. Ran a lb and got just over a oz of hash. But have no idea what my return on that would be when converting to oil.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> True.
> 
> I hope I can find that deal
> 
> On Craiglist in my area, it's listed around $200 for elbows of trim...


Where you at Fin?


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Nov 20, 2011)

Oil from hash yields good but is pretty dark in color. I mixed bubble and bid nag got like 40-50% return if I remember correctly


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 20, 2011)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> Oil from hash yields good but is pretty dark in color. I mixed bubble and bid nag got like 40-50% return if I remember correctly


Thank you for the response. 

Dark? Really? Just doesn't compute. i would think that avoiding all the plant matter (granted there is some in most hash) would lighten it even more.?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 20, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Yea, but............... run through a bubble machine, would you get more than $30 worth of product per # of trim?


Its hard to say working with mostly fresh frozen. $/lb trim depends big time on few factors like genetics and how well it was grown. some trim makes garbage hash ie pulled early or had bugs. 30/lb is very low for any lb of trim, assuming $10/g


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2011)

heres the crappy green crack run... low yielding.. strong oil.... not much resin in this nugget.






icy cold












using this to purge






free oil


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

hey sr, wanna try a lil experiment on your next run?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2011)

whats up?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 20, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze what yall think . . .. . . opps nug that my ass broke off


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2011)

Spray that shit


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> whats up?



next time, when you bust your material and put it in your tube, take your tube, and put it in the freezer for say... 3 days before you blast it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2011)

I had my tubes packed in the freezer for like 20 minutes... and it was cold as shit outside.....

the result was butane that was colder and harder to evap... i didn't want to submerge an ice cold pan full of 3 cans of tane into steamy tap water.... (might shatter).... So I had to rest it above the water until the pan stopped being icy then I submerged it and started evaping..

The slightly longer exposure to the butane made my oil a little runnier I think. That is what I usually see when the butane is liquid for so long. When I run my tubes and hit the pan with hot tap water and evap the butane as fast as possible my oil stays super stable... Waxy when you whip it slow then it shatters if you pull it fast or stab it violently at like 72F.. The dish in your hands warms the oil into a taffy state...



On a side note: This tangerine dream oil is killer stuff though. Wow so smooth .


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

well the theory behind it is the cold helps break down the chlorophyll, eg... ever tried making oil out of anything thats been cured, then sun bleached?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 20, 2011)

i freeze my tubes and use two containers one with hot water(150 degrees) one with butne/oil evaporrationg on top
but the tubes were to full so the butane took to much, very flavor full after a long low heat oven purge, no vac purge yet, then a 4 day out in the open purge coverd of course, i do small runs for personal this was last runs outcome while oven purging


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> well the theory behind it is the cold helps break down the chlorophyll, eg... ever tried making oil out of anything thats been cured, then sun bleached?



Don't you mean would inhibit the chlorophyll *ability* to be soaked up/taken up by the butane?

Resulting in cleaner oil..>> > Less chlorophyll and smoother dabs..


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 21, 2011)

Chlorophyll b (C55H70O6N4Mg, vegetable based) isnt stripped by butane. There should be none in the oil pan regardless of when you run the oil or how.

Sir V: The pan wont break from going to frozen to steaming hot water. Pyrex dishes break when exposed to extreme heat changes such as putting an empty one on a stove in that video a few dozen pages back........... Your one million percent safe here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2011)

good, very good


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

well, today i did the comparison!
i took 1oz of bud for each test (this was not "good" bud. but okay) 


So the final numbers are!

Butane -> 28g processed/ 600ml of butane (2cans) gave an end result of 2.1 grams
Isopropanol-> 28g processed/ 1000ml of isopropanol gave an end result of 2.0 grams

for ease and quickness, Butane wins hands down.
For quality!
Sorry to inform most of you... but theres really no contest here..
the isopropanol based oil is without a doubt more potent, and the taste is So much better than the butane based oil. 
with that said, the butane stuff smokes easier... its less harsh on the throat and lungs
And, it looks Much prettier haha


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 21, 2011)

Your silly.

You got 2g of oil off of 2oz of weed with two different methods.

AKA -- the same yield from the same plant

And you think one is more potent? How?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2011)

i do 350ml of butane or what ever the measurment is but hte numerical value is 350 for every oz and get a similar return, save yourself a can, or 1/8 or a can


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Your silly.
> 
> You got 2g of oil off of 2oz of weed with two different methods.
> 
> ...


he said 2.1 for 28oz but meant 28grams im sure, can your read


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Your silly.
> 
> You got 2g of oil off of 2oz of weed with two different methods.
> 
> ...



how about for the fact each solvent has a very different profile? each method returned an approximate equal weight, but the cannabinoids and the cannabinoid profile has been drastically modified by Each solvent.

Eg, look at the pictures! each method resulted in a very different colored and textured concentrate, a clear indication of a different chemical composition....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> he said 2.1 for 28oz but meant 28grams im sure, can your read


he got the same amount using both methods. it was from the same plant. how could one be "more potent" then the other. THC is as potent as THC is. the removal process does not change the potency.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> how about for the fact each solvent has a very different profile? each method returned an approximate equal weight, but the cannabinoids and the cannabinoid profile has been drastically modified by Each solvent.


is this for sure? if so i'd like to learn more.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

id like to as well, but unfortunately i do not have a laboratory that would/could be willing to test....
but that in mind, by now we all should know that its not JUST thc that effect a high, theres a great number of cannabinoids, terepenes, and flavanoids ALL of which contribute in different manners and effects

all this test has proven is that the cannabinoid profile in each batch was extracted to different degrees and effectiveness for the various cannabinoids
Why the isopropanol based oil is more potent (in my opinion) I dont have answers for 

but this is my opinion based upon the reading i have done.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2011)

im not sure about the numbers but both a heated or purged oil made with butane will have very little waxs/oils or terpene's just like the ISO right? so wieght would be similar but the butane version would not have been polarized and converted

this is just my thoughts on how they could be similar


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Chlorophyll b (C55H70O6N4Mg, vegetable based) isnt stripped by butane. There should be none in the oil pan regardless of when you run the oil or how.
> 
> Sir V: The pan wont break from going to frozen to steaming hot water. Pyrex dishes break when exposed to extreme heat changes such as putting an empty one on a stove in that video a few dozen pages back........... Your one million percent safe here.


But it is stripped by alcohol yes? Hence the quick wash ?  Good to know...

And I think a frozen cold pan dropped into steaming hot water _may_ be a test of the pyrex's strength! This is china pyrex were working with here..


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, I can read.  2g from 1z and 2.1g from another 1z = pretty much identical yields of the same product = same high = same potency = same. One person saying "god damn this one got me more high" isnt a test. Its one persons opinions. If we had 100 people try it we'd have a better field of opinions to choose from! 


SrV: It isnt stripped by butane, butane is a non-polar stripper. I dont know about alcohols stripping properties but I'm sure it could be figured out..........

The only way the frozen pan will break when dropped in steaming hot water is if you missed the water and it landed on the floor.  China Pyrex, dont matter. Its just borosilicate glass. Consider the temperature change. Your making it go from 0(F) to under 200(F) instantly. When I put borosilicate glass in front of my torch, it goes from 75(F) to over 1000(F) instantly too. THAT is a temperature change. 

"China" glass is just the anti-christ for glassblowers. It doesnt make a difference in the final product, its just working it to BE the final product is more difficult and prone to cracking. Once its made, china glass is just as good as any other glass.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2011)

have the pan there the whole time and just add warmer water to it as the procces goes along, make the bottom pan larger . . . ..


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> is this for sure? if so i'd like to learn more.


not exactly, he over stepped the truth the adjectives. Yes butane and isoproanol are both polar, but their properties as solvents can be drastically different, especially if you look at the properties in relation to temperature. a large part of why hand grenades make such good bho is that those cans of gas get really cold when released.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Yes, I can read.  2g from 1z and 2.1g from another 1z = pretty much identical yields of the same product = same high = same potency = same. One person saying "god damn this one got me more high" isnt a test. Its one persons opinions. If we had 100 people try it we'd have a better field of opinions to choose from!
> 
> 
> SrV: It isnt stripped by butane, butane is a non-polar stripper. I dont know about alcohols stripping properties but I'm sure it could be figured out..........
> ...




aside from doing a controlled test in a labratory where EACH cannabinoid was extracted to its own pure form, and then supersaturated in a controlled amount of each solvent, say 100ml and then reduced down. and weighed to test the solvency capability Per cannabinoid in the given solvent and this done for Every single cannabinoid, theres no Real way to tell for sure.... 

i had stated from the start this was my OPINION, if you dont like it, i dont care


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

Hate to say it but generally iso win for potency and bho for flavor/smoke in this comparison. Iso picks up less wax, obvious in the pics. Iso also comes out less waxy because there is no paraffin wax added like in those cans of gases.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Yes, I can read.  2g from 1z and 2.1g from another 1z = pretty much identical yields of the same product = same high = same potency = same. One person saying "god damn this one got me more high" isnt a test. Its one persons opinions. If we had 100 people try it we'd have a better field of opinions to choose from!
> 
> 
> SrV: It isnt stripped by butane, butane is a non-polar stripper. I dont know about alcohols stripping properties but I'm sure it could be figured out..........
> ...



They don't make pyrex like they used to!

To quote Snopes.com, "Pyrex glass bakeware was originally made from borosilicate glass and is now made from tempered soda lime glass."

http://www.snopes.com/food/warnings/pyrex.asp



I've taken a pan out of the oven and placed it on a burner on low by accident.... 30 seconds later I realized my mistake, picked up the pan and it exploded in my hands 


Thank god it was normal brownies, and nothing was lost  I just had some glass embedded in my skin...

But I digress..... I just don't fuck with pyrex pans anymore..... Especially when concerning a few hundred bucks of oil sitting on the pan..


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> not exactly, he over stepped the truth the adjectives. Yes butane and isoproanol are both polar, but their properties as solvents can be drastically different, especially if you look at the properties in relation to temperature. a large part of why hand grenades make such good bho is that those cans of gas get really cold when released.


Dissenting opinion. Isopropanol is "middling" in terms of polarity but "frighteningly polar" for cannabinoid extractions imo.

Butane is as nonpolar as it gets, shy of perfluorinates. cn


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

exactly i never did this to piss anybody off. I did this for a comparative nature so everyone can see the end result of Both solvents when processed properly. 
look at the results and see for yourself, if you want try it out! im happy to teach anyone how i process with iso
and what people are calling "quick wash" is most deffinatly Not my method.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. Isopropanol is "middling" in terms of polarity but "frighteningly polar" for cannabinoid extractions imo.
> 
> Butane is as nonpolar as it gets, shy of perfluorinates. cn


I shit I missed that. Isopropanol. I was talking about Isopropyl. I dont know jack about isopropanol. Dude, why not just make qwiso with dry ice? Thats the tops for purity at home. Wait now I see you just wrote iso. Which solvent is it now? I gotta start reading/typing slower.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I shit I missed that. Isopropanol. I was talking about Isopropyl. I dont know jack about isopropanol. Dude, why not just make qwiso with dry ice? Thats the tops for purity at home.



That's strange because I know isopropanol about jack.....


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Dissenting opinion. Isopropanol is "middling" in terms of polarity but "frighteningly polar" for cannabinoid extractions imo.
> 
> Butane is as nonpolar as it gets, shy of perfluorinates. cn


The polarity and properties as a solvent are dependent on temps as much as anything. Try making tane with room temp tank n-butane, green oil... BHO from a can just so happens to work great because the compressed state of the gases and quick temp change of the extraction.

Again tops for home extractions are iso with dry ice, dripped thru a carbon filter. Ive never seen anything that quality from a home extract


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> I shit I missed that. Isopropanol. I was talking about Isopropyl. I dont know jack about isopropanol. Dude, why not just make qwiso with dry ice? Thats the tops for purity at home. Wait now I see you just wrote iso. Which solvent is it now?


*Isopropyl alcohol* (also *Isopropanol*, *propan-2-ol*, *2-propanol* or the abbreviation *IPA*) is a common name for a chemical compound with the molecular formula C3H8O.

isopropyl, isopropanol, same thing... read the labels!

also, dry ice is a pain in the ass to get in my area.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> *Isopropyl alcohol* (also *Isopropanol*, *propan-2-ol*, *2-propanol* or the abbreviation *IPA*) is a common name for a chemical compound with the molecular formula C3H8O.
> 
> isopropyl, isopropanol, same thing... read the labels!
> 
> also, dry ice is a pain in the ass to get in my area.


but like they said above, isowhatever is not great at room temp. you doing a freezer extraction?


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> but like they said above, isowhatever is not great at room temp. you doing a freezer extraction?


yes, thats correct. i freeze all material before hand... making sure the iso is as cold as the freezer will go
and the material, i freeze for 2wks or more before hand... i have found some supporting evidence and can link if absolutely necessary that cold temperatures in itself, Breaks down chlorophyll. This is why the extended duration for the material in the freezer... what people consider a "quick wash" by pouring into a jar and shaking for 10-30seconds... is insane. By the time they pour their iso into their jar, Im already done.


i really do invite people to take this challenge, see the results for yourself.
im laughing at the people sitting there saying how can you claim one is more potent than the other. well quite simple, have you tried it?(and no i dont mean this batch, a head to head comparison of iso vs butane) because I have. 


i will make a video if needed to outline my method.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> The polarity and properties as a solvent are dependent on temps as much as anything. Try making tane with room temp tank n-butane, green oil... BHO from a can just so happens to work great because the compressed state of the gases and quick temp change of the extraction.
> 
> Again tops for home extractions are iso with dry ice, dripped thru a carbon filter. Ive never seen anything that quality from a home extract


 Solvent properties are temperature-dependent, yes ... but not polarity - it's a basic feature of the solvent, like molecular weight.

I have not yet tried butane at room temp ... but I will one day. My best analogous extractions have been with pentane and hexanes ... very close to butane in re polarity and solvency. 
The greenest oils I have seen use aggressive solvents like acetone, dichloromethane and the alcohols. My hextracts are gold-yellow in dilution and brown when freed of solvent ... and they are tasty imho. I've never done a quick-wash myself, except as a "control" next to an exhaustive hextraction to determine efficiency. 
Mind you; I am not seeking to argue. e.g. I would never argue with Oakley's results. But I do have experience with a wide array of solvents ... even some semi-exotic cannabis extraction experience. cn


----------



## jdro (Nov 21, 2011)

I love the golden flakey dust i get to scrape off my okief after sitting for a few days after doing a couple runs. shit is so tasty!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

"It is not commonly appreciated that retention indices are temperature dependent. It is even less common to express this fact in more practical terms by saying that polarity is temperature dependent. Although the meaning of both statements is identical, we believe the second to be particularly relevant, since the majority of practical gas chromatographers tends to handle polarity as an invariable characteristic of a stationary phase."
http://www.springerlink.com/content/f2g7v18165825701/

i think both the solute and solvent in the case of cannaextracts are temp dependent.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

i most definitely agree they are temperature dependent.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

If a solvent will change phase from temperature changes, is it not possible to say temperature can drastically affect solvent properties ie liquid tane vs gas tane.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> "It is not commonly appreciated that retention indices are temperature dependent. It is even less common to express this fact in more practical terms by saying that polarity is temperature dependent. Although the meaning of both statements is identical, we believe the second to be particularly relevant, since the majority of practical gas chromatographers tends to handle polarity as an invariable characteristic of a stationary phase."
> http://www.springerlink.com/content/f2g7v18165825701/


Oho ... but gas chromatography is a different animal entirely. It does not really treat of the liquid phase of solvents. Also, since the temperature of the retained/fractionated vapor entity and the stationary phase's liquid component (typically a PEG wax) are both being changed, there is no real way to assign how much of what is a polarity effect. it's an equation in at least two variables. 
Of course this is all tangential. I could be off in my count of angels on the pinhead. Solvent properties taken as a collective are definitely temperature-dependent ... hotter solvents are invariably "hotter" in their behavior. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> If a solvent will change phase from temperature changes, is it not possible to say temperature can drastically affect solvent properties ie liquid tane vs gas tane.


Of course. But I am abiding by a convention that only calls liquids "solvents". Supercritical extraction is a special case ... supercrit practitioners refer to the extractant phase as a "fluid" since it is neither liquid nor gas, but mixes properties of both. cn


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2011)

jdro said:


> I love the golden flakey dust i get to scrape off my okief after sitting for a few days after doing a couple runs. shit is so tasty!View attachment 1900046


Put your hose clamp a little further down the tube like this 

They will stay cleaner


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 21, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Of course. But I am abiding by a convention that only calls liquids "solvents". Supercritical extraction is a special case ... supercrit practitioners refer to the extractant phase as a "fluid" since it is neither liquid nor gas, but mixes properties of both. cn


The point is that tane performs better when you control the temps and keep it low. same with iso. and yes I was working thru the phases towards supercrit CO2


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 21, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> The point is that tane performs better when you control the temps and keep it low. same with iso. and yes I was working thru the phases towards supercrit CO2


It's the "performs better" where I think we disagree somewhat. I don't think that warm butane is materially, significantly different or more aggressive than cold butane. But I do admit that I'm splitting hares. cn


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> yes, thats correct. i freeze all material before hand... making sure the iso is as cold as the freezer will go
> and the material, i freeze for 2wks or more before hand... i have found some supporting evidence and can link if absolutely necessary that cold temperatures in itself, Breaks down chlorophyll. This is why the extended duration for the material in the freezer... what people consider a "quick wash" by pouring into a jar and shaking for 10-30seconds... is insane. By the time they pour their iso into their jar, Im already done.
> 
> 
> ...



i asked because i want to learn.

i don't understand why you would laugh at me for that.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i asked because i want to learn.
> 
> i don't understand why you would laugh at me for that.


now i am laughing at you  because you didnt actually say that, you said you just wanted to learn

i was addressing other posts sorry for the confusion


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

Butane solubility listed with both pressure and temperature because both affect solubility. 
Miscellaneous
Solubility in water (1.013 bar and 20 °C (68 °F)) : 0.0325 vol/vol

http://encyclopedia.airliquide.com/Encyclopedia.asp?GasID=8

And:
Solubility of Hydrocarbons in Physical Solvents
"This paper compares the solubility of hydrocarbons in several physical solvents such as ethylene glycol, diethylene glycol, triethylene glycol, methanol, and dimethyl ethers of polyethylene glycol (DEPG, a solvent marketed by Union Carbide, UOP, and Coastal). Most of these solvents are designed to extract unwanted components such as water and acid gases. However, these solvents also have a tendency to remove the hydrocarbon product. Quantifying this amount of absorption is critical in order to minimize hydrocarbon losses or to optimize hydrocarbon recovery depending on the objective of the process. The influence of several parameters on hydrocarbon solubility including temperature, pressure and solvent water content is examined. Suggested operating parameters to achieve hydrocarbon absorption objectives are included. Hydrocarbon solubility is a major factor when considering the use of a physical solvent."
http://www.bre.com/portals/0/technicalarticles/Solubility of Hydrocarbons in Physical Solvents.pdf

And just to get nerdier. Why would temp (energy) affect the van der Waals force?

"Cohesive Energy Density

From the heat of vaporization, in calories per cubic centimeter of liquid, we can derive the cohesive energy density (c) by the following expression

where:

c=Cohesive energy density

&#916;h=Heat of vaporization

r=Gas constant

t=Temperature

Vm = Molar volume

In other words, the cohesive energy density of a liquid is a numerical value that indicates the energy of vaporization in calories per cubic centimeter, and is a direct reflection of the degree of van der Waals forces holding the molecules of the liquid together.

Interestingly, this correlation between vaporization and van der Waals forces also translates into a correlation between vaporization and solubility behavior. This is because the same intermolecular attractive forces have to be overcome to vaporize a liquid as to dissolve it. This can be understood by considering what happens when two liquids are mixed: the molecules of each liquid are physically separated by the molecules of the other liquid, similar to the separations that happen during vaporization. The same intermolecular van der Waals forces must be overcome in both cases.

Since the solubility of two materials is only possible when their intermolecular attractive forces are similar, one might also expect that materials with similar cohesive energy density values would be miscible. This is in fact what happens.

Solubility Parameter

In 1936 Joel H. Hildebrand (who laid the foundation for solubility theory in his classic work on the solubility of nonelectrolytes in 1916) proposed the square root of the cohesive energy density as a numerical value indicating the solvency behavior of a specific solvent.



It was not until the third edition of his book in 1950 that the term "solubility parameter" was proposed for this value and the quantity represented by the symbol &#8706;. Subsequent authors have proposed that the term hildebrands be adopted for solubility parameter units, in order to recognize the tremendous contribution that Dr. Hildebrand has made to solubility theory."
http://cool.conservation-us.org/coolaic/sg/bpg/annual/v03/bp03-04.html

Now I just don't know, I'm too high for all this. lol

kept reading:

"Temperature, concentration, viscosity

The solubility window of a polymer has a specific size, shape, and placement on the Teas graph depending on the polarity and molecular weight of the polymer, and the temperature and concentration at which the measurements are made. Most published solubility data are derived from 10% concentrations at room temperature.

Heat has the effect of increasing the size of the solubility window, due to an increase in the disorder (entropy) of the system. The more disordered a system is (increased entropy), the less it matters how dissimilar the solubility parameters of the components are. Since entropy also relates to the number of elements in a system (more elements=more disorder), polymer grades of lower molecular weight (many small molecules) will have larger solubility windows than polymer grades of higher molecular weight (fewer large molecules)."


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> also, dry ice is a pain in the ass to get in my area.


My local Publix carries it in their freezer department. Check around, I've seen it carried at gas stations and truck stops too. 



oakley1984 said:


> i will make a video if needed to outline my method.


 Yes please. Start a new thread so you can answer the inevitable questions.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> My local Publix carries it in their freezer department. Check around, I've seen it carried at gas stations and truck stops too.
> 
> 
> Yes please. Start a new thread so you can answer the inevitable questions.



im in canada man.. not quite the same... its available.. but its just not nearly as commonly found as it is in the states...

and im working on the thread  compiling pictures and attempting to get some help writing it out in more of a friendly how to as well, im abit of a harsh asshole thats not the greatest at explaining exactly what it is im doing... so if anyone wants to volunteer for that shit job, gimme a msg haha


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Put your hose clamp a little further down the tube like this
> 
> They will stay cleaner



congrats on the 1000th post in the thread


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 22, 2011)

its very simple, if during the proccess of extraction you change the chemical make up just as the plant would over time, the thc glands will be polarized and almost 100% converted to thcv and decarboxalted(cant spell sorry) butane will only do this if you use a heat purge and it is not 100%,

there is a science to this its not 1+2=3 if you dont understand then you shoudl look it up, using a solvent that is isomerizing does to polarized and change the thc glands, look up honey bee extractor cant remeber the other old school extractors they use heat and ISO solvents or hexane, thats a whole other devil, to change the thc chemically then leave just the coverted thc left, anyone know the old school thai somthing somthing isomerizer extractor 

here is a explanation that make more sense, im a fucking novice

"Direct isomerization 

Sometimes if pot is totally rank and crappy, or you're dealing with a bunch of roaches, trimmings, or some other inferior source of THC it is desirable to go well beyond what a simple volatile solvent or super critical fluid extraction can do. You want to convert all those free available cannibidiols into more potent THC analogs and cannabinols. 

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/cannabis-facts-information/69975-direct-isomerization-thc-produce-purest-extract.html

This technique also will render a fully decarboxylized end product, as well as destroying many terpenes and aromatics which can improve or destroy a product depending on the original quality. It is important to understand this is not a full conversion to &#402;&#180;9-THC, but to THC analogs and more active cannibidiols, and is included in this discussion more as an educational exercise. Basic isomerization takes place with a quick reflux of your cannabinoids in the presence of any H+ source (acid)."

here is a recipe i have done once and it worked great but im lazy its master thias reciper for all honey oils to be pure
*Making Marijuana Cannabis Honey Oil Like A Pro,* * It does not matter how you started making marijuana honey oil,
if you have done this your not done ! If its Butane , Iso , or grain
if you have not taken these simple steps than you are not finished yet,
one more thing to do now, to get those impurities out , & Have
those yummy Flavor's locked in and oh that Golden magic color.
*

 *by Master Thai*


Isomerization of Raw Plant Extract  

Supply list  

1.) Large Glass Beaker (500 to 1000 mils.) 


2.) Large eulmeyer Flask (500 to 1000 mils.) With vacuum filter and funnel.  

3.) #50 filter papers 

4.) Length of clear hose ( to connect to vacuum ) 

5.) Charcoal / norit (activated charcoal, must be lab-grade only ) 

6.) 100% Grain alcohol ( Everclear ) 

7.) Sulfuric or Hydrochloric Acid ( bye in small quantities, a little goes a long ways) 

8.) Scale ( triple beam or lab-jewlery scale only , perfer Triple Beam, No batteries to run down and give a mis-reads of weight's ) 

9.) Calculater 

10.) Pencil & Note Pad 



Method  

1. Using raw extract weigh mass and take note. 
2. Add 10 times this amount of grain alcohol & mix with raw extract in beaker.
3. Take a pH reading & write this down.
4. Using a small dropper, Add 1 drop of Acid, (slowly , this will react & get warm, SO BE CAUTIOUS) for each gram of raw extract & stir with glass rod.
5. Using a volume of charcoal / norit equal to the solution ( raw extract/ alcohol mix ) Add this to the solution and agitate for 2 or 3 minutes.
6. Take a second pH reading subtracts from first reading.
The difference is a good starting point to add Bicarbonate of Soda at a 1 to 1 ratio, Or 1 gram of Soda to 1 drop of Acid.
Add Soda slowly ( this too will react ).
Take a third pH reading ; then adjust the pH according to the first reading using Soda or Acid to match the first reading.
You should achieve a pH of 6.5 to 7.5 The sweet stuff is at a range around 6.6 or 6.8 range.
7. Set up the eulmeyer flask with filter and vacuum source ( tap water is your source ) Then turn water on & pour solution slowly into funnel portion of the flask. At this point when you have pulled the solution into the flask, rinse the beaker with a small amount of alcohol to get the remainder.
8. At this point the alcohol can be evaporated if necessary or reduced to the desired consistency depending on intent of use.
The infra red lite Master uses works well - very good here.(A must do-have)
9. Clean up all equipment and put away and now enjoy :
REAL HONEY OIL, its not fake or halfway like ALL other methods shown here in this section.
Like Master Thai's Grandfather said to him a long time ago :
If your going to do it half way than just dont do it at all
Be a pro not a poser Grasshopper
Advise well taken.
So now you know how it works ( Real Honey Oil ) enjoy your efforts, and relax with the REAL Stuff and see what you all been missing.

peace ,
Master Thai


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 22, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> i will make a video if needed to outline my method.



Think we need that video!!!


----------



## jdro (Nov 22, 2011)

I accidentally washed like 12 grams of blackberry goo. Its very soggy. Can i just jam it in the tube and run it?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Butane solubility listed with both pressure and temperature because both affect solubility.
> Miscellaneous
> Solubility in water (1.013 bar and 20 °C (68 °F)) : 0.0325 vol/vol
> 
> ...


Solubility, solvency and and polarity are not the same thing. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> Solubility, solvency and and polarity are not the same thing. cn


Yes, but they are all related intimately.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

I get a call from Ms Kitty this morning, she finds 4 ounces of bubble hash in some old jars that we must have lost and not even noticed..... Bad time to be out of town, I want to go make it into oil! 

When putting this in a tube, to "convert" to honey oil, is there anything I should watch out for or do differently? I planned to just add it to the tube when I ran the half pound of endless sky popcorn nugs......... (I never sell popcorn, always sell colas)........


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

I would mix the bubble with nugget.. So the bubble doesn't gunk up your tube..

Btw how was endless sky to grow? I've been looking at that strain for years


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Yes, but they are all related intimately.


I've been poking around online, and I cannot find anything one way or another about polarity and temperature in pure liquid phases. What I did find was a suggestion that the dielectric constant of a liquid is dependent on temperature. If that is so, then my entire argument was predicated on a false idea: that the dielectric constant is, well, constant.
I do wish i could find an experieental graph for dielectric constant v. teperature in a liquid alkane hydrocarbon ... my suspicion is that it's pretty flat. For highly polar solvents, like acetone, alcohols etc. ... I can easily see a steeper slope. In any case, please accept this as a concession. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> I get a call from Ms Kitty this morning, she finds 4 ounces of bubble hash in some old jars that we must have lost and not even noticed..... Bad time to be out of town, I want to go make it into oil!
> 
> When putting this in a tube, to "convert" to honey oil, is there anything I should watch out for or do differently? I planned to just add it to the tube when I ran the half pound of endless sky popcorn nugs......... (I never sell popcorn, always sell colas)........


Since it's old and might have lost some punch, i would extract it separately and evaluate. I would add some filler/filtering aid, either diatomaceous earth or shredded toilet paper, then flush.
Best oil-style extract I ever made was doing a cold pentane solution of some high-quality bubble, and allowing the particualtes to simply settle, then cold vacuum removal of the pentane. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> I've been poking around online, and I cannot find anything one way or another about polarity and temperature in pure liquid phases. What I did find was a suggestion that the dielectric constant of a liquid is dependent on temperature. If that is so, then my entire argument was predicated on a false idea: that the dielectric constant is, well, constant.
> I do wish i could find an experieental graph for dielectric constant v. teperature in a liquid alkane hydrocarbon ... my suspicion is that it's pretty flat. For highly polar solvents, like acetone, alcohols etc. ... I can easily see a steeper slope. In any case, please accept this as a concession. cn


you're my favorite!  make me think about stuff, and last night i stumbled on some gold that explains somethings about why my hash looks the way it does. so thank you for not taking my word as truth. research!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I would mix the bubble with nugget.. So the bubble doesn't gunk up your tube..
> 
> Btw how was endless sky to grow? I've been looking at that strain for years


Thanks!

Endless Sky is very nice. 1200ppm max mid flower, 900ppm when you begin flower, 56 days later you've got chunky chunky colas and a great yield. I'll find out how the oil is soon enough. Note I said 56 days, the strain used to be a 42-45 day flower, Greenthumb lost that mother, so now its a 56-60 day flowerer like most others. As a result of this, I'd rather grow Bubblelicious or something (which we happen to have 4 mothers of now ). Fun to try but not for the price.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Endless Sky is very nice. 1200ppm max mid flower, 900ppm when you begin flower, 56 days later you've got chunky chunky colas and a great yield. I'll find out how the oil is soon enough. Note I said 56 days, the strain used to be a 42-45 day flower, Greenthumb lost that mother, so now its a 56-60 day flowerer like most others. As a result of this, I'd rather grow Bubblelicious or something (which we happen to have 4 mothers of now ). Fun to try but not for the price.



That sucksss... lost the mother 

The 45 day flower with the fat yield is what was the most appealing to me in the first place.........

man i have some nugget here.. corleone kush... i need to run this into oil...... going to post some pics here in a second


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to spray the shit out of this corleone kush 














I need more dishes though!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

You should contact your dish manufacturer for more. *cough*.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

so, i finally took the time and wrote out the guide, it can be found in concentrates forum!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 22, 2011)

Airport security said I couldnt bring my Xicar lighter on the plane. Luckily they had a box you can put it in and ship it back to you for a few dollars. Now that I'm on thanksgiving week visiting family, had oil shipped in just for it.  But, no lighter. Boooo! 

Went to the store, and came home with a Bernzomatic lighter that looks like a cordless drill, takes these 5 inch tall yellow max propolyne (Not MAPP gas, despite the yellow can). WOW! Its very nice.  Heats up the glass one hitters in about 5 seconds. I bet it hits titanium real nice. For $50 and $7 a refill its a hell of a deal. Anyone else have a oiler torch like it?


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

this one kitty? http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=bernzomatic&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1302&bih=707&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=14152162638976180466&sa=X&ei=ImrMTtOuGsqoiQLFguHQCw&ved=0CHQQ8wIwAQ#ps-sellers


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> You should contact your dish manufacturer for more. *cough*.



Whatcha working with?

I need some happy, pretty, vibrant colors


----------



## jdro (Nov 22, 2011)

Check it out guys. Just picked up a new sack tonight of some green crack that looked deliciousssssss. I had to run it ASAP!!! My best results ever. 14g in. 3.63 out. 26% buddered up in no time. me = happy .1 dabberrrrrr uppp and kitty i am also interested in dish/dabber/globes/curves/slides.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

jdro said:


> Check it out guys. Just picked up a new sack tonight of some green crack that looked deliciousssssss. I had to run it ASAP!!! My best results ever. 14g in. 3.63 out. 26% buddered up in no time. me = happy .1 dabberrrrrr uppp and kitty i am also interested in dish/dabber/globes/curves/slides.
> 
> View attachment 1901845View attachment 1901846View attachment 1901847View attachment 1901848


this is a prime example of how massively strains can vary on return!! nice job!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

jdro said:


> Check it out guys. Just picked up a new sack tonight of some green crack that looked deliciousssssss. I had to run it ASAP!!! My best results ever. 14g in. 3.63 out. 26% buddered up in no time. me = happy .1 dabberrrrrr uppp and kitty i am also interested in dish/dabber/globes/curves/slides.
> 
> View attachment 1901845View attachment 1901846View attachment 1901847View attachment 1901848


Wow! Great yield 

That green crack suprised me.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Wow! Great yield
> 
> That green crack suprised me.


Green Crack aka Cush is an afgani... its a 45 day flowering hash plant.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Green Crack aka Cush is an afgani... its a 45 day flowering hash plant.


I know that... Just those nuggets with the camera quality surprised me as far as yield..


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I know that... Just those nuggets with the camera quality surprised me as far as yield..


haha ohhh... i was thinking the same thing. you're too kind. that GC looks like good shwaz in that pic.


----------



## jdro (Nov 22, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Wow! Great yield
> 
> That green crack suprised me.


a little closer image of the green crack buds in question. as far as i know (which could be nothing?) these are organically grown outdoors in NorCal. Harvested 10/11/2011 as labeled.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 22, 2011)

jdro said:


> a little closer image of the green crack buds in question. as far as i know (which could be nothing?) these are organically grown outdoors in NorCal. Harvested 10/11/2011 as labeled.
> 
> View attachment 1901879View attachment 1901880


 yeah they look better in those pics. and looks like cali outdoor.


----------



## jdro (Nov 22, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> haha ohhh... i was thinking the same thing. you're too kind. that GC looks like good shwaz in that pic.


Sorry, my camera is bunk. Didnt feel like busting out the big guns. Maybe tomorrow.  I promise this shit is fire


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 22, 2011)

You can tell from close up just no definition from far away  It's cool...


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 24, 2011)

My bho extractor


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 24, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> My bho extractor


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE 

That'll get COLD though, wrap a towel...


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 24, 2011)

Question -do you guys cut up the trim before purging?


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 24, 2011)

I wear a leather welding glove when I do it. And don't do it in my house


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> this one kitty? http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=bernzomatic&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1302&bih=707&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=14152162638976180466&sa=X&ei=ImrMTtOuGsqoiQLFguHQCw&ved=0CHQQ8wIwAQ#ps-sellers


Yup, that's the one. I've been using it on the glass direct injects this week on holiday, and when I get home its titanium time to see how it holds up there. I'm sure it'll be plenty enough heat. Usually on the tI pad I'd use the Xicar and take a minute to light it, or use my Smith Little Torch, which is way more heat than necessary, yet flame adjustable, but i have to be in the glass studio to use it..........

So what'cha think of the torch? I'm happy with it, but am sure there's much nicer........ So far I'd recommend it.....


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Question -do you guys cut up the trim before purging?


 personally, yup.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 26, 2011)

so ive been heating my nail from underneath taking kittys advice to see the difference

its pretty psychedelic....



and today.... after a few bags of some northern lights x bubba kush from the volano.. i took a huge dab of this tangerine oil.. from a 17 week flowering sativa... I was supposed to go into PetsMart and get some dog food..... 

So I walk into the store, and think, "man they have SERIOUSLY changed their shit around.. added mad toys?" Then I'm like a few isles in, looking for pet stuff... like wtf petsmart where are the pets? Then I realize that I'm in, "Bye Bye Baby".. a store i've never been in before... that's RIGHT next to petsmart     big stoner moment


----------



## dankshizzle (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome story verde
been there before


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Nov 27, 2011)

was a good thanksgiving. Was dabbing it up in Portand oregon eating 








had the same torch troubles as research kitty had to buy a new torch. Same as the nitro with a bigger tank for less money and im thinking (hoping) same warranty deal.


----------



## jdro (Nov 27, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> so ive been heating my nail from underneath taking kittys advice to see the difference
> 
> its pretty psychedelic....
> 
> ...


hahaha yessss. I love when i do a wake and dab and leave right away, then im driving and fly right past where im going and just keep driving until im finally like... wait wtf... where am i.. where am i going... oh fuck...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 27, 2011)

jdro said:


> hahaha yessss. I love when i do a wake and dab and leave right away, then im driving and fly right past where im going and just keep driving until im finally like... wait wtf... where am i.. where am i going... oh fuck...


every damn day!


okay maybe one dab

okay maybe two dabs

okay maybe try this kind too, to get that 'relaxed' effect...

ok now i need something headier, i should try this too...


By the time I get to where I'm going it's usually 12 minutes late, and I usually drive past it  just like you said


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 28, 2011)

lemon kush. 6 in 1.4 out 24%


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 28, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> GNOME GROWN said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I second that.


I want to roll that sap up into tiny little balls... chocolatey oil balls.... stick it on my dabber....... then warm up my nail.... realllll nicee..... and suck up and that oil...
[youtube]tM9rnqdAx00[/youtube]
I want your lemon kush balls in my mouth..!


----------



## BA142 (Nov 29, 2011)

jdro said:


> hahaha yessss. I love when i do a wake and dab and leave right away, then im driving and fly right past where im going and just keep driving until im finally like... wait wtf... where am i.. where am i going... oh fuck...


ahaha I'm glad that I'm not the only person that does this


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2011)

With a little of this in my belly







And some fresh butane cases....







Nom nom nom nom nom.........


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> With a little of this in my belly
> 
> And some fresh butane cases....
> 
> Nom nom nom nom nom.........


Why is it black? And bubbly?

And pizza should have pork on it, jus sayin'.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2011)

The bubbles are because I let it sit in a plate warmer for about an hour before I scrape it out. I dont like the "shatter" pile, I like a big puck that sits there. There's no butane and its a full proper purge, the air is from it melting on top of itself as I'm scraping it in liquid form........

The BIG jar is about 15-18 grams of Endless Sky popcorn. The little jar is just a bit over 5g of Endless Sky popcorn and a bit of bubble hash mixed in before the butane bath....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice one kitty... 

I have this oil I vac purged pretty damn well.... and it still has tiny little bubbles.. so dont worry... it was from low-medium quality chronic though


The microscopic bubbles don't pop until you put that on your dabber


----------



## jyermum (Dec 1, 2011)

Is that glass cube an old school ink well?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2011)

...... View attachment 1915108View attachment 1915109View attachment 1915110


----------



## jyermum (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like you got it to budder up 

How much did you run to fill that dish?


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 1, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> ...... View attachment 1915108View attachment 1915109View attachment 1915110


i think i just jizzed!


----------



## jdro (Dec 2, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> With a little of this in my belly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kitty i see you were running that power butane. they just started stocking that here for half the price of vector. Should I give it a try? Did you notice any difference using it in the product results?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> kitty i see you were running that power butane. they just started stocking that here for half the price of vector. Should I give it a try? Did you notice any difference using it in the product results?


Power is low grade Vector. Comes from the same company, half prices because its not as clean as Vector. Just FYI.

Among the extract artists, power is a joke. Its Vector or Colibri all the way. Judging by that black bubbly bho, I would not use Kitty's techniques.


----------



## jdro (Dec 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Power is low grade Vector. Comes from the same company, half prices because its not as clean as Vector. Just FYI.


yes i remember you saying that, i was just wondering how his results actually turned out compared.


----------



## jdro (Dec 2, 2011)

Last night getting ripped, .12 green crack wax

[youtube]9Cc28jjSq9w[/youtube]


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> yes i remember you saying that, i was just wondering how his results actually turned out compared.


These companies do not report the levels of contaminants and adulterants in the gases because they are not meant to be used as solvents. With that said, I would spend the money on higher quality gases mixtures like Vector or Colibri, for pure health reasons. The best bet would be to buy a can of each and do a mirror test. Which ever has the least residue on the mirror is the one you want to use.


----------



## jdro (Dec 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> These companies do not report the levels of contaminants and adulterants in the gases because they are not meant to be used as solvents. With that said, I would spend the money on higher quality gases mixtures like Vector or Colibri, for pure health reasons. The best bet would be to buy a can of each and do a mirror test. Which ever has the least residue on the mirror is the one you want to use.


I get my Vector cheap enough to not really contemplate switching for price reasons, but people i know were interested. Because the local shops here charge 13$ A CAN of vector  They have the power sitting next to it for 5$. Yeah ill stick to vector. I get my vector cases for 60. Good enough for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2011)

......... View attachment 1915885View attachment 1915886


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> ......... View attachment 1915885View attachment 1915886


IMO 'tane should either look like putty, as Fdd's does. Or it should be shatter like this, depending on the finishing process. 






If your tane is black, you did something wrong. The resin has been overheated and/or oxidized.


----------



## jdro (Dec 2, 2011)

i love me some golden ewwy gooy goo


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

jdro said:


> i love me some golden ewwy gooy goo
> 
> View attachment 1915894


Marijuana resin is NOT black on any strain. This happens from oxidation, usually caused by over heating during purge, also caused by being an old extract.

Gold is whats up. Ive even had some amazing greenish bho.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Marijuana resin is NOT black on any strain. This happens from oxidation, usually caused by over heating during purge, also caused by being an old extract.
> 
> Gold is whats up. Ive even had some amazing greenish bho.


I don't modify my tek much and get a huge range of colors....

With me... Color is seriously determined by quality, and type of cannabis....

My home grown super sativas run to peanut butter, or see through amber....... then my shake I collect off packs of decent chronic get sprayed and are SO dark amber that they absorb light when the oil is thick enough.. appearing black in low light, appearing amber when spread thin and illuminated...... due to the nature of commercial growing I consider most strains to be hybrids, or indica dominant... about 5%-10% of what I financially acquire is actually sativa dominant..
tangerine dream:










after it's settled and ran through another vacuum purge... notice the color remains amber along the edges where the oil is spread thin..

Then I ran this really shitty green crack... got a super low yield, and somewhat more black oil...





again, with the true color being shown where the oil is spread thin...

Both tek is the same.. 1-3 minute electric vac purge @ 28-29hg after a 20-30 second exposure to the oven @ 170....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 2, 2011)

more colors 


here is probably the best comparison... I just found this photo....







I even ran both of them in the same night... cleaned all exposed surfaces prior to second spray..
this was a hand vaccum pump purge... I exposed each to the same heats for the same time periods, and vacuum purged both for equal time, under the same pressure.... both with 4 *purges*..

The tangerine dream, again golden goodness... the trainwreck.... rich, dark, ambery gooeyness....


both taste equally as good, with their respective flavors (one hashy and one fruity)... none of them harsh.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 2, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> after it's settled and ran through another vacuum purge... notice the color remains amber along the edges where the oil is spread thin..


The edges are amber because its actually purged. Same goes for water extracts. Putting a viscous resin under vac does nothing to the interior of the resin. the only genetics ive seen put out dark bho are purps because the pigments are dissolved in the resin.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 2, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> The edges are amber because its actually purged. Same goes for water extracts. Putting a viscous resin under vac does nothing to the interior of the resin. the only genetics ive seen put out dark bho are purps because the pigments are dissolved in the resin.



The edges are amber because the oil isn't thick enough to absorb enough light to alter color
throw a dim cell phone light behind it and it looks like this







That whole slop turns into a huge ball about 8-12x normal size... reaches up about 6 inches into the air from the parchment paper... then once taken out of the vaccum the entire ball collapses into a puddle... so its all definitely vacuum purged 

It's also pretty stable stuff... Not watery like oil is when it has tane in it

over 2 minutes:


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 2, 2011)

The power butane in the blue can is good as any. What's the MSDS say as comparison to vector?

The picture you showed of what oil should look like -- mine looks EXACTLY like that. It IS shatter. Its just been re-warmed in a pan so I can drain it into the dish. Your looking at 24 grams of oil, which is why its black looking. Its a lot of f'n oil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;6TeLkgXFlBI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TeLkgXFlBI[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 2, 2011)

i wonder what the most pure butane on the market is

i mean vector and colibri are really good but are they the best on the market?

I hear you can get pure n butane but I think you need a certain type of scientific canister and some type of place to sell it to you


----------



## jdro (Dec 2, 2011)

I dont know how to embed these videos in here which sucks but you guys gotta at least check it out, its the Glass torch built onto the rig. I WANT! Who will make one for me? Fucking bad ass!

http://glassq.com/watch_video.php?v=W6S4AKAO9S87


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Yz0axHGXJx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz0axHGXJx4[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 3, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> The power butane in the blue can is good as any. What's the MSDS say as comparison to vector?


Okay, Im about to blow some ignorance out of the water right here. 

You heard of "auto-buddering"? Right? You do realize "budder" bho is heavily contaminated with paraffin wax right? From these canned gas mixtures. That is why BHO turns to wax when whipped, its all about the paraffin wax contaminants. Right, so these cans are full of paraffin and its not on the MSDS at all. hmm....

Now, what do you think the difference between Power and Vector are? One costs about twice as much as the other and they come from the same company, the same factory in Korea. Hmmm Do a damn mirror test, then come back here and tell me that Power has twice as much contaminants as Vector. I won't hold it against you for being ignorant, if you go see for yourself what I am trying to teach you. 

And you think they are the same quality? FAIL brah, facepalm. Wake the fuck up. Quit living in self delusions about what you do. You can be a cheap ass, but don't pretend Power is the same quality as Vector because its clearly not. 

So... the MSDS doesn't even say what is these cans because THEY ARE NOT designed to be used for solvent extraction, but are designed to lubricate torches, what the cans of gases are actually for. You don't even know what you are smoking brah. You're tane looks gross. Step your game up. 

Black BHO is gross, plain and simple. I'll take some pics of quality BHO later when Im back at the hash bar. Oxidation is no bueno man. BLACK = OXIDIZED


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 3, 2011)

jdro said:


> I dont know how to embed these videos in here which sucks but you guys gotta at least check it out, its the Glass torch built onto the rig. I WANT! Who will make one for me? Fucking bad ass!
> 
> http://glassq.com/watch_video.php?v=W6S4AKAO9S87



The guys at hitman glass said those run from 7000-10000$$$ ill make you one for $5000 paypal only and up front. Pm me for details


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 3, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> The guys at hitman glass said those run from 7000-10000$$$ ill make you one for $5000 paypal only and up front. Pm me for details


You seen Revere's version? Its detachable  and probably less expensive that Hitman's
[video=youtube;1osJUo_qV1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1osJUo_qV1Q[/video]


----------



## jdro (Dec 3, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> You seen Revere's version? Its detachable  and probably less expensive that Hitman's
> [video=youtube;1osJUo_qV1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1osJUo_qV1Q[/video]


lol, its the same video i posted, but doesnt get watched cause i fail at embeding lmao


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 3, 2011)

FUCK YOUR CREW 
[video=youtube;hD1dw3wcENI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD1dw3wcENI[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh shit....he picked up a FYC!!!! Clean!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 3, 2011)

had it for a few months, just been slacking on videos lately! got a bunch of glass i need to make videos of! FYC is FOR SALE!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sure there in the few g's price range


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 3, 2011)

So has anyone here made shoe hash? Got about an ounce in my shoe right now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2011)

i don't wear shoes.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 3, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't wear shoes.




Well, you're no help lol 

Got 14 g's in each shoe and it's a bitch on my feet but i smile the entire time just knowing what's in mi zapatos.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 4, 2011)

just hope you don't have smelly feet.....that would be ill......lol

GG.....what do you want for the fyc????? didn't like how it hit???...not enough perc??? too much perc????


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 4, 2011)

Since this is the best concentrate thread on RIU (Thanks verde and contributors )......... I had this question asked to me and I wasnt sure of the answer.

"Why do they use titanium for dabbers and nails?"

I know they use grade 2 titanium over other grades because its the easiest to machine and the best for purity, but why not aluminum or steel ones? What other metals are suitable for it?


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Since this is the best concentrate thread on RIU (Thanks verde and contributors )......... I had this question asked to me and I wasnt sure of the answer.
> 
> "Why do they use titanium for dabbers and nails?"
> 
> I know they use grade 2 titanium over other grades because its the easiest to machine and the best for purity, but why not aluminum or steel ones? What other metals are suitable for it?


i can hook you up with a man who makes them if he's good with it. He has explained it all to me before but i've smoked too many joints between then and now lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I just bought a lathe........... Trying to figure out what materials to buy


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 4, 2011)

His company gets their stuff from China but has to order a shit-ton of it to get it shipped


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 4, 2011)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> just hope you don't have smelly feet.....that would be ill......lol
> 
> GG.....what do you want for the fyc????? didn't like how it hit???...not enough perc??? too much perc????


too airy for me, i like some drag when i smoke errl. PM me if ur interested!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Well, I just bought a lathe........... Trying to figure out what materials to buy


Tantalum!!! cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

badum tss!


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 7, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> badum tss!


Just heard on the radio a local guy blew up his APARTMENT (HELLO!!???!??!!!) making "hashish" lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Just heard on the radio a local guy blew up his APARTMENT (HELLO!!???!??!!!) making "hashish" lol.


Its happens so frequently now that a butane restriction is looming. I'll bet it happens in Cali first lol

Then we will see the "golden" age of iso


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 7, 2011)

the golden age? but im just getting started


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=8455907

OMG!!!!! WTF???????


This is just....just....just...


WTF???????


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=8455907
> 
> OMG!!!!! WTF???????
> 
> ...


Bro, this happens about twice a week. I just don't post them all here because its annoying and sad. Several people have died from exploded bho extractions. This particular case, the guy's girlfriend lost custody of her kids. he got 8 cases of endangerment because it was a duplex and many more charges. I call them BHOtards.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 7, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Bro, this happens about twice a week. I just don't post them all here because its annoying and sad. Several people have died from exploded bho extractions. This particular case, the guy's girlfriend lost custody of her kids. he got 8 cases of endangerment because it was a duplex and many more charges. I call them BHOtards.


This kid was frickin' hilarious!

"ALL my eyes just went like this! *SQUINTS*

"Don't put your hash in the freezer!"

Putting bho in the freezer to purge?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 7, 2011)

Yummmmm

*




*
*




**








**








*


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> This kid was frickin' hilarious!
> 
> "ALL my eyes just went like this! *SQUINTS*
> 
> ...


 They put it in the freezer because they didn't want to wait for the purge. They were trying to freeze the unpurged bho so they could smoke it. Fuggin fiends.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 7, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=8455907
> 
> OMG!!!!! WTF???????
> 
> ...



"Seth Liberty remains in custody for using a chemical process for trying to make a drug."

back to bubble hash i guess.


----------



## Beansly (Dec 8, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yummmmm
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Wow man, that is lovely!


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 8, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> "Seth Liberty remains in custody for using a chemical process for trying to make a drug."
> 
> back to bubble hash i guess.


i have a couple of friends that make a ton of bubble hash but because of the laws they refer to it as bubble kief lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2011)

They took something soft and melty, and froze it, while gas is expanding within it still.

Basically, a thousand little tiny pipe bombs that when one go they all go.

Rather clever bombmaking if you think about it......... I cant imagine they had a ton of honey oil in the freezer since they lived in an apartment and based on the bandana and hair style indicating lower wealth, plus they found no grow op, so they are just poor stoners right?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> They took something soft and melty, and froze it, while gas is expanding within it still.
> 
> Basically, a thousand little tiny pipe bombs that when one go they all go.
> 
> Rather clever bombmaking if you think about it......... I cant imagine they had a ton of honey oil in the freezer since they lived in an apartment and based on the bandana and hair style indicating lower wealth, plus they found no grow op, so they are just poor stoners right?


A viscous fluid like bho can't store enough energy to do what you describe. Imo what happened is the freezer's compressor, which is not spark-proof, touched off an explosive gas mix filling the freezer.

I know of a case where a fellow working in a proper lab placed a beaker containing 2 liters of a benzene solution into a fridge that had somehow slipped past the facility's sparkproofness requirement. Some hours later, the fridge sent its door into the next lab room. There was a wall in the way, but the door made it through even so. cn


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2011)

CN; What do you propose caused the explosion, sparks and freezers dont really work well together, and the individual described wanting to speed it up and being away from the freezer, and having put the oil in the frezer and left........ Baboom?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 8, 2011)

Researchkitty, when a compressor starts up the motor's brushes spark, sometimes impressively. That's why certified lab fridges have sparkless compressor motors. 

Those dumb kids put a source of flammable vapor into a closed box with a built-in sparker. Once enough butane had mixed with the air in the freezer and perhaps also the fridge section, the spark on compressor startup would cause a quick massive pressure spike inside that box. At that point freezer door hinges really don't matter very much any more ... the whole door will be launched, straight and flat, as from a mortar. Jmo. cn


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2011)

Aah, never considered the butane having to go somewhere, and compressors sparks being the first place they travel to. Thanks and sorry!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2011)

if u get caught maken oil u can be charged with the same charges as running a meth lab!...just so u all know.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 8, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> if u get caught maken oil u can be charged with the same charges as running a meth lab!...just so u all know.


Yep, ridiculous as it is.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 8, 2011)

cannabineer said:


> A viscous fluid like bho can't store enough energy to do what you describe. Imo what happened is the freezer's compressor, which is not spark-proof, touched off an explosive gas mix filling the freezer.


This is not the first time a freezer has bho-expoloded. 

Even minor static off your body can set your hand grenades off. 

You should all spend the 3 bucks and be using anti static bracelets at the very least. 

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=antistatic+wrist+strap&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1282&bih=679&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=5389250171665405452&sa=X&ei=KpfhTrMryqmJAouttOIO&ved=0CIoBEPMCMAA#ps-sellers


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 8, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Yep, ridiculous as it is.


why? bho blows up more often than meth labs. people are misusing lighter refills.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 8, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> why? bho blows up more often than meth labs. people are misusing lighter refills.


What i am saying is that it should not be equated to meth. Just because it results in explosions often doesn't mean it should be treated alongside meth imo. That would be like saying manufacturing gasoline is dangerous so let's imprison anyone who attempts to do so. Legalize it and we can regulate it to a point.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 9, 2011)

A meth lab could blow up your trailer and four trailers around it.... The BHO explosion in the video looked like it would be contained into the owners area, with the exception of his neighboring apartments windows....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2011)

as long as it's a small explosion, ...


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 9, 2011)

High times has a 5 page write up on concentrates.. they got the hitman glass torches and slang terms and shit. I seen it comming since they were at the can cup. Some cool banjo pieces in there.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 9, 2011)

You could read it if photobucket wasn't shitty


----------



## wakebakeworksleep (Dec 9, 2011)

"*based on the bandana and hair style indicating lower wealth" "**so they are just poor stoners right?" Kinda sad to see language like this from a member in a 'happy" forum. I imagine the majority in this forum are apartment dwellers who have small ops. The criticism and jokes should of been directed at their stupidity and not their economic status. I see by your other comment on the Occupy Wallstreet folks you're just a clueless citizen when it comes to politics and people. 
*


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 9, 2011)

wakebakeworksleep said:


> "*based on the bandana and hair style indicating lower wealth" "**so they are just poor stoners right?" Kinda sad to see language like this from a member in a 'happy" forum. I imagine the majority in this forum are apartment dwellers who have small ops. The criticism and jokes should of been directed at their stupidity and not their economic status. I see by your other comment on the Occupy Wallstreet folks you're just a clueless citizen when it comes to politics and people.
> *


Boohooooooo.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 10, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> High times has a 5 page write up on concentrates.. they got the hitman glass torches and slang terms and shit. I seen it comming since they were at the can cup. Some cool banjo pieces in there.


 They talk about solventless wax?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 10, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thing yet. I know they mention ice wax


----------



## jdro (Dec 10, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> High times has a 5 page write up on concentrates.. they got the hitman glass torches and slang terms and shit. I seen it comming since they were at the can cup. Some cool banjo pieces in there.


What month is that? Gonna go check out local store to see if they have it.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 10, 2011)

this month. got it in the mail yesterday..


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 10, 2011)

its a white cover with a leaf on it.


----------



## jdro (Dec 10, 2011)

The Concentrate Revolution. I think hightimes got the word out. Good news for you glassblowers cause I think people are gonna be needing some new supplies. Props to dankshizzle and researchkitty for some glass pictured


----------



## BA142 (Dec 11, 2011)

blue dream oil

it's really crammed into the vials so it looks pretty dark but when you stretch it out it's nice and gold...terpenes in tact as well cause this stuff is tasty 



only thing I don't like is that it's way too sticky. wish it was easier to handle because my dome is broken atm


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 11, 2011)

BA142 said:


> blue dream oil
> 
> it's really crammed into the viles so it looks pretty dark but when you stretch it out it's nice and gold...terpenes in tact as well cause this stuff is tasty
> 
> ...


You need a dome u say??


----------



## BA142 (Dec 11, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> You need a dome u say??


yeah actually i was looking for a basic set up for cheap but alt has been down 

do you blow glass?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 11, 2011)

BA142 said:


> yeah actually i was looking for a basic set up for cheap but alt has been down
> 
> do you blow glass?


Yeah. I do


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 11, 2011)

How do you guys get your high times? I need some bullshit magazine reading material for plane rides and extended duration porcelain occupations....

I would never go seek it out at the store, i'd get a subscription... but I don't want to tip off the mail man....


Is it all covered/sealed like porno or what?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 11, 2011)

They just switched to plastic bags. Nothing says high times on it. They were in paper but they kept showing up with nugs and shut showing. I got a two year subscription.. and about 8 years of old ones.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice. Any good deals out there or is it pretty basic pricing?

I'm going to sub to your new threads now 
Sorry it took so long!


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 12, 2011)

High Times is still around?


----------



## pgill61 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am new to the concentrates and want to make some with my first grow. What is ear wax, and how would I make that. And help would be appreciated


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah. they have a medical line of magazines now. who did you think does the cannibus cups? not skunk


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

Too bad the last cup got raided and shut down..


And I kind of liked concentrates under the radar. Damn you high times! It was like a secret between the real potheads... Now all the weekend stoners will be talking about how they're the biggest oil heads in town.. Til they blow themselves up and tell me what I'm doing is _dangerous_..


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Dec 12, 2011)

so true verde. im guessing theres gonna be a lot more explosions  not too good


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

pgill61 said:


> I am new to the concentrates and want to make some with my first grow. What is ear wax, and how would I make that. And help would be appreciated


Brah, make ice water extract. Its a good place to start because you won't blow up. This is my tutorial and its the best in existence. 

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html

OG Kush ice water extract aka Ice Wax









Sr. Verde said:


> Too bad the last cup got raided and shut down..
> And I kind of liked concentrates under the radar. Damn you high times! It was like a secret between the real potheads... Now all the weekend stoners will be talking about how they're the biggest oil heads in town.. Til they blow themselves up and tell me what I'm doing is _dangerous_..


Agreed. This bho thing is out of control. Articles like this weeks explosion make us all look bad. Check the video that goes with the news report. sheesh. Its almost unbelievable how BHOtarded people can be. 
http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/video?id=8455699

http://abclocal.go.com/kfsn/story?section=news/local&id=8455907



> PORTERVILLE, Calif. (KFSN) -- A South Valley man is in jail for causing an explosion while police say he was trying to make drugs in his apartment. It happened in Porterville on Sunnyside Street near Henderson Avenue.
> Repairmen spent most of Monday replacing windows in several units at Sunnyside Apartments in Porterville after a drug-making experiment caused an explosion.
> Porterville Police say Seth Liberty, 27, was trying to make a concentrated form of marijuana using a butane bottle and a plastic container.
> Sgt. Ronald Moore said, "We think that a flame or a spark came out of the butane and ignited and caused the explosion."
> ...


"the platter has gas and stuff in it..." 
that should be my new sig...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

"I just throw the pan on the burner while there is still clear liquid, It whips out straight blonde dude, trust me. I _read about this in High Times_. I _know_ what I'm doing!"


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 12, 2011)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> so true verde. im guessing theres gonna be a lot more explosions  not too good


they have already gone up from about once a month to twice a week. and that is just the cases where it was big enough for the authorities to find out about it.

RUN 
BHO
outside


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2011)

i've been playing around, ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

Be careful with the mason jar and electric pumps! Just saying.. You could have an implosion.. That's why I bought a vacuum chamber to hook up to my pump.. Super strong plastic that won't implode even with like 100% vacuum.

What caused you to take out the vac faded? I'm going to scrape that oil tomorrow from the no-purge-only-drying-pan.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2011)

an "implosion"?

they are canning jars. they are meant to be put under vacuum. they survive pressure cookers. 


i try everything. i've been playing with the pump for months. 

i bought this the other day to look at my oils under X. it should be here in a few days, ... http://www.overstock.com/Sports-Toys/Celestron-LCD-Deluxe-Digital-Microscope/6026837/product.html


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> an "implosion"?
> 
> they are canning jars. they are meant to be put under vacuum. they survive pressure cookers.
> 
> ...




Don't trust the glass you didn't blow faded.... Mason jars can be subject to poor manufacturing just as everything else.

Simply put, they can handle simple canning... But when you remove lets say 97% of the air inside, you are going above and beyond pressures that the mason jar is _designed_ to withstand..


I'm just saying your RISKING an implosion . Not that it will definitely happen. No air, inside of a thin glass jar, will cause an implosion, if the vacuum is great enough.



[youtube]Zz95_VvTxZM[/youtube]

And that's a railroad car


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Don't trust the glass you didn't blow faded.... Mason jars can be subject to poor manufacturing just as everything else.
> 
> Simply put, they can handle simple canning... But when you remove lets say 97% of the air inside, you are going above and beyond pressures that the mason jar is _designed_ to withstand..
> 
> ...


pretty sure the lid would cave in before the jar would implode.

what's gonna happen if it does anyways? i might cut my finger?

always a debbie downer in every bunch. did you see my oil? you commented about everything but.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty sure the lid would cave in before the jar would implode.
> 
> what's gonna happen if it does anyways? i might cut my finger?
> 
> always a debbie downer in every bunch. did you see my oil? you commented about everything but.


Well the lid would be stronger than the glass, so I would imagine the glass would crack first.

I felt I had to point this glass/vacuum safety issue out for the other people looking to start purging.. The lurkers.... I felt I needed to mention that there is a chance of implosion with glass, and no chance with a chamber designed for high pressure vacuums.  You understand, yes?

And I was on my phone at the time, so I couldn't view the photos... Nice looking peanut butter though 


The topic of this page has seemed to be safety, so I commented on that, as I hadn't before - sorry I had to be the debby downer . I've been called a debby downer when I take keys away from drunk kids, but everyone remains safe, so the term do not bother me .


----------



## SWEETIEPIE (Dec 12, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Hello everyone. Welcome to the concentrate corner .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SWEEEEEEEET!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well the lid would be stronger than the glass, so I would imagine the glass would crack first.
> 
> I felt I had to point this glass/vacuum safety issue out for the other people looking to start purging.. The lurkers.... I felt I needed to mention that there is a chance of implosion with glass, and no chance with a chamber designed for high pressure vacuums.  You understand, yes?
> 
> ...



i understand YOUR way is the only RIGHT way.

unsubscribed


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i understand YOUR way is the only RIGHT way. unsubscribed


 If I was sure my way was the right way, then why do I have a pan sitting here that's been drying for 3 weeks with no purge? 


That's $200 devoted to trying, "your way".  

You are very narrow in your reading... never once did I tell you to use a polycarbonate chamber. 





*PS: Discussing and comparing different techniques is the purpose of this thread, there is no "right way"....*


----------



## BA142 (Dec 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i understand YOUR way is the only RIGHT way.
> 
> unsubscribed


do you always have a stick in your ass? every post I see from you is so hateful and sarcastic


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

unsubscribed means he wont be reading this anymore..
i was hoping that it stay on the underground a little longer just cause i cant move flowers in this state anymore. they grow wild it seems. and nobody makes bho in my county that i know so i had something for a minute...


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

my signature looks like an add... ha ha


----------



## dangledo (Dec 13, 2011)

RIZE- couldnt find your concentrate page. Never re-hydrated material to make ice hash- How long can the trim dry before it would become a problem, if any, to make the ice hash? Its been sitting out for 2 weeks, never jarred, just havent had time. Is there such thing as too dry to re-hydrate?

*trim


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

im bored at work.. check it out


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there such a thing as cost effective BHO?

Cant use trim

You only get so much popcorn

Rest good nugs!


----------



## Duke Of ErrL (Dec 13, 2011)

This thread is great. I just wish more people could remember what they learned the first time the flicked a Bic....

First post... glad to be here


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

Duke Of ErrL said:


> This thread is great. I just wish more people could remember what they learned the first time the flicked a Bic....
> 
> First post... glad to be here


Ruh Roh!! Better watch this guy haha! Sup mayn?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Is there such a thing as cost effective BHO?
> 
> Cant use trim
> 
> ...


Depends on your wholesale price right? And many people use trim... not my fave but I've seen some nice from trim bho extracts. The advanced bho artists I know prefer high grade trim over buds because you don't have to mulch.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

anybody know a good wholesale website. i have a wholesale license and we could all throw in on some and split it up. get it cheap...


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> anybody know a good wholesale website. i have a wholesale license and we could all throw in on some and split it up. get it cheap...


I meant wholesale price for selling the extract. BHO goes from 40 to 80 per gram in stores. So the benefit depends on your price. But also, the price of 'tane is a part of the total package. Even if you use a Tami and recapture, you still have to add new gas all the time to keep the tank full.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

i meant wholesale as in what the stores pay for it. i buy stuff for wholesale all the time. didnt know if anyone would be interested in a group purchase..


----------



## Duke Of ErrL (Dec 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i understand YOUR way is the only RIGHT way.
> 
> unsubscribed


..............


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

why doesnt everybody in here have a submission in the dab-it-up contest? you guys dont like free shit? no camera? whats up?


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 13, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> why doesnt everybody in here have a submission in the dab-it-up contest? you guys dont like free shit? no camera? whats up?


i didnt know there was a contest?

news to me, explain.. link... anything really.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

Click on the blinking thing in my signature
everything is in there!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

just post a picture of what you use to dab errrrrl or smoke concentrates with. you could win something. odds are REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Click on the blinking thing in my signature
> everything is in there!


seems your sig disappeared...


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

i see it...
https://www.rollitup.org/contests/487603-rollitup-christmas-dish-n-dabber.html#post6641136


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

i even logged out and refreshed. still seen it. you guys really dont see that huge banner?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Not at this time, dank! cn


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

look i really see it.. do you guys have sigs disabled?


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 13, 2011)

nope, its really just not there, perhaps the image is too large?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

wierd.. it even works on my phone..


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

saw it earlier. epic thread jacking lol!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a concentrate related contest


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 13, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> It's a concentrate related contest


lol, i was joking, and referencing the conversation over your sig. but seriously. idk whatsup with it. your sig was there earlier.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 14, 2011)

Google chrome?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

I DIYed a smoking stone. Is there any good reason I shouldn't use this? 

I've seen single titanium pieces to be used without domes and I've seen ceramic/glass mesh inserts for smoking oil so I don't see why this wouldn't be fine but looking for input.

I took an inert ceramic filter media and filed down one end to fit into my down stem, set the ceramic puck on the stove for half an hour to burn off anything that might have been lingering around. This porous ceramic piece gets really really hot and has a hole down the center so as long as you dab the top near the hole you catch all vapor. It works... is there any reason to be hesitant using it?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 14, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Is there such a thing as cost effective BHO?
> 
> Cant use trim
> 
> ...



I use trim and get bomb oil..
thats what i made the last tangerine oil with... trim and shake... one oz yielded 4g oil


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 14, 2011)

Check out this new painting I did... I was sitting around cutting stencils and taking dabbs when it hit me.. make dab stencils! So I made this "oil" painting. It's 100% spray paint all done with stencils. Only thing I drew was the signature. I still call it an oil painting even though its spraypaint...





Comments?


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 14, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Check out this new painting I did... I was sitting around cutting stencils and taking dabbs when it hit me.. make dab stencils! So I made this "oil" painting. It's 100% spray paint all done with stencils. Only thing I drew was the signature. I still call it an oil painting even though its spraypaint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me. i know a t-shirt shop that would jump at that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Check out this new painting I did... I was sitting around cutting stencils and taking dabbs when it hit me.. make dab stencils! So I made this "oil" painting. It's 100% spray paint all done with stencils. Only thing I drew was the signature. I still call it an oil painting even though its spraypaint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great. Could totally put it on the wall and those not in the know would have no idea.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 14, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Check out this new painting I did... I was sitting around cutting stencils and taking dabbs when it hit me.. make dab stencils! So I made this "oil" painting. It's 100% spray paint all done with stencils. Only thing I drew was the signature. I still call it an oil painting even though its spraypaint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but not sure what the beehives have to do with anything.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 14, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I like it but not sure what the beehives have to do with anything.


Who/what makes HONEY?


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 14, 2011)

very on topic, and cool dankshizzle. the paper clips. lord have mercy. lol


----------



## jdro (Dec 15, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Check out this new painting I did... I was sitting around cutting stencils and taking dabbs when it hit me.. make dab stencils! So I made this "oil" painting. It's 100% spray paint all done with stencils. Only thing I drew was the signature. I still call it an oil painting even though its spraypaint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would LOVE to have that hanging on my wall. Fucking awesome, nice job.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 15, 2011)

duke of errl made this a while ago. thought it was funny when i seen ur name..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 15, 2011)

dank that painting looks like my Bee Hive Oil shirt...


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> dank that painting looks like my Bee Hive Oil shirt...


Nice shirt... you guys and your paperclips lol

Here is my latest, back says ICE WAX


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 15, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Who/what makes HONEY?


Well, that was my first thought but my second was, bho has nothing to do with honey except for a resemblance. Now take those honeycombs and turn them into a ball-and-stick model of the THC molecule, that would be cool. 

View attachment 1937203


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 15, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Well, that was my first thought but my second was, bho has nothing to do with honey except for a resemblance. Now take those honeycombs and turn them into a ball-and-stick model of the THC molecule, that would be cool.


BHO = *b*utane *H*ONEY *o*il...


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 15, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> Nice shirt... you guys and your paperclips lol
> 
> Here is my latest, back says ICE WAX


Dude, this is fucking awesome. I want one. This is great on so many levels. So proud of our fellow stoners out there! Love it, bro.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't like balls and sticks.. sorry


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 15, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> Well, that was my first thought but my second was, bho has nothing to do with honey except for a resemblance. Now take those honeycombs and turn them into a ball-and-stick model of the THC molecule, that would be cool.
> 
> View attachment 1937203


i think both ideas are cool as hell.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 18, 2011)

Spinning dabber..
Don't know why.. just was bored and wanted to make something spin..


----------



## jdro (Dec 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Spinning dabber..
> Don't know why.. just was bored and wanted to make something spin..


fucking sweet, can i buy it?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah but... I don't know what to charge for it...


----------



## jdro (Dec 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Yeah but... I don't know what to charge for it...


I need some dishes to, you got any laying around? Give me the dabber and 2 dishes for 60?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 18, 2011)

I spent too much time and color on the dabber for that. Unless you just want clear dishes.. or really little ones


----------



## jdro (Dec 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I spent too much time and color on the dabber for that. Unless you just want clear dishes.. or really little ones


Yes small dishes, like 20-25g? Ok how bout that dabber and 2 dishes for 100?


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 18, 2011)

That works.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 18, 2011)

Well since you're taking orders...haha...if you got any more rod from what you made for Verde I'd like to have a little 14mm snapper bowl...like a chillum sized bowl


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 18, 2011)

^^^^ Gotta <3 RIU!!

A friend made this carrot dabber for me, claims he has only been working with glass for a month. My veganic/ice water gospel inspired him


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Spinning dabber..
> Don't know why.. just was bored and wanted to make something spin..


Dude that's pretty fucking awesome.  +rep


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 19, 2011)

do epic shit. good over evil! 
[video=youtube;OuF8g_JclqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuF8g_JclqY[/video]


----------



## april (Dec 19, 2011)

Matt Rize said:


> do epic shit. good over evil!
> [video=youtube;OuF8g_JclqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuF8g_JclqY[/video]



LMFAO Ur choice in music is epic, ur 2 freaking cute sweety !!! 
Oh and Nice saber


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 19, 2011)

that is cool


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 19, 2011)

Soooo....Dank......wanna blow me a bowl???? see post 1207


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 19, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> that is cool


Dabber from Sara Shade. Happy Holidabs everyone!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah. I just made a bad ass snapper


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 19, 2011)

2nd attempt at making bho...
28g in -> 2.4g out

slight improvement over the last run with the same material by grinding it much finer than previously


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 19, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> 2nd attempt at making bho...
> 28g in -> 2.4g out
> 
> slight improvement over the last run with the same material by grinding it much finer than previously


Looks delicious.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm you should be pulling a higher yield than that.. Unless the quality of flower is lacking.. Make sure your material is consistently ground and packed.. Tight spots in the tube is an enemy to your yield!

Nice oil regardless .. That is the beauty of oil, even if you get a low yield you can be sure it is strong oil. Always is.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Hmm you should be pulling a higher yield than that.. Unless the quality of flower is lacking.. Make sure your material is consistently ground and packed.. Tight spots in the tube is an enemy to your yield!
> 
> Nice oil regardless .. That is the beauty of oil, even if you get a low yield you can be sure it is strong oil. Always is.



lol its the strain man, its same stuff i did comparison of iso vs bho with

based on what the returns are, i would have to guess the source material is approx 10% thc as there was an 11.6% return of cannabinoids


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 20, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> lol its the strain man, its same stuff i did comparison of iso vs bho with
> 
> based on what the returns are, i would have to guess the source material is approx 10% thc as there was an 11.6% return of cannabinoids


I see. I had some bud come through my hands that was like that too. This guy gave me 3oz of some not so good green crack to run for free, he wanted half of the oil.. I ran the 3oz and pulled like 7g total. Crazy.

I want to run some frosty buds but I have too much shake to run


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I see. I had some bud come through my hands that was like that too. This guy gave me 3oz of some not so good green crack to run for free, he wanted half of the oil.. I ran the 3oz and pulled like 7g total. Crazy.
> 
> I want to run some frosty buds but I have too much shake to run



do the shake with iso! you can process 10x the amount 

eg, 4L/1G of iso would do 1/4 of a black garbage bag of trim


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 21, 2011)

i finally scraped this pan i've been drying for a month... sprayed it november 17.

Came out well...though I have oil all over myself from the scraping process... 'fddtek' on this bho extraction.. no purging, all scraping and drying.




























it was sprayed from about 23g of bubba kush shake


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 21, 2011)

those lightsaber dabbers make mine look horrible... it was my first try and i need some different colors to make them right...


----------



## jdro (Dec 21, 2011)

dabbin in cool places lol

[youtube]7F9KCmqmQkc[/youtube]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 21, 2011)

jdro said:


> dabbin in cool places lol
> 
> [youtube]7F9KCmqmQkc[/youtube]



Is that a hotel room or what?

I was dabbin on top of a mountain yesterday... 4,000 feet above the city


----------



## jdro (Dec 21, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Is that a hotel room or what?
> 
> I was dabbin on top of a mountain yesterday... 4,000 feet above the city


Yes, a casino. If it wasnt so cold, we were gonna dab on the roof with the buildings in the background but it was wayyyyy to windy and cold up there lol.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 21, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> those lightsaber dabbers make mine look horrible... it was my first try and i need some different colors to make them right...



still looks pretty cool though man.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 21, 2011)

Well its going in the scrap pile...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 21, 2011)

leave it as a cocktail stirrer.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 22, 2011)

jdro said:


> What month is that? Gonna go check out local store to see if they have it.


feb. 2012. i get them every month!


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 22, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Well its going in the scrap pile...


hey, if at first we don't succeed... right?
im guessing ms shade practiced a few times at least. u can do it!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 22, 2011)

Not my idea. Just thought is try one. I dont wanna spend to much time on someone else's idea..


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 22, 2011)

some more ERRRRL paintings
made some small ones..





I'll stop polluting this thread. if anyone cares heres a thread for it ----> https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/495812-my-spraypaint-stencil-art.html
I got pictures of the shop and stuff on there now


----------



## jdro (Dec 23, 2011)

Since I discovered this thread I have become addicted to oil. Its only been like 2 months and im starting to get a collection. Would of never believed you if you told me a couple months ago I would not be smoking any of my flower pieces or flowers anymore at all. I love bho. <3 lol


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice jdro!! I'm still waiting on those glass joints for your friends order.............. Meanwhile you of course get some free metal stuff in the package....


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 23, 2011)

MAde from Pre 98 Bubba Kush


----------



## jdro (Dec 23, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Nice jdro!! I'm still waiting on those glass joints for your friends order.............. Meanwhile you of course get some free metal stuff in the package....


Ok cool. I need a couple travel rigs as soon as u get them joints too. Basic clear pipe with glass nail and dome would be perfect! .


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 26, 2011)

no offense but that wax looks like shit and your oil is full of bubbles and is to gooey to be budder


----------



## str8sativa (Dec 26, 2011)

ewwww black wax are you gonna smoke that?


----------



## jdro (Dec 26, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> no offense but that wax looks like shit and your oil is full of bubbles and is to gooey to be budder


Who and what are you talking about? And don't come on here with no posts ripping people. Let's see your wax, and methods for making it.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

str8sativa said:


> ewwww black wax are you gonna smoke that?


That is pretty negative my friend. Out of curiosity, which of the 1240 posts are you talking about?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2011)

just a dish, ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 26, 2011)

Are those shot glasses in the back?

I love the color on the glass to the back left, any more photos of that?

It's a very striking yellow.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 26, 2011)

Is that tripple passion color in the dish? Looks more amber than amber purple. That yellow is bad ass to. I'm gonna have to fly out there and collaborate something. Maybee this spring. You will see my ugly face..


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 26, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> Is that tripple passion color in the dish? Looks more amber than amber purple. That yellow is bad ass to. I'm gonna have to fly out there and collaborate something. Maybee this spring. You will see my ugly face..


Is that a threat or a promise?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Are those shot glasses in the back?
> 
> I love the color on the glass to the back left, any more photos of that?
> 
> It's a very striking yellow.


they are wine chalice honey dishes. i was on crack when i pulled of the lips so i'm letting them go pretty cheap. 







dankshizzle said:


> Is that tripple passion color in the dish? Looks more amber than amber purple. That yellow is bad ass to. I'm gonna have to fly out there and collaborate something. Maybee this spring. You will see my ugly face..


caramel, surface worked with an oxy flame.


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 27, 2011)

Any of u hash heads mind checking out this link and giving some tips if u can it would be much appreciated.



https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/498515-advice-needed-tips-increasing-bho.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 27, 2011)

another chalice i made yesterday, ... View attachment 1958158


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like your teaching your dishes to walk...


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 27, 2011)

researchkitty said:


> Is that a threat or a promise?


Both. You can go the same time and we can collab on a Riu bubbler or something. Maybee auction it an donate the proceeds to the site


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 29, 2011)

kinda proud of this one..




















looks way better in person. the honey comb is hard to see in pics. its an 18m and not sold...


----------



## jdro (Dec 29, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> kinda proud of this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh myyyy goddddddd!! that shit is tightt!!!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 29, 2011)

I had to work that yellow sooooooo slow to get it milky smooth. Gonna make a pot of honey and a poo bear next..


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 29, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I had to work that yellow sooooooo slow to get it milky smooth. Gonna make a pot of honey and a poo bear next..


got anything ice wax themed? I'll blow you up youtube style


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 29, 2011)

you want a couple ice cubes sliding down or something? i can totally make ice cubes out of clear...


----------



## jdro (Dec 29, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I had to work that yellow sooooooo slow to get it milky smooth. Gonna make a pot of honey and a poo bear next..


how much shipped? would you do just the dome? I need a straight up and down instead of an angle.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 29, 2011)

not sure what to charge for it yet. i can make just a dome. i made a few domes last night. ill post em in my thread.


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 29, 2011)

well i sent that pic to the dab lab and they want 6 of them. domes only.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is too clean dank!

I'm gonna have to get some slides off of you!

A pooh bear would be SICK!


----------



## jdro (Dec 29, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> well i sent that pic to the dab lab and they want 6 of them. domes only.


dude they just posted it to facebook and people are raving about it. sell me one first!! LOL


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 29, 2011)

jdro said:


> dude they just posted it to facebook and people are raving about it. sell me one first!! LOL


im fuckin pumped! they already paid. Im gonna make as many as i can tonight...


----------



## jdro (Dec 29, 2011)

This looks fun....

[youtube]X5l4SJVpWGg[/youtube]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW they are selling the dome for $100?? wild

a little steep for me 

then again im not buying anything from dab lab


----------



## Unnk (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.goldengadgets.com/pocket-hand-butane-hot-jet-flame-torch-lighter-xs0901.html

dont buy it from there just posted the link to show yah mate picked one of these up for 10 at me local head shop

have had it for 3 months now i use it every for multiple dabs a day it doesnt need to be refilled often theres a saftey a flow adjuster and a lock to lock on the flame

edit ps makes a great porti torch


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2011)

i just picked this up . . . . .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 30, 2011)

thats a sweet piece!

how do you like the skillet?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2011)

love the skillet, and this design dome called a kettle dome dosa design i think


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 30, 2011)

thats a cool rig.. up there..

heres what i made last night in 4 hrs






minus the dabber and one bee dome


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2011)

sick dude love the honey theme


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> WOW they are selling the dome for $100?? wild
> 
> a little steep for me
> 
> then again im not buying anything from dab lab


bro this whole industry is taxed so hard. the only thing i buy from stores is cans of tane.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> love the skillet, and this design dome called a kettle dome dosa design i think



Dosa is the artist who originally designed them, he calls them Kettle Curves........... The first few in clear he made sold for close to $300........ People either love it or think its too airy......... Nice thing about oil is you can try all ways, including this one.   Nice pickup.........


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> WOW they are selling the dome for $100?? wild
> 
> a little steep for me
> 
> then again im not buying anything from dab lab


He sells it to them, they have to retail! I'm sure your price would be a little different.    Another +1 for RIU!

I think the most expensive thing I've sold was $75. Too many domes and dishes lately, today when I get home in a few hours its time to start making oil rigs........... I've got a two piece design in mind, but have very little experience (believe it or not) pulling clear tubing out and shaping it versus shaping custom color tubing that I pulled and make small items from.......... I bet it'll take 3 or 4 tries before I do one I like........... Enough customers have asked for them...........

Plus I can make the full rig, the accessory dish and dabbers and ti dabbers/nails too, a one stop shop cometh' soon!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 30, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> love the skillet, and this design dome called a kettle dome dosa design i think


Hell yeah dude ... I've heard of & seen the kettle curve/skillets for a while... I've seen some really nice worked ones, and I would have picked one up but I only saw them for like $300 for the worked ones..

Any chance I can pick up a rig like yours somewhere? 






Matt Rize said:


> bro this whole industry is taxed so hard. the only thing i buy from stores is cans of tane.


No shit man! We are the smart ones though, sadly.

Even the cases of tane are starting to catch some of the BULLSHIT.... I'm in there picking up a $50 case for the third time in 3 months and the dude has the nerve to tell me he won't sell them for $50 anymore... "sorry bro I have to do them for like at least 60 or 65 or I don't make any money" I say, What if I buy two or three at once? "Sorry bro 65 next time"... Last time I went to that store, it sucked anyway.


Fucking heroin junkie can't sell me some fucking butane..... They were selling clear, shitty domes with male male adapters with nails seperate for $90..... Clear swings with a Ti Pad? $130.....  :Lol:  


I'm stocked on butane for a few months now, but I need to find a reputable place to pick up $50 cases...... I even talked to the biggest store within like 200 miles and they wont cut me a deal on THREE cases, if I FRONT them for an ORDER that would take a WEEK anyway...


Why are some psuedo-stoners such ASSHOLES?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 30, 2011)

Power 5x on eBay, $3 a can delivered........ $66 for 2 cases, they are the blue cans (good!) not the yellow cans (bad!). Compared to vector it looks the same, I stopped buying vector entirely now.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2011)

i get vector on eBay as well.


----------



## budlover13 (Dec 30, 2011)

$30/case or $2.99/can at the local smokeshop.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 31, 2011)

While were at it...


Whats everyone paying for butane?

Taxes excluded of course..


I'm going to check out ebay now 


I wonder if i could get a crate ordered and do a private RIU group buy! I know some of you folks would take 3-5 cases at discount  .... does butane technically expire in a can?


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

5$ a can from gas station for colibri


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 31, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> 5$ a can from gas station for colibri


das da good shiz i hear


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

all the pics of budder ive made i made with colibri and okief


----------



## Unnk (Dec 31, 2011)

40 a case of 12 vector


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm going to check out ebay now
> 
> 
> I wonder if i could get a crate ordered and do a private RIU group buy! I know some of you folks would take 3-5 cases at discount  .... does butane technically expire in a can?


I suggested this a few pages back. I'm down with a group buy. I just got a 12 pack of colibri but ill take more


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 31, 2011)

Unnk said:


> 40 a case of 12 vector


Bullshit!!!!!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Dec 31, 2011)

Ice cube





Bubble bags





Not sure how I feel about it yet..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh snap!

Bubble bag dome! WOW! At first I thought it was one of these at first glance







Then I realized it was different grades of bubble bags in a bucket...

You could mass produce this shit and make a killing dude .... They sell bullshit toilet/urinal/duck bowls on ALT for 150+... Imagine what a dome would go for


----------



## jdro (Dec 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> Bubble bag dome! WOW! At first I thought it was one of these at first glance
> 
> ...



I WANT A ZACH P TOILET BOWL WHO HAS ONE!!!! GIMMIE!! (Its not bull shit )


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats sick dude!!! sick jobe mate!!!


----------



## jdro (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years! Dabbers up! Heres me dabbin some of this bubblegum budder i whipped up. fucking tasty. Props to Dankshizzle on the sick as dabber. 1080p for best viewing... [youtube]VuBDYQzNweE[/youtube] 

heres my roommate slam dunking..not sure why youtube keeps turning the video, its not like that on my computer... whats up with a basketball backboard dome dank?

[youtube]-JwBYiJgJ9c[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Dec 31, 2011)

how the fuck you gonna call bull shit lol i get it store price i know the owner he gets em like 40 flat a case


they come 12 to a case 540-60 ml cans 


he sells em 5 bucks a can retail


----------



## jdro (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is some of the bubblegum I ran. I forgot to take a pic of the bud  It came out the most amazing gold flake color, Whipped it up into some nice stable wax. Some of my favorite oil yet.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

jdro said:


> Here is some of the bubblegum I ran. I forgot to take a pic of the bud  It came out the most amazing gold flake color, Whipped it up into some nice stable wax. Some of my favorite oil yet.


waxxeh....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 1, 2012)

Ill post jdro!

reppin if i can


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 1, 2012)

Decided to try a Fillacello, first one............ Made it into a dish.......... Check out some of my other glass @ https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/320294-trying-my-hand-glass-pipe.html


----------



## jdro (Jan 1, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Decided to try a Fillacello, first one............ Made it into a dish.......... Check out some of my other glass @ https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/320294-trying-my-hand-glass-pipe.html


Im diggin it!! Get on that torch hard cause boromarket is bankrupting me LOL


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 2, 2012)

>


Nice dabber! Is that a new Highly Educated model?


----------



## Unnk (Jan 2, 2012)

i hope hes not dabbin with that lots of silverware can be coated in agents that are toxic when burnt lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 2, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm......toxic agents.

Dank....those are two of the sickest domes ever bro......loving the bubble bags!!!! Straight Dankness!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! he's gonna DIE!!!!!




the right dental pick chucked up in a cordless drill makes for an excellent "whipping tool".


----------



## jdro (Jan 2, 2012)

Unnk said:


> i hope hes not dabbin with that lots of silverware can be coated in agents that are toxic when burnt lol


LOLLLL.... nah bro dont worry.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 2, 2012)

lol nice selection


i use the glass dabbers as well

but yah you use a fork for whipping i use a scratch awl 

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/400/71/710536a8-e525-4291-8a6f-b781fd7be232_400.jpg


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 3, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!! he's gonna DIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in all fairness, dental picks are usually very high grade stainless steel.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

Revere Glass double gridded double shower head. BO$$ trichome themed piece. 

http://www.revereglass.com/x1/

2525 8th street

Berkeley, CA, USA
510-233-3473 (fire)

[email protected]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

Shovel Dabber made by Dorian Farmer, specifically made for Ice Wax. This was my 30th birthday present 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001001363610&ref=ts <<< his facebook


----------



## rifk (Jan 4, 2012)

After drooling at the previously posted pics... I decided to post some of the hash I've been getting 

The first pic is some Moroccan polm... Pretty good and not too pressed. I barely smoke this kind of hash anymore, but at 1.7 /g this is THE BEST deal.
The other 3 pics are of some really good Pakistani hash, a 10g ball (named acorn here haha) costs me 50... The joys of living in western Europe 


I'll post more pics when I get home, these aren't quite the best.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 4, 2012)

Those triches look easily breakable. Shoulda put a bridge


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a dish I tried. Was trying different styles..





And a finger..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 4, 2012)

rifk said:


> After drooling at the previously posted pics... I decided to post some of the hash I've been getting
> 
> The first pic is some Moroccan polm... Pretty good and not too pressed. I barely smoke this kind of hash anymore, but at 1.7&#8364; /g this is THE BEST deal.
> The other 3 pics are of some really good Pakistani hash, a 10g ball (named acorn here haha) costs me 50&#8364;... The joys of living in western Europe
> ...



the forth pic concerns me.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Those triches look easily breakable. Shoulda put a bridge


IDK Dan, his pieces get way crazier and more breakable than this, but glass is not my area of expertise. 
All I know is Dustin Revere will fix broken glass if I ask nicely. Those dang light sabers are fragile d'oh! (8(l)k

Check out the earth tones All in One piece to took home. A little more straight forward than the Trichome All in One.
Same filtration, Double Gridded Double Shower Head. White and baby blue for the Ice Wax!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> the forth pic concerns me.


BUTT HASH!!!! CULERO!!!!


gross...


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 4, 2012)

It's bad ass though. Good idea


----------



## rifk (Jan 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> BUTT HASH!!!! CULERO!!!!
> 
> 
> gross...


Yeah, that one probably came in someone's ass... LOL.
But it's wrapped so well nothing gets in... Also, not all of those come in someone's butt, many are brought over by boat from morocco (not the case).

BTW, culero means asshole, as in douchebag, not ass as you might be thinking lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 4, 2012)

Testing out my new Revere Glass double gridded double shower head (just learned those terms so correct me if I am mistaken)

[video=youtube;kZlHv2sXXNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZlHv2sXXNA[/video]


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 4, 2012)

How's this look? I just ran a little glass tube and little can of colibri.


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 4, 2012)

rifk said:


> Yeah, that one probably came in someone's ass... LOL.
> But it's wrapped so well nothing gets in... Also, not all of those come in someone's butt, many are brought over by boat from morocco (not the case).
> 
> BTW, culero means asshole, as in douchebag, not ass as you might be thinking lol.


i just remember watching a video of Jorge Cervantes raving about the culero he had.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2012)

mmmm .... Green Poupon.
But of course! cn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 4, 2012)

deppe and adam G

tetrahedron, that rotates as you smoke inside

day of the dead themed(?) working skull piece
[video=youtube;dXeoKINnN4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXeoKINnN4c[/video]


----------



## rifk (Jan 5, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i just remember watching a video of Jorge Cervantes raving about the culero he had.


 I never heard about it being called Culero haha. I'm not Spanish though.

I just checked out his video by the way, that's the same kind of "butt" hash we get here. Pakistani is usually higher quality than Moroccan, that's not always the case though.
He seems to heat it a lot though... I usually cut a bit off and flatten it out using a lighter as a "rolling pin" (like the previously posted pics), I then place it over the weed or tobacco and heat it thoroughly. Then you just mix it with your fingers and it breaks up into little pieces 
There's a different way to do it without using heat at all, takes a bit longer though.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 5, 2012)

has this been made? an a/c specifically for oil?





the top has a dish pushed into it, the side holds your dabber or dome, and it is a stemless bubb. so connected to an ordinary bong it turns it into a concentration station.





figured someone had to of made one before..


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

I dont know about an ashcatcher, dank, but the local guys here put oil and herb on one tube, and supply two stoppers so you can pick which side to use.............


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

my year long quest for pink Plushberry Ice Wax has come to fruition. I did not think it could be done. 

rize up!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 5, 2012)

Any pictures of the TGA flower that made that? I thought about running some TGA strains and picking a good mom.


It looks incredible.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Any pictures of the TGA flower that made that? I thought about running some TGA strains and picking a good mom.
> 
> 
> It looks incredible.


Yeah, check out my sticky thread in the organic forum, I just harvested.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll be looking for it !




Figured I'd post my new toro here.. with a milkshot








Toro circ diffuser.... Got it for free!

Always sort of wanted a toro.. This thing is cool.. Nothing TOO special about it, besides it's really light, seems like sturdy glass... it fits in your hand very well... and it gets that hit nice and airy... I'd still take my 18mm sovereignty upgrid over this toro circ any day... But it is a nice, and small desk-piece... Not to mention the 14mm Ti Nail gets hot really fast for some easy dabbin!


I need to clean my tubes and do some BHO running!


----------



## Unnk (Jan 5, 2012)

the blower at my local shop Bubba he works for toro now they accept his peices lol


----------



## jdro (Jan 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'll be looking for it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free you say? So you will sell it to me for....??


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 5, 2012)

jdro said:


> Free you say? So you will sell it to me for....??


heh... busted Sr V

Here is my sticky grow thread. Go to the last few pages for this recent Plushberry Harvest. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/364864-vegan-organics-aka-veganics-matt.html

Pink Pheno Plushberry






Purple Pheno Plushberry


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 6, 2012)

That doesnt look delicious at all, Matt.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2012)

Unnk said:


> the blower at my local shop Bubba he works for toro now they accept his peices lol


Hey I'm not trying to hate on Toro here, BUT the vibes around the community is that Toro sold out and went way commercial. A lot of people I know are turning their backs on Toro (despite their perfect designs). 

What have you guys heard?


----------



## Unnk (Jan 6, 2012)

from what bubba tells me he just makes some peieces sends em in and if they like em they retail em and he cuts profit


by commercial do you mean warehouse glass presses and such?


if so i don kno bout that cause they have some of the most unique diffused ive layed my eyes on 

but ive always felt phx , roor, and toro were all pretty 'Commercial"

but nothing like Kaos stamped pressed glass peices that break on a whims notice

the roor and toro are hand blown to my knowledge if im wrong im sorry


----------



## jdro (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Hey I'm not trying to hate on Toro here, BUT the vibes around the community is that Toro sold out and went way commercial. A lot of people I know are turning their backs on Toro (despite their perfect designs).
> 
> What have you guys heard?


Agree 100%. Im not anywhere near west coast but, locally at the shops around me there is a bad vibe when it comes to toro.


----------



## jdro (Jan 6, 2012)

Been playing with the usb microscope on my girls. got some cool shots, check one out.. cant wait to run some in a few weeks


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 6, 2012)

What kind of USB microscope do you have? I wanted to buy one for this reason and just for overall fun........ They are pretty cheap, about $50-ish on Amazon, but so many models to choose from.......!


----------



## jdro (Jan 6, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> What kind of USB microscope do you have? I wanted to buy one for this reason and just for overall fun........ They are pretty cheap, about $50-ish on Amazon, but so many models to choose from.......!


I got this one 

http://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Handsfree-Industrial-Biological-Inspection/dp/B0051ML8FS

Its pretty cheap and basic. Its not really 40x-400x because the zoom control is also the focus. So you can only get it to focus on one magnification. But, I got some pretty cool shots with it and am easily able to see the color of the trichome heads with it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2012)

what yall know about lazer purging?
[video=youtube;rO8nNbrRbjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO8nNbrRbjY[/video]


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a damn thang.........it's like the aurora borealis........beautiful....


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats a 445nm laser, and being used in the most dangerous way possible.

First, assuming he is wearing safety glasses, they need to be VERY SPECIFIC safety glasses that filter out the 445nm wavelength..... I cant tell the wattage of the laser, looks around 200mW or so. That's enough that about 1 second of an exposure to that laser light (even if reflected!) would permanently blind you -- permanently. Really, like forever.

I have a 445nm laser, the Wicked Laser Arctic 1000mW or 1 Watt laser. Its has a visible beam of about 7000 meters (4.5 miles) in the dark. They now make one called the Krypton in a green color (different nm wavelength) with an 85 mile beam. 20 miles further out than Earths atmosphere. You can buy it for $300 direct from the manufacturer. I've had my Arctic since they shipped the original versions.

The laser itself isnt purging the oil, he's really just using it to pop bubbles. 445nm lasers are intense enough to light matches, burn through wallets, and even pop the strings on the video arcade machines that hold the PSP3's in the air instead of paying the dollar to try and use the games knife.  And, of course, to blind you. Since the oil he's got is dark in color, it's able to pop the bubbles. If he had better oil it'd have a harder time. You cant burn a hole through light or white objects easily (or at all) with handheld lasers......

I think its neat for show, but functional-wise................................no idea.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Hey I'm not trying to hate on Toro here, BUT the vibes around the community is that Toro sold out and went way commercial. A lot of people I know are turning their backs on Toro (despite their perfect designs).
> 
> What have you guys heard?


The guy who runs toro is kind of an asshole... He makes that fairly clear in the youtube videos .

For what they are, toros aren't worth it IMO... I got this one free though so it was worth it


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rkitty. I just thought it was interesting and way over the top. 
imo a gentle vac purge... then water purge... then good slow stir over a month is what yields the best erls. but we all have our preferences.

Also thanks for the feedback SrV. I like to check out the shit talking I hear haha. and just to make it clear here. I rep Revere Glass because Dustin is the nicest guy I've ever met, only works in direct sales to keep the prices down, and he forced me to start working with glass.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 6, 2012)

So when are you going to buy your glass torch and tools matt?  RIU has converted a few to torchers already!!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> So when are you going to buy your glass torch and tools matt?  RIU has converted a few to torchers already!!!


glass torch ey....
[video=youtube;jNedyU3xIts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNedyU3xIts[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh hell no, one like this:







Just having Revere there to watch will save you a year of learning by yourself............


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> glass torch ey....
> [video=youtube;jNedyU3xIts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNedyU3xIts[/video]



Where can I buy something like that? I like small and simple I don't like the big $4000 worked glass torches.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 6, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Where can I buy something like that? I like small and simple I don't like the big $4000 worked glass torches.


Not sure, I'm not cool enough to get replies from them...

lolz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 6, 2012)

Then I'm totally not cool enough either .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 6, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuucccc







k.

Those toros are slippery! Shit! 

a moment of silence... for el toro libre.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 6, 2012)

ouch thats a shatter and a half


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 6, 2012)

No fixing that. I bet you will sell it cheap to jdro now...


----------



## rifk (Jan 6, 2012)

Picked up this hash today and boy am I high lol
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/cimg0213w.jpg/]
[/URL]


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 6, 2012)

rifk said:


> Picked up this hash today and boy am I high lol
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/815/cimg0218.jpg/


I've been trying to find out how to make this for years........ My favorite type of hash.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 6, 2012)

i think its handrolled dry sift or bubble


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 6, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> No fixing that. I bet you will sell it cheap to jdro now...




Right


----------



## rifk (Jan 7, 2012)

Unnk said:


> i think its handrolled dry sift


Correct 
This is Moroccan sieved hash, handrolled into 9g balls. It has a really nice taste to it and it almost smells like weed. 

Here's a vid of some similar hashes:
[video=youtube;J13wKdALXV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J13wKdALXV0[/video]

[video=youtube;Uyr3SamHb-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyr3SamHb-E[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 7, 2012)

Sr V............... LOL...........


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 7, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Sr V............... LOL...........


....


*kicks dirt at the ground*


----------



## Unnk (Jan 7, 2012)

i was wondering why you werent postin in the other threads in here

oh welll we all get forgetfull loll


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2012)

peckerhead dabber with eggshell dish. 


View attachment 1984400View attachment 1984401


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2012)

Diggin the egg man....real nice!!!!


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 9, 2012)

fresh batch of williams wonder moonrocks


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 9, 2012)

giggity giggity


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 10, 2012)

Making some BHO tonight.!

We have...

Home grown tangerine dream.. 117 day of 12/12 sativa..

Corleone Kush... Which I'm told is Pre98 Bubba X SFV OGK F4..



Tangerine Dream































Corleone Kush..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anything significant about the Corleone?? been wanting to try that.....love pre 98 and the sfv og.......


----------



## Unnk (Jan 10, 2012)

man your fiskars look fuckin flawless clean em often ? lol after 3 months the handle looks like shit 

still work great though


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 10, 2012)

Here we are 


This stuff got vacuum purged until it was completely still @ 29hg.. Probably did like 8 minutes of electric vacuum purging for each...

Tangerine Dream





Corleone Kush








tangerine before vac purge






Tangerine Dream vacuum muffin 






after another purge






Fully purged tangerine dream sap ... reflects off the paper like a mirror! 





Tangerine with light behind it






Corleone Kush.. spray action


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 10, 2012)

do you ever get it to rock up? or just leave it in the oil state?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 10, 2012)

Only some strains rock up on me like that......usually sativa dominant hybrids.........


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

Had to throw these up here too  I'm having too much fun playing with my new toy 

Romulan Ice Wax Macro
[video=youtube;u_MQ5WeCq1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_MQ5WeCq1Q[/video]

Jack Herer Ice Wax Macro
[video=youtube;iuW4YJyKR0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuW4YJyKR0M[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 10, 2012)

That lighting is INSANE, Matt! Props!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> That lighting is INSANE, Matt! Props!


thanks kitty. i was just testing. im going to do some more and work on the focus, maybe add some backlight. 

Anyone have tips for microscope photography?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> thanks kitty. i was just testing. im going to do some more and work on the focus, maybe add some backlight.
> 
> Anyone have tips for microscope photography?


led lighting.. makes a world of diff


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> led lighting.. makes a world of diff


that is LED lighting. the light is adjustable which I did not know when I made these. 

what about backlighting? does that help?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> that is LED lighting. the light is adjustable which I did not know when I made these.
> 
> what about backlighting? does that help?



supplemental led lighting... i presume the led lighting you were using was on the microscope itself (the last usb microscope i had ended up as a projectile on a convenient swinging wire)
i always got the best with led side lighting, bright, good color to it.. and it casts just enough of a shadow on an angle to give the picture some depth


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> supplemental led lighting... i presume the led lighting you were using was on the microscope itself (the last usb microscope i had ended up as a projectile on a convenient swinging wire)


CFLs if I don't have more LEDs?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> CFLs if I don't have more LEDs?


cant hurt to try, i just mess around with this stuff by no means do i claim to "know" anything when it comes to photography haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 10, 2012)

Unnk said:


> man your fiskars look fuckin flawless clean em often ? lol after 3 months the handle looks like shit
> 
> still work great though


just iso every once in a while 



jcdws602 said:


> Anything significant about the Corleone?? been wanting to try that.....love pre 98 and the sfv og.......


It has really nice coloring, and a super nice aroma.. Very floral, somewhat lemony with very fruity overtones.. The bho really captured the essental oils and terpenes in this.. You can taste a very defined fruityness with lemons on the exhale that just sticks in your mouth and sinuses for a few minutes..




str8sativa said:


> do you ever get it to rock up? or just leave it in the oil state?View attachment 1986354



To be honest I've never made really great budder.. I've made decent budder.... but I know people who whip their stuff well, and I really like sticking to and refining the vacuum purged saps... I feel like I get much more flavor and a better medication out of the saps.. Most of my stuff is stable to the touch, you can handle it in your hand and it wont melt into paste.


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 11, 2012)

holy shit!!!! i never thought makin bho was so dangerous. have many many many runs under my belt and we always do it outside and the same procedure in well ventilated area but today on the second run (using new cheap butane not vector which is all previous runs) shit hit the fan and i think my friend almost died inhaling fumes, he fell over and had a seizure right in front of me i thought he was jokin till he started convulsing and turning white i had to hold his head so it didnt smack the ground. i thought hes was about to croak right there scary shit!! i had to call the paramedics when i was on the phone he started comin to but didnt know where he was what went down and he was slurring his words and could barley walk. got him out front and the fire department had him on oxygen he refused the ambulance and over the next hour got better for the most part. he said his tongue hurt like a bitch i think he almost bit it off. im probably not gonna make this shit without a fuckin respirator or gas mask. and i recommend to all butane users exercise utmost caution. THIS HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE AFTER TWENTY PLUS RUNS IN THE LAST YEAR, AND IT CAN HAPPEN TO YOU WARNING BECAREFULL


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 11, 2012)

one nice thing about ice water is it wont kill you ha


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 11, 2012)

DAmn dude...was he huffing the fumes purposely??


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2012)

Since butane is heavier than air, I doubt your friend was breathing in butane to cause a seizure. Good try, though..........


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 11, 2012)

Depends where they were standing really. Was he standing in front of the fan? So it was sucking the evaporating butane twards him?


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 11, 2012)

kitty you have always been an idiot look up butane inhalation symptoms serious inhalations of butane can result in grand mal seizures or death. and hell no not on purpose we do hundred gram runs in a big extractor, this tube requires to people to hold at a time he was sitting down but directly over the extractor i was off to the side. and just because butane is denser then air doesnt mean it cant rise especialy under pressure, once again kitty you have no idea what your talking about. my friend was perfectly healthy 200 pounds did not have epilepsy or other medical conditions, as soon as i tried takin the extractor out of his hand i like pulled him out of the seat and he fell over and started convulsing in my backyard. we always do this outside everytime there was like no wind what so ever that day


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 11, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> kitty you have always been an idiot look up butane inhalation symptoms serious inhalations of butane can result in grand mal seizures or death. and hell no not on purpose we do hundred gram runs in a big extractor, this tube requires to people to hold at a time he was sitting down but directly over the extractor i was off to the side. and just because butane is denser then air doesnt mean it cant rise especialy under pressure, once again kitty you have no idea what your talking about. my friend was perfectly healthy 200 pounds did not have epilepsy or other medical conditions, as soon as i tried takin the extractor out of his hand i like pulled him out of the seat and he fell over and started convulsing in my backyard. we always do this outside everytime there was like no wind what so ever that day


sounds like a seizure, which could've been triggered by inhaling fumes, even small amounts. thanks for the report. without brave individuals like you this stuff would remain a secret, and no one should have to learn these lessons the hard way.

and PLEASE lets not start calling names on this awesome and epic thread.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 11, 2012)

I challenge YOU, RIU dabstars, to the 20 pull up dab challenge. Lets see what you got!!

[video=youtube;qHuMJ59u9r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHuMJ59u9r8[/video]


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 11, 2012)

I've smelled nasty cheap butane. Was it that yellow can of ultra refined tane? I did a mirror test with some the other day and it smelled so bad I didn't wantto use it in my torch.


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry kitty pisses me off when he says something didnt happen when my homie almost died in front of me. i have never used anything except vector my friend came over with his and i was like what the fuck is that it was the five dollar a can mega plus (yellow can with flames) supposedly five times filtered but doesnt say ultra refined on it. he said that was all they had at the smoke shop by him they stopped carrying vector  we only used two cans he had one left i said take that shit back and tell them to pull it off the shelfs dirty shit


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2012)

Its cool, if it happened.  I mean no harm. Usually when people tend to have such a low post count, not even an avatar or a signature, with posts of things that happen that sound so farfetched, well....... If your buddy did have a health run in, learn from it and move on, and share what you learned with others. I'll smoke a dab now and pretend we're here, giving each other virtual high fives.....


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 11, 2012)

That was the shit. It's like 2.99 a can here but was nasty. He brought it over and I tested it before I used it and was like "nope, wrong shit homie" still waiting for the vectorn 4.80 a can is cheapest I find vector. Anybody use fast fill? It's 5x and only 24.99 a case of 12 10oz cans. Just wanted to research it before I got it. It's wholesale prices. So don't let the 2$ a can scare ya. I got a wholesalers license.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 11, 2012)

If you have a wholesellers license couldn't you just call vector yourself and order it....IDK


And are you still up to making me a snapper.....you kinda gave me a halfassed reply.."I made a snapper the other day"...or something to that effect.....lol.....if you do.....contact me homie!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 11, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wholesellers


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2012)

it turned into styrofoam when i purged it.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I challenge YOU, RIU dabstars, to the 20 pull up dab challenge. Lets see what you got!!
> 
> [video=youtube;qHuMJ59u9r8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHuMJ59u9r8[/video]




Hahahaha your an animal............you should of worn a headband and some spandex.....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 11, 2012)

I counted 18 pull ups..

So it's an 18 pull up challenge?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I counted 18 pull ups..
> 
> So it's an 18 pull up challenge?


haha, i had a lot going on at the time. ill redo it with 25...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 12, 2012)

Some shots of that oil as i was taking it off the parchment

corleone kush










you can see to the bottom of this bulletproof glass dish 






tangerine dream

















A small dab of some other oil..






some dishes... thanks researchkitty, dankshizzle, & fdd2blk


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2012)

researchkitty said:


>


Exactly.....LOL


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2012)

Note: I did not make the dog.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 12, 2012)

How much for the dog.?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 12, 2012)

Miniature Chinese Shar-Pei, not for sale of course, but if he was we would have asked around $1200-$1500 USD for him......... They are pretty rare-ish dogs and a purebred is harder to find so many people mixed in other breeds with them in the 70;s that they are still trying to get rid of........ Miniature shar-pei's are around 30#'s in weight, its like having a toddler.  Most good breeders of them have a 3-6 month wait list, some longer! Nextdaypets.com has a bunch in the USA you can buy, usually from smaller breeders. Just watch out for ones with closed eyeballs ($500 entropian eye surgery) and multi color ones. 

We have several of the breed here, they make great glassblowing studio companions.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 12, 2012)

ive got some bullies for sale....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 15, 2012)

<3


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 15, 2012)

lucky ducky


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

GNOME GROWN said:


> <3


awesome piece man!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 15, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Since butane is heavier than air, I doubt your friend was breathing in butane to cause a seizure. Good try, though..........


Seriously, I had to quote this because its kinda silly. Have you ever emptied a can? You can watch the fumes, and they don't just drop the ground like rain falling. The difference between air and butane densities is not that much. Imagine adding milk to water... does the milk drop straight to the bottom, or mix with the water? Why would butane fumes not mix with air and spread out in all directions... because thats what actually happens. 

If you are blasting cans you should be wearing a solvent rated gas mask and safety goggles. Huffing 'tane ain't cool.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 15, 2012)

first question is why are you open blasting in a area where the tane can even stick around long enough to be a problem for inhalation

air flow is your biggest thing you need to be up wind when you start blasting in a open extraction so your not standind in front of a cloud of butane


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 16, 2012)

ya im about to go by a couple of the nicest respirators they make along with a couple white painters suits. no more seizures!!!!!


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 16, 2012)

Unnk said:


> first question is why are you open blasting in a area where the tane can even stick around long enough to be a problem for inhalation
> 
> air flow is your biggest thing you need to be up wind when you start blasting in a open extraction so your not standind in front of a cloud of butane


when you do bigger extractions your exposed to the butane longer and your using more , longer exposure times have greater risk. every felt slightly light headed after doing a run?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 16, 2012)

blast in a painters suit!?! i know a friend that had a small explosion due to a static shock that came from his socks!!!!! blast naked if u can!


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Seriously, I had to quote this because its kinda silly. Have you ever emptied a can? You can watch the fumes, and they don't just drop the ground like rain falling. The difference between air and butane densities is not that much. Imagine adding milk to water... does the milk drop straight to the bottom, or mix with the water? Why would butane fumes not mix with air and spread out in all directions... because thats what actually happens.
> 
> If you are blasting cans you should be wearing a solvent rated gas mask and safety goggles. Huffing 'tane ain't cool.



I wouldnt turn a can upside down and just empty it into the air, so no, I havent done that. But of course, I have dumped many cans of butane down a full honey oil tube, and with that said, when it drips out the bottom it does not go back up into the air back into your lungs. It falls to the ground right out of the pan....... It also evaporates so slowly that by the time you did breath any in, you'd have certainly smelled it, way sooner than you would have any other health concerns arise.......

The difference between air and butane is a lot. A gallon of butane weighs nearly 5 pounds. How much does a gallon of air weigh? (m/V = p / RT = 101325 N/m2 * 1 m3 / (287 J/kg-K * 273.15 K) = 1.2925 kg/m3 ---- NOT MUCH!). ​Butane is so heavy that it falls directly to the ground while evaporating unless its one hell of a windy day. Once its in the pan, it isnt going higher than an ~inch above the pan...... Its so much denser, that its not a matter of "by how much" its "by a factor of how much".....

If we change the conditions of the experiment, however, to a can of butane being emptied into regular air not a vessel full of herb and glass, then of course, there's spattering and random droplets coming out everywhere. That'd happen if you turned on a garden hose, too. Its simply pressure inside a container that makes that. Rule of thumb? Dont empty a can of butane into open air for no reason? 

Where I said "Since butane is heavier than air, I doubt your friend was breathing in butane to cause a seizure.", I gotta stand by that, I dont see any reason to change the statement, or why it was silly........

<3


----------



## jdro (Jan 16, 2012)

[youtube]r_5ftZp7Z-M[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Jan 16, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> when you do bigger extractions your exposed to the butane longer and your using more , longer exposure times have greater risk. every felt slightly light headed after doing a run?


i only do 1 can at a time so honestly no ive never had inhalataion problems

again

im in a area where nothing stays in the air i make sure im doing it in area with a high rate of air flow


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2012)

OK there goes another 30 posts, gone! Vanished!


SERIOUSLY.... WHAT IS GOING ON.... I thought we had like 45 pages last week now we have like 39.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> every felt slightly light headed after doing a run?


ONLY when I'm blasting improperly!


Sorry but if your feeling light headed after routine work with solvents, your most likely 'doing it wrong'. I had to point that out.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> OK there goes another 30 posts, gone! Vanished!
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY.... WHAT IS GOING ON.... I thought we had like 45 pages last week now we have like 39.


cant be a local mod deleting them as their is no local mod

ask a global whats up?


----------



## jdro (Jan 17, 2012)

Brought home a new piece today had to make some videos:

Here she is stacking:

[youtube]o3dSrOGVFsg[/youtube]


And here she is dabbin:

[youtube]1hCeXXrkX44[/youtube]


----------



## Unnk (Jan 17, 2012)

nice piece


----------



## jdro (Jan 17, 2012)

Unnk said:


> nice piece


Thanks man, here is a full shot..


----------



## Unnk (Jan 17, 2012)

never hear of that brand?


the peice looks amazing i just couldnt have it as pieces with such long mouth tubes are vulnerable around my clumsy ass lol


----------



## jdro (Jan 17, 2012)

Unnk said:


> never hear of that brand?
> 
> 
> the peice looks amazing i just couldnt have it as pieces with such long mouth tubes are vulnerable around my clumsy ass lol


Very new company, thats why. They sell in a lot of shops across US. Check out their site pyrologyglass.com there is a map of retailers


----------



## Unnk (Jan 17, 2012)

hrmm ill let the local shop know they sell practicaly everything illadelph old originally labeled zongs toro phx roor

maybe he can get in with them cause those look nice


----------



## jdro (Jan 17, 2012)

Unnk said:


> hrmm ill let the local shop know they sell practicaly everything illadelph old originally labeled zongs toro phx roor
> 
> maybe he can get in with them cause those look nice


From what I hear one of the main blowers from illadelph broke off and started this company. So, as far as quality it is deinfinatly just as good, maybe even better. The double coils they have are nicer than the illys.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sick piece dude!!.....that looks just like what I need.....gonna have to check them out.......


----------



## Unnk (Jan 17, 2012)

oh yah SWEET they have a become a retailer section

ima let bubba know tommorow 

who knows in a month or two i might have one of these


----------



## jdro (Jan 17, 2012)

Unnk said:


> oh yah SWEET they have a become a retailer section
> 
> ima let bubba know tommorow
> 
> who knows in a month or two i might have one of these



dude you will LOVE it. Did you see the customs on the website? I got to see the EF Norris 3.0 at the shop I was in, and WOW pics didnt do it justice. SOOO clean


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

Morning yall..


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

All this talk of long mouthpieces I tried one. They make it insanely easy to work on.. I made two last night. Verde it will be done today...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2012)

Which will be done? The stir rod and dish or the oil rig?  I'm really digging these dishes, the size is really nice.. Fits in the hand great.

Good morning to you sir!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

STIR rod n dish? I thought it was stir rod and spoon... U like these rigs? I'm working on diffused ones as we speak. Made four that cracked the day u asked if it was hard. Yes its hard to get it in there evenly. If it isnt even it cracks. I think I got it this time. These go CHUGGG CHUGGG CHUGG like a motorcycle. I wantit to stack bubbles. I was gonna try a honeycomb diffy in the lower middle of the can


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2012)

typo! sorry!


stir rod AND spoon... please..... I have all my dishes!!

it was a typo! a typo I say 

Don't worry about the oil rig, it was the rig you talked about making after you sent me the first one.. I didn't order/expect a rig, only a stir rod and worked spoon for that patient.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2012)

I need to buy some Vector or colibri... besides ebay does anyone have any retailers that sell cases for$65 or less?

I'm going to pay $55-$60 at the shop anyway + gas.. I'm looking at buying online now.


----------



## jdro (Jan 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I need to buy some Vector or colibri... besides ebay does anyone have any retailers that sell cases for$65 or less?
> 
> I'm going to pay $55-$60 at the shop anyway + gas.. I'm looking at buying online now.


I heard someone on amazon is selling 3 for 12 shipped no limit, havnt checked into it yet tho


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

I think they are 3 oz.. least the ones I seen were


----------



## Unnk (Jan 19, 2012)

lol its funny once a month the local shop gets 3 cases of vector

i take one immediately of their hands every month lol


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=vector+butane&x=0&y=0#/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Avector+butane&keywords=vector+butane&ie=UTF8&qid=1327018267

That's a quick link to Amazon search for "Vector Butane"......... Of course, none of it is sold by Amazon.com, its all their little resellers so pricing varies as shipping does **widely**. 


Personally, I like this guy, ships from somewhere in Kalifornia.....

http://www.ebay.com/sch/bestbuy4u22011/m.html

2 cases of Blue Power 5x for $66 delivered............. Vector and the Blue Power 5x seem to melt the same to me, both clean on a glass surface too.......... Its the yellow power cans to stay away from, those fuckers are very dirty inside.  They do have Power 7x, I have not tried it yet as he didnt sell it then...........


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2012)

I wonder what the lowest amount of cases vector would sell wholesale...


25? 50?

I don't think I could handle 50 but I may be able to handle 25 with a little help from my friends..


----------



## Unnk (Jan 19, 2012)

hrmmm i can ask bubba if they sell whole sale to people like that


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 19, 2012)

Yikes, I'm feeling bad for you guys. I can pick up 12 can cases of power 5x for >$30 any day from multiple local shops. Vector is a bit more expensive at ~$55 for a case of 12 but I can't imagine having to pay 45 a case for power plus shipping. Ever thought of becoming a local distributor? If extracts are becoming popular in the area it seems like a great way to make some clean taxable revenue. As the old saying goes - it's not the miners that get rich, its the vendors of shovels and pans. Hmmm, maybe that's not a saying but I'm sure it was true.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2012)

Unnk said:


> hrmmm i can ask bubba if they sell whole sale to people like that



I just asked vector if they could send me 30 cases... So we will see.. All you established concentrate folks feel free to PM me if you have any interest in a few cases of Vector..

Gastanker your lucky! I feel like a cheap whore, calling every shop for a butane-booty-call... Then the shops can never do it twice..


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 20, 2012)

Made a stop at Vapor Central in Toronto... and managed to bum a dab of some whipped white widow bho. What I found funny was the lack of stupid slang terms used by the Toronto population. They were renting out the tiniest dab pieces and swing pads, and it seemed like no one uses Ti nails. No one knew about the V3 yet. 

Here is a pic from Vapor Central






Toronto Extract samples


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 20, 2012)

That isnt just Toronto, thats the whole East Coast. Oil is very foreign over here to *many* stoners............ I tell people who never see it before that its meth and they give that "OH SHIT" face then you laugh and tell em its just honey oil, concentrated pot, and they laugh a bit before taking a hit and falling asleep.     

Halloween we had one guy rolled eyes behind his head passed out for 3 hours on the floor...... Its always the guy who talks the talk about the best tolerance and ability to take huge rips........   I love pot.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 20, 2012)

What kind of paperwork do you need to go there Matt? I wanna go on a vacation...


----------



## Unnk (Jan 20, 2012)

matt got lucky cause he knew the people up their 

im telling you if you goto toronto just assuming to get stuff youll be highly upset

its available and i only get it cause i had a direct line connect of the traffic that was comming through toronto hamilton to buffalo rochester syracuse area



pretty much anyhting that came across the border i knew about


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 21, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> What kind of paperwork do you need to go there Matt? I wanna go on a vacation...


Vapor Central is for anyone over 18. Pretty cool, but they don't sell herb or extracts. You have to bring your own. I rented a binger and snapped a few.

The canadian dispensaries are something else, and I'm not there yet.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 21, 2012)

Unnk said:


> matt got lucky cause he knew the people up their (there)
> 
> im telling you if you goto toronto just assuming to get stuff youll be highly upset


Got lucky? heh...

I know of several underground sales locations in Toronto, you can just buy everything, like how it should be. You have to know someone and get introduced. Seemed like everyone was puffing.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 21, 2012)

you got lucky man im telling you i grew up in the area and still regular in the area

you werent actually far from me

as i said its available but you have to have the connection

and no one is just gonna say hey you want some herb


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

Dabbing deserts...


----------



## BA142 (Jan 21, 2012)

i'm waiting for new bubble bags in the mail, so i made this stuff with about 15 grams of trim  got about 1.5 grams of this stuff

no screens...no bags...this is almost full melt gumby hash. It's dabbable....only leaves a tiny bit of residue on the TI.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2012)

none of the bubble bag hash i have made is dabable.....looks like beach sand, almost like a keif...seems too dry or something....not oily like that at all.....if i press it in my palm and turn it into little mouse turd looking chunk it'll smoke on the nail a little but not like an oil dab where it vapors off immediately.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 21, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> none of the bubble bag hash i have made is dabable.....looks like beach sand, almost like a keif...seems too dry or something....not oily like that at all.....if i press it in my palm and turn it into little mouse turd looking chunk it'll smoke on the nail a little but not like an oil dab where it vapors off immediately.


that is either genetic, or poorly grown. probably a combo of the two.

all top shelf ice water extracts should be dabable, if grown and made correctly. Some genetics make crumbly melt, some make more of a goo (OG and SourD)
[video=youtube;BqOSIb08SwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqOSIb08SwE[/video]


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## researchkitty (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the yellow quickfire bernzo, dank...... You can pull stringers with it!!!!  Surprisingly!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

This is mag-torch and was only 21.99
What's everyone know about fasfill 5x butane? I can get it cheap and the errl I made with it is bomb as Hell. Just wondered if anyone uses it? I mean I get it wholesale cheap. All I could find online was people saying they pay 6.00 a can and some say its made by vector. It's made in the same country I know and I made oil with vector and fasfil and can't see a difference in it. I could charge 3$ a can and still make a profit. Mirror test came out good as well.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 21, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> that is either genetic, or poorly grown. probably a combo of the two.


Another dickhead reply buy the amazing MattRize...thanks anyway tho...I'm just fine smoking it capped on bowls...lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 21, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Another dickhead reply buy the amazing MattRize...thanks anyway tho...I'm just fine smoking it capped on bowls...lol


what? you want me to lie? it is what it is. you get out what you put in. making hash is pretty straight forward. growing good hash genetics to fruition is the hard part. if your water extracts are not full melt, then you need to step it up.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

This is what the cans look like.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

They have a honey comb pattern on them too. Is it just irony??


----------



## Unnk (Jan 21, 2012)

lol kinda looks like chains yo but never heard of this brand


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

Zoom in. It's not chains its definately honey comb pattern. My distributor said they get them with the vector from the same place. Makes you wonder. I'll show pics of the two errls side by side. Same trim, same method, different butane but same results. Same taste same texture but half the price. They said it was newer brand..


----------



## Unnk (Jan 21, 2012)

you run a clean no residual test on it too?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

The mirror test? Yes. Sprayed vector next to it and couldn't tell.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 21, 2012)

interesting hrmm

ill ask if they have it at the shop ive only seen them carry regular vector

but if you can get em through vector im sure he can get ahold of them if their that much cheaper it would save me money over time


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

It looked like stores were charging $6 a can still. I'll sell some for 3$ if anyone wants to try it out. I'm getting a couple cases and my friends store sells em for 2.99 each. I'm not sure if they are directly from vector. It's like its the same thing with a different name so they can charge less.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 21, 2012)

Close up










See the honeycomb resemblance?


----------



## Unnk (Jan 21, 2012)

i see it for sure

but i kinda reference it to a grill for some reason but again i could be seeing it odd and just really need to hold a can

ill ask them if they heard of the dealer if he can get the cases cheaper hell sell them cheaper to me


----------



## zo0t (Jan 24, 2012)

Colibri butane, which is a very pure butane brand
DA BEST DA BEST 
JAJAJA VECTOR FOR PUSSY N SHIT DIS DA BEST 
FAS FILL LUL IZ FOR TWITS !


----------



## Unnk (Jan 24, 2012)

zo0t said:


> Colibri butane, which is a very pure butane brand
> DA BEST DA BEST
> JAJAJA VECTOR FOR PUSSY N SHIT DIS DA BEST
> FAS FILL LUL IZ FOR TWITS !



oh how cool are you....


----------



## zo0t (Jan 24, 2012)

jes fear me and my coolness !
no need to tell me i already know ;pPpPPpPpP

and u aint kewl until u use colibri


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 24, 2012)

colibri is the bees knees


----------



## Unnk (Jan 24, 2012)

colibri is just as good as vector the 2 show no diff in quality of hash


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 24, 2012)

I wasn't knocking colibri. If you look at my pic there is a can of colibri sitting on the table. I was just saying for less than half the price fasfil works great.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 24, 2012)

If I had kids I would name a boy Vector, and a girl Colibri.

Maybe if I had an illegitimate child I'd name it Fastfil.. With one L just like the real thing .


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 24, 2012)

It doesn't have a t either.. fas fil


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 24, 2012)

fuck colibri and their "near zero impurities"! blast just the tane on a clean dish and see whats left behind!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 24, 2012)

Vector for days! 





.
..
.
Super Sour Diesel sap.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like you vacced that until there was no reaction! Just like how I've got it down now .. Nice! Feels good to dab that clean sap!

I started warming a ceramic bowl to put my parchment into while I vac purge it in the chamber.. The warm bowl underneath it is enough to keep it warm enough to react to the vacuum.. So i find with the warm bowl added I keep bringing up butane bubbles up until 3-4 minutes into the purge..

At least it reallly helps on the cold nights running the vac purge outside.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Looks like you vacced that until there was no reaction! Just like how I've got it down now .. Nice! Feels good to dab that clean sap!
> 
> I started warming a ceramic bowl to put my parchment into while I vac purge it in the chamber.. The warm bowl underneath it is enough to keep it warm enough to react to the vacuum.. So i find with the warm bowl added I keep bringing up butane bubbles up until 3-4 minutes into the purge..
> 
> At least it reallly helps on the cold nights running the vac purge outside.



+ rep for purgin outside with elec pump

glad theres people here being the model of safety when it comes to butane lol


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 25, 2012)

Sr Verde a SAFETY CAPTAIN!


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Sr Verde a SAFETY CAPTAIN!


Sr Safety


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 25, 2012)

Chernobyl BHO from my veganic garden - Pre-purge.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt Rize looks good!! what kind of pan are you spraying into?

I feel like there must be some sweet, flat edge scientific evaporation pan out there...

I loose so much BHO on the corners . Can anyone else chime in?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm fond of my antique 150mm watch glass. i'd love a large one ... like a Pyrex wok! cn


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 25, 2012)

blast in the middle of you pyrex. if yo set uur dish in hot water its 100 times easier to work with gets runny


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 25, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> blast in the middle of you pyrex. if yo set uur dish in hot water its 100 times easier to work with gets runny



Yeah.. Try that with 3 ounces though 

My dish already sits in warm water .


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 26, 2012)

dam how how big is your extractor


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2012)

get urself a 9inch round pie dish! i get EVERYTHING off mine every time!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 26, 2012)

"b-grade" Ice Wax, made by Ice Wax International Laboratories (me and april)

Sour Diesel


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 26, 2012)

I wish I could use a 9inch pan, too small!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2012)

What do you use RK?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure the size, but its rectangular and around 8" x 16" x 3" Pyrex..........


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 26, 2012)

so if your gettin three oz of oil at a time are you blasting a pound at a time or what


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 26, 2012)

Usually I run 1# per run, its multiple tubes, but fills the pan just nice.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2012)

i do 3-4 zips usually

i dont weigh yields


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> i do 3-4 zips usually
> 
> i dont weigh yields


heh... metallic blue Revere Glass with a little ice wax  no clue how much...


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

pics of some of my recent work...
different lighting to show the color/depth/clarity/texture


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 27, 2012)

What kind of plate you using there.....that just a plain dinner plate?
Nice pics!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 27, 2012)

posted these somewher else too, but thought yall might like em, maple leaf indica BHO


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> What kind of plate you using there.....that just a plain dinner plate?
> Nice pics!!!


lol no its a small ceramic dish.. theres 3.4 grams of some of the purest iso based oil youll ever see  (that is, until i post my next batch!)


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 27, 2012)

I love seeing the variety of dishes people use for their oil.......... Some really cool, some unique, some weird.......


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I love seeing the variety of dishes people use for their oil.......... Some really cool, some unique, some weird.......


lol you sayin my dish is weird? how about making me a nice one


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 27, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> lol you sayin my dish is weird? how about making me a nice one


Haha no no! I like your dish, it returns light nicely to the eyes.  I can do better than that, of course....  hahaha


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Haha no no! I like your dish, it returns light nicely to the eyes.  I can do better than that, of course....  hahaha


haha k, i like my dish too, ive got a whole bin full of them, they are incense cone dishes!

i am really interested in a proper glass dish tho, 90%? clear with some nice cobalt blue trim, maybe a lil bit of detailing on the edge of the cup on the bottom, want a clear bottom tho so i can get good transparency shots... what would something like that run me?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 28, 2012)

Next level dishes from Angelo "jello" Gagliardi, who works in the Revere Glass School shop. Sour Diesel ice wax also pictured. 
Here is Jello's facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1126316444


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

What's wrong with this errl?
My friend made it with some vector and a 5oz glass tube. Vacuum purged it. Whipped it. But i can't stand the taste. It taste like gas or something still. He said he ground it up a little too fine is that the problem? Thanks.





Thanks for the time.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2012)

Not fully purged? Try whipping it again.. Or spread it thinner and throw it in the vacuum again? Warm it a little before it gets vacuumed.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'll tell him to do that. He has like 15g of it. That pic is just what he gave me for the tube. I ain't very happy..


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah i didnt wanna be the first to come out and say it but it looks like its FULL of butane still


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

He said this:
): I heated it up in hot water in the jar and purged it for 15 to 20 mins twice and whipped it up, we haven't done anything near that for purging on the other stuff we have been smoking before I got the mighty vac, and I did the same thing to the stuff that looked like peanut butter, I really think its the trim it is a powder 
And this:
They were done with a glass tube and a stainless tube in the same dish I think that where the 2 colors are from, but it definitely was purged more than most off the stuff we've been smokin
And usually his shit is creamy peanut butter. Those are his text messages after I said what u guys said.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> He said this:
> ): I heated it up in hot water in the jar and purged it for 15 to 20 mins twice and whipped it up, we haven't done anything near that for purging on the other stuff we have been smoking before I got the mighty vac, and I did the same thing to the stuff that looked like peanut butter, I really think its the trim it is a powder
> And this:
> They were done with a glass tube and a stainless tube in the same dish I think that where the 2 colors are from, but it definitely was purged more than most off the stuff we've been smoking
> And usually his shit is creamy peanut butter. Those are his text messages after I said what u guys said.


butane oil is always kind of a roll of the dice in my opinion, doesnt always go as planned.... ive ended up with the exact texture/consistency/flavor your describing, and it was super purged as well, just sometimes how it goes... and i do agree i definitely have found the finer you grind it the more you get, but the worse it tastes, doesn't purge as well, wont budder up as easily etc etc etc


people can list all the facts they want tho
at the end of your day your not happy with it... best you can do is either try to keep purging it, or leave it sit for like 4 weeks

sorry man!
btw you make some nice glass pieces... might be interested in one one day!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

So I'm safe to smoke this stuff? I should just make him give me some of the other dank errl to make up for it? I don't wanna be smoking cancer..
This stuff was made two days ago.. should I let it sit spread on some parchment for a few?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

See my main problem is that dish is all I took to work to smoke and I usually dab like ten times a shift. I can't not smoke it. Just Maybee smoke as little as possible untill I get home? I act like I rosanne in that snickers commercial if I don't dab at work. Lol


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 30, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> So I'm safe to smoke this stuff? I should just make him give me some of the other dank errl to make up for it? I don't wanna be smoking cancer..
> This stuff was made two days ago.. should I let it sit spread on some parchment for a few?


inhaling or smoking a little butane in your erl should be relatively safe, as long as you don't get hooked on the intoxication from the butane fumes


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah. I've been smoking it all morning anyway. 9 am is errly and my job is borrring..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2012)

i get the color mix just from some oil sitting on top of other oil and not letting it be purged... that or when i dip a dabber full of claim into a fresh oil puddle ill get the tiny black streaks..



> * I heated it up in hot water in the jar and purged it for 15 to 20 mins twice and whipped it up, we haven't done anything near that for purging on the other stuff we have been smoking before I got the mighty vac, and I did the same thing to the stuff that looked like peanut butter, I really think its the trim it is a powder *



So I'm just wondering what "purged it for 15 to 20 mins" means?

If your using a hand pump, you should throw it in the oven at a low temp like 170f for a short period 20-30 seconds... then put it in your vacuum chamber and start pumping, submerging in hot hot tap water helps keep things at temp.. keep pumping and try to get it to at least 25 hg... keep it at 25 hg and keep pumping, it helps draw more tane out.. keep it going for about 5 minutes (should take 5 min to get it to proper vacuum)..... then release the air, let the bubbles collapse and repeat until the bubbles stop forming.. back in the day with my mighty vac I would do 3 purges MINIMUM... and do 5-6 purges for my personal stash... for optimum smoothness.. the vacuum definitely takes a lot of the harsh edge off I find... vs. just letting it dry the butane out at room temp. Mighty vacs take a shit tonne of work.... If you have more time than money a mighty vac is for you.. but if you have a better ratio of money - time for extractions I would just invest in the _proper_ equipment...



Maybe send your friend that quick info on vac purging... I spent $300 on the 'proper' vacuum equipment.. $150 for a pump that goes to 29hg in like 40 seconds... $150 for a polycarbonate jar with a polypropylene base... So I can pump about a cubic foot to 29hg (30hg is 100% vacuum, only possible in space, or at NASA maybe).. without worrying about the chamber impolding, or breaking when I drop it, as it's made for vacuums. It was a BITCH to set up at 100% efficiency I'll tell you what, but if anyone want's to PM me Ill gladly share all my tips and tricks so you folks (like dankshizzle) can get going if you want to drop the cash I can get you purging your oil right with the electric pump _from the start_.. it's the least I could do because I couldn't find ANYONE to help me with this when i was starting.... but now that i've got it down it's literally suchhh an easy and efficient process.. i'd love nothing more than get some right people the right information


Sorry my edible started kicking in half way through the paragraph ..


----------



## dankshizzle (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah. I'll be pming you. I told him to join this site and read it. Too muh for text.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2012)

Just text a link


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 30, 2012)

That oil looks like the stuff I made at first without doing much of a purge at all. If it spatters when you smoke it, its got butane in it still (or its reclaim, and then water sizzles). When you dont know what oil is, its awesome, but once you learn the right ways, its pretty harsh stuff. Weird eh?


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 30, 2012)

boil some water on the stove and do another water purge just spread it so its a thin layer and do some fast whipping with a dabber


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 31, 2012)

A little 'tane isn't going to hurt....think of how much you inhale every time you smoke flower with a Bic....never understood why some people are so anti bho for this reason alone.


----------



## BA142 (Jan 31, 2012)

combusted butane is just H2O + CO2....inhaling non combusted butane fumes would be bad for you tho

Although I bet the butane in bic lighters isn't that pure lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

I hate bic lighters. They taste like shit.. But I still use them dammit. 

I need a pocket sized refillable torch


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey folks.. I felt I had to write about one of my new favorite toys..

The Omicron.








Here is a product review:

I just got an omicron yesterday... This thing is bad ass! It comes with two devices, each containing a battery, a fill chamber, and mouth piece.. You literally stuff oil in this thing, torch it from the outside to liquefy the oil so it goes to the bottom.. put it together, press a button and vape up.. I'm getting like 50 soild vapor clouds per battery with this thing.. a cartridge can hold 200-300 if you can believe that... You can literally pack hundreds of hits per cartridge.. As long as you have enough erll .

I tried it first at my buddies and was instantly sold.. I picked it up off his desk and thought it was a novelty mini light saber, and laughed at him when he said it was for hash oil.. I took one rip and said "god damn! I need one!" I seriously recommend this to you folks.. ESPECIALLY you guys with extra oil laying around.. Just pack this thing up and take it in the car.. I couldn't find many stores who sold it but personally asked vapeworld.com to carry it so I could buy it - in which they responded that they were still evaluating such devices before they sell any at their website... Too bad . Other sites still sell it though.

So far I took this in the car, on the bicycle and it worked great... All the bicycle folks didn't look twice at the dude riding with a pen and bottle of water in his hand! Great for you folks who rely on oil for medication, but find it hefty to bring nail or ti pad glass around with a blowtorch and dish... This single device *literally does the same job as a blowtorch, ti nail, bong, dabber and dish.* Without sacrificing taste or potency..  I got 2 complete units with charger for $130... 5 extra cartridges for $50.. They are reusable. & No I'm no way affiliated with this company I just NEEDED to share this!


keep it oiled....

~Sr. Verde


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2012)

Where'd you buy yours, I'm gonna pick one up!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not going to post the link on here... Because I don't want any one retailer to get a free, giant boost.... I can PM the link for anybody who wants it... Otherwise a simple Google search will pull up a few retailers you can choose from .


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm not going to post the link on here... Because I don't want any one retailer to get a free, giant boost.... I can PM the link for anybody who wants it... Otherwise a simple Google search will pull up a few retailers you can choose from .


Just send em to the omnicron site, i think it lists the retailers. 

From my experience. The only way to get high off an omnicron is to have two of them, and to drain them both at the same time. We call it the lunch break vape high.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2012)

is it ready? i think i did something wrong ... 






Just playing!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Just send em to the omnicron site, i think it lists the retailers.
> 
> From my experience. The only way to get high off an omnicron is to have two of them, and to drain them both at the same time. We call it the lunch break vape high.



I got two in the one kit.. 

I'm pretty ripped off this one battery and about 3 dabs.. its still milking too

on my lunch break in fact.... matt rize calling it like it is


----------



## Californicater (Jan 31, 2012)

They showed me one of those @ my LHS when i was getting a new hash bowl. I really wanted to use one, or hear a review from someone not trying to sell it. Thanks for the info, let us know how you like it after a few weeks. The fact they come in twos makes me question the longevity of it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 31, 2012)

Californicater said:


> They showed me one of those @ my LHS when i was getting a new hash bowl. I really wanted to use one, or hear a review from someone not trying to sell it. Thanks for the info, let us know how you like it after a few weeks. The fact they come in twos makes me question the longevity of it.


Comes in two packs so you can have one ready while the other charges. Having a full charge is crucial, and these things kill a battery pretty quickly.

Here is some finger pressed ice wax... aka the "loss" from my process. SourD


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2012)

My Omicron is on the way, bought the 2x kit and 5 extra extract cartridges. I'm a tad confused on the cartridges, they say one time fill. You dont throw em away when your done, do you?


----------



## smokajoe (Jan 31, 2012)

Kitty, I believe u throw it away after one use it will be super sticky ya?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

Californicater said:


> They showed me one of those @ my LHS when i was getting a new hash bowl. I really wanted to use one, or hear a review from someone not trying to sell it. Thanks for the info, let us know how you like it after a few weeks. The fact they come in twos makes me question the longevity of it.


Yeah I totally like it.. It works very well... I have a magic flight launch box... and this Omicron shits on it... Granted the MFLB is designed for flower.. The battery power and design of the omicron is very nice. I was testing the limits of the omicron on my bike today, I headed back in before the unit stopped producing vapor... then I took it in the kitchen and made some lunch and it was still chugging.. I just had to hold the button down slightly longer.



researchkitty said:


> My Omicron is on the way, bought the 2x kit and 5 extra extract cartridges. I'm a tad confused on the cartridges, they say one time fill. You dont throw em away when your done, do you?





But the short answer is that I re use them with no trouble... As does my buddy who turned me onto the Omicron . The filling cup really helps by the way.... Use very light heat with the torch.

You'll see when you get the unit.. ! Let us know when you get it ! 




Matt Rize said:


> Comes in two packs so you can have one ready while the other charges. Having a full charge is crucial, and these things kill a battery pretty quickly.
> 
> Here is some finger pressed ice wax... aka the "loss" from my process. SourD



Yep exactly! Nail on the head...


Beautiful ice wax man... That stuff blows my mind.. I wish I had the opportunity to get the proper material to make your ice wax.. !


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 31, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> My Omicron is on the way, bought the 2x kit and 5 extra extract cartridges. I'm a tad confused on the cartridges, they say one time fill. You dont throw em away when your done, do you?


my homie got a pack of the wholesale cartridges and he said its a waste, hes been usen the same cartridge since he got his omicron like a 2 weeks ago. it just fucks with the taste of ur errl when u dont change them out, once its empty theres some shitty tasteing claim in there. he doesnt dab that hard either, if i had that thing id probably put a gram in it and change them out when ever its done...heard u can get 400-600 hits off a gram of errl with those things!..


----------



## Californicater (Jan 31, 2012)

You can probably clean the cartridges with some ISO.


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2012)

The white cap, at least from the Youtube videos and their comments, is for traveling with pre-filled cartridges. You remove it when you install the cartridge. I may be way the hell of base as I just ordered it and I dont have one, but thats what I think is right. 

If the catridges are just metal, and get stale after empty, why not just ISO soak the fucker, good as new right?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

That makes sense RK!

ISO soak would probably work... oil just dissolves into the iso so nice


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> That makes sense RK!
> 
> ISO soak would probably work... oil just dissolves into the iso so nice


I confirmed the cap was for transportation before use. It was in the owners manual online. =P


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I confirmed the cap was for transportation before use. It was in the owners manual online. =P


Stoners!

But dude there's no way I could pry that cap off without a clean razor blade and a steady sober hand..


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm just excited to see how the "400 hits per 1g" holds up! Every single review of it says the entire thing rocks but the charger sucks. Since the units is generic, except modified for vapor of bho, the accessories like the chargers are generic and cheap.

You can even buy it at Sears.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5850727102P?sid=IDx20101019x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM5850727102

(This is the ecig, which will NOT work with BHO, but chargers and such are same)


----------



## str8sativa (Jan 31, 2012)

picked up a couple of respirators latest batch of some master kush freshly buttered up


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I'm just excited to see how the "400 hits per 1g" holds up! Every single review of it says the entire thing rocks but the charger sucks. Since the units is generic, except modified for vapor of bho, the accessories like the chargers are generic and cheap.
> 
> You can even buy it at Sears.
> 
> ...



For sure... The charger to me seems fine..

But honestly there are like 10 first really strong thick rips... then about 100 thick to medium/light at the end hits off the single battery.. The medium light hits are still very thick and satisfying though. I'm still yet to completely drain a battery I just get bored of the thickness and am within reach of a charger usually after taking like 100 hits.. But maybe I'm not getting close to draining them because it only takes like a half hour to charge it seems... VERY weird.. Maybe i'm taking dabs and time and forgetting how long it's been plugged in but it's really fast I've charged it like 4 times today.. using one at a time is plenty enough for me walking around for an hour or two

I just went 30 mins down town (not driving) and it was still vaping clouds that i could breathe out and suck back in blunt style all the way to the parking lot of our destination.. me vaping the whole way there not taking a break.. Personally I like the rate the battery discharges, not too fast not too slow. You can hold it down longer if you want real thick clouds.


My charger has voltages and mAh specs on it... Could I buy a compatible USB charger by googling those specs? I want one but forget $20.+S&H


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> For sure... The charger to me seems fine..
> 
> But honestly there are like 10 first really strong thick rips... then about 100 thick to medium/light at the end hits off the single battery.. The medium light hits are still very thick and satisfying though. I'm still yet to completely drain a battery I just get bored of the thickness and am within reach of a charger usually after taking like 100 hits.. But maybe I'm not getting close to draining them because it only takes like a half hour to charge it seems... VERY weird.. Maybe i'm taking dabs and time and forgetting how long it's been plugged in but it's really fast I've charged it like 4 times today.. using one at a time is plenty enough for me walking around for an hour or two
> 
> ...



sell me on this sr, this sounds like its exactly what ive been looking for, something i can take with me thats discreet, and potent enough to work when i need it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 1, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> sell me on this sr, this sounds like its exactly what ive been looking for, something i can take with me thats discreet, and potent enough to work when i need it.


my friends are hardcore dab heads and they get high on lunch break by emptying two omnicrons filled with butane extract, its not like straight dabs but its good for public spaces. i got high by emptying one, and it was like 70 hits. i'd bring the micro dab piece if possible but omnicron is solid.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> my friends are hardcore dab heads and they get high on lunch break by emptying two omnicrons filled with butane extract, its not like straight dabs but its good for public spaces. i got high by emptying one, and it was like 70 hits. i'd bring the micro dab piece if possible but omnicron is solid.


thnx matt, extracts are about the only thing ive found that helps with the form of schizophrenia i have... so it would be Very nice to have a useable source thats travel sized, compact and discreet... really thinking of getting one of these


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 1, 2012)

It took you 70 hits to get high? I cant be reading that right lol...............

1g / 400 dabs = 0.0025g per dab, which is why I'm thinking you maybe meant 70 dabs before the cartridge runs out versus 400 dabs like advertised. Hell if its more than 10 dabs thats fine by me.


----------



## pharmacoping (Feb 1, 2012)

thought I'd share a snap of my slicks

peace


----------



## Californicater (Feb 1, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> It took you 70 hits to get high? I cant be reading that right lol...............
> 
> 1g / 400 dabs = 0.0025g per dab, which is why I'm thinking you maybe meant 70 dabs before the cartridge runs out versus 400 dabs like advertised. Hell if its more than 10 dabs thats fine by me.


Thank you, I thought was the only one calculating that in my head.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 2, 2012)

I bought an Omnicron awhile ago and didn't really enjoy it. I got it to use on road trips and for work, but I honestly could not get high from the thing.

Filled my first cart up with Nitro OG wax and it definitely did not taste as good as dabbing it. Like it was said, it gives dense hits on a new cart, and diminishes slightly over time. This first cart went so fucking quick I probably didn't even get 100 hits out of it. I'm not sure what happened, my error or what, but it was disappointing. 

Loaded mutiple carts, some last longer than others. Not 400 long though that's for sure. I did not count, nor do I really know what they consider a "dose." I would hit it for 5 seconds, depress the battery for a second, hit for another 5, etc. until I got a lungful. 
Also had to reheat some carts to get the wax back down to the bottom of the cart.

It was not as satisfying as dabbing and for the amount of time it takes just to hit the thing trying to get a buzz not worth it to me. 

Also quite amazing at how small the fucking intake hole is.


----------



## jdro (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought a ThermoVape for my concentrates on the go... sitting in traffic mostly.... and it pretty much sucks so far. I stuffed it full, and can get like 2 real nice rips then it all just stays gunked up in there and doesnt melt down onto the heating element. Gotta try with some different consistency errls.


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 3, 2012)

jdro said:


> I bought a ThermoVape for my concentrates on the go... sitting in traffic mostly.... and it pretty much sucks so far. I stuffed it full, and can get like 2 real nice rips then it all just stays gunked up in there and doesnt melt down onto the heating element. Gotta try with some different consistency errls.


Not judging you in any way, shape, or form, BUT you might want to add that you are sitting in traffic as a passenger. Even that is not a safe admission due to laws but......


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Not judging you in any way, shape, or form, BUT you might want to add that you are sitting in traffic as a passenger. Even that is not a safe admission due to laws but......


Why make him lie, he's telling it like it is. I'll be vaping as a driver soon as mine arrives, have in the past too with a portable (herb) vape. Drive it like ya stole it!


----------



## budlover13 (Feb 4, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Why make him lie, he's telling it like it is. I'll be vaping as a driver soon as mine arrives, have in the past too with a portable (herb) vape. Drive it like ya stole it!


i'm not trying to make him lie. i'm simply trying to give him food for thought regarding what is posted.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i'm not trying to make him lie. i'm simply trying to give him food for thought regarding what is posted.


Regarding what is posted, for who? Who are we trying to shield jdro from? Who are we trying to protect from the truthful correct information? Its how he uses it, nothing more.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 4, 2012)

I drive and vape all day..

No problem... Folks just need to be careful when driving with high amounts of edibles in their system


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 4, 2012)

Eff that ROAD DABS!!!


----------



## jdro (Feb 4, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Not judging you in any way, shape, or form, BUT you might want to add that you are sitting in traffic as a passenger. Even that is not a safe admission due to laws but......


Lol that's funny, I see people eating, talking on the phone and smoking a cig at the same time driving next to me. Ill take my rips safely, its less work than lighting a cigarette, or changing my radio station. It's all good man, believe me I am very safe and have never been in an accident driving in the 12 years I have been driving.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

I just got back to work, from lunch. I didnt smoke yet. BUT -- I did see a woman in her car, which was already missing a bumper, READING A BOOK while in the middle lane on the highway! Not even a Kindle, one with PAGES and PAPER! Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## jdro (Feb 4, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I just got back to work, from lunch. I didnt smoke yet. BUT -- I did see a woman in her car, which was already missing a bumper, READING A BOOK while in the middle lane on the highway! Not even a Kindle, one with PAGES and PAPER! Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


LOLLL, the other day sittin in traffic I saw a business man on his LAPTOP in the driver seat. People are amazingggg


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2012)

jdro said:


> LOLLL, the other day sittin in traffic I saw a business man on his LAPTOP in the driver seat. People are amazingggg


They sell these steering wheel laptop brackets. WHAT are they thinking!! This is worse than heat-seeking lawn darts. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 4, 2012)

jdro said:


> LOLLL, the other day sittin in traffic I saw a business man on his LAPTOP in the driver seat. People are amazingggg


well at least you didn't catch me road dabbing. these things fit right in your cupholder


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 4, 2012)

Omicron here, charged, filled, smoked. Fucking fun. Takes about 2 minutes to figure out how to get nice big tokes from it. Thanks Sr. Verde!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 4, 2012)

Hell yeah dude... Torch it to melt it into the bottom.. hold it a second or two before you start inhaling.. thick clouds...

I take it to the sofa, on the bicycle... and into the kitchen to make food .. Its nice getting fresh oil vapor without having to heat up the nail.. 


I hope you love it as much as I do RK !


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 8, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> well at least you didn't catch me road dabbing. these things fit right in your cupholder


Haaa... love it Matt. Mine fits in the cup holder too....


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine too.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 8, 2012)

Man I wish I had cupholders like you guys...


----------



## BA142 (Feb 8, 2012)

for real...the cupholder in my gti can barely fit a medium mcdonalds drink


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 8, 2012)

ms kitty is my cup holder


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 8, 2012)

Made by Lance at Revere Glass School. On the shelf at Kush Organics Vapor Lounge in Hopland CA. 








The dabber is a hummingbird


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice! I'm gonna copy that flower design for sure.


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 9, 2012)

I made a hummingbird for my grandma on Christmas. I joked around about making it a dabber. My grandma would love that rig..


----------



## sethttk15 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey sumone that knows chem, is oxidizing on ti nails forever or is their a way to get it shiny clean i dont know about?


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2012)

sethttk15 said:


> Hey sumone that knows chem, is oxidizing on ti nails forever or is their a way to get it shiny clean i dont know about?


I put mine on the bench grinder with a light polishing pad. Looks great every time. It wont ever look shiny new again unless you re-polish the titanium with a high speed buffing pad.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2012)

they are like a good cast iron skillet. better with age...


----------



## jdro (Feb 12, 2012)

Speaking of Ti, I just picked up a HE v3 Nail and man, I am impressed. Regret holding out so long in favor of cheaper nails. Head is huge, just barely fits through the joint, being able to jack the head up to the top of my different domes so I can just slam dunk is so great. Highly recommended.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice dude! Did you have a v2 or v1 to try? What are your thoughts regarding the screw design and longevity?


----------



## jdro (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a 14 mm Einstein Ti nail. Purchased from a local shop for 55$ like this...







I got this HE 14 mm v3 Ti off of Aqua lab for 80 bucks. I love everything about the design. Seems heavy duty and built to last. As for how it will actually hold up under constant heating and heavy gunkiness its a wait and see thing. I plan on buying some extra parts though just to be able to change them out for cleaning maybe, a extra pole and fins or something. I want to see the 18mm nail it has to be super heavy duty.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 12, 2012)

The "TI Power" nail is cute, but its pretty thin, and its longevity I would question. The HE one would hopefully outlast the TI Power one by a longshot.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 12, 2012)

jdro said:


> I want to see the 18mm nail it has to be super heavy duty.



Yeah it's a beast!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

i have the HE v2 in 28 & 14. i really like it... though i feel like my nail would be too gunky to adjust if i had a v3..


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

some pics of oil i made from my recent grow

this would be, purple white lightning oil


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

home grow oil is the bessssst.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

tis all i Ever have anymore is homegrown, got 4 strains dryed n cured on hand at the moment 

im waiting until i can find some colibri ive got some buds to blast lol
gonna take an ounce of this and put it in the ol okeif see how it works out haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

im still looking for vector 

i picked up a sweet little vector pocket pipe lighter though


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> im still looking for vector
> 
> i picked up a sweet little vector pocket pipe lighter though


the place where i usually buy colibri is out, as soon as they have it in stock again im buying 12 cans haha


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Nice dude! Did you have a v2 or v1 to try? What are your thoughts regarding the screw design and longevity?


love both. cleans up pretty easy.


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Feb 13, 2012)

i wonder what all your guys problems with ti degrading are? Every single piece of ti i have is still in the same condition i bought it in be it the cheap 20 dollar nails i bought of bm or my ti power. your titanium should never degrade. I have all the einstein nails and drop tops by ti power and all of them are still the same as the day i bought them. All this longevity talk has me wondering what you all are doing to your ti, no matter what brand thickness whatever the nail should be fine, i even use a propane torch for testing on one of mine and no degrading still.... 

Also in regards to the h.e. vs ti power thing 
-Power ti is actually slightly higher quality titanium (slightly more pure) than h.e. by the numbers 
-the drop top heads have more volume plus they have and even bigger upgradable head "full nelson" head which absolutely engulfs the capacity of the h.e. v3 one if you into gram plus dabs. So you got the two biggest heads on the market for the 18mm size and the biggest for the 14mm 
-The center of gravity will never be off much like the v3 nail when fully extended because of its sleeved design 2 piece 
-slightly cheaper
-life time guarantee on drop tops (for all you ti destroyers )
- less drag = less reclaim on nail 
- easier on dome parts as less heat base around joint area= less chance of broken joints or dome adapters

you should all know i do work closely with power ti so i am a little biased however these are all facts here so dont hate too hard for my "slight" marketing blast here  but i do think you all should be on the best ti out there made right in Colorado. 

Sidenote i did finally try a v3 and they are a great product. I was pretty impressed by the machining. Overall I still think ti power is a better product. Also the v3 wasnt even the first adjustable nail i was dabbing. Ti power had one out over a year ago that was pretty sweet so a little of this hype is a little unfounded imo.


----------



## sethttk15 (Feb 13, 2012)

ive read all 158 pages and made me want to join roll it up , thanks for answer kitty, i feel like only one person really touched on kitty question about messing with the filters has any1 else every got better yields with someting other then non bleached coffe filters, again thanks Peace.


----------



## sethttk15 (Feb 13, 2012)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> All this longevity talk has me wondering what you all are doing to your ti,


I simply was talking about the oxidizing on our nails and right TI does not degrade. Simply It just a build up of oxide, which is a compound in which oxygen is bonded to one or more electropositive atoms. my question was simply cosmeticly based, my nail is as good as ever still.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> Also in regards to the h.e. vs ti power thing
> -Power ti is actually slightly higher quality titanium (slightly more pure) than h.e. by the numbers
> -the drop top heads have more volume plus they have and even bigger upgradable head "full nelson" head which absolutely engulfs the capacity of the h.e. v3 one if you into gram plus dabs. So you got the two biggest heads on the market for the 18mm size and the biggest for the 14mm
> -The center of gravity will never be off much like the v3 nail when fully extended because of its sleeved design 2 piece
> ...



Power TI is NOT higher quality titanium, NOR slightly more "pure". Grade 2 Titanium is grade 2 titanium. They arent making it out of something else, nor anything special. ALL Titanium Nails are Grade 2 Titanium.

The center of gravity isnt off on HE products.

Dome parts shouldnt break because of heat, anyway. However, the thinner nails of Power TI, would allow heat to dissipate FURTHER into the ground joint, so if this stress could occur, it would be more dominant on the Power TI nails.

I'm biased too, I have my own lathe and hope to compete with BOTH of those companies. I just didnt see any of your important points as being even accurate man......


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Power TI is NOT higher quality titanium, NOR slightly more "pure". Grade 2 Titanium is grade 2 titanium. They arent making it out of something else, nor anything special. ALL Titanium Nails are Grade 2 Titanium.
> 
> The center of gravity isnt off on HE products.
> 
> ...


my canadian friends explained it to me. they said its not all dab Ti is grade 2 titanium. and that most of toronto uses swing pads because they cant get the good Titanium. im not sure how valid that is, but their Ti swing pad looked like it was going to crumble.

ChiefP: lets see some data on this Ti quality you speak of. You state it like its a fact so you must have the data somewhere. 

As for the first adjustable nail, the V3 is the first I've seen, and for what I do, it is simply needed. Who cares if someone else made it first, I didn't know about it so it must not have had any real marketing or feedback. If my nail isn't right at the top of the dome, I'll miss when I shovel, and everyday I'm shoveling shoveling. 
[video=youtube;BqOSIb08SwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqOSIb08SwE[/video]


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Feb 13, 2012)

you should really check your numbers kitty not all grade 2 titanium is the same especially if your buying it to make nails and such. the better the supplier the better the ti, no doubt ill only be smoking on American certified grade 2 ti nonna that Chinese ti that has hit the market. There certification process is way wack on everything else (lots of blatant purity lies) and dont see this differing on ti.







i cant find the numbers task posted but power ti was higher so if you can find their numbers you'll have your answers but i think they pulled them or something because of this very reason. they were close though just more of the element ti in our product

the center of gravity is way off on the one i used when screwed all the way up. Sure when its not its fine but extend it to the limit and it pops outta the joint super easy and for a lot of people buying nails for there crazy high domes this will be a problem. Regardless you cant tell me the the center of gravity on the drop top is not better just look at the design physics wise and that being said why would you no want the nail that is the more stable of the two?

original adjustable ti. Much smaller adustablitiy was more for the addition of aftermarket heads and having a nail kit that fits all joints. Ill try to get some pictures up but task did come out and say he got the idea partial from out nail. They were more big around Colorado but kulture had em and i think bc in houston so they got around to a few areas of the country not thinking they were out in cali though.

You should check out our full nelson head matt if your so inclined, we were pouring dishes into it back to back to test the heat retention with some guys from the clinic. Its like dropping bombs into a ti swimming pool. 


Also heat retention is the property of titanium that we look for not necessarily the transfer but both are important as titanium is rater efficient at both. So in fact yes the smaller joint rest will result in less broken joints when your doing back to back to back dabs. One that heat transfers into the large rest it holds the heat much longer than ti power fins resulting in more stress on joints. I Have seen no less than five broken joints from h.e products come though our store and none from ti power so based on that market research and the properties of grade 2 titanium yes it will result in less broken joints. Maybe there heating them wrong to break them but by design the ti power will hold much less heat around your joints resulting in less stress on your joints.


also good luck with your ti kitty looks like its gonna be fun but some hard work.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Considering that the entire bottom of the HE nail is flat, and the Power one only has 3 nubs, I would think that the HE would be more "stable". However, I dont think that stability is really an issue, the only wobbly nails I've seen are glass or quartz ones......

Titanium is made to exact specifications. You showing that specification sheet is not a test. That is a cerfiticate which simply states that it meets the ASTM International Standards. All Grade 2 Titanium must test and be certified that way, otherwise it isnt Grade 2 Titanium.

China and American Titanium meet the same ASTM standards. The grade of Titanium (these being Grade 2) isnt used because its the purest. In fact, it is not. Its used because its the easiest to machine, and its a commercial grade Titanium.

Finally the forgotten part about the heat transfer in your rebuttal -- The same heat transferring to an entirely thin object makes the entire objects heat dissipate over a larger surface area. The thicker piece allows more heat to be held before it GETS hot to that part because its increased area is holding more heat away from the joint.

I do not doubt that the Power TI or whatever they are called are good nails -- but they are not "better" or using a "different purer titanium" of the Highly Educated, KO or any other titanium nail manufacturer.

Grade 2 Titanium is Grade 2 Titanium.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't believe for half a second that Chinese made "grade 2" Ti is the same as US made. Lets see some evidence.


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I don't believe for half a second that Chinese made "grade 2" Ti is the same as US made. Lets see some evidence.


So you bear the question and I have the burden to prove it? Thats not how it works. What evidence do you have that shows its inferior?  The standards institutes are around so that these problems *dont* exist. This isnt China glass vs Pyrex glass which is made to no specific standard.

Its like saying that one ISO 9661 companies products are better than another ISO 9661's. Unless you have evidence to support that they are different, suggesting two identical standards ARE different is the unusual part..... 

American Titanium just makes you fatter!


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

lol, evade and deflect. sall good. Ill keep telling folks what I believe because I have been presented with no facts. And I believe that chinese Ti is lower quality based on real life experience with it. If you think Chinese and US standards are the same I'll refer you to reality for a second.

<insert joke here>


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^ lol ^^^


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> lol, evade and deflect. sall good. Ill keep telling folks what I believe because I have been presented with no facts. And I believe that chinese Ti is lower quality based on real life experience with it. If you think Chinese and US standards are the same I'll refer you to reality for a second.
> 
> <insert joke here>



I didnt evade anything. I replied that they both adhere to ASTM standards. And, by the way, your right. China and USA dont have the same standards. Thanks for the reality check. BUT -- What a surprise, none of that matters. ASTM is an International standard that all metal sellers and exporters and importers work by. If the metal isnt the standard, it isnt sold or imported.

Why do people think that China cant make the same metals as the USA? They make CDROMS in Taiwan, China, and America. They are all the same! (Why? ISO Standards!)

While I appreciate your properly rude toned reply (lol ), at what point did I evade anything? You cant propose something, tell me to prove it, then tell me I'm "evading and deflecting" when I did properly reply WHY they are the same. YOUR evasion is where you have failed at the most critical point:

You have shown NO evidence of ANY fashion that "Chinese Grade 2 Titanium" is better or worse than "American Grade 2 Titanium". If there was evidence, there's something we can discuss. The REASON there is no evidence is that USA and China both participate in the ASTM International Standard for metal manufacturing.

Is this going to be like last time where you yelled at me and told me I was stupid for saying Butane was heavier than air, and then proved it with the correct weights and you mysteriously decided not to reply again? I'd gander not, however, I'd like to use that point to remind you that this isnt about me, or about you. Its about the facts. The facts here are that China G2Ti = USA G2Ti. Your opinion, based on no evidence other than limited real world experience, is nice, but its an opinion without any merit to it. Sorry man.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 13, 2012)

No difference if it's ASTM Grade 2 Ti, but you should buy American for sake of our manufacturing industry. Less work for Chinese machinists.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks matt rize and research kitty for that civil discussion... I found it quite interesting to read each of your rebuttals .


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a friend making me some nails and dabber stands. I wonder what kind of titanium he's getting. He gets it through his shop. I just told him ti-2. I don't care they will be cheap as Hell and he is already a master lather. He's copying the v3 threaded with two heads for a 14 or 18 same with fins. He's not making them to start a business. Just hook up the friend group that is getting into errl like crazy. I made some tubes and pipes and BAM, all these caregivers are finally doing something I like with the trim. Never been a fan of eating it unless its tincture, so I'm happy as Hell...

Am I gonna be able to tell if its Chinese or usa?


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Feb 13, 2012)

there is most definitely a difference in the grade 2 titanium quality even if its ast 
Im not gonna argue something i already know the truth about ive seen the numbers. Ask task for his numbers if you wont believe me. 

http://asm.matweb.com/search/SpecificMaterial.asp?bassnum=MTU020


*Key Words: *ASTM Grade 2; UNS R50400, CP titanium, C.P. titanium alloy

[SIZE=-1]*Component*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] *Wt. %*[/SIZE]











 [SIZE=-1]C[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.1[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Fe[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.3[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]H[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.015[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.03[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]O[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.25[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Ti[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]99.2[/SIZE]


as you can see here the composition can vary even in astm grade 2 ti check the website i linked above if you think im making it up or whatever. But do a little adding and you can see power ti has really high quality grade 2 ti. Way above the min 99.2 percent ti. 

also there is 4 nubs on the ti power not three and a longer part the dips into the joint providing even more stability.

These are the facts take or leave em just though you would all want to know what imo is the best and hear the facts i have to back it up. As it stands im the only one here thats tried both the he and the drop top. 


Hands down the drop top is better in stability, ti quality, heat retention, volume and price enough said. you all can decide if that makes it a "better" nail but imo the answer is clear.


----------



## jdro (Feb 13, 2012)

I can add nothing in the China vs US Ti, but last week we received 2 different nails from Power TI, The adjustable and the standard. Not sure of their actual names. Both received were 14mm. The adjustable head did not come off, it was stuck on the pole.. you can jack it all the way up but couldn't switch it out with a new one. The head was also WAY smaller than the v3 HE. I dont know how you are saying they are bigger? I will show you pics of the Power TI that they sent us versus the HE side by side. Its no comparison, I will be able to snap a pic 2mrw.


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Feb 13, 2012)

idk what your talking about the The 18mm drop top is bigger than 18mm v3. its been measured and measured again and it is for sure 100 percent bigger. The 14 mm i honestly dont know the exact numbers because they just came out this month but id be willing to bet they are bigger as well. 

But if your comparing 14 to 14 and it is indead bigger i would love to see it

however I will show pictures tommorow of the 18 drop top vs 18 v3 and youll the drop top is bigger.



heres the exact volume measurements for you allon the 18 mm. The full nelson head is even bigger than the new 18mm Einstein head just dont have the exact measurements

V3 18mm CUP Volume - 344.1mm³
 Ti POWER&#8482; 18mm Einstein R2 CUP Volume -617mm³
Drop top 18mm Cup Volume - 426mm³


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks matt rize and research kitty for that civil discussion... I found it quite interesting to read each of your rebuttals .


I just left it, cant lead a horse so I don't try. notice he brought up being wrong a few weeks ago, sometimes you just have to drop it and let them be wrong.

good thing someone else had the time to find/post the actual info. <cough> pnwd.




chiefpuffaloe said:


> there is most definitely a difference in the grade 2 titanium quality even if its ast
> Im not gonna argue something i already know the truth about ive seen the numbers. Ask task for his numbers if you wont believe me.
> 
> http://asm.matweb.com/search/SpecificMaterial.asp?bassnum=MTU020
> ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I just left it, cant lead a horse so I don't try. good thing someone else had the time to find/post the actual info. cough pnwd.



Regardless, you both made valid points that were interesting to read... so kudos to you guys for being straight shooters instead of becoming mortal enemies... which happens to some of the immature members who disagree with one another .


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Regardless, you both made valid points that were interesting to read... so kudos to you guys for being straight shooters instead of becoming mortal enemies... which happens to some of the immature members who disagree with one another .


heh. see should've been a mod


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2012)

i was... in another life


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 14, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I didnt evade anything. I replied that they both adhere to ASTM standards. And, by the way, your right. China and USA dont have the same standards. Thanks for the reality check. BUT -- What a surprise, none of that matters. ASTM is an International standard that all metal sellers and exporters and importers work by. If the metal isnt the standard, it isnt sold or imported.
> 
> Why do people think that China cant make the same metals as the USA? They make CDROMS in Taiwan, China, and America. They are all the same! (Why? ISO Standards!)
> 
> ...




i said that you were stupid for not believing that my friend had a seizure from the butane fume inhalation, all you did was copy and paste some numbers you found on google. and the people from the smoke shop where he got the shitty mega 5 plus butane said someone else came in and told them they had a seizure using it too im pretty sure the dirty tane was the culprit


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 14, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> i said that you were stupid for not believing that my friend had a seizure from the butane fume inhalation, all you did was copy and paste some numbers you found on google. and the people from the smoke shop where he got the shitty mega 5 plus butane said someone else came in and told them they had a seizure using it too im pretty sure the dirty tane was the culprit


dont bother. im right there with you. 

Again sorry about the seizure. these kinds of things are common sense to anyone with basic knowledge of butane gas.


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 14, 2012)

my friend faced his fears with me again no seizures using vector and organic vapor respirators


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> dont bother. im right there with you.
> 
> Again sorry about the seizure. these kinds of things are common sense to anyone with basic knowledge of butane gas.


All your saying is "pwned" and then quoting a metal equivilant of a Material Safety Data Sheet. The link there is simply a DESCRIPTION of what Titanium Grade 2 is. It isnt anything more. In fact, its the International Standard of Grade 2 Titanium that they are quoting.

To make you even more of silly and childish for continuing to say stupid shit like "pwned" and then you evade continually, look at the URL again -- CLOSELY:

http://asm.matweb.com/search/SpecificMaterial.asp?bassnum=MTU020

Look at the bottom, where it says:

REFERENCES:

http://asm.matweb.com/search/GetReference.asp?bassnum=MTU020

"*Titanium Grade 2*


Most of the data in MatWeb has been supplied directly by the manufacturers. Other data has been taken from similar materials and known relationships by the MatWeb staff. For more information about this specific material, see the following source(s):
[HR][/HR]*Materials Properties Handbook: Titanium Alloys*, R. Boyer, G. Welsch, and E. W. Collings, eds. ASM International, Materials Park, OH, 1994.
*Structural Alloys Handbook*, 1996 edition, John M. (Tim) Holt, Technical Ed; C. Y. Ho, Ed., CINDAS/Purdue University, West Lafayette, IN, 1996.

In other words -- IT ISNT A TEST OF THEIR METAL ITS THE STANDARD METAL PROPERTIES AS OUTLINED IN THE INTERNATIONAL STANDARDS. Why? Because ITS ALL THE SAME!

Fuck me, they even referenced the ASM Internationals handbook as their main source!

CONGRATULATIONS! Thats exactly my point, Grade 2 Titanium is Grade 2 Titanium. No difference. Your metal manufacturer who you "claim" to have "the real scoop" is simply giving you a website with textbook references for their metal properties.

Matt, the difference when I reply to you versus when you reply to me is that I supply facts and information, you simply quote mis-sourced and mis-guided references from people who "got em from a buddy" and "dont have the other guys data sorry" but can "pretty sure guarantee" that they are better.

If you have any *evidence* to support your position, now would be a *great* time to reply with something, rather than YOU evading and deflecting, right? =P Otherwise your silly little comical replies are just that -- silly little comical replies with no intention other than jabbing at me for having the scientific and factual evidence. Continue to troll me if you like, if that makes you feel good, I guess.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 14, 2012)

dangledo said:


>


good one. i dont even read kitty's replies anymore, just post and LOL, so it should get interesting. 

i mean, a dude going as "kitty" hard to take that serious. then, on top of that, the inability to admit when he is wrong, its not worth a real effort. but jokes... are always good fun. still no data posted to prove otherwise. 

Grade 2 Ti is just that, a grade, not an exacting specifications for every element, ie slightly different chemical compositions between chinese and US sourced Ti that I can only say I experience. 

See where it says "max"... because those numbers vary. not rocket science here. those numbers add up to 99.895 or something like that.... this shouldn't be so difficult. 

On top of that, chinese glass is inferior as well, and most glass artists I know here prefer US glass. thats another issue that we won't get into heh...
*


Key Words: ASTM Grade 2; UNS R50400, CP titanium, C.P. titanium alloy




[SIZE=-1]Component[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Wt. %[/SIZE]











 [SIZE=-1]C[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.1[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Fe[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.3[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]H[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.015[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]N[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.03[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]O[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Max 0.25[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Ti[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]99.2

[/SIZE] 





​
​
*


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 14, 2012)

chiefpuffaloe said:


> there is most definitely a difference in the grade 2 titanium quality even if its ast
> Im not gonna argue something i already know the truth about ive seen the numbers. Ask task for his numbers if you wont believe me.


I understand why you wouldn't want to argue something when you already believe you are right yet if you want others to accept what you already think is the truth, you must provide some sort of evidence to back up your claims. 

I'm interested in this discussion but I can't help but get frustrated along with rk with the lack of evidential support for claiming Chinese grade 2 Ti is inferior. According to the standards, all grades 1-4 are commercially pure and the levels of interstitial elements affects the tensile strength of the product. Interstitial elements, by definition, do not affect the 'purity' only the properties that hey are trying to affect like strength and hardness. 

Claiming that one grade 2 Ti is less quality than another grade 2 Ti because of a 0.3% weight of another element when the actual properties of the metal are the same needs more support than just pointing out there's a 0.3% difference. If you want more pure titanium, get grade 1 but it will likely be too soft and springy. If you want harder Ti, get grade 3 or 4, they are both pure but with different characteristics than grade 2. In fact, I would have no problem with someone that marketed a Ti alloy nail product. Most of the surgical implants we use are grade 23, very low interstitial elements (CNOH) but has aluminum, vanadium and iron. Oh noes, it's not pure Ti, run away.... You can't argue that the addition of iron or vanadium somehow makes grade 23 crap compared to grade 2, they are different for sure. 

@Matt, I really like your posts. I have learned a lot from you about concentrates but people like me and rk who have worked in the science fields become very skeptical of unsupported claims, even if they ring true and hence the request for actual evidence. Throwing the burden of proof to support your own claim back onto rk was unfair and disingenuous. I know you might have some previous issues with him but there are others here that read these threads and so explaining why you have these beliefs could be helpful to others. 
Thanks


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 15, 2012)

Look at the numbers. You can read graphs based on your post here. 

The above specifications do not indicate "same". Lots of wiggle room there with words like "max" and the numbers not even adding up to 100%. 

Claiming sameness based on these numbers is false. Insisting this falsehood to be true, based on ignorance and/or an inability to read simple graphs, is something I can't really help with. 

I mean: "max"... hello! Red flag. 

Add up the numbers, come on now. lol

Even the word "grade", this is pretty simple here. A grade of metal is what again? An exact specification for each element present? no... its a general specification that does not specify exact levels of secondary elements in the metal.


What else do you want to know? The actual chemical makeup of these Ti nails, including the non-Ti elements. I would like to as well. I would bet that there are atomic differences, based on the differences in source (parent) material. A little hypothesis of mine there.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 15, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Look at the numbers. You can read graphs based on your post here.
> 
> 
> The above specifications do not indicate "same". Lots of wiggle room there with words like "max" and the numbers not even adding up to 100%.
> ...


 No one made any claims about sameness but you and chief are claiming inferior and superior. Those are the qualifications I'm interested in. As for numbers not adding to 100%, I see most charts I can find that give the requirements for grades actually say something like "balance" or "remainder" the percent Ti so I cannot speak to your uncited table. 



> Even the word "grade", this is pretty simple here. A grade of metal is what again? An exact specification for each element present? no... its a general specification that does not specify exact levels of secondary elements in the metal.


 Exact levels are unimportant. What is important when considering any contaminant is max levels. Like I said, grades 1-4 are considered commercially pure and any other elements are considered interstitial, meaning that are what gives the specific grade it's characteristics. Until you have an alloy, the interstitial elements cannot radically alter the primary element like alloys can. This is basic metallurgy. Tensile strength and hardness depend on these interstitial elements, any significant deviation from the max levels will change the grade. 


> What else do you want to know? The actual chemical makeup of these Ti nails, including the non-Ti elements. I would like to as well. I would bet that there are atomic differences, based on the differences in source (parent) material. A little hypothesis of mine there.


I would maybe agree if we were discussing a titanium compound or an alloy but we are talking about elemental titanium metal and until recently there was only one commercial method of extracting the metal from ore (there is a newer, cheaper method that may end up reducing the cost of titanium but isn't widely used). 

Like I said, I have no problem with accepting there might be a significant difference that makes Chinese Ti inferior but so far all you have demonstrated is that some Chinese Ti has different percentages of interstitial elements than some Ti refined elsewhere and that you have hunches about why. You haven't demonstrated that keeping those percentages within ASTM standards for the specific grade it is possible to even significantly affect the final product as even a little more or a little less of any of these additional elements actually give you a different grade.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 15, 2012)

Those percentages are variable in the manufacturing process itself, I believe. Even American Grade 2 Ti probably differs company to company.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 15, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Those percentages are variable in the manufacturing process itself, I believe. Even American Grade 2 Ti probably differs company to company.


thats all im sayin. seems like common sense. they say "trust in task" but I want to know the numbers.


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 15, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Those percentages are variable in the manufacturing process itself, I believe. Even American Grade 2 Ti probably differs company to company.





Matt Rize said:


> thats all im sayin. seems like common sense. they say "trust in task" but I want to know the numbers.


That's what I was saying too, which is why I require more than just someone's word that grade 2 Ti from China is inferior. Actual evidence would be nice.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

back to the topic at hand.

Tamisium made BHO, extracted by a good friend. this is not my house...

rize up!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> back to the topic at hand.
> 
> Tamisium made BHO, extracted by a good friend. this is not my house...
> 
> rize up!


I'll bring the popcorn...

;D  

seriously impressive though


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey matt, whatcha charge for an extractor? can yours lock up and go supercrtitical at 580 psi, 306F?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 16, 2012)

What was the solvent cost for that yield? Soon i will juice the competition @ 6 & 10,000 psi for a fraction of butanes cost w more being removed from matrix delta 9!!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 16, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> hey matt, whatcha charge for an extractor? can yours lock up and go supercrtitical at 580 psi, 306F?


http://tamisiumextractors.com/


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'll bring the popcorn...
> 
> ;D
> 
> seriously impressive though


Thanks Senior. That is not my work, I was at my counterpart's home. I run the ice, he runs the gas.


oilmkr420 said:


> hey matt, whatcha charge for an extractor? can yours lock up and go supercrtitical at 580 psi, 306F?


As far as I can tell, true supercritical (for CO2) is impossible at home. The pressure and temps are far too high to force CO2 into that state.


oilmkr420 said:


> What was the solvent cost for that yield? Soon i will juice the competition @ 6 & 10,000 psi for a fraction of butanes cost w more being removed from matrix delta 9!!!


Recycled solvent brah, its a tami. There is some topping off involved. 


oakley1984 said:


> http://tamisiumextractors.com/


yup.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 16, 2012)

Verde, Just made 3,000lbs of oil 




Jealous? 


















Hahaha Jk... Am getting ready to take a fat dab of some GDP oil... Might dab some Fullmelt instead... Mmm i dont care what any oil snob's say, Fullmelt is the JAM! Soo tasty!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 16, 2012)

trust and believe, co2 is superfresh. whatcha guys do after yr done w butane and you say its done time to toss it? send it my way and i will show you what kinda oil is left locked inzside the matrix.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey matt, i hope yr not upset at some stiff competition. i dont hate on you so remember that. but normally it was impossable to do this home brew co2 due to large pumps 60:1 industrial size made it impossable. i dont use those pumps and hand pack co2 instead. big savings, and subcritical makes more potent extract so you not need 10,000 psi to make excellent extract but more like 2,000 psi. this was done at 1100 psi.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Feb 16, 2012)

i seen no prices, just 3% down 30 yr fixed mortgage?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 16, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> trust and believe, co2 is superfresh. whatcha guys do after yr done w butane and you say its done time to toss it? send it my way and i will show you what kinda oil is left locked inzside the matrix.


If your referring to CO2 oil being superfresh i would agree 110%


The best tasting oil ive ever had was some Sour Diesel CO2 Wax produced by the colorado bubble co. It seriously tasted like sour candy.. Mmm good!


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 16, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> hey matt, i hope yr not upset at some stiff competition. i dont hate on you so remember that. but normally it was impossable to do this home brew co2 due to large pumps 60:1 industrial size made it impossable. i dont use those pumps and hand pack co2 instead. big savings, and subcritical makes more potent extract so you not need 10,000 psi to make excellent extract but more like 2,000 psi. this was done at 1100 psi.


hey thats a nice looking dab.

are you aware of the parameters for supercritical CO2? doing supercritical isn't even an option at home, so basically that word (subcritical) tell us nothing about your extraction parameters, just that you are using CO2. 

I suspect you are doing liquid phase and/or mixed phase (liquid/gas) extraction if you are doing home CO2. Even with Eden Lab's CO2 set up. So... solid, liquid, or gas?

*Phase Diagram of Carbon Dioxide*





The phase diagram of CO[SUB]2[/SUB]has some common features with that of water: sublimation curve, vaporization curve, triple point, critical temperature and pressure. Of course, the_P_and_T_values of are unique to carbon dioxide. The phase diagrams of water and carbon dioxide are compared here.The triple point of carbon dioxide occure at a pressure of 5.2 atm (3952 torr) and 216.6 K (-56.4[SUP]o[/SUP]C). At temperature of 197.5 K (-78.5[SUP]o[/SUP]C), the vapor pressure of solid carbon dioxide is 1 atm (760 torr). At this pressure, the liquid phase is not stable, the solid simply sublimates. Thus solid carbon dioxide is called *dry ice*, because it does not go through a liquid state in its phase transition at room pressure.
The critical temperature for carbon dioxide is 31.1°C, and the critical pressure is 73 atm. Above the critical temeprature, the fluid is called super-critical fluid.
To be more precise, the various point of the phase diagram are further descibed below. In the phase diagram of (_a_) H[SUB]2[/SUB]O and (_b_) CO[SUB]2[/SUB], the axes are not drawn to scale. In (a), for water, note the triple point _A_ (0.0098°C, 4.58 torr), the normal melting (or freezing) point _B_ (0°C, 1 atm), the normal boiling point _C_ (100°C, 1 atm), and the critical point _D_ (374.4°C, 217.7 atm). In (b), for carbon dioxide, note the triple point _X_(-56.4°C, 5.11 atm), the normal sublimation point _Y_(-78.5°C, 1 atm), and the critical point Z (31.1°C, 73.0 atm).








*Gas Properties*
*Molecular Weight*



[*=left]Molecular weight : 44.01 g/mol
*Solid phase*



[*=left]Latent heat of fusion (1,013 bar, at triple point) : 196.104 kJ/kg
[*=left]Solid density : 1562 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]
*Liquid phase*



[*=left]Liquid density (at -20 °C (or -4 °F) and 19.7 bar) : 1032 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]
[*=left]Liquid/gas equivalent (1.013 bar and 15 °C (per kg of solid)) : 845 vol/vol
[*=left]Boiling point (Sublimation) : -78.5 °C
[*=left]Latent heat of vaporization (1.013 bar at boiling point) : 571.08 kJ/kg
[*=left]Vapor pressure (at 20 °C or 68 °F) : 58.5 bar
*Density & temperature calculation of the liquid phase*
Given the pressure (in bar), this module calculates the temperature and the density of the liquid phase on the liquid-gas equilibrium curve
*Enter the pressure in bar (between 7 and 26) bar *
*Critical point*



[*=left]Critical temperature : 31 °C
[*=left]Critical pressure : 73.825 bar
[*=left]Critical density : 464 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]
*Triple point*



[*=left]Triple point temperature : -56.6 °C
[*=left]Triple point pressure : 5.185 bar
*Gaseous phase*



[*=left]Gas density (1.013 bar at sublimation point) : 2.814 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]
[*=left]Gas density (1.013 bar and 15 °C (59 °F)) : 1.87 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP]
[*=left]Compressibility Factor (Z) (1.013 bar and 15 °C (59 °F)) : 0.9942
[*=left]Specific gravity (air = 1) (1.013 bar and 21 °C (70 °F)) : 1.521
[*=left]Specific volume (1.013 bar and 21 °C (70 °F)) : 0.547 m[SUP]3[/SUP]/kg
[*=left]Heat capacity at constant pressure (Cp) (1.013 bar and 25 °C (77 °F)) : 0.037 kJ/(mol.K)
[*=left]Heat capacity at constant volume (Cv) (1.013 bar and 25 °C (77 °F)) : 0.028 kJ/(mol.K)
[*=left]Ratio of specific heats (Gamma:Cp/Cv) (1.013 bar and 25 °C (77 °F)) : 1.293759
[*=left]Viscosity (1.013 bar and 0 °C (32 °F)) : 0.0001372 Poise
[*=left]Thermal conductivity (1.013 bar and 0 °C (32 °F)) : 14.65 mW/(m.K)
​


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'll bring the popcorn...
> 
> ;D
> 
> seriously impressive though






holy fuck and there about to be buddered up i see bery niceee. i smoke some shit from a tam extractor and wasnt impressed it was a black oil that tasted and smelled nasty, i was tellin the guy it was underpurged and he should heat and whip, and he was just like na my boy put it in the oven and popped the bubbles lol. i thought fuck thoughs tami extractors till i sazw this pick. now i know that guy is retarted


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 17, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> holy fuck and there about to be buddered up i see bery niceee. i smoke some shit from a tam extractor and wasnt impressed it was a black oil that tasted and smelled nasty, i was tellin the guy it was underpurged and he should heat and whip, and he was just like na my boy put it in the oven and popped the bubbles lol. i thought fuck thoughs tami extractors till i sazw this pick. now i know that guy is retarted


just thought I'd say that none of that buddered up. none of it is heated. And they stayed light color for weeks, slowly darkening. none of it is whipped. for sure not in the oven good lawd. taste is divine and strain specific, but it leaves a lot of oil on your lips and teeth.


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 17, 2012)

noneof it buttered up? just stayed that runny gold peanutbutter? it looks like that has all been whipped in that pic?


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 17, 2012)

after takin another look at that pic it is definitly whipped at least a little bit, i can see the glass dabbers in each dish with the trails and lines on the plate where they did the zig zag stir????? unless my eyes are decieving me


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 17, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> after takin another look at that pic it is definitly whipped at least a little bit, i can see the glass dabbers in each dish with the trails and lines on the plate where they did the zig zag stir????? unless my eyes are decieving me


well, it is stirred, but so slowly over such a long period of time that calling it a whipping is far from accurate.




str8sativa said:


> noneof it buttered up? just stayed that runny gold peanutbutter? it looks like that has all been whipped in that pic?


nope, only seen a few strains do that using a tami.


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 17, 2012)

so it came out of the tami blonde like that? or only after minor stirring? and what was the final color if your sayin it darkend up?


----------



## dangledo (Feb 17, 2012)

sativas like Kali mist turns to a 'peanut butter' while heavier indica influenced strains like white russian is glass like, without 'whipping' them. Also seems your trich color can have a huge influence on color and texture as well. My experience any way...


----------



## BA142 (Feb 18, 2012)

So i've been smoking nothin but oil for a few months and I just busted out my last harvest that's been curing for a month. Smells amazing, ash is all white when it's done burning...and it got me really stoned. Nice cerebral buzz but relaxing at the same time...have I temporarily lost the ability to taste weed because my taste buds are used hittin errl on a TI? Cuz it just tasted bad combusting it 

I guess i'm asking if this has happened to you guys lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2012)

thats what happens when you smoke plants  

I use a vaporizer for my good flowers instead, to keep that fresh delicious taste.

That's why there are erl heads...


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

BA142 said:


> So i've been smoking nothin but oil for a few months and I just busted out my last harvest that's been curing for a month. Smells amazing, ash is all white when it's done burning...and it got me really stoned. Nice cerebral buzz but relaxing at the same time...have I temporarily lost the ability to taste weed because my taste buds are used hittin errl on a TI? Cuz it just tasted bad combusting it
> 
> I guess i'm asking if this has happened to you guys lol



once you get away from smoking for awhile, you realize how gross it is when you go back to it....
vaporizer users tend to never go back once they make the switch for that exact reason lol


----------



## BA142 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I get that but before I started dabbin I could taste good flowers lol now it's like non existent

Fuck combustion!


----------



## jdro (Feb 18, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Yeah I get that but before I started dabbin I could taste good flowers lol now it's like non existent
> 
> Fuck combustion!


Go with a glass or quartz hot wand if you wanna try the flavor of some flowers.


----------



## str8sativa (Feb 18, 2012)

hell ya glass wand and a a phx double honeycomb i still taste flowers all day good organics anyway


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2012)

I really liked using an herb iron for my flowers.. it was like a hot wand without having to torch up the glass..

great for bubble hash too!


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I really liked using an herb iron for my flowers.. it was like a hot wand without having to torch up the glass..
> 
> great for bubble hash too!


U know.. Ive tried many vapes and I still like to roll a fatty... I get the pure taste.. the way it should be...IMO anways.. to each their own


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah i have a few hundred papers 

i love rolling one up too 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/393512-hand-rolled-joints-lets-seem.html


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

heh... dont tell dougie


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

29 mm nails anyone?
pictured with the 29 are 14 and 18 for comparison. Got Gram Globs?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2012)

Just waiting on a non stick from dankshizzle!


----------



## bigcarty24 (Feb 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> 29 mm nails anyone?
> pictured with the 29 are 14 and 18 for comparison. Got Gram Globs?


I jst order a couple of the V3 14mm from AquaLabs. they are f%#king expensive. 80 bucks a pop...wow. but they dont sell them around Canada tho.. so I had to buy


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 19, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> I jst order a couple of the V3 14mm from AquaLabs. they are f%#king expensive. 80 bucks a pop...wow. but they dont sell them around Canada tho.. so I had to buy


my friends in Canada say their Ti is lower quality. And that they don't use nails because they blast thru them too quickly. 

$80... same here. I think I paid 84 for the 18mm.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 19, 2012)

Honestly i probably smoke 50/50 Concentrate/Flowers and i love both! 

Concentrates are good at putting you to that next level that's almost unattainable when you smoke flowers consistently over years. They have great medicinal benefits, especially in my experience with indica concentrates and needed pain relief. I feel personally that they CAN be very economical, dabs get you more for less. They are great when you are in a rush, dabs allow a person to rip anywhere from a bowl to a fat blunt or more in a rip. The taste is impeccable, i mean not saying flowers cant be... But in my opinion properly made concentrates will always taste better then the original flowers used. 


I love flowers for there nice relaxing smoke, especially for the fact that now that i vape oils flowers are less effective in turn making the high a lot calmer and relaxing, something that i really enjoy. Not only that but in my opinion there is nothing better then smoking a big fat nicely rolled joint filled with copious amounts of delicious ganja over a nice circle of close friends. That's the one area i feel concentrates lack, the social aspect. I mean yeah it's nice to dab your friends up fat and watch them get as high as they did when they first started blazing it... But overall in my experience dabbing people generally leads to getting everyone to high... I really only dab it with my seasoned friends, smoke flowers with everyone else. Not only that but i just really enjoy the act of smoking herb, watching tv blazing it, hiking blazing it, painting blazing it, golfing blazing it, eating blazing it, etc. 


Id say overall my personal favorite is to get things started with a dab, then just chill on a bowl over the next hour or so.. 




Also, anyone else notice the "flowers" word being used A LOT more since the oil movement started getting bigger? I mean ive always heard it used scarcely but not near as much as ive been hearing it lately... I mean i never used to use it and i probably used it 10 times in that post right there. Overall i like it though because that's legitimately what it is.


----------



## jdro (Feb 19, 2012)

Michael Phelps said:


> Honestly i probably smoke 50/50 Concentrate/Flowers and i love both!
> 
> Concentrates are good at putting you to that next level that's almost unattainable when you smoke flowers consistently over years. They have great medicinal benefits, especially in my experience with indica concentrates and needed pain relief. I feel personally that they CAN be very economical, dabs get you more for less. They are great when you are in a rush, dabs allow a person to rip anywhere from a bowl to a fat blunt or more in a rip. The taste is impeccable, i mean not saying flowers cant be... But in my opinion properly made concentrates will always taste better then the original flowers used.
> 
> ...


def right about the "flowers" term. I never heard it used but now that errls are around its a everyday term lol.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 16, 2012)

damn, lots of good stuff gone 
[video=youtube;sI9--tytdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9--tytdOc[/video]


----------



## str8sativa (Mar 16, 2012)

solventless shovel anyone?


----------



## str8sativa (Mar 16, 2012)

View attachment 2071560 solventless shovel anyone?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn, did all that test stuff get lost?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> hey thats a nice looking dab.
> 
> are you aware of the parameters for supercritical CO2? doing supercritical isn't even an option at home, so basically that word (subcritical) tell us nothing about your extraction parameters, just that you are using CO2.
> 
> ...


yeah its not common practice yet, but i will have an impact on how extractions just took a turn favoring green chemistry over current hydrocarbon extractions thats the common knowledge today. as a small fleet of men have been shown a method of extracting cannabinoids using co2 thru dynamic changes in its life cycle. 1st a solid, under pressure a subcritical liquid, and further pressure and heat it becomes a supercritical fluid, upon depressurization it reverts back into a snow containing some ballast and majority cannabinoid solution is now dissolved in the snow. then just sublime the co2. simple.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> holy fuck and there about to be buddered up i see bery niceee. i smoke some shit from a tam extractor and wasnt impressed it was a black oil that tasted and smelled nasty, i was tellin the guy it was underpurged and he should heat and whip, and he was just like na my boy put it in the oven and popped the bubbles lol. i thought fuck thoughs tami extractors till i sazw this pick. now i know that guy is retarted


washedmf was critisizing my work and had validity. its too dark, so i got to thinking, im burning my money. less heat, recycled solvent distillation, under reduced pressure would preserve more taste and retain a golden colour better than boiling water @ 14.7 psi-212degrees F is way to hot. back to revisions.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Damn, did all that test stuff get lost?


LMAO, good one. Dude is lucky that foolishness is gone.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> washedmf was critisizing my work and had validity. its too dark, so i got to thinking, im burning my money. less heat, recycled solvent distillation, under reduced pressure would preserve more taste and retain a golden colour better than boiling water @ 14.7 psi-212degrees F is way to hot. back to revisions.


There are so many problems with heat and whipping, mostly that it does not purge the tane, but it adds air and releases the terpenes at the same time.
Just say no to heated/whipped BHO, total fail techniques. In addition, adding heat to a hydrocarbon/cannabinoid mixture encourages the formation of benzene.


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 17, 2012)

Rize, he is talking about a liquid co2 extract not BHO.

Also, the formation of benzene will not occur until temperatures reach 400-500 degrees, and these are created during the distillation of butane. The thing is...even if your oil was filled with benzene, the second the benzene hits your red hot nail it turns into carbon monoxide and soot. Such small amounts of CO are not harmful. Same goes with minute amounts of butane in oil, it's all incompletely combusted in carbon monoxide.

Not trying to be rude but it just seems like you made up that last sentence on the spot. Or maybe you have a link?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Rize, he is talking about a liquid co2 extract not BHO.
> 
> Also, the formation of benzene will not occur until temperatures reach 400-500 degrees, and these are created during the distillation of butane. The thing is...even if your oil was filled with benzene, the second the benzene hits your red hot nail it turns into carbon monoxide and soot. Such small amounts of CO are not harmful. Same goes with minute amounts of butane in oil, it's all incompletely combusted in carbon monoxide.
> 
> Not trying to be rude but it just seems like you made up that last sentence on the spot. Or maybe you have a link?


Its from a private group that includes chemists and representatives from major cannabinoid labs. 
I have them looking for benzene in BHO after this morning's fbook rant.
I'll dig some of the public forum posts.

Here is something from a representative of "The Werc Shop". The former head of Full Spectrum backs this up. Benzene is not likely to form at normal purge parameters (low heat, high vac), but there are other concerns. 



> Werc Shop Benzene, a known DNA intercalator that causes cancer, would most likely be coming from petroleum product impurities used in the extraction process. Naptha is comprised of similar components, more like 2 benzenes stuck together (and not the same toxicity, but still not good either). The formation of bezene itself is highly unlikely to happen in this heating. You would basically need to have cyclohexane and oxygen present, and heat the holy crap out if, for that to form. Being under vacuum, it is probably not very likely. We have seen pyrocatechol form in combusted plant material, and that may be present, but again, most likely only with use of a lighter in the material (you need that kind of heat to form those phenols, as you are basically blowing apart the THC structure to form it). Of great concern in BHO is residual hydrocarbons, like pentane or worse hexane. We have heard of some using hexane as well (horrible idea!). We are looking in to developing a residual solvent screen for extracts, but that analysis is a little tricky to dial in. We will get it, but there are many many things today' s labs need to be working on, they can't all get done at once. They could get done faster if everyone started to test more often, as we could then be able to have more people in the lab working on more of these types of issues. It is very important to support the right labs doing the best things for the patients, like use and SHL, not some others who may be more geared towards marketing and money making. We are happy to hear everyone is interested in the science, keep asking questions too!


Former head of FSL


> robert winnicki Sounds like a really good argument for scCO2. Werc, you are right on target with everything. I couldn't have said it better myself.


From my extract guru. You won't find this anywhere. Dude is the godfather of cannabis extracts.


> BHO as extracted and cured it is no different than raw gum opium or coca paste, a crude drug extract.None of these are really used in this raw form but BHO. If more folks would look at it in this manner I think the extract can be a real medicinal product. As is it is no diff than burning paste(hydroxides in lungs) or eating gum(toxic alkaloids like thebain and others) except the end product is a blend of chemical species rather than an alkaloid. IMHO we are lucky this plant is so forgiving as the same attitudes about the other pro-drug extracts would have the ER's loaded down.
> 
> This is not a "slam" on butane extracts it is a fact about primary drug extracts in general. In order for them to become "medicine" from the raw extract in every case harmful extraction relics and solvents are removed. This is why GW likes to not talk to much about the sesquiterpenes left in it's extraction as "pure drugs" are the standard in this country.It is also why they do not just use the CO2 extract in it's raw form, it is too impure. I outlined one very effective work up of a raw drug extract. I would like to someday implement it in the industry. And too clear the distinction "Ice Wax" is a distinct type of whole plant extract of purified plant resin and has it's own huge place in cannabis formulary advancement. as do solvent extracted and purified resins. I can not in good conscious say that any crude solvent extract is up to being medicine, perhaps medicinal but not medicine. Time to up the game folks GW is at the fucking door.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

washedmothafuka said:


> Rize, he is talking about a liquid co2 extract not BHO.
> 
> Also, the formation of benzene will not occur until temperatures reach 400-500 degrees, and these are created during the distillation of butane. The thing is...even if your oil was filled with benzene, the second the benzene hits your red hot nail it turns into carbon monoxide and soot. Such small amounts of CO are not harmful. Same goes with minute amounts of butane in oil, it's all incompletely combusted in carbon monoxide.
> 
> Not trying to be rude but it just seems like you made up that last sentence on the spot. Or maybe you have a link?


http://www.google.com/patents?id=hHkKAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=us patents supercritical fluids extraction mmj&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=us patents supercritical fluids extraction mmj&f=false


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

time to catch up.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> time to catch up.


http://skunkpharmresearch.com/


Gray Wolf via greenpassion:
Skunk pharm is a group of loosely attached individuals, whom share resources, make public donations as an enity, and challenge the state of the art. Not a business for profit, but a non profit group providing information!

We recently started offering pro bono classes in cannabis extraction, using the principle extraction techniques, and here is one of the stand alone class handout for the various processes, for ya'll that have completed the class: More to follow. 

*BHO OIL EXTRACTION (*aka butane lighter fluid hash oil BLFHO)*

Butane Honey Oil extraction, or BHO, is one of the methods used to extract cannabis oleoresins and oils using butane as the solvent. There are many theories on the best way to accomplish this, but here is the formula the skunk pharm uses to extract the crude oleoresin and refine it into a pristine absolute. 

As most of our extracted oil goes into oral meds, we also decarboxylate ours. This process is based on the 252F curve shown in the attached graph, which I copied from Jump 117.

Butane performs one of the cleanest extractions of cannabis, because it a relatively non polar solvent, and therefore extracts few water solubles. It however produces a lower yield than alcohol extraction, because of being more circumspect in what it extracts.

N-Butane, also known as R-600 refrigerant, is non toxic enough to be used as a food propellant. Those who have been led to believe that it is highly toxic, owe it to themselves to compare the MSDS on Google to drinking ethanol. 

One does have to be selective as to source however, as all butane stove fuel must by law have methyl mercaptan added for leak detection. Besides adding odor, Methyl mercaptan adds an unpleasant taste and has a sensory threshold of only 2 parts per billionth, so it difficult to impossible to eliminate once it is present.

R-600 refrigerant or cigarette lighter fuel butane is therefore normally used, as they do not have mercaps added. There are none the less a plethora of wives tales surrounding lighter fuel butane, for the most part designed to separate the unwary from their money.

Specifically, there is much controversy surrounding the number of times the butane has been refined and the level of contamination present. The contamination present is in the form of oleaginous waxes, which in butane is paraffin. Paraffin is non toxic enough that the MSDS doesn&#8217;t even list an LD-50 rating and it is used to seal jelly jars. 

The refining to get it out has nothing to do with toxic properties, but the fact that expensive lighters have small orifices that are easily clogged by wax. The number of times the butane has been refined also says nothing about how much wax is left, so it means absolutely nothing. Just Madison Avenue verbiage to sell the same product for more money.

One supplier cleverly added the title &#8220;Near Zero Contamination&#8221; to all the brands that they produce, and it certifies that the residual contamination is less than 50PPM. In point of fact, they actually measure less than 15 PPM contamination, as does many competitive brands with less ostensible refining.

Skunk pharm uses Lucienne 4X butane because it tests under 15 ppm, same as the &#8220;Near Zero Contamination&#8221; 5X brands and we can purchase it for under $25 a case of (12) 300 ML cans.

Butane is highly flammable, so let us next talk about safety. It goes without saying that smoking around a butane extraction is asking for a disaster, but I have literally grabbed the hand of folks starting to light up because they &#8220;forgot&#8221; where they were at and what they were doing. May I suggest that you leave your lighter and smokes somewhere else when you are doing extractions. 

Same with your cell phone!

Wear no synthetic fabrics, including your socks, because static electricity sparks probably ignite more butane unintentionally than bone headed smokers. 

We use a fan to disperse the butane rapidly so as to keep it from pooling. Butane is heavier than air and will collect in low spots given its own devices. We use a plastic fan so that no sparks are created by a piece of gravel or other hard material passing through the fan blades. 

In dry cold conditions, we add a grounding strap to our cans, so as to not draw static electricity sparks between the can and the column.

As most of our extracted oil goes into oral meds, we also decarboxylate ours. This process is based on the 252F curve shown in the attached graph; I copied from Jump 117 on ICMag&#8217;s forum.

The first question is why use a BHO technique to extract the resins, instead of just boiling the material in alcohol to get the greatest amount of extracted material?

The answer to that is that because butane is relatively non polar, it doesn&#8217;t extract the water solubles like chlorophyll and plant alkaloids, as well as the plant waxes and vegetable oil. Butane produces one of the cleanest extractions, albeit at the lowest yield. 

On average we have extracted about 18% oil by weight from bud, but as low as 12% and as high as 25%. 

The first wash will usually extract 75 to 80%, leaving the balance for the second after repacking the column. The second extraction will be more sedative and less heady. If you use a hand microscope, you can easily see when the trichome heads are gone and the stalks look like wet fur.

The first step in the process is to get as much water as possible out of the material. 

A fresh material BHO is possible, and is hands down the most flavorful extraction tested by the panel thus far, but this procedure covers both fresh and cured material that has been cured to about 15% water content. 15% is a lot of water, so unless we reduce the water content even further, we will be extracting some water solubles, despite butanes low polar activity.

We dry our cured material even further by spreading it on a cookie sheet and baking it in a 200F oven until just frangible when rolled between the finger and thumb. We then scrub it through a wire mesh pasta strainer, using a leather gloved hand and firm pressure, so as to minimize the amount of fine particles generated.

The stems will be left behind, which I encourage you to save for a different extraction, and make a killer topical out of them. If you leave them in the extraction, they will leave some of their flavor behind. 

We never, ever, use a blender or coffee grinder to reduce material, because it produces a lot of ultra fine powder that makes it through conventional filters.

Next, while it is still warm, we seal the material in a jar or baggy until loaded in a column.

If we are running fresh material, we simply cut it from the mother plant and freeze it as is. That ties up the water as ice. We take it out of the freezer and place it in a plastic bag, which we pummel to break into small pieces. We load those pieces into an extraction tube and return to the freezer. We also place the butane in the freezer and process the material, once both the plant material and the butane stabilize at 0.0F. 

If it is cured, desiccated, and reduced material, we simply load it into a column and do not bother to freeze it.

Sooo, let us talk about columns. A column is a long narrow containment that allows a solvent to be passed though it using either gravity or pressure. In the case of a butane column, we do both.

If you Google Cole-Palmer, you will note that n-butane is not compatible with all of the materials available to build a column from. Some plastics like PVC are not suitable for instance because the butane leaches out the constitutes, which we prefer to not have in our meds, but in some part because of impurities in the butane that may attack them given extended usage. 

Glass and borosilicate (Pyrex) work well, as does 300 series stainless steel, and as does copper, with the caveat that the column must be meticulously kept clean of copper oxide, which produces fume fever when welders weld copper based alloys with insufficient respiratory protection. If you do not have the time or inclination to keep the extraction column pristine, glass or stainless is a better choice.

Our local cost for borosilicate columns from the local scientific glass blower is only a buck an inch, plus five bucks to flare one end and close to an orifice on the other end.

As many of you have already no doubt noticed, there are also battle lines drawn around the use of plastic in a column. Some truth, but all plastics are not created equal.

HDPE, UHMW, XLPE, and PPE plastics are compatible with butane, but not PVC or CPVC. I strongly advise against using PVC for that reason. 

When loading the material in the tube, we use a wooden dowel to keep it uniformly and firmly, but not tightly packed. 

Before loading the tube, we wad up a coffee filter and stuff it in the injection port end, to diffuse the butane as it enters and so that no plant material blow back out into your extraction, should you need to release butane pressure in the middle of the process for any reason. 

Having loaded the material in the column, which is essentially a tube with an open end and one closed except for the butane injection orifice, we need to close off the open end. Lots of ways to do that, but we use a double layer of coffee filter, plus a patch of 65/35% 160 threads to the inch (~80 micron) bed sheet, as blow out protection. 

We hold those in place with a heavy rubber band, wrapped around enough times to hold the filters tightly in place. Because of the cold temperatures involved, these rubber bands may be used for more than one extraction, but not sequentially. I just toss them aside and sort through them later to see which ones might be suitable for a second extraction,

I also take a pair of scissors and trim away all extra filter material, so as to minimize the oil soaked up during the process. I find that if I am careful removing the filter after an extraction, that I can reuse it multiple times, so as to further minimize losses.

Skunk pharm use of a column is pretty unremarkable as compared to general practice. It is only our collection and processing techniques that divert from the norm. We simply support the column full pulverized plant material over a collection vessel and inject butane through it. The butane passes through the material in the column and dissolves the trichomes as it does so. 

The cannabis oils in the trichomes remain dissolved in the butane as it passes out the bottom of the column into the collection dish, so when the butane subsequently evaporates off, it leaves the extracted cannabis oil behind. 

As previously mentioned, we use a collection vessel for the butane cannabis oil mixture as it passes from the column and there is more than one choice. Because of space constraints, I will only cover two, which specifically are large surfaced open container like a 10&#8221; Pyrex pie dish using vacuum or conventional evaporation to minimize CBN conversion, and a smaller Bain Marie stainless container, which will be cooked off to decarboxylize and produce oral meds. 

If discharging into a pie plate or a Bain Marie, we always place the receiving vessel in a hot water bath, to not only boil off the butane faster, but to also minimize water pickup from the humidity in the air. The heavier butane will keep the water laden atmosphere at bay until it is mostly boiled off.

When the stream of solvent running out of the bottom runs clear, we cease injecting butane and insert a basket ball pump needle into the injection hole and blow out any remaining liquid. A modified butane can nozzle adapter will adapt the needle to seal the hole.

After collecting and boiling off the butane with hot water, our process diverges, depending on our intended usage of the extract.

If it is to be only vaporized or smoked, we wash the butane extraction out of the 10&#8221; Pyrex pie dish with 190 proof ethanol and allow the mixture of alcohol and cannabis oil to evaporate off naturally, or vacuum it off. See attached pictures of simple glass jar vacuum reduction, as well as using a pressure cooker for a vacuum vessel, and attempts at vacuum distillation.

As most of ya&#8217;ll know, medications that will be subsequently smoked or vaporized, do not require up front decarboxylation, as it happens during the ingestion process.

If it is to be ingested orally, we simply wipe off the water from the original container and place it in a 240/250F hot oil bath in an electric fondue cooker with sensitive temperature controls. Some fry cookers also have sensitive enough temperature controls, but some have extremely wide dead bands in that range, as they are mostly produced to cook at around 375F.

Make sure that the container is sitting on something that suspends it up off the bottom of the oil pot. I throw four jar lids in the bottom of my electric fondue pot and use it for that purpose.

Never trust the numbers on the dial and use a good thermometer to set temperatures. We use either a mercury lab thermometer, or a digital one. Good temperature control is key to the process.

That means the device that you use to control the oil temperature must have a narrow dead band, so that the temperature control is stable. 

I paid about $60 for a Quisinart fondue pot that was designed to heat sensitive sauces like chocolate and has excellent control throughout its temperature range. There are a couple of Revels in our group that are slightly larger and work well, plus cost only about $30, though they have a slightly larger dead band. 

Some fry cookers have sensitive enough controls, but many deep fryers designed to primarily run at 375F, lack control sensitivity and have large dead bands at 250F. 

When the pool of cannabis oil becomes almost quiescent, we remove it from the bath and continue with further processing. Studies suggest that 70% decarboxylation is the point of diminishing returns, so pool activity down to a few remaining small C02 bubbles is the signal that it is ready for further processing. 




Either boil or distill off the alcohol until the liquid is reduced to a pool of oil and all but minor bubbles cease rising at the edges and then add at least ten volumes of alcohol and wash out the whole pot by swirling it and washing off any resin stuck to the sides. 

Using a funnel, pour that liquid into a jar or bottle, seal it, and place that in the freezer.

I usually leave it at least overnight, but have pushed it to a couple hours. The liquid will lose its clarity and become slightly cloudy, primarily from plant waxes flocculating out.

Filter that liquid one more time, and you will have a bell clear extract, which is ready to reduce down one more time.

Place in a suitable container for return to the oil bath. Since you have much less material, a smaller one may be used.

At this point I put them in small stainless cups with their tare engraved on their sides or about a 250 ml beaker. The smaller container reduces the surface area that will be coated with oil when I cook it down the last time and knowing the cups tare weight allows me to take it directly from the oil bath and place it on a scale after simply wiping the exterior. 

Since I know the tare, I then know the extracted weight, and exactly how much other ingredients to add. Once adding those ingredients, I place the cup back in the oil bath, where I stir it until well mixed and then decant into its final container. 

Since the added ingredients include things that lower the cannabis oils viscosity, very little is left as a film in that container. 

If I plan to use the oil as is, without adding any other ingredients, I extract it from the container using a pipette, so as to not leave a streak of material in the vessel. After I have extracted all that I can using a pipette, I wash the container and pipette out with hot alcohol, and save the wash for the next run. 

Nothing is wasted or left behind.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> There are so many problems with heat and whipping, mostly that it does not purge the tane, but it adds air and releases the terpenes at the same time.
> Just say no to heated/whipped BHO, total fail techniques. In addition, adding heat to a hydrocarbon/cannabinoid mixture encourages the formation of benzene.


dude real ear wax is a oxygen thing not by whipping oxygen molecules into the extract,lol. it is used for its mass as a hot gas and scfco2 mix. hot gas extraction coupled w scfe


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> dude real ear wax is a oxygen thing not by whipping oxygen molecules into the extract,lol. it is used for its mass as a hot gas and scfco2 mix. hot gas extraction coupled w scfe


are we arguing over the meaning of a slang term, when in fact "ear wax" refers to the build up of wax inside your ears?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/
> 
> 
> Gray Wolf via greenpassion:
> ...


this info provided is from the u.s. patent office for scfe. they know there shit.,


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> this info provided is from the u.s. patent office for scfe. they know there shit.,


Gray Wolf, altho he likes to insult me, he is one of the godfathers of cannabis extraction. I take almost everything he says at face value.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

hashbartv, episode 9 and listen to sean kush who knows how its obtained, but dont want public discovering this info, cuz its way economical to extract for yourself and notice a big difference in how much more you were able to fat, exagerated dabb just because your extracting more thoroughly the active constituents of mmj. but recycled butane is still a expensive project savings w not really much more return than before. and 95% recovery of solvents is a way high expectation not really feasable. more than 5% will remain locked in matrix and losses from heating solvent . high expectations and people just say wow 95% recovered solvent for reuse. and this is gospel? what mathmatical figures can you document a 95% overall total solvent used was sucsessfully reclaimed?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> hashbartv, episode 9 and listen to sean kush who knows how its obtained, but dont want public discovering this info, cuz its way economical to extract for yourself and notice a big difference in how much more you were able to fat, exagerated dabb just because your extracting more thoroughly the active constituents of mmj. but recycled butane is still a expensive project savings w not really much more return than before. and 95% recovery of solvents is a way high expectation not really feasable. more than 5% will remain locked in matrix and losses from heating solvent . high expectations and people just say wow 95% recovered solvent for reuse. and this is gospel? what mathmatical figures can you document a 95% overall total solvent used was sucsessfully reclaimed?


not sure what you are talking about. i got an angry message for posting a comment on a hashbar episode... those guys need to lay off the roids or something. i refuse to watch another.
I think 10 to 15% loss on recovery is more common.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

im not hating i find it inspiring and will incoorperate a check valve in between 2 vessels and attempt a feable recovery system to reuse solvent.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

and now a little fbook humor..... everyone take a fat dab!!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 17, 2012)

wow you guys stuck on liltle yielding shit like its the biz, but how can you profit or claim it the shit w dab size recoveries? i mean common the amount of solvent one needs to yield any wieghtable amount, you need to invest like 10 cans to yield film? rize up keep the value of oil high dollar, and spread the good word on your butane research, just log it as another typical boaring butane bunko extraction. sorry i always expected more than butane could offer, high expectations a reality.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> wow you guys stuck on liltle yielding shit like its the biz, but how can you profit or claim it the shit w dab size recoveries? i mean common the amount of solvent one needs to yield any wieghtable amount, you need to invest like 10 cans to yield film? rize up keep the value of oil high dollar, and spread the good word on your butane research, just log it as another typical boaring butane bunko extraction. sorry i always expected more than butane could offer, high expectations a reality.


bro im trying to follow you here. i agree on solvent recapture being how adults make bho.
but what are you talking about?? too many dabs on both ends possibly.


----------



## TICAL (Mar 18, 2012)

all looking so tasty....Peace and Respect


----------



## TICAL (Mar 18, 2012)

knowing you Matt you had something even better to replace with..Peace and Respect


Matt Rize said:


> damn, lots of good stuff gone
> [video=youtube;sI9--tytdOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI9--tytdOc[/video]


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 18, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Its from a private group that includes chemists and representatives from major cannabinoid labs.
> I have them looking for benzene in BHO after this morning's fbook rant.
> I'll dig some of the public forum posts.
> 
> ...


Good information. I still don't see the need to worry about benzene.

However I have slowed down on my bho making until I either get a tami so I can run pure n-butane, or maybe I get some bubble bags and learn how to make that beautiful Ice Wax of yours....tbh I think it's MUCH MUCH harder to find a quality ice wax vs and quality BHO. The Ice wax just has a more natural flavor imo. Would love to pick some of yours up but it's a little bit of a drive up there.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well frankly I don't even know if co2 yields better or worse than butane, but iso-butane is a lot cleaner than n-butane. N meaning normal and iso having been isomerized containing isomers. Like the difference between hexane and cyclohexane. Matt if your near los angeles take a look into co2 methods before deciding on purchasing the tsunami recirculator. There isn't any room for that thing to ever pay for itself with butane being so costly, approximatly costing 4-6 times as much as carbon dioxide w yield not being the main attraction, 85% being a really high expectation, you would start counting chickens b4 they hatch. Realistically a 60% recovery would impress me, but then there's that taste like tane thing spicen up the back of my throat, and I want another dab after is way more common than my current ritual.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 18, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Well frankly I don't even know if co2 yields better or worse than butane, but iso-butane is a lot cleaner than n-butane. N meaning normal and iso having been isomerized containing isomers. Like the difference between hexane and cyclohexane. Matt if your near los angeles take a look into co2 methods before deciding on purchasing the tsunami recirculator. There isn't any room for that thing to ever pay for itself with butane being so costly, approximatly costing 4-6 times as much as carbon dioxide w yield not being the main attraction, 85% being a really high expectation, you would start counting chickens b4 they hatch. Realistically a 60% recovery would impress me, but then there's that taste like tane thing spicen up the back of my throat, and I want another dab after is way more common than my current ritual.


i love how your all obsessed with recovery % from original product when not one of you has actually considered WHAT this actually means. just because you can recover 60% in weight of your original material in your extract, doesnt mean you did a good job of extraction. people should be concerned with making a pure/clean product. after that yeild is a direct result of the cannabinoid content of the material your processing (by the way if your getting 60% recovery, theres ALOT of garbage in your extract.. simple math will prove this)


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 19, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> i love how your all obsessed with recovery % from original product when not one of you has actually considered WHAT this actually means. just because you can recover 60% in weight of your original material in your extract, doesnt mean you did a good job of extraction. people should be concerned with making a pure/clean product. after that yeild is a direct result of the cannabinoid content of the material your processing (by the way if your getting 60% recovery, theres ALOT of garbage in your extract.. simple math will prove this)


agreed. the only % recovery that matters is recapture of solvents. and few are doing this.

CO2 is not a good solvent for making cannabis extracts for many reasons. mostly the energy required to keep it subcritical liquid phase.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> agreed. the only % recovery that matters is recapture of solvents. and few are doing this.
> 
> CO2 is not a good solvent for making cannabis extracts for many reasons. mostly the energy required to keep it subcritical liquid phase.


i also agree, c02 is a terrible compound to use as a solvent, its properties to maintain proper extraction is beyond 99% of the worlds capabilitys, even then... the hydrocarbon solvent based extracts.... in my opinion, look. taste and smell better than c02 extract.

as for solvent recovery... some most definitely this makes sense... iso. fuck that... way to much work for a 75% recovery on something that dont cost nothing anyways!


----------



## washedmothafuka (Mar 19, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> but iso-butane is a lot cleaner than n-butane. N *meaning normal and iso having been isomerized containing isomers*. Like the difference between hexane and cyclohexane.


Please elaborate. From a chemical point of view this makes zero sense. An isomer does not mean cleaner, it simply means the atoms are rearranged slightly differently. In fact Iso-butane is more commonly used in low quality lighter refills, pure n-butane is a lot harder to come by.

Also, can you try to proof read what you say? The bold part makes no sense at all.

Edit: Also...hexane vs cyclohexane is COMPLETELY different then n-butane vs iso-butane. Hexane has a formula of C6H14, cyclo has a formula of C6H12. They are NOT isomers of each other. Please if you're going to start spitting all this bull shit, at least know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 20, 2012)

The Flav from my garden, butane lighter fluid hash oil, 4-ways just to flex the ol' erl muscles.
Top left clockwise: Budder, Cryogenic Powder, Wax, Sap  still cooking the sap


----------



## jdro (Mar 20, 2012)

Taking my 29mm for a test ride. Im preparing for something real... realllll big. Stay tuned....

[youtube]gALn1vM8gNk[/youtube]


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 21, 2012)

da flav


----------



## zo0t (Mar 21, 2012)

joo basterd u keelin me wiv those pics man


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful errlz Rize


I can taste it from here... Hashy, but very fruity... sativaness.... No?


----------



## tokentomhancock (Mar 21, 2012)

It looks like an orange fruit roll up I just wanna eat it great stuff man


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 21, 2012)

?
hash-oil by the foot 







I _wish_ I could buy hash oil like that....


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 21, 2012)

I think you're on to something.


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

i see oil in my future


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 21, 2012)

nice.... u makin ISO honey as usaul...


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

This is why I havnt updated my thread in a week. Been busy.





And the fasfil is g2g in my opinion.. the dispensary loved it..


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

get er dun dankshiz
i like the couch stencil


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> This is why I havnt updated my thread in a week. Bee
> And fasfil is g2g in my opinion.. the dispensary loved it..


disspite color that shit was fresh as fuck. its rather dissapointing to see money thrown away like that. not cuz butanes dirty, but cuz its so narrow spectumed in ability to dissolve desired compounds of interest from matrix. not as complete a extract nor high when compared to co2.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah bob is all over my property.. in inconspicuous places..


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

heres the rinsing of my vessels yield!


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

What did you use to make that? The fasfil makes golden transparent hard shatter. You just gotta vaccum pump till your arm falls off, then your buddys arm falls off, then your other arm falls off, and so on..


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Yeah bob is all over my property.. in inconspicuous places..


nice bro do any scientific glassblowing?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah i just remembered about vac pumps ability to lower boiling point, thus temp, to preserve yellow. co2 and 200 proof lab grade ethanol were solvents used. 24 hrs resident time adds bulk, but dont look so pretty doesnt effect taste at all. but just waiting on my graham condenser from ebay to complete distillation set up and start vaccuum distillation in efforts to keep extract light. heres a $7.00 co2 yield.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

Like extractors and diffused bubblers? Lots of domes and rigs as of late. There is a little bit of my stuff on thedablab.com under bulleyproof glass. And I have a thread. But no if you mean actual scientific glass. Like for science. Not saying I couldn't.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

dankshizzle pm me if interested in extracting w co2 and perhaps bartering through this tough economy?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

nice i need a replacement globe for my dabber.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

well you make globes and adapters ground joints 14/20 right?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

whoops last time that shit started a war w some sirfrog mod on ass city. disreguard if i fuct up.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 22, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> What did you use to make that? The fasfil makes golden transparent hard shatter. You just gotta vaccum pump till your arm falls off, then your buddys arm falls off, then your other arm falls off, and so on..


vector. i was busy with the ice water while little homie was struggling with the janky pump. i got him a real pump for the next attempt. lol


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah. I make all that. I'll shoot a pm. Slightly busy atm but later tonight or morning


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

not with my methods, simple water bathes or heater bands are excellent choices. but why else isnt it an ideal solvent of choice?


Matt Rize said:


> agreed. the only % recovery that matters is recapture of solvents. and few are doing this.
> 
> CO2 is not a good solvent for making cannabis extracts for many reasons. mostly the energy required to keep it subcritical liquid phase.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

oh shit yes you know more about why i use co2 in the first place. your lame needing to go back 2 ass cities bunch of lops.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

View attachment 2083256View attachment 2083257View attachment 2083258now matt your a fuckin butane genius. no one says you dont know extracts, what im saying is incoorperate your methods w co2 and you will blow my extracts in the dust. but im confident once you go black you never go back!!! just kidding im still faced w trying to lighten up very rich extracts and have to do things that i havent done before, but costs heres some pools collected in different denominations of co2 costs.


Matt Rize said:


> da flav


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

looks more like the old school jolly ranchers!!!


Matt Rize said:


> The Flav from my garden, butane lighter fluid hash oil, 4-ways just to flex the ol' erl muscles.
> Top left clockwise: Budder, Cryogenic Powder, Wax, Sap  still cooking the sap


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

so matt, if your near lala land, get a hold of me and we will dabb the two of them side by side and we will see if i cant make another butane die hard, make it hard to go back to. its not like cheating on your gf, its like dumping her never to call her again cause the chick you got now is way better!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

and if anyone knows my posts love or hate, my big thing is yield and potency being the attractive features of co2 along w cost, taste, and overall funner way to extract w no fire hazards. so im really not obsessed w recovered solvents as i dont currently do not reclaim solvents, but have been inspired. thanks rollitup and matts rise to the occassion gladly accepting my challange, then reporting back to you guys. whatever he thinks of my methods. if they suck say it, but if they rock break me off w the same props i break you off. butane genius meets backyard co2 extractor.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 22, 2012)

that was for washmouths comment on hexane


oilmkr420 said:


> oh shit yes you know more about why i use co2 in the first place. your lame needing to go back 2 ass cities bunch of lops.


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 23, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> so matt, if your near lala land, get a hold of me and we will dabb the two of them side by side and we will see if i cant make another butane die hard, make it hard to go back to. its not like cheating on your gf, its like dumping her never to call her again cause the chick you got now is way better!!!


would love to try your CO2


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

Thought you guys might get a kick out of my econo-dab. $10 with adjustable heat and it runs off rechargeable AA batteries.  






[video=youtube;mwIQSeyGw94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=mwIQSeyGw94[/video]


----------



## jdro (Mar 23, 2012)

45/50mm Dome set. Wow. Now HE needs to get on a Ti one.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 23, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> What did you use to make that? The fasfil makes golden transparent hard shatter. You just gotta vaccum pump till your arm falls off, then your buddys arm falls off, then your other arm falls off, and so on..


use an electric pump and vacuum chamber like me.. goes to 29 hg in 30 seconds


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 23, 2012)

jdro said:


> 45/50mm Dome set. Wow. Now HE needs to get on a Ti one.
> 
> View attachment 2084040


Is the joint bigger than the can itself?


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> use an electric pump and vacuum chamber like me.. goes to 29 hg in 30 seconds


best post of the thread


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 24, 2012)

/\ second best post 


;D

How are you doing Matt Rize?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 24, 2012)

what up st verde, matt, how you pros doing? yup on vaccuum pump distillation, lower bp thus temp, preserve taste and colour. still waiting on graham condenser from ebay to complete a soxhlet extractor and distillation set up myself. cant wait to see if my motor oil will retain a yellow consistancy. guess ive been burning my motor oil.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 24, 2012)

is titanium really that much better than glass? idk if my nail is titanium, dont think so but where to get replacement globes w out the nail/ adapter?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got a HE V3 nail today myself....and yes...way better....the wife and I can take dabs on one torch heating, where with the quartz and glass nails it was always a rush to even get to the first dab....lol....much less a second on one heat up.

And check AquaLab...they have all the accessories!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 24, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> is titanium really that much better than glass? idk if my nail is titanium, dont think so but where to get replacement globes w out the nail/ adapter?


WAY better! The titanium one will last a few years.

They are on eBay for around $20-$25 delivered, search for "Titanium Nail". Easy enough.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 24, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> WAY better! The titanium one will last a few years.
> 
> They are on eBay for around $20-$25 delivered, search for "Titanium Nail". Easy enough.


hey r.kitty i need a glassblower in my corner, you up for any trades for co2 extraction vessel; for smoking devices eg globes, nails, adapters, worked glass,etc.?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 24, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> hey r.kitty i need a glassblower in my corner, you up for any trades for co2 extraction vessel; for smoking devices eg globes, nails, adapters, worked glass,etc.?


Sure!  Send me a PM with what ya got!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 25, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Just got a HE V3 nail today myself....and yes...way better....the wife and I can take dabs on one torch heating, where with the quartz and glass nails it was always a rush to even get to the first dab....lol....much less a second on one heat up.
> 
> And check AquaLab...they have all the accessories!!!


great avatar!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Thought you guys might get a kick out of my econo-dab. $10 with adjustable heat and it runs off rechargeable AA batteries.


LOL!

Battery operated cautery unit. I have a bunch of these, never thought about using it for dabs. 
Thanks +rep


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2012)

Where did all those LIKE buttons go?

Now I actually have to formulate a reply to express positivity and general acceptance or agreeableness of someones comment?

Gosh, this feels like 2004.


Nice DABS everyone..... WHO else likes blowing vapor clouds into sun beams?


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 26, 2012)

Likes came around in 2011.......  RIP!

Vapor clouds into laser beams are fun.............


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Mar 26, 2012)

To vape oil with a laser beam...now we're talking!!!


----------



## Dan Kone (Mar 26, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Likes came around in 2011.......  RIP!
> 
> Vapor clouds into laser beams are fun.............


Bring back the like button!


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 26, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Bring back the like button!


The rep button only requires one more click than the 'like' 
After the 'likes' appeared, my reps dropped off drastically. It would be cool if they could combine them, such as a notation, "this post was repped by..." at the bottom of a post that receives a rep.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 26, 2012)

a lot of the time i want to like two or three posts from the same person but I cant rep nearly as often..


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 27, 2012)

i bet none of you would guess both dishes, are from the same batch of oil, same strain


----------



## dangledo (Mar 28, 2012)

its better than negative rep that they had...


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd love to have negative rep. WWFD. (What would FInshaggy do)


----------



## SunnyHours (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you guys think of these 2 different hashes?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2012)

The one on the right kind of looks like a dinosaur


----------



## Mr Miyagi (Mar 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> i bet none of you would guess both dishes, are from the same batch of oil, same strain


prob wouldnt have guessed it, but not that inconcievable...it dries a bit...lil heat..maybe some agitation and walla..ligthens up n texture totally changes..
cool tho to see the side by side comparison..

well heres my show off..
its pluto og that tested at like 21.5 made into wax...BUDS that is...smells like pure pinesol and is the best tasting thing i have smoked ...ever...by far..

87.22 is my highest single phase extraction, meaning no winterization or anything...just straight chopped blown and tested...
i had some double wash that was originally 84 that then went up to almost 88...thats the highest ive hit in general, but it was a double wash..previous highest single phaze was just under 85% some blue dream wax....i think if i winterize the plutonium, it will maybe break 90..
fyi this is delta 9 only...im NOT adding up the cbd,cbn and thc which is what many places do to bolster numbers...if i did that id have already broke like 95%...

anyways, if ur in socal, i HIGHly suggest gettin sum of miyagis weapons grade plutonium in your lung hole...


----------



## Josh3235 (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> prob wouldnt have guessed it, but not that inconcievable...it dries a bit...lil heat..maybe some agitation and walla..ligthens up n texture totally changes..
> cool tho to see the side by side comparison..
> 
> well heres my show off..
> ...


Very very nice! The best wax I had was 85.3% Thc and 4.9% CBD and it was Sour OG. Only if I could try that, I would love it!!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> prob wouldnt have guessed it, but not that inconcievable...it dries a bit...lil heat..maybe some agitation and walla..ligthens up n texture totally changes..
> cool tho to see the side by side comparison..
> 
> well heres my show off..
> ...


im not even in the states


----------



## Mr Miyagi (Mar 28, 2012)

hmmm..so i guess you wont be trying any? or......shouldnt that be followed by a sad face?...lol just kidding...this place is lame...some things r cool, but many suk

nice one josh...sour og?..hmm i wanna start a thread soon..or will prob wait and do it on my forum once its up for everyones input on strains vs yield...im frankly surprised the jokers at jokecity dont have one up....hmm

like every time i blow sour diesel, unless its super old dry shit, i usually get an above average yield...and thats pretty much true every single time ive run real diesel...
i find most sats make like nicer wax kinda...i dunno...i guess i cant really say that YET, havent done quite enough experimenting...

anyways..
ciao
miyagi-san


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 28, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> hmmm..so i guess you wont be trying any? or......shouldnt that be followed by a sad face?...lol just kidding...this place is lame...some things r cool, but many suk
> 
> nice one josh...sour og?..hmm i wanna start a thread soon..or will prob wait and do it on my forum once its up for everyones input on strains vs yield...im frankly surprised the jokers at jokecity dont have one up....hmm
> 
> ...


i used to think it was the sats that made the best extracts, but is true OG a sat? no. and it makes amazing extract. i think its more strain specific than indica vs sativa. ie any true OG X indica cross makes fantastic extract. pure haze makes less oily extracts, the real sativas. its so hard to make generalizations. 

do you make shatter too?


----------



## bigcarty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i used to think it was the sats that made the best extracts, but is true OG a sat? no. and it makes amazing extract. i think its more strain specific than indica vs sativa. ie any true OG X indica cross makes fantastic extract.
> 
> do you make shatter too?


I always thought Idica's made the best extract. The best way I can tell... is during flowing. If I touch the bud wit my fingers and the resin makes my fingers stick. I mean realy STICK together. Not jst taky to the touch. Now I have 4, 5 packs of space bomb for the fall... jst for HASH. 

But push comes to shove....., it's all strain spec.


----------



## Mr Miyagi (Mar 29, 2012)

yes i make shatter sometimes..i mean i guess itd be called shatter...its amber..as i understand it if it "shatters" it means less thca has been converted to thc, therefor not as stoney..and i know i have for sure had amber that is brittle at room temp and amber that is soft at room temp...anytime i freeze something its always pretty shattery too....

space bomb eh?...hmm is that an available strain?....
king louis 8th og made reallly nice wax w a greatttttttt flavor
bout to run a hp of blue dream trim n nugs...got the unit for like a bill n a half, so even though mostly sugar leaves n small bud, i figured id jump on it..n bd usually yields well..(although ive never blown bd trim, only nug)

heres some sour d shatter


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 29, 2012)

yo miyagi, im in socal, l.a. county to be exact. I wana try some of yo wax on!!! i love ice water hash man pm me so we can dabb. i will bring some co2 concentrates to make some jelly hash, bomb shit on bomb shit!!!


Mr Miyagi said:


> hmmm..so i guess you wont be trying any? or......shouldnt that be followed by a sad face?...lol just kidding...this place is lame...some things r cool, but many suk
> 
> nice one josh...sour og?..hmm i wanna start a thread soon..or will prob wait and do it on my forum once its up for everyones input on strains vs yield...im frankly surprised the jokers at jokecity dont have one up....hmm
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Rize (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> yes i make shatter sometimes..i mean i guess itd be called shatter...its amber..*as i understand it if it "shatters" it means less thca has been converted to thc, therefor not as stoney*..and i know i have for sure had amber that is brittle at room temp and amber that is soft at room temp...anytime i freeze something its always pretty shattery too....
> 
> space bomb eh?...hmm is that an available strain?....
> king louis 8th og made reallly nice wax w a greatttttttt flavor
> ...


The bold statement is false. Decaboxylating THC-A into THC only activates the psychoactive properties, does not change the high, or make it more/less stony.

By shatter, I mean translucent. That SourD looks almost finished. 
High quality cannabis extracts should be amberish and translucent. Fuck budder and wax, who the hell ever created the idea that whipping air into an extract is a good thing LOL


----------



## DreamTime (Mar 29, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> 87.22 is my highest single phase extraction, meaning no winterization or anything...just straight chopped blown and tested...
> i had some double wash that was originally 84 that then went up to almost 88...thats the highest ive hit in general, but it was a double wash..previous highest single phaze was just under 85% some blue dream wax....i think if i winterize the plutonium, it will maybe break 90..
> fyi this is delta 9 only...im NOT adding up the cbd,cbn and thc which is what many places do to bolster numbers...if i did that id have already broke like 95%...


As someone who's stated that they are not a fan of wax, I just wanted to offer my respect and acknowledge those test results. *Very nice!*


----------



## oilmkr420 (Mar 29, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> The bold statement is false. Decaboxylating THC-A into THC only activates the psychoactive properties, does not change the high, or make it more/less stony.
> 
> By shatter, I mean translucent. That SourD looks almost finished.
> High quality cannabis extracts should be amberish and translucent. Fuck budder and wax, who the hell ever created the idea that whipping air into an extract is a good thing LOL


i think it started by people becomming aware of oxygen ear wax, then the idea that whipping it introduced oxygen molecules in the extract. roflmao
some stoners imaginations run wild. and yup on decarboxylation, that is done so if ingestion were a method of administration, that they were able to feel the effects as if eaten. oil w carbonic acid is likely to turn rancid too.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> The bold statement is false. Decaboxylating THC-A into THC only activates the psychoactive properties, does not change the high, or make it more/less stony.
> 
> By shatter, I mean translucent. That SourD looks almost finished.
> High quality cannabis extracts should be amberish and translucent. Fuck budder and wax, who the hell ever created the idea that whipping air into an extract is a good thing LOL


Thanks for taking the time to point that out.. From my understanding THC-A is non-psychoactive.. Only once it breaks down to the delta-9-thc do those cannabinoids become psychoactive..

I believe this is the _same_ reason curing cannabis makes it stronger.. When chopped fresh, there exist cannabinoids that are non-psychoactive.. Like THC-A, which exists in higher amounts among fresh flowers, however it will break down into THC after a few weeks of curing.. Thus making the medicine stronger, and giving it a fuller range of medical effects. Not to belittle other cannabinoid breakdowns during a proper cure, just highlighting THC-A here .


----------



## Mr Miyagi (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea as i said, thats how i understood it, im no scientist..the thing i dont really understand or doesnt seem to make sense to me is, you saying it "activates" psychoactive properties, but it doesnt change the high?? Um, anyone else think thats like saying i heat up a piece of metal in the oven, but when it comes out its not hot??
I mean im reallllly not trying to argue and i could give a shit whos actually right, im just wanting to get to the bottom of it...
I mean isnt the psychoactive properties what gets you "high"...so to say it brings out the psychoactive properties, but doesnt affect high, doesnt really make sense to me..
Yea, made plenty of sap....when i finish my vac, it is totally translucent. 100%...now i could take it out n leave it like that and have shatter or clear gold or whatever else people are calling it....what i and 99% of our patients prefer if to have it whipped into a budder state...tweaks the flavor and texture a bit...lil easier to dab and handle..

Now im not gonna start the whole shatter vs wax thing, cuz its a tired arguement, and further more, if shatter is sooooooo superior, 
then why..
Out of 16 con entries in the cup was there not a stitch of like amber or shatter?? Allllll waxes and budders.
In my opinion its cuz they have more flavor and are easier to work with..

Im not going to wax ,uch nemore...stopping process at budder now mostly..

And yes, there are still some air bubbles in the pic...i dont really care about getting it totally clear, as i whip most of it anyways...

OH N THNX @ DRMTME


----------



## biglungs (Mar 29, 2012)

long time lurker 1st time poster 





blue dream


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 30, 2012)

looks like some awesome sap 

sweet first post +rep


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 1, 2012)

Saturday Night Concentrate Corner Game Time:

You think you know your extracts? 
One of these is ice water extract, and one is lighter fluid extract.
Which is which? (Dan Kone please dont tell them!)


----------



## bigcarty24 (Apr 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Saturday Night Concentrate Corner Game Time:
> 
> You think you know your extracts?
> One of these is ice water extract, and one is lighter fluid extract.
> Which is which? (Dan Kone please dont tell them!)


I hope it's the nice clear non gritty extract... but I don't know... I don't even need to look at BHO.... ew. LOADED ? LOLOL


----------



## dangledo (Apr 1, 2012)

one on the right?


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> High quality cannabis extracts should be amberish and translucent. Fuck budder and wax, who the hell ever created the idea that whipping air into an extract is a good thing LOL


Yeah. About now I want to shoot whoever thought of whipping.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 1, 2012)

So i have made an interesting observation... My sap is buddering, naturally I guess.

I've had it stuffed in an air tight jar for months, before it was pure sap - clear very solid...

Now when I pull of a dab it's like a much more buddery substance... Looks really nice, even though the oil puddle is _still sap_ ..the sap just budders when I make contact with it....like when pulling out a dab...


Anyone have any clues as to why that happened? What broke down that turned it to 'budder'?


----------



## jdro (Apr 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> So i have made an interesting observation... My sap is buddering, naturally I guess.
> 
> I've had it stuffed in an air tight jar for months, before it was pure sap - clear very solid...
> 
> ...



That also happens to me after about 10-14 days, I dont use air tight containers though. Just some sap in a dish. It starts off as shatter, but after like 14 days its more of a buttery consistency when I dig in with the dabber.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah i've had sap thats like pretty old and still sap... strange, this was a sativa .. tangerine dream took 110 days to finish flowering because the genetics sucked but the result was some super sativa oil..

before













at least 4 months later


----------



## Mr Miyagi (Apr 2, 2012)

yea man the shits curing..gets what i refer to as sugary,,,,nice texture...i think it takes ona much more piney hashy taste after curing a while...


yup def do know cons...
mmm id guess on the right is coldwater...left is ligther fluid...

pretty easy id say...it looks as if the stuff on the right is more runny, more globby, moister..lighter fluid if i had to guess (never used it) would act more like butane or alcohol, stripping the crystals etc off n making that lovely (j/k) chunk of what some shops call "black ice".....lol

but yea as far as i know i have never seen water make "glass" like product unless you made it then melted it down into a sappy oilly "glassy" type thing n froze it or let it dry...then MAYBE you could get waterhash to like like glass..

i dunno, maybe im way off base...i doubt it, but i dunno..

[email protected] fuck wax and budder and whipping


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> [email protected] fuck wax and budder and whipping


you will see eventually danielson. the point of being miyagi is that you master de-waxing (aka "wax off") your BHO, to make a clean sap. this cleaned up extract is much more versatile and is perfect for ecigs, tinctures, edibles, topicals ect ect, clean medicine instead of a crude whipped lighter fluid extraction. budder is easier to dab, thats about it. 

miyagi style is a pretty simply alcohol wash combined with a carbon filter. now go forth, and live up to your name. right now, all you do is "wax on" danielson, which I can do with ice water like a caveman. look up skunkpharm for info on this if you need a step by step. wax on (extraction), wax off (de-wax). learn this.


----------



## bigcarty24 (Apr 2, 2012)

I still would bet my right arm that the one on the left is ICEWAX ... FAWK BHO


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 2, 2012)

bigcarty24 said:


> I still would bet my right arm that the one on the left is ICEWAX ... FAWK BHO


you are correct sir.


----------



## snew (Apr 2, 2012)

I acquired an Herbalaire a few weeks ago and I have about a quart of *A*lready *B*een *V*aped weed. I read a number of threads about what to do with ABV would like to get your on this thread. I really don't like using chemicals. The best scenario I can up with is a quick alcohol rinse. Using the same alcohol in several small batches. Then reducing and using the hash for an oil tincture.
I searched this thread and could not find and answer here and wanted to get opinions of those on this thread.

Thanks snew


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 2, 2012)

Oiling up used vaporizer weed? Yuck! I cant wait to see how that works out........... !


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 2, 2012)

snew said:


> I acquired an Herbalaire a few weeks ago and I have about a quart of *A*lready *B*een *V*aped weed. I read a number of threads about what to do with ABV would like to get your on this thread. I really don't like using chemicals. The best scenario I can up with is a quick alcohol rinse. Using the same alcohol in several small batches. Then reducing and using the hash for an oil tincture.
> I searched this thread and could not find and answer here and wanted to get opinions of those on this thread.
> 
> Thanks snew



Dont try to extract from vaped weed... It's worthless. Instead dump about 50 grams of the stuff in a crock pot along with some water and a stick of butter.. Turn your crock pot on low, come back in 8 hours and strain the material into a container.. Throw it in the fridge, wait 4 hours... And then remove the solid slab of canna butter from the container.. Dump the water. Make food.


Step by step pictorial: 
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/391360-making-cannabutter-sr-verde-60g.html


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 2, 2012)

There was a good discussion about various techniques for running ABV material over at FC here:
http://www.fuckcombustion.com/threads/abv-concentrate-experiment-what-method-is-best.4331/

If you don't want to read the entire thread, the method that seemed to be most favored involved. Putting the ABV in a pantyhose and soaking it in room temp water, replacing the water once a day for a week. After 1 week, spread the ABV out and let it dry completely. Take the dried ABV and freeze it for 3 hours. Take the frozen ABV, put it back in the pantyhose put it in a glass container, and cover it with 99% ISO, then freeze that for another 3-6 days. After 3-6 days, run the mixture through an unbleached coffee filter and then purge out the ISO. 

I haven't personally tried this technique, but I'm planning to use it (or something very similar) in the near future.

EDIT: or what Verde suggested


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 2, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> put it back in the pantyhose



No no no, you sniff pantyhose while doing "other stuff". Geez!


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 2, 2012)

I wear a pair on my head while I'm spraying.... does that count?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't wait to spray this in 2 weeks..







reserva privada sour kush.. took 72 days to flower, did a really good job on this one i think.. I really like the genetics, was an enjoyable steady grow . It looks like its COVERED in resin, so it should make some great erlz!  4/20! 4/20!


----------



## snew (Apr 2, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> There was a good discussion about various techniques for running ABV material over at FC here:
> http://www.fuckcombustion.com/threads/abv-concentrate-experiment-what-method-is-best.4331/
> 
> If you don't want to read the entire thread, the method that seemed to be most favored involved. Putting the ABV in a pantyhose and soaking it in room temp water, replacing the water once a day for a week. After 1 week, spread the ABV out and let it dry completely. Take the dried ABV and freeze it for 3 hours. Take the frozen ABV, put it back in the pantyhose put it in a glass container, and cover it with 99% ISO, then freeze that for another 3-6 days. After 3-6 days, run the mixture through an unbleached coffee filter and then purge out the ISO.
> ...


Yeah I've read that thread. Heres what the the author suggests now:
"Hello! This is a slight amendment I have discovered since creating this thread that the best way to treat your abv is to do a butane extraction, and then dissolve that in ethanol (to extract the fats and waxes the butane extracted). filter and purge. this will leave you with oil that you will be just amazed with. the time and effort to make it is worth it! The taste and effect that this cbd/cbn rich concentrate has is very effective! especially when combined with something that has a standard, or regular thc dose to compliment it!"

I can believe it would extract whatever is left in the AVB but I'm not a fan of butane.


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 2, 2012)

hmmmm.... I've tried spraying ABV, and didn't care for the results, if that the best we can do, then I'm with Verde... use it to cook with. 

When the time comes, I'm still going to do an ISO wash on my AVB and see how that goes.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 2, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> No no no, you sniff pantyhose while doing "other stuff". Geez!





DreamTime said:


> I wear a pair on my head while I'm spraying.... does that count?


lmao

707 headband erl


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice color!!! REAL nice color!

Whats it sitting on, plastic wrap? I've always used parchment paper but hate how it breaks/tears so easily...........


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 2, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Nice color!!! REAL nice color!
> 
> Whats it sitting on, plastic wrap? I've always used parchment paper but hate how it breaks/tears so easily...........


thanks. yeah, i did the plastic just for a second, for the picture, so you could see the color. its aight  this was after mucho purgarino with the new vac.

ps try marthawrap, you will never go back. its the wrap made just for us. one side is parchment, the other is a foil, and its super thick. 






martha is an erl head!


----------



## BA142 (Apr 2, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> lmao
> 
> 707 headband erl




damn that shit looks good...I haven't had a dab in over a month, this pic makes me want to spray some of my crop lol


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 3, 2012)

I've made some QWISO with ABV before. It wasn't half bad.


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> lmao
> 
> 707 headband erl


looks like its sitting on a flashlight...


----------



## zo0t (Apr 3, 2012)

omg you typed all that br0 cant read it all noway


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 3, 2012)

Martha Wrap............ I nearly busted a nut laughing! They sell it on Amazon.com, and it qualifies for Prime shipping, so.................... Thanks!



Mr Miyagi, nice wall of text that zero people will even read, lay off the crack pipe


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope this is better than the "Dinosaur" hash I posted earlier 
2 different runs of BHO...I have to prepare for all the stuff I ordered


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2012)

Waking up at the crack of my butane torch....

Speaking of torch... I picked up the Blazer GT8000.. Looks pretty sweet - has a step up to the flame on the vector nitro it seems.. Should have it by saturday.

However, Vector is making their Nitros in Gold now too, so I want one of those . But dammit, I already have the silver one.





I have too many torches.


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Waking up at the crack of my butane torch....


propane here.... bubble bubble bubble


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Waking up at the crack of my butane torch....
> 
> Speaking of torch... I picked up the Blazer GT8000.. Looks pretty sweet - has a step up to the flame on the vector nitro it seems.. Should have it by saturday.
> 
> ...


Everyone out here is using tha big blazer. LOL. I just like saying big blazer.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 3, 2012)

I've ordered a couple of things so I can start dabbing including a Nitro and a HE nail 
ALT ships really quickly :O
researchkitty shipped my stuff 2 days before ALT and they shipped on sunday and it's already on it's way to Canada
while RK's still stuck in FL -_-
Also ordered some small things on EDIT but I'm not counting on it to get here in under a month LOL

Can't wait for the packages to get here though


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 3, 2012)

On Amazon, the big blazer gt8000 reviewer says:

"Its the perfect height for heating your skillet or whatever"

LOL


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

okay so after working my new oil making system and getting all the bugs worked out in making honey oil over the years... i present to you.. Just how crazy things can get when you do things My way >=D
44.1 grams of honey/cherry oil!
thats right... an ounce an a half of supreme oil.. 

now... that we have established there is an ounce and a half of oil there... since this was made as bulk oil lets see how transparent it is... *applys 1w LED*

now look at that... we can actually see light through nearly 2 INCHES of oil!
and just to top it off... a single batch of oil made this..

whats missing from the pan.. is the 44.1g of oil in the jar. The unscraped part of the pan is the thick side... ~4oz of honey oil in SINGLE BATCH!!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 3, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> On Amazon, the big blazer gt8000 reviewer says:
> 
> "Its the perfect height for heating your skillet or whatever"
> 
> LOL


big blazer, tye dye vector cans, i think the cat is out of the bag. 

nice erl oakley, dabs all day


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> big blazer, tye dye vector cans, i think the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> nice erl oakley, dabs all day


thnx, n dabs all day?! would love to see someone smoke 44grams of honey in a day!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 3, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> thnx, n dabs all day?! would love to see someone smoke 44grams of honey in a day!


just pass it over to magweedo, if anyone can do it... its him
[video=youtube;2Y7LVEc0lRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y7LVEc0lRA[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 3, 2012)

The fat guys face at the end was pretty funny

Need some hotties to remake "2 girls 1 cup" but somehow oil related...........


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Everyone out here is using tha big blazer. LOL. I just like saying big blazer.




Yeah I just HERD about it... Had to pick it up when I saw it was $15 cheaper than the vector I was going to get... Fun little toy if anything  I have a feeling it will kick ass though... If my calculations are correct the big blazer can hold like 2/3 a can of vector


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 3, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> The fat guys face at the end was pretty funny
> 
> Need some hotties to remake "2 girls 1 cup" but somehow oil related...........


LOL they do call him "Kushface Toph".

You've seen boss bitch run the 8 dab gauntlet right? Thats the baddest I've seen so far.


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright first off, big ups to who started this thread and all contributors. Thanks for sharing all the info. 
First off im a big water hash (eg. bubble hash, ice wax, ice water hash)fan. From all my hash research
i've been doing lately i came across this method for extracting limonene using liquid carbon dioxide(CO2).
Does anyone know if this method can be applied for making hash?
[video=youtube;o2aIUemy9Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2aIUemy9Xw[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 4, 2012)

CO2 extractions arent common, but are creeping up more and more. I've tried a few that a friend "imported" from Colorado, and it was good oil, but didnt seem to have that "YEA I'M FUCKIN HIGH NOW!" felling that a similar sized BHO rip gave........ Could have been the oil, only had a few rips to sample, but that was my first impressions.....


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

707 headband erlz yo


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya your right.. they are showing up more and more. Out here where i'am, there selling BHO calling it CO2. So it's
hard to tell whats what unless you do the test yourself. As i read through the tread, i read a post by matt rize saying 
your could "not" do Super Critical Fluid extraction at home. Not sure if the video above is proving that. But from the looks, 
it does.

im not trying to sound like an asshole-im just trying to get the fact strait


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

pure.shifter said:


> Ya your right.. they are showing up more and more. Out here where i'am, there selling BHO calling it CO2. So it's
> hard to tell whats what unless you do the test yourself. As i read through the tread, i read a post by matt rize saying
> your could "not" do Super Critical Fluid extraction at home. Not sure if the video above is proving that. But from the looks,
> it does.
> ...


that is subcritical CO2 (liquid phase, its in the name of the video), not super critical phase. look up the parameters for CO2 phase shifts. If they can get CO2 supercritical, they have a 1/4 million dollar machine to build that pressure and temperature. The yellow area represents super critical CO2 parameters. 







If I run dry ice with my lighterfluid, that is subcritical CO2. But is that a CO2 extract? Not really. Is CO2 playing a role as a solvent in this situation? Im not even sure. I don't think the pressure or heat in the tube are high enough to yield liquid CO2. Meaning the dry ice is subliming and not playing a role as a solvent. And this (BHO run with dry ice) is what dispensaries often mislabel as CO2 extract.


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok with that said matt.. is it possible to extract the trichomes from the marijuana when the CO2 goes Super Critical(liquid)?
Not the "Super Critical Phase" your talking about. But the one seen in the video.

Have you seen or heard of this done?


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Sry dis-regard my last post. i misread yours at first. I believe the CO2 is acting like a solvent though, striping the limonene from the orange pills. They are extracting orange oil from shredded orange pills. Limonene is actually found in some marijuana. Also Pure Gold Oil from Tetra Labs claims there oil is 5% limonene.
http://www.tetralabs.com/puregold.php


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's another video explaining better. Read Description first. [video=youtube;PCW8Ohhqezk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCW8Ohhqezk[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> just pass it over to magweedo, if anyone can do it... its him
> [video=youtube;2Y7LVEc0lRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y7LVEc0lRA[/video]


Loved the background on that... Chillin in front of the grow lab, thats how it should be .


& at oakley I must say I'm super impressed! Lots of delicious oil !


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 4, 2012)

so mat rize what are YOU doing for 4/20/?


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> so mat rize what are YOU doing for 4/20/?


haha, what do you think I'm doing.... DABATHON at the dabs bar! They usually do live bluegrass and an organic picnic. 
I'll probably volunteer to be on a torch, keeping the dabs flowing, special guest dabtender 

https://www.facebook.com/events/373951089311667/
Dab-Alot 420 Celebration  Friday, April 20 at 9:00am at Collective Conscious Apothecary.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

pure.shifter said:


> Sry dis-regard my last post. i misread yours at first. I believe the CO2 is acting like a solvent though, striping the limonene from the orange pills. They are extracting orange oil from shredded orange pills. Limonene is actually found in some marijuana. Also Pure Gold Oil from Tetra Labs claims there oil is 5% limonene.
> http://www.tetralabs.com/puregold.php


I think we agree. CO2 can act as a solvent for cannabis, fairly simple, but its subcritical liquid phase, like in the video. The devices from eden labs, those are designed for and only operate at subcritical CO2 liquid phase parameters, but everyone calls it supercritical anyways so they can charge more and sound fancy.


----------



## mendoganics (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> haha, what do you think I'm doing.... DABATHON at the dabs bar! They usually do live bluegrass and an organic picnic.
> I'll probably volunteer to be on a torch, keeping the dabs flowing, special guest dabtender
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/373951089311667/
> Dab-Alot 420 Celebration &#8212; Friday, April 20 at 9:00am at Collective Conscious Apothecary.


ha you can count on me there, are you going to go to the poker game the next day too?


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

mendoganics said:


> ha you can count on me there, are you going to go to the poker game the next day too?


oh man that is going to be a dabby weekend...you know im there.


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I think we agree. CO2 can act as a solvent for cannabis, fairly simple, but its subcritical liquid phase, like in the video. The devices from eden labs, those are designed for and only operate at subcritical CO2 liquid phase parameters, but everyone calls it supercritical anyways so they can charge more and sound fancy.


Im actually in the process of getting the material needed to try the process in the video at home.(with marijuana of course).
One more question i have for you matt before i get started. From reading some post i noticed you studied chemistry.
Do you have any doubt that when the CO2 enters the liquid phase, it wont pick up any cannabinoids/terpinoids? 

The link below is to the "ehow" website stating how the process is achieved:

http://www.ehow.com/how_7640945_extract-limonene-dry-ice.html
Alos from other readings i've done, some claim another solvent is needed also during the extraction. If so can't "Limonene" be used as the second solvent? 
It to is non-polar i believe.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 4, 2012)

pure.shifter said:


> Im actually in the process of getting the material needed to try the process in the video at home.(with marijuana of course).
> One more question i have for you matt before i get started. From reading some post i noticed you studied chemistry.
> Do you have any doubt that when the CO2 enters the liquid phase, it wont pick up any cannabinoids/terpinoids?
> 
> ...


Based on simple polarities, the CO2 in liquid form should dissolve the cannabinoids.
I assume adding another solvent with CO2 increases the yield and spectrum of compound dissolved in the solution. 
Limonene is not a solvent in any real sense. I think its liquid at room temperature, but I think its slightly polar like many terpenoids.


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Based on simple polarities, the CO2 in liquid form should dissolve the cannabinoids.
> I assume adding another solvent with CO2 increases the yield and spectrum of compound dissolved in the solution.
> Limonene is not a solvent in any real sense. I think its liquid at room temperature, but I think its slightly polar like many terpenoids.


Ok thanks for your input. Maybe i wont use the co-solvent(limonene) with it. I was thinking it would be easier to remove the extracted cannabinoids/terpinoids if there was another solvent added, then remove the co-solvent by other processes.

Does anyone know any good CO2 forums with good advice?


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 5, 2012)

pure.shifter said:


> Does anyone know any good CO2 forums with good advice?


Right here!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 5, 2012)

Why does it say there are 46 pages on this thread when I can only access 45? 

edit: OK yeah I totally missed all those posts on page 46 until I deleted all my cookies... Weird..


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 5, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Right here!


Ok cool.. I read through this whole thread. I didnt see any comments on CO2.
Doesn't mean we can't start it now


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Based on simple polarities, the CO2 in liquid form should dissolve the cannabinoids.
> I assume adding another solvent with CO2 increases the yield and spectrum of compound dissolved in the solution.
> Limonene is not a solvent in any real sense. I think its liquid at room temperature, but I think its slightly polar like many terpenoids.


Limonene is a pretty good solvent, but it is rather fragrant and high-boiling. It is being used in a variety of "safer" household goods, like degreasers and paint /varnish strippers. It is too nonvolatile for easy cannabis work imo. cn


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 5, 2012)

i like cookies sr v...

little lesson ive been learing about hash oil...

on the left is cooking oil and BLFHO sap
on the right is crisco and BLFHO with water in it. 
who can see where i am going with this?


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 6, 2012)

Are you trying to teach people to keep there cooking oil away from sap? Cause it looks like its running together..

But hey, let me get a globb of that top right!! How do u get water in your errl? Spilling?


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> i like cookies sr v...
> 
> little lesson ive been learing about hash oil...
> 
> ...


i know exactly what your tryna do, it works okay but leaves a weird taste..... last time i melted 5 grams of honey down into 1/3 of a cup of oil then made a boxed brownie mix with em... super potent but tasted like ass


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Loved the background on that... Chillin in front of the grow lab, thats how it should be .
> 
> 
> & at oakley I must say I'm super impressed! Lots of delicious oil !



dude thanks! im impressed with myself as well! can honestly say its the first time i have ever made a quarter POUND of oil in one go!... beyond that ive NEVER heard of anyone else making such a large amount of honey oil in a single shot!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 6, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Are you trying to teach people to keep there cooking oil away from sap? Cause it looks like its running together..
> 
> But hey, let me get a globb of that top right!! How do u get water in your errl? Spilling?


Im showing an apt comparison. 

Cooking oil is to shatter (sap, translucent extract), Like Crisco is to budder and wax. 

Crisco is hydrogenated canola oil. Budder and Wax are hydrogenated BHO.




oakley1984 said:


> i know exactly what your tryna do, it works okay but leaves a weird taste..... last time i melted 5 grams of honey down into 1/3 of a cup of oil then made a boxed brownie mix with em... super potent but tasted like ass


It was a lesson on why opaque solvent extracts are fail technique.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 6, 2012)

Omicron v2 now........

http://www.delta9vapes.com/products.php?product=Omicron-Vaporizer-v2-Matte-Black


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 6, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Omicron v2 now........
> 
> http://www.delta9vapes.com/products.php?product=Omicron-Vaporizer-v2-Matte-Black



Nice market update RK!

Strange, the v2 omicron seems to move in the direction of the magic flight launch box... which I don't particularly like... I like the v1 much better just from looks!


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 6, 2012)

They went to a new body with changeable batteries and a cheaper charger. They are saving money and killed the 2 for $130 deal. Stupid moves.......


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 6, 2012)

Hate to bash a product I've never used but that seems incredibly overpriced for the technology. Again have to post my $10 oil vape. Costs $10 because it's made for the medical industry but it's really just $0.99 guts with two AAs. Granted that is a much sexier looking model compared to mine.

[video=youtube;KNSgDxXZxbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNSgDxXZxbo[/video]


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Hate to bash a product I've never used but that seems incredibly overpriced for the technology. Again have to post my $10 oil vape. Costs $10 because it's made for the medical industry but it's really just $0.99 guts with two AAs. Granted that is a much sexier looking model compared to mine.
> 
> [video=youtube;KNSgDxXZxbo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNSgDxXZxbo[/video]


Yea that thing has no way to compare to the Omicron.  The Omicron has a refillable 1g oil cartridge, no plastics, rechargeable inner batteries, usb and a/c charging, etc... Yours, while works, could also be achieved with a glass jar and a bic lighter, too. The Omicron hits like an oil rig, with the difference is the hit is slower (takes longer) than regular oil dabs. If I ever meet ya, first Omicron hits on the house. After that you'll buy one. 

BTW -- Nice dish.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 6, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Yea that thing has no way to compare to the Omicron.  The Omicron has a refillable 1g oil cartridge, no plastics, rechargeable inner batteries, usb and a/c charging, etc... Yours, while works, could also be achieved with a glass jar and a bic lighter, too. The Omicron hits like an oil rig, with the difference is the hit is slower (takes longer) than regular oil dabs. If I ever meet ya, first Omicron hits on the house. After that you'll buy one.


With that type of review I might have to buy one regardless. Hits like a rig you say... 

Mine can run off rechargeable batteries and has a temp control function but I wouldn't say it hits like a rig. I'd say mine is like a bubbler versus a bong - bong being a rig in this comparison.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> With that type of review I might have to buy one regardless. Hits like a rig you say...
> 
> Mine can run off rechargeable batteries and has a temp control function but I wouldn't say it hits like a rig. I'd say it's a bubbler versus a bong - bong being a rig in this comparison.


I should revise it to say "Hits like a rig with a regular dab". After about 25 seconds of slow inhale thats about all the lung space I got.  Also, Omicron "v2" I've never used, so the review matters none now as the V1 is gone.....


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 6, 2012)

I find mine gets me significantly higher from a smaller amount of concentrate than my rig. It does however take longer. 

Isn't it a beautiful dish? Looks amazing in the light eh?  Thanks again


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 6, 2012)

I have one that color too  It's awesome!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 6, 2012)

Got a new ti tube..


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 6, 2012)

sick sh&t sr V. + rep


need one for ice wax, PM me bro!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Apr 7, 2012)

wow....thats interesting....who makes that verde??


----------



## Mattysville (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow 1800+ posts it took me a week to read thru it all! Thanks everyone for the awesome info. One question for you guys... Does the usual sativa/indica high/stoned principle carry over to concentrates? If I made bho with a haze and another run with say afghani would the highs be completely different?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 7, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> wow....thats interesting....who makes that verde??



My good friend AstronautGlass... This is sort of a new product for him... A lot of people really like it so far!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 7, 2012)

My Blue Dream Wax test results:







killin it!


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the "scan for verified results". Some of those people who actually fake these test results to look cool should take note!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 7, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I love the "scan for verified results". Some of those people who actually fake these test results to look cool should take note!


 the pic on the results page helps protect against reusing results for other batches too. Kinda nice!

Also they are locking the pdf's now to prevent editing. 

http://www.sclabs.com/index.php?samplename=&sampleid=&client=canna+cruz&Cannabinoid=Select&sampletype=Select&filter_order=a.DateTested&filter_order_Dir=DESC&task=public&Itemid=352&limit=10&limitstart=0&option=com_scl_tested&task=public

If you check out the buds CBD compared to the wax CBD, I feel like the wax should have had a higher CBD content. Is it possible I did something to screw it up?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Apr 8, 2012)

why did you not get a residual report? its nice to know if you got some shit left in the extract. someone told me that c4h10 was undetected in their extract, therefore was proof butane was easily fully evaporated from the extract. so i told him, bro thats not what you look for. first heavy metals are the biggest concern and should be expressed in ppm's. second the starting material should be tested for thc content b4 and after extraction to see how much delta 9 was extracted from matrix. then one can see how efficient there solvent is. next is the mercapitans used to detect leaks that dont evaporate from the extract. that should also be expressed in an overall value of 100 percent.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Apr 8, 2012)

that is a nice dish, but what did it cost to yield that dish in solvents? what was the yield? i talk alot of shit about butane, so was donated 10 lbs previously rinsed w butane, and will see how much essential oil i could pull out from it, so i will report back w results. my iso 2 did a very clean job on what was left behind i was able to recover a nice tasting dab, w a $2.00 bottle of isoproyl. it was a nice yield, done in about two hrs, and it wasnt anywhere as pretty as yours, mine was all black, but isomerizing is my next step.


Gastanker said:


> I find mine gets me significantly higher from a smaller amount of concentrate than my rig. It does however take longer.
> 
> Isn't it a beautiful dish? Looks amazing in the light eh?  Thanks again


----------



## oilmkr420 (Apr 8, 2012)

is this a bubble bag hash thread?


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> why did you not get a residual report?


For residual/pesticides they wanted another $180. This stuff was vac purged 9 times. I'm confident in it's purity. I worked this stuff really good. And I know I didn't use any pesticides. If clubs want to test it for residuals/pesticides, that's up to them.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> why did you not get a residual report? its nice to know if you got some shit left in the extract. someone told me that c4h10 was undetected in their extract, therefore was proof butane was easily fully evaporated from the extract. so i told him, bro thats not what you look for. first heavy metals are the biggest concern and should be expressed in ppm's. second the starting material should be tested for thc content b4 and after extraction to see how much delta 9 was extracted from matrix. then one can see how efficient there solvent is. next is the mercapitans used to detect leaks that dont evaporate from the extract. that should also be expressed in an overall value of 100 percent.


i was thinking a more informative analysis would be total cannabinoid/terpenoid %. Basically, how much is not wax. 
I also don't think the efficiency of extraction really matters. 
Would love to see tests for torch lube, sulfur compounds, and heavy metals.


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Very impressive 



Dan Kone said:


> My Blue Dream Wax test results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 10, 2012)

Sour Tsunami "shatter" (CBD rich)


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 10, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Sour Tsunami "shatter" (CBD rich)


Not bad for an ice jockey!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 10, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Not bad for an ice jockey!


heh....

UK Cheese


----------



## The,,Roach,,ERA (Apr 10, 2012)

sorry if i sound stupid, what about resin from an old pipe like this, sorry need to know


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 10, 2012)

The said:


> sorry if i sound stupid, what about resin from an old pipe like this, sorry need to know



What about em? They are tobacco pipes. This is concentrates, so I cant figure out the tie between the two....


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> What about em? They are tobacco pipes. This is concentrates, so I cant figure out the tie between the two....


glad i wasnt the only one thinkin yeah? what about it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 10, 2012)

sour diesel ice wax ....


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 11, 2012)

That SD looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 11, 2012)

i wish to make love with it.. i will trade you 30 goats for the sour diesels hand in marriage.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 11, 2012)

13% OFF ALT till 4/24
That makes the gold vector torch 54.00...


----------



## Chadius (Apr 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> shall we just show pics of our dicks and get it over with.
> 
> 
> fucking site has turned into an ego ridden TROLL FEST. try to offer up some new ideas and all we here is "fuck you, i'm better".
> ...


Thank you any good tuts on how to do the butane method?


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Chadius said:


> Thank you any good tuts on how to do the butane method?


quoting someone like fdd isnt going to get you far in this thread


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 11, 2012)

What can I do with my BHO if it tastes like butane?


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

SunnyHours said:


> What can I do with my BHO if it tastes like butane?


purge it. 

via

heat
whipping
vacuum
or any combination of above.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 11, 2012)

could it be that it's because it's a new nail?
I had never dabbed before and purged it with heat 3-4 times until it stops bubbling...

Should I cook with it?



oakley1984 said:


> purge it.
> 
> via
> 
> ...


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

SunnyHours said:


> could it be that it's because it's a new nail?
> I had never dabbed before and purged it with heat 3-4 times until it stops bubbling...
> 
> Should I cook with it?



maybe someone here will be able to chime in and give you a more accurate assessment... im an iso junkie.. ive messed around with butane abit but i just put the pan on my stove once ive evapped off butane, lay it out as flat as i can in the pan, take a razor blade and run it through in a cross etching pattern, cuts the tane bubbles open and releases things faster, can turn bho into glass doing that!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 11, 2012)

Chadius said:


> Thank you any good tuts on how to do the butane method?


It's highly unlikely that he replies.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 11, 2012)

SunnyHours said:


> What can I do with my BHO if it tastes like butane?


If you can taste/smell ANY tane then it's far from done. Purge it.


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> It's highly unlikely that he replies.


highly unlikely? it would be like divine intervention lmao


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 11, 2012)

SunnyHours said:


> could it be that it's because it's a new nail?
> I had never dabbed before and purged it with heat 3-4 times until it stops bubbling...
> 
> Should I cook with it?


Nope. If you smell/taste tane then you need to keep going. A vac chamber makes it clean and easy, but if not, keep heating/whipping.


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 11, 2012)

Unless it's normal that it tastes a bit chemical and is really hard on the lungs?


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 11, 2012)

Sunny, If when you dab, you hear a sizzle, you got too much butane in that fo shizzle. Stick it in the oven for 160(F) for 2 hours or leave it in open air for a few days to purge it more.....


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 11, 2012)

Neat eh?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 11, 2012)

I saw some of those on some rigs on BM.

Very cool. I need a vapor curve still!


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 12, 2012)

Where can I buy those? I have a bunch of naked curves.. need ti!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 12, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Where can I buy those? I have a bunch of naked curves.. need ti!


Lew Swan: heady Ti
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1681712859


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 12, 2012)

U da man.....


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 13, 2012)

all im gonna say in effing recapture for the damn win.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 13, 2012)

Wherrrr dat like button?


I like that rize! + all the other oil pics on this page!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

And this seems like a fine place for this pic, It's a trichome of Sour D. GCHO



And a better pic, that also happens to be my avatar pic... for now...


It's almost gone now, but I dissolved a few grams into about 30ml Sour D. ice wax tincture which will last a good long time!
Dab on folks, and happy tastings!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 13, 2012)

Not as pretty as the blue dream, but pretty decent test results.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 13, 2012)

I got my boss to order some of those ti cups. I'll have some swings with em.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 13, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.
*nice test dan. 

i was banned from TC for referring to vector extracted hash oil as lighter fluid extract * *


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.
> *nice test dan.
> ...


Seriously? So they wouldn't like my gas cartridge hash oil term then either huh? lol


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.
> *nice test dan.
> ...


No one wants to know how the sausage gets made 

Got my first residuals screening, still waiting on the results. Don't like paying that much for a test that basically no one will give a fuck about, but the stuff doesn't look great, so I felt it necessary. Results tomorrow.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> No one wants to know how the sausage gets made
> 
> Got my first residuals screening, still waiting on the results. Don't like paying that much for a test that basically no one will give a fuck about, but the stuff doesn't look great, so I felt it necessary. Results tomorrow.


*
**
**You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.*

Kudos for testing for residuals, I think more people should do it, more as in everyone, especially if they're trying to call it "medicine"


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 13, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.*
> 
> Kudos for testing for residuals, I think more people should do it, more as in everyone, especially if they're trying to call it "medicine"


Like I said, it's not something I normally do. Most of the time I can tell it's good. Just this one batch looked questionable to me. I'd always test for it but it's way too expensive and dispensaries don't seem to care. I added a little bit of iso to it and heated it in the hopes I could make this into amber glass, but I failed hard. Now I've got purple goo. I tested to make sure I completely got rid of all the iso. 

Here's the sample in question. Doesn't look pretty

http://www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=120410J002


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 13, 2012)

you all are making me jealous with your lab results... 
wish i could get my shit tested


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Like I said, it's not something I normally do. Most of the time I can tell it's good. Just this one batch looked questionable to me. I'd always test for it but it's way too expensive and dispensaries don't seem to care. I added a little bit of iso to it and heated it in the hopes I could make this into amber glass, but I failed hard. Now I've got purple goo. I tested to make sure I completely got rid of all the iso.
> 
> Here's the sample in question. Doesn't look pretty
> 
> http://www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=120410J002




Doesn't look too terrible, definitely seems to have that iso consistency though...


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Got a new ti tube..




How are you liking it so far? I can't wait to get mine, it's in the works right now


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 13, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Doesn't look too terrible, definitely seems to have that iso consistency though...


It tested ok, but it just visually looks like crap to me. I'm very quickly finding how exactly how much I don't know about oil/wax.


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 13, 2012)

tis good stuff 

oh and sr.verde.... the batch yielded 121.3 grams weighed! 4.26oz one shot


----------



## biglungs (Apr 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan Kone again.
> *nice test dan.
> ...


lol they r a bunch of crybabies over there


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, I have a question about vacuum purging and I figured this would be the place to ask it since there are a few experienced hash heads here. I've been looking for a good quality vacuum pump because I am sick of the little hand pump, but I LOVE the results it gives, quite clean, it's just not economical.
I'm not about all the "Vacuum purge on the cheap" type threads and ideas, I want to do it right (as right as one can without a vent hood that is) so the question is: *What are the best options when looking at vacuums pumps?*

It seems obvious to me that I need a 2-stage over a 1-stage pump as the 2-stage pulls a deeper vacuum and more quickly, but CFM doesn't seem to matter unless I get a larger vac chamber.

I'd rather not have to spend more than $200 on a pump/vac-meter/hoses, I have everything else I need except lube for my desiccator(suggestions?). I've been looking at the 2 pumps at Harbor Freight (1-stage) http://www.harborfreight.com/25-cfm-vacuum-pump-98076.html (2-stage) http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html and the Vac Tester: http://www.harborfreight.com/fuel-pump-and-vacuum-tester-93547.html

I dunno if I like the cheaper one, but I'm always a little iffy on harbor freights *brand*. So I guess really all I'd like to know is what is a good option for a starter Vacuum pump in the range of $150-200. How long will the pump last, how much oil will it take to maintain, and really just overall whats the best bang for one's buck that doesn't totally destroy the wallet?


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> tis good stuff
> 
> oh and sr.verde.... the batch yielded 121.3 grams weighed! 4.26oz one shot





This is beautiful man, so now I have to ask, have you ever tried making any of this into *Budders*? I'm pretty sure the guy who came public with original budders tek said they used etoh or iso, but it's easier to get budders with butane. Just wondering, since you know, budders is STILL all the rage >.<


----------



## jdro (Apr 13, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> This is beautiful man, so now I have to ask, have you ever tried making any of this into *Budders*? I'm pretty sure the guy who came public with original budders tek said they used etoh or iso, but it's easier to get budders with butane. Just wondering, since you know, budders is STILL all the rage >.<


Budders is the rage? I think quite the contrary. Whipping is out. Amber glass is in.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 13, 2012)

jdro said:


> Budders is the rage? I think quite the contrary. Whipping is out. Amber glass is in.


False. 99/100 dispensaries want non-stick wax. That's because that is what most people buy. Wax right now is the single most desirable cannabis product in Northern California.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 13, 2012)

jdro said:


> Budders is the rage? I think quite the contrary. Whipping is out. Amber glass is in.


yea bro, amber is not in where I'm at, here the "Crumble" us what's up


----------



## jdro (Apr 13, 2012)

Well among heavy dabbers that I have met from across the country they all seemed to mutually agree budder was def not whats up. But I am not in Cali so I dont know what the dispensary's want. I also hear from some of those dabbers i have met that dispensary's are the worst for errls. So I guess that explains it...


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 13, 2012)

jdro said:


> Well among heavy dabbers that I have met from across the country they all seemed to mutually agree budder was def not whats up. But I am not in Cali so I dont know what the dispensary's want. I also hear from some of those dabbers i have met that dispensary's are the worst for errls. So I guess that explains it...


The bay area is pretty much the dab epicenter of the world. And the dispensaries here have pretty damn good concentrates for the most part. They just happen to prefer wax to glass. TBH I think it's all kinda gimmicky. Glass, wax, oil, basically all the same shit. The wax out here is better than the rest of the other stuff because wax is the most desirable so the better concentrate makers are making wax. If more people wanted glass, then that's what they'd make so glass would be better. 

It's more of a matter of personal preference than an actual quality difference IMO. All forms of bho are pretty much strong as fuck and they are all pretty good as long as they are purged right and taste good as long as they aren't heated too much.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 13, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Ok, I have a question about vacuum purging and I figured this would be the place to ask it since there are a few experienced hash heads here. I've been looking for a good quality vacuum pump because I am sick of the little hand pump, but I LOVE the results it gives, quite clean, it's just not economical.
> I'm not about all the "Vacuum purge on the cheap" type threads and ideas, I want to do it right (as right as one can without a vent hood that is) so the question is: *What are the best options when looking at vacuums pumps?*
> 
> It seems obvious to me that I need a 2-stage over a 1-stage pump as the 2-stage pulls a deeper vacuum and more quickly, but CFM doesn't seem to matter unless I get a larger vac chamber.
> ...



i use a 6cfm it seems to get the job done. check amazon they are pretty cheap and show up quick i read somewhere that 5cfm is the level u should be looking for but this is the internet and most info is bullshit. i am no expert in this area but i can tell you that the foodsaver quick marinator canister is not an acceptable vacuum chamber


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 14, 2012)

biglungs said:


> i use a 6cfm it seems to get the job done. check amazon they are pretty cheap and show up quick i read somewhere that 5cfm is the level u should be looking for but this is the internet and most info is bullshit. i am no expert in this area but i can tell you that the foodsaver quick marinator canister is not an acceptable vacuum chamber


yea, so basically I just went to use my desiccator and wouldn't you know, the stopcock broke right off, so guess it doesn't matter at the moment... It's what I get for spending less than $100 on a 180mm chamber... tried to weld it with some glass, but my propane torch isn't hot enough to do anything but make the glass droop apparently... So now I guess I need a new vac chamber too, and I need to get my money back for this old one because it broke on the test run...


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 14, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Ok, I have a question about vacuum purging and I figured this would be the place to ask it since there are a few experienced hash heads here. I've been looking for a good quality vacuum pump because I am sick of the little hand pump, but I LOVE the results it gives, quite clean, it's just not economical.
> I'm not about all the "Vacuum purge on the cheap" type threads and ideas, I want to do it right (as right as one can without a vent hood that is) so the question is: *What are the best options when looking at vacuums pumps?*
> 
> It seems obvious to me that I need a 2-stage over a 1-stage pump as the 2-stage pulls a deeper vacuum and more quickly, but CFM doesn't seem to matter unless I get a larger vac chamber.
> ...


I use this pump: http://www.amazon.com/FJC-6905-Vacuum-Pump-1-5/dp/B002DMZA2G/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1334439490&sr=8-5 It only costs $85. It&#8217;s a 2-stage 1.5cfm and it works great. Done at least 10 runs with it and haven&#8217;t had a problem.

IMO the cfm doesn't matter. The size of the vacuum chambers we use are so small that even my little 1.5cfm pump will hit full vacuum on my chamber in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 14, 2012)

So I ended up getting the 2 stage 3 cfm pump from harbor freight coming out to $168 and some change, there were some cheaper options, but I did not feel comfortable going any cheaper because I believe firmly in the mantra "You get what you pay for". I was just reminded of this lesson with my cheap desiccator... if $70 for a 180mm desiccator is cheap, but yea, it actually is in the desiccator market...


I just decided to use a glass mason jar with a hole drilled in the top(not perfect, but it's what I had handy and releases nice and slow when pump turns off), screwed in the right sized fitting, attached a hose and vacuum meter that goes up to 28hg and then the pump... turned it on, and because I am OCD I vac'd it probably 15-20 times and here is the result:


It's Sour D. the last bits of what a friend had, I would be sad to see it go if there wasn't so much Sour D. in this county, it'll be back next week 

Now who wants to try some?!


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 14, 2012)

I passed my test!


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> This is beautiful man, so now I have to ask, have you ever tried making any of this into *Budders*? I'm pretty sure the guy who came public with original budders tek said they used etoh or iso, but it's easier to get budders with butane. Just wondering, since you know, budders is STILL all the rage >.<



kk the guy your referring to is budderking, and he is in vancouver bc... couple hrs away from me

theres actually a dispensary in vancouver that ive been trying to make my way to that sells budderkings budder


That aside



YES
YES GOD YES!!!!!

and it FUCKING DESTROYS butane based budder!
BUT 1 in like 15 strains will budder up properly with iso
the rest kind of turn into a crystally paste never quite losing the moisture content like bho


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 14, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> I passed my test!
> 
> View attachment 2122049


So no solvents and no benzene and other cancer crap? WOOT!




oakley1984 said:


> kk the guy your referring to is budderking, and he is in vancouver bc... couple hrs away from me
> 
> theres actually a dispensary in vancouver that ive been trying to make my way to that sells budderkings budder
> 
> ...




Right, I remember reading that only a few strains would budders under an iso or etoh wash, but NOBODY I know even fucks with iso, and they're ALL trying to make crumble, which is is like the over dried budders it seems, but the people I know who make the "crumble" use a multi step process and won't share because they don't know me well enough, and I'm just not willing to pony up materials so that someone else can learn and then in turn teach me...

Your iso looks killer and I've only made something kind of close once, but most iso around here is black or green...
You workin with any budder strains now? Man I'd love to see some pics of REAL budder from someone other than the guy who came public with it (I know his name, but I hate acknowledging anyone who refers to themselves as 'king' especially when they probably didn't real come up with said technique they're the self-proclaimed 'king' of)

Anyways, one of these days I'm going to try some ISO again, but really I would want to get into fractional distillation so I can get the terpenes and essential oils to replace them since ISO doesn't pull that many unless it pulls much more also...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 14, 2012)

OUCH.

This is why it's not "safe" to use anything but vacuum chambers when dealing with high pressure vacuum extractions.

This is the chamber I use, just for a reference, Wax Tester 
http://www.opticsplanet.net/nalge-nunc-vacuum-chambers-nalgene-5305-0609.html




WaxTaster said:


> How are you liking it so far? I can't wait to get mine, it's in the works right now




I'm digging it so far... Pretty easy to use - especially for someone like myself who must heavily medicate by taking around 20 dabs a day..

Who is working on your ti tube?


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 15, 2012)

jdro said:


> Budders is the rage? I think quite the contrary. Whipping is out. Amber glass is in.


this is true among those in the know. 


Dan Kone said:


> False. 99/100 dispensaries want non-stick wax. That's because that is what most people buy. Wax right now is the single most desirable cannabis product in Northern California.


this is changing fast and will not be true next year. they stores are always behind. 

1st hand formed dome by Andy Roth, solid color on the bottom part.






Style points on the road dabs kit for matching the rig and torch.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> This is the chamber I use, just for a reference, Wax Tester
> http://www.opticsplanet.net/nalge-nunc-vacuum-chambers-nalgene-5305-0609.html
> 
> 
> ...


Those chambers seem to be what I see the most often in videos and referenced and such, but I prefer the desiccator style, more uses I guess.

And about the Ti-Tube, Astronaut Glass yo, was there someone else makin em? lol



Matt Rize said:


> this is true among those in the know.
> 
> this is changing fast and will not be true next year. they stores are always behind.
> 
> ...



Love the speck, and that dome is pretty clean for his first! And yea, you know I'm slowly finding that In some cases I really like the ambers and some cases I really like the waxes, but when it comes to ice water if it ain't waxy then meh... Either way doesn't matter much to me what's in the clubs, I usually make my own medicine, hate paying such outrageous prices for a plant...


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 15, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Those chambers seem to be what I see the most often in videos and referenced and such, but I prefer the desiccator style, more uses I guess.
> 
> And about the Ti-Tube, Astronaut Glass yo, was there someone else makin em? lol
> 
> Love the speck, and that dome is pretty clean for his first! And yea, you know I'm slowly finding that In some cases I really like the ambers and some cases I really like the waxes, but when it comes to ice water if it ain't waxy then meh... Either way doesn't matter much to me what's in the clubs, I usually make my own medicine, hate paying such outrageous prices for a plant...


Its just astronaut right now. Biters will soon be copying his designs.
I only pay for certain items in dispensaries, and they are the stuff I can't make, mostly CBD rich medicine like Alta California's tinctures. Al Coles is the man.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 15, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Its just astronaut right now. Biters will soon be copying his designs.
> I only pay for certain items in dispensaries, and they are the stuff I can't make, mostly CBD rich medicine like Alta California's tinctures. Al Coles is the man.


Is that a glycerin tincture or alcohol? all my tinctures are alcohol but likely not high in CBD... I just don't like the liquor, I'm a beer man lol thinking about making the switch to glycerin but alcohol is just so easy to recap... 

You know, thinking about it, since alcohol is a solvent, wouldn't making alcohol-based tinctures technically be a felony under California law? Or did I just miss the part that said they're ok too?


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 15, 2012)

So, when it was being made, someone forgot to switch filters after a few runs and knock a fair bit of ice into so it sizzles, but it's smooth... any advice for removing the sizzle other than spreading it out in a pan or putting it in a desiccator? Sigh, how easy things would be if mine hadn't broke...


----------



## biglungs (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> View attachment 2123984
> 
> So, when it was being made, someone forgot to switch filters after a few runs and knock a fair bit of ice into so it sizzles, but it's smooth... any advice for removing the sizzle other than spreading it out in a pan or putting it in a desiccator? Sigh, how easy things would be if mine hadn't broke...



spread thin put in food dehydrator on 90-100 deg. overnight


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

biglungs said:


> spread thin put in food dehydrator on 90-100 deg. overnight


Don't have a food dehydrator, and the reason I asked for something other than spreading it thin is cause it's already about as thin as I can get 50ish grams of oil in a 9x11 pan


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 16, 2012)

Sizzle just sounds like smoking reclaim, the water wont hurt a thing. It'll evaporate if you just leave it alone with minimal air exchange.


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> View attachment 2123984
> 
> So, when it was being made, someone forgot to switch filters after a few runs and knock a fair bit of ice into so it sizzles, but it's smooth... any advice for removing the sizzle other than spreading it out in a pan or putting it in a desiccator? Sigh, how easy things would be if mine hadn't broke...


Dissolve it in 99% ISO. Freeze the mixture for 24 hours or more. Filter the freezing cold ISO mix through a coffee filter and purge. The water, and just about every other remaining impurity will be gone.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> And about the Ti-Tube, Astronaut Glass yo, was there someone else makin em? lol





Matt Rize said:


> Its just astronaut right now. Biters will soon be copying his designs.


Yeah I was just curious if anyone else was making them... Astronaut must really be the pioneer then eh? 

Rock N Roll! You guys will dig your tubes.. Its like a swing, but better.. I like being able to spread the oil all around the tube and have it vapor off really even..

That being said I need a little vapor curve to add to my collection! like a c6 mini mammoth or something.. But I can't find anything for sale! Anyone have any recommendations on a tiny, reliable vapor swing oil rig?


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> Dissolve it in 99% ISO. Freeze the mixture for 24 hours or more. Filter the freezing cold ISO mix through a coffee filter and purge. The water, and just about every other remaining impurity will be gone.


I don't really wish to lose what terpenes I still have unless *you* want to bring over some essential oil to replace them 




Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I was just curious if anyone else was making them... Astronaut must really be the pioneer then eh?
> 
> Rock N Roll! You guys will dig your tubes.. Its like a swing, but better.. I like being able to spread the oil all around the tube and have it vapor off really even..
> 
> That being said I need a little vapor curve to add to my collection! like a c6 mini mammoth or something.. But I can't find anything for sale! Anyone have any recommendations on a tiny, reliable vapor swing oil rig?



Yea, I dig the idea of starting my dab near the top of the tube and having it run down the sides and vape off... seems like the ultimate way to conduction heat DMT too though I never would off a nail or swing or tube...

And I've been informed that the smokeshop I frequent is going to be getting some "Ti-tubes", which means either AG is already being copied or a few of his tubes have been bought for resale... I know I'm going to support the artist!


----------



## biglungs (Apr 16, 2012)

where can i order one of those ti tubes??? i dont do facebook is thr an email for astronaut glass????


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2012)

biglungs said:


> where can i order one of those ti tubes??? i dont do facebook is thr an email for astronaut glass????


He says high priority glass will have them soon..

But for now he's only doing private orders, so he can get them completed fast.

I was just on the phone with him he said go to his facebook > http://www.facebook.com/astronautglass for the ti tubes. He has an album of *available Ti Tubes* that you guys can purchase right off his facebook. I'd probably +friend him and send him a message or wall post.

I told him to come on here and to say hi, and maybe make a thread in the glass section ..... so we will see .


----------



## biglungs (Apr 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> He says high priority glass will have them soon..
> 
> But for now he's only doing private orders, so he can get them completed fast.
> 
> ...



well that sux not gonna sign up for facebook just to order one  guess i have to wait


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 16, 2012)

He has an Email address too I just didn't want to post it public. 

Why does everybody fear Facebook?


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> He has an Email address too I just didn't want to post it public.
> 
> Why does everybody fear Facebook?


He's a glass guy sellin shit, why not post it? 

Facebook is just, well, how to put in words............... Gay!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> He's a glass guy sellin shit, why not post it?
> 
> Facebook is just, well, how to put in words............... Gay!


Facebook isn't that bad, you know, unless you're paranoid and whatnot like I used to be, I have nothing to hide anymore though.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> View attachment 2123984
> 
> So, when it was being made, someone forgot to switch filters after a few runs and knock a fair bit of ice into so it sizzles, but it's smooth... any advice for removing the sizzle other than spreading it out in a pan or putting it in a desiccator? Sigh, how easy things would be if mine hadn't broke...


Got most of the sizzle out, left it on a hot-plate in a pyrex dish on the warm setting (I can hold my hand on the skillet and it's nice and warm) while I was out dickin with the car for a couple hours, came back inside and most of the sizzle is gone, still gonna give it another few hours, see if we can't get all the sizzle out...


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Facebook isn't that bad, you know, unless you're paranoid and whatnot like I used to be, I have nothing to hide anymore though.


See that's the problem. I wish more people had stuff to hide. I dont care that they all eat pizza and where and when, if they are having trouble picking out lip stick, or if they think they have "THE BESTEST FRIENDS IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLDS!".

If the content was meaningful, I'd care.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> He has an Email address too I just didn't want to post it public.
> 
> Why does everybody fear Facebook?


its not about fear its that people i do not want to be friends with will try to be my friends thru the internet


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I don't really wish to lose what terpenes I still have unless *you* want to bring over some essential oil to replace them


Filtering your oil a 2nd time using ISO as I described isn't going to result in any terpene loss. What are you basing your comment on?


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 16, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> Filtering your oil a 2nd time using ISO as I described isn't going to result in any terpene loss. What are you basing your comment on?


id like to know this too as iso has a MUCH higher extraction rate for terepenes and flavanoids compared to butane.


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 16, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> See that's the problem. I wish more people had stuff to hide. I dont care that they all eat pizza and where and when, if they are having trouble picking out lip stick, or if they think they have "THE BESTEST FRIENDS IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLDS!".
> 
> If the content was meaningful, I'd care.


Haha, right, but I see little point in posting meaningless things, if only everyone felt the same...



oakley1984 said:


> id like to know this too as iso has a MUCH higher extraction rate for terepenes and flavanoids compared to butane.


And that's my point, the process that was referred to is known as winterization and it is because the IPA has a higher propensity to pull terpenes that it tends to pull them out along with the waxes and fats during winterization.

And by the way, it's ok, because after leaving it on the hotplate on the lowest setting for about 8 hours it buddered (I figured it would this strain tends to do it after a few days anyways)


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 16, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Haha, right, but I see little point in posting meaningless things, if only everyone felt the same...
> 
> 
> 
> And that's my point, the process that was referred to is known as winterization and it is because the IPA has a higher propensity to pull terpenes that it tends to pull them out along with the waxes and fats during winterization.


your totally right, i didnt stop to think about the moisture content in your oil... that would lockup the compounds in question!


----------



## jdro (Apr 16, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> See that's the problem. I wish more people had stuff to hide. I dont care that they all eat pizza and where and when, if they are having trouble picking out lip stick, or if they think they have "THE BESTEST FRIENDS IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLDS!".
> 
> If the content was meaningful, I'd care.


My facebook is filled with nothing but dabs, glass, more dabs, more glass. Is that meaningful enough to be my friend? LOL


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 17, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> your totally right, i didnt stop to think about the moisture content in your oil... that would lockup the compounds in question!


I'm really getting more and more into the idea of fractional distillation, that is removing the terpenes and essential oils so that I could make the purest extract possible and then add the removed terpenes and other essentials later. That way they wouldn't be lost in the multi-step extraction process, but of course would further lengthen the extraction process. But one could feasibly process any material into very high quality medicine this way, even moldy plant material. It's just a theory as well, but ideally one could modulate the high based on the differnt essential oils used...


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> He has an Email address too I just didn't want to post it public.
> Why does everybody fear Facebook?


Tin foil hat community Sr V


researchkitty said:


> He's a glass guy sellin shit, why not post it?
> Facebook is just, well, how to put in words............... Gay!


Fail kitty, you are missing out big time with that attitude. The secret advanced extraction group that I host on fbook is likely the most advanced cannabis extracts forum in the world. We have real chemists and laboratory professionals, not to mention the biggest extract makers in US medical cannabis.

In addition, I've made 10K+ in sales via fbook this year so far (2012), is that ghey? Last week I made a $2500 sale via fbook. Not too shabby considering the use of free media (youtube/fbook) to promote that sale. 


WaxTaster said:


> Facebook isn't that bad, you know, unless you're paranoid and whatnot like I used to be, I have nothing to hide anymore though.


Bingo. Its the best social media/free advertising ever. Unless you are some sketch ball who isn't medical and posts all sorts of "evidence" on the internet....




researchkitty said:


> See that's the problem. I wish more people had stuff to hide. I dont care that they all eat pizza and where and when, if they are having trouble picking out lip stick, or if they think they have "THE BESTEST FRIENDS IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLDS!".
> 
> If the content was meaningful, I'd care.


The real content is behind closed doors. The glass culture on fbook is seriously on fire. You can hate all you want on the BS, but fbook has more cannabis culture than any site in existence. 



WaxTaster said:


> Is that a glycerin tincture or alcohol? all my tinctures are alcohol but likely not high in CBD... I just don't like the liquor, I'm a beer man lol thinking about making the switch to glycerin but alcohol is just so easy to recap...
> 
> You know, thinking about it, since alcohol is a solvent, wouldn't making alcohol-based tinctures technically be a felony under California law? Or did I just miss the part that said they're ok too?


I think he uses both. whoop, nevermind, looks like honey and alcohol.

Founder:
Website: 
Product: 
Brand:
Remedies: 


Ingredients: 


Process: 

Certification: 

Dosages: 
Possible Benefits: 

Healing: 

Reported side effects: 

Value: 
Medical research:​Albert L. Coles, Jr. in February 2010
www.CBDscience.com
Cannabis Based Medicinal Extracts (CBMEs)
Alta California
Healing Tincture &#8211; high CBD, low THC
Tranquility Tincture &#8211; 50% CBD, 50% THC
Euphoria Tincture &#8211; low CBD, high THC
Whole plant material, organically grown, hypo-allergenic, gluten free, northern California, 190 proof, neutral grape spirit, honey, Patent Pending
Organic reflux extraction produces a consistent dosage; potency and purity verified by Steep Hill Lab, Oakland
Safe Cannabis&#8482;, Steep Hill Lab, no molds or pesticide residue, SteepHillLab.com
Calibrated and consistent
Digestive intake: prolonged relief, deep experience
Sublingual intake: quick relief, mild experience
Relieves insomnia, anxiety, stress, chronic pain, depression, nausea
induces euphoria, THC stimulates appetite, CBD suppresses appetite
Dry mouth, dizziness, bradycardia, tachycardia, non-addictive, drowsiness
Less expensive and more effective than smoking or synthetic cannabis
References available upon request


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, I still think Facebook is gay. I'm glad you made sales on it, how could your oil not sell?  For the other 99.9999999% of the 1 billion (BILLION) facebook users, its gay.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2012)

i must confess.. i love dabbing.... waxes, shatter, ect!!!


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 17, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> In addition, I've made 10K+ in sales via fbook this year so far (2012), is that ghey? Last week I made a $2500 sale via fbook. Not too shabby considering the use of free media (youtube/fbook) to promote that sale.


10k selling what?! You can't be making that much on T-shirts alone, and lol I hope you aren't selling your medicinals on facebook...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 17, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i must confess.. i love dabbing.... waxes, shatter, ect!!!


Me too!!!!! <3 oil <3 



biglungs said:


> its not about fear its that people i do not want to be friends with will try to be my friends thru the internet


I feel ya, but that's why I only add people to facebook who I am already friends with elsewhere! I'm careful about my additions to my friends .


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 18, 2012)

biglungs said:


> its not about fear its that people i do not want to be friends with will try to be my friends thru the internet


You can make it so people have to have your email address to add you, just make a new email that no one knows


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 18, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Yup, I still think Facebook is gay. I'm glad you made sales on it, how could your oil not sell?  For the other 99.9999999% of the 1 billion (BILLION) facebook users, its gay.


You are missing the point entirely. Seems irrational. Not sure if this is worth explaining but I will try again.

I can find big buyers and hook them up with the dispensary using free social media. There is no other way to do this. I could not move thousands of dollars of hash in one sale if the buyers did not have pre-ordered extracts. They come from all over the state, as far as 12 hours away, just to buy ice wax. 

Of course ice wax sells eventually, but with free social media it sells before even hitting the shelf. Pre-orders all day. Big buyers all day. VIP buyers who take the entire batch make my life easier, and give me job security. 

You might not have anything to sell, but 95% of the folks in the legit side of this industry do. Glass/accessories especially are making big time $$$ on fbook, both resale and new. We are talking millions of dollars in off the books transactions that are set up via fbook. You might not want to hustle, but don't pretend like fbook is ghey because you aren't getting in on the $$$. Haters gonna hate mr kitty. You can get yours, or not, but fbook is paying the bills of big name glass artists and resellers. Is that ghey? Are task and dougie gay for pumping sales via fbook? What about Darby, he does the fbook and I love his glass. Revere is on there moving glass. Sr V's buddy Astronaut is starting his business using fbook. Seems like a smart marketing strategy, not ghey. 

But like I said, if you are some sketchball who is not medical, yet posts all sorts of evidence online, then yes, fbook is probably not the place for you due to lack of security. 



WaxTaster said:


> 10k selling what?! You can't be making that much on T-shirts alone, and lol I hope you aren't selling your medicinals on facebook...


Just hooking hungry hash fans up with the dispensary I have been working with. I would never dream of doing P2P transactions 

Revere Glass Slyme #2


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 18, 2012)

I know matt, I agree with you, but I still maintain that facebook isnt for me. My glass isnt heady glass right now. When it becomes that perhaps, one day down the road, then facebook might be a choice at that time. If it did, I'd keep it business and still not post that I am eating Pizza, going to a concert, or that my shoelaces are untied.   Glass for me is a hobby, rather than a job or source of income. In another $3683 in sales I'll have paid off the equipment in the shop. I bet that takes me eight months to produce that much glass, too. 

Your Slyme rig is looking a little amber inside the glass. Good man.  Revere was on the glassq.com cam working on some fun stuff last night, too. His glass classes are a hell of tempting thing to buy too, but thats another $2500 for a week of lessons there.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 18, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Revere Glass Slyme #2



And then me.  See? I got a ways to go.


----------



## jdro (Apr 27, 2012)

So I am trying to learn vac purging. I bought a single stage 3 CFM vacuum pump but now am reading it may not be enough? Is this right? Do you need to have a 2 stage 6 cfm to properly purge? My vacuum chamber does not come to monday so I was trying to use a mason jar but cant seem to get a great seal on the lid where I poked a hole. So, if anyone has any advice for me I would love it. Also, the vac seems to exhaust a lot of smoke, is this normal?


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 27, 2012)

Should be ZERO smoke or emissions whatsoever. If its smoking, its most likely defective........ Sucky dude!


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 27, 2012)

jdro said:


> So I am trying to learn vac purging. I bought a single stage 3 CFM vacuum pump but now am reading it may not be enough? Is this right? Do you need to have a 2 stage 6 cfm to properly purge? My vacuum chamber does not come to monday so I was trying to use a mason jar but cant seem to get a great seal on the lid where I poked a hole. So, if anyone has any advice for me I would love it. Also, the vac seems to exhaust a lot of smoke, is this normal?


That is oil vapor, not smoke. You can't get a good vac with a janky mason jar set up. You will have success once your chamber arrives.


researchkitty said:


> Should be ZERO smoke or emissions whatsoever. If its smoking, its most likely defective........ Sucky dude!


Incorrect. Vac pumps have oil levels that you need to watch. The oil vaporizes off slowly as you use it.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 27, 2012)

No shit! Thanks Matt.......... Is the vapor smoke something that is continual or something thats more from initial purchase lube that decreases with use?


----------



## DreamTime (Apr 27, 2012)

jdro said:


> So I am trying to learn vac purging. I bought a single stage 3 CFM vacuum pump but now am reading it may not be enough? Is this right? Do you need to have a 2 stage 6 cfm to properly purge? My vacuum chamber does not come to monday so I was trying to use a mason jar but cant seem to get a great seal on the lid where I poked a hole. So, if anyone has any advice for me I would love it. Also, the vac seems to exhaust a lot of smoke, is this normal?



Strictly speaking, you don't need a 2 stage pump, but you'll get a better vacuum with a 2 stage. For what we are doing, the CFM isn't really important. A 3 CFM pump is all most people ever need. I personally use a 2 stage 1.5CFM pump and I'm very happy with it. 

DO NOT use a mason jar. They are not designed to withstand a vacuum and could implode causing physical injury.

The exhaust you are seeing is mostly water vapor and a little bit of pump oil. It's perfectly normal and nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## BA142 (Apr 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;yerQMQt9Z64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yerQMQt9Z64&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

interesting vid. not really for or against dabbing, just an open discussion.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 27, 2012)

*I've been busy starting a new company*
Here it is...
Dabbaragz
The first rag made for wiping your dabber. Also keeping table clean. Heady stiching and fabric comming soon. 










And tshirys available..





Patent pending and will be available on dablab, aqua lab, 2kindustries, dabnflow, and Dabbaragz.com soon..


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 27, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> No shit! Thanks Matt.......... Is the vapor smoke something that is continual or something thats more from initial purchase lube that decreases with use?


It's continual.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2012)

Matt rize is correct.. A little bit of vapor is normal, but note that excess vapor is not. My first vacuum I purchased from amazon, it was a master cool, it sucked. It had obviously been dropped and was leaking oil in the box. That pump spewed vac oil all over the place and I had to return it to amazon. 

Then I picked up a harbor freight vac pump, at a local store and have done like 30 successful purges with it. It will produce a little vapor at the beginning then will produce nearly nothing after 5 seconds.


CFM doesn't matter, you will suck out the air in 30 seconds to a minute even with a 1-2 cfm pump with a large chamber.

What IS important is the vacuum the pump is rated to pull, which is usually measured in microns. Which can be converted to hg, for ease of measurement. Mine is rated to 25microns, which is over 29hg. As an example anything higher than 26hg will purge BHO properly.. The higher the vacuum the faster and more violent/rapid the purge.

Hope that clears some stuff up for you folks just now getting on the electric vacuum wagon!


----------



## jdro (Apr 27, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> That is oil vapor, not smoke. You can't get a good vac with a janky mason jar set up. You will have success once your chamber arrives.
> 
> Incorrect. Vac pumps have oil levels that you need to watch. The oil vaporizes off slowly as you use it.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Matt Rize again.*



DreamTime said:


> Strictly speaking, you don't need a 2 stage pump, but you'll get a better vacuum with a 2 stage. For what we are doing, the CFM isn't really important. A 3 CFM pump is all most people ever need. I personally use a 2 stage 1.5CFM pump and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> DO NOT use a mason jar. They are not designed to withstand a vacuum and could implode causing physical injury.
> 
> The exhaust you are seeing is mostly water vapor and a little bit of pump oil. It's perfectly normal and nothing to be concerned about.


Thank you!



Sr. Verde said:


> Matt rize is correct.. A little bit of vapor is normal, but note that excess vapor is not. My first vacuum I purchased from amazon, it was a master cool, it sucked. It had obviously been dropped and was leaking oil in the box. That pump spewed vac oil all over the place and I had to return it to amazon.
> 
> Then I picked up a harbor freight vac pump, at a local store and have done like 30 successful purges with it. It will produce a little vapor at the beginning then will produce nearly nothing after 5 seconds.
> 
> ...


Thank you Thank you! I think I am in the same boat with the amazon pump. There was oil leaked in the box, and probably why it seems like there is a lot of vapor.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 27, 2012)

Was it this?
http://www.amazon.com/Mastercool-90066-A-Vacuum-Pump/dp/B0021UMFF0

I had the same trouble, , I hope they didn't send you my unit, "refurbished".


I'd recommend you send it back, and do what I did - pick one up from a local harbor freight, with a 2 year extended warranty for an extra $20.
http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html
I use one of those, it's awesome, pulls a better vacuum - and is way quieter than the master cool. Not to mention it's quite a lot smaller.


PS: For everyone - I didn't touch on 1 stage vs. 2 stage... But for "our" purposes 2 stage is best... Think gears in a car. A 2 stage can switch into the second stage to pull the deep end of the vacuum as to take the effort off the first stage. This allows better longevity for the vacuum pump motor, as well as a better/deeper vacuum.


----------



## jdro (Apr 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Was it this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Mastercool-90066-A-Vacuum-Pump/dp/B0021UMFF0
> 
> I had the same trouble, , I hope they didn't send you my unit, "refurbished".
> ...


No I picked up a Robinair Vacuum. I am going to try and return it and get the one from harbor freight. Thanks.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 27, 2012)

Got the stitching done on the Dabbaragz


----------



## biglungs (Apr 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Was it this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Mastercool-90066-A-Vacuum-Pump/dp/B0021UMFF0


i have that one never had any problems with it ya its noisy but seems to get the job done


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 28, 2012)

nice dankshizzle. We used to joke about making these for the CCC420 crew. Seems that newb dabbers are offended by dab rags, lol, "its a waste".

we've been using personalized oversized mouse pads as dab pads. just fyi might fit right in with your brand.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice idea. I do screen printing now also. We are printing these like tshirts on the back. Different designs in sets of 71.0 
Distribution is started. The shops are getting em.


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 28, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Nice idea. I do screen printing now also. We are printing these like tshirts on the back. Different designs in sets of 71.0
> Distribution is started. The shops are getting em.


want help w promotion? let me know how I can help.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll send u one to use in your videos. I'll take all the help I can get. Its only me and one other kid doing it. And he is basically just printing and has the machine. I'm marketing, designing, sewing, and managing it. 

Also the middle opens at the bottom to Wipe the dabber inside the two pieces of fabric.

I'm making a Facebook and website. I'll add u to the fb


----------



## pure.shifter (Apr 28, 2012)

i think this video deserves a watch in this tread. a little long but great Dab talk

[video=youtube;Ev-94aPzNfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev-94aPzNfI[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 28, 2012)

My buddy gave me a half oz of keif to run.. So I mixed it up with a half oz of blueberry and sprayed it..





































after 15 mins @ 29hg






Tastes wild.. The keif is from some really indica stuff, and the blueberry is straight head high. Mix them together and you get a hashy-blueberry taste with a high that pulls you both ways..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is my Reserva Privada Sour Kush oil ( Sour Diesel X OG Kush) ... Personal home grown.. The good stuff . This is just 2 oz of sugar leaf trim, sprayed after 7 weeks of cure..! I'm contemplating running some nuggets like this:







sour kush sap































fully purged


----------



## jdro (Apr 28, 2012)

Very beautiful job Verde!!! That Sour Kush looks amazing!!!


----------



## jdro (Apr 28, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I'll send u one to use in your videos. I'll take all the help I can get. Its only me and one other kid doing it. And he is basically just printing and has the machine. I'm marketing, designing, sewing, and managing it.
> 
> Also the middle opens at the bottom to Wipe the dabber inside the two pieces of fabric.
> 
> I'm making a Facebook and website. I'll add u to the fb


Dank-

Answer your private messages. Thanks.


----------



## dankshizzle (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have any messages


----------



## jdro (Apr 28, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I don't have any messages


Why Lie? The message system is working perfect between me and the other mods and members on this site. NONE of my messages from you have been answered. I have been trying to settle this private per your request. RETURN MY GLASS.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 30, 2012)

[youtube]u45rMdLodK4[/youtube]

cant we all just get a dab? I need a dab..

edited: to include a better song


----------



## AlohaKid (Apr 30, 2012)

I remember Big D when he was at Kind Meds in Encino CA


----------



## jdro (Apr 30, 2012)

Verde, My vacuum chamber came tonight so Im getting ready to do my first vac purge run. It seems like the connector that my gauge came with is leaking. Im just gonna run the hose straight from vac to chamber. Is there something I can look for to be sure I am getting full vac?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 30, 2012)

jdro said:


> Verde, My vacuum chamber came tonight so Im getting ready to do my first vac purge run. It seems like the connector that my gauge came with is leaking. Im just gonna run the hose straight from vac to chamber. Is there something I can look for to be sure I am getting full vac?



Hell yeah man!

Yeah I don't use a gauge, it's pretty useless unless you need to see what your vac can pull (like a new pump, or one you think might not be working). But yours should be fine. Take a cup of water in a plastic cup, half full. Put it in your vacuum, does it boil at room temp? It should, and that means you can lower the boiling point of h2o to room temp, which means your vacuum is good! I think most vacuums can do that pretty easy.... & Think about how much lower a temp butane boils vs. h2o


----------



## jdro (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is some NY Diesel #40, vac-purged. Pics are right out the vac and after it settled. Shit is crazy sap. Hard to get on the dabber but so potent and tasty. 10g in 2.2 out.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice man!

Heres a tip: Find a ceramic bowl that fits in your chamber... Use two of them and press a piece of parchment in between the 2 (like a sandwich), then use scissors to cut around the bowl brim to make it even..

Scrape your sap in there, and then throw the ceramic bowl in the oven like 2 minutes before the oil, and put your oil in the oven for 30 seconds (160-170), take out the hot ceramic bowl and the warm oil together, put the parchment in the bowl and put them both in the chamber and turn on the vacuum.

This lets you run the vac for a few minutes before the oil starts to cool down, the oil will cool down really fast just sitting on parchment paper. Sit it on the warm bowl and it takes minutes, resulting in an easier/faster/better purge .


----------



## Matt Rize (May 1, 2012)

for Sr V... the Flav pre erl






And post:


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 1, 2012)

Excellent coloring and consistency! Love it! The material to start looks pretty good! Whats it taste like?

I have a half pack of some stuff like that I should run. I'll have to post pictures up.. NO idea on the strain, which I hate! Looks quite similar to your little nugget there in plant coloring/trich coloring/trich stalks..


----------



## dankshizzle (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Matt Rize (May 2, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Excellent coloring and consistency! Love it! The material to start looks pretty good! Whats it taste like?
> 
> I have a half pack of some stuff like that I should run. I'll have to post pictures up.. NO idea on the strain, which I hate! Looks quite similar to your little nugget there in plant coloring/trich coloring/trich stalks..


Tastes just like "the flav" a cheesy romulan.

Lighter fluid can shirts, sigh...


----------



## dankshizzle (May 2, 2012)

It's hard to think of an ice wax shirt. Without it looking retarded. Ideas? Ice cubes?


----------



## Matt Rize (May 2, 2012)

get ahead of the curve. hitman and these guys are already talking shit on lighter fluid. make an n-tane shirt man!


----------



## dankshizzle (May 2, 2012)

Yeah I seen that on f.b. they are idiots though. That was an add for vector. Not solventless. "Make sure ur friends use the right tane"

But seriouse note, like a n-tane tank?

I didn't wanna be that poser printing ntane shirts then blowing cans of tane and bags of ice.
I'm going to airgas today. I'm gonna try and get a tank or info on it.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 2, 2012)

rIze-
I couldnt help but notice your hate for butane. I understand where your comming from with the extractions and all but my question is how d you get your nail hot? Isn't butane a staple to all kinds of dabbing? If not bho the b is in your vector. So even if you don't like it as a solvent for extraction can't you ay least appreciate all the good aspects of it. Without butane you would be dabbing off propane torches. I love my vector and think untill you start heatingyour nail with twigs and leaves you should learn to accept that butane is here to stay.

And this is all said in fun. No disrespect Mr RIZE


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 2, 2012)

so am I in the wrong using the blue propane torch to heat the ti???


----------



## dankshizzle (May 2, 2012)

Not wrong, but I can taste the difference. Seems like you can taste the propane stuck on the nail.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 2, 2012)

LOL...ok then...hopefully no harmful effects....i honestly couldn't even taste tane in my oil let alone propane build up on a nail.....I always ask people that dab my shit "you taste butane?"....lol


----------



## Matt Rize (May 2, 2012)

They say to not use propane torches, those butane torches are already too hot. 

Its not a hate for butane, its that they use lighter fluid instead, pretending its butane. I went to school for chemistry, butane itself is not the issue. Its whatever is in them cans that smells like rubber cement (sulfur), including the propane you speak of. 

Yeah I use a torch. Sometime I use my herb iron and a three hole bowl.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 3, 2012)

I went to airgas and ordered some n-butane. It is food grade butane I believe. I literally make oil 2-3 times a week and sick of buying butane. Looks like I gotta build a rack to hold it upside down? I got to figure out the fittings from the tank to the tube. 
Also a homade tammy sound like it would be necesarry. I don't want to waste the ntane


----------



## Matt Rize (May 3, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I went to airgas and ordered some n-butane. It is food grade butane I believe. I literally make oil 2-3 times a week and sick of buying butane. Looks like I gotta build a rack to hold it upside down? I got to figure out the fittings from the tank to the tube.
> Also a homade tammy sound like it would be necesarry. I don't want to waste the ntane


Graingers should have the supplies you need to adapt the tank. I can link you with my tami knock off guy if you want.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 3, 2012)

I've got some fabricators, machinists and cnc specialist in my immediate family. I have access to a real tammy to copy. I'll post the build. All my retired family members are always looking for something to make. Remember I live in Michigan, and all the plants closed, everyone took there machine they worked on for 25+ years.. 
Airgas said the tank would be in today. A 100# tank of ntane. It's waaaaay cheaper than I thought. 
Have you used ntane? Or watched anybody use it? food grade is right? I didn't tell them I was extracting. I just picked food grade when they gave me the option.


----------



## DreamTime (May 3, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I went to airgas and ordered some n-butane. It is food grade butane I believe. I literally make oil 2-3 times a week and sick of buying butane. Looks like I gotta build a rack to hold it upside down? I got to figure out the fittings from the tank to the tube.
> Also a homade tammy sound like it would be necesarry. I don't want to waste the ntane


You need to tell AirGas to fit your n-butane tank with an *eductor tube*. That is how you get the butane to come out as a liquid


----------



## dankshizzle (May 3, 2012)

Cool thanks.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 3, 2012)

Hey Sr. V I have a question for ya, do you ever have ice floating around in your pan when you spray?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 3, 2012)

Ice? No.. Just oil that solidifies and floats, sometimes..


----------



## Matt Rize (May 3, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Hey Sr. V I have a question for ya, do you ever have ice floating around in your pan when you spray?


big rule of thumb here. ice means too cold. water is condensing out of the air into your extract. the water needs to be warm and touching your pan, bottom and sides, to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I try to start with luke warm water while spraying, so the temp change isn't so drastic, then after I'm done spraying I add in the steaming tap water.. Rize is right ice probably isn't good.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 4, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> big rule of thumb here. ice means too cold. water is condensing out of the air into your extract. the water needs to be warm and touching your pan, bottom and sides, to prevent this from happening.


I always have warm water in the pan underneath, would running fresh/frozen material have anything to do with the ice? or is it just frozen solidified oil? Looks like it could be either...


----------



## dankshizzle (May 4, 2012)

Warmwater when I spray? That's news to me..


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 4, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Warmwater when I spray? That's news to me..


Yep. It helps bring up the temperature of the freshly sprayed butane. Resulting in a faster evap.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 5, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I always have warm water in the pan underneath, would running fresh/frozen material have anything to do with the ice? or is it just frozen solidified oil? Looks like it could be either...


OMG would everyone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE inform yourself on the basic methods of open blasting. 
I hate teaching solvent extraction but there are some serious issues here to be addressed.
READ THIS http://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/ BEST BHO SITE EVER.

Now that you have read every word on this linked article above.... fresh frozen erlz, thermos tech, dry ice, best taste possible. you did go read that?


----------



## Matt Rize (May 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yep. It helps bring up the temperature of the freshly sprayed butane. Resulting in a faster evap.


It prevents condensation on the edges of the erl. This is the main reason, the warm water needs to be touching the pan on the bottom.... and sides of the pan if you are dummy who blasts so fast that you have a pool of gases in your pan.

If you have a pool of gases in your pan, you are not doing it safely. Slow down and/or use less lighter fluid.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> OMG would everyone PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE inform yourself on the basic methods of open blasting.
> I hate teaching solvent extraction but there are some serious issues here to be addressed.
> READ THIS http://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/ BEST BHO SITE EVER.
> 
> Now that you have read every word on this linked article above.... fresh frozen erlz, thermos tech, dry ice, best taste possible. you did go read that?


No offense sir, but I have read ALL of that. The problem I believe is as you stated "not doing it safely" I tend to do 40-50 gram runs lol. Take fuckin forever to purge though anyways so maybe I will try to keep it to 10-15 grams per dish...

And I am not a DUMMY... Ok yes, I am but that's not the point lol... But there is a difference between being dumb and having a lot of material to work through 
But it makes sense since it only really started happening when I started doing larger runs, so I'll slow down and do it proppa like I should


----------



## Matt Rize (May 5, 2012)

from that link


> An advantage of keeping the temperatures low, is that it allows you to run fresher material, as the water will be tied up in the form of ice.
> Butane has the very slight water solubility of 0.0325 vol/vol, or about 32 milliliters per liter. That means if there is any water available, some of it will come along and bring with it undesirable water solubles, such as chlorophyll.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> from that link


I'm not sure what that has to do with the issue (Hasn't been a problem anyway, as a vacuum pulls the water out), other than the fact that yes it's possible I am pulling water in the extraction. But I use frozen material and cans that have been in the freezer so there is little free water to be pulled... I do believe you've already answered my question as i thas happened when not running fresh material also, it only happens on the large scale, ie, as you said, spraying too much fluid and having too much fluid in the pan...


----------



## WaxTaster (May 5, 2012)

Mr Miyagi said:


> removed


I think this is funny, mostly because Rize calls it Light Fluid Extract, and I call it Gas Canister/Cartridge Extract... Wouldn't light fluid technically be naphtha, or rather a mix of light hyrdrocarbons? like the stuff I don't put in my zippo cause I never use it anymore, or what I start a bbq or a forest fire with... (kidding about the forest fire)

Also if I'm not mistaken it's a lil closer to 30 or 40 miles from here, but you got the general idea spot on!

You know gasoline contains a wonderful mix of solvents like butane, hexane, toluene and xylene among others...

And you know, in Mr. Rize's defense, he DID go to school for these things, I am just a *dummy* who is mostly self taught and reads nigh constantly...

No hate here, just love, especially love of irony and funny situations.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 5, 2012)

Never heard of putting the butane in the freezer before use either.......


----------



## WaxTaster (May 5, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Never heard of putting the butane in the freezer before use either.......


I do it to keep everything cold as possible because cold butane stay liquid longer, also cold solvents pull less polar molecules than warm solvents, which matters little in the case of a solvent that comes out cold...

I know Jump uses frozen butane but he uses the aforementioned thermos method, in which case cold butane helps to keep it liquid in the thermos for longer.

In my experience, side by side, cold cans vs room temp or warmed cans have a bit lower pressure, but take longer to expel all the gas. Warmed cans have the most pressure coming out, but less of the butane makes to the end of the tube as a liquid.

But mostly I do it on the asumption that, like other solvents, the colder it is the less polar it is. And the finished products do come out a little different, though hardly noticable to most, it's like talking an increase in potency *MAYBE* of end product from 85% to 90% for example...


----------



## dankshizzle (May 5, 2012)

Go daddy??????


----------



## WaxTaster (May 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Graingers should have the supplies you need to adapt the tank. I can link you with my tami knock off guy if you want.


You've got a Tami knockoff in the area? That like the one Shatter Bro's use? I could fab my own but it'd take a lot of work so I'd rather have someone do it for me. Link me in a PM or something if you please.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 5, 2012)

Makes sense about keeping it as a liquid longer....will try on the next run!!!


----------



## S.McPots (May 5, 2012)

@sr verde yeah whys it so black? @reserchkitty I have the same glass tube wondering what kind of return your getting? I started at 8 grams from a qp to like an 8th an oz


----------



## researchkitty (May 5, 2012)

S.McPots said:


> @sr verde yeah whys it so black? @reserchkitty I have the same glass tube wondering what kind of return your getting? I started at 8 grams from a qp to like an 8th an oz


All depends what you put in it. We generally run the "junk" that you cant really sell. Now that our grow is over, we will likely run nugs, unless we can find a junk source.  If your herb is 15% goin in, you'll get 15% goin out generally.........


----------



## Matt Rize (May 6, 2012)

hell yeah this thread is moving. 
cow goes moo
chicken goes cluck cluck
vac goes whahmp whahmp


----------



## WaxTaster (May 6, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> hell yeah this thread is moving.
> cow goes moo
> chicken goes cluck cluck
> vac goes whahmp whahmp


Well the farm animals are moving it along so nicely, thanks for bringing them along  

How bout that Tami knockoff? Or am I not good enough?


----------



## Matt Rize (May 7, 2012)

you gotta join the dark side (fbook) so i can link yall up. i can't just give out phone numbers like that. just make up an email and name, then hit me up.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 7, 2012)

RIZE... How do I get this N-butane to come out not syrup? Not enough pressure to extract. It's like a faucet is turned on, not a can of tane blasting.. help..


----------



## WaxTaster (May 7, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> you gotta join the dark side (fbook) so i can link yall up. i can't just give out phone numbers like that. just make up an email and name, then hit me up.


Lol, I'm already on facebook, you never respond to messages, just comment chains haha, you're even tagged in the pic that is my avatar... But I'm not trippin lol


----------



## WaxTaster (May 7, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> RIZE... How do I get this N-butane to come out not syrup? Not enough pressure to extract. It's like a faucet is turned on, not a can of tane blasting.. help..


Would you not rather have a liquid solvent than a gaseous solvent given the choice? I could be wrong, but I do believe butane works better, as a solvent, in liquid form...


----------



## Californicater (May 8, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Would you not rather have a liquid solvent than a gaseous solvent given the choice? I could be wrong, but I do believe butane works better, as a solvent, in liquid form...


I would think he is having pressure issues. The solvent is probably not moving through the extraction tube. Also, it being in a liquid form would greatly increase the time it takes to evaporate. *Just my critical thinking, I have not used N-tane*


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 8, 2012)

I feel like if you could take N butane from Airgas, and simply spray it into a regular open ended tube there wouldn't be a market for Tamisium Extractors.


I have ZERO background in PURE-N-butane extractions, but I could ONLY imagine that you would have to put it into a container, and pressurize the Nbutane somewhat in order to spray it out as a gas. *IF that's even possible.* Then that's what makes me think of the Tami system, as it basically IS that.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 8, 2012)

I'I'm not giving up yet. It's starting to come together.


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 9, 2012)

Wow just read all of this forum!! Took me about a week!! (cuz I'm lazy as fuuu) Can't wait to try the frozen bud and Tane technique I just learned from you guys!! Thanks again for all the dope websites and concepts and what not!! This is probably the most informative forum I've ran into yet! Y'all have made my product grade a!! Vac purge is in the mail as I type! xD


----------



## Matt Rize (May 9, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I'I'm not giving up yet. It's starting to come together.


nice. been a little busy... 
from the big tank to the little tank that is used for the unit.
the temp of the tank and pressure will determine the phase of the butane. liquid is good.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 11, 2012)

uh.. how the extracting going dank?

The Flav in hash oil form, from my garden


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 11, 2012)

/\ OK. That is WICKED. 

Awesome coloring! Looks delicious and super freakin pure! Good job on that my friend  

Please tell me, for the sake of my own notes, what coloring did the trichomes have on your material (clear/amber/cloudy percentage guesses?) that you used for the oil? also, was the oil from flower or trim? 

I'm curious to find out, in my own hashmaking, what the best trichome ratios are for good oil. Obviously we start looking to chop our plants with cloudy trichomes, but is it best to leave them going a little longer, or to take them a little earlier to get the ultra-light colored oils? In regards to BHO.  what do you guys think?


edit: posted it in HTML somehow, fixed the paragraphs.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> /\ OK. That is WICKED. Awesome coloring! Looks delicious and super freakin pure! Good job on that my friend  Please tell me, for the sake of my own notes, what coloring did the trichomes have on your material (clear/amber/cloudy percentage guesses?) that you used for the oil? also, was the oil from flower or trim? I'm curious to find out, in my own hashmaking, what the best trichome ratios are for good oil. Obviously we start looking to chop our plants with cloudy trichomes, but is it best to leave them going a little longer, or to take them a little earlier to get the ultra-light colored oils? In regards to BHO.  what do you guys think?


this is actually a mix, all flowers. some The Flav from my garden, just a little amber on the heads. and part from BlueberryxNL, not from my garden. 
color has to do with the genetics Ive found, same goes for screen hash. keep harvesting at standard maturity for now, until proven otherwise.


idk really, fire in means fire out if you don't mess it up


----------



## greenpharmer (May 15, 2012)

so those above pics look awesome. so ive made a few run these pics are from today. Started with a 1/2 of rassberry kush got 2g of oil out. really nice and solid like rock candy. and that pic of the vaccum purge is with a food saver vac, its all i got, but it does work just need to have warm oil and a bit of time.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 15, 2012)

Looks great for a mighty vac extraction, though it looks to me like you could purge it even more... I see sort of a shiny/film like glare to the oil, and I usually only see that with the minor presence of butane.. Usually fully purged oil (to me at least) looks very soft in it's reflection of light, like the oil is dry instead of shiny/wet.

I'd recommend instead of purging your oil in this container https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/concentrates-extracts/2168887d1337115670-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-img_20120515_122234.jpg that you get some parchment paper, and make a small parchment paper bowl (use your container to shape it).. Then when your oil puffs out into a muffin upon purging, it can collapse into a thin layer of oil.....I find the more thin the oil is spread, while purging, the better the vacuum purge you get. If it's all in one tiny container, there is a LOT of oil for the butane to move through to the top, in order to escape. So you do not get a good purge, or at least a very consistent purge..


Also, a little tip for the mighty vac/food saver purges.. Get a bowl of hot tap water, that your food saver fits into - and when your purging the oil with the hand pump, place the food saver in the hot tap water.. This usually keeps the oil nice and warm (doesn't let it cool down to room temp) while your purging, so you also get a better purge. Combine the hot water with spreading your oil thin and I guarantee your oil will look and taste better .

Happy purging my friend, I hope those tips can help you out - &please don't take my advice the wrong way!


----------



## greenpharmer (May 15, 2012)

yeah i didnt have any parchment paper left and i didnt know till after i ran my oil. and i do a few purges with the food saver with a nice hot water bath. dont get me wrong there might be the slightest amount of tane but i have no sputter or flame jump. im slowly saving up for a decent vac tho, one day.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 15, 2012)

I feel you my man, I'm not hating your product just trying to help you improve . Every batch you run, you will figure out how to make it a little better.. You will see .

Personally, when I was using a mighty vac, I found the oil to be purged well enough after 4-6 purges. It was a bitch, but I was trying to be a perfectionist and usually went 1 purge more than I thought I needed. (habit like checking locks twice)

Bookmark this for when you save up, I use it and really like it . It's actually a good price for the quality, and you should be able to pick one up at a local harbor frieght. They are everywhere . http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html


----------



## WaxTaster (May 15, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I feel you my man, I'm not hating your product just trying to help you improve . Every batch you run, you will figure out how to make it a little better.. You will see .
> 
> Personally, when I was using a mighty vac, I found the oil to be purged well enough after 4-6 purges. It was a bitch, but I was trying to be a perfectionist and usually went 1 purge more than I thought I needed. (habit like checking locks twice)
> 
> Bookmark this for when you save up, I use it and really like it . It's actually a good price for the quality, and you should be able to pick one up at a local harbor frieght. They are everywhere . http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html


I can second this, I also use the same pump, works the charm and for the price it's unbeatable. Literally the same quality as a robinair you'll spend $250 or $300 on.


----------



## greenpharmer (May 16, 2012)

awesome, ive bought a few tools from harbor freight all good stuff. and sr verde i know ur not hating i like critisism, u cant learn from mistakes if u dont know what u did wrong. and im the same way with the foodsaver 5 times thru for about 5 min a time, more if theres still bubbles.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 16, 2012)

greenpharmer said:


> awesome, ive bought a few tools from harbor freight all good stuff. and sr verde i know ur not hating i like critisism, u cant learn from mistakes if u dont know what u did wrong. and im the same way with the foodsaver 5 times thru for about 5 min a time, more if theres still bubbles.


heh, I must be super OCD then cause even when using heat I tend to vac it 10-12 times at 10-15 minutes each haha, till it stops bubbling (just don't pull it out and whip air into it, it'll bubble forever if you keep doing it lol...


----------



## biglungs (May 17, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I can second this, I also use the same pump, works the charm and for the price it's unbeatable. Literally the same quality as a robinair you'll spend $250 or $300 on.


how does a 2 stage 3cfm pump work compared to a 1 stage 6cfm pump (which i use)


----------



## WaxTaster (May 17, 2012)

biglungs said:


> how does a 2 stage 3cfm pump work compared to a 1 stage 6cfm pump (which i use)


I think we talked about this a few pages back, but 2 stages pulls a deeper vacuum, more quickly, cfm don't mean much unless you have a bigger chamber...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> heh, I must be super OCD then cause even when using heat I tend to vac it 10-12 times at 10-15 minutes each haha, till it stops bubbling (just don't pull it out and whip air into it, it'll bubble forever if you keep doing it lol...


Are you using some type of heat source inside the vacuum chamber? Once I started using a warmed ceramic bowl to hold my parchment/oil in... it took 30% of the time out of my purging, as it just came out faster..!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 17, 2012)

A single stage pump would be like jogging with one nostril plugged....lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 17, 2012)

Josh3235 said:


> The other day when me and my friend made oil. =)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1818116


So have you burnt your house down yet?


----------



## biglungs (May 17, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I think we talked about this a few pages back, but 2 stages pulls a deeper vacuum, more quickly, cfm don't mean much unless you have a bigger chamber...


i have checked it with a gauge before it gets to 29 is that enough


----------



## WaxTaster (May 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Are you using some type of heat source inside the vacuum chamber? Once I started using a warmed ceramic bowl to hold my parchment/oil in... it took 30% of the time out of my purging, as it just came out faster..!


I have actually been using heat less and less, but of course the purge takes longer, but works out quite well in the hot NorCal sun... Some oils seem to take a month or more to purge this way so it's not for the impatient, but I love the results, usually very clean and flavorful.



biglungs said:


> i have checked it with a gauge before it gets to 29 is that enough


I believe at sea level 26Hg should be adequate to purge, 29-30Hg is about the best you can do.


----------



## biglungs (May 17, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I believe at sea level 26Hg should be adequate to purge, 29-30Hg is about the best you can do.


excellent then i will assume my one stage pump and OCD vacuuming is adequate


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I have actually been using heat less and less, but of course the purge takes longer, but works out quite well in the hot NorCal sun... Some oils seem to take a month or more to purge this way so it's not for the impatient, but I love the results, usually very clean and flavorful.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe at sea level 26Hg should be adequate to purge, 29-30Hg is about the best you can do.



Yeah I dig, my only problem is when the oil gets cold. I'm usually spraying at night, just with how my schedule goes - and the oil will be cold and malleable at the end of a vacuum purge if I don't use anything to warm.. I'm with you on the use less heat. However I'm only talking about putting a ceramic bowl in the oven 30 seconds before your oil to keep things from getting cold, _instead_ of using it to warm things up .




30hg is the absolute best anybody can do, but I doubt anyone here has a chamber that can go to 30hg. That's an absolute vacuum, and usually only exists in space, or at some high tech government funded facility like NASA.  

But yeah I agree anything more than 25 is great, & closer to 29 is even better!


----------



## WaxTaster (May 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I dig, my only problem is when the oil gets cold. I'm usually spraying at night, just with how my schedule goes - and the oil will be cold and malleable at the end of a vacuum purge if I don't use anything to warm.. I'm with you on the use less heat. However I'm only talking about putting a ceramic bowl in the oven 30 seconds before your oil to keep things from getting cold, _instead_ of using it to warm things up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, that's one thing I avoided mentioning, and has to do with the long purge time, if you aren't in a temp controlled environment, which ideally you should be in but most people aren't in, it practically stops the purge entirely until the the day warms it up a bit. When you say putting a bowl in the oven do you mean having the oil in the bowl and putting it in there, or having the oil on parchment and putting the parchment into the warmed bowl inside the vac? That seems perfectly viable, as would having a lab hotplate with a very fine deadband inside the chamber. Another option, but only on a production scale, would be a desiccator oven, which I think you'd be hard pressed to find for less than $1,200; not an option for most here. My guess would be that ideal temps for purging under vacuum with minimal terpene loss would be somewhere around 60-70, but not higher than 80 (Fahrenheit, I'm still not sophisticated enough for the metric system of temperature messurement)

Lol, and too bad I don't think you oil would purge in space either, too cold so we're faced with the same problem but to an extreme >.< Interesting thought to entertain nonetheless...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 17, 2012)

Space can be warm too! Like if we get it near Mars? 

I put a ceramic bowl in the oven, and contain my hash oil on parchment paper that is shaped to that ceramic bowl.

So I put the bowl in the oven, wait a minute, then throw my oil in the oven for like 15-20 seconds (160), and then put the bowl in the vacuum chamber, and then place the parchment paper (with the oil) inside the bowl.. It's easier for me to fit everything into that, and it's pretty easy to shape the parchment paper around the bowl, prior to putting the hash oil in the bowl .


----------



## Matt Rize (May 18, 2012)

space purging, yall are high.


----------



## researchkitty (May 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Space can be warm too! Like if we get it near Mars?
> 
> I put a ceramic bowl in the oven, and contain my hash oil on parchment paper that is shaped to that ceramic bowl.
> 
> So I put the bowl in the oven, wait a minute, then throw my oil in the oven for like 15-20 seconds (160), and then put the bowl in the vacuum chamber, and then place the parchment paper (with the oil) inside the bowl.. It's easier for me to fit everything into that, and it's pretty easy to shape the parchment paper around the bowl, prior to putting the hash oil in the bowl .



Mars is a little bit colder than Earth. I'm embarassed for you, Sr. V! (The further out planets are from their sun, the colder they get )


----------



## WaxTaster (May 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Space can be warm too! Like if we get it near Mars?
> 
> I put a ceramic bowl in the oven, and contain my hash oil on parchment paper that is shaped to that ceramic bowl.
> 
> So I put the bowl in the oven, wait a minute, then throw my oil in the oven for like 15-20 seconds (160), and then put the bowl in the vacuum chamber, and then place the parchment paper (with the oil) inside the bowl.. It's easier for me to fit everything into that, and it's pretty easy to shape the parchment paper around the bowl, prior to putting the hash oil in the bowl .


I'll try it sometime I need a quicker purge, I should be getting a bit of stuff to work with here today or tomorrow and I plan to do more experiments, always tryin somethin new, gettin better, or learner what not to do, I never mess anything up too bad though haha.



researchkitty said:


> Mars is a little bit colder than Earth. I'm embarassed for you, Sr. V! (The further out planets are from their sun, the colder they get )


Maybe he meant Mercury? Though, with the volatile gases on the surfaces of mercury and venus I'd think it'd be somewhat counterproductive? lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Mars is a little bit colder than Earth. I'm embarassed for you, Sr. V! (The further out planets are from their sun, the colder they get )


Damn! My dabs are killing me these days, it's the sour kush! It's totally because I watched John Carter last night, after 10 dabs.


Anyway, I think mercury would be _too_ hot. Maybe people can whip their BHO on mercury, and all the sap heads can _orbit_ venus and take space walks to purge?







Could be sweet.


----------



## researchkitty (May 18, 2012)

I saw that got the dvdrip out finally (John Carter). Saw it with Ms Kitty opening weekend, nobody else was at the theater, but it was a damn good movie! 

First dab in space?!


----------



## indipow82 (May 18, 2012)

This is for all the BHO peeps out there....


According to Dr Paul Hornby, a chemist and plant analyst who runs a company (www.hedron.ca) that tests cannabis products for purity and potency, "Budder is the cleanest, most potent cannabis product I've ever tested."
Marijuana contains various cannabinoids, Hornby explains, with THC usually predominant. Hemp has barely a percent or two of THC. The best dried marijuana bud generally maxes out at about 27% THC. Sieved hashish averages about 45% THC. Bubblehash averages about 53% THC. Solvent-extracted products usually have more THC than bud, water hash or sieved hash, but none have tested as high as Budder, and Hornby says Budder is further distinguished because it does not contain any heavy metals, radioactivity, or other markers associated with inferior fertilizers used on source bud.
"The top Budder sample was 99.6% pure," Hornby explained, "which means if you had an ounce of it, only a tiny fraction of a gram would be anything other than cannabinoids. We also tested Budder for toxins, solvents, molds, diseases, heavy metals and other contaminants. There were none. It's essentially just pure cannabinoids. I've tested a lot of cannabis materials, but this is the most impressive."
Hornby's tests also found Budder contains 80 to 90% of its cannabinoids as THC. It contains much smaller percentages of two other cannabinoids: cannabidiol and cannabinol. Of these two, cannabidiol (CBD) is most important because it has medicinal effects and moderates the stimulative effects of THC.


----------



## Matt Rize (May 18, 2012)

lulz at Dr Paul and wikipedia as a reference. they are talking about hash oil and calling it budder.


This unreferenced section requires citations to ensureverifiability.
^^^ for your quote.

and yes, hash oil is the most potent and has more medical applications than any other form of cannabis. just rub that shit on your skin cancer and gone.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 19, 2012)

So what are most of you using for vac chambers??? Anybody make one yet.....thinking about getting crafty!!!
Here's one that's pretty expensive http://alumilite.net/ProdDetail.cfm?Category=Equipment&Name=Vacuum Chamber
Something like this


----------



## dankshizzle (May 19, 2012)

I've been using a cow milker to purge, it gets it to 29. It's ment to milk a heard of cows but I've been vac purging great with it.

I'd like to make a chamber like that for it instead of mason jars with valve stems in it..


----------



## WaxTaster (May 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Damn! My dabs are killing me these days, it's the sour kush! It's totally because I watched John Carter last night, after 10 dabs.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think mercury would be _too_ hot. Maybe people can whip their BHO on mercury, and all the sap heads can _orbit_ venus and take space walks to purge?
> ...


I'll take orbit! Take a shuttle and a spacewalk to make budders lol, as to discourage it's use...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2012)

Damn. So I need more butane. The WareHouseGoods distributor on Ebay doesn't sell the cases anymore.

Can anybody hook me up? Or at least a link? SOMEONE here must be getting some master cases!  

down to 2 full cans! Only enough for _about_ 2 zips! And I gotta fill my torches..


----------



## indipow82 (May 19, 2012)

You can order directly through King on their website. Just search King butane


----------



## researchkitty (May 19, 2012)

Is King Butane good for BHO?


----------



## indipow82 (May 19, 2012)

Yup. They have 3x refined cans. It costs the same a Vector which is the other one everyone uses but we don't have that at the store I buy mine from.


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Can anybody hook me up? Or at least a link? SOMEONE here must be getting some master cases!
> 
> down to 2 full cans! Only enough for _about_ 2 zips! And I gotta fill my torches..



Head shop down the street from me sells this around $5 a can, they love me and I know I could get a decent price on a case. If you want it, and if it is legal for me to ship it, I can get you cases and ship them to you at whatever it cost me. Let me know if you want me to look into it.


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

Guy that owns the shop has asked me for a 4G phone the last 3 times I've been in there. You know someone with a 4G phone unlocked he would probably trade me 20 cases and some glass for it.


----------



## abizness (May 19, 2012)

Hi everyone this is my first post on any forum; thank you all for your information, and laughs. I've been reading through this for a few days because i'm currently on probation in South Carolina and have alot of free time. This is probably not the right part of the site to ask but i was wondering from reading your posts especially fdd, dank, kitty, matt, and verde if any of you blow water pipes that you could sell, and if you could do custom designs, email back and forth etc. Because i'm in SC it would be for tobacco ONLY. thanks guys your posts have been a nice get away!


----------



## Californicater (May 19, 2012)

abizness said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post on any forum; thank you all for your information, and laughs. I've been reading through this for a few days because i'm currently on probation in South Carolina and have alot of free time. This is probably not the right part of the site to ask but i was wondering from reading your posts especially fdd, dank, kitty, matt, and verde if any of you blow water pipes that you could sell, and if you could do custom designs, email back and forth etc. Because i'm in SC it would be for tobacco ONLY. thanks guys your posts have been a nice get away!


Welcome, all of the sites glass blowers are mostly here --> https://www.rollitup.org/glass-house/ specifically in the "galleries" sub forum. Artist will post there latest creations and they are fair game to purchase, first come first served. There are a few artist who will take custom orders, but be patient when requesting such art.


----------



## abizness (May 19, 2012)

Thanks dude!


----------



## dankshizzle (May 20, 2012)

I can get cases of fasfil. 5x 2.99 a can. Case price is cheaper. I've used around 50 cans of it and it works as well as vector. The store by my house I sell glass to has tons of it he sells for 5$ a can with my tubes. Id ship it. I understand if u only want vector. But I stopped buying vector a while ago after I used this.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 20, 2012)

I'm with ya Verde....cheapest on ebay now is $65 case/shipped.....lame......super lame!!!....a ways off from what I last paid


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 20, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I can get cases of fasfil. 5x 2.99 a can. Case price is cheaper. I've used around 50 cans of it and it works as well as vector. The store by my house I sell glass to has tons of it he sells for 5$ a can with my tubes. Id ship it. I understand if u only want vector. But I stopped buying vector a while ago after I used this.



Yeah I'm a vector fanboy, willing to pay after a little digging..

I really think someone here should become a Vector KGM retailer.. Then you can get master cases for like 300? Then sell them to everyone on RIU who needs butane.

I would do it, except you have to purchase like $400 worth of lighters per year to keep the retailer contract going? Can anyone sell $400 worth of vector lighters?


----------



## WaxTaster (May 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I'm a vector fanboy, willing to pay after a little digging..
> 
> I really think someone here should become a Vector KGM retailer.. Then you can get master cases for like 300? Then sell them to everyone on RIU who needs butane.
> 
> I would do it, except you have to purchase like $400 worth of lighters per year to keep the retailer contract going? Can anyone sell $400 worth of vector lighters?


Cases of Power5x for $40 at the shop I frequent, or the master cases for $240. Vector and Power7x are both around $350 or $400 though for the master cases... I know a website that has the Power5x and Mega5x for $22 and lucienne for $23; problem is after hazmat fees it's still about $40 a case... If I really thought I could make money off flipping some, I would lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 21, 2012)

Yeah that is pretty crazy, though $350 a master doesn't sound that bad at this point. It's all about how much it costs to ship that though.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I'll send a cab of fasfil with your dome. At least try it. Mirror test it first. It's g2g. I was sketchy at first untill I seen the errl it made. And the mirror test next to vector I sprayed it had someone else judge what one was vector. Nobody got it right. Vector actually looked identicle. For 30$ a case its the bomb. Nbutane is quite the hassle.
Too little pressure, then too much and blew 125g of nuggets all over. The pan was full of oil then BLAM. Sucks. R&d


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I'll send a cab of fasfil with your dome. At least try it. Mirror test it first. It's g2g. I was sketchy at first untill I seen the errl it made. And the mirror test next to vector I sprayed it had someone else judge what one was vector. Nobody got it right. Vector actually looked identicle. For 30$ a case its the bomb. Nbutane is quite the hassle.
Too little pressure, then too much and blew 125g of nuggets all over. The pan was full of oil then BLAM. Sucks. R&d


----------



## WaxTaster (May 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah that is pretty crazy, though $350 a master doesn't sound that bad at this point. It's all about how much it costs to ship that though.


Part of the reason I've been using the power5x is because it's cheaper and according to people who didn't know which was which, they all thought power7x and 5x were the same, and thought they were both cleaner than vector; folks claimed the vector actually seemed to have a different and odd smell, not pleasant. 



dankshizzle said:


> I'll send a cab of fasfil with your dome. At least try it. Mirror test it first. It's g2g. I was sketchy at first untill I seen the errl it made. And the mirror test next to vector I sprayed it had someone else judge what one was vector. Nobody got it right. Vector actually looked identicle. For 30$ a case its the bomb. Nbutane is quite the hassle.
> Too little pressure, then too much and blew 125g of nuggets all over. The pan was full of oil then BLAM. Sucks. R&d


It's hard to say really that one butane from Korea is better than another butane from Korea, there are very few large exporters of butane in Korea (1 or 2), and they all produce roughly the same grade of butane lighter fluid. The largest factory in Korea produces 1 grade of butane gas, this is likely the same factory that produces vector, power, etc. True, this is mostly speculation, but what it all really tells me is: Closed System+N-Butane > Open System+Gas Solution in a canister.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

Yeah. I figured that one out pretty quick. I just wanted to do a test run before I invested in a tammy. But didn't get a usable product. It was looking dank till the boom.
I still have a tank of ntane and am gonna get a tammy. Just waiting for my crop to dry for some extra cash.
I've been using fasfil still. At 2$ a can I can't complain. The dispensaries are more than impressed with my product. Not hard to do but I know its good.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I think the fasfil is vectors off brand personally. Just the quality of the oil and mirror test are identicle. But no facts to back it.


----------



## Californicater (May 21, 2012)

Dank, how do you like the bubble bags from Hashbags.com? I think that's what was on the floor with your belly button bubbler, right? They good quality?


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

Quality is fine. They worked great. Just don't smoke bubble much anymore and not cool enough to make ice wax. U want em? 50$ I make oil now. They got a 150$ tag on em I can take better pics. It's a 5 gal 3 bag kit.


----------



## Californicater (May 21, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Quality is fine. They worked great. Just don't smoke bubble much anymore and not cool enough to make ice wax. U want em? 50$ I make oil now. They got a 150$ tag on em I can take better pics. It's a 5 gal 3 bag kit.


Deal, whats your paypal? PM me if necessary. I need to make bubble, the grief I get from my gf when I make BHO is not worth it.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

Cool. [email protected] no rips and barely used. Maybee twice. Don't put them in the order it shows on the box... They show it backwards for some reason. Didn't figure that out till I gave up. A friend came over and looked at the numbers and noticed the box showed them in the wrong order. As well as the instructions. The color of the bags didn't match the numbers in them. So honestly I never used them right.
I can ship them tomarrow. I wanna rinse em out good and let em dry.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 21, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Part of the reason I've been using the power5x is because it's cheaper and according to people who didn't know which was which, they all thought power7x and 5x were the same, and thought they were both cleaner than vector; folks claimed the vector actually seemed to have a different and odd smell, not pleasant.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to say really that one butane from Korea is better than another butane from Korea, there are very few large exporters of butane in Korea (1 or 2), and they all produce roughly the same grade of butane lighter fluid. The largest factory in Korea produces 1 grade of butane gas, this is likely the same factory that produces vector, power, etc. True, this is mostly speculation, but what it all really tells me is: Closed System+N-Butane > Open System+Gas Solution in a canister.


Good insider info! I'll have to look for some Power5x.. I'm really looking for online retailers, because OH my god dealing with the headshops is like a joke. Ask them for an "entire" case of butane and they shit their pants, thinking I only want 1 or 2 cans... It's like "no, 3 isn't enough, I'm using 6 tonight!"





dankshizzle said:


> Yeah. I figured that one out pretty quick. I just wanted to do a test run before I invested in a tammy. But didn't get a usable product. It was looking dank till the boom.
> I still have a tank of ntane and am gonna get a tammy. Just waiting for my crop to dry for some extra cash.
> I've been using fasfil still. At 2$ a can I can't complain. The dispensaries are more than impressed with my product. Not hard to do but I know its good.


No doubt on the fasfil, id check it out if it were right in front of me, but again my problem is getting the tane... My problem is that 95% of the shops I call only carry like Xicar, Zippo, or some middle eastern sounding brand.. (they will list what they carry).

I never hear them say, "I have Power.... " or "Yes, I have more than 3 cans of vector" or even, " I have fasfil"..



...Typing as I stare at my last 2 cans, and about a gram of oil


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 21, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the last LHS I can think of, they want $100 for a case of 480mL cans.

I asked him if he could do it for $65, he said no way. Welcome to my town! I wish I could sell him $40 cases he could flip for $60. Just wish I had that master case hookup!


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I said I would ship cases.. ill just send a can for you to try. It's all over around here in the dispensaries and head shops. That's the wrong place to buy it though.

If you like it you pay shipping and 29.99 a case I can get it all day. 20.00 a case I get one every week.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 21, 2012)

Man I wish I could find an analysis of the FasFil.. $30 is good though I might have to hit you up about that if I can't find anything good.

I mean I just found some Power 7x for $55 a case shipped. Very attractive to me. *Anybody have experience with Power, or Power 7x in specific* ? I'd assume it's good stuff if it's '7x refined'.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I heard 7x is hype. No better than 5x power. Look on tc. They got butane lists.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I was reading that thread  ... I saw some dude saying he sprayed like 3 cases no problem and then I realized it was you ..!


I was googling power 5x case and 7x came up for like the same price.

edit: oops found 2 cases of 5x for $82 shipped..

So Power 5x is good to go?


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

From what I've read it is fine. I've seen people using it alot.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I was reading that thread  ... I saw some dude saying he sprayed like 3 cases no problem and then I realized it was you ..!
> 
> 
> I was googling power 5x case and 7x came up for like the same price.
> ...


As far as I or anyone can tell Power7x = Power5x, except with the 7x you're paying for a "more refined" product (which is like "organic," a selling point), the factory that produces them only produces one grade of commercial butane...

$82 shipped wouldn't be too bad, but what about hazmat fees, are they factoring those in? I believe you have to pay the fee when shipping anything over a few cans, but I could be wrong. I still haven't figured out how my local shop gets them in for so cheap, but it's probably because they get it by the pallet...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

No hazmat fees for me, $82 including everything.


OK on some of RIUs good word on Power 5x quality, I just picked up 2 300ml cases..

Heres a link for anyone looking for more, the retailer still has like 8 cases.. But seriously how to these people get into the butane hustle . I need to! If my local retailers were dry I could refresh their butane supply, if only i had 20 cases! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-Cans-Power-5X-Butane-Gas-5-X-Super-Refined-Filtered-Fuel-300-ml-Lighters-/370609323054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564a097c2e


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys, have y'all tried newport 10x refined butane?? The can says "NeAr zero impurities", and it's 14.99 a CAN. Im thinking bout buying a can to do a mirror test. Just damn 15$ a can is a lil much. I honestly just want to find the best butane.

Also, what type of screen do you recommend for an extractor


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

Read above about the Power 5x, vs the Power 7x. I could only imagine its the same scenario... 10x sounds pretty absurdly gimmicky though. All I know is the 5x and other quintuples always says "near zero impurities"..


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Read above about the Power 5x, vs the Power 7x. I could only imagine its the same scenario... 10x sounds pretty absurdly gimmicky though. All I know is the 5x and other quintuples always says "near zero impurities"..



Yeah I read that, just felt the need to ask anyways..

So what about the screen? Coffee filters are to sketch.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 22, 2012)

I read after 3x its not getting you a cleaner butane. It depends on what they ADD to it not how many times they purify it. It's about the propane and waxea in the tane.

You guys ever see food grade butane. Made by lucienna in a brown can. Its for food.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I read after 3x its not getting you a cleaner butane. It depends on what they ADD to it not how many times they purify it. It's about the propane and waxea in the tane.
> 
> You guys ever see food grade butane. Made by lucienna in a brown can. Its for food.


Exactly why I wish I had access to the MSDS on the specific brands of the butanes, to see which has the most N-Butane.. And the least iso-butane, propane, or waxes.







datboybeezy281 said:


> So what about the screen? Coffee filters are to sketch.


I use the 120 micron screens at the bottom of this page. http://okief.com/bho1.html

I actually _technically_ use everything on that page, but your looking for screens.


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 22, 2012)

Thanx fellas!!! Hey verde, do you have the single okief or the double? Only 30 bucks extra for the double I'm thinking about getting it in case I wanna do a large run (of course only outside) It's funny because I'm crazy with the safety part of this butane extraction stuff, but my buddy is so not worried about it. Its making me want to only blast alone. I'm not going to go to jail/die because of an ignorant mistake. I told him yesterday "Wait until your punk ass has to do that stop drop and roll method, and I'll just say I told you so" xD


How do you +rep?? Verde deserves it for this dope thread


----------



## oakley1984 (May 22, 2012)

datboybeezy281 said:


> Thanx fellas!!! Hey verde, do you have the single okief or the double? Only 30 bucks extra for the double I'm thinking about getting it in case I wanna do a large run (of course only outside) It's funny because I'm crazy with the safety part of this butane extraction stuff, but my buddy is so not worried about it. Its making me want to only blast alone. I'm not going to go to jail/die because of an ignorant mistake. I told him yesterday "Wait until your punk ass has to do that stop drop and roll method, and I'll just say I told you so" xD
> 
> 
> How do you +rep?? Verde deserves it for this dope thread


theres no stop drop n roll with butane... theres run scream and pull shards of flaming glass out of your face with butane...


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 22, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> theres no stop drop n roll with butane... theres run scream and pull shards of flaming glass out of your face with butane...


Ahhh, well you can tell I haven't had that experience yet


----------



## oakley1984 (May 22, 2012)

datboybeezy281 said:


> Ahhh, well you can tell I haven't had that experience yet


haha hope you dont... pretty sure theres a decent percentage that die from butane explosions haha


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 22, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> haha hope you dont... pretty sure theres a decent percentage that die from butane explosions haha


Haha that's why I wanna beat my buddy when he asks me if we can evap. It inside -_-


----------



## researchkitty (May 22, 2012)

I feel like the "3x 5x 7x 10x" thing is like 5 Hour Energy drinks. HEY GUYS! Try my SIX HOUR energy drink! Its even BETTER!!!


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 22, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I feel like the "3x 5x 7x 10x" thing is like 5 Hour Energy drinks. HEY GUYS! Try my SIX HOUR energy drink! Its even BETTER!!!


You're probably right man.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I feel like the "3x 5x 7x 10x" thing is like 5 Hour Energy drinks. HEY GUYS! Try my SIX HOUR energy drink! Its even BETTER!!!


Very, very true. I was just _hoping_ my chemicals aren't labeled in the same ways as energy drinks, but people will be people .



datboybeezy281 said:


> Thanx fellas!!! Hey verde, do you have the single okief or the double? Only 30 bucks extra for the double I'm thinking about getting it in case I wanna do a large run (of course only outside) It's funny because I'm crazy with the safety part of this butane extraction stuff, but my buddy is so not worried about it. Its making me want to only blast alone. I'm not going to go to jail/die because of an ignorant mistake. I told him yesterday "Wait until your punk ass has to do that stop drop and roll method, and I'll just say I told you so" xD
> 
> 
> How do you +rep?? Verde deserves it for this dope thread


I actually have a double, and a single.

Go for the double, I should have gone for two doubles. They are not permanently attached to those bases - in fact I just remove the stands with an allen wrench as soon as I get it, and stash it away. I use the tubes by themselves, and hold them above the pan when spraying. One after the other. I also use a _rubber_ potholder, you can find them at the grocery store by the pots and pans. I wrap my rubber pot holder tightly around the metal tube, hold it above the pan and spray. You don't want to drop your tube into your oil, or have your working hands uncomfortable at all. The tube gets cold and slippery as the butane goes from high pressure (can) to low pressure (tube).

If you want to blast alone then blast alone. Get your shit figured out then teach your homie how to do things properly, or show him this thread.  
I think blasting is like shooting guns. If you do it *absolutely* wrong, people can die. But generally_ smart_ people who take the proper precautions spray BHO and shoot guns with no problems ever.

Just stay outside, where there is a good airflow. Remember butane can pool, invisibly. Remember that static can ignite a pool of butane, in 'rare' circumstances. Stay away from lighters, or cigarette smokers who don't know that they can't spark up outside.

PS: rep button is the star, in between journal this post, and the exclamation sign beneath your signature .


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Very, very true. I was just _hoping_ my chemicals aren't labeled in the same ways as energy drinks, but people will be people .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the veteran info!! One question, why don't you use the stand?? Just seems like it would help with that slipping and super cold part. I think you said why earlier in the thread just don't feel like going through and finding it >.<

Now that I know what button it is, +rep to you verde for the veteran thread and response!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

Well I mean a can of butane will spray for about 30 seconds, then your onto the next tube. So the stands would get annoying, and cluttered. Also, your stands with the 3 feet will have hash oil on the feet. That's just another surfact you have to scrape, or lose oil on..

The metal will technically shrink, with the extreme cold, and still poses a threat of falling through even when screwed onto the stand. I just find it's easier to get a rubber pot holder, which will firmly grip cold metal and hold it for 30 seconds. The rubber cork design on the okiefs make it super easy to spray. It requires very little pressure to get the butane flowing well, and it's very quiet with no leaks at the tops. Zero hissing. Just the sound of butane flowing .

Some random pics of my tube in action, to give you an idea.

(without the cork)


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 23, 2012)

Damn they are actually kinda small haha, for some reason they looked really big on the site..

So that thing can fit 20 grams? Also I see that your bud on the left is ground up pretty well, do you prefer buds or ground up when you blast?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

datboybeezy281 said:


> Damn they are actually kinda small haha, for some reason they looked really big on the site..
> 
> So that thing can fit 20 grams? Also I see that your bud on the left is ground up pretty well, do you prefer buds or ground up when you blast?


They hold about 1oz, either a little more or a little less depending on the density of the material. They offer a larger tube, but I stick to the regular ones because I feel like you get better more complete flow over your material that way.


I prefer my material consistently ground, I use a 4 piece grinder and the bud falls through when its the size of a pencil eraser. I wouldn't recommend pulverizing your bud into dust, because when that gets wet and sticky with tane it will turn into a mucky substance that clogs up. You want an even flow of butane around your material for best yield and consistency .


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> They hold about 1oz, either a little more or a little less depending on the density of the material. They offer a larger tube, but I stick to the regular ones because I feel like you get better more complete flow over your material that way.
> 
> 
> I prefer my material consistently ground, I use a 4 piece grinder and the bud falls through when its the size of a pencil eraser. I wouldn't recommend pulverizing your bud into dust, because when that gets wet and sticky with tane it will turn into a mucky substance that clogs up. You want an even flow of butane around your material for best yield and consistency .


Yeah that actually makes a lot of sense.  Preciate it man, now I know okief is the way to go. Now that I think of it the stand for it is kinda defective because of the fact that the bho will stick to it. Do you ever get build up around the thing that holds the screen tight on the tube(can't remember what it's called)?? My little glass tube does and I was trying to figure out what is up, I think it's just the extractor period yuh know?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

datboybeezy281 said:


> Yeah that actually makes a lot of sense.  Preciate it man, now I know okief is the way to go. Now that I think of it the stand for it is kinda defective because of the fact that the bho will stick to it. Do you ever get build up around the thing that holds the screen tight on the tube(can't remember what it's called)?? My little glass tube does and I was trying to figure out what is up, I think it's just the extractor period yuh know?


The "thing that holds the screen" is whats known as a hose clamp  And the buildup is minimal, about as much as a dab. If you keep the screen nice, even and tight it will be ok. Creases in the screen or coffee filter lets the butane flow along & away from the screen.. You just slide the hose clamp over the stainless steel 120micron screen evenly, and you have no problems .

I reccomend a small (distance from head to handle, not small bit) flat head driver. Get those hose clamps on as tight as they go, again keep in mind thermal contraction. Everything is metal so don't worry about over tightening really. This is my favorite reason to use stainless steel for butane extractions. It will only tighten so far, no worries about coffee filter blow outs or over tightening a hose clamp and cracking a glass tube!


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 23, 2012)

Ah, now I feel retarded haha


----------



## WaxTaster (May 23, 2012)

Just wanted to comment about the Newport butane and the fact that it is $15 a can. The "near zero impurites" means simply it is under 50ppm contaminants, I believe the industry standard is around 15ppm anyways, so this really doesn't mean anything, it is simply a marketing tactic and when you pay $15 a can, you're paying at LEAST$7.50 of that price on marketing alone. Based on the cost of similar butanes, it's probably a little more, if you really want the purest you can get, go for n-butane, or Xikar brand butane. Xikar's standard is 15ppm, but most high quality brands are in the similar range; Xikar also costs roughly the same as newport at $4.99/100ml.

Excerpt from Xikar's site: Each production run of our butane is analyzed and is accompanied with a certificate of analysis. All of our butane is A28 aerosol grade butane triple refined to eliminate water and contaminants. Some talk about 3x refined or 4x refined or even 5x refined. These marketing slogans don't indicate the actual quality of the butane. If the refinement process isn't high quality you could refine it 100x and it may not be "clean" butane.

If Newport did that, THEN it may be worth $15 a can, otherwise it's just about the same quality as any other brand, like Colibri that is allowed to use the "near zero impurites" brand...


----------



## datboybeezy281 (May 23, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Just wanted to comment about the Newport butane and the fact that it is $15 a can. The "near zero impurites" means simply it is under 50ppm contaminants, I believe the industry standard is around 15ppm anyways, so this really doesn't mean anything, it is simply a marketing tactic and when you pay $15 a can, you're paying at LEAST$7.50 of that price on marketing alone. Based on the cost of similar butanes, it's probably a little more, if you really want the purest you can get, go for n-butane, or Xikar brand butane. Xikar's standard is 15ppm, but most high quality brands are in the similar range; Xikar also costs roughly the same as newport at 4.99/100ml.
> 
> Excerpt from Xikar's site: Each production run of our butane is analyzed and is accompanied with a certificate of analysis. All of our butane is A28 aerosol grade butane triple refined to eliminate water and contaminants. Some talk about 3x refined or 4x refined or even 5x refined. These marketing slogans don't indicate the actual quality of the butane. If the refinement process isn't high quality you could refine it 100x and it may not be "clean" butane.
> 
> If Newport did that, THEN it may be worth $15 a can, otherwise it's just about the same quality as any other brand, like Colibri that is allowed to use the "near zero impurites" brand...


+rep to you wax taster


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 24, 2012)

So I just found 70 grams of green shake and buds, when I was looking for a marble.... going to have 2+ oz to run for oil once I get my butane that I _did not anticipate_.



Finally some good news this week! Though i wish I found my marble too .


edit: was checking the ebay order to see if my tane had been shipped yet.. Then I realized it was already here.


----------



## connoisseurde420 (May 25, 2012)

lol! good shit im thinking about doing bho again but want to vac purge this time and get that down my last run was waxy and clear almost color of honey..after leaving it and whipping for several days.. i want to get a closed system but for now i play no tami yet but trying to figure out the best way to do it with open sysem..


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

You should start by getting a sweet ass dish .


----------



## Californicater (May 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Finally some good news this week! Though i wish I found my marble too .


Mr. Green has lost his marbles, oy vey...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

Californicater said:


> Mr. Green has lost his marbles, oy vey...


You make it sound like I was looking for more than one


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

Trying out the power 5x... Scraps run..







Ultra safe runs people! Take extra precautions.

120 micron screen (stainless steel), 1" tube (stainless steel)






Here is a picture of some random things placed around each other


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (May 25, 2012)

This thread is awesome! other than the tons of negative comments in the begging. All the oil/wax/concentrate look awesomes i wish i had me somes. Im going to attempt an ISO hash run next week with about 2 oz of material. Should be looking at a good return.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

Good luck! Start out small, if your not quite sure what your doing. Then apply experience to a bulk amount later once you have it down


----------



## researchkitty (May 25, 2012)

I'm glad you converted to Power 5X Sr V. Look forward to hearing what your thoughts are on it..........


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

Have you tried it or am I your guinea pig? 

Looks good, smells good and sprays good to me.. $42 a case shipped on 2.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 25, 2012)

That's expensive for butane that isn't vector. Why wouldn't u just get it wholesale? It's like 20$ for a tax id number. They are a good thing to have.show my a place that sells it wholesale and ill let u use my number. I havnt looked for power wholesale yet. I'm serious btw. Not just saying it to look cool. Find me a wholesaler and ill hook up all yall. Just Google it.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (May 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Good luck! Start out small, if your not quite sure what your doing. Then apply experience to a bulk amount later once you have it down


*I had my first attempt with iso hash about 4-5 months ago when i found out i could clean my grind and get hash from using rubbing alcohol. So after that i decided to give it a shot on 20g of good bud. I got a good run out of it, got a good amount back i know it wasn't the goldest but it got you fuckin high. Then i made more iso hash from my first PPP harvest and tried a few things differences. Now i think i got a good system down, i use alot of glass pans vs. using just one glass pan so the hash doesn't stick to the sides and in the corners of the dish, its so hard to scrap off with a straight razor and alot gets left behind. Like i said ill be posting pics of my next run as soon as i do it!*



dankshizzle said:


> That's expensive for butane that isn't vector. Why wouldn't u just get it wholesale? It's like 20$ for a tax id number. They are a good thing to have.show my a place that sells it wholesale and ill let u use my number. I havnt looked for power wholesale yet. I'm serious btw. Not just saying it to look cool. Find me a wholesaler and ill hook up all yall. Just Google it.


*Isnt vector only triple refined?*


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> That's expensive for butane that isn't vector. Why wouldn't u just get it wholesale? It's like 20$ for a tax id number. They are a good thing to have.show my a place that sells it wholesale and ill let u use my number. I havnt looked for power wholesale yet. I'm serious btw. Not just saying it to look cool. Find me a wholesaler and ill hook up all yall. Just Google it.


I would but I have to sell $400 of lighters per year to be a vector distributor... 2 cases lasts me about 2 months so it's OK for now .. 

$3.50 a can isnt bad (to me at least) - the headshops in town sell vector for 6-10 a can.. $100 a case now for the 400ml cans. Online was $65 a case of vector shipped.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2012)

So this is various shake mixed together.. I'd estimate, 10-20 strains.. Only about an eighth of actual bud was used. Turned out pretty good considering the material used. Should be a VERY interesting flavor, and medication!




















hi res macro butane bubbles 






Freshly scraped






First vac purge






2nd vac purge






After 5 vac purges, final product.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 26, 2012)

Smoke report?


----------



## researchkitty (May 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Have you tried it or am I your guinea pig?
> 
> Looks good, smells good and sprays good to me.. $42 a case shipped on 2.


I've ordered the 296 can quantity five times.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 26, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Smoke report?


_Smooth_. Very _very_ smooth. I'd say one of the smoothest oils I've ever made, it's strange really. You take a king size dab, expect to get choked the fuck up water ready to go.. and just don't cough at all. Makes it very easy to just keep medicating and medicating, as I'm realizing after 8 dabs.

I wonder if that has ANY coincidence that the smoothest oil I ever made, is the only time I used a different brand of butane . Possibly not! But possibly.

As far as the actual hash, it's awesome. Lots of flavors, at least 6 discernable flavors from the past few months. in the hash mix I know there was a A little tangerine dream, some sour kush trim, some blueberry shake, some keif, master kush, lots of chemdawg shake, mr nice guy, hash plant, bubblegum x sour kush, banana kush, and about 6 unknown strains and more I cant remember ... comes on skunky and hashy, moves on to sweet fruity, and ends a with a little of both..


Either way I'm hooked on the power so far, not like it's super better or anything. It's just cheaper, and has that cool metal nozzle. I think the cans are cooler too, and a lot more visible against a dirt hill when your shooting the empties  (to puncture in order to recycle the aluminum cans, of course).




researchkitty said:


> I've ordered the 296 can quantity five times.


 are you serious?


----------



## researchkitty (May 26, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> are you serious?



Yup! Sure am.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 26, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Yup! Sure am.


Do you have any pictures of your product?


----------



## meezy4tw (May 27, 2012)

A buddy and I actually just used power 5x today. lol heres a pic. we ran 6 ounces and got 7.6 on the scale, it says 7.7 but the paper weighed .1.  I think our stuff came out lovely. It's stable but pliable, and if I drop it it shatters.


edit* we did do a vac purge at 25 and a sit time of 20 minutes in between a total of 4 times.


----------



## SofaKingPurp (May 27, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Here's a few hours ago............. After the oil was really bubbly in the jar and scraped, it was instead of vac purged, placed in the plate warmer in the kitchen. It keeps it around 150 degrees or so. After an hour and no bubbles left, I get peanut butter.........


The glass tube you use. Whats it called and where do I get one? Thanks.


----------



## meezy4tw (May 27, 2012)

SofaKingPurp said:


> The glass tube you use. Whats it called and where do I get one? Thanks.


I forget the name they have for them. I just call them "those pyrex tubes for bho extraction". Usually from my experience you can find them in headshops, just ask the guy behind the counter. I haven't really checked online too much though so you could try.
You could also make your own with some stainless steel pipe, micron screen(s), a couple clamps and a rubber stopper type thing.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 27, 2012)

meezy4tw said:


> You could also make your own with some stainless steel pipe, micron screen(s), a couple clamps and a rubber stopper type thing.




Or your could just buy the entire, complete BHO setup from okief that comes with extras and works perfect.

http://okief.com/bho.html







Okief said:


> _ Included with each tube:
> 1 base with tube(s)
> 1 rubber stopper
> 2 pieces of 120 micron stainless mesh
> ...


FREE shipping going on now with promo code 'freeshipping' (without quotes).


I use them.


----------



## biglungs (May 27, 2012)

meezy4tw said:


> A buddy and I actually just used power 5x today. lol heres a pic. we ran 6 ounces and got 7.6




that is a very poor return


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 27, 2012)

I used 3 oz of scraps (shake, trim, keif) and got 10g even back... I thought that was a slightly small return (though easily explained by the lack of actual nuggets).

UNLESS meezy4tw is talking about processing *trim*? I usually get about 2-3g per oz of frosty trim.. I will usually spray about 2oz and get 4-5g oil in return after purging.


Let us know perhaps we an help  Oil looks pretty good and stable from the picture though!


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (May 28, 2012)

verde i like the fact that you vac purge your oil a few times, that way you know its all thc and no butane. I posted a question earlier, dank said vector is better? i thought they were only 3x refined and the stuff you got was 5x refined


----------



## researchkitty (May 28, 2012)

SofaKingPurp said:


> The glass tube you use. Whats it called and where do I get one? Thanks.


Its called a Glass Honey Oil Extractor, and I sell them for $25 delivered. I make them myself on the torch. Just shoot me a PM if you or anyone wants one. I've sold about 30 of them to RIU folks over the last year.


----------



## neef (May 28, 2012)

if your erl choke you out and make you cough your lungs out does that mean tane is since present?


----------



## meezy4tw (May 28, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I used 3 oz of scraps (shake, trim, keif) and got 10g even back... I thought that was a slightly small return (though easily explained by the lack of actual nuggets).
> 
> UNLESS meezy4tw is talking about processing *trim*? I usually get about 2-3g per oz of frosty trim.. I will usually spray about 2oz and get 4-5g oil in return after purging.
> 
> ...


Indeed my friend that was made with trim.  I'm still learning too lol


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2012)

I don't think vector is better.its just that a lot of people are die hard vector fans. And its probably the most expensive butane out.


----------



## researchkitty (May 28, 2012)

neef said:


> if your erl choke you out and make you cough your lungs out does that mean tane is since present?


It means you got the perfect size dab.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2012)

Yes, my oil is always smooth. Keep purging if every hit makes you cough a lung out. I can take .4 dabs and not cough. 
So no pics of ANY of the oil u made with 5 250 packs of butane? And you cough your lungs out every hit? Scary..


----------



## SofaKingPurp (May 28, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Its called a Glass Honey Oil Extractor, and I sell them for $25 delivered. I make them myself on the torch. Just shoot me a PM if you or anyone wants one. I've sold about 30 of them to RIU folks over the last year.


Right on man. I may have to do that. I use a stainless turkey baster right now. But like the idea of using glass.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2012)

I have mitten made extractors. With stoppers, fittings, and filters. Fyi


----------



## researchkitty (May 28, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Do you have any pictures of your product?





dankshizzle said:


> Yes, my oil is always smooth. Keep purging if every hit makes you cough a lung out. I can take .4 dabs and not cough.
> So no pics of ANY of the oil u made with 5 250 packs of butane? And you cough your lungs out every hit? Scary..


2 years of growing. Harvest every 2 weeks. 3 pounds every two weeks, sometimes 4 pounds if we did the big room. How much trim and popcorn would that be for you? Unless you missed it, the grow was 16,800 watts of power.

Here's the butane I have left since the grow ended a month back.







Was there something else you had to say dank? Would you like dated receipts to "prove" to you that I bought that much butane? LOL


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2012)

I just asked to see the end product, not saying you didn't order it.. lol


----------



## researchkitty (May 28, 2012)

I've posted pictures (in this thread) numerous times. =P We need to get you a vBulletin tutorial.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 28, 2012)

I need a tutorial because I didn't see your picture in the 2142 posts? Yeah...
And it wasn't easier to just post a picture rather than make a assanine comment that made no sense? Shit. Nevermind. Sorry I asked..


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (May 28, 2012)

2143.....whoopsss.....2144...lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 28, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> I've posted pictures (in this thread) numerous times. =P We need to get you a vBulletin tutorial.


Regardless you should post some of your new oil up  . Pleeez, for me?

The last I remember seeing is that bright yellow erlz in that bowl/dish on the scale 



dankshizzle said:


> I don't think vector is better.its just that a lot of people are die hard vector fans. And its probably the most expensive butane out.


Yeah I'm with you on that one now. I feel like vector was decently priced before the whole BHO thing went to High Times and everyone started 'making' BHO.

I definitely think the Power is good stuff too. I'm sure there are more good brands out there but I'll likely stick with the Power 5x for a while .




neef said:


> if your erl choke you out and make you cough your lungs out does that mean tane is since present?


Depends on how much your dabbing. Everyone has a limit to how much hashish they can inhale before their lungs or esophagus are irritated enough to make you cough 

I think ResearchKitty was touching on the, "you don't get off til' you cough" saying.. Which I agree with  ... There is a difference between a cough from hash, and cough from butane. I don't go around dabbing oils that are wet with tane, but I imagine the burning /coughing would be much different. More of a burning, painful cough. 

Though I think it goes to say - If your in pain, your not getting high correctly.


----------



## neef (May 29, 2012)

just got done with my second run under my belt yesterday. what do you think? mixed some keif in there.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 29, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I don't think vector is better.its just that a lot of people are die hard vector fans. And its probably the most expensive butane out.


I do dislike repeating myself but I do it all the time anyways, I posted a few days ago that there is at least a 99% chance of vector and power coming from the SAME factory, power5x and power 7x are the SAME THING, and vector is simply a more expensive version, possibly with odorizers added, can't believe no one notices the smell from vector vs power.

And SRV, I still think the power is cheaper and better than vector, and customers don't usually lie about what they like better so they can keep getting the crappy stuff...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 29, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> I do dislike repeating myself but I do it all the time anyways, I posted a few days ago that there is at least a 99% chance of vector and power coming from the SAME factory, power5x and power 7x are the SAME THING, and vector is simply a more expensive version, possibly with odorizers added, can't believe no one notices the smell from vector vs power.
> 
> And SRV, I still think the power is cheaper and better than vector, and customers don't usually lie about what they like better so they can keep getting the crappy stuff...


I'm starting to get closer to being on your page..

Sure enough, your argument about Korea exporting only one quality of butane - and the fact that both Vector and Power 5x cans are both labeled "Made In Korea".. Makes me believe what your saying to be true 


I felt like I _did_ notice a difference between the Vector and Power 5x. I feel like vector does smell _different_. As in _worse.. _different.

I can't quite put my finger on it, but like I said the Power 5x sap seems to be smoother on the exhale than any oil I've ever made with vector. Makes me wonder, even though I have seen the MSDS of Vector Quintuple refined Butane and didn't see anything other than the 'basic stuff'.

& just to add The materials for the power 5x run were in no way better than the materials for the average vector bho run (in my experiences). And again, the Power 5x BHO is likely the smoothest oil I've made (been using the same tek, for a while now. Only changed variable was brand of butane used).

All in all I think I dig this Power Butane enough to change my preference 



ControlledEnviorment said:


> verde i like the fact that you vac purge your oil a few times, that way you know its all thc and no butane. I posted a question earlier, dank said vector is better? i thought they were only 3x refined and the stuff you got was 5x refined


Thanks  Yeah, I definitly try to go past the point where it doesn't react to the vacuum after a few minutes. I like to clean things as much as I can .

Quintuple refined is the only thing i've seen vector butane labeled as, and that means '5 times refined'.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 29, 2012)

A lot of butanes come out of Korea. I wonder why. It's probably all basically the same just different labels. I've used power, fasfil, lucienna and vector. They all can make good sap if you do it right.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 30, 2012)

I had one can of fasfil left. So I filled my torch and ran a tube. This is made with trim I had laying around. A mix of incredible hulk and blue Hell trim.


----------



## neef (May 30, 2012)

do you all normally freeze your material before you blast it with the butane/alcohol?


----------



## dankshizzle (May 30, 2012)

I never have.


----------



## meezy4tw (May 30, 2012)

neef said:


> do you all normally freeze your material before you blast it with the butane/alcohol?



Nah man I never have either. The butane going in the tube usually does that for you from my experience.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 31, 2012)

I have and I haven't... i feel like it adds an extra un-necessary process.. never noticed too much of a difference. As dank says the tube/material gets super cold from the butane as it is.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 31, 2012)

neef said:


> do you all normally freeze your material before you blast it with the butane/alcohol?


Superchill the solvent always; superchill plant material if doing an alcohol extraction, or if working with fresh, undried material.

Cold solvents are more selective, freezing locks out a lot of water solubles, but not all.

If working with fresh material it MUST be frozen, when working with alcohol, EVERYTHING should be kept as cold as possible, done in a walk in freezer if possible...

Edit: If you freeze your already dried material pre-extraction you actually add more moisture to the mix which you don't really want, with exception of cold water extracts.


----------



## WaxTaster (May 31, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> A lot of butanes come out of Korea. I wonder why. It's probably all basically the same just different labels. I've used power, fasfil, lucienna and vector. They all can make good sap if you do it right.


In both North and South Korea, butane is in the top 3 exports 

Honestly though we could argue and speculate till the cows come home about which is better, but until we actually get to see that Power5x/7x MSDS it's just that, speculation. I'm stickin with my theory though... Don't need a power msds because it's already out there as something else... Food for thought.

In the end, go with what you like, and what isn't going to harm your end user


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 31, 2012)

I feel like chemical analysis of the various cans of consumer available butane should be available to the consumer. I would think it should be like nutrition facts, all ingredients listed. 

But no that's not the case, because I haven't been able to find a power5/7x , or fasfil MSDS. Only speculations, as wax tester contended!


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Jun 1, 2012)

there are places you can send out this stuff to get it tested im sure if you look hard enough.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I feel like chemical analysis of the various cans of consumer available butane should be available to the consumer. I would think it should be like nutrition facts, all ingredients listed.
> 
> But no that's not the case, because I haven't been able to find a power5/7x , or fasfil MSDS. Only speculations, as wax tester contended!


A new brand just came out. Super cheap compared to power and vector. Anyone know anything about Spark 7x?

http://www.spark7x.com/


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm starting to get closer to being on your page..
> 
> Sure enough, your argument about Korea exporting only one quality of butane - and the fact that both Vector and Power 5x cans are both labeled "Made In Korea".. Makes me believe what your saying to be true
> 
> ...


Power seems to blast quicker, suggesting it has more propellant than vector. More propellant = more propane, less butane.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 1, 2012)

neef said:


> if your erl choke you out and make you cough your lungs out does that mean tane is since present?


If it sparks that means tane is present.


----------



## WaxTaster (Jun 2, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> A new brand just came out. Super cheap compared to power and vector. Anyone know anything about Spark 7x?
> 
> http://www.spark7x.com/


I heard someone talking about releasing a new brand of butane with extractions in mind that's "better than power or vector" I can check to see if that's it and get back... Still it's from Korea and it states right in the bottom of the page "largest import company in the world" So I doubt, since it again comes from Korea, that it is any cleaner... Let me do some investigations though and I'll report back my findings!

Edit: 3 whole terminals, say's that page (and it's right), so even assuming power/vector/fasfil each come from a different terminal, there isn't going to be a significant difference, but if one terminal has say more or less sulfur present to start, it could explain a slightly different smell, but again it's unlikely that they vary significantly. 

Honestly though I believe we don't see MSDS for power and fasfil is because the company does have an MSDS for their gas solutions, but when I distribute YOUR product and you already have the MSDS for it, I don't need one, because there is already one present, from the manufacturer.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is an extractor made by Ford motor co. Someone dropped it off at the shop today... Thought it was funny..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2012)

pretty neat, doesn't look like there is a whole lot of room to attach a screen though?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 4, 2012)

That's the first thing I told him. It fits a hose clamp perfectly. But I told him to make the arms higher up if any. And thinner where it goes into the pan. Detachable if possible. Also a ford stamped logo is needed.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 4, 2012)

I honestly don't even use the feet if the tube has them. Just straight up tell him to remove the feet , not worth the weld!

Get one of these if you don't have one. It's sillicone.







My hand doesn't even feel the chill from the tube, and I have a damn death grip on the metal when holding it with the grippy silicon pad!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 4, 2012)

That looks cool, I just wear welding gloves. I'm not a foot guy either. I got a elbow lock that the feet interfere with. Death grip that bitch.


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm back with more questions xD Anyoneever put dry ice in the end of your tube when blasting??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't advise you to putting dry ice in a partially sealed steel tube.

Pipe bomb much?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah, do one or the other. Dry ice or tane


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 5, 2012)

i tried reading this thread, and i just gave up after page 9....
i wanna see someone do this http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabi...emistry2.shtml


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 5, 2012)

somethings wrong with that link. this one should work http://www.totse2.com/totse/en/drugs/marijuana/cnb2thc.html


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jun 5, 2012)

fonzirelli said:


> i tried reading this thread, and i just gave up after page 9....
> i wanna see someone do this http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabi...emistry2.shtml


I tried reading that link, and I just gave up after 9 words.........
why complicate something easy....tube,trim,tane....pretty simple!!!


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 6, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I tried reading that link, and I just gave up after 9 words.........
> why complicate something easy....tube,trim,tane....pretty simple!!!


But it shows you how to pointlessly add unnecessary solvents to your extracts and kill off all your waxes and terpins so you can turn your nice yummy tasting wax into bland hash oil. But on the bright side, it might max your extracts slightly stronger. Because, you know, the biggest problem with BHO is that it's not strong enough.


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 6, 2012)

no. its not that its not strong enough. its the fact that the purest budder in the world still has other cannabinoids in it. i want to try pure thc without the other cannabinoids. strength has nothing to do with it. its different. thats all. but hey, if you cant do it, just say you cant do it. 

sorry but after the first few pages, i didnt want to take the chance of reading 200 more pages of senseless shit talking.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> But it shows you how to pointlessly add unnecessary solvents to your extracts and kill off all your waxes and terpins so you can turn your nice yummy tasting wax into bland hash oil. But on the bright side, it might max your extracts slightly stronger. Because, you know, the biggest problem with BHO is that it's not strong enough.


now now children... ... lets please keep this discussion civil and sarcasm free .

Thanks for the share fonz! Erowid for the win!


----------



## jdro (Jun 6, 2012)

fonzirelli said:


> no. its not that its not strong enough. its the fact that the purest budder in the world still has other cannabinoids in it. i want to try pure thc without the other cannabinoids. strength has nothing to do with it. its different. thats all. but hey, if you cant do it, just say you cant do it.
> 
> sorry but after the first few pages, i didnt want to take the chance of reading 200 more pages of senseless shit talking.


Turn your settings so that you see max amount of posts per page. I only see 50 pages in this thread. Makes it ALOT easier to go through and read.


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 6, 2012)

jdro said:


> Turn your settings so that you see max amount of posts per page. I only see 50 pages in this thread. Makes it ALOT easier to go through and read.


...oh ok. yea that would make life a little simpler, wouldnt it?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 6, 2012)

jdro said:


> Turn your settings so that you see max amount of posts per page. I only see 50 pages in this thread. Makes it ALOT easier to go through and read.


40 posts per page, 55 pages here ^.^


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 6, 2012)

fonzirelli said:


> no. its not that its not strong enough. its the fact that the purest budder in the world still has other cannabinoids in it. i want to try pure thc without the other cannabinoids.


pure thc without cbd in it is extremely unpleasant.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

sum interesting stuff over here in this thread verde. =D very nicely done. im subbed. =)


----------



## torontohydro (Jun 8, 2012)

hey i would like to know how to make good budder could anyone help me out? thanks


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 8, 2012)

Churn cream..
or whip bho....
i recommend the first option over the second..


----------



## WaxTaster (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> But it shows you how to pointlessly add unnecessary solvents to your extracts and kill off all your waxes and terpins so you can turn your nice yummy tasting wax into bland hash oil. But on the bright side, it might max your extracts slightly stronger. Because, you know, the biggest problem with BHO is that it's not strong enough.


Actually the point of isomerization is to change, or re-arrange, the structure of molecules in low grade material, with inactive forms of THC to the more active form of THC. It's a waste to do it with high quality material, but you can continuously isomerize into a more potent product. The US military experiments with isomerization in the 1950's and '60s, I believe they discovered 8 stereoisomers, 2 of which they claimed "did nothing", but rather, as we know now, modulate the other cannabinoids...

In short, Isomerizations turns your crap into non-crap, that you could eat or inject to get an effect. At one some point you can distill roughly 5x and only get a 2x as potent product.
The US military stopped experimentation because it was not economically viable as a weapon, and at one point they reached a dosage of roughly 55µg/KG (55/1,000,000 of a gram) of body weight, had effects for upwards of 30 hours and people, and got scared because it lowered heart rate so drastically...


----------



## WaxTaster (Jun 9, 2012)

torontohydro said:


> hey i would like to know how to make good budder could anyone help me out? thanks


Honestly, if you don't have any other techs down, I wouldn't suggest trying to make budder as your first tech, 9/10 who don't know what they're doing fuck up so bad it's a tane soup and it's not pleasant, go for some nice shatter or amber sap, get those techs down, then move to budders/crumble if you still really want to...


----------



## Beeb Beebman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good lord this entire thread is CHOCK FULL of AMAZING information!!! Many thanks to all those who have contributed.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jun 12, 2012)

WaxTaster said:


> Actually the point of isomerization is to change, or re-arrange, the structure of molecules in low grade material, with inactive forms of THC to the more active form of THC.


Heat alone will convert thc-a into d9thc. Putting a lighter to it, vaporizing it, or even baking it into an edible should take care of that. 



> It's a waste to do it with high quality material, but you can continuously isomerize into a more potent product.


Potent in terms of thc. But without cbd to take the edge off, that sounds extremely unpleasant. 

I'd still argue it's pointless. I can't imagine a reason why anyone would want that. 



> In short, Isomerizations turns your crap into non-crap, that you could eat or inject to get an effect. At one some point you can distill roughly 5x and only get a 2x as potent product.


Ever seen someone injected with pure thc? Looks like a bad acid trip.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Ever seen someone injected with pure thc? Looks like a bad acid trip.



How much THC are we talking?

I'm game. Trying to get "too" high is like a sport for me. Though I hardly succeed.


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 12, 2012)

ive seen people on pure thc. to me it looked like a pretty good acid trip. and i would just take a couple hits of a nice indica if it was too much. i like to trip. and id rather try pure thc than to ever do any of the other shit again.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm scared of needles... But I have a turkey basters. Baste it till u taste it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm scared of needles too, never touch em. Don't need 'em.

But hey, if a big doctor from a big study in a hospital wants to inject people with absurd amounts of lab grade THC in a controlled hospital environment with someone trained to administer the THC to me.. without me having to pay... I'm not gonna say no. Shit, I'd likely do it for free! Same thing with IV DMT.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 12, 2012)

here is some errl I made, hard to see..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 12, 2012)

This; 


Made this;




And was smoked with this;

View attachment 2209532

it's not really resin...
View attachment 2209531
​


----------



## fonzirelli (Jun 12, 2012)

looks delicious...if i use alcohol, does my budder have the potential to come out that good?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is my newest addition. The heady ti, a skillet for royalty. I got the hook up on these. I'm a retailer now. Pm me for details. 





sooooo bomb


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 12, 2012)

fonzirelli said:


> looks delicious...if i use alcohol, does my budder have the potential to come out that good?


If you do quick rise iso flushes you can get similar results...

make sure your 99% iso is cold, DAMN cold... as in, leave it, and the product (bud, trimmings, etc) in the freezer for about 3-5 days before using them. Keep them in the freezer until the last second before using them, and work quickly. 

Run your iso through coffee filters a few times, until it's see through and all the suspended trichomes have been removed. Cook as per usual, I usually cook it until there's a small amount left and then let it evaporate the old fashioned way, or using extremely low heat (heating pad etc.), not the stove...



*This is my Iso oil....*​

It's pretty good! But honestly, it's waaaay more work - and I don't think it's quite as good. Still gets you pretty wrote-off, but it doesn't taste as good, and isn't as smooth...

*

Here's some of my whipped BHO... 
*

*
Here's some of my Bubble Hash >.>*
​


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 13, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> here is some errl I made, hard to see..



Looks perfect my man... _almost_ translucent, except for that healthy hash yellow.

Anything different with your tek besides materials this time? Looks phenominal. Also digging the micro bubbles, did you vac purge or what? 

Heady TI is sweet. Sell me some   *wrapped on glass of course*


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 13, 2012)

I got 1.3g from 8g of some dank chem dawg nugs. Vac purge always. I been getting better at it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 13, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I been getting better at it.


nice man.. i had some chem dawg recently but it was pretty awful outdoor, would love to see some chem dawg in it's full dankness.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh I found the pic of the Bubble Hash I was looking for, this one shows the inside of the "gold ball"


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 13, 2012)

Lots of great info in here. I am still learning about the different kinds of concentrates. I started out with ISO and then got into ice wax. After I play around with this for a while, I will try out some other methods.
Here is some of the ice wax from my last batch. This is from White Widow trim and Kush trim. It still has a couple days to dry. Let me know how it looks. 
View attachment 2211737View attachment 2211738


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 19, 2012)

New butane that's coming out for concentrates.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 19, 2012)

Look mr riz3 its not just for lighters. It's universal.


----------



## biglungs (Jun 19, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Look mr riz3 its not just for lighters. It's universal.




ALL gas cans say that i think


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, probably. Fasfil just says premium butane. The universal just says it has tips. In my defense, it was early.


----------



## budlover13 (Jun 20, 2012)

biglungs said:


> ALL gas cans say that i think
> 
> View attachment 2219192



And the majority yield real fine concentrates imo.


----------



## datboybeezy281 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey verde, any tips on getting your screen to sit flush with no creases on the okief extractor?? I Feel like I'm losing a lil yield.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 20, 2012)

I just stretch the screen out so its flat, then shape it with my hand, then slip the ring over just a little loose so it pushes the screen down and I tighten it...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

OK! I'm reloaded!


----------



## torsion (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone water cure their buds before extracting? After reading the small amount of info about water curing I could find on-line, it sounds like it would be a great way to prep buds for a solvent extraction. I am trying a water cure for the first time (a small 1 jar experiment) and I will run a tube (butane extraction) of both air cured and water cured for comparisons sake.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

torsion said:


> Does anyone water cure their buds before extracting? After reading the small amount of info about water curing I could find on-line, it sounds like it would be a great way to prep buds for a solvent extraction. I am trying a water cure for the first time (a small 1 jar experiment) and I will run a tube (butane extraction) of both air cured and water cured for comparisons sake.


Honest question: What do you hope to achieve with the water cure? Also, are you planning on extracting BHO, or ISO-hash?

The only thing water curing is going to do is take out more of the chlorophyll. I guess if your doing ISO this could be helpful, as ISO will also take out some chlorophyll if you leave it soaking too long. Butane as a non polar solvent though, means the chlorophyll content doesn't really matter, and you shouldn't worry about dirtying your BHO with chlorophyll. 


I mean chlorophyll?

More like.. *Borophyll!! * right? right?


----------



## torsion (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually, I am trying a water cure because mother nature can be a bitch.. I found a plant in the back of my tent, that I had not been paying enough attention too with a mild case of Botrytis. I decided to pull it early (only about a week early) and as my luck would have it I get rainy weather and 99% humidity right when I am trying to dry my mold-prone buds. (Mind you it is winter in my part of the world and usually the humidity now would be under 30%) So I figured that this was as good a time as any to test out water curing.


----------



## kolz2788 (Jun 23, 2012)

figured i'd post this here to see if anyone had any experience with this..

*Heat Treated BHO Edibles*
https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=33499&highlight=cooking+bho


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 23, 2012)

another shot of the periscope


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Jun 24, 2012)

from borofarm?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2012)

That ones from Hitman glass


----------



## neef (Jun 24, 2012)

kolz2788 said:


> figured i'd post this here to see if anyone had any experience with this..
> 
> *Heat Treated BHO Edibles*
> https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=33499&highlight=cooking+bho
> ...


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Jun 24, 2012)

yea hadnt seen any boro farm on dewars, tried the bellybutton and was personally very unimpressed havent had a chance to give these a go but may have to look like they function a bit better. 

lil glory hole dunk since it is the concentrate corner
[video=facebook;334559789943963]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=334559789943963[/video]


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 24, 2012)

They got better hits because it' restricted. Unlike the belly button.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 24, 2012)

dank how are you liking that sovereignty recycler?

They seem like a good idea to me just so much $$ clear, I can't imagine how much extra worked ran ya!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jun 24, 2012)

That's sweet Chief!!!.....who makes that???


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, those are actually made by me endscycle, i make em for TiPower (the ones whos titanium is on there) So you can find it at their retailers or at headyglass.com. I dont know if there on the site yet but if you check out the tipower facebook page you can get more info.

posted this in my glass thread but should be appropriate here. weedmaps came by to hangout and dab the glory hole and the atom. All glass i made in the vid
[video=youtube;fnFpFUkTH3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnFpFUkTH3Q[/video]


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 25, 2012)

Niggas always ask me why i get so high!
[video=youtube;CQZAwN3dvDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQZAwN3dvDA&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey man..... why your male males always so cool 

I only have this up down shit, your going all multi directional..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 27, 2012)

paper clip downstem. pretty much just a drop down so the dome isnt in ur face lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 27, 2012)

I bet it's nice for reclaim... I need one of those things.

I have that stemless sovereignty and the reclaim just goes right into the diffuser. I probably have a g of claim in there right now .


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 8, 2012)

Found Vector in a local head shop for cheap...$55 for a case of 320ml cans...cheap right???....then noticed he had a couple cases that were a little taller than the others....447ml cans!!!! Dude claims they have a little more pressure than the standard cans too...and...$80 a case...can wait to do a run!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 8, 2012)

Endless.. I'm a power 5x head now... You should check it out, if your shops are wallet raping you for vector like mine were ($110+tax on the big can vector cases, YEAH fuckin' right.)

I _almost_ feel like it makes better oil. It almost tastes better/smoother. I'd reccomend you do a run and see for yourself! I got it $40 a case! 300mL cans, works out to be 240mL more in a vector 12 case of 320mL cans vs a power 5x case of 300mL.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely will check it out....I'm always willing to save $$$...lol...I'm just still in shock over the large cans...never seen 'em.

Anyone taking advantage of the ALT 7:10 sale??? Just ordered a Vector Nitro torch and 18mm V3 fin myself


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 8, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Definitely will check it out....I'm always willing to save $$$...lol...I'm just still in shock over the large cans...never seen 'em.
> 
> Anyone taking advantage of the ALT 7:10 sale??? Just ordered a Vector Nitro torch and 18mm V3 fin myself



Nah I didn't see that! I might pick up another dabber and stand though.


----------



## Dan Kone (Jul 8, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Found Vector in a local head shop for cheap...$55 for a case of 320ml cans...cheap right???....then noticed he had a couple cases that were a little taller than the others....447ml cans!!!! Dude claims they have a little more pressure than the standard cans too...and...$80 a case...can wait to do a run!!!


I just did a side by side test with vector and power 5 and noticed zero difference what so ever. I do not believe the quality difference in vector is worth the extra money.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> I just did a side by side test with vector and power 5 and noticed zero difference what so ever. I do not believe the quality difference in vector is worth the extra money.


Exactly. I wasn't a believer at first either until I tried. I recommend you folks try it out! Fuck vector, if they're going to charge out the ass.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 9, 2012)

nice thread verde!


----------



## kolz2788 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just noticed power 5x is much cheaper then vector... 

bought to pop on these.. http://www.amazon.com/Power-Butane-Super-Refined-Fuel/dp/B0055OMEZU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341939948&sr=8-1&keywords=5x+butane


12cans, 300ml = $37.36


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

Look what the ford motor co guy brought me today. Limh


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 10, 2012)

Pretty neat stuff!

I realllly like how the feet are pointed, as to have the least surface area! Although I'm a fan of a tube without feet .

The v2 on that looks a lot better than the v1! I really like the caps too. Big ups for the new custom tubes!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 10, 2012)

I drew him a diagram fir removable feet


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2012)

happy 7:10 day, dabheads.....


----------



## chiefpuffaloe (Jul 10, 2012)

happy dabbing everyone!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 11, 2012)

That looks like FUN!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 11, 2012)

Hour glass dabber


----------



## irieie (Jul 11, 2012)

jilly bean wax


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

Jilly bean wax? Oh thats my dream man! I got 3 regular jilly seeds lying in wait!!

You GOTTA show me the plants that came from .. How well did the jilly grow? I've heard mixed reviews about the grow, but pretty much everyone I've heard LOVES the smoke/taste/effects!


----------



## irieie (Jul 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Jilly bean wax? Oh thats my dream man! I got 3 regular jilly seeds lying in wait!!
> 
> You GOTTA show me the plants that came from .. How well did the jilly grow? I've heard mixed reviews about the grow, but pretty much everyone I've heard LOVES the smoke/taste/effects!


it is a medium plant to grow. big stretch and heavy yield but a lot of branching so canopy maintenance is key. here is a pick of the plants. i still have this pheno going. very skunky orange smell and taste. the high is very uplifting and sativa. many patients find an anti-depressant effect from the high.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

They look exellent! I will have to give it a go after I run this white widow next!

Last questions: What was the flower time total, and rough size difference between day 1 flower and the last day of flower?

I just wanted to get you while your here


----------



## irieie (Jul 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> They look exellent! I will have to give it a go after I run this white widow next!
> 
> Last questions: What was the flower time total, and rough size difference between day 1 flower and the last day of flower?
> 
> I just wanted to get you while your here


The stretch is about 2.5 times but you can mitigate it if you scrog. This strain branches a lot in flower so I suggest heavy pruning on under growth to boost top bud size. I flowered in about 60 days from 12/12 could have gone a little longer I like to harvest with little to no amber. At 60 there was maybe 5-10% amber the rest cloudy. She does develop most of her Chrystal's late though as well as her smell. 

PS: you can ask me as many questions as you would like. I spend a lot of tike in the az section but now that I posted here I am subbed. For good reason too his thread is pretty killer. Real heads up in here.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 12, 2012)

All I know is I got a couple Jilly Bean Wax hits in Colo Springs and was fucking blazed!!!!!!


----------



## irieie (Jul 12, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> All I know is I got a couple Jilly Bean Wax hits in Colo Springs and was fucking blazed!!!!!!


My room mate took one and had to lay down in a dark room for a bit. Its like a rocket ship


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is some pineapple express 56 days into 12/12.








Waiting for it to ripen up! After a nice cure it should run some gooood BHO!


----------



## kolz2788 (Jul 14, 2012)

is that pe from g13 labs?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes sir that's the breeder .


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just amazed at the yields I get when using the turkey baster with coffee filters...7gs of bud to 1g of oil and not even using half a can of 'tane.....when using the okeif extraction tube using around 24gs of bud I barely get two....if that.......Verde....what am I doing wrong????.....I think its my blasting method....when releasing tane i spray for 10 seconds then stop for ten..then repeat till can is empty....making sure to never remove the can to keep the pressure heading out the filter end......I feel I'm releasing too fast when using the okeif tube and the oil freezes inside the tube with the butane before it even makes it to the filter....should I release in shorter burst and pause longer in between????? 

I'm prepping 24gs of bud now to go in four basters using only one of the large cans of vector...I think I'm done with the okeif tube.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 14, 2012)

Well how are you preparing your herb before you pack it? I grind it uniformly in a 4 piece grinder so the pieces are the same sized chunks. You certainly don't want dust. You could have some non-uniformity issues going around causing some spots to get more butane and some spots to stay dry.. I also hold a can down until its gone, then use another 1/4 of a can for an oz of bud.

I spray in okeif tubes and get 4-6g of oil back from 28 g all day... Usually 3.5-4 for an oz trim.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 14, 2012)

I do run through a grinder as well....its just a SweetLeaf two piece tho....maybe should try my four piece...It would be a little more broke up ,but not too much different.

So your saying you just straight up run through a can???....no stopping at all till the cans gone??? Last run I did through the okeif tube, I emptied the tube immediately after ,and it had damn near golden ice chunks throughout the trash.....and thats with the periodic stopping.....?????


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 14, 2012)

It just sounds like your not getting a good flow. Not sure exactly what the problem is. Just pack it loose and chunky. And a two piece grinder means your manually grinding it down to a certain size until you choose to stop, use a four piece, where it falls through the holes once its the size of the hole. That way it's all uniform size, and it doesn't clog up in the tube.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 15, 2012)

After posting that I thought,What a dumb ass...of course the four piece is gonna break it up more....so......with four basters loaded up with 7gs each using one 447ml can on all four...yielded 4.5gs....my best run yet....yeah me!!!
With that larger can I just blasted each baster till it started to run clear then counted to ten then went to the next baster....the last, one once it started to run clear I was able to count to 15 so I was pretty close on equaling the butane usage on the four basters with one can.
....and 447ml in a 11"x7" pyrex pan is alot of fkn butane!!!

..........edit......
Ok....so that's way too much oil to whip and hope like hell you got most the 'tane out....I've had GREAT results in the past whipping small amounts but this is unreal....I'll be picking up that HarborFreight vac pump, any ideas on what to get for a vac chamber.....I like this one but it's kinda pricey
http://www.amazon.com/Nalgene-Vacuum-Chamber-Nalgene®/dp/B001CL4BIS


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> After posting that I thought,What a dumb ass...of course the four piece is gonna break it up more....so......with four basters loaded up with 7gs each using one 447ml can on all four...yielded 4.5gs....my best run yet....yeah me!!!
> With that larger can I just blasted each baster till it started to run clear then counted to ten then went to the next baster....the last, one once it started to run clear I was able to count to 15 so I was pretty close on equaling the butane usage on the four basters with one can.
> ....and 447ml in a 11"x7" pyrex pan is alot of fkn butane!!!
> 
> ...


This should save you a couple $$. http://www.opticsplanet.com/nalge-nunc-vacuum-chambers-nalgene-5305-0609.html

It's exactly what I use, and the same place I got it from. I'd reccomend picking up the harbor freight pump at a local store, they are SUPER easy to damage during shipping. The one on the front of the rack at the store was leaking oil, so I grabbed the one in the back. AFTER Amazon took 2 weeks to send me a faulty pump that had been damaged in shipping (took another 2 weeks to get my money back) .

Congrats on the erllz, I ususally run 3 tubes pulling 4-5g of sap per tube into a 8x5 pyrex pan.. Gets to be a lot of GOO  Speaking of which I need to make a new run soon!


----------



## jdro (Jul 15, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> After posting that I thought,What a dumb ass...of course the four piece is gonna break it up more....so......with four basters loaded up with 7gs each using one 447ml can on all four...yielded 4.5gs....my best run yet....yeah me!!!
> With that larger can I just blasted each baster till it started to run clear then counted to ten then went to the next baster....the last, one once it started to run clear I was able to count to 15 so I was pretty close on equaling the butane usage on the four basters with one can.
> ....and 447ml in a 11"x7" pyrex pan is alot of fkn butane!!!
> 
> ...



You never want to whip your bho. All whipping is doing is making it complex with water and form wax hydrates. That is water complexed chemically with the wax to make the opaque matrix that contains the actual resin. This matrix can be broken by dry alcohols or heat. The described matrix also binds with hydrogen bonding to the solvents used. 
The act of "whipping" is used to incorporate materials into a matrix and this is exactly what "budder" is, a stabilized matrix of waxes, resins, water and solvent.

And also the act of whipping even material not purged into water will cause water to precipitate from the static humidity in the air as it is cooling as it evaporates causing condensation in the product. Indeed the only reason "budder" is opaque is the complexed water and consequently solvent. Whipping is no good.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 15, 2012)

Definately dont "devo" your bho. Evenn the act of scraping your pyrex int good. Look up oil slicks on amazon.com. Thats how u get perfect shatter. Spray and purge the same thing. No agitation.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 15, 2012)

jdro said:


> You never want to whip your bho. All whipping is doing is making it complex with water and form wax hydrates. That is water complexed chemically with the wax to make the opaque matrix that contains the actual resin. This matrix can be broken by dry alcohols or heat. The described matrix also binds with hydrogen bonding to the solvents used.
> The act of "whipping" is used to incorporate materials into a matrix and this is exactly what "budder" is, a stabilized matrix of waxes, resins, water and solvent.
> 
> And also the act of whipping even material not purged into water will cause water to precipitate from the static humidity in the air as it is cooling as it evaporates causing condensation in the product. Indeed the only reason "budder" is opaque is the complexed water and consequently solvent. Whipping is no good.


I'm super baked and this is a little complex right now...lol
But honestly a "budder" texture is more what I'm after...never been a huge fan of the runny,syrupy,sticky ass oil....I like something I can handle..take dunks instead of dabs...after talking to verde today about vac purging, I decided to ghetto rig the intake side of my air compressor and rig it up to a mason jar....actually worked pretty good....did three purges and all three times it purged out to a nice little muffin of oil....then it was runny again so I whipped...lol....It's by far the best I've made, so I'm happy!!!! Will be getting a real vac pump in the near future....thinking the mason jar will do just fine for now.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 15, 2012)

Shatter can be handles and rolled into balls if u do it right. Not syrup. Budder is what i make a few dispensaries because they want both kinds. I like em both but shatter is the way to go.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> I'm super baked and this is a little complex right now...lol
> But honestly a "budder" texture is more what I'm after...never been a huge fan of the runny,syrupy,sticky ass oil....I like something I can handle..take dunks instead of dabs...after talking to verde today about vac purging, I decided to ghetto rig the intake side of my air compressor and rig it up to a mason jar....actually worked pretty good....did three purges and all three times it purged out to a nice little muffin of oil....then it was runny again so I whipped...lol....It's by far the best I've made, so I'm happy!!!! Will be getting a real vac pump in the near future....thinking the mason jar will do just fine for now.


If your getting a vac muffin on your last purge your doing it wrong. The oil shouldn't bubble at all for the last purge, that's how you know there isn't butane in it.

 I spent $300 on basic materials just for my vac purge tek to get it as perfect as I think you can get it, which is near zero butane contamination. Your not going to be able to do the same thing safely or efficiently with just some basic materials laying around. The mason jar would implode if you got it to the actual pressure you should be purging at .

But yeah, I agree with dank.


----------



## trichmasta (Jul 16, 2012)

I only use my hand vac sometimes and its for the finishing touches...I would like to save for a 2 stage and chamber, but for now i'm rocking the hot water baths(150 degrees) and toaster oven! 

This has been giving me fully purged, terpene filled shatter taffy every time!!


----------



## caveman420 (Jul 16, 2012)

man your guys meds look sooo gooood, sweet ass thread verde, would it be possible to get a shot of the meds right before it goes into the extractor?? please im using a honey bee ex, till i get my glass tube, my yields are not as they should be and ive been experimenting alot lately, wondering if its the tube, lol i member i saw a video were HB was just loding str8 nugz!, dam, anyways sweet thread


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

I've definitely posted pictorials of the whole process 2-3 times.. In this thread..

Your wanting to see the ground up bud before it gets packed? Yeah - Look for the long pictorials, probably near the beginning of the thread and in the middle and also 2/3 in. I'd look myself but I'm running out the door right now.


----------



## caveman420 (Jul 16, 2012)

ok cool, thanks, i mean ive been seeing alot of just the medicine used, but im sure im just missing it somewhere


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 16, 2012)

caveman420 said:


> ok cool, thanks, i mean ive been seeing alot of just the medicine used, but im sure im just missing it somewhere


To be fair, it was pretty deep in there. The actual photos of the material was like 35 pages back  I found them for you though!

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-34.html#post6905974

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-35.html#post6906581


----------



## caveman420 (Jul 16, 2012)

hell yea thanks man, wow ur flowers are very tasty looking, the oil looks better IMO!!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 17, 2012)

Doing it wrong.....I don't think so....Not doing it long enough or with a strong enough vac, sounds more realistic....Harbor Freight is just not something I pass by daily....will eventually make my way there for the pump!


----------



## kolz2788 (Jul 17, 2012)

is the increase in yield from using bud instead of trim double?.. triple?

Those buds you used look hella nice verde.... I have the same scissors too


----------



## irieie (Jul 17, 2012)

Think about it like this, the yields from bho when done correctly and throrouhly are a mere reflection of the thc content of the material used. If your bud test at 15% I would expect around that for yields and since the lower in quality you use means lowered thc, then that should answer your question.


----------



## trichmasta (Jul 17, 2012)

definitely strain dependent, but i would say with nugs expect in the 5-10% + range for your yield...my nug runs are usually from 15-25% strain dependent; sour d and kushs being at the higher end of the spectrum!!
its the fact that less plant material is exposed to the solvent in nug runs-leaving the tastiest, stankiest, potent terpenes, cannabinoids, and flavoids to be extracted.

Spray on


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Doing it wrong.....I don't think so....Not doing it long enough or with a strong enough vac, sounds more realistic....Harbor Freight is just not something I pass by daily....will eventually make my way there for the pump!


Don't take it the wrong way, I'm not trying to be a know it all prissy pants I'm just saying: If by the last vacuum purge, the oil is expanding and puffing up that means there is still oil present. I do 4-5 purges at 29hg with 5 minute exposures each time, and by the 5th time the oil hardly responds to the pressure change, and only a few bubbles form. That's how i know it's devoid of butane.

Vacuums are all or nothing, I'm finding out.



kolz2788 said:


> is the increase in yield from using bud instead of trim double?.. triple?
> 
> Those buds you used look hella nice verde.... I have the same scissors too


I use frost covered trim for the BHO. I will pull like 2.0-3.5g from an oz of trim. Then I will pull 4.0-6.0g per oz of flowers. The quality on the trim BHO is just as good if not better than most.



irieie said:


> Think about it like this, the yields from bho when done correctly and throrouhly are a mere reflection of the thc content of the material used. If your bud test at 15% I would expect around that for yields and since the lower in quality you use means lowered thc, then that should answer your question.


Just so you know, most of those tests when they say "15% THC" mean that 15% of any given trichome is THC. It is most often a reflection of the percent of the THC in the resin, and less often a ratio of plant matter to psychoactive substances by weight.


----------



## caveman420 (Jul 17, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Definately dont "devo" your bho. Evenn the act of scraping your pyrex int good. Look up oil slicks on amazon.com. Thats how u get perfect shatter. Spray and purge the same thing. No agitation.


yo you sayin you can spray directly on the slick i cant get a side shot on those, so i cant tell


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

caveman420 said:


> yo you sayin you can spray directly on the slick i cant get a side shot on those, so i cant tell


Yeah dankshizzle, whats up with that? It looks interesting, but from here it just looks like a dab pad. How do you spray/collect on it?


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Where can I get a vacume to purge my bho? .... Lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what I use.

I think it's pretty awesome. http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html

I've done like 15-20 separate purges with it and it's still working great. I also got a 2 year full warranty for $20.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

Made some oil from some shake tonight.. Used about 1oz and a half this run... I think it's mostly Tahoe OG shake.





































Pan in the sun






First purge






Third purge






Sixth purge (final product)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

*Droppin' knowledge..


*_________________________________________________*_______________
How to make a parchment bowl for your scraped oil, perfect, every time:*

Info:
This works excellent, & fits perfectly in my vacuum chamber.

Materials:
Two identical bowls, parchment paper, scissors.
_________________________________________________*_______________*


Place bowl on table






Place flat sheet of parchment paper over bowl.






Put second bowl on top of parchment paper, and push into the lower bowl, like a sandwich.






Trim around the rim.






Remove bowls, and your left with a bowl shaped piece of parchment paper.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 18, 2012)

Line the pan. Teflon sheets also work.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 18, 2012)

St. Verde,

Fantastic thread. I have a question for you, though:

Have you considered using an aspirator as a vacuum? It has several advantages over an electrical pump

- it costs less than $20 to produce a vacuum of the 28" hg you are looking for
- if drained to the outside, it is safer than a standard vacuum pump because the butane is flushed outdoors rather than into the air
- there are no lubricants that can absorb the butane, creating a fire risk (particularly with a non-lab pump that could produce sparks)

In my (scant) lab experience, electric vacuum pumps are avoided for volitiles like butane. I know you have never had a problem, but there seems to me to be a risk in using a non-lab grade electric vacuum pump.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

An aspirator sounds good on paper, but I'm not sure how well it would actually work. For instance, the constant pumping action from the electric pump is really what gets the butane out. I could bring it up to pressure at 29hg, and leave the oil there, but it wouldn't purge very well. However when you flip the switch on the electric pump it brings it up to pressure, and keeps pumping, and that really pulls the tane out the best.

Also this pump has been tested by other consumers to pull a 25 micron vacuum.

As far as the "danger". I let my oil sit out under the sun in warm water an hour before I scrape and purge. It gets most of the butane out, just not all of it. Also I change my vacuum oil once a month, I've purged up to 18g of oil with no problems.


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Jul 18, 2012)

What else do I need? I want some magical BHO


Sr. Verde said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> I think it's pretty awesome. http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html
> 
> I've done like 15-20 separate purges with it and it's still working great. I also got a 2 year full warranty for $20.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

A vacuum chamber and 1/4ID rubber vacuum tubing.
Then you need some tubes, screens, hose clamps, a pyrex pan, razor blades, parchment paper.

And your all aboard on the BHO train.

Not going to lie, purging with the vacuum pump is tricky, some basic understanding of high pressure systems is necessary so things literally don't blow up in your face. I was used to the hand pump to purge, once I started with the electric pump it's like I had to re learn how to purge well. A perfect purge with this system isn't first try, but was third times the charm for me.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Verde first off, excellent thread. I have a question on your setup. After you put the erl in the sun what type of vacuum container do you place it into to induce a vacuum? You mention not putting it into a container that will blow up. Where did you get it too? Also was looking at the vacuum units and 350 microns is = 0.350 mmHg = 0.007 psi. This is a very low vacuum.

Thx 
GT


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

greenthumb111 said:


> Verde first off, excellent thread. I have a question on your setup. After you put the erl in the sun what type of vacuum container do you place it into to induce a vacuum? You mention not putting it into a container that will blow up. Where did you get it too? Also was looking at the vacuum units and 350 microns is = 0.350 mmHg = 0.007 psi. This is a very low vacuum.
> 
> Thx
> GT


https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-57.html#post7716545

/\ That post is for info on the chamber..

This is the electric pump I use: http://www.harborfreight.com/two-stage-3-cfm-air-vacuum-pump-66466.html

It's rated at 25 microns, and a few customers verified. However that measurement is directly off the pump, once you involve the vacuum chamber I'm sure you loose marginal pressure. This is why I say I purge at 28-29hg.

Here is a table:







Generally, anything above 26hg will purge your oil, although the higher the vacuum, the more violent/rapid, and better the purge you get.


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Jul 19, 2012)

What tubes & screens do you use sr? I currently have a small PVC pipe and use coffe filters but would like to upgrade.!


Sr. Verde said:


> A vacuum chamber and 1/4ID rubber vacuum tubing.
> Then you need some tubes, screens, hose clamps, a pyrex pan, razor blades, parchment paper.
> 
> And your all aboard on the BHO train.
> ...


----------



## kolz2788 (Jul 19, 2012)

He uses the okief tube. 120 micron

http://okief.com/bho1.html


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

kolz2788 said:


> He uses the okief tube. 120 micron
> 
> http://okief.com/bho1.html


Yessir this man is correct. I recommend okief all day, as a company, and as a product. They aren't cutting me any deals or endorsing me (yet ) but I still highly recommend them.

I'd recommend getting the extractor II with extra screens, and oil drams, and maybe an extra rubber cork or two. (they come in handy, especially the big amber ones!!)

The tubes are easy to clean, flawless in design, and I've never had _any_ issue whatsoever. I feel safe blasting these tubes; I feel safe tightening the hose clamp around the metal tube as tight as I can possibly make it without damaging the tube or risking safety.


----------



## bowled (Jul 20, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Line the pan. Teflon sheets also work.


I just ordered one looks great, would like to see pics of demo or something just to make sure I understand this right. You can shoot the butane directily on the Oil Slick, use it to purge and store. So basicly you never have to scrape or mess the erl?


----------



## bowled (Jul 21, 2012)

So I just got my new 4g glass extractor.


I have been running a couple batches all day. The first batch I let dry out and kept very thin and it turned to a waxy powder(not a lot of pictures, smoked most of it while making the rest ... Well here are some pics of the results.


^very hard and brittle, can play with it and mold it. Too much heat melts it but a little heat on your dabber cuts it like butter(about 2gs)


^Some of the wax powder, next to a little ball of bubble hash. (sry about the picture) The powder melts into oil with and any hard heat.


1 Run of about 4.5 grams came out hard like a rock and shatters unless you use heat(this is my favorite)

Well time to show you some dabs and rips I guess
my rig
my dab(the shatter with the powder)
milk shot(cam fell while I was dabbing sorry guys I won't fail next time)


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 21, 2012)

Halen Honey Hole...pretty fucking sweet!!!...100% Quartz, even the joint...was a little pricey tho...I don't see it lasting as long as Ti obviously but I like the simplicity and the no dicking with a dome factor.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Halen Honey Hole...pretty fucking sweet!!!...100% Quartz, even the joint...was a little pricey tho...I don't see it lasting as long as Ti obviously but I like the simplicity and the no dicking with a dome factor.


thats cool, did you ever consider one of these?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah I've seen those and HE's design as well...HE's design I don't know how I feel about the hot Ti directly on the joint of my $500 tube....and those ceramic adapter thingys...it's something I'd have to see in person to be sold on....have you used that type??? that's the K.O. nail right???


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

ive never used one just found it awhile back and yeah its KO nail
been very interested to see others opinions on it... 
what i Dont know and dont have experience with is the thermal transfer of TI
eg, dont know how hot the bottom of nail will get from the top being torched all the time


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 21, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> dont know how hot the bottom of nail will get from the top being torched all the time


My 18mm V2 gets hot enough to vaporize the reclaim in the male / male adapter when it's cooling down from some dabs.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 21, 2012)

The ceramic ones burn carpet garunteed. They fall out if ur not careful. 

But anyways. dab wars!!!!





who would win? Ragin raver mike or the globlin?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm pretty confused, what are they fighting for again?

I need a motive, dammit.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm pretty confused, what are they fighting for again?
> 
> I need a motive, dammit.


first toke man, they battling it out for first toke!


----------



## bowled (Jul 22, 2012)

So about those oil slicks can you extract right onto it?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 22, 2012)

Appears that's what they're for....I know the large one needs to get back in stock so I can pick one up.

@Dank....you know the guys making these??


----------



## bowled (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool deal I ordered one, hopefully it fits in my pyrex well, if not I guess I will wait for the large and cut it to fit.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah let me know

It sounds good in theory but no way it will hold 2+ cans of butane on there, maybe one can on a hot day or something. I'm guessing it would be good for small sprays..

Unless you can use it like your saying bowled and just use it as a liner in the pyrex, so it has a bowl shape and can contain more butane inside the pyrex. I sure hope that's the case.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah let me know
> 
> It sounds good in theory but no way it will hold 2+ cans of butane on there, maybe one can on a hot day or something. I'm guessing it would be good for small sprays..
> 
> Unless you can use it like your saying bowled and just use it as a liner in the pyrex, so it has a bowl shape and can contain more butane inside the pyrex. I sure hope that's the case.


what are you guys discussing? ive read back quite a few pages and keep seeing references to this "oil slick" but have no image or explanation of what it actually is...?


----------



## jdro (Jul 22, 2012)

Another new video I made with a new piece I got the chance to get my hands on. Never hit anything like it. Amazing is the only word I can use to describe it.

[youtube]mFh_aomb4WQ[/youtube]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 22, 2012)

[youtube]uV7RmGnguT4[/youtube]

Watch until the end for the fail.

Be careful out there everyone . 

From the video poster:
"And as for the rest of the oil the rig became a flame thrower shooting flames out of the top and bottom roasting the oil and blasting it out of the dish. I managed to collect about a quarter ounce of burnt oil that I gave away. There was a couple grams of nice golden&#65279; oil stuck to the dish after but overall a waste."


----------



## jdro (Jul 22, 2012)

See, and people think this shit is a joke. This happened outside in a well ventilated area. Imagine whats going to happen when your in your kitchen or garage... not good...


----------



## bowled (Jul 22, 2012)

These are the Oil Slicks, those are the larger ones out of stock I got a small one for testing.

Anyone know, or can tell what the igntion source was, maybe the kettle sparking on the concrete?

Also Jdro that thing is sick. Who made it, where did you get it, and can we have more pics or the filtration system


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

Domeless Ti from Highly Educated. 
[video=youtube;TvvMPAgXxNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvvMPAgXxNk[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

one vid per post, don't they know what I do?? sheesh...
[video=youtube;V1IFiMleevo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1IFiMleevo[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

NEW GLASS!!!

Darby Holm. Domes by D.A.B.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

Wes Griffiths Mini Tube, Jello Drop Glass dome:


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

And this video has Dustin Revere mini tube #1. stepping up my glass game! Also Nikka T hash. 
I've been begging for a worked three hole bowl, with a hand made joint for dab pieces. Finally got one!
[video=youtube;1CRt1XSvht8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CRt1XSvht8[/video]


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 22, 2012)

bowled said:


> These are the Oil Slicks, those are the larger ones out of stock I got a small one for testing.
> 
> Anyone know, or can tell what the igntion source was, maybe the kettle sparking on the concrete?
> 
> Also Jdro that thing is sick. Who made it, where did you get it, and can we have more pics or the filtration system


They are ripping off silpat, a well known baking sheet company. You will probably get a better deal working with the kitchen brand instead of the for oil brand. 
http://www.amazon.com/Demarle-Silpat-Full-Sheet-Pan-Liner/dp/B0033BNCV2/ref=sr_1_3?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1343009891&sr=1-3&keywords=silpat


----------



## bowled (Jul 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> They are ripping off silpat, a well known baking sheet company. You will probably get a better deal working with the kitchen brand instead of the for oil brand.
> http://www.amazon.com/Demarle-Silpat-Full-Sheet-Pan-Liner/dp/B0033BNCV2/ref=sr_1_3?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1343009891&sr=1-3&keywords=silpat


Nice thanks for info, It looks like they make very large ones that should cut and fit nicely into my pyrex.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

bowled said:


> Nice thanks for info, It looks like they make very large ones that should cut and fit nicely into my pyrex.


no problem, ive been using silpats for cooking for many years. i tried to use them for purging on, but they dont bend well. 

the problem lately: is that parchment paper might be leaching sulfur into the resin due to butane acting as a solvent during the purge process.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-57.html#post7716545
> 
> /\ That post is for info on the chamber..
> 
> ...


I've found that you can't get a complete purge unless you go over 28, in combination with the right temperature to lower the resin viscosity enough to let the bubbles out.

This helps... 15 micron rating
http://hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/product-jb_7_cfm_vacuum_pump-149896


----------



## bowled (Jul 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> no problem, ive been using silpats for cooking for many years. i tried to use them for purging on, but they dont bend well.
> 
> the problem lately: is that parchment paper might be leaching sulfur into the resin due to butane acting as a solvent during the purge process.


So slipats dont bend well and parchment DOES leak... so what do you think is the best think to extract on that doesnt require a razor blade?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

bowled said:


> So slipats dont bend well and parchment DOES leak... so what do you think is the best think to extract on that doesnt require a razor blade?


still looking. 

for those using closed units i dont think this is as big of an issue. the oil doesnt hit parchment until most of the tane is gone for us closed unit folks.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

I have such a crush on brittany... heh



Just to be fair....


----------



## bowled (Jul 23, 2012)

lol looks like my kinda girl.

Quick question, could I lose any yield, potency or risk traping butane in the oil for good by letting it sit in pyrex for a couple mins while I reload my tube for another extraction. Or is their some type of time limit on heating the oil up quickly.(hope this question makes sence.)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> I've found that you can't get a complete purge unless you go over 28, in combination with the right temperature to lower the resin viscosity enough to let the bubbles out.
> 
> This helps... 15 micron rating
> http://hdsupplysolutions.com/shop/product-jb_7_cfm_vacuum_pump-149896



Inturrestin..

Although..







if you look at the difference between 100 microns, and 10 microns ( psi .00193 vs. .000193... or hg 29.916 vs 29.9196) you start to think 25 microns vs 15 microns isn't a whole lot of a difference. That is why I like the $160 harbor freight electric pump, that multiple people have *tested* to be at 25 microns. Your pump is really nice, no doubt about that, I just don't know if it's worth the extra $/step for someone to get "the best". Also 7cfm is a lot. Sounds like a pump that would _actually_ be awesome for HVAC.

No doubt about the over 28hg purge thought. I think that is the way to get the absolute best purge, the higher and more rapid the better. Although I do think you can get an OK purge above 26-27. Anything below 26hg isn't worth it I don't think. Even with 26-27 your looking at doing nearly twice as many separate purges than a very high pump (in my experience, with 26-27 hg it took me 10-12 vacuum exposures to get to a level where the oil hardly reacts to the pressure change. Compared to 5-6 purges with my electric 25 micron vacuum.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

bowled said:


> lol looks like my kinda girl.
> 
> Quick question, could I lose any yield, potency or risk traping butane in the oil for good by letting it sit in pyrex for a couple mins while I reload my tube for another extraction. Or is their some type of time limit on heating the oil up quickly.(hope this question makes sence.)



Meh. I used to do it all the time, but it never took me longer than 2 minutes, and I only packed 1 tube extra. It's better to have a friend pack an extra tube while you spray the other one. But waiting with butane in your pan certainly messes with consistency. This is why I have 3 tubes, to spray one after the other for the best consistency.

Like you can put warm water underneath your pan to help the tane evap while you reload the tube, but spraying more into an already evap'd pan just gets you this chunky soup consistency. I feel that, for the proper purge, and for the best consistency you should just spray all your butane into your pan as fast as safely possible, and then evaporate as fast as safely possible. It will spread more consistent in your pan, and it will be a better consistency getting it on the dabber, and you wont end up with large floating chunks of BHO in your pan.

In the end, I think it's SAFE, just not the best. It really depends on how good your trying to get. Are you going to be lazy, and cheap? Or are you going to be expensive, and as perfect as possible? I'm seriously not trying to be offensive with that last remark, but it's seriously how BHO goes. It seems the BHO trend sweeping the nation makes everyone think they can be a pro extractor for less than $100. Yet the people who have been doing it for a while have already spent $500-$1000 on equipment alone to get something that's "pretty good" but not absolutely perfect still.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

(yeah I'm triple posting, all the cool kids triple post, you ain't cool unless you triple post!)

Just cut down some pineapple express.. Going to be some good hash oil.













Journal. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515810-growlab-80-g13-pineapple-express-10.html#post7749128


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

those plants look ready to make into OIL! Have you tried fresh/frozen extraction using thermos tech? supposedly the best tasting dabs possible. 


I have several of the harbor freight pumps that you mention. Run them side by side with the JB beast (actually I have the 3 CFM version of the one I posted). IDK maybe its just louder and I can send the pump oil fumes outside that makes me prefer the beast. But really it gets to full vac very quickly and hits hard after that. Those freight ones work really well for like the first three or so vacs. After that the harder you can pull the easier it is to finish purging. Some of those OGs ect take a shit ton of vac-ing.

Good thing with the harbor freights is that they are pretty quiet and don't take nearly as much juice to run as the JB. I sometimes forget I have them running when I'm in the other room.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> In the end, I think it's SAFE, just not the best. It really depends on how good your trying to get. Are you going to be lazy, and cheap? Or are you going to be expensive, and as perfect as possible? I'm seriously not trying to be offensive with that last remark, but it's seriously how BHO goes. It seems the BHO trend sweeping the nation makes everyone think they can be a pro extractor for less than $100. Yet the people who have been doing it for a while have already spent $500-$1000 on equipment alone to get something that's "pretty good" but not absolutely perfect still.


With that being said, I'm in the process of building a vac chamber minus the gauge for $35...lol...damn near identical to ones that sell for $300+...and definitely just as safe...hope to pick up the 1/2" Lexan on Friday!!! Will post pics as soon as it's completed.

....edit....
How bad is the oil exhaust of the HarborFreight 3CFM pumps....is it something to be done outside???
I mean, the bitch isn't smoking like an old beater is it?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> those plants look ready to make into OIL! Have you tried fresh/frozen extraction using thermos tech? supposedly the best tasting dabs possible.
> 
> 
> I have several of the harbor freight pumps that you mention. Run them side by side with the JB beast (actually I have the 3 CFM version of the one I posted). IDK maybe its just louder and I can send the pump oil fumes outside that makes me prefer the beast. But really it gets to full vac very quickly and hits hard after that. Those freight ones work really well for like the first three or so vacs. After that the harder you can pull the easier it is to finish purging. Some of those OGs ect take a shit ton of vac-ing.
> ...


Thanks dude! Yeah they are, you should see them on the racks, all shrunk down. Crazy white.

Good to hear your input on the JB. I wonder if the CFM has anything to do with the extra bubble pulling. I'm sure you know just the constant pumping, at full vacuum is what draws the deep bubbles out. The BHO doesn't bubble much when just _sitting_ in a high vacuum with no pump actively running. My chamber is only 1CFM though, with a 3CFM pump. Might I ask what type/size of chamber do you see/use when purging that BHO? 

Noise is a problem for me personally, I vacuum purge outside, for safety, while constantly monitoring my pump. But you run a hose outside for the vapors or what?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 23, 2012)

hey sr verde,i am eating my fav verde food. homemade chili verde.bomb


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 23, 2012)

anything verde is the bomb. !


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 23, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks dude! Yeah they are, you should see them on the racks, all shrunk down. Crazy white.
> 
> Good to hear your input on the JB. I wonder if the CFM has anything to do with the extra bubble pulling. I'm sure you know just the constant pumping, at full vacuum is what draws the deep bubbles out. The BHO doesn't bubble much when just _sitting_ in a high vacuum with no pump actively running. My chamber is only 1CFM though, with a 3CFM pump. Might I ask what type/size of chamber do you see/use when purging that BHO?
> 
> Noise is a problem for me personally, I vacuum purge outside, for safety, while constantly monitoring my pump. But you run a hose outside for the vapors or what?


JB has a male garden hose fitting on the exhaust, a couple feet of hose and done. 
I agree about running the pump and not holding it under vac. 100% 
Its about vac oven time me thinks.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

A vacuum oven would be swell. 

I wouldn't mind vacuuming inside, away from the bugs!


----------



## Matt Rize (Jul 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> A vacuum oven would be swell.
> 
> I wouldn't mind vacuuming inside, away from the bugs!


So I don't hear a lot of people talking about changing their oil. But I do basically at the end of every work day. I use exxon brand. seems to work just fine. anyone?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

I use Robinair Premium Pump oil.. I usually every 2-3 vacuum sessions..


----------



## caveman420 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2012)

Info on how you made it? and is the first pic the same errls as the other pics?


----------



## caveman420 (Jul 30, 2012)

some bho... ill post pics of the herb later... i whip for 5 min,then i just wrap it up in parch paper then keep it a warm spot then when i unwrap it its budder


----------



## ddimebag (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, I got a question for you regarding isomerization. I have some hash oil that I want to isomerize, but I don't have any pure H2SO4 lying around, only some HCL (2M). Would it still work if I dissolve the hash oil in methanol, then add the HCL (how much?) and reflux for a while (how long?) in a hot water bath. I would then neutralize the HCL with NaOH, leaving me with H2O and NaCl (safer, imo, than sulfate salts). Do I then separate the extract by adding water and ether to separate the layers, and siphon off the ether (with the cannabinoids)? It seems fine in theory, but I am no chemist, and I haven't done this particular procedure before...so any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 31, 2012)

Heat, purge, heat, purge. No whip. Heat, purge


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> Hey guys, I got a question for you regarding isomerization. I have some hash oil that I want to isomerize, but I don't have any pure H2SO4 lying around, only some HCL (2M). Would it still work if I dissolve the hash oil in methanol, then add the HCL (how much?) and reflux for a while (how long?) in a hot water bath. I would then neutralize the HCL with NaOH, leaving me with H2O and NaCl (safer, imo, than sulfate salts). Do I then separate the extract by adding water and ether to separate the layers, and siphon off the ether (with the cannabinoids)? It seems fine in theory, but I am no chemist, and I haven't done this particular procedure before...so any advice would be much appreciated.


Be careful, your stepping on un solid grounds!

Anyway, here's something from erowid.



Erowid.org said:


> Here is one from the archive: From: [email protected] (Gert Niewahr) Isomerization: This method is out of "Dr. Atomic's Marijuana Multiplier," one of those early 70's doper pamphlets. This process assumes you have pure hash oil to begin with. "Dissolve the hash oil in absolute ethanol or pure methanol in the ratio of one gram extract to ten grams solvent. There must be no water in this solution, as the next step is the addition of one drop of 100% sulfuric acid per gram of extract. Add the acid slowly, drop by drop, stirring slowly and completely, with a long glass stirring rod. Place a Pyrex pot containing the extract-alcohol-acid solution into the refluxing apparatus and reflux for two hours. The acid will not evaporate and will remain in the Pyrex pot. Allow to cool. Take the cooled solution, pour with an equal volume of water and 1/2 volume of petroleum ether into the ether-extraction apparatus (separation funnel). Allow to settle, and drain the ether extract layer. This leaves an ether-extract-acid mix from which the acid must be purged. To accomplish this, pour the ether-extract-solution into four volumes of 5% sodium bicarbonate solution (1 gram bicarb. in 20 grams of water). This will neutralize the acid, releasing CO2 and leaving a solution of sodium sulphate. Allow this to settle into layers, then drain the ether-extract layer. Mix the ether-extract solution with an equal volume of pure water and let it separate. Drain off the ether-extract layer. Evaporate the ether and what remains is hash oil in which all of the cannabinoids have been converted into THC." Oh my, having just typed all this in, I thought to check my copy of "Cannabis Alchemy" for a method. Not only does it concur with this method of isomerization, it has lots of whiz hints on fractionally distilling hash oil to get an ultra-pure product. It also claims that if you convert THC to its acetate, it becomes very potent and psychedelic. Yow.


Source: http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_chemistry2.shtml


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^I never really understood the method here...what's the point...what are we trying to accomplish...especially when it starts out by saying *"This process assumes you have pure hash oil to begin with." *


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> what's the point...what are we trying to accomplish...


Further refinement of THC.

I guess the question would be, "why not?".


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 31, 2012)

when i chop in 60 days im have to try one of these methods...


----------



## ddimebag (Aug 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Be careful, your stepping on un solid grounds!
> 
> Anyway, here's something from erowid.
> 
> ...


*sigh* EVERYONE mindlessly quotes Dr. Atomic... i know H2SO4 is used in the 'standard' recipe, but in theory, any strong acid will do...it's the free H+ ions that give inactive cannabinoids the energy needed to rotate them to become active. The question is, how to safely neutralize the acid and separate the cannabinoids from the salt/water/methanol. Are there people here who actually have PERSONAL experience with isomerization? Thanks anyway, btw!


----------



## ddimebag (Aug 1, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> ^^^I never really understood the method here...what's the point...what are we trying to accomplish...especially when it starts out by saying *"This process assumes you have pure hash oil to begin with." *


hash oil made from indicas (especially outdoor indicas) contains a lot of inactive cannabinoids (such as CBD, for example) or cannabinoids that are less potent than delta-9-THC. Isomerization converts a lot of these inactive substances into active ones, thereby increasing the potency of the oil.


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 1, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> *sigh* EVERYONE mindlessly quotes Dr. Atomic... i know H2SO4 is used in the 'standard' recipe, but in theory, any strong acid will do...it's the free H+ ions that give inactive cannabinoids the energy needed to rotate them to become active. The question is, how to safely neutralize the acid and separate the cannabinoids from the salt/water/methanol. Are there people here who actually have PERSONAL experience with isomerization? Thanks anyway, btw!


Here's a link to another thread on RU that goes into your topic, although the interest was more in producing CBN>THC. A chemist chimes in on the merits of crude (ie. non-purified) isomerization techniques, and basically says not to bother-- too many side reactions; difficult to tell what you'll come up with.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/274470-isomerization-cbn-thc-h2so4.html

If you're looking at advaned organic chemistry, this probably isn't the site for it. RU is more about botony. There are other sites with more chemists on board, where your search could be more fruitful.


----------



## Rover420 (Aug 6, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I'll send a cab of fasfil with your dome. At least try it. Mirror test it first. It's g2g. I was sketchy at first untill I seen the errl it made. And the mirror test next to vector I sprayed it had someone else judge what one was vector. Nobody got it right. Vector actually looked identicle. For 30$ a case its the bomb. Nbutane is quite the hassle.
> Too little pressure, then too much and blew 125g of nuggets all over. The pan was full of oil then BLAM. Sucks. R&d


Damn so you would recommend against getting a cylinder of pure n-butane? What exactly was the problem?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 7, 2012)

New bulletproof glass male / male adapter...

looks veryyyy pretty in person, great job dankshizzle!


----------



## kolz2788 (Aug 7, 2012)

how much is one of them retail? $300?


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweet colors! Sweet dish!




kolz2788 said:


> how much is one of them retail? $300?


pretty much.. I paid $330 with a bowl.


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

its a soap dish haha! holds about ~40 grams... theres about 20 grams in that pic


----------



## Weedz b Baked (Aug 8, 2012)

First time posting in this thread 
Super Silver Haze x Lavender shatter.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks like some good bud and some great sap! Good job!

Is that vac purged, or do the tiny bubbles and awesome color deceive my eyes?


----------



## Weedz b Baked (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you. No vac purge, mostly just a nice long warm bath. I really like the potency because a small dab can keep me medicated for over 2 hours. I've been working on getting my tolerance down but smoking cannabis just doesn't keep me medicated as long as a dab would.


----------



## irieie (Aug 9, 2012)

here are some waxes i just made from some blue dream trim and white domina trim. the blue dream wax is the lighter colored one in the jar, it is a bit drier than i usually like but still delicious. the White domina wax is darker color on the parchment. cheers


----------



## kolz2788 (Aug 9, 2012)

MMMMmmmmmmmmmm thats looking ffuckin delishhhhhh


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 9, 2012)

irieie said:


> here are some waxes i just made from some blue dream trim and white domina trim. the blue dream wax is the lighter colored one in the jar, it is a bit drier than i usually like but still delicious. the White domina wax is darker color on the parchment. cheers


Gotta love how attractive the consistency of that wax is... I just want to spin it up on my dabber..


----------



## irieie (Aug 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Gotta love how attractive the consistency of that wax is... I just want to spin it up on my dabber..


Yeah it so perfect you can just roll it into balls with ur fingers and drop it onto ur nail.


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

for sr....





lol you guys have No idea how much honey oil i make.... i present... 1lb of oil
it is the Same oil in the dish in previous pic.....

186.8 was weight of dish.... when i put dish on 500g capacity scale it maxed it instantly lol

(as a friend of mine put it, welcome to bc bitch, we move oil with spoons (had said that to me when he saw me filling up my dish with a kitchen spoon... yah.)


----------



## Olddirty (Aug 11, 2012)

so newbie here, i have blown through an entire case of vector (12 cans bout $60 for the case where i live) i run each can 3x threw a stainless steel turkey baster with about 14-16 grams of TRIM from last year's outdoor crop (not the best but i have endless amounts and nothing to do with it) i was just wondering if i could post my method and get some pointers, when i get my wife's lazy to help ill make a video for finer critiques.
So, I: pack my tube with trim (after a round in the food processor)
apply 2 layers of coffee filters, secure with hose clamp
run 20s of vector through tube into waiting pyrex dish. run additional 5s of tane if it wasn't clear yet after 20s
let sit until i return with hottest water my tap can produce (when i do multiple cans i usually let a pot of water sit on the stove at low or 1)
pour water into dish around pyrex, watch pretty bubbles XD
about 2-3 mins after bubbles stop popping i take the pyrex dish to the oven that is on warm or 200f (lowest my oven goes) depending on how warm the day is
after about 5 mins in the oven (with door OPEN) i remove dish to cool on the stove until i can touch it with bare hands
scrap all gooey goodness off with razor blade and onto waiting parchment paper

i have yet to invest in a vacuum chamber, i see some ppl use them some ppl dont. i always test my oil after each run by holding a lighter over the product and watching for sparks (i do this well away from my extraction area) im still skeptical about the butane content. im also very tired of doing 3 runs a can, id rather enlarge my extraction vessel and run only once or twice per can. Any suggestions?

overall i would like to increase my yield PER run, either by increasing efficiency, enlarging extraction vessel, or anything at all. 
Also my end product is black as night and looks like motor oil, is there anything wrong with it? my collective does not seem to think so but i still have my suspicions.
Here's some pics of my raw materiel, processed materiel, tools, and end product (about 13g after burning through 13 cans of vector....seems like im doing something wrong)
View attachment 2290339View attachment 2290340View attachment 2290342View attachment 2290344

anyone who has tubes for sale im looking for something i can use 1/2-1 whole can of tane in, pref stainless steel
any and all help is greatly appreciated!

ps i am EXTREMELY clean with my equipment, i clean the tube and pyrex dishes with 91% alcohol after each run...is this necessary? not OCD or anything i just respect the power of chemistry, i dont wanna fuck anything (specially me) up, but if this is unnecessary then id like to remove it from my routine


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Olddirty said:


> so newbie here, i have blown through an entire case of vector (12 cans bout $60 for the case where i live) i run each can 3x threw a stainless steel turkey baster with about 14-16 grams of TRIM from last year's outdoor crop (not the best but i have endless amounts and nothing to do with it) i was just wondering if i could post my method and get some pointers, when i get my wife's lazy to help ill make a video for finer critiques.
> So, I: pack my tube with trim (after a round in the food processor)
> apply 2 layers of coffee filters, secure with hose clamp
> run 20s of vector through tube into waiting pyrex dish. run additional 5s of tane if it wasn't clear yet after 20s
> ...


step 1; get coffee grinder, reduce material to powder
step 2; pack the tube with a packing rod (not "solid")
derp.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 11, 2012)

Try this....they claim holds 44gs but i never got much past an O stuffed in mine....Verde can enlighten a little more on em since I don't use mine anymore....I'm using basters with higher return.

http://okief.com/bho1.html


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Try this....they claim holds 44gs but i never got much past an O stuffed in mine....Verde can enlighten a little more on em since I don't use mine anymore....I'm using basters with higher return.
> 
> http://okief.com/bho1.html


thats what i have, ive managed to fit 45grams into one


----------



## irieie (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't like to cut up my material I just let it dry and the. Pack it in. I find the end product is better this way. Also I would not do the oven step this could be the reason for the dirty color. It is ultimately up to preference. When make bho I want a light colored waxy product in the end. I find if you heat too much you will never reach that color and consistency. Also the material you use is going to dictate the quality of your oil. And lastly you don't need to run nearly as much butane through the turkey baster. I run one full can when I used to use turkey basters and I would only pack about 10 grams.


----------



## Olddirty (Aug 11, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> step 1; get coffee grinder, reduce material to powder
> step 2; pack the tube with a packing rod (not "solid")
> derp.


i have been packing my tube with a number 2 pencil XD u think the coffee grinder would be better than a food processor?


----------



## Olddirty (Aug 11, 2012)

irieie said:


> I don't like to cut up my material I just let it dry and the. Pack it in. I find the end product is better this way. Also I would not do the oven step this could be the reason for the dirty color. It is ultimately up to preference. When make bho I want a light colored waxy product in the end. I find if you heat too much you will never reach that color and consistency. Also the material you use is going to dictate the quality of your oil. And lastly you don't need to run nearly as much butane through the turkey baster. I run one full can when I used to use turkey basters and I would only pack about 10 grams.


so you're saying that 1/3 of a can of vector over 14-16g is too much tane when u used an entire can on 10g....did i miss something? As for the oven, i do that to get rid of some of the remaining butane and make it easier to scrape, but today its gunna be like 105f so ill try and let it sit for longer in the sun and skip the oven ill let u guys know how that goes.
as for the okief tubes my only problem is the feet of the stand are going to be IN my pyrex dish....i know i wont lose much each run but over time will i not lose a considerable amount when it drys and sticks to the metal?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 11, 2012)

The feet are removable and just wear gloves or get a silicon oven pad like Verde uses.

...edit...
I run four basters into one pan, one right after the other, each packed with 8 grams using 1 1/3 cans of Vector.


----------



## Olddirty (Aug 11, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> The feet are removable and just wear gloves or get a silicon oven pad like Verde uses.
> 
> ...edit...
> I run four basters into one pan, one right after the other, each packed with 8 grams using 1 1/3 cans of Vector.


how many 15g tubes with 1/3 can of vector through each do u think would be a good idea to put into one dish? cuz that would save me A LOT of time but i only have 1 tube so i would have to remove materiel, clean, and repack before each run....im guessing 5-7 minutes for tube to go from used to ready for another use. 
Is there any loss of product if u run batches on top of each other like that?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 12, 2012)

Not sure about that much time in between.....I have all four basters ready to go. At the end of the last baster, it's maybe only been 2-3 minutes since the start of the first. Hope that helps.

But really....I think you could do whatever you want....shit....let it sit for an hour if you want...days even...lol....all you're doing is reintroducing butane to oil that has already purged out most of the 'tane in the water bath....at least that's how I see it...I'm sure there's some scientific shit to go along with why you shouldn't..........but I'm a stoner......not a scientist...haha


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 12, 2012)

Olddirty said:


> i have been packing my tube with a number 2 pencil XD u think the coffee grinder would be better than a food processor?


I use a shirt hanger.. I take a plastic hanger, and cut off the straight part at the bottom. It's a little over a foot long, and I reach in and pack my tube down just a little every 2 inches of bud in the tube - to keep the pack consistent.

I always say, consistency of the material in size, and consistency of how much it's packed leads to either very good yield or very poor yield.

I just use a 4 piece space case like this:







Once the bud is the size of the holes, it falls through to a large collection container. The large one fits about 10 grams. It gets it to a chunky consistency so the butane can flow around it properly and soak up the buds. It keeps everything uniform in size.

I know people who coffee grind their stuff, but I find it really pulls off a lot of trichomes into the walls of the grinder with the force of the spinning blade tossing everything around like a blender. Also if you pack a lot of pulverized bud into a tube and blast high pressure gas into one end I feel like you are risking a blow out. So be careful how much butane you spray into the tube, with nothing coming out the other end.! aka watching the pressure! .. Coming from a guy who has had a 1.5oz blowout, they aren't fun. --- I just grind with that grinder, get chunky grinded material. Pack it in, but I don't pack it tight at all. Usually 26-34g will fit into one of my okief tubes, depending on the density of the flowers.







ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Not sure about that much time in between.....I have all four basters ready to go. At the end of the last baster, it's maybe only been 2-3 minutes since the start of the first. Hope that helps.
> 
> But really....I think you could do whatever you want....shit....let it sit for an hour if you want...days even...lol....all you're doing is reintroducing butane to oil that has already purged out most of the 'tane in the water bath....at least that's how I see it...I'm sure there's some scientific shit to go along with why you shouldn't..........but I'm a stoner......not a scientist...haha


 that's awesome you have multiple basters, I'm glad it works for you . Screens, and hose clamps are _cheap_ ! 

As far as butane exposure. Less is actually better. At least I think this is the consensus, there are folks out there who just air dry their stuff and say they don't notice a difference. But I do.

I find that the longer my oil remains suspended in the butane, the more runny the consistency becomes. It becomes an actual oily consistency. Even once the butane is completely purged.
However, If you can spray and have the liquid butane evaporate very rapidly (say a couple minutes), you end up with a very stable & consistent product. You can stick a dabber in a puddle, start pulling off your soon to be dab, and it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleavage_%28crystal%29]cleaves right off the puddle[/url] when you pull hard enough. After you get your sap on the dabber, you should be able to pull it right off the dabber, roll it into a ball between your fingers, and toss it on your nail if you'd like. _Without_ getting it stuck all over your fingers like the grease after putting your bicycle chain back on the sprocket. The good stuff is the stable stuff. You know the oil (generally) isn't of very good quality if it's difficult/impossible to handle at reasonable room temp with your hands.

As a further note, I've tried/experimented by running oil over a large pan, letting it dry for a little over a month, and then scraping it. Per someones suggestion that it's just as good as vacuum oil. It was _ok_. Not _great_ at all though (to me). It still tasted scratchy, like it had some tane in it still. Even though I dried _longer_ than specifically recommended. I defiantly decided that method wasn't for me. I totally prefer vacuum sap for my main medication over most stuff, now. Great consistency, and flavor.



Olddirty said:


> how many 15g tubes with 1/3 can of vector through each do u think would be a good idea to put into one dish? cuz that would save me A LOT of time but i only have 1 tube so i would have to remove materiel, clean, and repack before each run....im guessing 5-7 minutes for tube to go from used to ready for another use.
> Is there any loss of product if u run batches on top of each other like that?


Why not just spray them all into there? I spray 3-4 tubes into a single pan, with a can and a quarter of 300mL per tube. Try to do it fast though, like the above.

& If I were you I'd get more tubes, honestly. And also, I wouldn't worry about cleaning if your just immediately stuffing the stuff into your tube to spray again. When I repacked tubes at the beginning, I didn't worry about it. I just started with clean tubes to begin with. I simply clean all my stuff with iso/salt before a run to be sanitary. 

You won't lose weight by letting sap sit in butane, the oil isn't going anywhere when it's in the pan (unless you drop it  ). However you will most likely loose out on great consistency, by letting the oil soak in butane.(read above).



Hope I didn't offend anyone, if you have a different tek than me. Simply sharing my own teks here and what I have found best for _me_. I'm not a scientist, so I can only work with observation. Please feel free to comment on your own tek/viewpoint .


----------



## irieie (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey thanks for sharing your techniques Verde. Some bho makers don't like to publisize how they do things so no one else learned their secrets. It is great to hear the process of legit bho makers who know what they are doing and take their shit seriously. Big up.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 12, 2012)

irieie said:


> Hey thanks for sharing your techniques Verde. Some bho makers don't like to publisize how they do things so no one else learned their secrets. It is great to hear the process of legit bho makers who know what they are doing and take their shit seriously. Big up.




Thanks man! Yeah it sucks when people don't like to share little tips or tricks as they think it's "their secret". Although I personally hate when people ask me to "show them how to make oil". I actually don't mind answering specific questions pertaining to the process. I just dislike the impatient "hey dude I don't know anything but teach me everything, now!" type questions - they can be annoying ! .


Stay medicated !


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

for those wondering on how to produce oil like that which is in the picture! simply click on the picture (Since we are on the subject)





^^^ click me for how to ^^^


----------



## irieie (Aug 12, 2012)

Just to be clear you should call that ISO hash or rick Simpson oil. It also goes by phoenix tears. This is not that same as bho, wax , errls, etc. I don't know about Canada but here in the US phoenix tears have a much different use than hash oil or wax. Phoenix tears are used in tropicals, eaten as is for.cancer patients and sometimes used in edibles. Bho is smoked primarily and also used in edibles like candies. I have eaten andade candies both with ricksimpson oil and with bho and the ones with rick Simpson oil taste like shit and you need to add more oil than you would bho. It also turns your candy a murky dirty color. And comparing smoking bho to rick Simpson oil is a joke.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2012)

irieie said:


> Just to be clear you should call that ISO hash or rick Simpson oil. It also goes by phoenix tears. This is not that same as bho, wax , errls, etc. I don't know about Canada but here in the US phoenix tears have a much different use than hash oil or wax. Phoenix tears are used in tropicals, eaten as is for.cancer patients and sometimes used in edibles. Bho is smoked primarily and also used in edibles like candies. I have eaten andade candies both with ricksimpson oil and with bho and the ones with rick Simpson oil taste like shit and you need to add more oil than you would bho. It also turns your candy a murky dirty color. And comparing smoking bho to rick Simpson oil is a joke.


Technically, iirc Rick Simpson oil is a hot naphtha (hydrocarbon) solvent extract. Oakley's is a cold quick iso wash. Different methods, different products with different characteristics. cn


----------



## irieie (Aug 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Technically, iirc Rick Simpson oil is a hot naphtha (hydrocarbon) solvent extract. Oakley's is a cold quick iso wash. Different methods, different products with different characteristics. cn


You are correct and I was mistaken. I just checked out his website and he does.say that he now uses naptha or more commonly know as paint thinner. It seems that he switched from using ISO a bit ago. Tbh I did my research on him a few years back when he was still using iso and if he no longer uses it as a solvent, then it should tell you something about using ISO.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2012)

irieie said:


> You are correct and I was mistaken. I just checked out his website and he does.say that he now uses naptha or more commonly know as paint thinner. It seems that he switched from using ISO a bit ago. Tbh I did my research on him a few years back when he was still using iso and if he no longer uses it as a solvent, then it should tell you something about using ISO.


I would have agreed with that last sentiment, but Oakley's iso tech seems sound and was an eye-opener for me. I believe the principal reason for Rick Simpson's choice of solvent would have to do with efficiency and ease of use ... Oakley is satisfied with an 85-90% recovery in the interest of purity. He also sweats (mixed metaphor; I admit) being fast and careful in order to get his results. The hydrocarbon process is essentially mess-up-proof unlike the iso method, but personally? Paint thinner ack barf. The stuff smells bad, has a high boiling point and there's really no way to remove the gasoliny flavor from the newstyle RSO. My opinion. cn


----------



## irieie (Aug 12, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I would have agreed with that last sentiment, but Oakley's iso tech seems sound and was an eye-opener for me. I believe the principal reason for Rick Simpson's choice of solvent would have to do with efficiency and ease of use ... Oakley is satisfied with an 85-90% recovery in the interest of purity. He also sweats (mixed metaphor; I admit) being fast and careful in order to get his results. The hydrocarbon process is essentially mess-up-proof unlike the iso method, but personally? Paint thinner ack barf. The stuff smells bad, has a high boiling point and there's really no way to remove the gasoliny flavor from the newstyle RSO. My opinion. cn


Oakley's process is flawless and that is some of the beat looking ISO oil I have ever seen, but I would personally choose bho over iso oil any day. And I agree with using naphtha, no way do I wanna be working with paint thinner. I like my pressurized extractions. I'll be getting a tamisium extractor in the next few months and then I will be using food grade n-butane. Once I have mastered that then I will look into setting up a co2 extraction lab for the cleanest product possible. I have started to make hard candies with my bho and they are very medicinal, delicious, discreet and effective. I am running a high cbd strain with a pheno that has 9% thc and 9% cbd. I plan on using this as a base to make medicine for cancer patients and other conditions. Does anyone know about extracting cbd or how to crystallize cbd? I believe it is possible to crystallize cbd but not thc hence why we use a solvent extraction for thc.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 12, 2012)

irieie said:


> Oakley's process is flawless and that is some of the beat looking ISO oil I have ever seen, but I would personally choose bho over iso oil any day. And I agree with using naphtha, no way do I wanna be working with paint thinner. I like my pressurized extractions. I'll be getting a tamisium extractor in the next few months and then I will be using food grade n-butane. Once I have mastered that then I will look into setting up a co2 extraction lab for the cleanest product possible. I have started to make hard candies with my bho and they are very medicinal, delicious, discreet and effective. I am running a high cbd strain with a pheno that has 9% thc and 9% cbd. I plan on using this as a base to make medicine for cancer patients and other conditions. Does anyone know about extracting cbd or how to crystallize cbd? I believe it is possible to crystallize cbd but not thc hence why we use a solvent extraction for thc.


The CBD question intrigues me. I'm not convinced a CO2 extraction is ideal for it. THC is miscible in every solvent but water and the highly-fluorinated fluids. I never did get a sample of CBD in hand to play with it, but I suspect it's more polar and less of a solubility slut. But in terms of prepping CBD pure enough to solidify it, I think serious lab equipment is needed. Chromatography and molecular distillation. cn


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have my reasons for not detailing this now. Since the principles aren't related in any way with what you guys do, I wouldnt know where to start. Some people really have a hard time understanding in person, so where I dont type vs me speaking, theres just no way I could be thorough and make everyone accept my methods for what they are. So heres another picture to compensate the truth about the BOMB.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 16, 2012)

Vector BHO mix trim and popcorn, came out shatter, after vac and then heating


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 16, 2012)

lol, no disrespect cannabineer, but anything you know nothing about or has been made to confuse you can create such wives tales as this subject has. no lab equipment needed, as I proved that w my ghettoblaster. until someone can simplify the big picture, I am amongst the few who can actually help make things easier to understand. But I didn't wish someone gave me the magic answer in a forum, I seek the knowledge and go where schools not readily teach this 4th phase of matter. That is efin ballsy. The next person who taught them self can blab all this to you guys. The needed lab equipment. The tiny lab sized yields unless industrial equipment is obtained. That's Eden $67,000 entry system. Cuts through 2.5lbs plant matter. Any idea how much to run a batch in co2 alone? So its really wide open for me, like a chick who has just seen the process wanting to thank me in her own special way.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 16, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


jolly rancher, thats sweet!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 16, 2012)

hope it is not a double clutch post


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks man! Yeah it sucks when people don't like to share little tips or tricks as they think it's "their secret". Although I personally hate when people ask me to "show them how to make oil". I actually don't mind answering specific questions pertaining to the process. I just dislike the impatient "hey dude I don't know anything but teach me everything, now!" type questions - they can be annoying ! .
> practically every question would have to be answered, we arent using methods that are the same. If you guys were to start going supercritical w your butane, then theres a common ground. Until then, the methods you now know you would have to adopt a complete different way to use gas under significant pressure, to get her juices flowing. Many dont have equipment and cringe when finding out what these things cost. It isnt no $500 cheap thrill. A pro unit could expect 10k for a stainless steel package. So serious people will pay for the secrets, if they plan to stay extracting for a business. So thanks to bho we have high oil prices! Thanks guys.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, i just found a brand new 2 stage vaccum pump and a crockpot size vac chamber inside an abondoned plastic injection molding factory. Wtf. Its been sitting here for 3 years. I just hit the jackpot! Mighty vac is going bak in the garage for brakes.
thank you michigan economy.


----------



## Brownstain (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I should have posted this here: I'm a new grower, about 2 yrs experience & I just made my 1st batch of bubble a couple months ago. Since I've been smoking it, two different friends have told me I need to "fluff" my bubble before I smoke it. They took a lighter and just kind of tapped the hash with it, "fluffing" it. When I asked why though, they both gave me different reasons & neither made me feel that it was necessary or made it smoke any better. Personally, I like the very 1st hit & don't want to just piss it away. I was just wondering what the reason for "fluffing" hash is. Tnx.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe your friends dont know what there talking about. Ive never fluffed my bubble. Is yours melty?


----------



## Brownstain (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, I compare it to playdoh as far as consistency. I just thought I'd ask since I had more than 1 person mention it. I told 'em I've been gettin' ripped & I didn't notice any difference when it was "fluffed." I want to upload a pic but don't see a way, I'm posting from my iPhone.


----------



## Blacktophat (Aug 16, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> lol, no disrespect cannabineer, but anything you know nothing about or has been made to confuse you can create such wives tales as this subject has. .


lol wtf. .. .. . .. ..


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 16, 2012)

The fourth phase of matter is plasma.

Oilmkr, if you're referring to supercritical fluid as the 4th phase, that's a bit of "marketese" imo. And iirc your CO2 extractions are subcritical. In that regard, they do compare to the other liquid solvent extraction techniques. cn


----------



## irieie (Aug 17, 2012)

Brownstain said:


> I think I should have posted this here: I'm a new grower, about 2 yrs experience & I just made my 1st batch of bubble a couple months ago. Since I've been smoking it, two different friends have told me I need to "fluff" my bubble before I smoke it. They took a lighter and just kind of tapped the hash with it, "fluffing" it. When I asked why though, they both gave me different reasons & neither made me feel that it was necessary or made it smoke any better. Personally, I like the very 1st hit & don't want to just piss it away. I was just wondering what the reason for "fluffing" hash is. Tnx.


They kind of know what they are talking about. When I lived and traveled in the middle east, we would get large blocks of Lebanese or Moroccan hash which is very similar to a good bubble. They compress it into very tight bricks so when you go to smoke it you must warm the corner with a lighter and then the hash gets kind of broken down or I guess more fluffy. But basically you are increasing the surface area so it smokes more evenly and quickly. But if they are gonna talk shit to you while smoking the hash you made from the plants you grew then fuck em. Don't share ur shit with shitheads like that.


----------



## Brownstain (Aug 17, 2012)

irieie said:


> They kind of know what they are talking about. When I lived and traveled in the middle east, we would get large blocks of Lebanese or Moroccan hash which is very similar to a good bubble. They compress it into very tight bricks so when you go to smoke it you must warm the corner with a lighter and then the hash gets kind of broken down or I guess more fluffy. But basically you are increasing the surface area so it smokes more evenly and quickly. But if they are gonna talk shit to you while smoking the hash you made from the plants you grew then fuck em. Don't share ur shit with shitheads like that.


LoL, i dont think they meant it in a bad way, more like trying to share knowledge. 1 friend said he heard fluffing it made it smoke better, the other said to get out impurities. Well, i didnt think it smoked any different really & i know exactly what went into making my bubble so no worries there. Neither are newbies to pot & one of the guys is a pretty respectable friend of mine. Actually, it seems like everytime I smoke some with someone, they all the sudden become an expert on hash, LoL. I take most of it with a grain of salt, but I know a few heads that know their shit.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 17, 2012)

fluffing is for porn and pillows


----------



## oilmkr420 (Aug 17, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The fourth phase of matter is plasma.
> 
> Oilmkr, if you're referring to supercritical fluid as the 4th phase, that's a bit of "marketese" imo. And iirc your CO2 extractions are subcritical. In that regard, they do compare to the other liquid solvent extraction techniques. cn


I can accept plasma being a fourth state of matter, I dont know it all, but just so you know, that was a scfe using co2. That wasnt cosub2. 6,000 psi @ 140F is in no way below the critical point. a sub extract is not really anything like a liquid solvent extract, and if so, explain to me the similarities beyond the desired compounds of interest.


----------



## Chadius (Aug 18, 2012)

researchkitty said:


> Airport security said I couldnt bring my Xicar lighter on the plane. Luckily they had a box you can put it in and ship it back to you for a few dollars. Now that I'm on thanksgiving week visiting family, had oil shipped in just for it.  But, no lighter. Boooo!
> 
> Went to the store, and came home with a Bernzomatic lighter that looks like a cordless drill, takes these 5 inch tall yellow max propolyne (Not MAPP gas, despite the yellow can). WOW! Its very nice.  Heats up the glass one hitters in about 5 seconds. I bet it hits titanium real nice. For $50 and $7 a refill its a hell of a deal. Anyone else have a oiler torch like it?


Same exact one, it was one sale at my local home depot for 20! Love it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 18, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I can accept plasma being a fourth state of matter, I dont know it all, but just so you know, that was a scfe using co2. That wasnt cosub2. 6,000 psi @ 140F is in no way below the critical point. a sub extract is not really anything like a liquid solvent extract, and if so, explain to me the similarities beyond the desired compounds of interest.


At those temps and pressures ... conceded. Supercrit. cn


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 21, 2012)

i KNOW it's been asked before but this is a long thread.

How many grams do you that use the stainless steel turkey baster from walmart (what i use) use per run for max yield?


----------



## irieie (Aug 22, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> i KNOW it's been asked before but this is a long thread.
> 
> How many grams do you that use the stainless steel turkey baster from walmart (what i use) use per run for max yield?


I used to pack about 7-10 grams in there and yield about 1-2 grams depending upon material.


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 22, 2012)

irieie said:


> I used to pack about 7-10 grams in there and yield about 1-2 grams depending upon material.


Right on and thank you. The most i've packed in was a little over 5 g's unground and got just under a g return. Guess what i'm doing soon?


----------



## irieie (Aug 22, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Right on and thank you. The most i've packed in was a little over 5 g's unground and got just under a g return. Guess what i'm doing soon?


getting a bigger tube. lol.


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 22, 2012)

irieie said:


> getting a bigger tube. lol.


Lol. Probably so


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 23, 2012)

Got a pic of my vac set up. Just gotta buy some high pressure tubing. This chamber is thick as fuck. And has two on/off valves. One glass one on the chamber and a metal one in the line. This thing sucks!


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Aug 25, 2012)

Your pad looks chill Dank....sweet ass floor!!!!
That floor done up in Uv paint, blacklights and strobes, and horrible electronica blasting in the background would make a chill roll spot...lol


***edit*** oh yeah, nice chamber too


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 26, 2012)

used my 100%organic white fire og trim for these gold nuggets hot water and agitation only


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 26, 2012)

looks bomb


----------



## irieie (Aug 26, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> View attachment 2310051View attachment 2310053View attachment 2310054 used my 100%organic white fire og trim for these gold nuggets hot water and agitation only


no vac purge?


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks nope just boiling water few baths stirring and spreading and letting sit over the heat


----------



## irieie (Aug 27, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> thanks nope just boiling water few baths stirring and spreading and letting sit over the heat


I never find that this gives a clean enouh purge. It is very inexpensive and simple to do and the results set your wax above the rest. Patients keep asking for my wax over others because of the cleanliness due to the purge. It would make that beautiful oil even better.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 27, 2012)

maybe your not doing it right. there is no need for a vac purge i have seen lab results with no residuals using vector and hot water purge from DAN KONE on this forum anf from another local friend. the only thing i would say a vac would be better if you wanted to keep it as oil or shatter. all you need is patience just takes time high heat and agitation and i think if you can crumble your budder to look like kief or gold dust like grains of sand, its pure as it can be just like loose trichs. and dont be to proud of patients wanting your oil over others in az 90% of the wax or oil i have seen i wouldn dare smoke. lets see a pic of yours? we should do a taste test


----------



## irieie (Aug 27, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> maybe your not doing it right. there is no need for a vac purge i have seen lab results with no residuals using vector and hot water purge from DAN KONE on this forum anf from another local friend. the only thing i would say a vac would be better if you wanted to keep it as oil or shatter. all you need is patience just takes time high heat and agitation and i think if you can crumble your budder to look like kief or gold dust like grains of sand, its pure as it can be just like loose trichs. and dont be to proud of patients wanting your oil over others in az 90% of the wax or oil i have seen i wouldn dare smoke. lets see a pic of yours? we should do a taste test


Go back and look at my end results I get a wax whenever I want I have been making wax for almost three years now and have refined my.techniques from where you are now to a better cleaner product . Who tests your wax for impurities? Just because it crumbles and waxes does not mean it is clean. Go read this whole thread and other shot from matt rize or cannabineer about isomerization and vac purging. Actually if you read what they talk about in Cali and pnw then they actually say the shatter is the most pure not wax. I guarantee I could taste the tane of your wax and I have made and seen a lot of waxes shatters and oils. Plus I don't get how you would even know a difference especially since you have never vac purged. It seems more like you are just lazy and repeat what other have said instead of actually experimenting yourself, but hey that's fine.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 27, 2012)

irieie said:


> Go back and look at my end results I get a wax whenever I want I have been making wax for almost three years now and have refined my.techniques from where you are now to a better cleaner product . Who tests your wax for impurities? Just because it crumbles and waxes does not mean it is clean. Go read this whole thread and other shot from matt rize or cannabineer about isomerization and vac purging. Actually if you read what they talk about in Cali and pnw then they actually say the shatter is the most pure not wax. I guarantee I could taste the tane of your wax and I have made and seen a lot of waxes shatters and oils. Plus I don't get how you would even know a difference especially since you have never vac purged. It seems more like you are just lazy and repeat what other have said instead of actually experimenting yourself, but hey that's fine.


lol your just repeating what you have read in this forum about shatter being better and vac purging, its mostly preference and shatter is a step less in refinement so i dont see how it could be more pure. if i want shatter i just dont agitate as much and do long hot baths and would be left with the golden shatter, but for budder just reheat after could be left as shatter and stir. you can taste the tane? lets see i wanna try yours, and for god sakes man get something better then a turkey baster. and matt rize makes bubble and does nothing but talk shit about bho unless its his magical shatter lol RIZE UP dude. and i didnt say i got mine tested for residuals DAN KONE did in cali.

AZ MED TESTING IS BS i know this i first publicly exposed STEVE on this forum on accident thanks to MATT RIZE actually he is the one who figured it all out and doesnt even know the shit storm he created for STEVE. i posted a wax test from AZ MED TESTING on here that was 98.3% thc thinking it was legit. no one believed me when i had actually paid thirty bucks for a gc potency test MATT RIZE contacted STEEP HILL LAB and said what is this shit, they then called STEVE and said wtf mate? you spelled compound compund in two places and how is this stuff 98.3% and total active cbds 1001,(az med testing is some how affiliated with SHL) 
STEVE said the test was altered which is not true to make him self not look like a complete idiot, and discredit me. but as you know how AZ MED TESTING rolls they steall your money and tell you your shitty bud is 20% thc. FOLKS this is common practice for STEVE in ARIZONA FROM AZ MED TESTING has been going on for years have put him on blast multiple times and he is still doing it. he refunded my friend hundreds of dollars after the whole SHL owner calling him. but tried to bitch at my friend first because i put private info on the internet being the test results which were wack. just had to explain it one more time i know its long nut irieie and alot of people in az already know this


----------



## irieie (Aug 27, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> lol your just repeating what you have read in this forum about shatter being better and vac purging, its mostly preference and shatter is a step less in refinement so i dont see how it could be more pure. if i want shatter i just dont agitate as much and do long hot baths and would be left with the golden shatter, but for budder just reheat after could be left as shatter and stir. you can taste the tane? lets see i wanna try yours, and for god sakes man get something better then a turkey baster. and matt rize makes bubble and does nothing but talk shit about bho unless its his magical shatter lol RIZE UP dude. and i didnt say i got mine tested for residuals DAN KONE did in cali.
> 
> AZ MED TESTING IS BS i know this i first publicly exposed STEVE on this forum on accident thanks to MATT RIZE actually he is the one who figured it all out and doesnt even know the shit storm he created for STEVE. i posted a wax test from AZ MED TESTING on here that was 98.3% thc thinking it was legit. no one believed me when i had actually paid thirty bucks for a gc potency test MATT RIZE contacted STEEP HILL LAB and said what is this shit, they then called STEVE and said wtf mate? you spelled compound compund in two places and how is this stuff 98.3% and total active cbds 1001,(az med testing is some how affiliated with SHL)
> STEVE said the test was altered which is not true to make him self not look like a complete idiot, and discredit me. but as you know how AZ MED TESTING rolls they steall your money and tell you your shitty bud is 20% thc. FOLKS this is common practice for STEVE in ARIZONA FROM AZ MED TESTING has been going on for years have put him on blast multiple times and he is still doing it. he refunded my friend hundreds of dollars after the whole SHL owner calling him. but tried to bitch at my friend first because i put private info on the internet being the test results which were wack. just had to explain it one more time i know its long nut irieie and alot of people in az already know this


i am much more familiar with what happened with steve and az med testing than you are aware. i did not know you were the one with the bullshit test claiming and posting it up on here. that explains your attitude and naivety. az med testing was a joke from the begining and so is steve. steve kept on trying to get my partner and i to run a co2 extraction setup that he had. my buddy wanted to but i said no because i dont think they are trust worthy. too close with ingrid and elements. if you know what happened recently then you would say the same. just the fact that you went to az med testing at all speaks volumes. if you have ever contacted some of the more well established testing facilities in cali then you wold find out that it costs more to actually do the test (not including profit and overhead) than az med testing is charging. anyone who has done theri research would never even consider giving them any money at all. so you did a great service to the uninformed who were too ignorant or too stupid to realize az medtesting was bullshit from the begining. so basically you are going by someone elses results to see if your wax still has contaminants, that sounds real scientific and great for your patients. do you work at that ghetto head shop in mesa at main and dobson? or do your buddies because i have seen their shit and they say the same bullshit as you about no purge blah blah blah and their shit does not look or smell good. 

oh and whats wrong with a turkey baster i used it for many runs until i got my custom blown boro silicate tube, i still use the turkey baster when i wanna make tiny batches of bho. it is super effective and made with the right materials. and yes a seasoned oil smoker can taste the tane in an unpurged batch of oil.oh and if you think matt rize doesnt make bho then that shows how even more ignorant you are. 

and the shatter vs wax debate does not only go on here. are you familiar with northwest green thumb? personally i prefer a gooey wax to anything else it has a nice look and is easy to handle and dab. it takes some care to slowly work and heat to bring your oil just to the stage before it becomes a crumble. this i do after i have vac purged. you can also vac purge your oil until it waxes up with some strains. have you ever seen wax with holes in it like swiss cheese. that was waxed up in a vac chamber. only heating too much will stop the isomerization process.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 27, 2012)

no i dont work there lol and we have met and you said you liked my herb. i have a multi step purge process which i bet is just as clean as your vac purged method. and if he said he did minimal hot water purging, then i assume that with alot it would be the same. and i gave my buddy some to get tested because he said he gets it for cheap i didnt know where he would be testing. and whats a lab in az that has legitimate results? and i said matt rize talks shit about bho... which is true and that only his bho is the shit. and i bet you could not taste tane in my wax


----------



## biglungs (Aug 27, 2012)

i have gdp trim that turns to dry crumbly wax ON ITS OWN. i just leave the pyrex in the sun and its crumbly the next day. from my experiences shatter/glass is made when the oil is purged at a very low temp dry crumbly is made from purging using very hot water some people use boiling water i just turn my hot water heater up a bit. gooey oily stuff is usually made from trim with too many water leaves present or from older materials and the trichomes have already started to degrade


----------



## irieie (Aug 27, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> no i dont work there lol and we have met and you said you liked my herb. i have a multi step purge process which i bet is just as clean as your vac purged method. and if he said he did minimal hot water purging, then i assume that with alot it would be the same. and i gave my buddy some to get tested because he said he gets it for cheap i didnt know where he would be testing. and whats a lab in az that has legitimate results? and i said matt rize talks shit about bho... which is true and that only his bho is the shit. and i bet you could not taste tane in my wax


Is this your first screen name. I have a buddy that grows wifi. What bud did you show me? If you tell me when and what I saw I'll prob remember you.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 27, 2012)

Your doing one step after shatter to make budder and its over purging it. Degrading the terpines. It loses potency over time. If your melting the trichs off. Shouldn't it be amber like trichomes? Not yellow? Nothing on my nugs is the color of that budder. But my errrrl is see through amber. You can see the art on the bottom of my dish when it's full of errl.


----------



## irieie (Aug 27, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Your doing one step after shatter to make budder and its over purging it. Degrading the terpines. It loses potency over time. If your melting the trichs off. Shouldn't it be amber like trichomes? Not yellow? Nothing on my nugs is the color of that budder. But my errrrl is see through amber. You can see the art on the bottom of my dish when it's full of errl.


I like the consistency of a wax more than a shatter. I used to make shatter until I chipped a piece into my eye. Let me tell you it was not fun. I agree about wax degrading terpenes and I like that because it mellows out the taste a bit and does not kill ur lungs as much. It def does degrad faster but I can't seem to hold onto any for this to be a problem. Also I don't like to harvest with much amber I like my trichs cloudy for the most part so even before I purge and whip, the oil has a much lighter more golden color. All of these points are personal preference.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 27, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Your doing one step after shatter to make budder and its over purging it. Degrading the terpines. It loses potency over time. If your melting the trichs off. Shouldn't it be amber like trichomes? Not yellow? Nothing on my nugs is the color of that budder. But my errrrl is see through amber. You can see the art on the bottom of my dish when it's full of errl.



then why is kief gold?


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess it's more for when your making oz of errl more than just a couple grams. When you have a large crop every 3 months and you make enough oil to last you that three months you don't want a degrading product that after a couple weeks is a powder. 
Your right it is personal preference. And my preference is to have a strongest longest lasting products. Isn't whipping it stirring the butane into your product? Mixing the waxes in.


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 28, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I guess it's more for when your making oz of errl more than just a couple grams. When you have a large crop every 3 months and you make enough oil to last you that three months you don't want a degrading product that after a couple weeks is a powder.
> Your right it is personal preference. And my preference is to have a strongest longest lasting products. Isn't whipping it stirring the butane into your product? Mixing the waxes in.


lol i was with yah right up until you think that whipping mixes waxes in lol

i dont care WHAT you do to try and purge butane out of oil, no matter WHAT you do, there will ALWAYS be the paraffin and mercaptin left over. the simple fact is you have created a compound with those substances and the desired cannabinoids... without using chemistry you CANNOT seperate them!

all of you need to sit down with a chemistry text book and start reading to see WHY this is!

this doesnt apply to the guys using TAMI's and food grade n-butane

there is a BIG BIG BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG reason i use ISO and not butane!


----------



## jdro (Aug 28, 2012)

*The difference between budders, shatters and Waxes

*

*The short answer is wax and water. The reason "budder" is what it is is due to the waxy components of cannabis being pulled by the non-polar hydrocarbon. When the solvent is blown into water or whipped while still losing butane it will complex with water and form wax hydrates, that is water complexed chemically with the wax to make the opaque matrix that contains the actual resin. This matrix can be broken by dry alcohols or heat. The described matrix also binds with hydrogen bonding to the solvents used. This is a persistent stable bond unless broken by chemical or physical means.*
* The act of "whipping" is used to incorporate materials into a matrix and this is exactly what "budder" is, a stabiized matrix of waxes, resins, water and solvent.
And also the act of whipping even material not purged into water will cause water to precipitate from the static humidity in the air as it is cooling as it evaporates causing condensation in the product. Indeed the only reason "budder" is opaque is the complexed water and consequently solvent. The waxes remain clear in the abscence of water creating the product called "shatter" In the abscence of water to complex with the waxes the product called shatter can be kept loose longer and exposed to vaccum more effectively to remove solvents however NO single pull extracts are going to be solvent free due to the nature of the waxes and resin themselves despite extreme vacuum or even heat as the solvents are chemically tied to the product with hydrogen bonds.
Low heat on a complexed extract gives a dry easily handled product that contains a high terpene content along with a high contaminant load. High heat and high vac produce a low terp low solvent product still full of wax.
Although not as flavorfull as the simple gums( budder and shatter) the only way to be sure you have cleaned out the primary solvent is to dewax, charcoal and heat purge at near the boiling point of the wash solvent under vac to make what is erroneously called an "absolute" this is actually relatively pure cannabinoidal resin when taken to a stiff almost glassy state. Left loose it still contains a trace of the wash solvent. If anyone is interested in more fundamental principles that you are encountering and would like to progress to the next level, let me know. Sharing this knowledge is more important than hoarding it, yet learning from it and applying it is the true payoff*

-Sean Black 


&#8206;"Water, butane, and hydrated terpenes all sputter and all are signs of half assed work.Fucking budder is the lowest rankest extract there is.Everything that makes it "budder" is bad. From waxes to residual gasses and water it is either trash or a raw gum to be cleaned, not medicine, or even good smoke." 

-Jim Freire


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 28, 2012)

irieie said:


> I like the consistency of a wax more than a shatter. I used to make shatter until I chipped a piece into my eye. Let me tell you it was not fun. I agree about wax degrading terpenes and I like that because it mellows out the taste a bit and does not kill ur lungs as much. It def does degrad faster but I can't seem to hold onto any for this to be a problem.


 I feel the shatter problem.. It's happened a few times over here too.. Nothing worse than a dab stuck in your eyelash!!

However, I use a laptop at home, and usually dab with my laptop, at home.. So if the oil is wanting to shatter when I scoop a dab - I simply set my glass dish on the warm laptop for a couple minutes and the warmth brings it to a temporary taffy consistency. Perfect to scoop a dab up like some caramel ice cream on a warm day.





oakley1984 said:


> this doesnt apply to the guys using TAMI's and food grade n-butane
> 
> there is a BIG BIG BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG reason i use ISO and not butane!


How are you guys finding getting food grade n-butane is these days? I'd like to invest in a closed system but am worried about getting the n-butane without any real excuses.. 

As far as the residuals in open system BHO making.. I think your right about some substances being _stuck_.. But I think those substances _could_ be worse, in the grand scheme of chemicals we ingest and inhale on a daily basis. I'd like to think that 10 dabs a day, of 29hg vacuum exposed oil from an open system is still healthier for your body than _smoking_ 5-10 joints a day. I do both, but still.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 28, 2012)

Join DateApr 2009Location41510 - 40831Posts6,081

[h=2]




Re: budder[/h]_




Originally Posted by *str8sativa*
did you use vector? or are you usin the 99% n-butane

_

vector for now. 

After several lab tests now I'm not convinced that 99% butane is really necessary. After very minimal purging with vector I've gotten clean lab tests.​


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> lol i was with yah right up until you think that whipping mixes waxes in lol
> 
> i dont care WHAT you do to try and purge butane out of oil, no matter WHAT you do, there will ALWAYS be the paraffin and mercaptin left over. the simple fact is you have created a compound with those substances and the desired cannabinoids... without using chemistry you CANNOT seperate them!
> 
> ...



paraffin is used to seal jelly lids. and mercaptin would only be in shitty butane


----------



## dangledo (Aug 28, 2012)

dry ice to cold water is the tastiest


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 28, 2012)

i believe that i think it is a little harder and takes a little more time to make a good full melt bubble then it is bho


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 28, 2012)

when its winter again and cold at night ill start freezing my fresh trim and using my friends bubble magic machine


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> lol i was with yah right up until you think that whipping mixes waxes in lol
> 
> i dont care WHAT you do to try and purge butane out of oil, no matter WHAT you do, there will ALWAYS be the paraffin and mercaptin left over. the simple fact is you have created a compound with those substances and the desired cannabinoids... without using chemistry you CANNOT seperate them!
> 
> all of you need to sit down with a chemistry text book and start reading to see WHY this is!!


You see. I don't need to read a textbook because I don't feel the need to argue the tired argument of "budder vs shatter". I have my tech down and am happy with my product. I've made budder and yeah it taste good but it loses potency over time. That in my eyes is unstable. I like to go back to my shatter months later and it's the same thing I left. Not crumbled weak budder. 
And the whipping mixing waxes thing ended with a question mark. Wich means it was a question not a statement. So maybe you should open a grammar book.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm with ya dank... I see no benefit for budder other than an easier, and cheaper process... and maybe bag appeal because people are people with their budder.... However, my *personal opinion* is that if you have the bucks and the time I think vac purged bho aka shatter is the bombsizzle gold medal type stuff .. 

I mean like when your 5 purges deep, and those bubbles start slowing down, you know your working with good shit. The dabs are so damn smooth and powerful, not to mention the consistency is super pretty.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 29, 2012)

if I cant vac purge, im not making bho...


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 29, 2012)

Even before I had an electric pump and chamber I was going to a friends to pump it or pumping my hand off with a mighty vac. 

Budder sucks like a vac purge.


----------



## irieie (Aug 29, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Even before I had an electric pump and chamber I was going to a friends to pump it or pumping my hand off with a mighty vac.
> 
> Budder sucks like a vac purge.


Wow you are just soooo cool and know everything. I wish I lived in Michigan so I cohld know as much as you do and be cool like you.


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 29, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> paraffin is used to seal jelly lids. and mercaptin would only be in shitty butane


mercaptin is in ALL lighter refills, PERIOD

it cannot be sold without it, just as propane is not sold without it
its there for safety reasons, believe what you want.... but the laws are VERY strict when it comes to this...


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 29, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> You see. I don't need to read a textbook because I don't feel the need to argue the tired argument of "budder vs shatter". I have my tech down and am happy with my product. I've made budder and yeah it taste good but it loses potency over time. That in my eyes is unstable. I like to go back to my shatter months later and it's the same thing I left. Not crumbled weak budder.
> And the whipping mixing waxes thing ended with a question mark. Wich means it was a question not a statement. So maybe you should open a grammar book.


i have no arguement of budder vs shatter... whatever floats your boat.

simply stating that either or, Still has hard locked contaminates from butane refills.
if you want to "believe" otherwise, go for it.


----------



## biglungs (Aug 29, 2012)

i made some shatter vac pumped it for about 2.5 hrs total i would switch it between the window sill and the desiccator it made nice smooth shatter. the next day i left it out on the table outside all day came home later it was a solid chunk of yellow wax no whip at all


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 29, 2012)

irieie said:


> Wow you are just soooo cool and know everything. I wish I lived in Michigan so I cohld know as much as you do and be cool like you.


I don't see what stating where I live has to do with any of it other than it is an ignorant statement. You judge people by their geographical location? I'm not trying to be cool in any way. And you obviously have nothing better to do than try and start fights. Your comment looks like it was made by a 16 year old.
wherez task Rok from highly educated live Utah? He must not know anything by your logic. Your plants are probably more mature than you are acting.


----------



## jdro (Aug 29, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> mercaptin is in ALL lighter refills, PERIOD
> 
> it cannot be sold without it, just as propane is not sold without it
> its there for safety reasons, believe what you want.... but the laws are VERY strict when it comes to this...


Mercaptan is non-toxic, and a naturally occurring chemical in things we see and eat everyday. Mercaptan is less corrosive and less toxic than similar sulfur compounds found naturally in rotten eggs, onions, garlic, skunks, and, of course, bad breath. Your bad breath has more toxic mercaptans then my BHO. Mercaptans may be present in certain MJ strains also(see: SKUNK). The refining process for the butane is to remove the waxes. They may not be able to remove it all, The common name for Oleaginous Waxes from petroleum, is Paraffin, which is non-toxic enough to have no known LD-50 data and be used to seal jelly jars, so they are of low concern when extracting. If you are worried about the parafin wax you can winterize and filter out the waxes with pure ethanol (NOT ISO). ISO is toxic, so I would not go around touting ISO as safer than BHO, unless your using pure lab grade ethanol. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectrum-Ethanol-Ethyl-Alcohol-200-Proof-99-9-Undenatured-100mL-/320965297896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abb05c6e8


----------



## irieie (Aug 29, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I don't see what stating where I live has to do with any of it other than it is an ignorant statement. You judge people by their geographical location? I'm not trying to be cool in any way. And you obviously have nothing better to do than try and start fights. Your comment looks like it was made by a 16 year old.
> wherez task Rok from highly educated live Utah? He must not know anything by your logic. Your plants are probably more mature than you are acting.


When I grow up I wanna be a real grower and concentrate maker just like you. Get the fuck over yourself.


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 29, 2012)

Aaaahem. Back to the original thread topic and not the ignorant one. I got a bunch of ti pads in the mail today from task @ highly educated and can sell em to ya cheaper than the stores. Hit me up. They are the flower of life ones.


----------



## kolz2788 (Aug 29, 2012)

those are dope


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a handle I put on one.


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 29, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> i have no arguement of budder vs shatter... whatever floats your boat.
> 
> simply stating that either or, Still has hard locked contaminates from butane refills.
> if you want to "believe" otherwise, go for it.


It CAN be bought without mercs but you gotta have the license to buy it.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 31, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> i have no arguement of budder vs shatter... whatever floats your boat.
> 
> simply stating that either or, Still has hard locked contaminates from butane refills.
> if you want to "believe" otherwise, go for it.


I'm staring at VOC test results that say that's not necessarily true.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 31, 2012)

jdro said:


> Mercaptan is non-toxic, and a naturally occurring chemical in things we see and eat everyday. Mercaptan is less corrosive and less toxic than similar sulfur compounds found naturally in rotten eggs, onions, garlic, skunks, and, of course, bad breath. Your bad breath has more toxic mercaptans then my BHO. Mercaptans may be present in certain MJ strains also(see: SKUNK). The refining process for the butane is to remove the waxes. They may not be able to remove it all, The common name for Oleaginous Waxes from petroleum, is Paraffin, which is non-toxic enough to have no known LD-50 data and be used to seal jelly jars, so they are of low concern when extracting. If you are worried about the parafin wax you can winterize and filter out the waxes with pure ethanol (NOT ISO). ISO is toxic, so I would not go around touting ISO as safer than BHO, unless your using pure lab grade ethanol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spectrum-Ethanol-Ethyl-Alcohol-200-Proof-99-9-Undenatured-100mL-/320965297896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abb05c6e8


Mercaptan is also in our blood and evaporates at 43 degrees. Unless you're making wax in an igloo I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

Packing tubes of pineapple express trim.. got 3oz.. I'm too tired for this shit.


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 31, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Packing tubes of pineapple express trim.. got 3oz.. I'm too tired for this shit.


Really? Me too


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

Which part?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

dat coagulation

















































Smells like super fruity pineapple home grown chronic.. which is exactly what it is..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

This is made from 3oz of super frosty trim.. we just chucked the fan leaves, or cut off the parts without resin on the larger leaves.. This was leaving dust piles of trichomes on the parchment when packing, always a good sign.






Been curing 4.5 weeks now, perfect as far as trich degradation is concerned, I think .

Right now most of the visible butane has evaporated.. The pan is just sitting outside in luke warm water, with the warm 84f air outside, getting as much as I can off in the air before this thing goes in the vacuum. I'm keeping the temps down too, in an attempt to preserve the beautiful colors a little more .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

It has stopped reacting to the air.. Now into the oven and into the vacuum for 30 minutes (not consecutive) at 29hg.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

So i'm going along here, process going good.. 1 vacuum purge down.. my friggn oil kept puffing up HUGE so I had to keep turning the vacuum off... I come back for the 2nd purge and the vacuum pump won't turn on!!

I got a 2 year warranty for the pump, but now I have to drive across town on no sleep in 2 hours, and then drive back and finish this oil. Then I have to do more shit. Probably won't sleep.

Can a verde get a break? Damn.


After scraping






1st vac purge muffin






peanut butter












semi-settled






oops, vacuum broke, gonna be like this til I get a new one.


----------



## irieie (Aug 31, 2012)

That looks amazing. What a cliff hanger bro. Lol


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 31, 2012)

What temps do you use on "low temps"


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

So I'm back from harbor freight, got a new unit for free, and they let me buy the 2 year warranty again (this one was a year old of purging, that's a lot of purging.. Probably had 30 hours on it..) So I walked out with another guaranteed vacuum pump for $20. I could do this for life? LOL. Only ever buy one of these things.

Now I'm 3 purges in the current oil, and the oil is clearing up. It's beautiful. Going to go another 2-3 purges at least.. Giving the unit a 15 minute break leaning against a tile wall with a bag of ice on the other side for now . It's warming up with the sunlight!

Low temps is like 160-170 with only a 30-40 second exposure before going into the vacuum. Sometimes if the oil isn't great quality I'll do 170 for a minute every time and that results in a more rapid purge. I don't want to warm this oil up too much though. Anyway, it looks like it's keeping the awesome yellow color!  edit: also I was using lower temp water for the pan purge.

How's everyone's morning going?


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats the temp I wondered about. The h20 temp. 

Warranties are the shit. Only reason bbb torch is better than vector. Can take it back locally. No matter how painted, stickers, broken base. Anything. Even no box or reciept. I've did it with all those.


----------



## str8sativa (Aug 31, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> I'm staring at VOC test results that say that's not necessarily true.




THANK YOU DAN KONE putting bitches back in there place


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Thats the temp I wondered about. The h20 temp.
> 
> Warranties are the shit. Only reason bbb torch is better than vector. Can take it back locally. No matter how painted, stickers, broken base. Anything. Even no box or reciept. I've did it with all those.


Funny you say that, I'm now noticing my blazer big shot starting to make an audible leak from the bottom..

edit: fixed that shit with a flathead screwdriver...


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 31, 2012)

str8sativa said:


> THANK YOU DAN KONE putting bitches back in there place


Lol.......... 
The test I want to see is budder thc % a day after its ready then another thc% a month later. Because that's my problem with it. It degrades and crumbles. I smoke cigarettes and don't care about the rest. I'll smoke budder. Just not make it. And want the highest % of thc. Not the easiest to get a dab of.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2012)

Oil is finished...

And my god.. This is some seriously powerful stuff.. Immediately on the inhale it just tastes super clean, like pine sol hash oil. Then once it fills your lungs that clean taste moves to a SKUNKY fruity PINEAPPLE flavor.. full on 100% pineapples..ZERO harshness.. Then you realize you have to breathe, and the exhale just fills your tastebuds with pineapple flavor... This pineapple express is the kind of oil your like, "wait a minute, this requires a second review, that was _too_ good."



Definitely some creeper too. I haven't used that term in years and years but this is truly some creeper. I took a fat dab, to analyze, then took another. Then I started this paragraph with a super coherent thought and review, and then it just went to shit .


6 purges, home grown g13 pineapple express, 100% trim.

- When this stuff was mixing with the butane and coming out the tube, I thought the yield was going to be shitty.. Usually I see the oil pretty thick and chunky pouring out , this came out pretty translucent. When it cleared up it was crazy, just super translucent. Then it started coagulating and then just, magic.  


after 2nd purge






3rd or 4th






6th








in the sun


----------



## Dan Kone (Aug 31, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Which part?


Both. Packing up pineapple express


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 2, 2012)

well. you know the song but ill post it anyways. 

[video=youtube;omuBNWP0aCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omuBNWP0aCc[/video]
organic GSC






Shatter Bros


----------



## kolz2788 (Sep 3, 2012)

Girl Scout Cookies?

who's the breeder?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 3, 2012)

kolz2788 said:


> Girl Scout Cookies?
> 
> who's the breeder?


pretty sure its a herm accident. something like OG x durban x cherry pie


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 3, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> pretty sure its a herm accident. something like OG x durban x cherry pie


Cherry pie = Durban x GDP (or possibly purple champagne) 

GSC = og x cherry pie


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 3, 2012)

More Pineapple Express sap..






Now, if only female humans were as transparent as this resin from a female cannabis plant.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Now, if only female humans were as transparent as this resin from a female cannabis plant.


Ahhh... aint that the truth, my friend. Lawd have mercy. 


Seasoning and shit talking...
[video=youtube;6xmw6vlH8Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xmw6vlH8Ck[/video]

haha


----------



## biglungs (Sep 5, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Ahhh... aint that the truth, my friend. Lawd have mercy.
> 
> 
> Seasoning and shit talking...
> ...


seriously there are tons of us out there that can make awesome hashes i will put my concentrates up against that silly putty crap any day just not gonna give HT racks too just so they can be the judge


----------



## BA142 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been doing the bubble bag thing for a while but i've been fiendin for some fire bho. I have a few ounces of dank ripped bubba nugs and a vac chamber. Only problem is I don't have a tube....last time I tried to look for the stainless steel turkey baster I couldn't find it. Tips?? I've had a rough week with my fam and I need to dab something more potent than 73 micron bubble....where can I find a safe tube? preferably holding 7-14 grams...I have a local glass shop that can blow anything I want but I don't wanna wait that long


----------



## irieie (Sep 7, 2012)

is that gsc the thin mint or animal cracker pheno? looks amazin. is that made with a tami?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 7, 2012)

irieie said:


> is that gsc the thin mint or animal cracker pheno? looks amazin. is that made with a tami?


thin mint, and a tami knock off.


----------



## biglungs (Sep 7, 2012)

BA142 said:


> I've been doing the bubble bag thing for a while but i've been fiendin for some fire bho. I have a few ounces of dank ripped bubba nugs and a vac chamber. Only problem is I don't have a tube....last time I tried to look for the stainless steel turkey baster I couldn't find it. Tips?? I've had a rough week with my fam and I need to dab something more potent than 73 micron bubble....where can I find a safe tube? preferably holding 7-14 grams...I have a local glass shop that can blow anything I want but I don't wanna wait that long



stainless steel thermos or a mason jar and a glass drill bit.


----------



## BA142 (Sep 7, 2012)

biglungs said:


> stainless steel thermos or a mason jar and a glass drill bit.


goin with the thermos. i'll report back tomorrow with the oil


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome Thread.............


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Matt your famous. 
Www.mattrize.com
Watch the video.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 10, 2012)

well duh... been famous. heil hash!

at least I can see my own penis, and drive a car...

unlike Daniel DeSailles of Top Shelf Extracts.


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 11, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Hey Matt your famous.
> Www.mattrize.com
> Watch the video.


That shit is hilarious.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 11, 2012)

You have to admit he did put some time into this. And it is kinda funny..
But don't sink to a level of being prejudice


----------



## jdro (Sep 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> well duh... been famous. heil hash!
> 
> at least I can see my own penis, and drive a car...
> 
> unlike Daniel DeSailles of Top Shelf Extracts.


Thats a fail tech response. For real, are you 12? Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 11, 2012)

jdro said:


> Thats a fail tech response. For real, are you 12? Grow the fuck up.


Yup, 12. 

SweatyD is the poster child for what is wrong with BHO culture. Dude hires whores two at a time, but cant buy a closed unit.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 11, 2012)

Wuts wrong with whores Mon?


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 11, 2012)

420mon said:


> Wuts wrong with whores Mon?


closed units come first if you are a professional hashmaster.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 11, 2012)

Well if you were a PIMP like me you would have the whores make it and keep yer PIMP HAND STRONG.


----------



## jdro (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess whores arent whores if they were in hightimes though? Or if they get paid in hash instead of cash... Shouldn't throw stones if you live in hash houses....


----------



## 420mon (Sep 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> closed units come first if you are a professional hashmaster.


I don't know Mon, Think like a PIMP and PIMP them for a day or two, then Mon can gets a closed unit every other day AND the whores can make the HASH the MATT RIZE WAY and you still keep yer PIMP HAND STRONG plus Mon would have lots more hash & ass.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, back to hash and past the pimpin'... my pimp hand is sore. 

This came from my guru. If you need a translation let me know. 

*"The difference between shatter and budder is retaining an amorphous solid and not allowing wax crystallization to entrap gas and moisture. This achieved with thin films of resin and mild heat to polymerize the resin before the waxes can crystallize. This amorphous substrate entraps the native terpenes where as in budder they are more entrapped in the micro-crystalline wax matrix.So the actual difference in the two is not any inherent quantitative measure but rather a qualitative. In vaping the amorphous solid naturally occurring terpenes remain dehydrated by and large and retain expectorating properties. In Budders they are exposed to air and moisture altering their expectorant abilities. The waxes are also whipped to entrain air and crystallize them to create the texture , this changes drastically the way they vaporize and the net product of same are also far more oxidized than when entrapped in a homogenous and amorphous solid.
The net result is that budder and shatter are both raw gums and to eliminate the semi-toxic and irritating waxes is by making and using absolutes( actually Pure gum resin). If one is really after terpene flavors then the CWE of pure trichomes is the best delivery of natural cannabis terpenes. For sustained and exclusive extract use pure gum resin is preferred despite the low flavor and thus low terpene profile" Guru Jim.*


----------



## Dan Kone (Sep 11, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> You have to admit he did put some time into this. And it is kinda funny..
> But don't sink to a level of being prejudice


Pretty much any subtitles put to that clip always ends up funny for some reason.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 11, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Well, back to hash and past the pimpin'... my pimp hand is sore.
> 
> This came from my guru. If you need a translation let me know.
> 
> ...



Sorry Mon but Mon don't understand any of that but yeah here is Mon sour d hash from 7 bubble bag and drill for 1 min after sitting for 20 mins wet in ice then collect in last 3 bubble bag 25 micron, 45 micron, 73 micron, still drying now, I wonder is 90 micron trash or do I keep that too?


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 12, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Well, back to hash and past the pimpin'... my pimp hand is sore.
> 
> This came from my guru. If you need a translation let me know.
> 
> ...


Am I understanding correctly that that is saying that shatter is better than wax at making one cough *productively*? That could be VERY helpful for cigarette smokers such as myself.


----------



## irieie (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;56pVgyX3iqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56pVgyX3iqg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Matt Rize said:


> Well, back to hash and past the pimpin'... my pimp hand is sore.
> 
> This came from my guru. If you need a translation let me know.
> 
> ...


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 12, 2012)

so out of curiosity i spent some money on a few items to try vac purging bho.
made out of purple white lightning.

no flash

flash


final thoughts;
still tastes like bho, potency still sucks compared to iso...
not sure what everyones arguing about, get a better solvent.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Sep 13, 2012)

FYI......the baking section at your local grocery store carries jumbo parchment cupcake cups....atleast mine does.


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> FYI......the baking section at your local grocery store carries jumbo parchment cupcake cups....atleast mine does.


fyi, paper vs glass = glass wins.
no interest in doing the parchment paper thing
thanks tho.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 13, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> Am I understanding correctly that that is saying that shatter is better than wax at making one cough *productively*? That could be VERY helpful for cigarette smokers such as myself.


Exactly. Budder/whip tends to build up in your lungs compared to shatter/sap. And if you dab all the time a dewaxed absolute is really what you need long term.


----------



## jdro (Sep 13, 2012)

Oakley is so fail. Thank you for being entertaining and giving me someone to laugh at. Keep living in your fantasy world.


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

jdro said:


> Oakley is so fail. Thank you for being entertaining and giving me someone to laugh at. Keep living in your fantasy world.


seems i am the only person in this thread, who can post pics of 1/2lb of translucent honey oil at a time....
fantasy world that glass is cleaner than parchment paper? you must be high.

as for butane making a lower potency product than iso
well thats pretty obvious as to why and if you cant figure it out
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 13, 2012)

What does good iso look like? All I ever seen is black and I've never made it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 13, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> What does good iso look like? All I ever seen is black and I've never made it.


Looks exactly like good BHO. Amber sap...


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

~15g in that dish... from the last time i made a COMMERCIAL batch. (the batch came out to 235g...)
higher quality is achievable in smaller quantities.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 13, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> ~15g in that dish... from the last time i made a COMMERCIAL batch. (the batch came out to 235g...)
> higher quality is achievable in smaller quantities.


micro-crafting ftw. When it comes to thin film vac purging, small batches are the only way to do it effectively.


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

and the clear reason i say iso is without a doubt stronger than a butane extract
simply for the fact if you remember to take into account, its not JUST about thc
butane is a GREAT extractor of cannabinoids.... but what about the others? lost to the cause as its a non-polar solvent
isopropyl on the other hand is a semi-polar solvent which has an enormously greater stripping capability than butane... problem is chlorophyll is in that range. if you dont have a good technique you are basically wasting your material.

and sob story of the week 
my 40g dish that ive been using (the one in the pics..)
i broke the corner off accidently 
time to hunt for a new one


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 13, 2012)

Quick question. If Bho stands for butane hash/honey oil why is budder not an oil? Its more like a dried paste. Shouldn't it be bhp butane hash paste? At least shatter looks like a dried oil. And how come this is the only forum that tries arguing budder is bedder? Other HASH related forums make fun of anyone that posts budder. And most those people have been making it for 5+ years.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 13, 2012)

It just seems when I started I took the name BHO
took my 
BUTANE
made 
HASH
and after purging was left with
OIL


----------



## jdro (Sep 13, 2012)

Oakley, lets meet up, I will bring my Honey oil, you bring yours and lets see. I will come to you. Let me know.


----------



## jdro (Sep 13, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> seems i am the only person in this thread, who can post pics of 1/2lb of translucent honey oil at a time....
> fantasy world that glass is cleaner than parchment paper? you must be high.
> 
> as for butane making a lower potency product than iso
> ...


Just love the taste of Denatonium in the morning eh? Stick with that Iso man, please.


----------



## biglungs (Sep 13, 2012)

can u pleas post a lab test of THE EXACT SAME strain/harvest made with tane and with ISO cant believe it is that much higher i have seen lab results ranging from mid 60s to high 80s in % from tane just depends on starting materials IMO never made or tested ISO


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

jdro said:


> Just love the taste of Denatonium in the morning eh? Stick with that Iso man, please.


sure any time. only works if its based on same material you realize this right


----------



## irieie (Sep 13, 2012)

Oakley s oil does not look like any ISO I have ever seen. My partner keeps trying to get me to make some I will have to study your technique and give it a go. Can't say for sure until I have actually tried it.


----------



## jdro (Sep 13, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> sure any time. only works if its based on same material you realize this right



I will bring my oil and my material for you to make some with and we will truly compare potency and flavor.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 13, 2012)

irieie said:


> Oakley s oil does not look like any ISO I have ever seen. My partner keeps trying to get me to make some I will have to study your technique and give it a go. Can't say for sure until I have actually tried it.


cause they are not using hot iso on fan leaves like oakley  J/K!!! All properly make iso should be sap/shatter. The look is very close to properly made BHO


----------



## irieie (Sep 13, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> cause they are not using hot iso on fan leaves like oakley  J/K!!! All properly make iso should be sap/shatter. The look is very close to properly made BHO


so whats the key to not stripping out the chlorophyl, which in my understanding is the cause for iso hash being sub par. it is just a quick wash or something? where is the best source for a lot of 99% iso. can anynoe source 100%


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

irieie said:


> so whats the key to not stripping out the chlorophyl, which in my understanding is the cause for iso hash being sub par. it is just a quick wash or something? where is the best source for a lot of 99% iso. can anynoe source 100%


i buy it by the 5 gallon barrel at my local hydro store..


----------



## irieie (Sep 13, 2012)

So what's the key to not striping out the chlorophyll. Do I was at a certain temp? For a certain tike? Can I use a rice cooker to boil off the alcohol or should I use something else? Do you have a thread showing ur process u could linked me too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 14, 2012)

cosub2 extraction


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 14, 2012)

what color is this?


----------



## str8sativa (Sep 14, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Hey Matt your famous.
> Www.mattrize.com
> Watch the video.



this is the funniest video have ever seen in my life, this is just like matt rize every word was something that i have heard him say or seen him do hahaha i haven laughed this hard in a long time i was crying this was so funny im glad im not the only one who realized all this stuff hahahahahahhahaahah matt rize = failtech


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2012)

so many drama queens


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 14, 2012)

dangledo said:


> so many drama queens


you have to admit, it is funny! I do send send all flowers to the gas chamber, with no love! And those are mostly quotes of me trolling. I mean, I am a (trained) chemist, and I am really really smart 

If you think im bad now, you should see how I post on other boards. LOL Heir Rize indeed. 

But seriously my work goes for 50 to 100 per unit. SweatyDan gets 25, maybe 30 for some shatter-ish budder. My best ice wax goes for double SweatyDan's best oil. That itself, considering that we both used trim, is such a win for water hash. The proof is on weedmaps. Who has the top rankin' extracts in the entire USA mmj world? Both ice water and lighter fluidBHO... heh ...

And to think when I was in school they said I suck at art and should study science.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 14, 2012)

hardly the dude(s) i was talking about. rize brings his A game...


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive been using a turkey baster stuffed with 7g and get about 1.1-1.5oil. Vac at temps 130-140deg using laser directly on oil when I check. Comes out shatter most of time but is smooth as can be and gets you way ripped. I usually take about 3 days of purging cause I work so I just take my time with it. If it gets waxy it seems harsher.
I have made alot of iso and it was good but always turned out real dark assuming that's the chlorophyll in leaf breaking down?.....Like Enzymes breaking down like if you don't blanch certain vegetables before you dehydrate?
If it burns nice and smooth and gets you messed up then its good I say. 
And that video is fucking brilliant and kinda funny that someone took the time to care about someone else so much.
Also gotta credit rize cause first video I saw was u vac purging and turned me on to it.


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 15, 2012)

how have i just now seen this thread!?!?! i was planning on starting an oil thread!!

ok so you want the best oil do you..
been making oil for 6 + years now.. 

this was a message to a member on another forum
i dont care to edit it it will do fine

well to start off you should never pump bho while it is still in a solution, the butane is in too great a ratio at this point and you risk an explosion. 
im not sure if you need a stronger pump simply because i do not know which pump you have now. however i recommend this and will never buy another pump, http://www.yellowjacket.com/product/681
i have the 6 cfm model which is plenty strong for our application. 
and yes i have a very specific technique. its simple to be honest, and takes a very short amount of time. i am of the belief that there is only one correct way to do this as the extraction is chemical. 
first, glass tubes. dont go larger than 2 oz tubes, running above 2 oz and the quality begins to decline. you start extracting chlorophyll if the butane (assuming its vector) is in contact with the herb for extended periods of time. (this is because vector, as well as all canned butane, uses propane as a propellent. nothing wrong with this as propane is only one atom off on the molecular level, but you start extracting other things because of it. so unless you use pure n-butane from airgas or equivalent...) so again small tube! the dimensions of my largest tube is roughly 12" long 1.5" wide, and holds about 2 oz absolutely crammed. 
now you also want to focus on the way you spray 
because the evaporation process of butane creates cold temperatures, you make your terpenes and other essential oils vulnerable to heat at the point of evaporation. 
in other words, DO NOT give separate "blasts" of butane through your tube. the temperature change puts your oil more at risk.
what you want to do is start off your spray slowly, put as little pressure on the can as possible, let the butane drip out. right to the point of it hitting the glass collection tray, then "blast" it through fast. 
now you just sit and wait for about 10 or so minutes while the butane evaporates off. i rock the dish back and forth until the solution doesn't run anymore, it should appear stable, very gooey, but shouldn't run or slosh at all like the solution did. about the consistency of warm honey. 
at this point you want to act fast quickly putting it under a strong vacuum. i do this using the bowl seal set found here http://www.pump-n-seal.com/info.htm 
just bring your dish to wherever your vacuum is located, put the bowl seal lid on your dish (best dish btw is a 9.5" pie dish) i dont use the "tab checks" 
it comes with, i put a suction cup over the hole. i press down on the suction cup with vacuum hose coming from a "T" fitting with a gauge on it leading to the vacuum pump. watch the gauge not the dish and when you reach your -29.9 start your timer for 3 minutes. when the time is up you are done. 
your oil will remain "puffed looking" in the dish but should be the consistancy of thick cold tree sap.
now ideally you would want a vacuum vessel that could hold your entire dish with room to spare. often times when running larger amounts the oil gets stuck to the top of the bowl seal kit, easily remedied with a freezer. but the results will be the same either way, but the bowl seal lid will be about 500$ cheaper. 

your oil will still have bubbles in it! do not panic or worry, this cannot be avoided because scrapping your oil up creates these bubbles! they are just the ambient air that surrounded your scrapping environment. however the product can be instantly smoked with no "sizzle" "snap crackle pop" or anything like that. it melts and then vaporizes silently and should be very smooth on your throat.




telling you guys.. ive done it for years.. 
heatless vac purging, and a STRONG vac as well as proper spray conditions AND fresh bud.. make for the best oil


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 16, 2012)

heres some recent works


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 16, 2012)

isobutane is way better than n-butane.


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 16, 2012)

just stopping by and subscibe. will try and read later. may take all night due to lots of pages.


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 16, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> isobutane is way better than n-butane.View attachment 2336259


you are oh so wrong sir.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 16, 2012)

ctwalrus said:


> you are oh so wrong sir.


I like it but theres no option for it. nice skill.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 17, 2012)

whoops that was caffeine from Garcinia Kola Nuts. I meant...


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.vinci-technologies.com/products-explo.aspx?IDR=82293&idr2=82575&IDM=753589
looking around for a desiccator and stumbled upon this haha...


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 17, 2012)

walrus, what brand of n-butane you using? Thats really white. if that was glassed up, and chizals 4 shizzles what you have is cannabinol.


----------



## biglungs (Sep 17, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> http://www.vinci-technologies.com/products-explo.aspx?IDR=82293&idr2=82575&IDM=753589
> looking around for a desiccator and stumbled upon this haha...



been thinking about getting a nice thick piece of marble or a similar material cut that will fit in my desiccator something that retains heat well


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 17, 2012)

man you guys would love the iso2


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> man you guys would love the iso2View attachment 2337670


couldnt pay me to use that archaic piece of shit 
Much better methods exist these days


----------



## biglungs (Sep 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> man you guys would love the iso2View attachment 2337670



LOL the 70s called they want u to please return thr oil making device


----------



## ctwalrus (Sep 17, 2012)

that was run with vector. 

these pure butanes from suppliers like air gas really take too much hassle 
although i am building an automated oil device that uses pure n butane
no one has made anything for butane where your extraction can be subcritical yet... 


aagain you want results like that go read my tek i posted it in the concentrates thread


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 17, 2012)

I do subcritical butane and supercritical. I just hate exposing my equipment to that kinda heat. 580 psi is cake, but 306F is efin hot. Almost not worth it. Doesn't even fine tune like co2, where the temp adjusts the pressure. It just has more solvent power to yield more non-targeted ingredients.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 17, 2012)

maybe you should check out my video on youtube. Its a new one for people who get off on cheap thrills. co2xtactr channel, $2.00 co2 xtract. its a fun quick extraction done cheap. and technically your using propane, iso-butane, and n-butane as a solvent of choice. When you know how little of this and that then slam it together w co2, the game changes a bit.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 17, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> man you guys would love the iso2View attachment 2337670


i'm down with the old school tools. Sometimes, "new & improved" don't mean shit.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 17, 2012)

707 Headband Shatter Bros


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 18, 2012)

nice jello bro.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey matt, I recovered this from previously used plant matter w butane. It had been dried for weeks, ground, and then extracted. EtOH brought the butane back to life again. That clings on quite well.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 18, 2012)

dam and i was on another forum lil did i know the secreat is realy the vector i found its alot less of a hasle that the secreat all other butain i found is just a bitch to work with..


----------



## biglungs (Sep 18, 2012)

thump easy said:


> dam and i was on another forum lil did i know the secreat is realy the vector i found its alot less of a hasle that the secreat all other butain i found is just a bitch to work with..


is your spell check broke? IMO power 5x is just as good as vector


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 18, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Hey matt, I recovered this from previously used plant matter w butane. It had been dried for weeks, ground, and then extracted. EtOH brought the butane back to life again. That clings on quite well.


WTF is going on here? U ran some bud that was already extracted? Please elaborate.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 18, 2012)

I wasn't bagging when I said jello, I seen after it was shatter. yes I ran a second extraction on stuff that was claimed to have 10% yield removed. So I worked a qp and pulled 6 grams from that. It was dark, but still good. 5% co-solvent lead to the darkness.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 18, 2012)

Vector is better because its combination of methyl propane, propane, and butane. 5x is only n-butane. Its also the reason vector cost so damn much.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2012)

Question for the pro's

Is a 2.5 CFM vacuum pump large enough to purge or do I need to spend the extra 50$ on a 3 CFM 2-stage?

And does the 2-stage come in handy for purging?

Also does purging make a considerable difference in quality? texture?


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 18, 2012)

First off I have never done concentrates before 
I read TONS of your information, literally EVERY post and reply for the first 90 pages.

I will be doing tons of this stuff and keeping you well updated....

Definitely open to your constructive criticism.
First off I used flowers. Have yet to attempt anything with trimming. Probably saving that for some things along the forum I picked up. 

Photo(1) first attempt, flowers frozen by regular freezer(contained in bag not sealed too tight, sat 18+hrs overnight) about 13 grams ran through SS Turkey Baster ~2/3's of a bottle 300ml Vector 5x. 
I think I needed to heat it more before I put it in vac container as the product was too hard....on to the next one. 

Photo(3) Second and Third attempt. Second attempt flowers dried and cured then frozen overnight ~12grams. This is the lighter colored one!!!
Third attempt used flowers not dried but frozen using compressed Co2 for quick freeze(some sort of attempt to see how colder buds react when wet and frozen quickly just before butane extraction) 
Based off the yield of 2rd attempt, so far, this is by far the best yield we have gotten. 

Whipped both of these for 2nd and 3rd attempt although I will be making one using fdd2blk's method, and also MattRize's once I get the proper equipment.

Most likely will be buying the okeif 44g system 

Thanks everyone


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 18, 2012)

the talk of vacuum pumps came up in a conversation. my buddy has a rotary vein pump for me. They were getting into military specs @ 400 cycles.... it kinda lost me. I never would have guessed my opportunity to land a job would have ever came from weed. I have some caffeine extractions going up to eden for chemical analysis. If my methods score comparable to something eden can pump out, then I scored a sweet gig. Thanks for allowing me to post and not banning me, lol. Thanks to all the mods.


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you ever tried Ice water extraction using a mixture of dry ice and regular ice....or all dry ice?

Curious as I saw a forum where someone had experimented with it. They did not post yield or % quality.

If the buds were more frozen wouldnt it reduce the ammount of plant matter that got into the mixture as well?

I feel like curious george on here


----------



## dangledo (Sep 19, 2012)

I run my frozen material with dry ice, in a dry container before I do ice water. only because its easier to get different grades, and less time for chlorophyll to change the water/hash color. seems to yield a little more. if you add dry ice to water it will react and make a bubbling water mess...


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 19, 2012)

dangledo said:


> I run my frozen material with dry ice, in a dry container before I do ice water. only because its easier to get different grades, and less time for chlorophyll to change the water/hash color. seems to yield a little more. if you add dry ice to water it will react and make a bubbling water mess...


If the washer is less than 3/4s full I dont know about that one...Might be worth a shot. I still wonder exactly how the other guys got it to work for them.
Time to burn!


----------



## SBdabber43 (Sep 21, 2012)

i was planning on doing a run tomorrow. Is using 2 brown coffee filters the best way to filter the thc or is there something better? And how do you get the honeycomb look, does it just require more vac purging? and also to get a bigger return i should grind to small chunks?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 21, 2012)

"BHO buddy says hi!"






::credits to jbone204 of reddit.


----------



## dangledo (Sep 21, 2012)

Mattchew05 said:


> If the washer is less than 3/4s full I dont know about that one...Might be worth a shot. I still wonder exactly how the other guys got it to work for them.
> Time to burn!


I dont do washer cycles, ive got 5 gallon and 1 gallon bags, dump the amount of dry ice that you would ice, and its a mess. I have not done it with material in, as i had left over dry ice.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 21, 2012)

Ha and another
http://i.imgur.com/cwWYM.jpg

*::credits to jbone204 of reddit. *


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 21, 2012)

Try a column. I like diatomatious earth w a piece of cotton as a filter and activated charcoal in the solution to be filtered hot.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 21, 2012)

Excited that i will get to try a buddy's wax. Just bumped into him and chatted. His stuff is tested @ Steep Hill, we didn't have time nor privacy to get into numbers. Kinda bummed he doesn't do it himself (he ships his bud to LA for processing) but excited nonetheless 

i'll get more info when we hook up before long.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 22, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Question for the pro's
> 
> Is a 2.5 CFM vacuum pump large enough to purge or do I need to spend the extra 50$ on a 3 CFM 2-stage?
> 
> ...


2 stage necessary, if not for purging then for longevity of your pump.


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 22, 2012)

Bho buddy is sweet


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 22, 2012)

omg has anyone ever seen blue char, the fireworks aside....
[video=youtube;myi2ozA19WE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myi2ozA19WE[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 23, 2012)

Is that some of the "blue" BHO I've been hearing about?


Shattering Bad?


----------



## dankshizzle (Sep 23, 2012)

He does call himself rizenberg


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 23, 2012)

why, how, would anyone get or want to get blue fireworks oil? looks so fake. I like the jello better.


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just smoked the smoothest hit i've ever had. It was through a little oil rig and was the kief from 3 eight hour days of trimming over a kief box. Nothing forced through, agitated, or otherwise manhandles. ONLY what fell through on it's own. Just, wow.....

MUCH better than the commercially made wax that was there too.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 24, 2012)

I dub my co2 concentrate "no choke", as its super smooth. sometimes like you didnt take a hit, then blow a cloud. I've seen it also give a delayed hack, an uncontrollable hack, and a continues hack when it no longer dab territory but more like glob or paint the nail w dab for the head like that.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cooks down co2 snow to do 14 grams in this mini bottle!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like a birthday cake!! Iso2 coming thru w this stew. EtOH percentage off leading to dark color, higher yields.


----------



## irieie (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyway you can explain to the layman what exactly you are doing there?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 26, 2012)

thats the essential oils along w carbon dioxide, ethanol, as they boil off leaving behind the desired compounds of interest. So I collected it in the iso2, then flipped this patty on to a plate being steamed.this is more recent.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 26, 2012)

These results are quite easily obtained. youtube my channel, co2xtractr channel and watch a even simpler way to use co2 to extract w. its a new video w 12 views called $2.00 co2 xtraction.


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 27, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> they are going waaaaay too fast. you should let your oil DRY out in the dish for a few days before scraping it.


Conditions of your curing room. I know you said you let it sit for multiple days I think you said in one of your posts sometimes 3-7 days. Just want to confirm the honey oil will slowly purge itself in the correct conditions.
Your powdered honey oil looks like the gold flake concentrate that a few clubs put out for donation around San Jose.


----------



## irieie (Sep 27, 2012)

Mattchew05 said:


> Conditions of your curing room. I know you said you let it sit for multiple days I think you said in one of your posts sometimes 3-7 days. Just want to confirm the honey oil will slowly purge itself in the correct conditions.
> Your powdered honey oil looks like the gold flake concentrate that a few clubs put out for donation around San Jose.


For some reason I don't think you will get a reply from that person.


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well then for everyone who wants to know what happens when you do the curing over time like this guy who doesnt like to reply....I will let you know

Posting a pic of 3 batches I ran. One yesterday in the middle of the day (3oz buds not grinded outdoor hash berry). One today middle of the day(3oz buds not grinded outdoor hash berry) and one tonight at sunset.(4oz buds not grinded outdoor hash berry picture with only one tray)


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 27, 2012)

lol you will never get a reply from fdd, chasing ghosts....


----------



## budlover13 (Sep 27, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> lol you will never get a reply from fdd, chasing ghosts....


No he's not. He's just......indisposed of right now. No ghost imo.


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 27, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> lol you will never get a reply from fdd, chasing ghosts....


Not looking for a reply anymore. I can figure this shit out myself. lol my club guy already loves my shit so he will keep bringing me stuff till I get it down perfect.
Screw chasin that ghost....hes a moody ass guy anyways based off the first 100 pages of this forum.

Some from my first batches...smoke up n stay medicated


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 27, 2012)

budlover13 said:


> No he's not. He's just......indisposed of right now. No ghost imo.


i know exactly how he is "indisposed" 
consider him a ghost and everyone should do themselves a favor n forget the guy ever existed


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 27, 2012)

Mattchew05 said:


> Conditions of your curing room. I know you said you let it sit for multiple days I think you said in one of your posts sometimes 3-7 days. Just want to confirm the honey oil will slowly purge itself in the correct conditions.
> Your powdered honey oil looks like the gold flake concentrate that a few clubs put out for donation around San Jose.


Faded initially told me 4-6 weeks.



irieie said:


> For some reason I don't think you will get a reply from that person.


No problem, I will reply with my own experience!



Mattchew05 said:


> Well then for everyone who wants to know what happens when you do the curing over time like this guy who doesnt like to reply....I will let you know
> 
> Posting a pic of 3 batches I ran. One yesterday in the middle of the day (3oz buds not grinded outdoor hash berry). One today middle of the day(3oz buds not grinded outdoor hash berry) and one tonight at sunset.(4oz buds not grinded outdoor hash berry picture with only one tray)
> View attachment 2352309View attachment 2352310




I've already done the fddtek hash oil dry.... It's OK.. If you have nothing else..... My product still came out harsh at the end of the exhale after 6 weeks of drying/curing at room temp @ 35% humidity. You can't take too huge of a dab of the stuff, and it still get that choked up feeling. I still think a combination of warm water bath on the spray to reduce the butane as much as you can, combined with a strong vacuum pump yields the best sap.

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-95.html#post6655693

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-123.html#post6808525

PS: (those links are formatted for 10 posts per page. You will have to log out and then click them to see them, if your set for more than 10 posts per page.)

Your welcome ;D


----------



## Mattchew05 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Faded initially told me 4-6 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if I didnt do it right.. I did log out to view them....are you pointing out the details about using iso alcohol to clean the tane out of the oils?

Appreciate your replys! Helping me make informed decisions on how to not ruin this crop. Want my club guy to keep coming back. Initially he really loved the wax I would make by whipping it while over a boiling pot of water. Would transfer from cold pot to warm pot about 3 times while doing the whipping over heat...Was told whipping ruined the flavor based on reading....so many conflicting things I have read my heads going crazy lol 

BOWL TIME 

Im wondering that after letting it sit for a while I still could apply heat to it? Or the sooner the butane gets out of the oil the better?

My vac pump is weak and small. Hand pump can only get it to 30 hc? or whatever the abbreviation is


----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2012)

fdd posted last night.....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 28, 2012)

Mattchew05 said:


> I dont know if I didnt do it right.. I did log out to view them....are you pointing out the details about using iso alcohol to clean the tane out of the oils?
> 
> Appreciate your replys! Helping me make informed decisions on how to not ruin this crop. Want my club guy to keep coming back. Initially he really loved the wax I would make by whipping it while over a boiling pot of water. Would transfer from cold pot to warm pot about 3 times while doing the whipping over heat...Was told whipping ruined the flavor based on reading....so many conflicting things I have read my heads going crazy lol
> 
> ...


Those two posts are about just drying your hash oil with no purge.

You should use an electric vacuum to purge past 28hg... I don't think your getting 30hg with a hand pump though, that's outer space vacuum status.. Which only companies with expensive equipment such as NASA can re create on planet earth!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Those two posts are about just drying your hash oil with no purge.
> 
> You should use an electric vacuum to purge past 28hg... I don't think your getting 30hg with a hand pump though, that's outer space vacuum status.. Which only companies with expensive equipment such as NASA can re create on planet earth!


When the shuttle passed over los angeles area, I wished to be @ JPL and have brought my piece of American History, my NASA vessel which is my supercritical co2 extractor. I would have been jumping up and down w this 10,000 psi vessel strait in the air!!!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 29, 2012)

Two best microns for either dry ice or bubble? Too lazy to search and im on my phone.


----------



## Matt Rize (Sep 29, 2012)

sour D derlz


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 29, 2012)

does anyone make bho/wax/shatter using keif or bubblehash,usaly i use trim or the popcorn nugs,just wondering if i just filled the tube with some keif?any1.


----------



## biglungs (Sep 29, 2012)

i would not recommend filling a tube with keif it becomes a solid puck only time ive ever had a blow out was when a friend kept bothering me to run his shitty dry ice keif. i said it would b bad news. i was right


----------



## irieie (Sep 29, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> does anyone make bho/wax/shatter using keif or bubblehash,usaly i use trim or the popcorn nugs,just wondering if i just filled the tube with some keif?any1.


Mix dry ice with half trim or loosely ground flower.


----------



## el throttle (Sep 30, 2012)

my old batch gone time to make a new one... purged bho


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 1, 2012)

The shatter I make uses naphthalene along w scfe and hexane/ethanol mixture in a can. 13% of the naphthalenes weight. It glasses back like crystal something or other. Really pure shit. I make it look easy though it's just a matter of being exact in measurements.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 2, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> The shatter I make uses naphthalene along w scfe and hexane/ethanol mixture in a can. 13% of the naphthalenes weight. It glasses back like crystal something or other. Really pure shit. I make it look easy though it's just a matter of being exact in measurements.


We would love some photos .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is one reason I not partake in the whipping wagon.This was 48 hrs after I received it. Notice the activity, the butane now really mixed in, it's a guaranteed lung full of tane. Gross and harsh.


----------



## ctwalrus (Oct 2, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I do subcritical butane and supercritical. I just hate exposing my equipment to that kinda heat. 580 psi is cake, but 306F is efin hot. Almost not worth it. Doesn't even fine tune like co2, where the temp adjusts the pressure. It just has more solvent power to yield more non-targeted ingredients.



you dont do any of this... the way you speak about this, it is blatent you dont know of what you are talking about


----------



## dangledo (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 3, 2012)

So what your saying is that I don't do what I say? 580psi isn't shit. 306'F is rather hot for my tastes, but you probably think who has that kind of equipment? I do.Notice the thick side walls, it's totally transparent to magnet, and the highest quality stainless steel. NASA doesn't skimp on materials or craftsmanship.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 3, 2012)

I really wish I could understand your methods and videos...you have some fine oil....you should make a CLEAN, clear, step-by-step vid...some(me) people would enjoy.

I just recently went through all your youtube vids and honestly I couldnt take my eyes off all the clutter everywhere to watch the process...ha....sorry....Its just my obsessive compulsiveness.....you should fly me out and you can teach me your ways and I'll clean your pad....lol...nothin but kidding.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 4, 2012)

look @ how simple I evolved the process on my new youtube channel, co2xtractr channel. the old one is fusionfreak2009 on youtube. Lol as the pad wasn't mine to just clean, even though I offered.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 4, 2012)

this is after I purged out all that tane.


----------



## biglungs (Oct 4, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> this is after I purged out all that tane.View attachment 2360990View attachment 2360990




looks like u burnt out all the tane


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 4, 2012)

It's the same color w out the bubbles of tane.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 4, 2012)

dude who gave that to me, said it was a vector extraction. when I hit it, it was so brutal on the lungs I passed an offer for another. I globbed that shit like if it where my extract, but that was painful and very unpleasant. I dare you kind of smoke. Not something you look forward to vaping.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 4, 2012)

looks like a blow out


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 5, 2012)

Think about the pressure butane has in a can. It's very low @ about 17 psi or so. A high pressure gas cylinder is what I base my extractions @ for personal use. So by unscrewing an empty vessel and adding the weed, ethanol, and butane to help color be desired, the only thing left is adding solid carbon dioxide. A 5lbs tank will call for 1 oz and 45 grams of co-solvent. A 20lbs tank will call for 180 grams of co-solvent and up to 4oz plant matter. I like taking the vessel pre-set then Lco2 cryo-pumped @ the local keg refill station. Takes a lot of the work away. Imagine how much psi your extractions happen, now think what kind of amplification increasing the pressure would have on any solvent. From 17psi, to 1,200 before heat is added. Time it holds residence w the solvent is also a factor. So walrus I know my shit and have been encouraging others for a couple years now about the benefits extracting w carbon dioxide and have been peepin people on game for quite some time. I love haters, but cha can't prove me wrong.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 5, 2012)

^^Thanks for that!

Why do you add heat???...I thought heat over like 200* was bad for thc.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 5, 2012)

To take it past the critical point. Only my nasa vessel goes past 200F. Very rare instances. Usually 104-149 is marginal.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 6, 2012)

If you guys decide to get your hands dirty, make sure you get a gauge, thermometer, and stainless steel screens along w cotton for particle filtration. Endlcycle if that's your lady in your avatar, your a lucky guy!! Always admired your avatar. W all do respect.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 6, 2012)

I wish brother....i wish....

What is your blast rig made from...is it just a small co2 cylinder??? If so I gotta find all my old paintball shit...i've got like 6 of those somewhere.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 6, 2012)

you can, but won't yield a lot. Your better off w a 5lbs or 20lbs tank and taking it for a fill or filling it yourself w dry ice. It just holds more co2. Scuba tanks have a higher psi than co2 and therefore can increase pressure sometimes maxing out at 3,000-5,000 psi w some tanks. That's how it went from a lab to our backyards. The most flavorful extracts I dubbed "No Choke" or whatever you want to call this shit.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 7, 2012)

So the tank you first fill with butane and then pressurize with co2 is a scuba tank???...that's one short dive...lol


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 7, 2012)

first the weed, then ethanol, then dry ice, and finally the butane. It's really easy. About 4 hrs resident time is good. after which you place the vessel in warm to hot water. Watch your gauge. you want a steady increase and not sudden spikes of 500 psi or more.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 7, 2012)

heres some walrus proof.Thats a tank transfer. 580 psi really aint shit. Heres 800psi before any heat from a water bathe.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> heres some walrus proof.Thats a tank transfer. 580 psi really aint shit. Heres 800psi before any heat from a water bathe.


i think what you are forgetting to talk about is why increased pressure is beneficial to solvent extraction. correct me if im wrong but essentially you are making the liquid butane denser using pressure to get a better pull on your herb. is that right? my question is why so much pressure? I make dank BHO using the low pressure in my gas tank.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 9, 2012)

There is several reasons high pressure gas extractions are better. The first is cost. It's way cheaper to buy a can of butane for $3.00, then give it more power through pressure. Weather or not you realize it, butane extracts have a bit off taste due to the odorants used. When used @ a 2% calculated wt wt%, the noticabilty is dramaticly lowered and the taste is not noticable. Esp when ethanol is carefully added to the mix @ 1%, the recoveries are drastically improved along w taste preservation. Its that formula that consistantly beats butane extracts in all aspects, not by my saying so, but all the readers who found me seen for themselves how dank co2 concentrates really are. There hasn't been a mob of people, around 50 or so. They brought their best extracts and pepsi challanged them and they declared me the winner every time. It's a rock solid formula that works. Very consistant, very quick, very tasty extracts are obtained this way. It was the main reason I have been selected to extract caffeine from bitter kola from a very reputable company and Eden is analyzing my extract. If my methods are comparable to Edens, then I landed a job doing what I love. Butane can give worthy results, but co2 doesn't have an inherit taste thing happening. Until you try you'll never really have anything else to compare. Subcritical H2O is an even better candidate than co2.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 9, 2012)

it looks like you guys have alot of experimenting to do. see weather or not you guys can gather up evidence proving me wrong. Theres many ways I've found to extract w co2. Using high pressure cylinders like co2 bottles, oxygen tanks, scuba tanks, mechanical air filters rated 6,000 psi, etc. the best way I've found is to fill tank w dry ice, add weed in the middle/bottom portion of the tank, about the half way point your ethanol should be added, top off w dry ice and gently pack down w wooden dowel or chopstick/plastic pen and no metal should ever be used to ensure no damage done to threads. The last part is to lock it up w a valve and take it to a mother tank w a hose and fill up the freshly packed vessel w dry ice and weed. doing this should raise your tank to near 1,200-2,000psi. Careful w your rated max pressure as some vessels aren't rated for such high pressure and in some instances no heat is needed. Only a room temperature stablization. Your gauge will be the determining factor along w a thermometer. You shouldn't go beyond 149'F or 65C. It's often the cannabinoid fraction is in the lower subcritical region of about 800-2,000psi and going beyond that pressure is only increasing yield not potency. Some of the most dank stuff Ive ever made was when I unscrewed the valve , added weed, the ethanol and butane. I would then take it for a liquid co2 cryo pump at the local keg fill. Awesome top shelf oil is super easy to obtain this way. My first student couldn't believe I was getting away w this so cleanly. Normally results this good required a huge 60:1 pump and a cryo tank of Lco2. This method let me rent one by the refill!!! I also tank to tank fill myself which is cool method. It's really all good how I extract w co2.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 9, 2012)

To bigcarty24, Hey try these methods and you guys will see and know what fire really is and how smooth it really is. Then your wax will be top shelf fire held in the highest regaurds. No disrespect Matt, but these are refined break through new methods that earned it's place and everyone wants to be doing this type of extraction. Low to no costs extra. Lots of growers already have the equipment. So go and try for yourselves and report back. and CO2XTRACTR RIZE UP!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 9, 2012)

To answer your question, I go up to 10,000 psi strictly for yield. Digging that deep for cannabinoids comes w a price. To get virtually all the available THC, it ends up diluting the batch w non targeted compounds of interest now in the oil, impossible to remove once it of the becomes a part of the extract. So it is done just to bulk up the product not the potency. Its how I get 6 grams return from stuff already ran w tane once before. It does a more thourough job.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 9, 2012)

lol erieie, my reputation for using co2 is far beyond what I anticipated. If my methods for extracting caffeine compares w Eden labs, then it will be those methods used for deriving desired targeted active ingredients given for the first human study performed by UCLA in benefits of eating Bitter Kola as its claims are as wide as mmj. Its truly an honor to have reached this status. Even if the methods aren't up to par, just the opportunity to bat has achieved more than I had expected when making that cheesy first video of mine. So I laugh at my reputation on here too!!!This is bitter kola extract @ 200 bar. Relatively low as it is often taken to 10,000 psi, again for yield. I got as high as 7,000 psi w boiling water. So inductive oven is how I will get results using subcritical water reaching temperatures of 705F.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nobody has tried an extraction yet? This is taking a long time for someone to respond w verified results.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 11, 2012)

can i get a step by step to your process?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 11, 2012)

1st high pressure cylinder w guage
2nd unscrew valve put in weed, ethanol, and butane @ 2%
3rd add dry ice
4th screw on valve and place in warm water
5th wait until desired time has elapsed then bleed off slowly into a tall container


----------



## irieie (Oct 11, 2012)

If its not to much to ask, a good detailed tutorial with pics would be the best way to get more people to try your method. Personally that's how I started makijg wax because of a great tutorial on this site which simplified and showed the process in detail.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 12, 2012)

your asking like a recorded batch process? That's about 1.5hrs of about exactly what I said w nothing different. That would have to cost a consumer something none of you guys want to pay. Lol. But that's the truth.


----------



## irieie (Oct 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> your asking like a recorded batch process? That's about 1.5hrs of about exactly what I said w nothing different. That would have to cost a consumer something none of you guys want to pay. Lol. But that's the truth.


I am asking you to show us what you are doing. That's the best way to get people to try your method.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 12, 2012)

eg we have all seen you talk alot about what you do, sometimes you seem very intelligent and educated on the subject, and other times you seem to have no idea what you are talking about.... the best we have gotten thus far is some vague/blurry pictures with a half convoluted explanation...so maybe you know... stop beating around the bush and just show us already?

its not that we arent interested... so lay it out a proper guide, explanation, pictures, how to.... the rest of us very much have. we are quite happy to have you share so just do it already!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 13, 2012)

I told all the people I encounter who want to do co2 xtractions to forget what you know because this is a totally different way than you guys are accustomed to. first you need at least one high pressure cylinder. Two or three is better for production or more if you have the means. My rigs work around a mother 20lbs Lco2 in a cylinder feeding vessels awaiting to be filled that have been packed w dry ice. It's done for a couple reasons. To cool the tank accepting the gas for maximum fill, and to make it easier to add less heat than needed to get the desired psi pressure and maintain it for hours. This may require bleeding the excess gas into the collection vessel. Once stable, meaning it wont increase in pressure w out the addition of more heat and the desired resident time has passed, you then carefully crack the valve w the tank upside down and collect in a container that's tall. An ice plug can form and suddenly blast out your solvent w a fury of backed up snow that a shallow container wont suffice. So more picts you think will do the trick heh?
Then I will start now for all you who really insist on seeing it done.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 13, 2012)

so basically what your saying is you dont have an actual machine to create supercritical fluid but are fill cylinders that have been packed with bud and then pressurizing the cylinder to the extreme and in the cold of coure, then flipping that mother fucker upside down and using the pressure to shoot out the THC with the CO2. sounds fucking dangerous. not that it wouldn't work but it does not sound safe to me.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dude this shit's so old it's new. It was first discovered in 1822. WTF technology did they have back then? Most probably very similar methods were used. It's super safe.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 13, 2012)

is steam distillation a possible extraction method for mj?always been a little curious.this is what happens when i start doing a little research at my colleges extensive library.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 13, 2012)

subcritical water. you can distill the solvents and reclaim them for reuse. It's much better than crudely evaporating them into the atmosphere. w water as the solvent, the only thing bothering me now is releasing this gas' mixture and the collection of this extremely hot substance @ 705F.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 13, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Dude this shit's so old it's new. It was first discovered in 1822. WTF technology did they have back then? Most probably very similar methods were used. It's super safe.


well i agree to an extent. but thats about the extent if it. its not for that average hash maker or even for those interested in bulk. its more for those who can correctly preform such procedures.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 13, 2012)

If you guys really wanted to know, I would see a difference in my youtube views. Will someone be so kind as to post the links? I'm telling you guys, some people who had a live tutorial have had a hard time understanding. Now I think it's easy, but it just very well be rocket science, but I seriously doubt it. So when my views go up, you guys are seeking the knowledge. You may need to piece things together by watching more than one video. Just remember, co2 fill and you will be just fine.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 13, 2012)

You should take this oil you speak of to a lab, to test it.

And by lab I mean my oil dome. And by test it I mean press it against heated titanium while I inhale.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Oct 14, 2012)

This was a 4g wash. I didnt bother weighing it out. But this is my "A" Batch (First run) oil. I got the most out my first wash, the second and third batch yield very little.


W/Light














W/Flash


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Oct 15, 2012)

Just finished scraping my oil. i did 2-30 second washes, 2-45 second washes, and 2-60 second washes, filtered through a fine mesh stainless steel strainer first, then through a coffee filter/strainer into a small bowl. (Oh ya i used frozen materials) after it was done dripping through the coffee filter i poured the solution onto round pyrex dishes and alternated them on the pancake griddle on a very low heat. About 5-6 hours went by and the oil seemed to be pretty solid so i warmed it back up on the griddle and got to scraping and this is what i got. Im estimating about 0.5g of oil. I used 3.5g of grinded nug (Frozen) and a full 16fl oz of ISO (Frozen). I didnt keep the batches separate i just combined them all together. Heres the results!






























Please feel free to post any comments, questions, concerns, tips, ideas, advice, knowledge to further my iso making skillz


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 16, 2012)

my 100ml pyrex. Bubu trim turned minty. like spearmint.That's booboo, not bubba transformed into this minty not piney oil. None the less very satisfying.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 17, 2012)

Today was slow.pounded this outa 20 grams plant matter, under pressure all night until morning.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 17, 2012)

And I just pulled in...the same extract. special effects.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright... lest see whats up at rize ranch.

Ceramic nails from Snail.






New rig from Andy Roth 











And some derlz
















For good measure: Purple Mr Nice Guy ICE WAX


----------



## irieie (Oct 18, 2012)

Sweet pics Mr rize. Please turn ur phone sideways lol. Btw how does shatter bros get that errlz so free of bubbles?


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 18, 2012)

irieie said:


> Sweet pics Mr rize. Please turn ur phone sideways lol. Btw how does shatter bros get that errlz so free of bubbles?


its the love. secret ingredient.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 18, 2012)

methyl pentane is my loved ingredient, along w ethanol and a splash of butane, brewed by a batch of co2. Smells wicked fresh while I extract. Non-flammable procedure.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Experimental: Methyl pentane, n-butane, ethanol, carbon dioxide, nitric oxide.These have been extracted w my baby vessel from an oz. 1st run.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 19, 2012)

How does one create a photo album so when visitors do there thang on yo page, they get to see what there looking for?


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Oct 20, 2012)

My Profile
Left column click on "More" where it says Albums
Create Album

And you're welcome...ha


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 20, 2012)

That's some sick ass glass. Perfect combo for....some more nitric oxide extractions!!! mo yielding.the top picture is a look inside the flask.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 20, 2012)

I was happy with how it came out. Perfect for dunks.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 20, 2012)

what's a piece like that cost?


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 20, 2012)

Sold that one for $200.00 as it sits. Titanium wrap and all. With a matching dabber and a t-shirt. I paid shipping and fees.


----------



## dankshizzle (Oct 20, 2012)

That the shape u want the slymed out one to be mr. Green? A drop top? I still have the ti hidden for u.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Oct 20, 2012)

matt rize nice pick up on that andy roth piece, saw it on the glass group was thinkin about getting it, how does it hit?


----------



## str8sativa (Oct 21, 2012)

matt rize said:


> alright... Lest see whats up at rize ranch.
> 
> Ceramic nails from snail.
> 
> ...



bho tard!!!!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 21, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> My Profile
> Left column click on "More" where it says Albums
> Create Album
> 
> And you're welcome...ha


how do you add pictures? ha!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 23, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> Sold that one for $200.00 as it sits. Titanium wrap and all. With a matching dabber and a t-shirt. I paid shipping and fees.



Dude. Make mine like that shit!!! I will pay you need. I need it so bad. So sick. So clean. Very cool .

The weather here is amazing, hi 80 low 70. Problem is I have this 18 inch tall stemless I can't exactly take on my outings .


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 25, 2012)

mmmhhhmmm!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 25, 2012)

gnome grown you have too much cool glass.

you obviously need to send me some .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 25, 2012)

GNOME GROWN said:


> mmmhhhmmm!


costs?
how much?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2012)

ey verde, im back, with hash. 

http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/file_zpsf36bbf04.jpg


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 26, 2012)

yes, yes you are .


now i'm down to a gram and don't have an ounce to spare... might need to retire to the volcano until harvest or something . shucks.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 27, 2012)

Co2xtractr's wicked wax.freshly blasted 2nd time


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> yes, yes you are .
> 
> 
> now i'm down to a gram and don't have an ounce to spare... might need to retire to the volcano until harvest or something . shucks.


that sucks man hope you get that sorted out.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh I'm actively sorting it now... I just waited too long to begin sorting it . 

Hopefully in 6 months I'll be stocked up. I'm predicting having 20-30 grams of quality errlz every few months from my trim alone .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 27, 2012)

smores


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-Gallon-Vacuum-Chamber-3-CFM-Vacuum-Pump-New-/140870497047?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item20cc893317

whats ppls thoughts n opinions on this for vac chamber and pump?.. doesnt have much info on pump i think im gonna email seller

(keep in mind i do 50-500g of oil at a time... not 5 like most others....)


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.labdepotinc.com/Product_Details~id~601~pid~59219.aspx

get the real deal. borosilicate(pyrex) glass is way better than metal.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 28, 2012)

heres some more scfe as of now.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 28, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> http://www.labdepotinc.com/Product_Details~id~601~pid~59219.aspx
> 
> get the real deal. borosilicate(pyrex) glass is way better than metal.


1/2 the size and material its made out of is completely irrelevant. if it holds 30" of vacuum its good to go...
besides.. a double wall aluminum pot will only crunch... not explode... lets see how that dessicator holds up when you drop it @ 29" of vacuum... bet its a fuck of a show 

also being a large pot its pretty easy to just hit the pot with a torch or put it on the stove for 30 seconds to add some heat.... it doesnt suffer the same thermal shock values that glass does.
everything listed there explains why a metal vacuum chamber is superior to a glass one... at least in my eyes

(and dont say dropping it is an impossibility... shit happens...)

oh and just fyi poly.... you shouldnt link people to things in here that arent recommended for full vacuum
lists right on the page 20" vaccum for 24hr


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 28, 2012)

If I may ask, what you guys do w iso? iso-butane is my vector. I swear by it. I have a feeling thats not what kind of extracts your talking about. I made isopropyl when I needed grease for my threads of my extractors w out contaminating the batch w anything other than weed. So isopropyl had a use. How you guys use it?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 28, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> If I may ask, what you guys do w iso? iso-butane is my vector. I swear by it. I have a feeling thats not what kind of extracts your talking about. I made isopropyl when I needed grease for my threads of my extractors w out contaminating the batch w anything other than weed. So isopropyl had a use. How you guys use it?


Oakley is the isopropyl king! 

Here's a chem lesson;

Butane is a non-polar compound, THC is a non-polar compound so they bond together allowing the THC to be removed with the butane. Isopropyl alcohol is semi-polar, which means it can bond to polar AND non-polar compounds. 

Chlorophyll is a polar compound, and therefore is easily extracted by other polar compounds, e.g. Iso, water, etc., etc. When you use Butane (non-polar) it leaves all polar materials inside the bud, that's why you end up with honey oil not black, or green oil. Only the THC is extracted.

Green and black colored oil has contaminants in it e.g. chlorophyll and other polar compounds. There's a few ways to circumvent having a high number of contaminants in Iso-oil.... If you freeze the bud before hand, and make sure the Iso is well below zero degrees Celsius, the water and chlorophyll will stay 'locked' in the frozen water. THC is oil based, and won't freeze allowing it to be extracted while the water and chlorophyll remain frozen, trapped inside the plant matter. 

Remember, Iso is semi-polar so it will extract both polar and non-polar materials so making sure your polar compounds are frozen, and out of harms way, is essential for getting high quality Iso oil!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/aldrich/z119024?lang=en&region=CA

1/2 the price of the other one, and does a full 29.9' vacuum...


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> 1/2 the size and material its made out of is completely irrelevant. if it holds 30" of vacuum its good to go...
> besides.. a double wall aluminum pot will only crunch... not explode... lets see how that dessicator holds up when you drop it @ 29" of vacuum... bet its a fuck of a show
> 
> also being a large pot its pretty easy to just hit the pot with a torch or put it on the stove for 30 seconds to add some heat.... it doesnt suffer the same thermal shock values that glass does.
> ...


damn my bad bro. i dodnt know it was a crap one it just happened to be the site i was on ATM. i perfer glass for many reasons but it seems like you know better than me.... so why you asking for opinions?

also you really didnt have to get all fucked up about it and type a rude post. just explain it to me next time, damn, my bad man.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

but i do want to say this. when it comes to smoking to you prefer metal or glass? i prefer glass for most everything, not that you will be putting reactive substance in there but its safer for those types of things should you choose to use it for other means.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oakley is the isopropyl king!
> 
> Here's a chem lesson;
> 
> ...


Isopropyl is what 
I used when these kids where jacking me. I made iso junk and placed it in vials and the dumb fucks took the bait. They probably thought I was loosing my touch! Iso is the lowest quality concentate available. Yuck.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 28, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Isopropyl is what
> I used when these kids where jacking me. I made iso junk and placed it in vials and the dumb fucks took the bait. They probably thought I was loosing my touch! Iso is the lowest quality concentate available. Yuck.









iso ftw.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Isopropyl is what
> I used when these kids where jacking me. I made iso junk and placed it in vials and the dumb fucks took the bait. They probably thought I was loosing my touch! Iso is the lowest quality concentate available. Yuck.


you live to troll the extraction section dont ya? your about the lowest quality of person ive met on here ISO is a perfectly acceptable way to preform extraction and can be very tasty if done right. take you opinions else where.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 28, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> damn my bad bro. i dodnt know it was a crap one it just happened to be the site i was on ATM. i perfer glass for many reasons but it seems like you know better than me.... so why you asking for opinions?
> 
> also you really didnt have to get all fucked up about it and type a rude post. just explain it to me next time, damn, my bad man.


haha sorry, im a lil... rough on the edges.. i mean well


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> haha sorry, im a lil... rough on the edges.. i mean well


its all good. i know you do, thats why i tried to word that in the least fucked up way as possible lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 28, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog/product/aldrich/z119024?lang=en&region=CA
> 
> 1/2 the price of the other one, and does a full 29.9' vacuum...


I need one of these for extra equipment. I like the shut off valve, and the bowl shape. Cheap too.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 28, 2012)

vacuum is measured in mm. -32mm is total outer space vacuum. It's not measured in " or ', as that's our funky measurement's standing for inches and feet.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 28, 2012)

i had someone come 10 hrs away to get a tutorial from me. It's very common for people who live that close to come and get the live demo and any questions answered concerning scfe. He is not familiar w my posts, but I've taught about 50 people how to use co2 as a solvent of choice for extracting desired compounds of interest from matrices. I have never had anyone w bho, let alone isopropyl have a chance at dankier end product. The people who brought their fire side by side them, were the ones breaking me off winner by a long shot. Every time. Iso is what I used to rinse out my vessel after an extraction to recover what was stuck on side walls. Noticeable difference from ethanol, huge. So much so that it was always a B-bag, dont dab off my nail w that shit, kind of unwanted extract for myself. But when was the last time you dabbed co2 concentrate like no tomorrow? One tends to get spoiled when you sit on oil wells like I do.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 28, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> i had someone come 10 hrs away to get a tutorial from me. It's very common for people who live that close to come and get the live demo and any questions answered concerning scfe. He is not familiar w my posts, but I've taught about 50 people how to use co2 as a solvent of choice for extracting desired compounds of interest from matrices. I have never had anyone w bho, let alone isopropyl have a chance at dankier end product. The people who brought their fire side by side them, were the ones breaking me off winner by a long shot. Every time. Iso is what I used to rinse out my vessel after an extraction to recover what was stuck on side walls. Noticeable difference from ethanol, huge. So much so that it was always a B-bag, dont dab off my nail w that shit, kind of unwanted extract for myself. But when was the last time you dabbed co2 concentrate like no tomorrow? One tends to get spoiled when you sit on oil wells like I do. View attachment 2390090


for someone that talks as much shit as you do and claims to be as intelligent as you are... you sure have trouble operating a camera huh


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

write your user name in co2 oil and i will believe you oilmaker.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 28, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I need one of these for extra equipment. I like the shut off valve, and the bowl shape. Cheap too.


i would just like to point out it plastic thus it can not be heated and it also says "not for organic solvents" not to say you could not use it for such with out the harm but its not really the best to use polycarbonate this way.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah I feel you, but I'm using polycarbonate right now anyway. Haven't had any problems, yet at least. It's really probably not "best" to pull butane through a vacuum pump either, but I have to with my set up. I'm always as careful as I can possible be, but I'm limited to using the equipment I have. 50+ runs with the poly dome vac chamber + 2 stage vac pump and the only issue is I had to replace the vacuum pump once (score 1 for warranty).


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's some of my BHO...


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2012)

where's the ice water hash up in here! am I the only one??? 


BHO is cool and all, I'm still a little shakey on it though as I'm hearing there are a few chemicals in consumer butane that don't evaporate out, and the only way you can avoid this is by purchasing butane in larger quantities from a gas company (which isn't easy.) so for that reason I'm kinda off on BHO.

CO2 exctraction sounded cool but many people report it doesn't extract as well as butane. 



but boy I love that ice wax........ definitely up for discussion on bho and other stuff if you guys are tho!


http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii536/poplars/hashish/file_zpsf36bbf04.jpg


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm the well hated on, CO2XTRACTR. They wouldn't give me that name here.This is my stash. Can be logged largely Power 5/CO2 Combo.


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 29, 2012)

yee!
[video=youtube;F8uGFT_nZ4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8uGFT_nZ4c[/video]


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 29, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> yee!
> [video=youtube;F8uGFT_nZ4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8uGFT_nZ4c[/video]


dont you just love people who blast inside


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Never use an open flame w butane. I dont get fires w co2. I fire em up to. I be dabbin as I be extracting.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Oct 29, 2012)

haha beefbisquit, is that your picture?


----------



## dveight (Oct 30, 2012)

can someone explain to me what steps are needed for fdd's drying process? i read it way earlier, but i cannot find it between all the flaming each other lol.

im doing 50g big high quality nugs and ill be using 2 cans of butane. one is 5x refined and the other 7x. i shoot the butane into the pyrex dish which is sitting on heat. What do i do now? sit there and pop the bubbles for a little while and then leave it for 2, 3 days? after i let it dry what next? 

this is my first bho run, so all advice is welcome!!

i have a stainless steel 200g extractor with those screens you guys always say to use (cant remember what they are, dabs make me forget stuff)


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 30, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> yee!
> [video=youtube;F8uGFT_nZ4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8uGFT_nZ4c[/video]


I couldn't even look at the screen while those half wits were trying to turn on the stove,click click click click......oh yeah boom!!....... butane is used in lighters which = fire, what part of that did they not understand....fucking tools.....


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2012)

poplars said:


> where's the ice water hash up in here! am I the only one???
> 
> 
> BHO is cool and all, I'm still a little shakey on it though as I'm hearing there are a few chemicals in consumer butane that don't evaporate out, and the only way you can avoid this is by purchasing butane in larger quantities from a gas company (which isn't easy.) so for that reason I'm kinda off on BHO.
> ...


you know where its at man! but just cause this one is a good video, subcool sure can grow them heads...
[video=youtube;X90GiIKr7Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X90GiIKr7Jk[/video]


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 30, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> haha beefbisquit, is that your picture?View attachment 2391640



yes? Is that your picture? not exactly sure what you're getting at?


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 30, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I'm the well hated on, CO2XTRACTR. They wouldn't give me that name here.View attachment 2391239


it has to say oilmkr420, theres no proof your that user you offer very little in the form of tangible/useable information just a lot of talk and not enough evidence not that anybody here can disprove the science but you are abrupt, evasive, and and hate on everything that isnt "co2 oil" or some bullshit concoction made up by you. you remind me of pharmacoping all talk, but no show.

but at least pharmacoping pretty much kept it to his thread.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 30, 2012)

From this 12g of pineapple express sap I processed about 2-3 months ago? I only have about a gram left. Great stuff though.


One chunk at a time.







Very clear.. Very few micro bubbles..









These star dabs are.. out of this world!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 31, 2012)

Star dabs? Now you're just going crazy man! lol

Purged in a commercial vacuum sealing machine for about 3 hours total...From a Skywalker x AK47 cross I made last year. Got a little shake in it from my shirt when I was transferring it to the water bath...Cringed a little when I saw that go down, dramatic slow-mo style, naturally...lol















I'm gonna have to try me one of those star dabs eventually...Whatcha dabbin' off of these days? I've been using an 18mm dome/Ti nail setup off a vapor whip of all things.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm still using a sovereignty 18mm stemless with upgrade.. And v2 HE ti nail, with a bulletproof glass dome.


----------



## dveight (Oct 31, 2012)

just wonderin what you guys think

there is 2g there and im letting the rest evap for another day or so.

i got a lot of bho on the screen, how can i get that off?

any of you guys use this to dab with? i dont even use a dabber anymore, i roll it up into a ball and toss it in!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's another shot of my BHO, pre-collection, and my oil rig!


----------



## JackWaxx (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey guys what do you think of my Vacuum Purged honeycomb?? 
View attachment 2393732
I'll admit the starting bud could have been better quality
Grand Daddy Purp bud, grew slightly weak

I am *not* saying that my method is the best, 
Blasted 2 tubes, about 3 ounces into a pyrex in a water bath at a consistent 170 degrees and sit for 10 minutes
Then scrapped onto parchment 
I then Vacuum purge at room temp until full vacuum then repeat for 10 minutes (i deflate pressure and repeat when HG reaches 30 and muffin is inflated)
I then usually recluster the BHO into a ball again and Vacuum purge at 110 degrees for another 10 minutes 
After that i reposition the BHO again, and Vaccume purge at 125 degeres for another 10 minutes
By now the oil is very stable and sap like almost shatter, but if i hurry i can reposition the oil while its warm, spreading it somewhat thin and
Then i Vaccum Purge for the Final purge at 135 degrees without deflating, untill the muffin deflates itself, turns into a soup, then honeycombs.

All of these comes with variables during the purge that require different action, but are hard to explain until it happens, and solutions to these problems came with many many tubes ran. 

I've had it take an hour to honeycomb, and i have had it take 4 hours, depending on the starting material and amount of BHO.

*"Formal education will make you a living, Self education will make you a fortune."

*It is my quest to learn to make the best oil possible, in terms of most pure, most potent, greatest yield, with smell and flavor in tact.
I've spent the last 4 months trying the dispensaries here, all of which have terrible oil
Under purged oil, as well as oil that has caked the nail up with so much resin a half in. muffin formed on the nail.

I'll post a picture of the nectar that i run out of this Northern Lights bud later tonight!

I do not necessarily agree with whipping at all, so if that is your advice, i respect it, but am not interested thanks!

Dab away


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 2393716View attachment 2393717
> 
> 
> Here's another shot of my BHO, pre-collection, and my oil rig!



sick oil rig!!!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> sick oil rig!!!!!


Thanks mayne 

She's my baby! I have a rather large bong collection...


----------



## dveight (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 31, 2012)

Stay medicated!


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2012)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Stay medicated!



jeeze! I need to find a glass blower who will trade me this quality of oil rigs for herb..dayum!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 1, 2012)

been broke, so little extractions work for now.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 2, 2012)

Krytponite from the Shatter Bros






Void Cookie Kush ICE WAX, 38 micron from Sub's garden!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice Matt, is that the batch that went up in flames, giving new meaning to bigcarty24 saying, Now yo waxs fire.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 5, 2012)

TThe top is known as red oil. It's by far better and not black as it appears on the lower photo. It's often what people want is what I consider the primary extract. Often I want max solvent value, not potency. People want yellow like on the mirror or paler.


----------



## irieie (Nov 5, 2012)

Am I the only one missing something here...


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2012)

gonna have more ice wax coming up soon here, sour diesel pheno of chitowns SK!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone who knows weed and extractions will tell you it's really red oil that's targeted and from there the purification process can begin. A person w tremendous skill in the art would then re-crystallize the purified product for what these streets haven't seen in years, CANNABINOL. You have to be around 50 years old or so to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Anyone who knows weed and extractions will tell you it's really red oil that's targeted and from there the purification process can begin. A person w tremendous skill in the art would then re-crystallize the purified product for what these streets haven't seen in years, CANNABINOL. You have to be around 50 years old or so to know what I'm talking about.



please, go on


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 6, 2012)

you see this was taken from the physicians pharmacopia for remedies and it's claim range from cancer, glaucoma, etc. So what we are left with is very little literature, scientific evidence, controlled studies, and then there's us. I've read some interesting proof on reefermadness.org I believe. The title is cannabinol and it was a article written in 1943 around abouts.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> please, go on


The confirmed wives tales behind the exotic stories I've heard about this drug is unbelievable, except I know the moods weed is capable of, it's classifications on being a stimulant, a depressant, and a hallucinogen make all the way out stories believable. They are the ones having a hard time believing, but it was confirmed that cannabinol was a product of weed and the stories I heard all revolve around the cb1 and cb2 receptors being bombarded and these receptors that normally open and close allowing endorphines, seratonin, etc and give us the sensation of being high are now closed refusing to open and allow those vital signals to connect. All the stories people were unable to function, just stuck there unable to move.


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

interesting, still a lil vague tho.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 6, 2012)

your going to have to start asking around, to the big homies who are around 50 if they have ever heard or tried it. Very interesting and it requires more skill than I have now to make it happen. I've gotten close, was offered 3 bills for a gram of it, to no success. I'm not discouraged as it's conditions must be just right, and the trick is to allow a slow cool. From a coffee pot warmer turn off and allow room temperature cooling, then in the fridge until stable, finally in the freezer. Placed in a buchner funnel and placed under vacuum until air dried. It is closely related to the way they make meth. The same type of proceedures take place to obtain the same type of product that's not at all related to the other matrix. It's ultra pure when ever something is re-crystallized.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 6, 2012)

cool thing is it all starts w a supercritical fluid extraction on weed, targeting a red oil as to purify it, then a solution of naphthalene and 13% hexane is scfe again, when it's near dry, ice cold ethanol is used and it must be anhydrous and as it dries, it starts glassing back in chizals my nizals. I learned the technique @ MIT online courses. It's one of the places I got schooled on scfe and they peeped me up on game.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.reefermadnessteachingmuseum.org/ReeferMadness/nybulletin1942.htm


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> your going to have to start asking around, to the big homies who are around 50 if they have ever heard or tried it. Very interesting and it requires more skill than I have now to make it happen. I've gotten close, was offered 3 bills for a gram of it, to no success. I'm not discouraged as it's conditions must be just right, and the trick is to allow a slow cool. From a coffee pot warmer turn off and allow room temperature cooling, then in the fridge until stable, finally in the freezer. Placed in a buchner funnel and placed under vacuum until air dried. It is closely related to the way they make meth. The same type of proceedures take place to obtain the same type of product that's not at all related to the other matrix. It's ultra pure when ever something is re-crystallized.



ever consider the possibility that it might also be a strain thing??


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 6, 2012)

It's certainly not a strain thing. The administration was commonly snorted or injected. I've heard no smoker stories, though it is possible to smoke. The people claim meth burns when snorting, this stuff made the top of your head want to pop right off, not just burn!!! These testimonials along w my friend who offered 3 bills for a gram of cannabinol has me questing to make it. The color is off, but the lattice structure is there.


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 7, 2012)

omg...(smacks face)
not this fuckin guy again...lol

here dude ill end your whole goose chase in less than 6 sentences..

cannabinol is cbn otherwise known as the degradation of thc
when weed cures for a long time it converts to more cbn from thc hitting cbd in the middle...
when u make oil out of super cured buds, it comes out red..ive made red oil many times...
it always is strong because of the higher cbd and cbn

ur plate looks sketch


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 7, 2012)

shifting subjects slightly, notice the activity and how well butane sticks to the extract. When it all ceases the extract will clear up in terms of seeing through the oil. You want no bubbles.


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 7, 2012)

did you look at that picture before you posted it?
that looks like a kilo of heroin....wtf?

uhhhh what are we looking at?

heres some holy grail drip-best yield yet i think...or close..2 oz in 15.5 out


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 7, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 2390865
> 
> Here's some of my BHO...


see all the yummy tane awaiting your lungs? It needs some more purging. Maybe a steam iron would help facilitate getting the tane out? Looks killer. Like a fat chick w a pretty face!!! All she needs is to drop a few lbs!!! Same case here, lose the cellulite and she's good to go!!! Excellent color and transparent than a mo'fo.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 7, 2012)

waximus aurelius said:


> did you look at that picture before you posted it?
> that looks like a kilo of heroin....wtf?
> 
> uhhhh what are we looking at?
> ...


fuck that's just under 30%! Can you make a youtube video and post that solvent cost, cause I might be going about this whole co2 thing wrong!!


----------



## waxonwhacksoff (Nov 8, 2012)

Oakley, you are the only one using pop bottles in your process. I also was taught this, I would love to talk method more! waxonwhacksoff


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 8, 2012)

waxonwhacksoff said:


> Oakley, you are the only one using pop bottles in your process. I also was taught this, I would love to talk method more! waxonwhacksoff


use 5 gallon buckets now.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 8, 2012)

waximus aurelius said:


> did you look at that picture before you posted it?
> that looks like a kilo of heroin....wtf?
> 
> uhhhh what are we looking at?
> ...


very nice flavanoid extract. Here's that black stuff heroin.Because both methyl pentane and ethanol were used in this extract, so where the levels of non-targeted ingredients. All in all has more desired compounds of interest from the matrix than an extract that is pretty to look at. Imo the yellow oils taste good, but usually don't do the job as well w one hit. I often get a case of the more's. Wanting another hit.


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> fuck that's just under 30%! Can you make a youtube video and post that solvent cost, cause I might be going about this whole co2 thing wrong!!



unfortunately i dont really go for the video thing..kinda a bust i think personally...
the ONLY reason that yielded so well is the starting material and a pressurized soak

as far as cost of solvent for that,5$ or 2 cans of p5

that pic looks much better...can tell what it is

more on my tech at labhoroflove.proboards.com
but its basically the standard tech...
i think the soak helps yield a lil..


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 8, 2012)

yeah sure, $5 my ass. 15.5 grams for $5? make the video, I'm way more on front street than you.


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> yeah sure, $5 my ass. 15.5 grams for $5? make the video, I'm way more on front street than you.


he said 2 cans for 5 dollors.. so that makes 10$. math is a lot easier than Co2 extraction, oh and we are still waiting for you to post a pic with your username.

at this point i dont think anyone believes you any more.


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 9, 2012)

...................how hard is it to take a quality pic if ya making tons of oil?? I just don't get it.....throws rocks @ oilmakr420




This is an old pic/ made from pre 98 bubba kush trim with a stainless steel turkey baster and 1/2 can of vector/ I still purged it under 25 hg after this pic a few more times.......


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 9, 2012)

jcdws602 said:


> ...................how hard is it to take a quality pic if ya making tons of oil?? I just don't get it.....throws rocks @ oilmakr420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder thy compare this shit to crack! lol thats some sick looking shit man!


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 10, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> yeah sure, $5 my ass. 15.5 grams for $5? make the video, I'm way more on front street than you.



*snipped*
im gonna explain one more fucking time

2 oz of holy grail og ok?
its been shown numerous times that 25-30% yields are common when blasting good bud w butane
ok??
still with me*snipped*?
you do agree with that at least right?
i mean ive yielded 25%+ hundreds of times, so its like a reality ok brosef?
NEXT
solvent
let me start with another general tenet if u will of bho making
1 oz of bud calls for loading of about 1 can of butane (as a general rule) to get your 4-8 grams
ok? understand that so far?
1 can of butane per oz of bud...there i said it another way even
now when i did said extraction, if u go back and READ what i posted...i said i used 2 ozs....
OK? still with me?
you see where im goin yet dude?
so one COULD infer that i used >>>2<<< cans
count em
2 cans of butane to blast the 2 oz of bud i used...
now i dont know how much pisser5 is in your sector but i get it for 26$ a box
a box is 12 cans
heres where it gets hairy...
2 cans of said 12 can box would have a retail value if sold seperatly of about 2.50 PER can...roughly
when you take 2.50 and multiply that (the cost per can)
by 2 (the amount of cans used)i know this may come as a shock, 
you get 5$
so just what does that mean?
well, what it mean in plain fucking english is you just spent 5$ to use 2 cans of power 5 butane to run 2 oz of top shelf crip and made 15.5 grams of top notch knock ur balls in the dirt 80$ a gram retail bh fuckin o
thank you
come again
do not pass go

lol @ you all "make a video dude"
yea..i dont need to make shit...i do it every fuckin day...really..every day..
its funny that your so think headed that now here we are four forums later under different names with the same bs..
bro theres 39000 videos ALREADY ON YOUTUBE...THEY SAY THE SAME THING...ITS FUCKING BHO..IT YIELDS BETTER..IS IT SINKING IN YET..BHO ITS BETTER..
THE DIFFERENCE IN THE GOOD YIELD IS THE STARTING MATERIAL...I KNOW ITS SHOCKING, YOUVE JUST OBVIOUSLY NEVER BLASTED SOME SERIOUS FIRE OR DONE ANY LARGE RUNS..YOUR STILL ON MINUTAE RUN STATUS N A 8TH OF OIL GIVES YOU A BABY BONER...
I WAS HOLDING A 138 GRAM BOULDER THAT LOOKED LIKE AN ELEPHANT TURD TODAY...AND SMELLED LIKE PINESOL..THEN WATCHED MY HOMIE WEIGH OUT 800 MORE GRAMS OF OIL...KNOW WHAT HIS TOTALLLLLL SOLVENT COST ON JUST ABOUT A KEY OF OIL PRODUCED WAS?
READY?
$400....THATS RIGHT...2 UNITS OF OIL/WAX FOR 400 BUCKS...ITS BREAKS DOWN TO ABOUT 12 PER OZ OF OIL TO PRODUCE..AS FAR AS THE BUTANE COST..

your way off base on your quest sir
id say hate to break it to ya or dont awnna burst ur bubble, but people 
have been bursting it for a long time...
different forums different names same msg....
now ur just starting to look mental...
like give it up bru...your kicking a dead horse...

actually your stomping the fuck of out a dead fuckin shit wagon horse..really, then mowing it down with a fuckin machine gun..then torchin it..

sorry man, i dont like having to make ya look like a dummy, but when u accuse me of lying, ima let u know..lol

ps what the fuck does your way out on front street more?
im sure you are....lol
pls, go clog up the nasa blasters co2freon death oil micro yield thread ...their askin for ya!


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 10, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> at this point i dont think anyone believes you any more.


ya think? lol


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm still waiting for oilmkr to make a video himself.....one we can all understand....a clean, descriptive, well edited video of his WHOLE process.... not the wavy camera,mumbling dialogue, house looks roach infested, two minutes of one step of the long ass process.......but then again I haven't had a dab in like two month so I really don't care...oh well!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/co2xtractr


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 11, 2012)

you know that if you guys can't understand the big picture, if I speak chineese, maybe perhaps testosterone is a little low from lacking balls or heart, not to mention brains. You guys act like I owe you my intellectual property. I have posted my methods on other forums under the well hated on co2xtractr. I don't gotta type shit, punctuate, just for the approval of a bunch of lames who think they know the biz. My rep is solid and readers have took my challenge and declared their shit bunk when compared to mine. I really couldn't care less if nobody listened, but so many people have dunt been to school and graduated my course that it's started spawning.If yellow is the biz, then I would get it. It's only skin deep, red is better.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2012)

watch the language in here, we don't need a flame war!


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> you know that if you guys can't understand the big picture, if I speak chineese, maybe perhaps testosterone is a little low from lacking balls or heart, not to mention brains. You guys act like I owe you my intellectual property. I have posted my methods on other forums under the well hated on co2xtractr. I don't gotta type shit, punctuate, just for the approval of a bunch of lames who think they know the biz. My rep is solid and readers have took my challenge and declared their shit bunk when compared to mine. I really couldn't care less if nobody listened, but so many people have dunt been to school and graduated my course that it's started spawning.View attachment 2406037If yellow is the biz, then I would get it. It's only skin deep, red is better.


dat shit looks like gold acrylic paint i can get at the hobby mart.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> watch the language in here, we don't need a flame war!




thanks pops... you da man..


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> thanks pops... you da man..


no prob brotha you the man as well here's some ice wax I made a few days ago!

73 micron sour diesel pheno sk



stay high bros


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 11, 2012)

looks like some skunk unk unk... some real bomb ass dank ass.  

But for real though, I'm still jelly of that chitown sk cut you have.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> looks like some skunk unk unk... some real bomb ass dank ass.
> 
> But for real though, I'm still jelly of that chitown sk cut you have.




fo sho it's been long enough maybe we need to throw you on the VIP list sometime soon....... its actually stabilized F5 seeds.

heres some of this years outdoor sk bubba pheno


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> you know that if you guys can't understand the big picture, if I speak chineese, maybe perhaps testosterone is a little low from lacking balls or heart, not to mention brains. You guys act like I owe you my intellectual property. I have posted my methods on other forums under the well hated on co2xtractr. I don't gotta type shit, punctuate, just for the approval of a bunch of lames who think they know the biz. My rep is solid and readers have took my challenge and declared their shit bunk when compared to mine. I really couldn't care less if nobody listened, but so many people have dunt been to school and graduated my course that it's started spawning.View attachment 2406037If yellow is the biz, then I would get it. It's only skin deep, red is better.


dude, all red means is its been decarbed and or its cured or shall i say made from cured stuff...
so if its seems "better" its just cuz theres more cbd/cbn etc....

at least thats what my experience has shown me....
lol @ ur course....
where does one take this course? 
hmmm i guess it is spreading, apparent from the influx of crappy limonene tasting "co2" oil on the market...

is anyone else noticing this? all co2 oil tastes like limonene...and basically the same....
AND doesnt last for shit?
anyways...go back to a co2 nasa thread or whatever...ur derailing the thread...
sorry if i played any part in that...

heres some crumble type ish


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> fo sho it's been long enough maybe we need to throw you on the VIP list sometime soon....... its actually stabilized F5 seeds.
> 
> heres some of this years outdoor sk bubba pheno



Wow. Top notch. I haven't seen a flower that uniform in trichome coverage, in a lonnnng time.

Thanks for sharing the High Res .


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Wow. Top notch. I haven't seen a flower that uniform in trichome coverage, in a lonnnng time.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the High Res .



must be my loving care and the desert sun


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 12, 2012)

waximus aurelius said:


> dude, all red means is its been decarbed and or its cured or shall i say made from cured stuff...
> so if its seems "better" its just cuz theres more cbd/cbn etc....
> 
> at least thats what my experience has shown me....
> ...


lemonene? sounds like you've been buying cut from crown extracts. I use no lemonene and am undefeated in this wax world. many students of mine think their the shit after learning my methods, thinking they now know everything, but not all tricks are ever shown to any one customer, leaving their education some what incomplete. A false sense of confidence. Thank you guys for not taking offense to bunch of internet lame statement, but only the true lames would get pissed.


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> lemonene? sounds like you've been buying cut from crown extracts. I use no lemonene and am undefeated in this wax world. many students of mine think their the shit after learning my methods, thinking they now know everything, but not all tricks are ever shown to any one customer, leaving their education some what incomplete. A false sense of confidence. Thank you guys for not taking offense to bunch of internet lame statement, but only the true lames would get pissed.




that kinda shows a big ego for someone to intentionally leave out steps to epople just so they can say they know the complete method. that's lame bro honestly.


just take matt rize for example, he may talk shit, but atleast he's clearly shown everyone his methods to a T, not leaving anything out. it's actually NICE to see poeple re-creating the level of hash he makes. so I don't understand the egotism behind wanting to be the only one who can create something or has something, I'd much rather share.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> lemonene? sounds like you've been buying cut from crown extracts. I use no lemonene and am undefeated in this wax world. many students of mine think their the shit after learning my methods, thinking they now know everything, but not all tricks are ever shown to any one customer, leaving their education some what incomplete. A false sense of confidence. Thank you guys for not taking offense to bunch of internet lame statement, but only the true lames would get pissed.


fail. 
limonene is a terpene.

just stfu.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> it's actually NICE to see people re-creating the level of hash .... I'd much rather share.


and that's exactly what this thread was created for . Sharing techniques, and refining them in a public forum!

I'm glad you guys are essentially preserving the main idea of this thread. It's quite relieving honestly.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 12, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> fail.
> limonene is a terpene.
> 
> just stfu.


how many classes of terpenes are there, stfu? If it didn't come from the matrices and is added as crown extracts does in a certain part of the process, then it is cut. The lemonene that comes from weed is cool, but not from orange peels.


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2012)

yep when I was a bit younger I used to feel some pride in keeping secret techniques... but there's no sense in that.


we all have much more to gain by sharing techniques with like minded people who have the ability to carry it out at this refined level, why not help someone who's on the same team as you? why compete with them? unless you're actually in a business you might as well treat this like a community project


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> and that's exactly what this thread was created for . Sharing techniques, and refining them in a public forum!
> 
> I'm glad you guys are essentially preserving the main idea of this thread. It's quite relieving honestly.


w all due respect Sr. verde, but if you were the brain child of these methods, who's to say that you would share it? I don't type, it's so damn time consuming to do this, it would discourage readers all around to have it on paper. Let's face it, not all, but many of us on these forums aren't the brightest apples on the trees. Where a live demo has had a couple people still in the dark, having it on literature format will not clear things up. If it's hard to comprehend I have combined a few different subjects knowledge to be able to make this type of extraction work w precision and be predictable. You guys just want the info I studied countless hours to fully grasp the concept w out putting in the work I did. That's fine, but that's where my unique skill as a teacher comes through w private tutorials. Sorry that's just the way it is when you don't work for free, as I do. So if you can't afford the tutorial, stick w grandpa's old extraction methods you guys so willingly share. When your able to afford the modest fee, come see me. I love peoples smiles when they see how danky, dank really is. Their material, comparing the the tane stuff they thought was top shelf, is a big difference. Taste, smoothness, and high are all superior to butanes hard efforts.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 12, 2012)

I honestly haven't been paying much attention to the back-and-forth in the last month or so..

To clear my statement up - I was simply giving thanks to those who _are_ sharing.. I wasn't bad mouthing those who _are not_ sharing.. To each his own I say .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 12, 2012)

Project? I've been creating methods near three years now. They are sooped up more efficient way to extract than the methods I've learned doing bsho. Sure someone will come along and change a part of the process that makes it more pleasing to look @, but as far as high is concerned, They need no modifications what so ever. I got the shit down. Really ain't no community effort since I did all the leg work and framed this co2 extraction so others can copy. Once people learn, they swear. As will you. I'm not intentionally holding info back on customers, but there grasping what's going on is what makes other things possible. You can't advance on confusion and that's why no one customer can get taught all my knowledge. It's due to comprehension.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 12, 2012)

Dude I'm so medicated I'm not even sure if your talking to me ..


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Project? I've been creating methods near three years now. They are sooped up more efficient way to extract than the methods I've learned doing bsho. Sure someone will come along and change a part of the process that makes it more pleasing to look @, but as far as high is concerned, They need no modifications what so ever. I got the shit down. Really ain't no community effort since I did all the leg work and framed this co2 extraction so others can copy. Once people learn, they swear. As will you. I'm not intentionally holding info back on customers, but there grasping what's going on is what makes other things possible. You can't advance on confusion and that's why no one customer can get taught all my knowledge. It's due to comprehension.




I make ice wax so I'll leave the bho and what not to you guys






but I don't think you'll get more joy out of feeling like you do better a this than others, I think there is more happiness in sharing the love. if there are other people who are skilled enough to duplicate your methods, I think there is more joy in teaching them than competing with them.


----------



## irieie (Nov 12, 2012)

Nothing like a troll to ruin a perfectly good thread.


----------



## dangledo (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

moderated. you guys can discuss but nobody wants to see a screaming tirade argument, get it together!


----------



## Tamisium (Nov 14, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> No, this CA law, also known as the meth lab law, is applied to bho extraction, successfully, in court.
> 
> *Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000"*
> 
> ...


Tamisium will sell to any place in the world but due to the fact that we operate out of the state of texas and cross state lines when we ship out the systems, we avoid selling to anyone that implies that they will be using the extractor to create a federally controlled substance. Anyone that drinks while driving or smokes pot can still be a herbalist and extractor. I dont see any reason why we cant sell to you just because you smoke pot or live in a state where it is legal or even run a store that sells concentrates. But I cant cross the line for guys that specifically state they will be using our extractor to create a substance that has legal consequences that are right up there with cocaine and heroine in our home state of Texas not to mention the federal laws. Who is to say that person is not a DEA agent trying to get us to implicate ourselves in a felony act of facilitating a felony if that is a mystery law we are not aware of. Makes since.
As far as I am concerned I do not equate the use of a extraction apparatus that does or does not use butane as a criminal act. If that were the case, every food flavoring, fragrance of commercially produced edible oil created with butane would be a felony. If you read the law about butane closely you will see that the use of butane in a CLANDESTINE lab is a felony when that lab produces a illegal product. Is a concentrate illegal? Is this a clandestine lab? Is butane illegal? If I lived in california and had the money I not hestiate to set a precidence case. Since California does not have a laboratory permitting process there is essentially not going to be a lab with a permit. So every lab can be considered CLANDESTINE. Who determines if that lab is permitted to run or not is going to be the county it operates in. I think factors like location, safety and the type products being manufactured are the focus. Schools, apartments are obvious off limits. Illegal drugs by state law are out. 
In Texas where we operate our lab, we have a permit and are therefore not clandestine. To have a lab we have to account for our materials, solvent and glassware. In the event that something is missing from our inventory we must be able to account for it. The reasoning for this is because the narcotics dept wants to know that a piece of equipment is not being utilized in a unsafe place or that it is not being use to make an illegal drug. We also have to have a consent to inspect form on file with the Dept of Public Safety which allows them to come unannounced for a routine inspection of our files and facility. This is typical for any lab that can or wants to produce products that may be consumed or used by the public, especially if that lab could be used to produce illegal drugs. I look at it as a way they created for us to operate versus telling us we cant. I appreciate that extra effort. I am sure the same goes for cars being built that will be driven in public or airplanes or any other public safety interest. It is not always about hindering a person from operating.
The proble with california is that there is not set process for inspection or operation of a lab. Call to get a permit and you will see the education level of the officials that are not in place to set up labs. The answer I got when calling california to open a lab was, " you want a permit to open a meth lab, I dont think we have one of those " 
To allow just anyone to have a lab with flammable solvents or toxic solvents like the many found in labs, would be asking for trouble. Now all the sudden you have these cowboys out there with minimal education running fairly complex and relatively dangerous processes in the wrong places. A lab can be dangerous and should be controlled. On the other hand, in a state that has no controls I dont see why any safe lab that produces legal products with a safe apparatus in a safe location could not use butane to do so. As a matter of fact I would say there are literally hundreds of them in operation now producing biofuel, essential oils and countless types of consumables.


----------



## Tamisium (Nov 14, 2012)

You also may be interested in this swiss study that was started due to the concerns of the use of butane as a propellant for spray cooking oils and other consumable aerosols that use butane as a propellant.
http://ec.europa.eu/food/fs/sc/scf/out26_en.pdf


EUROPEAN COMMISSION

DIRECTORATE-GENERAL XXIV
CONSUMER POLICY AND CONSUMER HEALTH PROTECTION
Directorate B - Scientific opinions on health matters
*
Unit B3 - Management of scientific committees II

SCIENTIFIC COMMITTEE ON FOOD

SCF/CS/ADD/MsAd/178 final
29/03/99

Opinion on
propane, butane and iso-butane as propellant gases
for vegetable oil-based aerosol cooking sprays and water-based emulsion
cooking sprays
*
(expressed on 24 March 1999)

Rue de la Loi 200, B-1049 Bruxelles/Wetstraat 200, B-1049 Brussel - Belgium - Office: B 232 6/37.
Telephone: direct line (+32-2)295 81 10/ 296 59 48/ 296 48 70, switchboard 299.11.11. Fax: (+32 2) 299 48 91.
Telex: COMEU B 21877. Telegraphic address: COMEUR Brussels.

http://www.europa.eu.int/comm/dg24/health/sc/scf/index_en.html

2
*
SCIENTIFIC COMMITTEE ON FOOD
SCF/CS/ADD/MsAd/178 Final
Opinion on
propane, butane and iso-butane as propellant gases
for vegetable oil-based aerosol cooking sprays and water-based emulsion cooking sprays
*
(expressed on 24 March 1999)
*
Terms of Reference
*
To advise the Commission on the safety in use of propane, butane and iso-butane as
hydrocarbon propellant gases for vegetable oil-based aerosol cooking sprays and for waterbased
emulsion cooking sprays.
*
Background
*
When baking items such as cakes, biscuits etc., or when frying other food products that are
likely to stick to the utensils, a fat film is required between the pan and the food products to
achieve the necessary release of the food when the process is completed. Such a fat film can be
applied by spraying an aerosol of food release oils or emulsions. A propellant gas is necessary
to force the release liquid through the nozzle of the dispenser. To obtain an appropriate
coverage of the frying or baking utensil a substantial pressure is required.
On the basis of Directive 95/2/EC.
1 the only acceptable gases to be used in connection with

foodstuffs are carbon dioxide, argon, helium, nitrogen, nitrogen dioxide and oxygen. However
none of these gases can produce the necessary pressure in the spray to obtain an homogeneous
distribution of the fat film on the utensil. Butane, isobutane and propane are technological
alternative hydrocarbon propellant gases. Chemical specification data of these propellants were
provided to the Committee.
2

Under the provisions contained in Directive 89/107/EEC
3, the United Kingdom and Sweden

approved a temporary national authorisation for the use of these gases for use in cooking
sprays.
*
Safety assessment
*
The Committee has not considered propane, butane and isobutane as propellants but they have
been evaluated in the context of their use as extraction solvents for which the SCF agreed an
acceptable residue level per substance of 
_1mg /kg _in food consumed.4

The Committee was provided with residue data of the propellants after use in cooking
representative foods. The data show that total hydrocarbons are present in the prepared foods
in amounts 
_below 0.1 mg residual hydrocarbon/kg cooked food_. In most cases the amounts are

substantially less than 0.1 mg/kg food. It is also shown that propane is present in lower
concentrations in both the propellant blends and in the cooked foods compared with the two
other hydrocarbons.
3
*
Effect of Time and Temperature on Propellant Residues
*
The hydrocarbon propellants used are, at all ambient indoor temperatures and at normal
atmospheric pressure, in the gaseous state. The least volatile of the group, n-butane, has a
boiling point of &#8211;0.5°C at 20°C ; The others boil at significantly lower temperatures.
Accordingly also the hydrocarbons that are dissolved in fat or oil at ambient temperatures are
present in the vapour state.
In the containers (aerosol dispensers) the propellants are present in the liquid state but when
the content of the container is discharged, the released hydrocarbon propellant mostly
vapourizes into the atmosphere leaving only a small amount dissolved in the cooking spray
concentrate which is deposited on the surface of the cooking utensil.
The residual levels of hydrocarbon propellants in the water-based sprays would be expected to
be less than those in the oil-based products because of the their low solubility in water. This is
confirmed by the analytical data on the levels of residues detected in the cooked food models.
Since the solubility of the hydrocarbon propellant gases in the concentrate decreases with
temperature the propellants are expelled from the cooking spray during heating. In most cases
temperatures of 200 to 220°C are reached. The limit of solubility of the propellants in the spray
concentrate at these temperatures is reached in the time it normally takes to prepare the fried
or baked foods and thus the propellant residues are reduced to a very low level during the time
of preparation of the foods. In addition during frying or baking, the food and cooking spray
concentrate are mixed and a portion of any residual hydrocarbon propellant will be transferred
to the food. This will dilute the hydrocarbon to a concentration much less than its limit of
solubility in the concentrate. No reaction of the hydrocarbon propellant gases with food
components at cooking temperatures is to be expected.
*
Safety in use
*
The Committee was provided with information on flammability and wishes to draw attention to
the fact that the oil-based aerosols may carry some risk of flammability.
5,6
*
Conclusion
*
In view of the low residue level of propellant gases the SCF has no toxicological concerns
about the use of water-based emulsion sprays and oil-based aerosol sprays for baking and
frying purposes, which contain propane, butane or iso-butane.
*
References
*
1. European Union. European Parliament and Council Directive 95/2/EC on food additives
other than colours and sweeteners, February 20, 1995. Official Journal L061, 18.03.1995.
2. Specifications on iso-butane, propane, butane, provided by MAFF, Joint Food Safety and
Standards Group, Additives and Novel Foods Division, London, U.K.
4
3. Council Directive 89/107/EC on the approximation of the laws of the Member States
concerning food additives authorized for use in foodstuffs intended for human consumption.
December 21, 1998. Official Journal L 040, 11.02.1989.
4. Commission of the European Communities. Second report on Extraction Solvents. Reports
of the Scientific Committee for Food, Twenty-ninth Series. (OPOCE, Luxembourg, 1992,
Cat. N° EUR 14482).
5. Flammability of water-based aerosol cooking oils. Report by the « Laboratory of the
Governement Chemist, » Teddington, U.K., January 24,1997
6. Safety examination of water-based aerosol cooking sprays, Report by the « Health & Safety
Executive », London, UK, February 2, 1997


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 15, 2012)

Take it for what it's worth, but my last tutorial went well. Shit almost hit the fan w the dude who owns the pad over where I got picked up and dropped off. I had like 3 tanks a 20lbs tank, 5lbs, and my baby research vessel which all my work has been done on. Well dude wasn't happy, so they typed in legal marijuana extractions in Ca.on google. It brought my video up and somewhat diffused the situation. They knew I talked a big talk, but when google comes through for you, it makes things kind of worth it.


----------



## davioj (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been using pure trichnones, the powder that u use to make bubble bag hash, 150 gms of this yielded 34 grams erl, never seen it come out the tube so dark though wondering y, I used 2 oz. pure bud an got 10 grams very clear stuffbut the bubble bag powder is still a better yield but very dark, in the dish, thin layer can be seen through light as golden clear, but not as clear as bud will post pics later.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 18, 2012)

Made these lastnight, first time working with lined tubing!


----------



## poplars (Nov 18, 2012)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Made these lastnight, first time working with lined tubing!


very nice, how much are the domes?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 19, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by Matt Rize View Post No, this CA law, also known as the meth lab law, is applied to bho extraction, successfully, in court. Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000" The clubs sell bho because they want $ and 'tane is all the rage right now. Smart dispensaries, like PIM, do not sell butane extracts because that is technically illegal. 99% of dispensaries do not label their BHO as a butane extract for legal reasons. My experiences with the two big dispensaries in the county involve being told specifically to never say the word butane, and to lie to the press about how BHO is made, calling it an ice water hash for the reporter." Now to answer the statement made, CO2 extracts are able to be obtained at dispensaries due to several reasons. First the law is not clear on chemicals. It falls under a food grade extraction since CO2 is considered a direct food ingredient by the F.D.A. and is in all aspects a supercritical fluid extraction using carbon dioxide is fit for human consumption when dealing w edibles. Cinnamon, clove, garlic, etc. is some foods used and since the solvent leaves no toxic residue or inflict the taste, it is a high standard extraction most method widely accepted(unless your reading this thread). I couldn't stress the importance of going green, would have on the green you extract from, and almost open your senses to bho and how easy it is to notice it from a concentrate derived using CO2. Maybe someone will try the methods I outlined here before, then report there findings. After the first confirmations will arise the pioneers, then the trend setters, followed by the late bloomers and baby boomers. When you going to catch up on this centuries way to extract? The shit's so old, it's new. Other factors include it's non-flammable, doesn't increase in the greenhouse gas...only utilizes the co2 already made from other industrial processes as a bi-product. Leaves no chemical residue, non-toxic, non-flammable, and when used w a matrix such as mmj, the qualifications for being medical aren't to far from this point. It's why I employ stainless steel extractors. It doesn't participate in any reaction for any reason. Carbonic Acid is a mutha even for being a weak acid will dissolve metals into the extract if any other material is used. Heavy metals are toxic, so if you dont use stainless steel vessels for scfe the odds are you will deposit them into the oil. Not a problem if vaped. However your problems only start arising after ingesting this over the coarse of time as to cure cancer w oral administration. Smoking isn't considered since there will be an introduction of toxins to the system in the forms of carbon monoxide, PAH's, and benzine are all present when you smoke, thus disqualifying it as a potential route of administration for medical purpose. It gets a bit deep, but we are scratching some surfaces now.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 19, 2012)

fuck i fucked up a batch of jack herror its black as fuck i used vector in the black can i always used mega 7 x blue can its alway turned to cookie britle but one time with alien og same shit supper syrupy from the start and black??? what am i doing wrong their is lil to no heat blow dryer low and from a distance???


----------



## thump easy (Nov 19, 2012)

is thier a way to restable ize ??? i tryed running it back threw the big mouth glass tube but it turned fucken rock hard like a fucken pice of concreat i ran a few cans and the syrump just exploded out of the tube ruining the wax i put it in a mason jar drilled the tip 3 hole and the middle hole ran a few cans of 7 x and it turned to liquid the other two holes were for ex ess amount of presure to relieve... the butain liquied melted the rock most of it and i took the lid of and put a coffie filter and strained it out the liquid... but i also grabed my trim this was for a friend and know im trying to use my shit to make up for the shit that blew out and all the tackie shit all over the place trien to stable lize this shit man i hate crappy shit like this makes me work for no fucken reason HELLLLPPPPPP!!!!!! I guess thier is no point of return!! once you passed the point of no return!!! good thing it was only a few few grams of concentrate


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 20, 2012)

heres my outlook, people feed molasses to fraud consumers w bulk and a sticky end product. That could have a negative effect on the extraction. There could be a contaminant such as sugar itself, perhaps a pixy stick from trick or treaters dropped in the trim bag? If you used vector or ronsonol those are your best bet as isobutane spanks n-butane everyday all day. There are times where an extremely rich oil just doesn't lighten no matter what you got up your sleeve. It's not particulates just tinted dark even black @ times. What really matters to me are the taste and high share first priorities leaving smoothness for third and color is of the least importance in my eyes. So if it taste good, hit good, feel good, butter face. That's about right IMO orders of priority.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 20, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> heres my outlook, people feed molasses to fraud consumers w bulk and a sticky end product. That could have a negative effect on the extraction. There could be a contaminant such as sugar itself, perhaps a pixy stick from trick or treaters dropped in the trim bag? If you used vector or ronsonol those are your best bet as isobutane spanks n-butane everyday all day. There are times where an extremely rich oil just doesn't lighten no matter what you got up your sleeve. It's not particulates just tinted dark even black @ times. What really matters to me are the taste and high share first priorities leaving smoothness for third and color is of the least importance in my eyes. So if it taste good, hit good, feel good, butter face. That's about right IMO orders of priority.


 so let me get this straight... your "opinion" is that growers who actually understand the soil food web and feed their plants accordingly allowing for very healthy plants... are "frauding" consumers by growing a better product? Thats some logic you got.


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Nov 20, 2012)

*OG Blue Dream*. *6.2g* run. *1.1g* return. *19%* Yield. *14 fl*.oz *91% Iso*. *9 Washes* Total. *Bike pump/Extraction Tube* Method Frozen Materials (*24+ hrs*) Water bath evap.








































This was the last washes combined (7,8,9)




(Sorry for being a pic whore)


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

pic whores are cool 'round here . here's some chitowns sk bubba hash I made yesterda (wet) 73µ(this is a standard dinner plate, I think its like 12 inches wide) nothing but 73µ and 90µ*ice wax on this plate!closer:will post pics when it's dry!


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 20, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> Thats some logic you got.


ahhhhhh...you crack me up oak! lol
i know its called anti logic...or reverse logic if u will....lol
he comes up w that logic as he polishes his paladium nasa blaster tube..


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 20, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> heres my outlook, people feed molasses to fraud consumers w bulk and a sticky end product. That could have a negative effect on the extraction. There could be a contaminant such as sugar itself, perhaps a pixy stick from trick or treaters dropped in the trim bag? If you used vector or ronsonol those are your best bet as isobutane spanks n-butane everyday all day. There are times where an extremely rich oil just doesn't lighten no matter what you got up your sleeve. It's not particulates just tinted dark even black @ times. What really matters to me are the taste and high share first priorities leaving smoothness for third and color is of the least importance in my eyes. So if it taste good, hit good, feel good, butter face. That's about right IMO orders of priority.


 ROFLMFAO! bulk sticky end product, because of molasses? you must be fuckin dumb. molasses isnt what make my bud sticky and FAT! what makes my bud sticky and fat is all the nutes it gets from that great microbial life bring able to tear up that organic material with the added energy obtained from the sugars. sugars/starches dont make your bud sweeter or stickier or any direct effect on the plant really. not to mention how many other fertilizers/products contain the same or slightly different starches and sugars. lunacy, Pure lunacy!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

so no mater what the some times the oil comes out black my thery is that this shit was still a lil moist.. im not shure i dont do this shit all the time but he wanted to learn and i put hot water under the pyrex and as soon as it hit the py it was coming out black before the actual pyrex know my budie is not a nube at all as a matter of fact i was getting bud from him in the mid 90s his own grown so buy no way was his product nasty i just not shure what happend?


----------



## irieie (Nov 20, 2012)

Plants make their own sugars in a process called photosynthesis not by feeding them molasses.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 20, 2012)

excess sugars in the plant is not the dank I look for in starting material. Moisture can lead to dark colors as well. Blasting fresh buds ain't the biz. Try decarboxylating first. Get all the moisture out, turn all the acid forms into their neutral forms rendering them non-polar, then blasting after the excess moisture is gone. You see you guys using tane doesn't do anything for the polar constituents that are there. There always ignored, leaving a butane extract incomplete. It's why I'm able to spank on tane extracts. Ethanol is targeting the areas co2 does not cover. It is a way more complete high. You guys are kinda racist when it comes to the color of your oil. Wanting only blondes w blue eyes. Well all the black, mexican, or Indian chicks that don't sell as quick get neglected, you fail to realize the most important factor, which is the high. Stay stuck on colors, it's the only chance you guys have @ winning a catagory, best looking wax!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 20, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> excess sugars in the plant is not the dank I look for in starting material.


 how da fuck you get excess sugar? the plant only creates what it needs or rather what it can produce, all "extra" is converted to new growth. or stored in leaves. just fuckn outrageous!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 20, 2012)

cool is the color dont mater well it does over her i personaly like chicks brunett and i pic them with a good heart, and a firm body and always has to have great sex!!! so sex is like the high i supose but hey i guess what happend was the moisture..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> here's some chitowns sk bubba hash I made yesterda (wet) 73µ


  10/10.. would dab.


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> 10/10.. would dab.


dude it has such a nice high.... I love it... very enjoyable.. very upbeat, keeps the depression away.here's the collected final stuff, after a slight pocket cure.top browner stuff, 73µ, bottom 90µ90µ73µ


----------



## poplars (Nov 20, 2012)

and thanks again bro, matt rize's methods are definitely re-produceable if you have the patience and frame of mind to carry it out.


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

I slept in, that shit kicked my fuckin ass..... epic hash.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2012)

I will be trying out the ice wax tek when I have extra extra trim to play around with.. But lately I've just been smoking flowers out of the bong (good old hurricane).. and I've been making edibles.. I recently extracted 2 oz into two jars of coconut oil. Good stuff. I've been on a blueberry muffin streak, freakin' delicious with the hint of coconut and cannabis. Weed naps all day, man..


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I will be trying out the ice wax tek when I have extra extra trim to play around with.. But lately I've just been smoking flowers out of the bong (good old hurricane).. and I've been making edibles.. I recently extracted 2 oz into two jars of coconut oil. Good stuff. I've been on a blueberry muffin streak, freakin' delicious with the hint of coconut and cannabis. Weed naps all day, man..


damn I'd love to hit that hurricane bro. dabs will always be stronger than bong hits but nothing replaces a good bong hit


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah it's strange. I haven't hit a bong on the regular in well over a year. Very different high. But yeah man the hurricane would be nice with a hash bowl! It's this beauty . I really need to put this faded glass bowl on top now that i've got everything back together again..


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah it's strange. I haven't hit a bong on the regular in well over a year. Very different high. But yeah man the hurricane would be nice with a hash bowl! It's this beauty . I really need to put this faded glass bowl on top now that i've got everything back together again..


the one faded piece I have is broken sadly. maybe i"ll have him fix it one day when he can haha.man the hurrcane honestly would be too big to hit hash. I've taken dabs out of my zong before... and it's just too much (my zong is broken now sadly.) I mean don't get me wrong its FUN..... but dayum it's not like hitting a oil rig.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> the one faded piece I have is broken sadly. maybe i"ll have him fix it one day when he can haha.man the hurrcane honestly would be too big to hit hash. I've taken dabs out of my zong before... and it's just too much (my zong is broken now sadly.) I mean don't get me wrong its FUN..... but dayum it's not like hitting a oil rig.


 I was talking bubble hash. Works great for hash. Trust me, I know . I have the sovereignty stemless bent neck with an upgrid for my oil-only piece..


----------



## jdro (Nov 22, 2012)

[youtube]bfV9glc_Y3o[/youtube]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 23, 2012)

been working on some RP sour kush for.. _materials_ .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 23, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> excess sugars in the plant is not the dank I look for in starting material. Moisture can lead to dark colors as well. Blasting fresh buds ain't the biz. Try decarboxylating first. Get all the moisture out, turn all the acid forms into their neutral forms rendering them non-polar, then blasting after the excess moisture is gone. You see you guys using tane doesn't do anything for the polar constituents that are there. There always ignored, leaving a butane extract incomplete. It's why I'm able to spank on tane extracts. Ethanol is targeting the areas co2 does not cover. It is a way more complete high. You guys are kinda racist when it comes to the color of your oil. Wanting only blondes w blue eyes. Well all the black, mexican, or Indian chicks that don't sell as quick get neglected, you fail to realize the most important factor, which is the high. Stay stuck on colors, it's the only chance you guys have @ winning a catagory, best looking wax!!!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 24, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> so let me get this straight... your "opinion" is that growers who actually understand the soil food web and feed their plants accordingly allowing for very healthy plants... are "frauding" consumers by growing a better product? Thats some logic you got.


let me correct that statement w way excessive amounts like double whats recommended, is a way some skanless grower who knew all the tricks would do to maximize yield. His ethics were so bad and I am mixing apples w oranges. So if you follow directions what is recommended, would you use twice as much molasses than gravity recommends? If so, would it make the plant any better by going 2x the suggested dose?


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 24, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> let me correct that statement w way excessive amounts like double whats recommended, is a way some skanless grower who knew all the tricks would do to maximize yield. His ethics were so bad and I am mixing apples w oranges. So if you follow directions what is recommended, would you use twice as much molasses than gravity recommends? If so, would it make the plant any better by going 2x the suggested dose?



..........what the...?!


----------



## dangledo (Nov 24, 2012)

babble babble babble is what he was saying...


----------



## Azweepei (Nov 24, 2012)

> let me correct that statement w way excessive amounts like double whats recommended, is a way some skanless grower who knew all the tricks would do to maximize yield. His ethics were so bad and I am mixing apples w oranges. So if you follow directions what is recommended, would you use twice as much molasthan gravity recommends? If so, would it make the plant any better by going 2x the suggested dose?


Please oilmakr, PLEASE! Please read then re-read your posts at least 3 times out loud to make sure it makes Fucking sense. Holy shit man!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 24, 2012)

So who is harvesting / has harvested outdoor that they are planning to use for hash?  

I'd love to see some plants! Or hash pics!


----------



## poplars (Nov 24, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> So who is harvesting / has harvested outdoor that they are planning to use for hash?
> 
> I'd love to see some plants! Or hash pics!



already showed you some  have like 7-8 more plants to process so there will be much more hash it will just take me a while to get through it all


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 27, 2012)

Please watch this if you dab BHO. And please help spread this around the forums. 

[video=youtube;FkaWim2L_1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkaWim2L_1I[/video]


----------



## trichmasta (Nov 27, 2012)

Gross! 

Dank resin encrusted flowers FTW!! 

Obviosly ice water extracts with fresh frozen material are the bomb too!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2012)

trichmasta said:


> Gross!
> 
> Dank resin encrusted flowers FTW!!
> 
> Obviosly ice water extracts with fresh frozen material are the bomb too!!



and dry material too you just have to be more patient before you agitate


----------



## irieie (Nov 27, 2012)

so are cannabis oleoresins or concretes the waxes that you are speaking of? and if so are they a byproduct from the butane or an extract from the plant material? and if the latter than why would they not also be found in ice water hash?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 27, 2012)

irieie said:


> so are cannabis oleotesins or concretes the waxes that you are speaking of? and if so are they a byproduct from the butane or an extract from the plant material? and if the latter than why would they not also be found in ice water hash?


They are plant waxes, and they are depleted in bubble hash. Leaf extracts are very waxy. From bud, much less so, esp. fastidiously groomed bud. cn


----------



## irieie (Nov 27, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> They are plant waxes, and they are depleted in bubble hash. Leaf extracts are very waxy. From bud, much less so, esp. fastidiously groomed bud. cn


http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 28, 2012)

irieie said:


> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/getting-the-green-and-waxes-out-afterwards/



Good stuff... Thanks for the share..


----------



## waximus aurelius (Nov 28, 2012)

oh god whatever...more anti bho propaganda...
yea we know its ligtherfluid..
quack quack


----------



## irieie (Nov 28, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Good stuff... Thanks for the share..


I find It more constructive to show people the way rather than just saying "your all fucking idiots and your doing it wrong, and only I know the special secrets to keep from doing it wrong but i am not gonna tell you because I am so cool, neieeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaa!"


----------



## kolz2788 (Nov 28, 2012)

here's some budder from mixed buds.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 29, 2012)

Blue dream and OG. Second pic is the blue dream.


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2012)

those big bubbles worry me.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 29, 2012)

Don't be worried, ur not dabbn it!


----------



## Aldini (Nov 29, 2012)

Has anyone considered using _super-hydrophobic spray_ on the inside of the extraction tube to *increase the yield*?

Super-hydrophobic spray - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7is6r6zXFDc

My guess is that the spray would keep the butane gas flowing through the tube with more speed and pressure possibly getting more thc from the contents. BUT I have no clue what this stuff is made of and am a little worried that the chemicals could react with the butane. What do you guys think?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 30, 2012)

a closer look @ minimum requirements to perform sub/supercritical fluid extract.
gauge
needle valve
2,100 psi rating vessel
check valveThis set up allows co-solvents to be introduced w solid co2 through a one way check valve preventing any back flow. The vessel holds the matrix and dry ice, butane can flow into the vessel being bled until liquid starts flowing out the other end. Then shut off the needle valve, and hook up to a mother tank of co2 through the check valve, but don't bleed the tank. Use the pressure and add the heat using the gauge as a max psi rating is observed.


----------



## irieie (Nov 30, 2012)

Is that how you get your red oil lol?


----------



## poplars (Nov 30, 2012)

fresh runs in the last week and a half:

sour kush diesel pheno 73 (diesel 1, last of the trim. there will be a small bud run of each strain however.)

tahoe OG kush 73 (there was more but I only put the highest grade dabbable in the jars  )

90:

blackberrykush 73 micron on top 90 on bottom:


----------



## oilmkr420 (Nov 30, 2012)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Blue dream and OG. Second pic is the blue dream.


I like it's color, it looks clean, but it looks like you stopped the process a bit premature. I wait until there's no activity and the bubbles to stop forming.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 30, 2012)

my try at some icewax.


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 30, 2012)

irieie said:


> so are cannabis oleoresins or concretes the waxes that you are speaking of? and if so are they a byproduct from the butane or an extract from the plant material? and if the latter than why would they not also be found in ice water hash?





cannabineer said:


> They are plant waxes, and they are depleted in bubble hash. Leaf extracts are very waxy. From bud, much less so, esp. fastidiously groomed bud. cn


You are somewhat missing the point cannabiner. Yes trim oil is waxy, but there is a reason I call my bubble "wax".

BHO is typically 5% to 20% plant wax. This wax is dissolved in the extraction process, all fresh oil is "sap". Then during the purging process people lose control of their parameters and crystalize the wax (budder, honeycomb), or they do it intentionally. This crystallized wax is easily vaporized by a hot nail, leaving little to no char. This crystallized wax is also not absorbed by the body (in your lungs) and must be expectorated (coughed up). This is why these dabkids' lungs are collapsing, the crystallized wax build-up and associated coughing. I think shatter/sap is superior over budder for this main health reason, beyond the obvious aesthetic advantage of transparency. 

We alter the extraction parameters to change the solvent/solute properties. This allows us to not pick up the wax in the first place, usually at the expense of flavor. These parameter differences account for much of the texture differences between person A's oil and person B's oil. You can also winterize to get rid of the wax in the oil, but this usually takes the flavor as well. 

Ice water extract is typically 10 to 30% wax, higher than oil. But the wax in a mechanical extract is in its natural state, not dissolved and then precipitated as a crystal. The natural state wax doesn't vaporize, as evidence by my many videos with a fat piece of char at the end. When you dab "full melt" that wax content is left as a char, which people make fun of me for, but its why my lungs are healthy, and the globkings have collapsed lungs and sip lean.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 30, 2012)

Aldini said:


> Has anyone considered using _super-hydrophobic spray_ on the inside of the extraction tube to *increase the yield*?
> 
> Super-hydrophobic spray - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7is6r6zXFDc
> 
> My guess is that the spray would keep the butane gas flowing through the tube with more speed and pressure possibly getting more thc from the contents. BUT I have no clue what this stuff is made of and am a little worried that the chemicals could react with the butane. What do you guys think?


Stainless steel doesn't really slow the flow of butane. Clean stainless steel is a very smooth surface. I don't think it would be wise adding chemicals to the inside of the tube for that purpose..


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 1, 2012)

Check it out, this is the third facebook report of bad BHO collapsing a lung. This kid is PISSED that I took a screen shot of his story but damn its worth sharing.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 1, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Check it out, this is the third facebook report of bad BHO collapsing a lung. This kid is PISSED that I took a screen shot of his story but damn its worth sharing.


inconclusive.

males of age 18-35 that are of a tall slender build, are PRONE to collapsed lungs.
those "bubbles" are there to begin with!

i know because ive delt with it 3x... lol


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 1, 2012)

Tane residues are way harsh for me. I remember this guy bringing some oil w him for a tutorial. He was real generous, he saved the day when he brought oil and I have been dry for two days. I globbed a fat one like I would have done one of my own, it was so harsh, it was hot, it crippled me, provoked a breathing attack, and I refused another dab explaining I would wait for the good stuff just a couple hrs from now. The differences lie in the taste and smoothness w high also improved vs butane extracts. I always read about what alternative solvents can be used and few can beat the co2/ethanol combination known as HONEY OIL. Under purged bho sucks ass. BHO is over rated over all IMO and experience.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah I don't know how people can dab un purged oil and NOT know.. Poorly purged BHoil makes my lungs feel like they are really irritated, and the feeling sticks around, longer than anything should. It feels like I'm suffocating, even though I'm still breathing, and it takes a while to go away. I personally have asthma and choose not to use an inhaler (infrequent attacks). So I'm probably more sensitive than most for inhalations.

This is why I do a whole 5-10 minutes more of vacuum exposure AFTER the oil stops reacting @ 29hg. I want that shit to be as smooth as physically possible. And yes I'm sure Ice wax is better for you, but I'll still dab my own properly purged BHO. It doesn't bother me at all.

In fact - I've recently ran dry on my own sap. And I've been smoking flowers again.. Well long story short my lungs hate me for smoking, and I had to back way off on the bong rips because it was really irritating my throat and asthma. In the last couple weeks I've been making lots of edibles, eating a lot of edibles, and using the volcano for low temp vapor. My lungs are happy again, I just have to moderate the bong hits. 

Only another couple months and I'll have my own home grown sap again.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 1, 2012)

These ladies will be going to the 12/12 area by Tuesday. Very excited. They should be pretty large (for indoor) once they are all flowered and scrogged . I'm hoping to have enough concentrates to last until the next harvest.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 2, 2012)

finally got some good trim, then side by side extractions were done w iso-butane vs n-butane. It was Ronson vs power 7. Ronson cost $3.00 a can, only holds 2.75 oz of tane yet yielded a bigger amount respectively vs 10.5 oz of power 7. Such a significant difference, it's identical to the well loved Vector w out having to spend $10 a can.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder what the MSDS for the "iso-butane" looks like.. 

I ask because "n-butane" in the can is actually 29% iso-butane, and 11% propane with actual n-butane content at 60%. (at least for vector kgm butane cans)


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought I read that some where else, but when I looked @ the msds it was the same as ronson which was ISOBUTANE. CAS#68476-86-8 way whoops on Power 5x, 7x, and w much less solvent and heavier oil content extracted, it's quite impressive. I've even been using propane as co-solvents w out the nastiness I first had w it.I was surprised at it's unusual variation of a typical extract. It was good.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 2, 2012)

so can anyone here tell me the diff and advantages of a 2stage vacuum pump vs a 1 stage?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 2, 2012)

IIRC.. Typically a two stage pulls a better vacuum (lower micron rating), also having the second stage increases the longevity of the motor itself. Less stress on the motor with two stages.


----------



## poplars (Dec 3, 2012)

got a new TI nail!!

after some initial seasoning:

after like 8 dabs:


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 4, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I thought I read that some where else, but when I looked @ the msds it was the same as ronson which was ISOBUTANE. CAS#68476-86-8 way whoops on Power 5x, 7x, and w much less solvent and heavier oil content extracted, it's quite impressive. I've even been using propane as co-solvents w out the nastiness I first had w it.View attachment 2427706I was surprised at it's unusual variation of a typical extract. It was good.


Anyone know where to find MSDS on power5 and newport?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 4, 2012)

I looked for power 5x MSDS a few times, and couldn't find anything.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

my bad Ronson was also CAS# 75-28-5. Just 2.5 oz yielded more than power 7 which is a 10oz can. That was I thought the same number as Vector. It has a 80% minimum Isobutane.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

power 5,7, king, sun, magic, are all n-butane. C4H10 and isobutane is CH3CH(CH3)2. You see I have an issue spending $10 for a can of butane, but I get the 2.75 oz cans of ronson for $3.00 out the door. It would cost $9 for 3 cans which costs the same as vector, but its just a mental issue I guess. Power5 has a good price for a box, but the yield is so much smaller and its not nearly as clean as Ronson. Major and minor league differences.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 4, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> power 5,7, king, sun, magic, are all n-butane. C4H10 and isobutane is CH3CH(CH3)2. You see I have an issue spending $10 for a can of butane, but I get the 2.75 oz cans of ronson for $3.00 out the door. It would cost $9 for 3 cans which costs the same as vector, but its just a mental issue I guess. Power5 has a good price for a box, but the yield is so much smaller and its not nearly as clean as Ronson. Major and minor league differences.


I found this last night. Think it's accurate?

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/264116578/250ml_Butane_fuel_refill_for_lighter.html



> Brand Name: Newport,ronson,neon,KM,nola,
> Model Number: LD-L2507
> 
> UNIVERSAL BUTANE REFILL,Compostion,Information of ingredient:
> ...


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah, it's most probably accurate, but I think that was for a brand name? Min order was 5,000 cans and your logo @ $0.48 a can that's cheap, just like the gas in there. Ronson is CAS# 75-28-5 and is not n-butane propane formula. It's also known as methyl propane. I know my shit and this recommendation is proof. Buy it when you see it, try it, then thank me later. n-butane is nasty. I just typed a new thread, took three hours, so when I pushed post, it said sign in so I did and then lost all the info I was giving you readers in reference to co2 xtractions. That just wasted my day and I don't think I will be doing that anytime soon.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 4, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> yeah, it's most probably accurate, but I think that was for a brand name? Min order was 5,000 cans and your logo @ $0.48 a can that's cheap, just like the gas in there. Ronson is CAS# 75-28-5 and is not n-butane propane formula. It's also known as methyl propane. I know my shit and this recommendation is proof. Buy it when you see it, try it, then thank me later. n-butane is nasty. I just typed a new thread, took three hours, so when I pushed post, it said sign in so I did and then lost all the info I was giving you readers in reference to co2 xtractions. That just wasted my day and I don't think I will be doing that anytime soon.


Does Ronson make larger cans?


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 4, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> power 5,7, king, sun, magic, are all n-butane. C4H10 and isobutane is CH3CH(CH3)2. You see I have an issue spending $10 for a can of butane, but I get the 2.75 oz cans of ronson for $3.00 out the door. It would cost $9 for 3 cans which costs the same as vector, but its just a mental issue I guess. Power5 has a good price for a box, but the yield is so much smaller and its not nearly as clean as Ronson. Major and minor league differences.


Any cosmic differences? Difference in color of the extracts with these different brands?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Does Ronson make larger cans?


This was the same territory needing convincing prior to use. The fact is that little < 3oz bottle yielded more than power 7 which is 10 oz. How? Idk myself, but the results when extraction was completed easily turned this newbie extractor buying all my Ronson, and the shop needed to order more. So yes ronson makes bigger cans up to 35 refills, 20 refills, 11 refills, and I believe Ive seen a 7 fill ultra baby can. But it can be obtained at lots of 7-11 stores.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dude the wax was nearly white w a yellow hue. I wanted to snap a picture, but my camera was dead, then blasted the power 7 right after trying to segregate it, but it donated a lot of itself to the power 7 tane and couldn't isolate the two, had no more cookers and instantaneous believers. The product was way fresher than 7xrefined bs. No comparison.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 4, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Dude the wax was nearly white w a yellow hue. I wanted to snap a picture, but my camera was dead, then blasted the power 7 right after trying to segregate it, but it donated a lot of itself to the power 7 tane and couldn't isolate the two, had no more cookers and instantaneous believers. The product was way fresher than 7xrefined bs. No comparison.


Interesting. I'll look into that. 

Have you tried newport butane?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

The pot was decarboxylated prior to extraction to ensure all the excess moisture has been removed, render the cannabinoids non-polar, and turning the acid forms neutral. THCA-THC, CBNA-CBN,CBDA-CBD, etc. It was done at 220F for about 20 mins for an oz. Larger batches require longer times and rotation of plant matter so that the bottom and middle get to the top and thoroughly dried.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ive used just about every butane there was until I found the hook up on ronson. Its going to be the new affordable vector. You see I don't require complete saturation of plant matter to have a good co2 extraction. It's only 9 grams of co-solvent needed for every pound of dry ice. So usually whatever is available at the time works, but I'm going to be using bronson by the case, It's that much better. I really use it for color preservation as og honey oil can be darker due to a water percentage in the ethanol. As little as 5% water can lead to dark colored extracts, so I cut back and replace that w butane or isobutane from now on. Man I had really typed a paper worthy of an award winning grant. And it lost all my efforts like if I can just type it over again.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 5, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Ive used just about every butane there was until I found the hook up on ronson. Its going to be the new affordable vector. You see I don't require complete saturation of plant matter to have a good co2 extraction. It's only 9 grams of co-solvent needed for every pound of dry ice. So usually whatever is available at the time works, but I'm going to be using bronson by the case, It's that much better. I really use it for color preservation as og honey oil can be darker due to a water percentage in the ethanol. As little as 5% water can lead to dark colored extracts, so I cut back and replace that w butane or isobutane from now on. Man I had really typed a paper worthy of an award winning grant. And it lost all my efforts like if I can just type it over again.


Please do. I'll be interested.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

So those newbies only seen the liquid phase extraction done, I asked them if they purged it out and they said yupyup. So I took a dab of there stuff and cindged again. Crippled in the lungs, I told them you don't just dry it w a simple evaporation, broke out some acetone and splashed a cap size amount over an extraction we just didand placed it under a heat lamp to evaporate the acetone and leave it free of any tane and ensure complete evaporation of acetone is employed. will post some picts as soon as I get my laptop charger.this is isobutane under purged. Tane is visable and locked in there. my phone charger isn't recognizing the computers cant upload after acetone cleans up the extract. Not w the extraction but a final addition to be subtracted.


----------



## irieie (Dec 5, 2012)

I found the msds for ronson here is the composition
Component CAS No % Composition 
Propane 000074-98-6 22 
n-butane 00106-97-8 54 
iso-butane 000075-28-5 24

Here is the link.http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=msds ronson butane&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDwQFjAC&url=http://www.ronson.com/en/Safety%20Data%20Sheet%20Ronson%20Butane%20Refill%20Mar02.pdf&ei=gZS_UIG1OaLW2gWm_4GACw&usg=AFQjCNE5pnKBinmJiXO-kAtiRVLkzSehGw


----------



## irieie (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is the msds info for vector
SUBSTANCE: Butane Percent: 60.00 CAS#: 106-87-8 Synonyms:
SUBSTANCE: iso-Butane n-Butane, Tetrane Percent: 29.00 CAS#: 75-28-5 Synonyms: 
SUBSTANCE: Propane Percent: 11.00 CAS#: 75-98-6 Synonyms: 2-Methylpropane, Trlmethylethane LPG, Dimethylmethane, Propylhydride

Vector still has more iso and n butane. 
Dont be a fucking cheap ass on butane, its fucking 5$ a can.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

_Vector here in California SFV 818, Vector is $10 a can. Ronson had 24% iso-butane, 54%n-butane, 22% _propane. Thanks irieie. But like myself and Eden say, propane is an excellent solvent of choice, but when used w a supercritical fluid extraction you only need 9 grams per pound of co2. So it makes sense what combination their putting together for people like us to really appreciate. Airgas has bulk gas. Isobutane is one of them and I do believe it's a CGA 350 or that may be hexane? Fuck Eden may hire a hit man and have me put down. Just blabbing all kind of game for any reasonably intelligent person to follow! So believe me when I say that I will lead an industry that is green by nature and apply it's main principles which is, to improve the quality of life w out any negative impact on the environment and one's health, is the main principle of green chemistry. Find uses for normally waste products, and put them to use, and make another product w it. That's exactly what supercritical carbon dioxide is, using the co2 which is a bi-product of making industrial ammonia, and before it sublimes to the atmosphere, we use it as a solvent that makes another product from a normally waste product(trim), so there isn't an increase in more greenhouse gas, we use what's there and it's ecologically friendly being used by plant life, giving us oxygen. It's just basic science.


----------



## biglungs (Dec 5, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> _Vector here in California SFV 818, Vector is $10 a can. Ronson had 24% iso-butane, 54%n-butane, 22% _propane. Thanks irieie. But like myself and Eden say, propane is an excellent solvent of choice, but when used w a supercritical fluid extraction you only need 9 grams per pound of co2. So it makes sense what combination their putting together for people like us to really appreciate. Airgas has bulk gas. Isobutane is one of them and I do believe it's a CGA 350 or that may be hexane? Fuck Eden may hire a hit man and have me put down. Just blabbing all kind of game for any reasonably intelligent person to follow! So believe me when I say that I will lead an industry that is green by nature and apply it's main principles which is, to improve the quality of life w out any negative impact on the environment and one's health, is the main principle of green chemistry. Find uses for normally waste products, and put them to use, and make another product w it. That's exactly what supercritical carbon dioxide is, using the co2 which is a bi-product of making industrial ammonia, and before it sublimes to the atmosphere, we use it as a solvent that makes another product from a normally waste product(trim), so there isn't an increase in more greenhouse gas, we use what's there and it's ecologically friendly being used by plant life, giving us oxygen. It's just basic science.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 5, 2012)

irieie said:


> Here is the msds info for vector
> SUBSTANCE: Butane Percent: 60.00 CAS#: 106-87-8 Synonyms:
> SUBSTANCE: iso-Butane n-Butane, Tetrane Percent: 29.00 CAS#: 75-28-5 Synonyms:
> SUBSTANCE: Propane Percent: 11.00 CAS#: 75-98-6 Synonyms: 2-Methylpropane, Trlmethylethane LPG, Dimethylmethane, Propylhydride
> ...


Know where to find the MSDS on power5?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

what do you expect to find so different than other butane? How does it differ from iso-butane msds?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

biglungs said:


>


Read it twice big dog, no pollution betters the quality of ones life, no fires, no toxic residues, is all on the same page. Do you speak it ? Say what one mo time.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 5, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> what do you expect to find so different than other butane? How does it differ from iso-butane msds?


Just trying to find the can with the least propane. The extracts I've seen made with near pure n- or iso-butane come out looking a really nice white color. I want that.


----------



## berad4guvna (Dec 5, 2012)

That picture shows your BHO. not fully purged? I use Vector, and my shit looks like yellow hash, and is chunky like good hash! You need to whip your BHO. If it looks caramely it's not fully refined.

I base this off your Avatar picture.

If I'm wrong please correct me.

The ~ Guvna


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is what oxygen ear wax is.

http://youtu.be/AXCv8Yyd3as
not my definition, but it's definately NOT from whipping oxygen molecules in to the extract. It uses oxygen as a hot gas along w scfe co2 95% as not to be in an oxygen enriched state.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Just trying to find the can with the least propane. The extracts I've seen made with near pure n- or iso-butane come out looking a really nice white color. I want that.


Airgas bro has the specialty gas dept. You can get isobutane, n-butane, propane, hexane, what ever gas you want. Nitrous oxide, I've used nitric oxide for pressure, any gas can be used that is liquid under pressure.Chunky? Yellow is only part of it, the flavanoid portion. Dont forget the cannabinoids and terpinoids in there too. Co2/ EtOH/Hexane/Butane formulated personally.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe Ronsons success is owed to propane and methyl propane combination as I though Ronson was a pure isobutane. Learn new things everyday!


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 5, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Airgas bro has the specialty gas dept. You can get isobutane, n-butane, propane, hexane, what ever gas you want. Nitrous oxide, I've used nitric oxide for pressure, any gas can be used that is liquid under pressure.


Special ordering butane seems sketch to me. Not really flying under the radar, idk.


----------



## irieie (Dec 5, 2012)

Source pure n butane from a chemical supply company. They sell it all the time.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 5, 2012)

You guys aren't quite getting it. Instead of thinking more butane, try learning about some less harsh methods now available to the common man. Eden still wants bookoo bucks for a cosub2 unit, it's extreme cost is due to a liquid co2 pump that I deviate around and still hit the targeted bar pressure their unit does. I have contacted Eden and let me post their prices.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 6, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> You guys aren't quite getting it. Instead of thinking more butane, try learning about some less harsh methods now available to the common man. Eden still wants bookoo bucks for a cosub2 unit, it's extreme cost is due to a liquid co2 pump that I deviate around and still hit the targeted bar pressure their unit does. I have contacted Eden and let me post their prices.


co2 extracts look cool, but they are far inferior in terms of yield and potency right?


----------



## kolz2788 (Dec 6, 2012)

i dont even look @ oilmkr's posts lol


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 6, 2012)

Power 5x works mint. No need to pay more for anything else. Less than 3 bucks a can, no residue, no mercaptans. People not in the know should not pretend to know.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah well post some shit stranger. Yo verde, who the fuck is this j-cat? Just further proof when someone not know wtf there talking about. Stick to power5 and get your experienced knowledge people don't really give a rat's ass to hear. So unless you got some shit to contribute to the topic at hand, sit the fuck back and try learning something new, shit for brains.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 6, 2012)

My buddy has a butane recycle system and claims power 5 leaves a visible residue almost greasy. Idk about that, but you can't compare the two as power 7x was blown out the game, just like co2 will spank on butane, even isobutane isn't a worthy contender for an oil as good, let alone better. Fat chance bro.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 6, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> My buddy has a butane recycle system and claims power 5 leaves a visible residue almost greasy. Idk about that, but you can't compare the two as power 7x was blown out the game


I've done side by sides with vector, power 5, and power 7 and couldn't tell the difference between any of the final products.



> , just like co2 will spank on butane, even isobutane isn't a worthy contender for an oil as good, let alone better. Fat chance bro.


I'd like to see some evidence of that. Nearly all of what I've seen sold as a co2 extract tests out around the same as bubble hash. Not even in the same ballpark as butane extracts.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Here is sun. Cheap ass shit.I used acetone to purge out the butane. The bottom picture is my brand new plc programmable logic controller. It's $1,850 and will automate my rigs. All I do is set parameters and walk away, it does it's thing w precision.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 6, 2012)

strait tane extract(Sun) w acetone purge.This isn't quite done as theres some water locked on the bottom left corner area. When it is all clear and no hint of acetone, the bitch is done. Ethanol is way less harsh of a chemical than acetone, but acetone dissolves it faster and dries quicker. But it's what's around at the time I guess.


----------



## irieie (Dec 6, 2012)

I think power 5x is made in the same facility as vector. It have seen product blown with it and cant tell a difference between vector. I still use vector for open system extraction. The end product is so valuable, saving 2 or 3 dollars is not worth the uncertainty imo.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shit where I'm @ power 5 is $2.50 a can, Vector is $10, Ronson is formulated quite similar to vector, but @ $3.00 out the door, I'm not using power 5 unless there's nothing else.And call me crazy, but I like king better than power 5.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 7, 2012)

irieie said:


> I think power 5x is made in the same facility as vector. It have seen product blown with it and cant tell a difference between vector. I still use vector for open system extraction. The end product is so valuable, saving 2 or 3 dollars is not worth the uncertainty imo.


I used to think the same way. Then I got pissed at how much vector was costing, and picked up some power 5x.. I'm all about the power5x now. $42 a case of 12 shipped feels good too.

It's the same exact shit, if not slightly better than vector. At least I think. Vector gives me a mildly stuffy cloud of vapor, power seems a little more flavorful and smoother. I have asthma though, maybe my lungs are more sensitive.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 7, 2012)

I developed asthma and about 30 years old, I had a hard time catching my breath and realized it's not baby asthma but the full grown adult shit. So BHO really antagonizes it, especially the under purged shit. I'm not all for co2 extracts because it's slightly better, BHO isn't at all near the quality, and in all aspects is of such higher quality that I thought it would be a lot easier to convince people. It's easy in person as the proof really does so w out a doubt. There has been released about 50 students who I taught,some do bigger things than me...but not better. I am proud to be on the front line of this honey oil revolution that is taking the country by storm. So as some newbies try disrespecting me w their very first post, I am well known and well hated on, and I love it! When was the last time you stablized a supercritical fluid extraction? I get power 5 for $30 no tax. It's nothing at all like Ronson. So next time you see it, buy it. That tiny can will yield more than power 5 or 7. Verde, be the first to verify the shit I spit is GAME.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 7, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I developed asthma and about 30 years old, I had a hard time catching my breath and realized it's not baby asthma but the full grown adult shit. So BHO really antagonizes it, especially the under purged shit. I'm not all for co2 extracts because it's slightly better, BHO isn't at all near the quality, and in all aspects is of such higher quality that I thought it would be a lot easier to convince people. It's easy in person as the proof really does so w out a doubt. There has been released about 50 students who I taught,some do bigger things than me...but not better. I am proud to be on the front line of this honey oil revolution that is taking the country by storm. So as some newbies try disrespecting me w their very first post, I am well known and well hated on, and I love it! When was the last time you stablized a supercritical fluid extraction? I get power 5 for $30 no tax. It's nothing at all like Ronson. So next time you see it, buy it. That tiny can will yield more than power 5 or 7. Verde, be the first to verify the shit I spit is GAME.


Dude, you have some kinda complex, or suntin huh? 

I use a stainless canteen, power 5x, and brick weed to make the most pristine glass around. I plan on doing a run next week once the weather cools down again (rock salt and ice have been retired until spring) and I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I used to think the same way. Then I got pissed at how much vector was costing, and picked up some power 5x.. I'm all about the power5x now. $42 a case of 12 shipped feels good too.


Last case I grabbed was under $36 shipped...I can't help but smile whenever my boys are complaining about Vector prices at the local head shops.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 7, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I developed asthma and about 30 years old, I had a hard time catching my breath and realized it's not baby asthma but the full grown adult shit. So BHO really antagonizes it, especially the under purged shit. I'm not all for co2 extracts because it's slightly better, BHO isn't at all near the quality, and in all aspects is of such higher quality that I thought it would be a lot easier to convince people.


Repeating "it's better" over and over again isn't likely to convince people. 

I asked you why it's better and did not get a response beyond "it's better". 

The co2 extracts I've seen have all been between 30-55% thc. That's inline with bubble hash and doesn't come close to bho. 




> It's easy in person as the proof really does so w out a doubt. There has been released about 50 students who I taught,some do bigger things than me...but not better. I am proud to be on the front line of this honey oil revolution that is taking the country by storm. So as some newbies try disrespecting me w their very first post, I am well known and well hated on, and I love it!


Having a hard time believing you're some sort of teacher when you can't answer basic questions on the claims your making such as "why are the things you're saying true"?



> When was the last time you stablized a supercritical fluid extraction?


Never. You haven't given a good reason to why I should even be interested in making a weaker concentrate.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Like I said before, ain't nothin you can teach these people you do different about your process that makes it any better than anyone else using power 5. Good now that you understand my point, I would like to state something on another deviation from my methods, from which I created. I like my co-solvent to hit the matrix at like 1,000 psi if not higher. Here I use ethanol and dry ice filling the green tank, the baby tank has an oz in it, then I screw together and make sure the valve is closed. At the other end is a check valve and I tank transfer co2 at this point. Your gauge can hit quite high. I've hit 2,000 psi on this type of fill and as it warms it will get higher. So there isn't an addition of heat needed and bleed off any foreseen overpressure w its rate of increase. So if you see your gauge climbing fast towards your max psi rating, crack that bitch until enough headroom is made for your peace of mind, Re-close the valve and maybe now heat can be added. So Dr.brownstainforbrains, you see how I try to teach but dumb shits like yourself make it real hard to do so? And Dan, it's hard to believe the credentials you have(superstoner or whatever), but who am I to discredit or not to read your posts prior to writing w you recently? I assume people know I am co2xtractr or fusionfreak2009 from my youtube channels where I do have the first video showing a co2 extraction, thus making it easier for a whole industry to break out the dark ages and get current w some more modern applications that are GREEN.Start thinking outside the box, this is my cheap thrills list of equipment. It's very competitive in terms of producing dank. No less capable than the supercritical fluid extractor, just limited by yielding capability and this vessel isn't stainless. But my other rigs are, and parameters can be set via that new programmable logic controller I just got! So I can get very specific on times, temperatures, pressures, 2nd charges of co-solvent as to reduce the cost of pumps, and it's a more accurate then I could be all w the computer as the specific coordinator amongst the pressure sensors, valves, thermocontroller, etc., it's going to fuckin rock. It made something like almost triple this units value as it can do many different commands like two seperate extractions at one time! That's happening.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 7, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Like I said before, ain't nothin you can teach these people you do different about your process that makes it any better than anyone else using power 5. Good now that you understand my point, I would like to state something on another deviation from my methods, from which I created. I like my co-solvent to hit the matrix at like 1,000 psi if not higher. Here I use ethanol and dry ice filling the green tank, the baby tank has an oz in it, then I screw together and make sure the valve is closed. At the other end is a check valve and I tank transfer co2 at this point. Your gauge can hit quite high. I've hit 2,000 psi on this type of fill and as it warms it will get higher. So there isn't an addition of heat needed and bleed off any foreseen overpressure w its rate of increase. So if you see your gauge climbing fast towards your max psi rating, crack that bitch until enough headroom is made for your peace of mind, Re-close the valve and maybe now heat can be added. So Dr.brownstainforbrains, you see how I try to teach but dumb shits like yourself make it real hard to do so?


Are you for real?


----------



## biglungs (Dec 7, 2012)

until this guy posts a video (A CLEAR ONE not one with a camera phone he borrowed off a 12 yr old in 2006) from beginning to end he is full of shit IMO. most of his posts make NO SENSE 

if u r a teacher MAKE A VIDEO post it TEACH EVERYONE not just ur 50 or so imaginary friends


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 7, 2012)

post wtf you do so special that makes your oil danker than the rest? I'm glad you guys can't put the concept together, as I get time for my grant application. You guys haven't got the foggiest. It's no wonder I feel so deserving of the grants I am applying for, suckas. So if that happens, it would become public knowledge soon. But if you don't speak Chinese, your not going to understand the technical talk either. My methods require some tweeking before I can suggest you to be doing something against the law, like unscrewing the valve off a tank etc.


----------



## Matt Rize (Dec 7, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> It's no wonder I feel so deserving of the grants I am applying for, suckas.


Just for that we are going to laugh when you don't get the grants, which you will not. You do nothing special and your extracts look mediocre at best. If your grant writing ability is 10X your post writing ability in coherency you will still not have a chance. 

You must realize that your posting is confusing. I went to school for chemistry, but you dance around what you are actually doing in an attempt to sound smarter and more experienced than you really are. My stupid simple lighter fluid extracts shit on your mix solvent oils all day. Why? Because extracting with solvents is so easy any retard can do it. Its heat/vac purging to shelf stable glass without losing the flavor that requires some experience and machinery. 

Okay so what I've gathered on this oilmaker fellow is that he really really likes using dry ice in combo with typical solvents, and calling it a CO2 extraction. And he thinks this is better than BHO because its more safe. But really the dry ice is just making his solvents cold, he doesn't run at the pressure/temp required to make the dry ice liquid. He is doing sub-zero extraction. And I'm not sure he is vac purging, he seems more focused on the wash than the purge. And he is cheap, and wants to spend as little as possible on making extracts. Ronson... lawd have mercy. That stuff stinks imo, just sniff it, pee-yew.

Is that about right?


----------



## biglungs (Dec 7, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Just for that we are going to laugh when you don't get the grants, which you will not. You do nothing special and your extracts look mediocre at best. If your grant writing ability is 10X your post writing ability in coherency you will still not have a chance.
> 
> You must realize that your posting is confusing. I went to school for chemistry, but you dance around what you are actually doing in an attempt to sound smarter and more experienced than you really are. My stupid simple lighter fluid extracts shit on your mix solvent oils all day. Why? Because extracting with solvents is so easy any retard can do it. Its heat/vac purging to shelf stable glass without losing the flavor that requires some experience and machinery.
> 
> ...



from his videos earlier i also learned his house is a mess he probably isnt bringing any women back thr


----------



## biglungs (Dec 7, 2012)

back to the thread i prefer mine solid vac'd after sitting out for a few days then whipped

cherry pie


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the photograph .


----------



## biglungs (Dec 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I like the photograph .


thanks the wife took it i bought her a camera (2cool 4 camera phone ) more to come 



same tech 
unknown bagseed NorCal friends brought back from another continent (very TALL sativa)


----------



## numb1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Just made this BHO today from mixed OG & SD duff.
Vac & heat purged. Smokes very smooth 

(haven't tinkered with the pictures at all, just different lighting in the room)




Also, one question:
Does anyone experience that decarboxolated BHO (that has been heated excessively during the purging process) is harsher to smoke and hits you harder? I guess thats the whole point? I just burnt some oil in the oven yesterday, totally goofed - forgot to set my timer (never using the oven again btw, f*ed shit up so many times cause i was just gonna have a dab and then spaced out to set the timer, lol). It was total watery liquid and boiling by the time i got to it, so I ended up with this black syrup that kicks my ASS and makes me cough. Any thoughts?


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 8, 2012)

biglungs said:


> back to the thread i prefer mine solid vac'd after sitting out for a few days then whipped
> 
> cherry pie


I have a vacuum pump and chamber and make me some pretty nice glass but I would like it to look like this....


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

[QUO 
Laugh? You forget I done bitter kola, targeting caffeine and at 200 bar successfully did so w co2 and water only. If needed, I could extract DNA from anything you drank, smoke, or ate w a fork. So this industry, I'm not applying. So keep laughing cause your wax is on fire. WTF do you forget what butane's job is sir? I'm shaking my head in disappointment because wtf are we asking from it when we spark a lighter? So your attempts at ridicule are amusing to me, sir!
 Same Ronson? Different CAS#? Different facility? Wtf? And why is it printed in Spanish, made in the USA?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

What is the point of Whipping the extract? Anyone? I'm getting ready to keep a strait face.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Like I said before, ain't nothin you can teach these people you do different about your process that makes it any better than anyone else using power 5. Good now that you understand my point, I would like to state something on another deviation from my methods, from which I created. I like my co-solvent to hit the matrix at like 1,000 psi if not higher. Here I use ethanol and dry ice filling the green tank, the baby tank has an oz in it, then I screw together and make sure the valve is closed. At the other end is a check valve and I tank transfer co2 at this point. Your gauge can hit quite high. I've hit 2,000 psi on this type of fill and as it warms it will get higher. So there isn't an addition of heat needed and bleed off any foreseen overpressure w its rate of increase. So if you see your gauge climbing fast towards your max psi rating, crack that bitch until enough headroom is made for your peace of mind, Re-close the valve and maybe now heat can be added. So Dr.brownstainforbrains, you see how I try to teach but dumb shits like yourself make it real hard to do so? And Dan, it's hard to believe the credentials you have(superstoner or whatever), but who am I to discredit or not to read your posts prior to writing w you recently? I assume people know I am co2xtractr or fusionfreak2009 from my youtube channels where I do have the first video showing a co2 extraction, thus making it easier for a whole industry to break out the dark ages and get current w some more modern applications that are GREEN.


still doesn't answer my very basic question. Why are co2 extracts superior? They appear to be significantly less potent. Seems more comparable to cold water hash. In that case, why wouldn't I just want cold water hash?

I'm not trying to give you a hard time here, but come on man. You're making it tuff on me. All I'm asking is why do you think co2 extracts are superior? I do tend to annoy people with questions they find unpleasant but that's the only way to get legit information. In the cannabis world if you just take everything anyone says as legit information without asking questions, you end up with a head full of bullshit. I'm just looking for accurate information, not trying to have a pissing contest. 

Also the "superstoner" is not a reflection of my skills or give me credibility, it just means I've been posting a long time.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> post wtf you do so special that makes your oil danker than the rest?


high percentage of thc and/or cbd + good flavor without unwanted plant material usually represented by a good smell, light color, and a lab test. If you have some evidence that your method produces similar results I'd be very interested in seeing that. If it turns out to be correct than I would be very interested in hearing more about your process. 



> I'm glad you guys can't put the concept together, as I get time for my grant application. You guys haven't got the foggiest. It's no wonder I feel so deserving of the grants I am applying for, suckas. So if that happens, it would become public knowledge soon. But if you don't speak Chinese, your not going to understand the technical talk either. My methods require some tweeking before I can suggest you to be doing something against the law, like unscrewing the valve off a tank etc.


If you're killin' it making concentrates, why waste your time applying for grant money?


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> What is the point of Whipping the extract? Anyone? I'm getting ready to keep a strait face.


Popularity in dispensaries, easier to handle, etc.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> Just for that we are going to laugh when you don't get the grants, which you will not. You do nothing special and your extracts look mediocre at best. If your grant writing ability is 10X your post writing ability in coherency you will still not have a chance.
> 
> You must realize that your posting is confusing. I went to school for chemistry, but you dance around what you are actually doing in an attempt to sound smarter and more experienced than you really are. My stupid simple lighter fluid extracts shit on your mix solvent oils all day. Why? Because extracting with solvents is so easy any retard can do it. Its heat/vac purging to shelf stable glass without losing the flavor that requires some experience and machinery.
> 
> ...


ROFLMFAO. Holy shit are you way the fuck wrong or what! Holy shit first off you don't know shit about my process unless I gave you a lesson. So your assumptions are quite queer sir. The temperature is a stable one when I extract. Meaning the dry ice went through these dynamic changes during it's life cycle. First as a snow, then a subcritical liquid, a supercritical fluid, finally back into a snow different from the parent snow that was loaded. So it's used for it's gas and liquid properties that are indistinguishable from each other. It is a non-polar solvent and it's for that reason ethanol is the ideal solvent to co-extract w. To target the areas co2 does not cover, taste preservation, for a slight residual that is < 15 % wt.wt., and only recently did I resort to using butane for other reasons than a cheap date. The yields are bigger, the high is better, but when your last $10 is all you got and a full co2 tank, it's better to go w tane rather than look to iso for your savior.Here's 1/2 oz vs 1.48 oz Ronson which is not yet purged.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

The answer is simple. The chemical formula C4H10 is harsh when compared to CO2. First CO2 isn't spiked w a nasty, alarming odor like butane is. It doesn't have an inherit taste passed to the end product. 2nd it's a more pure chemical that evades legalities in California that are associated w stiff manufacturing charges the same as cooking meth. Another is because it's solubility factor is dependent on temp/pressure relationship, different strengths of concentrates can be obtained. Also placibo marijuana can be made as a bi-product from this process. It uses the humans ability to choose the way they want to leave their carbon footprint in this case it's on the smaller side, but going green has got to start some where. It then progresses to efficiency, waste prevention, recycling, because there is a pothead somewhere in the world wishing they were high, I dab w safety pins for you guys!!! Waste not, want not. But unlike a butane extraction, the conditions you expose it to makes the big differences. How long, ratio co-solvents, temperature, pressure, sub, super, polar, non-polar, both,etc have every impact on the final product. It's not like pumping a can through the extraction. Your the commanding chief extractor who's job is to formulate a precise mixture of various co-solvents. At low pressures it's the only way to have success w co2. At 5,000 psi plus it's not needed, but still improves yields. It is so much more accurately replicating the matrix, and the smoothness alone is all I need as butane extracts are harsher by nature. CO2 is extracting w food or a food grade extraction and done from stainless steel your a medicinal oil at this point. It could be left a fluid extract w 40% alcohol content, where concentrates start about 15%wt. wt. to fully dried wax. Why anyone would prefer tane to co2 is absolutely absurd. Where you get your shit from, so I know never to go their, or if I did it would be for them to see wtf co2 oil really is.


Dan Kone said:


> still doesn't answer my very basic question. Why are co2 extracts superior? They appear to be significantly less potent. Seems more comparable to cold water hash. In that case, why wouldn't I just want cold water hash?
> 
> I'm not trying to give you a hard time here, but come on man. You're making it tuff on me. All I'm asking is why do you think co2 extracts are superior? I do tend to annoy people with questions they find unpleasant but that's the only way to get legit information. In the cannabis world if you just take everything anyone says as legit information without asking questions, you end up with a head full of bullshit. I'm just looking for accurate information, not trying to have a pissing contest.
> 
> Also the "superstoner" is not a reflection of my skills or give me credibility, it just means I've been posting a long time.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

If I were so full of shit, why do people like on average 1 out of 8 posts I put there? Is that a good number? Verde, how many times people like what you post vs # of posts? Who knows, mine could be low to percentages, but I think it's better than most members who actively post.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 8, 2012)

I liked it for you so now it's 2out of 8...lol.....and I far from think you're bullshit...your pics look like fkn gold jello....that's the shit I want!!!!
But for now I'm on an IceWax mission....I want to be Rize Jr.....lol...jk


----------



## dangledo (Dec 8, 2012)

just smoke more bubble...


----------



## biglungs (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> What is the point of Whipping the extract? Anyone? I'm getting ready to keep a strait face.





Dan Kone said:


> Popularity in dispensaries, easier to handle, etc.


what he said.

whats the point of the shit spewing from ur keyboard put up or shut up FULL VIDEO OF YOUR PROCESS START TO FINISH or you're full of shit IMO


----------



## kolz2788 (Dec 8, 2012)

this guy clearly has some sort of psychological issue. He posts shitty cellphone pics and expects us all to bow down to him like god.. lol right...


----------



## irieie (Dec 8, 2012)

I think most people who read this thread have got his number just like mr rize does.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a pissing contest or anything but 3200 likes, 15800 rep, 9900 posts.. I don't keep track of any numbers though including posts.. 



And lets try not to gang up on folks here, folks.. Everyone has their own opinions, and no need to generate any friction or hate over opinions . Lets keep it civil! .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 8, 2012)

big lungs, who are you to be demanding things the way you do? You act like I owe you something.My videos aren't to give my methods, they were to prove that one can have great success using co2 as a solvent, not just to give a tutorial. So the video is vague because I needed to make some skrilla w the new technology, and didn't want mofo's to simply copy me. That would make me shit for brains. The videos will come soon after some grants I apply for get awarded. Not for pot, I have experience in the art and understand targeting w co-solvents and manipulate conditions ideal for extraction. I am in no way limited to pot as the industry is awarding new young scientists grants in efforts to stimulate the economy w new green technology which I feel extremely qualified for the task @ hand.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> If I were so full of shit, why do people like on average 1 out of 8 posts I put there? Is that a good number? Verde, how many times people like what you post vs # of posts? Who knows, mine could be low to percentages, but I think it's better than most members who actively post.


I almost have 7000 posts and...
*3607 Likes
*So I don't think 1:8 ratio is that high.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Oooh...you live in SFV?


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

Canoga Park? Reppin' West Hills?

Maybe Calabaskowitz...Er...Calabasas?

Or are you more hardcore, and live in Reseda, Northridge, or Sun Valley?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2012)

Uh oh. Bad idea to post digits anywhere on the web! Hope it's fake number .


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 8, 2012)

He lives in my neck of the woods...I'm guessing Agoura might be a possibility, since that pic he posted had a Ventura County number on it...My guesses are for T.O., anywhere in the west valley, or possibly as far as Camarillo, Newbury Park, or anywhere on that end of the world.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Why anyone would prefer tane to co2 is absolutely absurd. Where you get your shit from, so I know never to go their, or if I did it would be for them to see wtf co2 oil really is.


http://www.sclabs.com/scl-tested.html?samplename=co2&sampleid=&client=&Cannabinoid=Select&sampletype=Select&filter_order=a.DateTested&filter_order_Dir=DESC&task=public&Itemid=352&limit=10&limitstart=0&option=com_scl_tested&task=public

This is why. All the co2 extracts on that list are around half the potency of bho.


----------



## biglungs (Dec 8, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> big lungs, who are you to be demanding things the way you do? You act like I owe you something.My videos aren't to give my methods, they were to prove that one can have great success using co2 as a solvent, not just to give a tutorial. So the video is vague because I needed to make some skrilla w the new technology, and didn't want mofo's to simply copy me. That would make me shit for brains. The videos will come soon after some grants I apply for get awarded. Not for pot, I have experience in the art and understand targeting w co-solvents and manipulate conditions ideal for extraction. I am in no way limited to pot as the industry is awarding new young scientists grants in efforts to stimulate the economy w new green technology which I feel extremely qualified for the task @ hand.



your videos dont prove anything about co2 they look like a vhs to youtube UL and possibly you will be seen on an episode of hoarders. u dont owe me a goddamn thing just havent read one useful piece of info from you


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 9, 2012)

It's cuz so many of you guys really don't know the lingo. Bar, centigrade, atmosphere, and gas laws are where you guys need schooling. To convert them in a lingo you do understand as a reference, bar converted to psi and centigrade to Fahrenheit because you always want to know that information like the back of your hand. Get a tank, unscrew it, fill it w weed, then ethanol, screw on the valve, then take it for a liquid fill for co2. Must fill for this to work, no exchanges.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> http://www.sclabs.com/scl-tested.html?samplename=co2&sampleid=&client=&Cannabinoid=Select&sampletype=Select&filter_order=a.DateTested&filter_order_Dir=DESC&task=public&Itemid=352&limit=10&limitstart=0&option=com_scl_tested&task=public
> 
> This is why. All the co2 extracts on that list are around half the potency of bho.


so where's butanes stats?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://localproductco.com/2012/01/08/co2-versus-butane-extractions-cannabis-oil-and-wax/
The paper is written by someone who not fully understand the process.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> It's cuz so many of you guys really don't know the lingo. Bar, centigrade, atmosphere, and gas laws are where you guys need schooling. To convert them in a lingo you do understand as a reference, bar converted to psi and centigrade to Fahrenheit because you always want to know that information like the back of your hand. Get a tank, unscrew it, fill it w weed, then ethanol, screw on the valve, then take it for a liquid fill for co2. Must fill for this to work, no exchanges.


dude we already understand the process, though i must say this is the first time you have directly said it in order with some clarity. but what do you expect? us all to jump on the idea fill our co2 tanks up with shit and head over to get them filled?(obviosly you cant exchange! you would be giving away your shit!) i mean from what i can gather, is maybe your not bulllshitting, and your lonely looking for a friend to discuss this area of science you have got yourself into, but no one here does it, and not that we cant follow directions... i would just prefer to see you stuffing your co2 tank full of weed first.(good way to transport stuff too now that i think about it...)

quite trying to prove you science with words, show us. then maybe one of these smarty pants around here will actually be interested in trying it and you can find someone to have discussions on the best way to do so, build vessels ect.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> It's cuz so many of you guys really don't know the lingo. Bar, centigrade, atmosphere, and gas laws are where you guys need schooling. To convert them in a lingo you do understand as a reference, bar converted to psi and centigrade to Fahrenheit because you always want to know that information like the back of your hand. Get a tank, unscrew it, fill it w weed, then ethanol, screw on the valve, then take it for a liquid fill for co2. Must fill for this to work, no exchanges.


All of this "lingo" applies to non-flow thru butane extractions as well. I routinely convert BAR to PSI and C to F when calculating vapor pressures so I can remain within my safety parameters for various reaction vessels...


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 9, 2012)

drbrownstain said:


> All of this "lingo" applies to non-flow thru butane extractions as well. I routinely convert BAR to PSI and C to F when calculating vapor pressures so I can remain within my safety parameters for various reaction vessels...


Then to complete an extraction below 88F and 1,073 psi would be cosub2. At room temps, a gauge isn't even needed. Only when you add heat do you really need the gauge, because it's very conservatively stored in those high pressure cylinders. W over 700 psi headroom for any extremely hot days will prevent rupture disks from blowing out, this is GRAS or generally regarded as safe. W access to various reaction vessels I'm a bit disappointed you prefer butane extracts over solvents that don't inflict any taste down to the end product. But some people like EtSH. I would way rather go EtOH/CO2. Just look @ how much cleaner it is vs. C4H10 That contains nasty ass EtSH to detect odors or spot butane extracts a mile away. If there wasn't any odor spiking agent added, butane, propane, pentane, hexane extracts would be way better. I also used the camping butane the real cheap shit, and I can't say for certain if it's any different from power 5 or Ronson.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> so where's butanes stats?


http://www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=121023J013

That's 89.4% total cannabinoid content, 84.5% thc. The best co2 extracts are testing out just about 50%, most are testing around 40%.


----------



## irieie (Dec 9, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> http://www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=121023J013
> 
> That's 89.4% total cannabinoid content, 84.5% thc. The best co2 extracts are testing out just about 50%, most are testing around 40%.


Bho does have the highest but there is some co2 up there 76:
www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=120914L027


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 9, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> \ W access to various reaction vessels I'm a bit disappointed you prefer butane extracts over solvents that don't inflict any taste down to the end product. But some people like EtSH. I would way rather go EtOH/CO2. Just look @ how much cleaner it is vs. C4H10 That contains nasty ass EtSH to detect odors or spot butane extracts a mile away. If there wasn't any odor spiking agent added, butane, propane, pentane, hexane extracts would be way better. I also used the camping butane the real cheap shit, and I can't say for certain if it's any different from power 5 or Ronson.




Again, there are NO mercaptans in Power 5x...


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 9, 2012)

irieie said:


> Bho does have the highest but there is some co2 up there 76:
> www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=120914L027


Which is nice, but 76 is still average at best for bho. It's a weaker concentrate that doesn't yield as well and I've yet to hear an explanation for why it's better.


----------



## irieie (Dec 9, 2012)

76 is in about the 80th percentile for Bho and 99th percentile for co2. I agree that co2 is not as strong, it also tends to have a higher level of lemonene giving it a very unique smell taste.


----------



## poplars (Dec 10, 2012)

very much enjoying reading your guyses debate, I like it when a discussion based debate is maintained, keeping it calm but lots of useful information exchange in the process, keep it up!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 10, 2012)

I always log in with a volcano bag and tea.. In the end I log off with knowledge, and dirty dishes.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 10, 2012)

If that were the case, then why is a scfe using carbon dioxide the methods used to produce Marinol, dronabinol, or sativex? Dronabinol has been no less than 95% THC. So then why isn't butane the methods used to achieve such purity? Where the papers or proof other than you saying it averages 75-80% worst case senario. What exactly is the 76%? Cbd, cbn, thc? You do have several test proving that statement. Just because you choke your ass off, doesn't mean it's higher in desired compounds of interest. I've been doing bho because I've been so broke. Everyone I normally get high noticed right away when the change came. They labeled BHO" the booboo bag" cuase it's that much Harsher, a bit off in taste, typical I dare you type of smoke. It's probably good if you've never had better, but once you know the differences it's very apperant why it's the booboo bag.


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 10, 2012)

maybe because your making your oil with ronson lmao


----------



## bigvito (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a ? for u guys i just did my first run of bho 10g of some dried and cured bubblegummer used a honey bee and vector then i let it sit in a water bath which was bout 120-130 degrees and after an hour it looked like this





did this auto budder on me? Is it possible to get it back to oil? Most important is it purged?!!
I posted this here cuz all you guys seem to be the resident experts on oil. I would greatly appreciate any help i cant wait.
to take a hit of some bho this stuff smells AWESOME


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 11, 2012)

It's hard to tell from pictures.. But I mean it looks like some decent budder. Light complexion, and consistent coloring.

Although if you want oil/sap.. the best technique for that would be electric vacuum purging. $150-$200 on vacuum, $100-$200 on a chamber.. well worth it though if you like concentrates. I still (unverified) think it's the only way to "fully" purge hash oil without completely nuking it with heat.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Where the papers or proof other than you saying it averages 75-80% worst case senario. What exactly is the 76%? Cbd, cbn, thc? You do have several test proving that statement. Just because you choke your ass off, doesn't mean it's higher in desired compounds of interest. I've been doing bho because I've been so broke. Everyone I normally get high noticed right away when the change came. They labeled BHO" the booboo bag" cuase it's that much Harsher, a bit off in taste, typical I dare you type of smoke. It's probably good if you've never had better, but once you know the differences it's very apperant why it's the booboo bag.


You're kind of demanding a lot of evidence from my for someone who refuses to even explain why they think co2 concentrates are superior. 

You can look at the lab testing and it does appear bho is stronger most of the time. http://www.sclabs.com/scl-tested.html

Do you have an actual explanation for why you think it's better, or are you just going to keep repeating that it's better?


----------



## jaydub13 (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> post wtf you do so special that makes your oil danker than the rest? I'm glad you guys can't put the concept together, as I get time for my grant application. You guys haven't got the foggiest. It's no wonder I feel so deserving of the grants I am applying for, suckas. So if that happens, it would become public knowledge soon. But if you don't speak Chinese, your not going to understand the technical talk either. *My methods require some tweeking* before I can suggest you to be doing something against the law, like unscrewing the valve off a tank etc.


so he is a tweeker....without auto-correct. Thanks for blessing us with your bland knowledge of the Orient as well. Another fable to go along with your solvent extraction bullshit... blow yourself up already.


----------



## irieie (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't make co2 oil yet because I don't have the proper equipment with a high pressure setup, but from seeing a lot of co2 oil in person and the pics from sclabs, the higher testing oils seem to have been further refined, hence a large range in oil potency anywhere from 35%up to 75%. Based in the drastic differences in potency as well as texture, color and clarity, I would hypothesize that the higher testing co2 oil have been further refined some way.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> It's cuz so many of you guys really don't know the lingo. Bar, centigrade, atmosphere, and gas laws are where you guys need schooling. To convert them in a lingo you do understand as a reference, bar converted to psi and centigrade to Fahrenheit because you always want to know that information like the back of your hand. Get a tank, unscrew it, fill it w weed, then ethanol, screw on the valve, then take it for a liquid fill for co2. Must fill for this to work, no exchanges.


So you are saying that you load your vessel into a car (really?) then take said vessel into a store (reeeealy??).....
obv this is a horrible idea and all so u can shoot ice plugs and snow into a bucket later? And anyone as smart as u claim to be would not be working on a Hoarders set...


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 11, 2012)

The varying strengths is largely due to pressure and temperature, virgin extract, pulling the popcorn, bud extractions, kief extractions, but the most potent region is about 800 psi to about 1,500. All scfe are more than recreational use is needed. Even @ 10,000 psi where the product is severly diluted w waxes and other trashes, it's taken the most experienced smokers and dabbers by surprise.


----------



## irieie (Dec 11, 2012)

So you just make this up as you go along huh? You dont really seem like you truly know what you are talking about. Nor do you seem to have any evidence to substantiate your conclusions. For someone who is always talking about science, you don't seem to ever follow the scientific method. Do you get your oils tested? Got any test results or quantifiable data (other than anecdotal) to substantiate your claims? Not trying to be offensive just want science and truth.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 11, 2012)

Who gets tane extracts tested? No shop I know of. Concentrates walks a fine line, but BsHO is a manufacturing charge, I use temperature and pressure and go thru loop holes that aren't applicable for my extractions. You guys use flammable solvents that attack my asthma and give a taste uniquely associated w butane. Weather its mercs or sulfer to detect leaks it's all good enough substandard conditions you guys willingly accept. For harshness alone, tane loses. Not to mention taste, high,effeciency as a solvent, cost, green technology, etc. So how many reasons does one need to be curious about my claims? Only a true dumb numb nuts would say butanes better for these reasons......
There isn't any reasons it could be advantagous to use it over co2. In fact the only suitable solvent that out does co2 is subcritical h2o.


----------



## jaydub13 (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Weather its mercs or sulfer to detect leaks it's all good enough substandard conditions you guys willingly accept.


This is great example of English composition. What a scholar to be applying for said grants... I don't buy it, or any of the bullshit you're pushing. I'll stick to water extractions, thanks.


----------



## irieie (Dec 11, 2012)

Just as I suspected, all hot air and no substance. I get my bho tested all the time, it's called science. Quantified data on a set scale and parameter. It is a way of truly comparing results and thereby the processes used to obtain said results. Everyone that has ever tasted my product has been blown away from experienced dabbers to novice smokers, but that is not scientific proof of anything. So when someone uses the anecdotal self reported hearsay to make scientific conclusions about anything is laughable at best and embarrassing for the one making these baseless claims.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 11, 2012)

irieie said:


> I don't make co2 oil yet because I don't have the proper equipment with a high pressure setup, but from seeing a lot of co2 oil in person and the pics from sclabs, the higher testing oils seem to have been further refined, hence a large range in oil potency anywhere from 35%up to 75%. Based in the drastic differences in potency as well as texture, color and clarity, I would hypothesize that the higher testing co2 oil have been further refined some way.


Those waxes are not further refined with other solvents. They are just plain old bho. There is just different processing methods.


----------



## irieie (Dec 11, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> Those waxes are not further refined with other solvents. They are just plain old bho. There is just different processing methods.


I was referring to the co2 oils.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Who gets tane extracts tested?


<--- this guy



> No shop I know of.


Pretty much every shop I go in.



> Concentrates walks a fine line, but BsHO is a manufacturing charge, I use temperature and pressure and go thru loop holes that aren't applicable for my extractions. You guys use flammable solvents that attack my asthma and give a taste uniquely associated w butane.


Butane is non-toxic and odorless. 



> Weather its mercs or sulfer to detect leaks it's all good enough substandard conditions you guys willingly accept.


That's why vac purges and rst screenings exist. 



> For harshness alone, tane loses.


Definitely harsh. But if you're vaporizing oils into your lungs it's going to be kind of harsh.



> Not to mention taste,


bho can be made to taste even better than the flowers they come from. 



> high,effeciency as a solvent, cost, green technology, etc.


effciency? As far as I'm aware there is no more efficient solvent than butane.



> So how many reasons does one need to be curious about my claims? Only a true dumb numb nuts would say butanes better for these reasons......
> There isn't any reasons it could be advantagous to use it over co2. In fact the only suitable solvent that out does co2 is subcritical h2o.


and also it's stronger...


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 11, 2012)

irieie said:


> I was referring to the co2 oils.


oh, yeah. probably washed to get out that nasty dirty color in oilmkr's avatar.


----------



## bigvito (Dec 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> It's hard to tell from pictures.. But I mean it looks like some decent budder. Light complexion, and consistent coloring.
> 
> Although if you want oil/sap.. the best technique for that would be electric vacuum purging. $150-$200 on vacuum, $100-$200 on a chamber.. well worth it though if you like concentrates. I still (unverified) think it's the only way to "fully" purge hash oil without completely nuking it with heat.


Thanks verde that does seem to be the best way that will
be a future investment for me


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 11, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> oh, yeah. probably washed to get out that nasty dirty color in oilmkr's avatar.


lol Thank you for noticing this also, i hate being the guy to bring it up but for real, how is there clutter and what looks like unpurged oil in your frikin avatar? google someones dank looking stuff. coming from a bio degre and some ochem background i would in fact love for oilmakr to have some real info but he dances around questions and brags like a kid who knows someone who does something cool. nasa my ass, take english 1 at your local jc. I wish i had the time of my life back ive spent reading your alternatingly assanine/arrogant posts


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 11, 2012)

bigvito said:


> Thanks verde that does seem to be the best way that will
> be a future investment for me


Which vac and chamber do you recommend verde?


----------



## jdro (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> If that were the case, then why is a scfe using carbon dioxide the methods used to produce Marinol, dronabinol, or sativex? Dronabinol has been no less than 95% THC. So then why isn't butane the methods used to achieve such purity? Where the papers or proof other than you saying it averages 75-80% worst case senario. What exactly is the 76%? Cbd, cbn, thc? You do have several test proving that statement. Just because you choke your ass off, doesn't mean it's higher in desired compounds of interest. I've been doing bho because I've been so broke. Everyone I normally get high noticed right away when the change came. They labeled BHO" the booboo bag" cuase it's that much Harsher, a bit off in taste, typical I dare you type of smoke. It's probably good if you've never had better, but once you know the differences it's very apperant why it's the booboo bag.



LOL, you are just constantly proving how much of a jack ass you are. You are making fucking hash with ronson and and then saying its harsh and makes you choke your ass off... LMFAO NO SHIT. My oil is amazingly smooth. The oil is smoother than the flowers it came from. I would not go near anything you make, let alone smoke it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 11, 2012)

jdro said:


> LOL, you are just constantly proving how much of a jack ass you are.


now now... no need to be mean to get your point across here..




smokajoe said:


> Which vac and chamber do you recommend verde?


I use the harbor frieght two stage. I really like it because it reportedly goes to 25 microns, and you can purchase a two year extended warranty for $20 (highly reccomended). Also if you have a local harbor freight it's worth it to inspect in person, rather than risk shipping damage to your door. These units are fragile, and not packaged as well as they should be. The two stage harbor freight should run $150-$160 msrp. There are better vacuums out there for more $$ i think. But my last vacuum pump stopped working after the first purge, and I was able to DRIVE to a harbor freight, return it, get a new one for FREE, and pay $20 for ANOTHER 2 year warranty on the new one I got for free! I came back home and finished my purging. 2 hour delay with a 40 minute drive each way. Much easier than waiting for days on end, and shipping a pump back to amazon or whatever.



bigvito said:


> Thanks verde that does seem to be the best way that will
> be a future investment for me


It's a good investment! Especially when you get the warranty. Dropped it off your shelf? Get a new one! Stopped working? Get a new one! Zero head aches, it's great. I didn't even keep the receipt, they ran my credit card in their system and got the info to make the exchange .


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow did I just offend some peeps or what. I've given shops and shop owners the details on how it's achieved in it's simplest form. Since the pumps are industrial size most propbably needed to be zoned M2 for that kind of use, it only makes sense to borrow a pump using a DOT3 tank w a rating for co2, safety burst disk, and under careful application could accept some gentle heat. The cons is carbonic acid. Butane is non-toxic, but they strongly recommend not to inhale the products as all hydrocarbons w proplonged exposure has been known to cause cancer. So if we all purged it out no problem. It starts when people start frauding shops or general public, cutting it w wt in butane isn't just uncool, unethical, unhealthy,etc. Its got some potential negative long term use especially when compared to co2 oil. There is reason for the varying strengths, but I could get fire and by that I mean high cannabinoid concentration, and terps, and flavanoids are in high concentration as well. Since its all done cosub2, a very high degree of selectivity is achieved. No digging into the plant matter w harsh enviornment of say 300 bar plus, doesn't add any waxes or other trashes impossable to get out once in their. Its a far better method of cutting the oil as it came from the plant. So unless your entering a cannabis cup, it turns regular dare ya type of bi-product throw away stuff into really tasty desired end product. In a green way as its side effects imo is far less noticable as I can fearlessly glob as big as I want and dubbed it no choke. I've seen people exhale like if they didn't get a hit, then blow a cloud, then usually cough a bit, but not a fit or uncontrollable hack attack.


----------



## Orlandocb (Dec 11, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Wow did I just offend some peeps or what. I've given shops and shop owners the details on how it's achieved in it's simplest form. Since the pumps are industrial size most propbably needed to be zoned M2 for that kind of use, it only makes sense to borrow a pump using a DOT3 tank w a rating for co2, safety burst disk, and under careful application could accept some gentle heat. The cons is carbonic acid. Butane is non-toxic, but they strongly recommend not to inhale the products as all hydrocarbons w proplonged exposure has been known to cause cancer. So if we all purged it out no problem. It starts when people start frauding shops or general public, cutting it w wt in butane isn't just uncool, unethical, unhealthy,etc. Its got some potential negative long term use especially when compared to co2 oil. There is reason for the varying strengths, but I could get fire and by that I mean high cannabinoid concentration, and terps, and flavanoids are in high concentration as well. Since its all done cosub2, a very high degree of selectivity is achieved. No digging into the plant matter w harsh enviornment of say 300 bar plus, doesn't add any waxes or other trashes impossable to get out once in their. Its a far better method of cutting the oil as it came from the plant. So unless your entering a cannabis cup, it turns regular dare ya type of bi-product throw away stuff into really tasty desired end product. In a green way as its side effects imo is far less noticable as I can fearlessly glob as big as I want and dubbed it no choke. I've seen people exhale like if they didn't get a hit, then blow a cloud, then usually cough a bit, but not a fit or uncontrollable hack attack.


Oh my poor eyes, ever hear of a paragraph? And cool story but something like that deserves its own thread, theres obviously pages of organized explaining to do in a more presentable manner, otherwise its a vague convoluted un-organized mess that likely gets in the way of other people showin' off their stuff


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yupyup. Spent like 3 hrs on a paper that would have made some people proud, some people pist, and some people convinced. But during that time, I had timed out, then upon signing in, it discarded all my efforts and wasted my day. I don't type, live demos still had some people scratching their head, the live video may not clear things up for some, and its probably a hr or two for an end product to appear. I do feel more like an extractor doing my methods vs the typical common knowledge that is currently available. No disrespect, but I'm more involved in staging it's conditions/temp/pressure/resident time all make it a more specific tunable solvent where it's solubaility is dependant upon heat in the 65f-165f area. Rarely does it pass those temperatures as it starts degrading the fragile molecules and weakening your end product.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Wow did I just offend some peeps or what.
> 
> I've given shops and shop owners the details on how it's achieved in it's simplest form. Since the pumps are industrial size most propbably needed to be zoned M2 for that kind of use, it only makes sense to borrow a pump using a DOT3 tank w a rating for co2, safety burst disk, and under careful application could accept some gentle heat. The cons is carbonic acid. Butane is non-toxic, but they strongly recommend not to inhale the products as all hydrocarbons w proplonged exposure has been known to cause cancer. So if we all purged it out no problem. It starts when people start frauding shops or general public, cutting it w wt in butane isn't just uncool, unethical, unhealthy,etc. Its got some potential negative long term use especially when compared to co2 oil. There is reason for the varying strengths, but I could get fire and by that I mean high cannabinoid concentration, and terps, and flavanoids are in high concentration as well. Since its all done cosub2, a very high degree of selectivity is achieved. No digging into the plant matter w harsh enviornment of say 300 bar plus, doesn't add any waxes or other trashes impossable to get out once in their. Its a far better method of cutting the oil as it came from the plant. So unless your entering a cannabis cup, it turns regular dare ya type of bi-product throw away stuff into really tasty desired end product. In a green way as its side effects imo is far less noticable as I can fearlessly glob as big as I want and dubbed it no choke. I've seen people exhale like if they didn't get a hit, then blow a cloud, then usually cough a bit, but not a fit or uncontrollable hack attack.


 
All I want is an answer to a very simple question. I kept reading hoping I'd get an answer. But instead I got eye raped over and over again with long semi-coherent ramblings completely unrelated to anything in particular. 

Don't get me wrong, it is cool that you came here to share your process. So thank you for that. It's just difficult to be polite when you're so unnecessarily combative to everyone. You really don't have to talk down to people who ask you simple questions. People will respond to you a lot better if you just have a non-combative discussion with them. Just saying...



> I've given shops and shop owners the details on how it's achieved in it's simplest form. Since the pumps are industrial size most propbably needed to be zoned M2 for that kind of use, it only makes sense to borrow a pump using a DOT3 tank w a rating for co2, safety burst disk, and under careful application could accept some gentle heat. The cons is carbonic acid. Butane is non-toxic, but they strongly recommend not to inhale the products as all hydrocarbons w proplonged exposure has been known to cause cancer.


See what you did there. That makes things incredibly difficult. 4 sentences to start a paragraph. The first one you're talking about how you talked to shop owners. Ok, but I'm not sure why you posted that since the next sentence you discuss a portion of your process. Then in the next two sentences you discuss pros and cons. That makes it very difficult to understand what you're talking about there because you kind of mashed three incomplete and unrelated thoughts all together for us to decipher. Not trying to hate, just trying to help you out. I'm sure some of my posts are difficult to read too. 

And then to make it worse the last part of what you said isn't true. I looked it up on toxnet (national institute of medicine and health). Here's what they say about prolonged exposure to butane. 



> http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/search/a?dbs+hsdb:@[email protected]+944
> 
> No studies on carcinogenicity, reproduction toxicity and teratogenicity, immunotoxicity or allergy were located in the available literature. Several reports on human exposure to n-butane were available. The increasing abuse of volatile substances, n-butane being among them, increases the risk of sudden death in connection to inhalation of the gas. The range of concentrations that may lead to "high" feelings or to death has been noted to be very narrow. The use of a oven cleaner containing n-butane as propellant has caused transient myoclonus in one patient. No other physical abnormalities were noted. An aerosol spray which contained n-butane as propellant, was reported to cause deep frostbite symptoms ir the skin when sprayed directly on it. Because of the anesthetic effect of n-butane, truck drivers and terminal operators from different loading facilities and service stations were examined for exposure gasoline vapours containing 90 to 92 percent n-butane, isobutane, n-pentane and isopentane. Exposures to the gasoline vapor were substantially lower than the established ACGIH threshold values (300 ppm or 0.89 mg/l for gasoline, and 800 ppm or 1.9 mg/l for n-butane). Occupational exposure of 53 male refinery workers for an average of 11 years to n-butane (concentration varied from 0.0004 mg/l to 0.0178 mg/l) did not cause any clinical symptoms in the workers. ... In conclusion, exposure to low concentrations of n-butane has not been reported to cause adverse effects in humans.


So no, prolonged exposure to butane does not cause cancer. You just made that up. Butane factory workers exposed to butane every day for 11 years didn't cause cancer. Nor did any of the lab animals who were tested at much higher levels develop cancer. A concentrate, especially a purged concentrate isn't going to cause cancer even with regular use. 



> _. There is reason for the varying strengths, but I could get fire and by that I mean high cannabinoid concentration, and terps, and flavanoids are in high concentration as well. Since its all done cosub2, a very high degree of selectivity is achieved. No digging into the plant matter w harsh enviornment of say 300 bar plus, doesn't add any waxes or other trashes impossable to get out once in their._


Well obviously that's not true. If it was a pure concentrate with no plant matter or waxes it would be a clear color like amber glass, not an opaque color. 

here's a co2 concentrate in wax form. You can not get this consistency without the plant waxes. Also, I'm not buying the "high degree of selectivity" thing. If it's such a pure extract, why are most of them dark in color. In my experience the most pure oil concentrates are blonde in color, ranging from yellow to white, they certainly aren't brown. 

http://www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=121013L014

The information you're posting is very inconsistent with other reliable data available.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 12, 2012)

As I examined some root source of this evil darkness that lurks in my oils, it appears to be a conisitant particulation of uniform debris throughout the oil upon magnification. So I will use activated charcoal and a hot gravity filtration and perhaps even diatomatious earth for G.P.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 12, 2012)

Running 56g of brick tonight. This is Appalachian, not Mexican, cut sometime in the past 2 months, with a nice citrusy/piney/skunky smell. Found 5 seeds in a quap. Sorry about the pic quality-camera is broked and cell lens is scratched, but hopefully you can get a little feel for the starting material. I'll throw up a few more showing method and finished later.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> As I examined some root source of this evil darkness that lurks in my oils, it appears to be a conisitant particulation of uniform debris throughout the oil upon magnification. So I will use activated charcoal and a hot gravity filtration and perhaps even diatomatious earth for G.P.


Its probably sheetrock dust from your dirty worksite


----------



## kolz2788 (Dec 12, 2012)

CannabisCorps said:


> Its probably sheetrock dust from your dirty worksite


hahaha, yes.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 12, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> As I examined some root source of this evil darkness that lurks in my oils, it appears to be a conisitant particulation of uniform debris throughout the oil upon magnification. So I will use activated charcoal and a hot gravity filtration and perhaps even diatomatious earth for G.P.


There is something I'm interested in hearing about. Let us know how that works out.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 12, 2012)

Got impatient and just went ahead with it.

First soak was only 20 minutes, with 1 can Power 5x, and yielded the 2.7g (at least 3g total including "test dabs") of super shattery stuff shown. When I say super shattery I mean shards flying everywhere in a 70 degree room. Not wanting to start any arguments, I'll just say I always prefer a nice, low temperature purge, shatter over budders any day. The true color is a lot lighter than the crappy pics I can get right now. I'd say it's a translucent light golden amber once warmed and stretched thin

Second soak was 2hrs, 2 cans Power 5x, and netted the 1.8 pictured, another 1g not shown, plus few dabs prior to weighing, so call it another 3g. Soak to soak product was remarkably similar in final appearance and consistency. Final aroma and flavor is intensely grapefruit. Thinking outdoor "Big Bud" is a likely suspect.

I started with probably ~52g after drying on a radiator and grinding in a blender, so figure right around 12% return of dank oil from 100 bucks worth of brick* and less than 9 bucks worth of butane.







*not all all brick is created equally*


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2012)

Wait, why are you soaking in butane?

When I run my oil, I try to evap the majority of the butane out of the pan as soon as safely possible. I use luke warm water for the inital spray, and replace it a few times with warm to hot tap water. My (liquid) butane in the pan is gone in 10 minutes, and the consistency is noticeably better than if I had let it dry out naturally.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Wait, why are you soaking in butane?
> 
> When I run my oil, I try to evap the majority of the butane out of the pan as soon as safely possible. I use luke warm water for the inital spray, and replace it a few times with warm to hot tap water. My (liquid) butane in the pan is gone in 10 minutes, and the consistency is noticeably better than if I had let it dry out naturally.


I soaked my frozen material in cold butane in a stainless steel canteen bottle. Once I filter it into the pan, I evap it down using the same warm to hot tap water. Sorry for not making that first part clear...I've been sampling. 

The impatient part was because it was ~40 degrees outside, so I had to buy a bag of ice for a buck and bust out the rock salt to pack around the bottle. I've found I have much better control, over a much wider range of temps, in a plain stainless canteen bottle, as opposed to a vacuum thermos bottle...like I can apply a warm compress to the outside while filtering to pressurize some and get the last couple drops out (this works best on narrow necked bottles). I generally reserve the thermos for very hot summer days (90+).


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 12, 2012)

Interesting.. What kind of butane are you using?


----------



## biglungs (Dec 12, 2012)

Dan Kone said:


> here's a co2 concentrate in wax form. You can not get this consistency without the plant waxes. Also, I'm not buying the "high degree of selectivity" thing. If it's such a pure extract, why are most of them dark in color. In my experience the most pure oil concentrates are blonde in color, ranging from yellow to white, they certainly aren't brown.
> 
> http://www.sclabs.com/sample-details.html?task=sample&sample=121013L014
> 
> The information you're posting is very inconsistent with other reliable data available.


is it REALLY a co2 concentrate? can they actually tell at the lab? if it has no tane remaining cant any dispensary just claim its co2?


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 12, 2012)

biglungs said:


> is it REALLY a co2 concentrate? can they actually tell at the lab? if it has no tane remaining cant any dispensary just claim its co2?


I don't know actually. But it is consistent with other extracts marked co2.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes it's easy to tell as butane usually leaves one unburned carbon left and doesn't completely evaporate like isobutanes arrangement is more complete combustion. The labs can tell because the odorant is present and they just give you a total in repects to the major cannabinoids or related compounds when in fact every compound in the extract should be listed. But as we become more aware consumers, the things they skirt around become more noticable. I don't think tanes residues are as harmless as the residues left by ethanol or co2 for that matter. If so, carbonate your soda w butane then drink it and tell me all about it.


----------



## Dan Kone (Dec 13, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> I don't think tanes residues are as harmless as the residues left by ethanol or co2 for that matter.


You might think that, but there is no evidence to suggest that butane extracts are more harmful than any other extracts.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 13, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> If so, carbonate your soda w butane then drink it and tell me all about it.



New tek for cheap/ easier extractions: Fill mouth with water carbonated with butane, insert flowers, gargle for 30 seconds.. and spit into coffee filter over a glass pan to collect extracted resins.


disclaimer: don't do this.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Interesting.. What kind of butane are you using?


Power 5x...


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 13, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> Yes it's easy to tell as butane usually leaves one unburned carbon left and doesn't completely evaporate like isobutanes arrangement is more complete combustion. The labs can tell because the odorant is present and they just give you a total in repects to the major cannabinoids or related compounds when in fact every compound in the extract should be listed. But as we become more aware consumers, the things they skirt around become more noticable. I don't think tanes residues are as harmless as the residues left by ethanol or co2 for that matter. If so, carbonate your soda w butane then drink it and tell me all about it.


Hey look who typed a nearly coherent paragraph, thanks man! But im still wondering abt your info... at what point do u think the butane is being combusted? If combustion results in co2 and h2o what leftover carbon are you talking abt? Again i just prefer scientific evidence over what u think or dont think


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 13, 2012)

C4h10 will leave one carbon unburned. When its purged there still exists an unburned carbon molecule. Even after hitting the nail the carbon molecule still exists. That's where minute ash or gunk on the nail starts.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Dec 13, 2012)

2C4H10 + 13O2 = 8CO2 + 10H2O
I have never heard of isomerization altering the combustion eqn.
But i feel this is irrelevant as its being vaporized anyhow so your science and methods seem to be off.


----------



## irieie (Dec 13, 2012)

The place that does my gc and hplc testing test for all types of byproducts it is simply a matter of obtaining standards and interpreting the data the machine already puts out.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 13, 2012)

It may be combusting on the nail. It would explain the burned feeling I get after dabbing tane derived oil. It's not there in co2 extracts that use ethanol or even ethanol and butane is no way as harsh as a strait tane extract. I've been doing strait tane for the last two weeks to make sure I'm not mistaken. I'm not and the difference is huge. Way bad just based on the hack attacks that are associated w butane honey oil.


----------



## drbrownstain (Dec 13, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> It may be combusting on the nail. It would explain the burned feeling I get after dabbing tane derived oil. It's not there in co2 extracts that use ethanol or even ethanol and butane is no way as harsh as a strait tane extract. I've been doing strait tane for the last two weeks to make sure I'm not mistaken. I'm not and the difference is huge. Way bad just based on the hack attacks that are associated w butane honey oil.


Mad ignant yo...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 16, 2012)

lemon og.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 16, 2012)

Come dab me up... im out..


----------



## poplars (Dec 16, 2012)

shiit that's not good!!!!! I'll dab for ya wish I could help ya man


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey gnome, you just make that glass for personal use or do you slang those domes you make? Nice work and I like the new unwhipped look. Shows a lot of clarity.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks pops... I got flowers from other patients, but I'm waiting for my own trim to make some sap.


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks pops... I got flowers from other patients, but I'm waiting for my own trim to make some sap.



for sure, I'm gonna be making some more ice wax soon, running lowish on certain kinds. but I have a new amazing girlfriend that I'm sure we're gonna go long, been smoking less and getting higher, gotta love that shiz. 


gonna make some more tahoe og hash and sour kush bubba pheno hash  I'm stoked.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2012)

Good to hear my man. I'm working on the new S/O thing myself.. Finding someone who loves you for you is amazing.

My ladies are 2 weeks in 12/12. Gonna start some pineapple express this week again, makes pretty bomb hash. It has a very "I have stuff to do today, gonna do it now" oriented effect.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 17, 2012)

why i love the kali, brewing up a batch of bubble right meow...


----------



## poplars (Dec 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Good to hear my man. I'm working on the new S/O thing myself.. Finding someone who loves you for you is amazing.
> 
> My ladies are 2 weeks in 12/12. Gonna start some pineapple express this week again, makes pretty bomb hash. It has a very "I have stuff to do today, gonna do it now" oriented effect.


right on my buddy grew some pineapple express, looked good.

yeah man i feel amazing with her, shes visiting her family and friends for two weeks so im gonna have time to make hash and shit like that but im stoked for her to come back haha.


----------



## Weedz b Baked (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## poplars (Dec 18, 2012)

looks pretty good.


making hella ice wax today! ran the rest of my chitown sk bubba trim (from one plant, still have one more bubba plant to go) running hella tahoe og trim, might even finish it if I"m not too tired.


it's 30F outside so the ice has no plans on melting haha, its literally all about am I tired or not....haha


----------



## oilmkr420 (Dec 20, 2012)

So what makes you guys decide on doing a bho or a bubble bag extraction? You guys dab bubble bag hash? I was doing co2 extractions long before I dabbed. I swore by dragging a zag along the oil was the way to go and ultimately had a glass adapter so the joint wouldn't bleed this fat streak of oil on your lip, power crutch that can be smoked later, and to prevent it from closing at the end from its super resinous joint wanting to self extinguish. Once dabbing, smoking weed seemed like a noval effort if one is looking to get blasted. Flower smokers often not look for the high we do, and all those out there not knowing the difference between co2 and bho is like the difference between stress and kush. I know a lot of stress smokers gonna get pissed off right about now. But they really don't know, gee!


----------



## poplars (Dec 20, 2012)

oilmkr420 said:


> So what makes you guys decide on doing a bho or a bubble bag extraction? You guys dab bubble bag hash? I was doing co2 extractions long before I dabbed. I swore by dragging a zag along the oil was the way to go and ultimately had a glass adapter so the joint wouldn't bleed this fat streak of oil on your lip, power crutch that can be smoked later, and to prevent it from closing at the end from its super resinous joint wanting to self extinguish. Once dabbing, smoking weed seemed like a noval effort if one is looking to get blasted. Flower smokers often not look for the high we do, and all those out there not knowing the difference between co2 and bho is like the difference between stress and kush. I know a lot of stress smokers gonna get pissed off right about now. But they really don't know, gee!



I dab bubble bag hash all day yo.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 20, 2012)

I would dab that all day.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 20, 2012)

a little something i made out of some trim that could have been considered bud. 10g in .5 or a little more out. used ISO. some good stuff was super smooth and tasted good.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 21, 2012)

Am I the only one that doesn't really care for hash that much? It's not terrible, but it doesn't get me lifted like oil does.

I'd take oil over hash any day, all day, every day... lol


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really care for hash that much? It's not terrible, but it doesn't get me lifted like oil does.
> 
> I'd take oil over hash any day, all day, every day... lol



how many kinds of full melt clear dome ice hash have you tried?? strains matter a lot. 


I have like 5 strains in ice wax, some are really nice, they all give me a good buzz, but one of them really knocks me the fuck out leaves me sittin there like durrrrr so idk, oil will be more potent but there is pros and cons, natural intact trichome vs an oil that requires some serious treatment before it can be considered truly safe for long term consumption.


----------



## trichmasta (Dec 21, 2012)

In keeping things as organic for my patients and myself, I can no longer really back a solvent extract...my ice waxes have been coming out soooo ridicules that people are surprised it isn't bho!! The natural terp preservation is unlike anything in the world for me!! The true depiction of the flowers, with no butane bath is a win!!

Quality starting material, fresh frozen, wash at as close to 31 degrees as possible, dry in cool area, surface area is your friend!!


----------



## waximus aurelius (Dec 27, 2012)

i concur
so whats the best yields with using flwoers top shelf on the ice wax? like if you use a qp of flowers, what would ice wax yield be?


----------



## drolove (Dec 30, 2012)

hell ya love the oil but its too messy for me 
got some bubble bags today to start playing with. cant wait to have some hash.
i hear hash is pretty expensive to buy, i personally have never seen it for sale. whats good quality hash go for these days???


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 3, 2013)

drolove said:


> hell ya love the oil but its too messy for me
> got some bubble bags today to start playing with. cant wait to have some hash.
> i hear hash is pretty expensive to buy, i personally have never seen it for sale. whats good quality hash go for these days???


Hash? You mean bubble hash? It goes for anywhere between $15 and $50 a gram depending on quality and where you get it.

You can budder up your oil and it makes it much more manageable. I can just pinch a tiny dab off like silly putty, and it never sticky to my fingers. Yummy.


----------



## rickinsf (Jan 3, 2013)

We decided to move up from a kief tumbler to BHO extraction, as our sugar leafs are soooo crystally. ... ordered the Okief extraction tube, dessicator, vacuum pump, heat gun.. etc. 

Our first batch we used the screen that shipped with the Okief. Even after 10 pulls, it seemed pretty cloudy still

Of course, had lots of learning curve... knocking off the vacuum hose and blowing the parchment paper all over the dome... knocking the O ring into the goo... etc... 

We then replaced the screen with a coffee filter, and that seemed to make a big difference


(this was the first pass of the heat gun after extraction.)

Now we are trying to figure out how to get out all the bubbles... we have done 12 pulls in this pic, but still seem to have little bubbles hanging around... 



i'm thinking we need to heat the shatter more before vacuum? ... or do more pulls? .. or just do a final heat up, and let those bubbles pop and call it good? It does get hard and will crack when bent, so I think the consistency is right? 

fyi, we just crunched up the sugar leaf by hand, and lightly packed it into the extractor. One can of Power 7x seemed to get us to a clear run off. we also got about 5g of product out of 5 extractions. 

I'll do a video of my next process and put it up for critique


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is a vacuum purged BHO carboxylic acid extraction from prime bud, a decarboxylated extraction from trim, BHO that has been isomerized, and BHO that has been converted to cannabis acetate.

The last BHO extraction is from fresh frozen material and demonstrates the lighter yellow color.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 5, 2013)

rickinsf said:


> We decided to move up from a kief tumbler to BHO extraction, as our sugar leafs are soooo crystally. ... ordered the Okief extraction tube, dessicator, vacuum pump, heat gun.. etc.
> 
> Our first batch we used the screen that shipped with the Okief. Even after 10 pulls, it seemed pretty cloudy still
> View attachment 2464696
> ...


Your going to want to warm up the extract before it goes in the vacuum. Hard oil doesn't let gas escape very well. Heat at low temp for short times.. I use a ceramic bowl, that is heated to 150 inside my vacuum chamber. It keeps the oil warm and it keeps the gasses escaping .


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 5, 2013)

something like this would work great if put into a dish of hot water while being purged, wouldnt it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110982258796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

how much material did it require for that 95g jar?


----------



## EzExtractions (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;a-ioJEwUrZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-ioJEwUrZQ&amp;feature=youtube[/video]


----------



## JoeyDG (Jan 7, 2013)

researchkitty said:


> PS why's that shit so black? Mine always looks like light peanut butter..............



^^ EXACTLY! that shit looks fucking disgusting. You must have plant matter in it for it to be that dark. Try whipping it after you get your "final" to get the excess butane bubbles out.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 7, 2013)

try whipping it?????????

he said it was under a vacuum purge. it is black looking because it is thick. you can see where its thin how it is golden. I cant believe you signed up just to say that....


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 9, 2013)

rickinsf said:


> View attachment 2464699
> 
> i'm thinking we need to heat the shatter more before vacuum? ... or do more pulls? .. or just do a final heat up, and let those bubbles pop and call it good? It does get hard and will crack when bent, so I think the consistency is right?


I've found 115F at -29.9 Hg, allows the solvent bubbles to break free, but retains the oil in carboxylic acid form.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 9, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> something like this would work great if put into a dish of hot water while being purged, wouldnt it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110982258796?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


It should work fine. Besides being able to heat and vacuum the oil, you need to be able to see the bubbling action, to tell what you are doing. We use a glass dessicator, with a Corning 170 Scholar hot plate inside.

We also do cold boiling to remove solvents and use a surplus MASH pump until the solvent is mostly gone, before switching to a single stage AC vacuum pump to finish off at -29.9" Hg. Here is a picture of a set up for cold boiling, as well as a cold boiled alcohol extract and a raw BHO oleoresin extract that was vacuum purged at 115F and -29.9" Hg in a Petri dish.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 9, 2013)

Love the setup. /\

Hot plate inside vacuum chamber. Perfect.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 10, 2013)

All due respect, I have been doing more butane extractions due to the economy and the price of ethanol food grade is killer. There is no comparing co2-ethanol extraction. Its got way more top notes even more so than isobutane or the beloved vector are able to provide. Not that isobutane does a bad job, it's just when the same equipment is used to extract the same material in segragated batches, isobutane gets spanked by the methods I employ using co2. Way whoops and easily puts me w an advantagous edge over anybody using butane.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 10, 2013)

is vector better than colibri/london butane?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 10, 2013)

check out the honey hole
[video=youtube;SeQn81-cjxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeQn81-cjxg[/video]


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^Love mine^^^


----------



## biglungs (Jan 11, 2013)

WHERE CAN I GET A HONEY HOLE???? I WANT ONE

in CA


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah id definitely like to get one of those.

I emailed Joel on facebook and he said 110$ shipped when hes got the material in to make more. seems a little pricey. but look like it works great.

https://www.facebook.com/JoelHalenGlass


----------



## biglungs (Jan 11, 2013)

fuck that i can get a few ti nails for that price that will never break


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 11, 2013)

quartz is healthier. how much does a new set of lungs cost? is it really worth saving 40$ to ruin your lungs?


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 11, 2013)

I can get a square mile of tin foil for what a TI nail costs and smoke off that... again, is it worth saving money to ruin your lungs?


----------



## rickinsf (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Sr. Verde!
A good point to use the ceramic bowl... i've just been keeping the parchment paper in the dessicator and reheating... but I could see how the constant bowl temp would be a big help... I also ordered a temp gun to check as i'm heating to make sure i dont get to hot... off to do my next round today!



Sr. Verde said:


> Your going to want to warm up the extract before it goes in the vacuum. Hard oil doesn't let gas escape very well. Heat at low temp for short times.. I use a ceramic bowl, that is heated to 150 inside my vacuum chamber. It keeps the oil warm and it keeps the gasses escaping .


----------



## rickinsf (Jan 11, 2013)

It seems in reading past posts, that a somewhat loose pack is best. I'm using only sugar leaf, and with many bags to go through, I just upgraded from the O'Keif extractor to a larger local made stainless steel tube... its about 20 tall x 1 7/8ths diam. I'm sure I will suffer a bit in product loss, but I'm willing to balance that out with time saved. My buddy uses a food processor to grind buds, but i'm thinking just hand crunching will be better to get a less dense pack with the larger tube... ... I'm off to give this a try in a bit... third extraction for me... lots to learn...


----------



## biglungs (Jan 11, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> quartz is healthier. how much does a new set of lungs cost? is it really worth saving 40$ to ruin your lungs?



can u find proof of that please or is this your personal opinion???? titanium has a super high melting point not to worried about heating it up a bit to vape off.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 11, 2013)

seems like a lot of nails out there that people are buying are complete fakes, or not 100% titanium because they are going the route I almost went... the cheap route. its human nature. 

with glass, you cant go wrong whether its boro or quartz IMO. with TI, there is a small chance that youre getting a cheaper, less pure product. and who are you to tell me its pure TI, just because the seller said so? 

true oil rigs seem to be 100% glass. no metal whatsoever. some people say ti tastes better. some people say glass tastes better. it all comes down to opinion and how concerned you are on your lungs. there is a fine line where it becomes too much. I have never tried either... I smoke my oil off a bowl full of pooched ash. 1 droplet on top and hit er with the lighter.. but started using a hemp wick recently... all steps towards being more healthy/health freak.

I mean were talking the difference of a fake TI, vs real TI, vs quartz nail all which have 30$ price differences. maybe I just have more money to blow than the average person.. but I find that chintzing out for something like 30 or 40 measly dollars (to probably spend on smokes and other stupid shit anyways) and hurting your irreplaceable lungs just isnt worth it.

and I am no saint, I smoke weed. out of the bong, with a lighter. and sometimes torch it and get tons of butane. after coming to this forum a month ago, I have read and learned so much. 3-4 hour every day for the last 40 or 50 days. I think I am going to switch to smoking concentrates only. cut down on the bud a lot (its disgusting to smoke out of the bong.. my mouth tastes like resin. my spit turns brown. I can wipe my lips with kleenex and turns it a little bit brown. smoking .5 or more grams of pot in 1 hit cant be good. id rather just have a nice big oil hoot. me smoking 1 pure oil hoot out of a water cooled/cleaned oil bong with 0 combustion, or fire.. basically just vaporizing VS someone thats breathing thick dirty, hot unfiltered smoke from a red hot cherry... my new future way sounds a hell of a lot healthier. I have looked into buying an all glass oil rig. fuck combustion!! (check out fuckcombustion.com... very cool site)

I have totally joined the "fuck combustion side" of smoking and am slowly turning into "concentrates" only... no more thick, weed hoots full of butane from the lighter for me. only 100% purged BHO vapors  I mean its taking the plant... turning it into a super potent concentrate, then not even smoking the whole concentrate.. only consuming the good part of that extremely potent concentrate. does it get any better?

sorry that got derailed a bit. but no I have no definite proof that its better. just a strong personal opinion. either way. a quality, brand name, oil smoking bowl piece is 75-100$. as long as you dont cheap out and buy an actual TI nail, or any glass nail. you should be fine. seems that a lot of it depends on the temperature too of the nail when youre dabbing the hoot, whether its glass or TI.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 12, 2013)

So your basic point is you don't trust manufacturers to use grade 1 or 2 titanium, because there is a _slight_ chance they lie to everybody?

No scientific facts?


Highly Educated seems like a good company. And I don't think it's very difficult to secure a good supply of medical grade titanium for these big manufacturers.. I'll keep torching my v2 .


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 12, 2013)

VP has a point in that 6Al4V Titanium is the most common alloy found as scrap and cheaper than commercially pure titanium, which is the proper alloy to use. We make our own wands out of certified aerospace material, and got our nails from a reliable source.

We tested borosilicate, quartz, and CP Ti nails and wands to determine the difference, and subjected them to a test panel to determine preferences.

The panel chose the Ti nail for taste reasons, after the nail was properly seasoned to build a suitable inert alpha case. The borosilicate and quartz nails reliably add a hot glass taste to the oil, but after the Ti nail, skillet, or wand are seasoned, it ceases adding flavor.

We season Ti by heating it to glowing red in the atmosphere and then letting it cool, so as to build an oxide and nitride coating. After a dozen or so cycles, we coat the Ti with reclaimed oil and burn it off, so as to build carbides. Once the free Ti is tied up with oxygen, nitrogen, or carbon, it is highly inert, and enables you to taste the subtle nuances that are missed or altered with the glass.

As everyone probably knows, heat cycling borosilicate eventually results in the nail or wand in multiple pieces, and while the quartz works very well in the application, it is short lived if dropped.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 12, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah id definitely like to get one of those.
> 
> I emailed Joel on facebook and he said 110$ shipped when hes got the material in to make more. seems a little pricey. but look like it works great.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JoelHalenGlass


It's 100% quartz....joint too....that's why the price is high.....that...and the pain in the ass to work with quartz....the joint alone cost him $25-30 before its even been put to a torch.......haven't used my Ti in a while!!!


----------



## biglungs (Jan 12, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> So your basic point is you don't trust manufacturers to use grade 1 or 2 titanium, because there is a _slight_ chance they lie to everybody?
> 
> No scientific facts?
> 
> ...



exactly my v1 castle has worked fine for me for YEARS no taste issues ever


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 12, 2013)

something has just always sketched me out about smoking on metal.

the glass/quartz is always going to be clean and fine.

with TI, there is a few things you gotta watch for (it seems like) like scratches and dishonest sellers.

I mean the whole point of a TI nail is for its purity... and if its not 100% pure, then why even smoke off it? I just find that theres too many fake TI nails out there to the point where its almost hard to tell where the real TI ones are coming form. and even then, would you bet your parents or kids lives that those "real ones" are absolutely 100% pure and absolutely no less? I sure hope not. I just dont trust the purity of TI at near 1000C. glass is meant to be heated like that without changing composition. metal/TI im sure oxides and im sure there is other metals in there for processing (aluminum and vanadium). nothing in the industry is really pure nowadays.

either way. I will probably try both. seems they both have their good and their bads. and were all forgetting the big point here... OIL!!!!

it doesnt matter if were getting it 99.5 or 99.9% perfect pure when were smoking.. the fact is, were in those high 90 ranges already. were making a strong, concentrated oil out of a giant bad of weed, then were barely smoking that concentrate vapors with no combustion.. I think its a big enough improvement over what/how a lot of us used to smoke. whether its TI or glass, just make the damn oil right. after that, it doesnt matter how ya smoke it!!!

I am going to try TI and glass. although I see myself liking the glass more.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 13, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> I just dont trust the purity of TI at near 1000C.


why r u heatinh ur nail that hot???

if u buy ur ti nail from the cigarette shop down the street that sells nothing but chinese glass u prbly will get a knock off nail too. i bought mine at a very reputable place in the bay so i am not worried at all.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 13, 2013)

I am not. I dont even own one to be honest.

not sure about you guys, but im sure some people do heat their nail red hot, which is very close to 1000C... same as a butter knife in the torch when we alllll did blades when we were younger.

general rule is that when its glowing hot, its near 1000C

I dont know. im sure many of you here have pure nails, the people here seem to know their shit. but I imagine theres thousands of people out there with cheap chinese fake TI nails. every ebay seller ive seen says theyve sold near 100+ of each of their nails.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2013)

Heating your nail to 1800F?







I let mine get to where it _just_ begins to glow red, then I shut off the torch, let the red dissipate, and dab.  

I get the best flavor from that. Oil tastes shitty off glowing red nails anyway. Most experienced dabbers know this..


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 14, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Heating your nail to 1800F?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry. I meant 1000F.. 520 or so celcius... can a butane torch even heat TI to 1800F/1000C?


----------



## biglungs (Jan 14, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Heating your nail to 1800F?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





exactly thats the only way to go


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 14, 2013)

made some BHO for my birthday this past weekend... first time for me actually making it, I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the same ALT dish.. 

Color looks good, but how did you purge?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 14, 2013)

That's what I was just about to start looking around here for... what's a good vacc.

We just heated it over warm water and whipped the shit out of it. Let it sit over night for about 10 hours then whipped it a bunch more. I can still taste a bit of 'tane in it, but nothing like the experimental dab I took before really whipping it.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 14, 2013)

I know there's butane in it still because it leaves that after burn in my lungs after I exhale. It still taste and smokes amazing though


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2013)

I use the 2 stage from harbor freight.. Make sure to invest in a good vacuum chamber also.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

biglungs said:


> exactly thats the only way to go


um . . .. . no


most say black heat is where you want to dab . . .as your hit is rolling around on the bottom and not bubbling all its doing is being combusted before you can inhale it, imho

400 or so degrees is where i heat my shit too, and for ti thats black heat

but i do like to do red hot test, to see how clean it is . . . dab instantly when red hot to see if it flames up or produces black smoke . . . if so then its real bad stuff


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 15, 2013)

I like a partial combustion on my extracts w a Ti set up. My solvent of choice be co2 and assisted w ethanol. 2% of total co2 weight is calculated and added to preserve taste, increase yields w no penalty of diluting extract, high selectivity, food grade, and to cover the polar areas co2 does not cover. I leave a slight ethanol residue no >15%. At this moisture percentage its pretty much water aiding in the prevention of combustion and allowing the honey oil to vaporize very efficiently off a red hot nail. Supercritical is ultra clean.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 16, 2013)

biglungs said:


> WHERE CAN I GET A HONEY HOLE???? I WANT ONE
> 
> in CA


Peacepipe ordered some after they saw I had one. 


vacpurge said:


> yeah id definitely like to get one of those.
> I emailed Joel on facebook and he said 110$ shipped when hes got the material in to make more. seems a little pricey. but look like it works great.
> https://www.facebook.com/JoelHalenGlass


thank you!


vacpurge said:


> quartz is healthier. how much does a new set of lungs cost? is it really worth saving 40$ to ruin your lungs?


Its funny how folks who have never gave quartz an honest chance (it ain't cheap to try) already think Ti is superior and/or tasteless. It took me a long time, and finding the right quartz nail, to believe what Julio told me three years ago: Quartz when used properly tastes better, but you have to do smaller dabs at the right temp and its blind. Meaning we let the nail cool to the correct temp, but there is no glow to watch so it has to be from experience. 


Sr. Verde said:


> So your basic point is you don't trust manufacturers to use grade 1 or 2 titanium, because there is a _slight_ chance they lie to everybody?
> No scientific facts?
> Highly Educated seems like a good company. And I don't think it's very difficult to secure a good supply of medical grade titanium for these big manufacturers.. I'll keep torching my v2 .


To be fair there are very little facts on either side of the Ti business. I've been told, when asking about Highly Educated in groups to "trust in Task". In reality vaporizing hash oil off Ti is relatively new and we are the lab rats in this experiment. I'd like to think the protective and healing powers of cannabis oil vapor balance out any negative affects from vaping off Titanium 20+ times per day ... heh 


ENDLSCYCLE said:


> It's 100% quartz....joint too....that's why the price is high.....that...and the pain in the ass to work with quartz....the joint alone cost him $25-30 before its even been put to a torch.......haven't used my Ti in a while!!!


I hear working with quartz is the major hurdle in the spread of domeless quartz nails, very few have the skill and time. 


Sr. Verde said:


> I use the 2 stage from harbor freight.. Make sure to invest in a good vacuum chamber also.


I'll just say it and try to not be rude about it. From my experience the harbor freight vacuums are seriously inferior compared to larger, and more expensive, vacuum pumps like the ones from JB and Yellowjacket. A deeper vac allows you to purge in a shorter amount of time at lower temps, resulting in more flavor retention and potentially a more complete purge. Once I upgraded from harborfreight to JB my erlz stepped up in terms of stability and flavor. Plus the lack of cut-off valve on the harborfreight series can lead to vacuum oil contaminating the chamber. All professional vacs have cut off valves built in, for keeping the contents under vacuum while the vac is off.

The ebay stock-pot rigged-up vac chambers are inferior to the scientific company chambers as well, on several levels. From design to size, to release valves and better gauges, inLab Designs crushes EBay for chambers. I've been running them side by side and its no competition. Thats a whole other issue. If scientific grade gear was reasonably priced many others would be agreeing with this assessment. By next year this will be common knowledge. 

2cents

wize up!


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

very well said. I couldnt agree more!

I was going to buy a harbor freight (princess auto for canadians) electric vacuum, but if it anything like its other tools.. I am going to stay far far away. built very cheaply and missing many handy features just to cut down on the price.

very interesting on what you have to say about the vacuum chamber. I am on the never ending search for the PERFECT vac chamber. seems its not easy! the vac-it-pro is not a home made one. what is your opinion on that kind?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 16, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> I'll just say it and try to not be rude about it. From my experience the harbor freight vacuums are seriously inferior compared to larger, and more expensive, vacuum pumps like the ones from JB and Yellowjacket. A deeper vac allows you to purge in a shorter amount of time at lower temps, resulting in more flavor retention and potentially a more complete purge. Once I upgraded from harborfreight to JB my erlz stepped up in terms of stability and flavor. Plus the lack of cut-off valve on the harborfreight series can lead to vacuum oil contaminating the chamber. All professional vacs have cut off valves built in, for keeping the contents under vacuum while the vac is off.
> 
> 2cents
> 
> wize up!


Word, no I understand completely - Harbor Freight is entry level. I usually tell people new to vacuums to try out the harbor freight because it's idiot proof (minus the cut off valve). For instance - you can drop the Harbor freight pump from above your head, or into the pool, and destroy it because your a dumbass. However, as long as you spent $20 on the warranty, in addition to the $150 for the pump, you can go get a new one and keep purging and learning.


My reasoning is that many people are unwilling to even spend the $150 on a pump, and would rather whip terrible hash oil than spend any money. Yuck. No thanks I don't want to try your "budder".

So yes, I always tell people to drop the $150+20 for a harbor freight 2 stage, and to make sure to add the extra time required to make sure it's fully purged. If they find they like making hash oil then I would always recommend buying a closed system and a better pump. But the most people start out on open systems with entry level vacuums. 2 stage $150 vacuum is always better than a 1 stage $70 vacuum I say.  That's my reasoning for continually suggesting the Habor Freight, at least.

As for my own information, what do you recommend for someone like me who is pretty used to this stuff by now? I'm on my second harbor freight and ready to upgrade for non commercial, personal use. I've seen pumps ranging from $400-$1000 but I'm not sure which would be the most appropriate for vacuum purging oil. I've been meaning to get a new one, but haven't had any crops to run until now. Also didn't feel like making a blind purchase one night. 

Thanks for contributing, brother. I'm sure everyone reading, including myself appreciates it.


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 16, 2013)

I went thru many HarborFreights along the way. A trick for all of you is to put the harbor freight pumps on a power strip, put the pump power switch to the "on" position and leave it there because it often breaks. Use the power strip as your power switch instead of the one built into the pump. This prevents breaking that switch, the #1 problem with harbor freight pumps. And a two-stage harbor freight is better than a more expensive mastercool one stage. 

I like the JB series, retails around $550. They are built to be serviced not replaced. Change your oil as often as affordable I say. The oil exhaust vapor comes out of a hose connect and you vent the vapor outside. This is not possible with harborfreight's design. A HUGE HEALTH RISK ASSOCIATED WITH MAKING SHATTER IS INHALATION OF THE VACUUM PUMP OIL. This vapor is terrible on your lungs and very stable, meaning it takes a long time to go away. Please avoid inhaling this vacuump pump oil vapor at all costs. 

I tested the Ebay chambers (100 to $200), just search vacuum chamber on ebay and they come up, basically stock pots with a rigged up piece of plastic for the top allowing vacuum, with a release valve. There is a threaded hole on the top, that allows the the pump to attach to the vessel. This must be hand tightened and continually retightened. These big chambers allow folks to do purge big runs, but the physics of larger purge vessels tend towards incomplete purging. The smaller the vessel, the deeper the overall vacuum achievable. 

3 gallon ebay unit.






This is a scientific vacuum chamber. There is a cut off valve leading to the pump, to really hold deep vacuum. Also the additional release valve. The pump is attached to the chamber via a hose clamp instead of threading, so this crucial stress point is replaceable, unlike the ebay units.


----------



## poplars (Jan 16, 2013)

so as far as the TI vs quartz thing, this isn't necessarily a health thing vs a taste thing correct? it seems like the things people allude to as far as health and TI is based on very anecdotal information.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 16, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Word, no I understand completely - Harbor Freight is entry level. I usually tell people new to vacuums to try out the harbor freight because it's idiot proof (minus the cut off valve). For instance - you can drop the Harbor freight pump from above your head, or into the pool, and destroy it because your a dumbass. However, as long as you spent $20 on the warranty, in addition to the $150 for the pump, you can go get a new one and keep purging and learning.
> 
> 
> My reasoning is that many people are unwilling to even spend the $150 on a pump, and would rather whip terrible hash oil than spend any money. Yuck. No thanks I don't want to try your "budder".
> ...


awesome information


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

this is the pump I was going to buy.. 5cfm seems pretty decent. what do you guys think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/200866988441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and ive looked into those scientific desiccators... theyre like 800$. couldnt a person simply buy a ball valve, 2 hose clamps, and put it in between the tank and the pump to close off when a vacuum is achieved?


----------



## benchulmanweed (Jan 16, 2013)

noob here with nooby question

been readin this and many other bho/concentrate threads, also started seeing more and more vapor things at my lhs's and they really interested me. my state, mass, recently went medical so i can only assume the dab life will spread out here and i sure dont mind being a pioneer. 

1 question, so for my 1st bho, i dont particularly wanna pay for a vacuum thing. would multiple courses of whipping/stirring and heating (performed in a gentle manner with the utmost care) be sufficient to remove most of the butane ? what role does time as a variable have to play in this ? i think sr verde did a batch and let it sit unmolested for like a month.. should i do something like that ? *in short, whats the best method toget out the most butane w/o creating a vacuum ?* assuming i cannot make a vacuum with household objects


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

evaporate all the butane off outside, then I boil some water on the stove, or just below boiling point. the set the oil dish into the dish of boiling water and watch the oil bubble... essentially getting the bowl real hot.

you can also spread it out very very thin and put it in the oven at a very low temp (not sure exactly) and monitor it.

I have been doing it (wrong some would say) for years without a vacuum, and possible under purging. as have thousands of others. its not critical that you use a vacuum. I would estimate that if you do the very hot water trick to cook off the butane, it gets around 97% of it out. then if you put it in the oven or boiling water after all the visible butane is gone and its an oil not a liquid. it gets it to near 99% I would estimate. then the vacuum purge takes out that final 1 or 2% and makes it super pure.

time is pretty important, as well as keeping it constantly hot/warm (approx 100F), and thinned out over a large surface area. thin it out, put it in oven at 90-120F or so for maybe an hour or 2 (monitor it just in case) and see how that turns out. should be good enough to go by then (by my standards... im no hippy though. 98-99% is good enough for me)


----------



## benchulmanweed (Jan 16, 2013)

^very helpful thank you, ill do the initial hot water baths outside, once again inside in a HWB and then in my oven. 

one more q, when it comes to your extracting tube what dimensions do you prefer ? i have a .5" diameter x 1.5' length tube that i could cut down (probs only gonna make 1/4-1/2 o batch) but then i thought hmm maybe a smaller diameter and longer length would extract better. I have nothing scientific other than gut feeling to back this up. maybe since oil has to travel a greater distance... well idk. the right way to do this is test each tube side by side maybe ill just do that, unless anyone can lend expertise ?


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 16, 2013)

I personally find that longer, skinnier tubes work better than a short fat fucker... it helps if you imagine it to the extreme. Imagine a 1 inch diameter tube thats 2 feet long.. would work great. now imagine a tube thats 2 inches tall but a foot in diameter.. basically looks like a frisbee.. it would suck. so with that theory.. skinnier + longer = better. .5" inside diameter might be a little small though.. its hard to say. it could work I suppose for small batches.

if its normal ol tube, which it kinda sounds like, I would recommend NOT using it. there is special plastics to be used.. or even better. glass or stainless steel.

while you dont have to invest in a fancy expensive vacuum pump, its very important that you got all the other right tools.

and I cant stress this enough. spray the butane, and evap it *outside*. no sparks, no nothing. dont flip any switches, no previously smoked, still smouldering cigarette butts. no friends showing up with a pre-lit fatty. no anything. even static electricity can cause a explosion. just be extremely cautious for 10 mins until the butane is evaporated and dissipated. 

I just met up with a guy ive known for a while... and I never realized, but all the skin on his arms has been skin grafted. turns he blew up butane oil making it indoors once in a bathroom. melted his pants to his legs, extractor blew up the palm of his hand, ruined the house, it was bad. the fan was off, he turned it on after spraying several cans, and boom. the spark in the fan is what did it, it wasnt intrinsically safe, which is normal for a bathroom fan. it blew all the doors and windows out of the floor he was on, he said it lifted the fuckin roof and cracked the connection where the wall meets the ceiling. it can be some serious shit. do it safe and do it properly, and youll absolutely love it.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 17, 2013)

Our experiments support that diameters under an inch were more efficient than larger diameter single pass columns. They are easier to reliably pack so that the butane doesn't just find an easy way through and the injection end has better coverage. We still add a wadded up coffee filter in the injection end, to dissipate and spread out the butane flow.


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 17, 2013)

I dont understand why you would want a wadded up coffee filter at the end though. seems like it would stop all the intense butane stream and just rely on drips??

what so you guys find best is for the exhausting end? my extractor has a screw on cap with 5 holes that are very very small. about the size of a small sewing needle and there is 5 of them. should I add more? plug some off? or what?


----------



## Matt Rize (Jan 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> *I dont understand why you would want a wadded up coffee filter at the end though*. seems like it would stop all the intense butane stream and just rely on drips??
> 
> what so you guys find best is for the exhausting end? my extractor has a screw on cap with 5 holes that are very very small. about the size of a small sewing needle and there is 5 of them. should I add more? plug some off? or what?


To reduce/minimize blowback when changing cans if you run open, in addition to spreading out the stream of solvents.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 17, 2013)

benchulmanweed said:


> 1 question, so for my 1st bho, i dont particularly wanna pay for a vacuum thing. would multiple courses of whipping/stirring and heating (performed in a gentle manner with the utmost care) be sufficient to remove most of the butane





Sr. Verde said:


> My reasoning is that many people are unwilling to even spend the $150 on a pump, and would rather whip terrible hash oil than spend any money. Yuck. No thanks I don't want to try your "budder".




Told ya. People aren't willing to spend the money to be safe. To each his own, though.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad I can purge in a 6000 dollar commercial food vacuum sealing machine...

But if I couldn't, I'm sure I would make the cheap harbor freight 2 stage work for me. I blast into Pyrex, and love that I can just put the whole pyrex dish inside the cryo-vac machine


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 17, 2013)

hmm. interesting. ill have to try the wadded up coffee filter thing next time. when I pull the butane can out, I pull out slowly and aim it away (here come the jokes) from the dish, there isnt usually any major pressure, but it does sometimes spray out a few tiny chunks. thats when using my small honey bee extractor.

I have a larger one "queen bee" that I can fit 120 grams in. it built up some MAJOR pressure. took 1 full can before anything even came out. that was a first. I was trying to be quiet and make the oil sneaky on my balcony, and when I pulled the 2nd butane can out, it sounded like a jet engine was starting off. so I pulled the next one off slowly, and it made a loud whistle sound. not cool. maybe the coffee filter trick would have worked. im not using that big extractor anymore though! small and skinny one works way better


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been asked to perform an extraction service by some reputable people and they have been working w Eden Labs for 8 years. They asked me if I could extract caffiene w only co2 and water. So I said sure. The very first set of extractions I did showed them I knew what I was doing and it landed me work in a field doing what I love and yes get recognized by Eden as having skill in the art.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 18, 2013)

oilmkr420 said:


> View attachment 2485112I've been asked to perform an extraction service by some reputable people and they have been working w Eden Labs for 8 years. They asked me if I could extract caffiene w only co2 and water. So I said sure. The very first set of extractions I did showed them I knew what I was doing and it landed me work in a field doing what I love and yes get recognized by Eden as having skill in the art.


Hello brother Oilmkr, I just read your two starter threads and thought I recognized your style! Different names, different forums, eh?

SCFE CO2 extraction of caffiene form coffee beans is old news, so a little research may save you some experimenting. 

Good to see that you are still extracting for hire, and trust you still have a sponsor funding your research? Have those CO2 SCFE commercial interests worked out as well as you were hoping?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah these guys fund the R&D. They love the bitter kola extract and even get oil from me @ club prices! There is a whole lot of coffee extractions to go by, yet nothing on garcinia kola extract. UCLA is doing the 1st human study on the benefits of eating this extract. Wide claims like mmj, one claim is it gets it up for men. Another is it works equally as well on women. Its a very interesting product to work w and I get paid to play. I love my newly found career and it looks to be a great field to be in right now. Here was 5 lbs of plant matter that smelled just like coke.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 18, 2013)

View attachment 2485475Yeah these guys fund the R&D. They love the bitter kola extract and even get oil from me @ club prices! There is a whole lot of coffee extractions to go by, yet nothing on garcinia kola extract. UCLA is doing the 1st human study on the benefits of eating this extract. Wide claims like mmj, one claim is it gets it up for men. Another is it works equally as well on women. Its a very interesting product to work w and I get paid to play. I love my newly found career and it looks to be a great field to be in right now. Here was 5 lbs of plant matter that smelled just like coke.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 18, 2013)

oilmkr420 said:


> Yeah these guys fund the R&D. They love the bitter kola extract and even get oil from me @ club prices! There is a whole lot of coffee extractions to go by, yet nothing on garcinia kola extract.,.... *I love my newly found career and it looks to be a great field to be in right now. Here was 5 lbs of plant matter that smelled just like coke. *



i have never heard of bitter/kola extractions, ive barely heard of any extractions, you seem to be an extraction connoisseur.. do you have other journals in other threads/forums you can send me to to read? i feel you have mentioned/discussed plenty of good info across the web. could you please direct me in the right location! would much appreciate!


----------



## drolove (Jan 18, 2013)

made some bubble hash today and it came out green. anyone know whats up with that? used a electric beater to mix for about 20 mins and used bubble bags.


----------



## Robfather (Jan 19, 2013)

drolove said:


> made some bubble hash today and it came out green. anyone know whats up with that? used a electric beater to mix for about 20 mins and used bubble bags.


I think you might have let the water warm up too much dude. Anything other than ice cold will leach chlorophyll into the water


----------



## drolove (Jan 19, 2013)

had ice in it all the way through. some of the trim was pretty fresh. im thinking thats what it was.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 19, 2013)

drolove said:


> made some bubble hash today and it came out green. anyone know whats up with that? used a electric beater to mix for about 20 mins and used bubble bags.


Green is chlorophyll, which usually comes from overworking the material or using a beater with too much shear action. 

It can also come from fresh green material that isn't frozen first, to lock up the cholorphyll in ice.

You might try freezing your fresh material longer, and letting your ice bath and material sit longer to chill down before starting the beating.


----------



## drolove (Jan 19, 2013)

cool shit, thanks for the help on that guys!


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yo, I want to say what up to Roger and Eden Labs in Seattle, where my tap water sample smashed on their extract, and I did what they said couldn't be done, and pulled out a crystalline w just water and co2. They know me as the guy in Los Angeles who pulled a brown crystal powder and they have claimed to do just the same yet still no response to my numerous entries submitted. As cosub2 extractions. Wow I really went beyond my expectations w this youtube video I released over a year ago. None the less, Eden went back to the drawing board and am getting the attention of who I thought knew the biz. Thank you Eden Labs for your analysis.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 20, 2013)

drolove said:


> made some bubble hash today and it came out green. anyone know whats up with that? used a electric beater to mix for about 20 mins and used bubble bags.


You mixed way too hard too long.....mix by hand for 5-10 minutes with wooden spoon.


----------



## drolove (Jan 20, 2013)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> You mixed way too hard too long.....mix by hand for 5-10 minutes with wooden spoon.


ok cool ill try that next. i follow jorge cervantes's instructions. he used a beat for he said 30 mins. he got nothing but nice blonde kief.


----------



## EzExtractions (Jan 21, 2013)

researchkitty said:


> How can you call this crappy? Pffffffffffffft. It's MINE! =)


I know this is digging up an old post, and also that this member isnt even here any more. but i want to point this out to any one who is new and just viewing this thread. This is not pure BHO. In the pictures they showed them pouring the BHO into the dish while it still had HUGE butane bubbles in it and it was still like a liquid, I dont even want to begin to think about how much solvent was trapped in there. Your oils should be "Stable" when they are in consumable form. His stuff was so liquidy that he litterly just poured it from the pyrex into his dish. Fuggin EW!

again sorry to dig up an old post but i had to point this out


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 21, 2013)

EZ. regarding oil that color.. this is something ive noticed. it may or may not be true. what do you all think?

oil that is super super yellow/golden like that AND a liquid... thats not good. the reason it yellow is because of millions and millions of tiny tiny bubbles (ya know how when oil is thin.. or bubbles look yellow, while thick globs look black or brown? its because of light going through it. if its yellow like the above AND liquidy.. its full of tane bubbles, like mentioned. I can almost see/picture them, but I imagine if you looked at his oil real real close, you can see the microscopic bubbles.

if its dark gold, almost brown looking when its thick.. it usually means there isnt much bubbles/butane left in it, and its pretty damn good, especially if its rock hard shatter at room temp.

the exception to when yellow/golden oil is very good, is when its DRY in a solid form, not a liquid, after being vac purged and when its considered wax or honeycomb or whatever. 

Ive made some nice oil that was fresh, and un purged... I then left it sit out on a mildly warm surface for 2 or 3 days and it slowly bubbled out the butane... tiny tiny tiny bubbles, and lots of them. then they dried out and solidified in the bubble form. almost looked like an aero chocolate bar. at that point, it was very smooth, not liquidy, and pretty dark as there were no more bubbles left. which looks kinda like this, with not much tiny tiny bubbles:




stuff like this is butane bubbles... if you let it sit long enough, and thin enough. it will dry looking like that (with the bubbles) which is kinda what the above picture looks similar to I believe... thousands of microscopic bubbles letting light go through and making it look so yellow (notice how thick parts of the oil looks brown, black sometimes)



this has sat thinned out on a warm piece of metal for 4 days.. you can see on the left side it has begun to dry.. its barely a liquid anymore. its kinda cool. dont know why it looks so green... this oil was made from pure fuckin kief!!! there wasnt even any green to begin with. just yellow/white crystals 




and this is the bottom. 




now while that above piece might not be 100% absolutely fuckin* perfectly* purged... its good enough for me, and 99.9999% of people out there. it tastes great and has had several hours/days of drying time. good enough for the girls I get with.






which brings up the point.. is honey oil (shatter to be specific) a liquid, or a solid?? all depends what temperature I guess. same concept as glass... is glass a liquid or a solid? well depends how complicated ya wanna get.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 21, 2013)

whats honey oil? whats oil? whats honey? whats butter? there are sooooooo many terms :[ hash! ( or bho for now) 

and wow vac purge! for a moment i thought you bought a vac!! Ive never let something sit out in heat like that..

usually my heat is forced, and vac'd


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 21, 2013)

btw, if that process is just time consuming, but rather simple, and easy, i'd not get a vac, and continue perfecting what you got going, vac and heat pad, and what not, takes a lot of electricity i feel, over a few days out in he FREEE funlight


----------



## Weedz b Baked (Jan 22, 2013)

Mmmm dabs... (no vac)


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 22, 2013)

this threads gone downhill.


----------



## graab187 (Jan 22, 2013)

all that oil needs to be purged way more lol. besides a select few


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> this threads gone downhill.


It's gone downhill a lot.. it always comes back up though.


----------



## Weedz b Baked (Jan 22, 2013)

wow.. thanks.. I guess my shatter sucks...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

I wasn't talking about anyone in specific man.  Just responding to oakley about thread quality. 

No hate going on here .


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 22, 2013)

Weedz b Baked said:


> wow.. thanks.. I guess my shatter sucks...


he definitely was not talking about you your shatter was nice, using that surface area to your advantage is see. to me (IMO) i think its a better purge than vaccing.. but if i could do both, i would.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 22, 2013)

lol id post my oil but i dont wanna make everyone else feel bad


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 22, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> btw, if that process is just time consuming, but rather simple, and easy, i'd not get a vac, and continue perfecting what you got going, vac and heat pad, and what not, takes a lot of electricity i feel, over a few days out in he FREEE funlight


nah. what I use is the heat system in my apartment... its a radiator. basically just sends hot water around the base of the house in a very hot tube, which radiates heat. simple. well there is a little fin thing above it which stays fairly warm 24/7... so I jut the put the oil on that for a few days and it turns out like that. I havnt tried it with normal oil though, just oil made from kief.

seems like this place isnt very "beginner friendly" .. got a lot of snobby, stuck up "pussy lungs" in here that cant handle .001% butane remaining in their oil. its gotta be absolutely fucking perfect or they wont touch it and want nothing to do with you, which I find is a little ridiculous. theyll sit there and smoke a cigarette or drinking a coke and trash our nice oil, because its only be 99% purged. I find it funny. so much hate, and bashing I see here sometimes. for a bunch of stoners- oil smokers at that- you sure can be a bunch of dickheads. some of you take this a little too seriously. a lot of us dont spend all day, every day, and every dollar we got into weed and supplies. we got better shit to do.

purge your oil in a very hot water bath for 10-15 mins. play with it a little, and call it good, smoke your delicious oil and enjoy. never mind what these snobs online here saying that 90% of the oil posted sucks, and its poisonous for you, and were not doing it right because we dont work with commercial levels every day, just smoke what you made and enjoy it. beats smoking bud any day.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 22, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> lol id post my oil but i dont wanna make everyone else feel bad


oakley!!!! post that shiettttt, maybe make some action figures with it? isnt that where the spirit is supposed to be in this thread.

viagra for the thread ?? lets stop the nonsense

get some MJ in you how ever you please, positive vibes :]


----------



## EzExtractions (Jan 22, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> EZ. regarding oil that color.. this is something ive noticed. it may or may not be true. what do you all think?
> 
> oil that is super super yellow/golden like that AND a liquid... thats not good. the reason it yellow is because of millions and millions of tiny tiny bubbles (ya know how when oil is thin.. or bubbles look yellow, while thick globs look black or brown? its because of light going through it. if its yellow like the above AND liquidy.. its full of tane bubbles, like mentioned. I can almost see/picture them, but I imagine if you looked at his oil real real close, you can see the microscopic bubbles.
> 
> ...


lol i never said anything ab out color, but the fact that he poured it into his dish while there was still butane evaporating is a tell tale sign that shit was hella under purged, shit, the stuff you posted was more purged than this


----------



## Guzias1 (Jan 22, 2013)

anyone find this amusing? i tend to spend too much time looking at bubbles.. , its like watching bud grow... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOKq1nBhQmE


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 23, 2013)

Be careful with the mason jar.. could always implode under pressure.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 23, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> lol id post my oil but i dont wanna make everyone else feel bad


i dont feel bad anymore. i used too, lol, but this thread was my inspiration to improve my methods. this is where i learned what good hash and oil extractions look like and all tips and tricks to getting them, my methods have improved, i now know whats up with the oils my next run is 100% g13 ill get a pic waitn on the trim to dry.


----------



## EzExtractions (Jan 23, 2013)

im gonna try my hand at a bubble bags and a bubble machine, using fresh froze trim and bud. Any pointers for me? ive already watched the 15 min matt rize vid on youtube. im kinda confused on what microplaning is can any one explain that to me? something about hardening up the bubble hash, then grating it with some form of cheese grater to make it into small chunks so it doesnt turn black,. i dunno some one was telling me bout that can any one help


----------



## Strobe (Jan 24, 2013)

whats up guys? Making my first run from what I've learned on this thread! ISO-oil I will report back.
shatter like once dried my first time around! thanks Sr. Verde


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 25, 2013)

Like your quote, sounds like I'm vile! So when you guys had had enough tane like I did, you seek an alternative. It spans very complex areas and I try making it simple w live demos. Its your best shot at understanding.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 25, 2013)

I highly advise not to go w isoprpyl extractions as it produces the ghettoest extract around town. That shits so bunk it left no resin or oil on my Ti nail, just a bunch of gunk. Try isobutane instead my friend. Its more available and I get ronson @ 7-11, but they be ganking.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 26, 2013)

heres that g13 bho i was talking about making, came out wonderfully


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't know why it wont upload in portrait.
4 gm from an oz of Girl Scout sugar-leaf.


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 28, 2013)

You see the most attractive feature about co2 is how bubu trim is transformed into very desired product. Sure one can tell w ease if its from flower or leaf, but damn seems a bit wasteful since bubutane is very limited in the amount of available cannabinoids it can dissolve. If your going to use buds your most thorough depletion of desired compounds of interest use co2. It works harder so it gives a relief from all the tension bubutane has being solvent of choice. Now it can easily be sent in a scfe where it does the most depleting, as a supercritical fluid.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh really? Specifically which cannabinoid or other terpene will n-Butane not readily dissolve or mix with at any ratio?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 28, 2013)

When I do an extraction I am shooting for FAME. I also target a small protion of polar compounds that complete the spectrum of flavanoids, cannabinoids, and terpenes. It is this small polar area butane can't touch. There is also non-polar constituents that are neglected. So butane can't dissolve a large portion of a complete extract, polar regions, and pentane/hexane regions are also ignored.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Expain FAME?

Which specific non polar constituets does butane, pentane, and hexane miss?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 31, 2013)

WHere have you posted on your CO2 supercritical extraction procedure? Is the equipment easily obtained and used?


----------



## oilmkr420 (Jan 31, 2013)

For the backyard co2 extractions, it is pretty common equipment, not to expensive, and not a whole lot of extra tools needed. Here's the thing, like butane there is some danger and in untrained hands, its a bomb ready to go off. So I don't post instructions because having it on paper helps, but may confuse and even contradict what you may believe. But there's knowing your peeps were propely trained and fear of an accident is greatly reduced. It takes about 3 hrs usually but I had them last longer by far. You can gmail me at [email protected] I'm in L.A.


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2013)

Let me get this back on point...

Chem Dawg ICE WAX 120-160 micron shot using three different lights. Sun/Shade/Flash






ICE WAX "GREASE"






SHATTER BROS






TEAM ICE WAX


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 2, 2013)

AND THE OTHER STUFF...


PHILPOT BY MIKE PHILPOT











FREEK DOME (ELECTROFORMED)






A PIMP NAMED SHATTERBROS






AGENT ORANGE SHATTER BROS (WITH AN ORANGE JOLLY RANCHER)






SFV OG SHATTER BROS






SLEESTACK SHATTER BROS






CHEM DAWG 73 MICRON ICE WAX (PRE DRYING AND CURING)






SORRY FOR SHOUTING IM JUST REALLY FARKING STOKED ON THIS PHILPOT/AGENT ORANGE COMBO 

<DROPS THE MIC, WALKS AWAY>


----------



## vacpurge (Feb 2, 2013)

god damn. very nice. I would like to see what that ice wax looks like when it is heated/melted, would it turn into an oil?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2013)

<walks to the middle of the stage, picks up the mic off the floor>

well, give it up for matt rize everybody!


----------



## RedMan420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn Mr.Rize that's killa bro


----------



## Californicater (Feb 2, 2013)

Matt Rize, are you coming to the La cup, competing, or at least sending some Ice Wax to school us in SoCal?


----------



## bassgrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

i know im year late, but u should prob now that using the pop bottles means your extracting the plastic in it. unless u wantto smoke palstic extract, aka cancer, then do do that. EVER


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 2, 2013)

heres my 1st and 2nd go at making concentrates. ive been reading and following all your guys methods. i hope im getting it right. the green dragon oil is top notch. but the keif iso oil is the BOMB!!!!!!! 2 rips and i was ripped for 4 hrs. the first 2 hrs were "stupid" ripped. i couldnt get shit done around the house. lol



1st pic is 2g's of top quality keif into an ISO oil (mainly pineapple express, chocolope, GDP)
6oz 91% iso
double filtered (non-bleached coffee filter)
hot bath (dbl broiler) and fan dried
purged 170* for 1hr, 48hr in cupboard

for some reason, this is more like a shatter (if im correct). as its cool and sitting on my glass plate, its a solid, not gummy or oil like my green dragon tincture oil. 


2nd pic is a green dragon tincture to green dragon oil
hot bath (dbl broiler) and fan dried
purged for 1hr at 170*, then 48hrs in cupboard





i am open to any and all comments, (good or bad), or tips. like i said, this is attempt number 1 and 2 at the concentrate thing.


----------



## MightyBoosh0420 (Feb 6, 2013)

My question is as follows:

If your trim/buds were ground up too fine would that possibly hinder the thc and resin from being fully flushed out of the center marijuana being extracted? As in the ground up product compressed too tightly with the pressure of your butane can preventing full penetration and only allowing the butane to flow around the outside of the column of product inside your tube?


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 7, 2013)

MightyBoosh0420 said:


> My question is as follows:
> 
> If your trim/buds were ground up too fine would that possibly hinder the thc and resin from being fully flushed out of the center marijuana being extracted? As in the ground up product compressed too tightly with the pressure of your butane can preventing full penetration and only allowing the butane to flow around the outside of the column of product inside your tube?


go try running some liquid over powder and watch what happens. voila.. answer
its amazing how common sense isnt so common....


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 7, 2013)

bassgrowth said:


> i know im year late, but u should prob now that using the pop bottles means your extracting the plastic in it. unless u wantto smoke palstic extract, aka cancer, then do do that. EVER


this point has been argued to death, you are incredibly wrong just fyi.


----------



## zincleadore (Feb 7, 2013)

I found this uses for bitter Kola and you will be amazed with what I found in...You will like me for this:


http://garciniakola.weebly.com


----------



## dangledo (Feb 7, 2013)

i hate you for triple posting your spam shit.


----------



## trouble27 (Feb 22, 2013)

well ive been taking in this thread for a minute and i have learned a few things thanks


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;FVdfDoXHdZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVdfDoXHdZc[/video]


----------



## trouble27 (Feb 22, 2013)

thats a sick ass piece samwell i dig all the artwork u blow that by chance


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 22, 2013)

nope gnosy


----------



## EzExtractions (Feb 22, 2013)

gnosy is a boss!


----------



## Truninjalo420 (Mar 5, 2013)

Butane is a solvent that contains petroleum, after the gas evaporates your left with 2 things: tri-comb, and petroleum. thus this being a bond of THC and oil/petroleum. same concept with carbon fiber; and OIL RESIN hardens when it dries. it is most def oil homie


----------



## DabsonDABS (Mar 21, 2013)

how much would one expect to yield from 15-25 Ps of trim? and what extractor would be best since its gonna be a lot of work?


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 22, 2013)

DabsonDABS said:


> how much would one expect to yield from 15-25 Ps of trim? and what extractor would be best since its gonna be a lot of work?


We haven't found a cheaper or more effective way to extract large quantities than a Terpenator at about $0.04 per gram decarboxylated and about $0.12/gram in shatter. 

We typically yield 10/12% oil from trim. 25 pounds (11,320 grams) of trim should produce about 1100 grams of oil.


----------



## DabsonDABS (Mar 22, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We haven't found a cheaper or more effective way to extract large quantities than a Terpenator at about $0.04 per gram decarboxylated and about $0.12/gram in shatter.
> 
> We typically yield 10/12% oil from trim. 25 pounds (11,320 grams) of trim should produce about 1100 grams of oil.


i see, im leaning toward a stainless steel extractor since im sure i will be doing a lot of runs bc of all the trim i have. i also heard of purging by placing grow lamps under the plate. anyone ever tried that?


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 23, 2013)

A lamp will provide enough heat, but how are you going to control it unless it is also dimmable?


----------



## DabsonDABS (Mar 23, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> A lamp will provide enough heat, but how are you going to control it unless it is also dimmable?



youre right. so i did a couple test runs yestrday n purged it in the oven. today im gonna try purging it as im blasting it on to the pyrex since i have an oven to warm up a turkeyim thinking keeping it at 150 as im blasting, any tips?


----------



## DabsonDABS (Mar 23, 2013)

so just purchased a 2.5 CFM vacuum pum, now im going to buy a desiccator but not sure what kind or which, ive heard of some imploding. i want 3 gallon, i seen a pyrex one just wondering what would be best?


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 24, 2013)

We use a glass lab dessicator with the hot plate inside, which but you can also use a metal vacuum pot with a Lexan lid, as used in the epoxy casting industry for degassing. That appears to be what most folks are using, in conjunction with an exterior hot plate.

We just ordered a used 12" X 14" X 9" Napco vacuum oven off E-bay for $550, and after paying for a lab dessicator and hot plate, the incremental difference is small, if any, so you might also check those out.


----------



## DabsonDABS (Mar 24, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We use a glass lab dessicator with the hot plate inside, which but you can also use a metal vacuum pot with a Lexan lid, as used in the epoxy casting industry for degassing. That appears to be what most folks are using, in conjunction with an exterior hot plate.
> 
> We just ordered a used 12" X 14" X 9" Napco vacuum oven off E-bay for $550, and after paying for a lab dessicator and hot plate, the incremental difference is small, if any, so you might also check those out.


Ok that makes sense, I'm looking at this bel-art scienceware desiccator vacuum chamber, n I was wondering if I could put a hot plate inside of it while I'm purging. How hot do u have the hot plate inside the chamber?


----------



## rastakolnikov (Mar 24, 2013)

Truninjalo420 said:


> Butane is a solvent that contains petroleum, after the gas evaporates your left with 2 things: tri-comb, and petroleum. thus this being a bond of THC and oil/petroleum. same concept with carbon fiber; and OIL RESIN hardens when it dries. it is most def oil homie


Not even close to true...


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 24, 2013)

DabsonDABS said:


> Ok that makes sense, I'm looking at this bel-art scienceware desiccator vacuum chamber, n I was wondering if I could put a hot plate inside of it while I'm purging. How hot do u have the hot plate inside the chamber?


Depends on what you are doing, but we range from 115F to about 140F.


----------



## DabsonDABS (Mar 30, 2013)

So I did a few trial runs before my pump gets here n I can purge it correctly. But so far I'm having two problems. The first is as I'm blasting into dish (into Pyrex dish only not in water or griddle) it comes out a nice yellow/golden color but when I'm scraping it turns a lot darker. The second problem is when I'm scraping it the bho hardens. I read that dehydrating it prior to extraction would keep it from turning dark, but the trim n nugs I use are already pretty dried. My vacuum n chamber aren't here yet but would that help to keep it from getting hard? #needhelp


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Hard is good as it means you are still in mostly carboxylic acid form. Drying material partially decarboxylates it, and decarboxylated oil is darker than carboxylic acid.

Oil always turns darker with thicker films, because of the Beers Lambert effect. One layer may look like transparent stained glass, and two layers will be many shades darker and almost opaque. Bragging rights shatter pictures are always taken in thin films.

The lightest shatters are from young Sativas, extracted still green but fresh frozen.

A vacuum chamber will allow you to purge at lower temperatures, to maintain lighter colors.


----------



## str8sativa (Apr 1, 2013)

DabsonDABS said:


> So I did a few trial runs before my pump gets here n I can purge it correctly. But so far I'm having two problems. The first is as I'm blasting into dish (into Pyrex dish only not in water or griddle) it comes out a nice yellow/golden color but when I'm scraping it turns a lot darker. The second problem is when I'm scraping it the bho hardens. I read that dehydrating it prior to extraction would keep it from turning dark, but the trim n nugs I use are already pretty dried. My vacuum n chamber aren't here yet but would that help to keep it from getting hard? #needhelp



just puit it over heat and it will get gooey again and srape over heat so it doesnt shott shit everywhere


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 3, 2013)

so i finally decided hey why not, lets post something.... last time i mentioned i didnt wanna make you all feel bad, well fuck that today im showing off.

Purple Grizzley Oil
22g

Approx 3/8ths of an inch thick in the dish.



Even with flash on, Extremely clear.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd dab that. Looks like it was well vac purged. I dig the micro bubbles.


----------



## DabsonDABS (Apr 3, 2013)

str8sativa said:


> just puit it over heat and it will get gooey again and srape over heat so it doesnt shott shit everywhere


But when it cools, will it just go back to being hard?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 6, 2013)

Guilty pleasure  I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Hee, hee, hee, purdy extract bro! Just begging to be sampled!

It would be even purdier if you backlighted the sample for bragging rights. I've found sunlight to be best for that purpose, though alas we seldom see it around here in the winter.........


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 7, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Hee, hee, hee, purdy extract bro! Just begging to be sampled!
> 
> It would be even purdier if you backlighted the sample for bragging rights. I've found sunlight to be best for that purpose, though alas we seldom see it around here in the winter.........


lol you referring to me?


----------



## Matt Rize (Apr 8, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'd dab that. Looks like it was well vac purged. I dig the micro bubbles.


This guy ^^^ Forgot to use the sarcasm font


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 8, 2013)

Matt Rize said:


> This guy ^^^ Forgot to use the sarcasm font


actually it did spend a couple hrs under vacuum buddy... Fail <3 (not often i do that on your part there matt)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2013)

It looked dabbable to me.. Yes it could be more refined, but I'd still hit that shit.


Better than 98% of the failbudder I see everyone have around here .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Apr 9, 2013)

On another note, I just got a quarter gram of shatter gifted to me from a patient. Haven't dabbed in a while, time to medicate. 

edit:
Really nice, really dry shatter. Dabbed super smooth.








late night dunks, erryone.


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 10, 2013)

It seems If you don't have as good oil as someone else all the sudden its the worst thing in the world. I don't get it


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 10, 2013)

Orlandocb said:


> It seems If you don't have as good oil as someone else all the sudden its the worst thing in the world. I don't get it


matt just likes to give everyone a hard time, 100% guaranteed mine will lab test just as high or higher than anyone elses around 

what i would love to try is a lab test done on a butane and iso extraction of identical base materials.


----------



## DabsonDABS (Apr 14, 2013)

So did my third test run, first with my vac. I did 8oz of pure trim n only trim, trim is a few weeks old not moist. My extractor fits 90 grams but only put 56 n used two cans per run(1can power5 per oz) n only got 8g of wax I can't see where I'm going wrong, I blasted on to Pyrex dish in warm water. I feel like I yield more when I pack 90g in the extractor, but this last time it was loosely packed n I had a lot of space left. But I did see a better product after 3 hours of vac purge than before without the vac. Here's a pic of 4g of the 8 I got. Am I crazy or is 8g very little for a half P of trim? I need advice


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 14, 2013)

DabsonDABS said:


> So did my third test run, first with my vac. I did 8oz of pure trim n only trim, trim is a few weeks old not moist. My extractor fits 90 grams but only put 56 n used two cans per run(1can power5 per oz) n only got 8g of wax I can't see where I'm going wrong, I blasted on to Pyrex dish in warm water. I feel like I yield more when I pack 90g in the extractor, but this last time it was loosely packed n I had a lot of space left. But I did see a better product after 3 hours of vac purge than before without the vac. Here's a pic of 4g of the 8 I got. Am I crazy or is 8g very little for a half P of trim? I need advice


highly depends on the trim. also lose packed material in a bho extraction leads to a lower yeild, same with hard pack... need a nice happy medium in between with a medium-fine grind of the material, will help maximize your output


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn all this oil looks so nice, gunna bho some bubba trim soon!


----------



## DabsonDABS (Apr 15, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> highly depends on the trim. also lose packed material in a bho extraction leads to a lower yeild, same with hard pack... need a nice happy medium in between with a medium-fine grind of the material, will help maximize your output


I see, how do u think the end product looked? That pic was after 3 hours in the vac, it basically stopped reacting to the vac n I kept getting it to 29.6hg n it wouldn't do anything any more, I wanted it to get harder should I put I back in?


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 15, 2013)

DabsonDABS said:


> I see, how do u think the end product looked? That pic was after 3 hours in the vac, it basically stopped reacting to the vac n I kept getting it to 29.6hg n it wouldn't do anything any more, I wanted it to get harder should I put I back in?


looks good, if you want to get that clear consistency without the bubbles
just reheat it but not under vacuum until it melts back flat.. will look twice as pretty 
wont change a damn way about how it smokes tho


----------



## farawayforager (Apr 16, 2013)

First post. I have done a lot of research on extraction techniques and I fail to understand why sealed extractions are not more common at home. I feel like running the butane above its boiling point and at low pressure during the entire extraction does not fully dissolve every bit of oil that the plant has to offer. This is the advantage of supercritical CO2, it will dissolve compounds like a liquid state but flow through material like a gas. Anyways, since we do not want butane to go supercritical for safety reasons, I think it stands to reason that we should be soaking plant matter in liquid butane below its boiling point for extended periods. Temperatures this low are easily achieved in an average home freezer. For the past six months I have been extracting oils exactly this way in a stainless steel vessel. Using the same amount of solvent I typically extract twenty percent more oil than when I was using a boro glass tube. Honestly I want to know what everyone's opinion on this method is and are their concerns with leaving the plant material in the solvent for periods of up to three hours. I have started a blog for the vessel I build and sell here at jyindustries.blogspot.com . Please don't take this as a cheap promo, I have never posted on these forums before and so have had no feedback on my research. I am working on videos for my methods and instructions. Those will be up on youtube soon.

The jist of what I do is use a dessicant to dry the flowers for a couple of days until they are suuuuuuper brittle, throw them in the vessel with three glass marbles,seal it and into freezer, empty butane into vessel, into freezer again and shake ever so often, empty through 25 micron stainless screen into purge dish, and repeat desired number of times until all oil is extracted. To my knowledge so long as I remove as much water as possible the increase soak time shouldn't yield extra water solubles. In fact my oils always wind up reddish orangish brown, never green. Anyways, comments desired.


----------



## Irieking (Apr 17, 2013)

I got an important question.... Can you use galvanized steel if necessary? I found a 12inch long 1inch wide pipe wanna know if it's safe enough compared to the current ABS Tubing setup I use?


----------



## Matt607 (Apr 17, 2013)

man the cops here would never know what that is
what's the smell like?


----------



## Irieking (Apr 17, 2013)

The smell I get is mild butane cuz I don't purge with vacuum and dank bud


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 18, 2013)

Irieking said:


> I got an important question.... Can you use galvanized steel if necessary? I found a 12inch long 1inch wide pipe wanna know if it's safe enough compared to the current ABS Tubing setup I use?


Not a good idea to use zinc. Here is a link to the MSDS http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9925476 which shows: 

Routes of Entry: Inhalation. Ingestion.

Toxicity to Animals:
LD50: Not available. LC50: Not available.
Chronic Effects on Humans: Not available.
Other Toxic Effects on Humans: Slightly hazardous in case of skin contact (irritant), of ingestion, of inhalation.
Special Remarks on Toxicity to Animals: Not available.
Special Remarks on Chronic Effects on Humans: Not available.
Special Remarks on other Toxic Effects on Humans:
Acute Potential Health Effects: Skin: May cause skin irritation. Dermal exposure to zinc may produce leg pains, fatigue,
anorexia and weight loss. Eyes: May cause eye irritation. Ingestion: May be harmul if swallowed. May cause digestive tract
irritation with tightness in throat, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, loss of appetite, malaise, abdominal pain. fever, and chills.
May affect behavior/central nervous system and autonomic nervous system with ataxia, lethargy, staggering gait, mild
derrangement in cerebellar function, lightheadness, dizzness, irritability, muscular stiffness, and pain. May also affect blood.
Inhalation: Inhalation of zinc dust or fumes may cause respiratory tract and mucous membrane irritation with cough and chest
pain. It can also cause "metal fume fever", a flu-like condition characterized appearance of chills, headached fever, maliase,
fatigue, sweating, extreme thirst, aches in the legs and chest, and difficulty in breathing. A sweet taste may also be be present
in metal fume fever, as well as a dry throat, aches, nausea, and vomiting, and pale grey cyanosis. The toxicological properties
of this substance have not been fully investisgated.


----------



## Irieking (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you a bunch


----------



## dieselhound (Apr 27, 2013)

Love my Oven VAc. Blast into square pyrex cake pan (in boiling water). Place in oven vac at approx. 120 deg. 29.5hg for 3 hours. Straight fire!!!

I just set the oven temp, vac and forget it. Easy! Easy! Easy! My best mmj purchase ever.


----------



## Wad419 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've just recently started getting into concentrates and iiiiiii dig it. I live in a small town in E Ky and have worked very hard to procure a hookup on the left coast. I know enough.... I think I know enough about em to not get "had" as far as what's good, what's not and how much to pay etc... Well here is my first BHOmb sack. It's 7.2g of purple Urkle "shatter". I dropped $280 for the 1/4. I was under the impression that quality shatter was pretty much transparent. Any truth to that? And is there any correlation between color and potency? Any input would greatly be appreciated. Hey, I'm justa guy that likes to blaze. Live life to love & love to live life. Oh, and I'm always down for some knowledge, esp things I put in my body.


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 28, 2013)

farawayforager said:


> First post. I have done a lot of research on extraction techniques and I fail to understand why sealed extractions are not more common at home. I feel like running the butane above its boiling point and at low pressure during the entire extraction does not fully dissolve every bit of oil that the plant has to offer. This is the advantage of supercritical CO2, it will dissolve compounds like a liquid state but flow through material like a gas. Anyways, since we do not want butane to go supercritical for safety reasons, I think it stands to reason that we should be soaking plant matter in liquid butane below its boiling point for extended periods. Temperatures this low are easily achieved in an average home freezer. For the past six months I have been extracting oils exactly this way in a stainless steel vessel. Using the same amount of solvent I typically extract twenty percent more oil than when I was using a boro glass tube. Honestly I want to know what everyone's opinion on this method is and are their concerns with leaving the plant material in the solvent for periods of up to three hours. I have started a blog for the vessel I build and sell here at jyindustries.blogspot.com . Please don't take this as a cheap promo, I have never posted on these forums before and so have had no feedback on my research. I am working on videos for my methods and instructions. Those will be up on youtube soon.
> 
> The jist of what I do is use a dessicant to dry the flowers for a couple of days until they are suuuuuuper brittle, throw them in the vessel with three glass marbles,seal it and into freezer, empty butane into vessel, into freezer again and shake ever so often, empty through 25 micron stainless screen into purge dish, and repeat desired number of times until all oil is extracted. To my knowledge so long as I remove as much water as possible the increase soak time shouldn't yield extra water solubles. In fact my oils always wind up reddish orangish brown, never green. Anyways, comments desired.


I personally perform butane soaks in stainless thermos. Have soaked for about 3-4 hrs with little loss of liquid butane. I also use a 25micron filter. I don't put the thermos back into the freezer though. Normally it has been 30F when performing soaks anyways. I've also been winterizing my BHO recently. I'm also curious why there aren't more people soaking with butane but I don't care much. Well I'm kinda busy but later I will check out your blog.


----------



## Guzias1 (Apr 29, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> so i finally decided hey why not, lets post something.... last time i mentioned i didnt wanna make you all feel bad, well fuck that today im showing off.
> 
> Purple Grizzley Oil
> 22g
> ...





Sr. Verde said:


> On another note, I just got a quarter gram of shatter gifted to me from a patient. Haven't dabbed in a while, time to medicate.
> 
> edit:
> Really nice, really dry shatter. Dabbed super smooth.
> ...



Pao!


----------



## 650baquet (Apr 29, 2013)

I want to call that last oil picture "agent orange" haha


----------



## porterg843 (May 4, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas for drying fresh trim ice water hash? i dried it for 2 days on a 10 micron silkscreen and i ended up with with a very taffy like concentrate to soft to break up for further drying. I have read so many conflicting ways to dry it and from what i can tell the best is to just leave it alone. Any "educated" opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## trichmasta (May 5, 2013)

Break up patties for more surface area...this will speed up th drying process for sure. Usually between 10-24 hours ime


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

I'd say this counts as a concentrate. even though its an edible concentrate, it was made through very similar methods.

5 runs of material stuffed into a 1 quart mason jar, double boiled with everrclear 3-4 mins each run, evaporated off into 4 oz of extra virgin coconut oil and 4 teaspoons of soy lecithin 


and capsules...


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 6, 2013)

I've been dabbing some terriBHO lately at work. People keep bringing it in. Nobody takes the time to purge. I'm getting tired of it.

I've had lots of this RP: Sour Kush I've been meaning to run. Yet I haven't had a day free in over a month. 











All I can say, is, I can't wait to be dabbin this again. I personally enjoy spending all day making sure 29hg produces no bubbles when I'm done. 










It's 105F outside right now, not a cloud in the sky. Great weather to get your purge on.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 7, 2013)

Wow, and I've been sampling some bragging rights stuff brought by by students for show and tell! Some so good that I would be proud to claim it as my own!

Sure a treat to the senses, compared to the average stuff that has been floating around these parts. Hee, hee, hee, snicker, snark, snort..................


----------



## gratefulmike (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,
I am looking into getting a new extraction tube, and maybe you guys could help. I want something that I can use to directly hook up to a tank of butane, cause let's face it, I'm tired of paying for the cans, and sitting there blasting with cans of 'tane is pretty backbreaking. For material, I'm looking to go stainless or titanium, and I don't want a Tamisium, cause I'm not trying to recycle my solvent. If someone could point me towards the right direction, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 8, 2013)

gratefulmike said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking into getting a new extraction tube, and maybe you guys could help. I want something that I can use to directly hook up to a tank of butane, cause let's face it, I'm tired of paying for the cans, and sitting there blasting with cans of 'tane is pretty backbreaking. For material, I'm looking to go stainless or titanium, and I don't want a Tamisium, cause I'm not trying to recycle my solvent. If someone could point me towards the right direction, I would be greatly appreciative.



Check out the sanitary spools, with end caps and clamps, from http://www.glaciertanks.com/Products-TriClamp_Products.html


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 8, 2013)

gratefulmike said:


> Hey guys,
> I am looking into getting a new extraction tube, and maybe you guys could help. I want something that I can use to directly hook up to a tank of butane, cause let's face it, I'm tired of paying for the cans, and sitting there blasting with cans of 'tane is pretty backbreaking. For material, I'm looking to go stainless or titanium, and I don't want a Tamisium, cause I'm not trying to recycle my solvent. If someone could point me towards the right direction, I would be greatly appreciative.


So your tired of running through cans of butane, so your looking to hook up a tank of N-Butane on an open ended system?

Your still going to be burning through tanks of butane. Why not reclaim?


----------



## Countyboy88 (May 8, 2013)

Greetings, quick question. And i apoligize if its been asked already. But, i know someone who has been having mite probs. they harvested, but there are those little red mite eggs and some webs here and there through their buds. Would this stuff be legit to do something like making bho?


----------



## Fadedawg (May 8, 2013)

Countyboy88 said:


> Greetings, quick question. And i apoligize if its been asked already. But, i know someone who has been having mite probs. they harvested, but there are those little red mite eggs and some webs here and there through their buds. Would this stuff be legit to do something like making bho?


If after you extract the BHO, you will winterize it in ethanol and then after filtering out the waxes, filter down through 0.2 micron syringe filters, you will take out all the bits and pieces, including the bacteria in the mites feces.

.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 8, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> If after you extract the BHO, you will winterize it in ethanol and then after filtering out the waxes, filter down through 0.2 micron syringe filters, you will take out all the bits and pieces, including the bacteria in the mites feces.
> 
> .View attachment 2648186


i want it . . . . . . where


----------



## vacpurge (May 8, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=syringe+with+.2+micron+filter&_frs=1


----------



## Fadedawg (May 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i want it . . . . . . where


Where VP said looks like a good link.

We buy them from our local American Scientific supply, http://amersci.com/ , or pick them up off e-bay like VP suggests, which is usually cheaper.


----------



## gratefulmike (May 9, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Check out the sanitary spools, with end caps and clamps, from http://www.glaciertanks.com/Products-TriClamp_Products.html


Thanks! That is definitely the right direction. I don't really know anythign about the proper fittings for gas lines. What would I need to get to connect an n-butane tank directly to that tube with a gastight seal.

sr verde, i'm tired of paying for the actual cans. It creates so much waste, and jamming a can into one end of your tube is really inefficient.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (May 9, 2013)

Might as well add a few pics of recent personal batches i've ran. Everything is blasted and purged at low temps. Each batch tastes and smells just like the plant it came from.. No boo boo here..Straight fire.

OG Blend (Triangle Og,Faceoff Og,Tahoe Og) Pulled before it waxed up. 

Nice 11g nectar slab. (Cherry Pie,Girl Scout Cookies)

 pull n snap nectar from SPOG aka Super Pot of Gold (Super silver haze x Pot of Gold) 

Some Green Crack soft wax..

Small lil chunk off a shatter patty..

Just about out of the Blueberry wax.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 9, 2013)

gratefulmike said:


> Thanks! That is definitely the right direction. I don't really know anythign about the proper fittings for gas lines. What would I need to get to connect an n-butane tank directly to that tube with a gastight seal.
> 
> sr verde, i'm tired of paying for the actual cans. It creates so much waste, and jamming a can into one end of your tube is really inefficient.


If you install a 1/4" male flare fitting in the top of the column, you can use a refrigeration hose to connect it to the tank. A refrigeration tank will already have a 1/4" flare fitting, and you can make a tank adaptor for an Lp-5 tank, using a propane tank nut from an RV dealer, screwed to a 1/4" male flare.


----------



## Fadedawg (May 9, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> Might as well add a few pics of recent personal batches i've ran. Everything is blasted and purged at low temps. Each batch tastes and smells just like the plant it came from.. No boo boo here..Straight fire.
> 
> OG Blend (Triangle Og,Faceoff Og,Tahoe Og) Pulled before it waxed up.
> 
> ...


Purdy stuff!


----------



## gratefulmike (May 9, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> If you install a 1/4" male flare fitting in the top of the column, you can use a refrigeration hose to connect it to the tank. A refrigeration tank will already have a 1/4" flare fitting, and you can make a tank adaptor for an Lp-5 tank, using a propane tank nut from an RV dealer, screwed to a 1/4" male flare.


Thanks so much. what kind of fitting or valve would you recommend for the bottom so that i can control how fast the butane comes out?


----------



## Fadedawg (May 9, 2013)

gratefulmike said:


> Thanks so much. what kind of fitting or valve would you recommend for the bottom so that i can control how fast the butane comes out?


I would get an end cap with a 1/4" female NPT port in it, and install a 1/4" ball valve.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2013)

_*HIGH REZ :]
*_






pretty damn sure this is pure magic


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (May 9, 2013)

That looks really nice!! 
Here's a few honeycomb slabs I ran for a friend and myself a little while back..
The biggest slab was just over 40g's and was a mix of Cherry Pie,Tahoe Og,Chem 4 and B-Real Og.


----------



## Guzias1 (May 9, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> That looks really nice!!
> Here's a few honeycomb slabs I ran for a friend and myself a little while back..



YUMMY YUMMY YUMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, freshhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 12, 2013)

Here is some oil I've been running. Trim only on this batch, still turned out excellent. This is the Sour Kush I mentioned a short while back on this thread. I'm about to go take it outside for more vacuum action.







That was a few purges back, it's been clearing up very nicely since that pic.


----------



## gradice11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok, so I haven't heard much mention of RSO on this thread, but I'm thinking this would be a good place to start. My stepfather is dying of Leukemia and supposedly this Rick Simpson Oil is supposed to kill cancer, specifically Leukemia, when given extremely high doses of THC. I have seen other oils on the market but nothing comes close to the levels he is stating in the oil--93%THC!! from an Indica heavy strain. I have not found a dispensary in the country that carries something with those high levels. The only option is to do it myself. Me being a rookie, I am looking for the most efficient, easiest way to get that high quality of an extract.... I found a dispensary that has a lab tested Strong Indica Hybrid of 32%THC. That's the highest I've found. For extraction I was going to use something similar to the Thai ISO2 from the 70's, which I heard is an almost foolproof and very effective method. This one is The Super Flower Tower. It looks identical and is cheaper and readily available. The only thing. I can't find reviews anywhere which makes me wonder...Anyways, the patient it is for has a very low white blood cell count so I do not want to use butane or Namptha. was going to use everclear, but 99%iso might be ok......Any advise here would be helpful.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 7, 2013)

gradice11 said:


> Ok, so I haven't heard much mention of RSO on this thread, but I'm thinking this would be a good place to start. My stepfather is dying of Leukemia and supposedly this Rick Simpson Oil is supposed to kill cancer, specifically Leukemia, when given extremely high doses of THC. I have seen other oils on the market but nothing comes close to the levels he is stating in the oil--93%THC!! from an Indica heavy strain. I have not found a dispensary in the country that carries something with those high levels. The only option is to do it myself. Me being a rookie, I am looking for the most efficient, easiest way to get that high quality of an extract.... I found a dispensary that has a lab tested Strong Indica Hybrid of 32%THC. That's the highest I've found. For extraction I was going to use something similar to the Thai ISO2 from the 70's, which I heard is an almost foolproof and very effective method. This one is The Super Flower Tower. It looks identical and is cheaper and readily available. The only thing. I can't find reviews anywhere which makes me wonder...Anyways, the patient it is for has a very low white blood cell count so I do not want to use butane or Namptha. was going to use everclear, but 99%iso might be ok......Any advise here would be helpful.View attachment 2688792


I challenge a test showing oil extracted by the Rick Simpson method as being 93% THC. Perhaps 93% of the area under the curve that the GC hasn't been instructed to ignore. 

If we ignore the other terpenes and the solvent peak, our butane Absolutes run in the high 80's, low 90's percentiles for THC. Rick Simpson doesn't winterize his oil, so with the plant waxes still present, 93% begs some questions.

Using a reflux soxhlating extractor like the Thai ISO, with a polar solvent, will extract loads of chlorophyll and water solubles. If you are going to use a polar solvent like Iso, I would suggest a QWISO technique.

If you do get a Thai ISO, I would recommend a non polar solvent like hexane.


----------



## Countyboy88 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, i figured id ask my question here first and see if i can avoid starting a new thread. 

Basically, i may or may not know some people who are interested in BHO, but in small batches. I mean, we are talking maybe 7-14 gs of flower or trim in, 1-3 gs of oil out...nothing too crazy, just personal use. 

My question is this: what is the best purge method for small time home users like this? They are looking for a safe and affordable and quality product. Do they really need to drop about $500 on a vac and dessicator and all, or is there a more cost and time effective method for these folks, like: blast, water bath, scrape, winterize. Would something like that be acceptable? Or are there any other good methods i may not be thinking of for the small timer? Thanks a bunch! We here in the northeast are kinda still in the stone ages on alot of this stuff. So glad to see that you cats out west are getting some real work and research done. Big ups to all here at RIU!


----------



## Guzias1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Countyboy88 said:


> Hey everyone, i figured id ask my question here first and see if i can avoid starting a new thread.
> 
> Basically, i may or may not know some people who are interested in BHO, but in small batches. I mean, we are talking maybe 7-14 gs of flower or trim in, 1-3 gs of oil out...nothing too crazy, just personal use.
> 
> My question is this: what is the best purge method for small time home users like this? They are looking for a safe and affordable and quality product. Do they really need to drop about $500 on a vac and dessicator and all, or is there a more cost and time effective method for these folks, like: blast, water bath, scrape, winterize. Would something like that be acceptable? Or are there any other good methods i may not be thinking of for the small timer? Thanks a bunch! We here in the northeast are kinda still in the stone ages on alot of this stuff. So glad to see that you cats out west are getting some real work and research done. Big ups to all here at RIU!



you can easily make winterized oil.

materials needed

tube
butane
95% + ethanol
multiple sized pyrexes.
razor blades


thats the baseline for getting a nice return through the bho process. god luck man! 

BUT! vac pumps/chambers speed things up. (* you can produce nice different consistencies with a vac/chamber/griddle )


----------



## Twitch (Jun 7, 2013)

Countyboy88 said:


> Hey everyone, i figured id ask my question here first and see if i can avoid starting a new thread.
> 
> Basically, i may or may not know some people who are interested in BHO, but in small batches. I mean, we are talking maybe 7-14 gs of flower or trim in, 1-3 gs of oil out...nothing too crazy, just personal use.
> 
> My question is this: what is the best purge method for small time home users like this? They are looking for a safe and affordable and quality product. Do they really need to drop about $500 on a vac and dessicator and all, or is there a more cost and time effective method for these folks, like: blast, water bath, scrape, winterize. Would something like that be acceptable? Or are there any other good methods i may not be thinking of for the small timer? Thanks a bunch! We here in the northeast are kinda still in the stone ages on alot of this stuff. So glad to see that you cats out west are getting some real work and research done. Big ups to all here at RIU!


yes worth every penny


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 8, 2013)

Countyboy88 said:


> Hey everyone, i figured id ask my question here first and see if i can avoid starting a new thread.
> 
> Basically, i may or may not know some people who are interested in BHO, but in small batches. I mean, we are talking maybe 7-14 gs of flower or trim in, 1-3 gs of oil out...nothing too crazy, just personal use.
> 
> My question is this: what is the best purge method for small time home users like this? They are looking for a safe and affordable and quality product. Do they really need to drop about $500 on a vac and dessicator and all, or is there a more cost and time effective method for these folks, like: blast, water bath, scrape, winterize. Would something like that be acceptable? Or are there any other good methods i may not be thinking of for the small timer? Thanks a bunch! We here in the northeast are kinda still in the stone ages on alot of this stuff. So glad to see that you cats out west are getting some real work and research done. Big ups to all here at RIU!


You can purge without vacuum, but not as fast and there are things that you can do with a vacuum, that you can't without. On the other hand, none of our oral meds require a vacuum, as we purge them during decarboxylation in a 250F hot oil bath. 

As a measure of how important I think vacuum purging is for vaporizing, I helped pioneer vacuum processing and we have a vacuum desiccator, a vacuum chamber, and a vacuum oven. 

You can make your own vacuum chamber relatively inexpensive out of a pressure cooker or other heavy walled cook pot, and cheap single stage pumps can be had under $150. See http://skunkpharmresearch.com/diy-vacuum-purging-chamber/


----------



## Countyboy88 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2013)

so without a vacuum, whats the best way to purge your oil?


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 8, 2013)

in my opinion, very thin film. very low/constant heat, and for a long time. paying close attention to the bubbles. when the weird shaped big bubbles stop, and all youre seeing is tiny bubbles that all look identical. its basically done at that point.

all a vacuum does is lower the pressure so that the boiling point is lowered and it speeds things up by about 1500x faster than doing it the plain ol way... I think.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> so without a vacuum, whats the best way to purge your oil?


As noted by VP, in thin films under 130F.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 8, 2013)

good, thats how i do it without a vac. i leave it on the pyrex over a pot of water on the stove. i originally thought i had temps of 160 170 but after further thought it had to be between 100 and 140. common sense goes along ways if you have it!!! thanks for the replies vp and fd...


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 15, 2013)

gfreeman said:


> for anyone who DIDNT SEE THIS POST ON PAGE 3. ITS ON HOW IT WORKS/LOOKS.


Anyone know why is it that I keep getting "this video does not exist" messages on every posted vid?


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 15, 2013)

beautiful glass there Gnome. Eye Candy.


----------



## vacpurge (Jun 15, 2013)

Allan421 said:


> Anyone know why is it that I keep getting "this video does not exist" messages on every posted vid?


videos are almost 2 years old... someone on youtube ratted or complained and the video got taken off.


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 28, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> no no im not under the impression BC supplies cali lol.... its more along the lines of strains i see here locally... show up as the next big thing in cali etc after they have been circulating here for awhile, eg, i was one of the Very first people to ever smoke god bud, (one of my dealers was "jordan of the islands" ) i find its always "the next great thing" comes out of bc, but its people out of province/country that make it known !


Wow! Talk about arrogant! Sure, many fine strains have been blended in BC (Marc Emory gave me God seeds in his office in '01 I think it was) but fine strains have come from all over the globe. There is fine breeding work being done all the time, all over the place.


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 28, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> first ive ever heard of something like that, Or.... you didnt finish cooking it down and were seeing an iso'd down version of what your oil actualy is, i bet if you take that "black goo" and spread it on a rollie, its Super dark golden colored.


ISO will be very dark green, not golden, appearing black when thick. ISO gets chlorophyll also.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 28, 2013)

Allan421 said:


> ISO will be very dark green, not golden, appearing black when thick. ISO gets chlorophyll also.


Explain this than....


and btw I have EARNED my arrogance, and I do sincerely apologize you have associated with a known pedo...


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 28, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> so there is no law that specifically states making butane hash oil is a felony?
> 
> your just taking what's out there and applying it to honey oil, right?
> 
> all the clubs here sell it, last time i walked in to any anyways. this is why i'm confused.


"Section 11379.6(a) states: "Except as otherwise provided by law, every person who compounds, converts, produces, derives, processes, or prepares, either directly or indirectly by chemical extraction or independently by means of chemical synthesis, any controlled substance - shall be punished by imprisonment in the state prison for three, five, or seven years and by a fine up to $50,000"
 fdd2blk, what don't you understand? I see your 60K+ posts and time on this board. Why are you so confrontational and uninformed? I'm not looking for an argument and ask that you overlook my apparent new arrival here. I have been "around" for 25+ years and reading here for years. You always seem to "know" the correct answer but as often as not you are off track.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 29, 2013)

Allan421 said:


> ISO will be very dark green, not golden, appearing black when thick. ISO gets chlorophyll also.


Iso can be very dark green, depending on how it was extracted, but you can also produce an amber or red Iso extract using frozen extraction techniques. 

As Oakley alludes to, due to the Beers Lambert effect and anthocyanin pigments present, cannabis oil can look like almost clear stained glass in a thin film and be almost opaque in two thin films. The easiest way that I've found to tell what is darkening the material, is smear it thin on white paper.

If heat was used to remove the Iso, the plant sugars can also be caramelized and darken the oil.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

Here is my qwISO that I made a while back using Oakley's method. Worked out really well.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice fucking work War!!!

Big props, nice beautiful amber color.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks Sirdabs!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 29, 2013)

No problem, thanks for sharing that gorgeous pic of da qwISO.

Takes some skill to get that color, with iso.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks man, I appreciate the kind words! I used 91% ISO, not the 99% like most simply because it is something I would have to order online so 91% is more convenient.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2013)

i just did an iso rinse on some shit that i had already used for bho, like a 20 second soak and i got some oil but it was nasty shit


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jun 29, 2013)

^ Same shit here brotha, I'd saved up about a qp of once sprayed bho WHOLE nugs (that of course turn to dust once exposed to the tane, and you empty your tube *gigidy*)

Seen a few have really nice results doing a quick wash with iso..

Not me...lol, like . 5 of black goop, guessing I got all the oil in the first spray, or I simply suck at qwiso extractions.

I'm thinking it's a combo..lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2013)

i could see a gold tint here n there so i know theres some goodness in there, but damnnnnnnn its nasty. i think we need to do it the other way, quick iso wash, then run tane.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ahhh counter-intuitive, lateral thinking.^..I like it

Hmmmm, you got me intrigued now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 1, 2013)

figure butane wont pick up all the water soluables and the material wont be ravaged by the butane so the alcohol wont pick up so much crap


----------



## Allan421 (Jul 4, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Steel. Stainless steel. I've heard copper.


Just reading this thread for a while and this is the first time I've heard copper. I heard a concern about copper being soluble in butane. Any one?


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 4, 2013)

I believe people don't use copper to much because you have to clean it really really well after each extraction. Skunk Pharm lists on their site.



> Using those guidelines, a quick check reveals that Poly Vinyl Chloride (PVC), Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene (ABS), Low Density Poly Ethylene (LDPE), for instance, are not suitable, even though listed as good to fair, because the butane leaches out the constitutes, so they will end up in the meds.
> 
> They list copper as fair, not because the butane attacks it, but because of sulfur compounds and water that may be present in the butane, which form sulfuric acid and attacks the copper. Dry low sulfur butane doesn&#8217;t present the same issues, but copper columns have to be kept meticulously clean of oxides, as for instance, welding copper without adequate respiratory protection, produces a medical condition known as fume fever. If you do not have the time or inclination to keep the extraction column pristine, glass or stainless is a better choice.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thought I'd throw up some pics of some bubble, this is only my third attempt at Ice Water Extract.
Made on Monday evening..
Flash





No flash










^ Day 2
I had an incomplete set of borrowed bags, so unfortunately 73u was all I had for a catcher, well I did have a 25u below the 73, but it yielded nothing besides green shit.

Note the color developing as it begins to cure, I'm at day 4 currently, and the last pic will show the progression, I figure this might help a newbie such as myself, to gauge if their run is curing on par.












No flash..(any green seen is plant matter)

































Again this is a combination of 159u-74u.
As I used a 160 u as a work bag in a separate bucket, agitated manually for 20 mins.

So, I was playing around with this hash, and took just a bit and squeezed it with my finger-tips, this hash started to melt together within seconds of simple finger-heat, and turned a darker color.. Then I broke it up again, by tearing with fingernails.

As I was doing that the aroma jumped up and punched me in the face .

I'm going to cure for a while longer, and press this into some Ice Water Shatter.

Being a novice, how long to wait before I press?


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks good SD! Can't wait for my bags to come so I can try making my first batch!


----------



## Allan421 (Jul 9, 2013)

oilmkr420 said:


> Project? I've been creating methods near three years now. They are sooped up more efficient way to extract than the methods I've learned doing bsho. Sure someone will come along and change a part of the process that makes it more pleasing to look @, but as far as high is concerned, They need no modifications what so ever. I got the shit down. Really ain't no community effort since I did all the leg work and framed this co2 extraction so others can copy. Once people learn, they swear. As will you. I'm not intentionally holding info back on customers, but there grasping what's going on is what makes other things possible. You can't advance on confusion and that's why no one customer can get taught all my knowledge. It's due to comprehension.


FAIL. You stated earlier, "many students of mine think their the shit after learning my methods, thinking they now know everything, but not all tricks are ever shown to any one customer, leaving their education some what incomplete. A false sense of confidence." Please explain this divergence. For supposedly having such education background your spelling and grammar are pretty bad. After reading lots of your posts I believe you are not honest. Sorry.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 9, 2013)

Allan421 said:


> FAIL. You stated earlier, "many students of mine think their the shit after learning my methods, thinking they now know everything, but not all tricks are ever shown to any one customer, leaving their education some what incomplete. A false sense of confidence." Please explain this divergence. For supposedly having such education background your spelling and grammar are pretty bad. After reading lots of your posts I believe you are not honest. Sorry.


he has been ripped on before for talking out of his ass... lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 9, 2013)

He had been chased off at least 2 other forums that I know of.

This guy is really good...

At being a fucking troll,.never even seen any of his spectacular extractions, that he claims to make.

I know if I spoke so highly of my shit, I'd definitely have a huge portfolio full of pics of gorgeous oil.
Anytime the guy is asked to post a pic, he posts a pic of some filthy piece of equipment, And a filthy work area.

Never seen any product, except for his avatar, which for someone claiming such remarkable statements, looks like poop on a plate on double boil.

I had that set up before, it was iso and near twenty years ago...haha


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> He had been chased off at least 2 other forums that I know of.
> 
> This guy is really good...
> 
> ...


Dont Knock Iso.


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 9, 2013)

lol ISO sucks!!! cant you initially rinse with everclear instead? but even at that, fuck alcohols!!!


----------



## Twitch (Jul 9, 2013)

only if done correctly oakley only if done correctly, you do it correctly.


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 9, 2013)

doing it correctly is no fun though lol. it stinks. takes forever. and I personally dont like the taste of it! that does look good, but whats wrong with a quick, safe, blast of butane, then a proper vac purge. theres no significant butane left. at that point its plant waxes you should be concerned about. are you winterizing??


----------



## Twitch (Jul 10, 2013)

dont get me wrong vacpurge i am still with you i like my butane all the way. but i will give credit where it is due and the man makes some of the best iso i have seen and some of the only iso i would smoke, all the stuff i have seen comes out really dark.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 10, 2013)

iso is an art form, any idiot can blast butane through a tube


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree Oak, you gotta have quite a few washes under your belt to produce color like your iso.

There are very few that are capable, its pretty finicky.

My point was no way intended to &#8221; bash&#8221; iso.
The point was to call bullshit on oilmkr douche-bag. I've yet to see any thing come from him, sorry to associate iso with him at all.

It's simply because that's what his avatar looks like...SHITTY qwiso.

Come on Oak, you know I got mad respect for your washes.
(thought I'd rep'd you recently)


----------



## Twitch (Jul 10, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> iso is an art form, any idiot can blast butane through a tube


and yet people still blow themselves and put out green biscuits, and any idiot can do a iso wash.

its a matter of doing either one of them correctly


----------



## WarMachine (Jul 10, 2013)

Here is my qwISO that I made a while back using Oakley's method. Worked out really well. Not as good as his but I think it came it pretty well. Both BHO and ISO are arts that many people can mess up!


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 10, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> iso is an art form, any idiot can blast butane through a tube


yeah, because freezing ISO, and bud for 48 hours. putting the bud in a strainer, and pouring ISO through it is sooooo much tougher and more technical.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 10, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> yeah, because freezing ISO, and bud for 48 hours. putting the bud in a strainer, and pouring ISO through it is sooooo much tougher and more technical.


reproduce my results if its so easy 
Ive even literally written out how, step by step!
remember i produce such clarity that you can read text through a 1" film of oil....
oh, and i dont need to use bud, i get that quality from leaf. 
also dont forget that i produce 50-200+ gram batches at a time 

Gluck


----------



## vacpurge (Jul 10, 2013)

lol its all in the starting material. just like rize. hate to burst your bubble, me and you both know that your techniques are nothing crazy advanced or that most of us dont know about you might have one or two tweaks, but thats it. to think that youre the only one that can produce a clear ISO oil is foolish, especially when you say youve revealed your secretsv( I havnt read first post), guys making clear ISO oil at 1" thick are a dime a dozen..

not saying I could do it the first time, but if anyone here tried a few times with AAA bud frozen for 48 hours, iso or everclear frozen for 48 hours. all tools frozen, and all extractions done in the cold, and VERY fast. as well as a proper cooking off of the ISO, not getting it too hot, "burning" it and darkening the color, which also comes from over rinsing, rinsing while not frozen, material too finely chopped, or old/poor material, we could get a nice golden oil. I dunno, maybe its just me and I happen to be good at things the first time around, whereas some people royally fuck it up everytime... but its really not tough if you got the time, money/material, and knowledge. 

props for keeping it old school though and keeping the ISO alive. youre the 2nd person I know that chooses ISO over butane. the other guy almost shit his pants and puked when he tried a hoot of my vac purged BHO. he always thought his oil was the top dog... once he had my hoot, he put his oil jar away... wasnt even going to offer me one. he knew it would be wasting my time LOL!!! no comparison and he knew it!


----------



## Allan421 (Jul 10, 2013)

oakley1984 said:


> Explain this than....
> 
> 
> and btw I have EARNED my arrogance, and I do sincerely apologize you have associated with a known pedo...


My apologies to you. I posted after not enough reading. I have been schooled and stand corrected on the ISO subject. I made it for years and was speaking from that experience but see I was doing it wrong. I was snarky without warrant. I stand by the idea that great breeding is going on all over. M. Emory is a Pedo..! That is a drag to hear. Be well.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jul 10, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> lol its all in the starting material. just like rize. hate to burst your bubble, me and you both know that your techniques are nothing crazy advanced or that most of us dont know about you might have one or two tweaks, but thats it. to think that youre the only one that can produce a clear ISO oil is foolish, especially when you say youve revealed your secretsv( I havnt read first post), guys making clear ISO oil at 1" thick are a dime a dozen..
> 
> not saying I could do it the first time, but if anyone here tried a few times with AAA bud frozen for 48 hours, iso or everclear frozen for 48 hours. all tools frozen, and all extractions done in the cold, and VERY fast. as well as a proper cooking off of the ISO, not getting it too hot, "burning" it and darkening the color, which also comes from over rinsing, rinsing while not frozen, material too finely chopped, or old/poor material, we could get a nice golden oil. I dunno, maybe its just me and I happen to be good at things the first time around, whereas some people royally fuck it up everytime... but its really not tough if you got the time, money/material, and knowledge.
> 
> props for keeping it old school though and keeping the ISO alive. youre the 2nd person I know that chooses ISO over butane. the other guy almost shit his pants and puked when he tried a hoot of my vac purged BHO. he always thought his oil was the top dog... once he had my hoot, he put his oil jar away... wasnt even going to offer me one. he knew it would be wasting my time LOL!!! no comparison and he knew it!


identical starting materials i will choose the iso extract every time.

simply for the fact its a stronger solvent and extracts a broader range of terpenes, flavinoids, and cannabinoids than what butane is capable of extracting within the chemical spectrum.

you're comparing a non-polar to semi-polar solvent, their extraction capabilities are most defiantly Not equal.


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello all:

I am new here but have been following some older posts, including this one for some time. I had an idea and want to run it by you guys. Please be kind, I am not an experienced "Blade". I am simply interested in improving my method and producing a better, cleaner product. This is my idea. We all know that commercial butane used for lighter refills contains things like waxes for lubrication, and additives that give it a foul odor. I am thinking of adding a second chamber to form a two column series. Activated carbon in the first column and material to be extracted in the second column. My theory is that the butane will come into contact with the activated carbon and be scrubbed of all the nasty before ever entering the column containing the material to be extracted.

My question is whether anyone here has tried this and how efficient it was at cleansing the butane? As mentioned before, I have been reading a lot but I have not seen this mentioned anywhere! Could this be an oversight? Have I missed something?


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 23, 2013)

One more thing. How do you upload a photo onto your profile? I went into the "Customize your profile" but could not find a way to do it.

Thanks in advance!

RXTHC


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

i was wondering the same about the factory waxes,lubes. best way could be a closed loop dry run. first run should leave all the waxes,lubes behind giving you back your good tane.


----------



## Allan421 (Aug 23, 2013)

RXTHC said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I am new here but have been following some older posts, including this one for some time. I had an idea and want to run it by you guys. Please be kind, I am not an experienced "Blade". I am simply interested in improving my method and producing a better, cleaner product. This is my idea. We all know that commercial butane used for lighter refills contains things like waxes for lubrication, and additives that give it a foul odor. I am thinking of adding a second chamber to form a two column series. Activated carbon in the first column and material to be extracted in the second column. My theory is that the butane will come into contact with the activated carbon and be scrubbed of all the nasty before ever entering the column containing the material to be extracted.
> 
> My question is whether anyone here has tried this and how efficient it was at cleansing the butane? As mentioned before, I have been reading a lot but I have not seen this mentioned anywhere! Could this be an oversight? Have I missed something?


Your brain works! Cool. I'd wonder if butane is also grabbed by the carbon? I am under the impression that a quality butane does not contain additives for smell detection. I mention quality because a lot of the cheaper (Chinese) butanes contain more waxes and impurities, regardless of what the can says), than others. It seems that the stuff from the U.K. is pretty good. BE CAREFUL! The shit is heavier than air and can find a pilot light, heater, etc. pretty easy. OUTSIDE if possible, well vented if not. Skin grafts suck. Peace.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2013)

smoking on some of this right now . . . 





http://analytical360.com/m/concentrates/97980
this how we do, notice the CBD's . . notice the activated % . . .


< 0.01% CBG-A
< 0.01% CBG
*< 0.01% CBG-TOTAL*
< 0.01% &#8710;[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC-A
33.61% &#8710;[SUP]9[/SUP]-THC
< 0.01% &#8710;[SUP]8[/SUP]-THC
< 0.01% CBN
*33.61% THC-TOTAL*
< 0.01% CBD-A
49.95% CBD
*49.95% CBD-TOTAL*
2.74% CBC
*86.30% ACTIVATED-TOTAL*

&#8710;9THC + &#8710;8THC + CBN + CBD + CBG + CBC

_Cannabinoids that have been activated through decarboxylation (curing/storage of flowers, or heating/cooking of edibles, tinctures, & concentrates) _


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 23, 2013)

Allan421 said:


> Your brain works! Cool. I'd wonder if butane is also grabbed by the carbon? I am under the impression that a quality butane does not contain additives for smell detection. I mention quality because a lot of the cheaper (Chinese) butanes contain more waxes and impurities, regardless of what the can says), than others. It seems that the stuff from the U.K. is pretty good. BE CAREFUL! The shit is heavier than air and can find a pilot light, heater, etc. pretty easy. OUTSIDE if possible, well vented if not. Skin grafts suck. Peace.



The activated carbon will not absorb the butane due to the volume of solvent going through the system under pressure. The beauty of this is that anything suspended in the butane should become trapped in the carbon. Butane does not form chemical bonds with the other substances in solution; they are simply suspended there. This now clean/cleaner solvent will pass through the second chamber and dissolve all of the THC and CBD into solution. Therefore I believe the bad stuff would be stripped out and leave a near pure butane/propane, cannabinoid mixture which will then evaporate off leaving only pure oil in the collection dish. Vacuum purge and winterize then dry out with double boiler and pyrex, scrape and presto!

Thoughts?

I am going to experiment with running just butane through one tube filled with activated carbon and see if it comes out any clearer on the mirror.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2013)

My thoughts.....why go through all that work. I prefer hexane over butane anyway and its pure

I also think its odd 3 different new users appeared on riu today asking about this same method.... my thoughts.... its 1 person


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 23, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> My thoughts.....why go through all that work. I prefer hexane over butane anyway and its pure
> 
> I also think its odd 3 different new users appeared on riu today asking about this same method.... my thoughts.... its 1 person


No real work involved. Someone else wrote on this board asking carbon filtration questions? If so, I did not see it and I am sorry. There seems to be a vein of hostility running through this thread. I assure everyone here that I am just one person and I am new here. I have a basic understanding of science and chemistry and I like to get high. That is the only reason I am on here.

Peace.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 23, 2013)

I meant no hostility..if I could I would have another account. Maybe one nicer and not so analytical....but its cool to see more people into chemistry 

My point being though hexane a longer hydrocarbon produces a better extract than butane without any of the contaminants so its better all around.. I kinda look down on butane


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> smoking on some of this right now . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good shit! i see the 5000ppm limit for the day but how bad is 60ppm?


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

also am liking the 0.01 cbg!


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 23, 2013)

No worries qwizoking. I know nothing about hexane extraction or purging. I know that butane and propane for that matter are easily purged with heat and vacuum. The only drawback I see using butane is the inconsistent quality even within a given brand, hence my filtration hypothesis and the fact that it is potentially hazardous if there is any chance of coming into contact with spark or flame. I plan to test my theory tonight or tomorrow (outdoors of course). I will post my results just in case anyone might be at least remotely interested.

Thanks.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 23, 2013)

New studies showing mystery oils! Whats going on with these and what are they?


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 23, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> also am liking the 0.01 cbg!


huh? .01% is something to be excited about??


----------



## RXTHC (Aug 26, 2013)

Tried it! Activated carbon DOES appear to scrub "dirty" butane just in case anyone here is interested.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

to me it means the thc didnt turn into cbg but i could be wrong. max activation.


----------



## MiG pilot (Aug 28, 2013)

RXTHC said:


> Tried it! Activated carbon DOES appear to scrub "dirty" butane just in case anyone here is interested.


Tell us more in details please.


----------



## TripTrip420 (Feb 5, 2014)

does it matter if you blast outside when its -15 degrees F? will it decrease yield?


----------



## blackforest (Feb 5, 2014)

no, increase yield most likely because the butane will stay in a liquid state longer. Many people put their butane and material in a freezer for many hours before purging to increase yields.


----------



## TripTrip420 (Feb 5, 2014)

just ran about 7 grams. its all bud. and i got almost 10% i got 0.6. its really pretty and smells good and smokes great. i want to get a vacuum pump thing but i havent just yet. ive been blasting on parchment paper and then ill pour in 120degree water to get the butane out then once all bubbles are gone ill stick it in freezer for about an hour until the hot plate heats up to 115. let it sit on there for a few hours and then its done. but im yieldin about 10%. wish it was more


----------



## Twitch (Feb 5, 2014)

if you are running nug you should be getting more then 10% thats what i shoot for on trim


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Damn thats low for a quarter! Is it your personal flwers or you get em off the street?


----------



## Twitch (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHI8ZFvjuvo

STREETS!


----------



## TripTrip420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Twitch. said:


> if you are running nug you should be getting more then 10% thats what i shoot for on trim


i agree, thats what i usually blow on trim too but it was cold as shit. im gonna try today. its a hell of a lot warmer.


----------



## TripTrip420 (Feb 7, 2014)

it was bottom nugs. not like a top cola or anything. just the small ones that weigh around .2-.3


----------



## AlaskaHashMan (Feb 7, 2014)

Dry trim or fresh or frozen fresh. I'm sure the information is in this incredible thread. If you could just point me in the right direction. I ran some wicked sugar trim today but small results. I suppose my other question would be just tips for getting the final product less sticky.


----------



## 1lildog (Feb 27, 2014)

Think something like this would clean dirty tane?
Refrigeration Recovery, BURN OUT, Pre-Filter & Hose Kit
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refrigeration-Recovery-BURN-OUT-Pre-Filter-Hose-Kit-BOK163HH-/171120211561


----------



## Fadedawg (Feb 27, 2014)

No, but might be something worthwhile in front of your pump for protection.


----------



## 1lildog (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, just looking for a way to clean up canned tane.


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 1, 2014)

Vacuum distillation is one way that works well, and we are currently testing filters from VICI Metronics, to see if we can get the quality to 99.9999% using one of their custom molecular sieve hydrocarbon filters.

More once we see the lab results.


----------



## DKgoods (Mar 20, 2014)

how does one PM someone on this site. i can't seem to find it?


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2014)

click on their name but you cant your too new of a member


----------



## DKgoods (Mar 20, 2014)

so how do you become not a new user do you need to post a # of posts. how do you become able to send private messages?


----------



## Twitch (Mar 20, 2014)

i think its like 25 posts


----------



## TryN (Apr 26, 2014)

Great, informative thread.


----------



## poplars (Apr 27, 2014)

sr verde you still alive? your thread got huge hehe


----------



## Outlaw710 (May 13, 2014)

How do I "like" somebody's comment? I don't see any like buttons anywhere but I've noticed people are liking my comments. I want to be able to do the same for other peoples. I am new to this site so please no smart ass comments


----------



## Outlaw710 (May 13, 2014)

Sr. Verde said:


> I will start with some photos from the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





researchkitty said:


> Here's a few hours ago............. After the oil was really bubbly in the jar and scraped, it was instead of vac purged, placed in the plate warmer in the kitchen. It keeps it around 150 degrees or so. After an hour and no bubbles left, I get peanut butter.........


Dude, that shit started off lookin beautiful! If you had put that in a vac chamber for about 5 hours at 110 degrees you would of had a beautiful slab of shatter!


----------



## Outlaw710 (May 13, 2014)

Sr. Verde said:


> I will start with some photos from the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to say but that stuff does not look good. Don't get me wrong certain strains will produce darker oils but that my friend is way too dark!


----------



## 1wizkid2 (Apr 26, 2015)

researchkitty said:


> How can you call this crappy? Pffffffffffffft. It's MINE! =)


the color is there but its not done purging. you need to purge for 12-16 hours especially if your not using a vacuum or winterizing. if you want crumble do about 130 degrees and if you want shatter go about 160 165 degrees. the lower temp will make it purge slower have smaller bubble and after an hour or 2 you'll have so many little bubbles that it dried out the concentrate and is crumbly but it will go back to mushy if left in warm areas because of the short purge. shatter i winterize but to just cook off purge overnight at about 165 degrees. 170 is supposed to be the magic number that damages trichomes so don't get to close to 170 or it will taste burnt or change darker in color.


----------



## 1wizkid2 (Apr 26, 2015)

rowlman said:


> I want to make some tincture...I have 151 rum, dark , will that work?
> Not much to show for pics...lol...but I'll post some when I make it anyways.
> This is how I plan to do it...1/2 oz headband and 1/2 oz blueberry in a large mason jar and pour the rum over it. Put it in a dark place for 2-3 months, shaking it 3-4 times a day....then strain it thru a cheese cloth and wah la...tincture.
> i'll get it going soon.


theres such an easier way. if your going to wait 2-3 months don't use alcohol. place outside in a sealed jar in the sun and let the sun vaporize it to a liquid. it'll be straight thc vapor and no alcohol mix. but if you want to use 151 it is a good solvent because of the high alcohol level and drinkability. if you think you can handle the taste of ever clear it is better but has a bad taste. place in a big enough pot that you can cook at 160 degrees for about 6 hours and boil the bud in there and it will be a lot faster than 2-3 months. DONT place in a dark place you need heat to vaporize the thc off into the alcohol.


----------



## Twitch (Apr 26, 2015)

@1wizkid2 Son you know you are responding to post that are 4 years old??


----------



## HapaHaole (Apr 27, 2015)

Aloha Twitch and RIU'ers~

Gettin the harvesting in and lookin forward to making some (better) wax/ bho/ absolute...whatev'a! I got a vacuum and a pump, a shit ton of pyrex plates for water baths, to help equal out the temps, etc. I even gave up my pancake grill for maintaining temps. Lots more to learn but I have all the stuff... just need a bit more herb. Or maybe I should do a small run? good idea!

much respect~
thanks for the knowledge tho

aloha


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 16, 2015)

poplars said:


> sr verde you still alive? your thread got huge hehe


Yes I'm alive! Very surprised this thread is still going, and somewhat strong too.

I'm on Instagram now, I haven't had much time for the forums.


----------



## TerpCylia (Oct 8, 2015)

washedmothafuka said:


> Please elaborate. From a chemical point of view this makes zero sense. An isomer does not mean cleaner, it simply means the atoms are rearranged slightly differently. In fact Iso-butane is more commonly used in low quality lighter refills, pure n-butane is a lot harder to come by.
> 
> Also, can you try to proof read what you say? The bold part makes no sense at all.
> 
> Edit: Also...hexane vs cyclohexane is COMPLETELY different then n-butane vs iso-butane. Hexane has a formula of C6H14, cyclo has a formula of C6H12. They are NOT isomers of each other. Please if you're going to start spitting all this bull shit, at least know what the fuck you're talking about.


Well said...


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 8, 2015)

How do you wind up quoting something from page 85 and 3 years old?

If you want my $.02 
Iso butane is better


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 8, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> How do you wind up quoting something from page 85 and 3 years old?
> 
> If you want my $.02
> Iso butane is better


He was high?


----------



## Mr.CrumWell (Oct 9, 2015)

OHO (organic hash oil)

http://rollitup.org/t/oho-organic-hash-oil.884998/


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 1, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> How do you wind up quoting something from page 85 and 3 years old?
> 
> If you want my $.02
> Iso butane is better


Quizoking: Your sig. pic humors me. I never knew you needed a razor blade to chop up blotters like real family folk. 

Back to your regularly scheduled program. 

And oh - Howdy folks!


----------

